# Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]



## Knightfall (Sep 5, 2019)

*World of Kulan: Crisis in Bluffside Game*



​Big Tim stands, once again, waiting. This time, however, the man he's come to know as Relgar Aspergim waits with him — not that drafter-wizard appears put out by waiting. He has a book to scribble in and formulas rolling around in his head. The time likely will pass quicker for him than Tim. Relgar sits at the same table in Oakfirst Manor where Tim first met Relgar and his other previous allies — Custodio Vecchi, a member of the Bluffside Elite; Elkgrar Ashhand the dwarf cleric of the Builder; Terger Alela, a member of the Dark Lanterns; Thersean Stormdancer, a mysterious elf attache; and the ex-convict named Demetrios Zinon Aris Rhodes, aka Rhodey.

Besides, Relgar, only Custodio remains alongside Tim. The young soldier is tasked to the pursuit of Phelix Del Cannitha, a renegade sorcerer who seems hell bent on ruining the lives of the people of Bluffside. Custodio sits across from Relgar and keeps an eye on the wizard. The young guard has become fond of the eccentric arcanist much like a younger brother watching out for his older, awkwardly-innate sibling. Lord Commander Reginald Oakfirst is in the room, as well, waiting. As are several new faces that Tim has only met in the last 24 hours since Terger and Rhodey were pulled away from the group during a meeting in Stormgrove Manor.

Lady Samantha Pomander, one of The Five, had come to see them in the morning after arriving there, and Tim had assumed it meant she had a lead. Instead, she tasked Terger to come with her immediately for a mission she couldn't tell Tim and the others about. Surprisingly, she had Terger take Rhodey with the young Lantern, and told the rest of you that the mission to find Phelix would have to wait a day. “The Wizard Council needs time to look at the markings on the inside of Growers' Gate, anyway,” she had said. All had been free to stay in Stormgrove, but without Terger there, you all had felt like you were trespassing in his old home. It was weird.

Twelve hours in, Tim soon found himself back in Oakfirst Manor where the High Priestess of Mirella had yanked him from his world to this new one, which he now knew was called Kulan. The lands around him were a jumble of city-states and old decadent empires, but here an now, he was in the city known as Bluffside, which many of the locals referred to as the City on the Edge. It was a good an honorific as any other would have been. Bluffside itself wasn't a kingdom but a free city ruled by a group known as The Five. That was the simple way of looking at it. In truth, there is also the Wizard Council and their isolated district, the Adamantine Security Council that controls the Mining District, and the entrenched pantheon of gods that control much of the Temple District.

Add to that half-a-dozen powerful guilds spread throughout the city, the guards/soldiers known as the Bluffside Regulars and the more renowned Elites, as well as their leaders who run the Military District and, right now, have New City under a stat of martial law due to the machinations of the renegade sorcerer. Rumors abound that while a group of heroes were trying to capture him, the sorcerer set off a series of magical explosions that destroyed over half of New City. Hundreds of people were killed and that district has been under martial law ever since.  Every time it's believed that The Five will lift it, another incident takes place somewhere in the city. Most of those incidents have been here, in Old City. The oldest part of Bluffside that isn't the ruins of Sem La Vah that stands in the center of the six districts, seperated by walls, open fields, and gorges.

And so you wait for Lady Pomander to arrive once more with news of Terger and Rhodey. But this time, she doesn't come herself. She sends a messenger with a note for Oakfirst. He reads it, shakes his head, and sighs.

“I knew it. Terger won't be back. His mission has been extended indefinitely. And it seems he let Rhodes go! Gods, I knew letting that man out of the city was a bad idea. We'll never see him again.”

“And what of Elkgrar and Thersean?” Custodio asks.

“I assume Thersean has been called back by the dragori, but there is no mention of him. Perhaps the dragori aren't as interested in the renegade as we first feared. But, Elkgrar, he's been assigned to a temple of the Builder in the Granite Kingdom to the south. It's a posh position, and I'm sure his father got it for him.”

“A reward for Elkgrar nominating his father for the vacent seat among The Five,” Custodio muses.

“More than likely,” the lord commander agrees.

“So, we're on our on,” Custodio looks at Big Tim, Relgar, and the newcomers in the in the room who are trying to fill in the gaps with what they already have learned.

“There should be more than enough of you, even without them,” Oakfirst says plainly. “Now that the planar key to Phelix's enclave has been identified by young Relgar.” All eyes turn to look at the crystalline flower that was harvested from the ruins overnight. Relgar had found the truth in one of Lady Stormgrove's books in the library of Terger's home. It was very delicate and now sat in a glass case on the table.

“And you're sure about the location of the portal?” Custodio asks again. The man likes to talk, a bit too much.

“The Wizard Council is sure. The portal is on the inner side of Old City's exterior wall near the Gardens and Growers' Gate. There just not sure how to activate it.” The guard commander looks at the newcomers. "That's why we have some new experts here." He waits for them all to introduce themselves and speak up on the matter.

*OOC:* Heading right into it! Make any Knowledge or other skill checks you want for more details about what your PCs know of the current situation. (And don't forget some backstory, if you like.) If you don't want your PC present right from the start, your character should already be in Old City and heading to Oakfirst Manor.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2019)

Loremaster Akos heard about the events. It was hard not to even for someone as self-absorbed as he was. But his flock was less focused on his sermons when something big was happening. And besides, one of the events interrupted his own oratory. How rude!

When there was a call (all quiet like) for someone to help resolve the issue and especially when planar portals and runes were mentioned he was all over it. Imagine: hero of the hour, priest of some locally unknown goddess comes through! How it would help her efforts here.

Thus, Akos found himself bored out of his mind waiting forever with a thug not worthy a word and a wizard so absorbed with his book that he couldn't be bothered with basic courtesy.

When called for, Akos steps forward resplendent in his immaculate robes, holding the ornate walking staff and smiling warmly.
"Hello everyone. My name is Akos, Loremaster Akos. You may call me Loremaster or Akos as you prefer. I am ajoined brother at The Great Teachers library and have extensive knowledge of many topics. I am also a negotiator, peace maker and I would prefer if we solve our encounters with words rather than s-words."

He pauses after the s in swords and adds ever so subtly "w" sound - not that he expects any appreciation of this lot.

"The world is a place of wonder and we don't have to choose fight among ourselves. We can choose to enjoy the world and its wonders. And let others enjoy it in their way. If we just treat the sorcerers as bards - I don't expect wizards to accept anyone without book learning - we could avoid lots of this unnecessary anguish."

He pauses just long enough to gauge the reaction, mostly of Master Custodio and continues just as he opens his mouth to comment.
"However, this renegade caused suffering and destruction of valuable history. He doesn't let others enjoy life as they want. And as such, he needs to be brought to justice. While I don't condone street justice, I will abide by the councils decision should we be instructed to kill him."

Arcana: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33 <-- EVERYTHING 
Local: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21 <-- local gossip, history, area details
Planar: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14 <-- it doesn't go to Feywild
Gather Info: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14 <-- whatever he found out from the mobs
History: 1D20+13 = [2]+13 = 15 <-- what happened last time the portal opened

Bardic Lore: 1D20+11 = [10]+11 = 21 <-- secrets of this particular portal or grove









*OOC:*


Crit on the arcana and yet rolls under average  Good start!


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2019)

Knightfall said:


> You know pretty much every use for the prismatic crystalline flower, which is a rare mineral bloom called an Iridescent Zunsum.
> However, it's beauty rarely leads to peace. It is indeed used as a planar key and can be used to help strengthen a weak portal or create a new one from scratch if enough of the Zunsum is collected and gathered together to form a catalyst. Since you found no historical evidence that a portal ever existed in this spot before (see below), it's very likely that this Phelix person used the bloom to create this portal. It would have taken some time to perform the rituals, and the effects on him would have been painful without the aid of a _supernatural being_.
> 
> the portal is on the district's outer wall that connects it to the Gardens.
> ...




"Now for the problem at hand. This portal...it really shouldn't exist and I surmise that without this flower it couldn't be opened at all. The other problem is that a mortal, however twisted and powerful, couldn't open it by himself, he had to have some power, supernatural power behind him."



Knightfall said:


> The main information you're learned about the Gardens is that the dragori-fehr servant of the Great Mother, Sylemis, who helps tend the Grove of Peace and Harmony has come down with an ailment that even he can't cure. Normally, he can brew almost any potion for any need, but he's able to cure himself. It is whispered that he may be cursed due to his past failings in the Dragori Empire.
> 
> you were quite surprised by maddening, runic writing in the tower and the planar map that existed on the bottom level of the tower's interior. Those writings are not normal; it's as if the person who wrote the markings at the top of the tower's interior wasn't the same person who wrote the insane markings at the bottom of the tower.
> 
> ...




"Now, markings on the tower are...insane...for the lack of better words. And given the portals improbability and that the portal is still open, I will hypothesize that something is keeping it open. And if the rumors about Sylemis are correct...I'm afraid it leads to the conclusion that something came from beyond and possessed him. That would explain several things at once. His continuous ill-health despite his reputation for alchemy, the string of murders within well-guarded walls, sights of horrifying creatures and ghosts...assume that thing is like a ghost, it can possess mortals, move through the walls...but it needs sustenance...more than single mortal shell can provide. And maybe it needs the original host alive because it is bound somehow to the portal."

Akos takes a deep breath as he considers his hypothesis.
"This could be easily proven. Get the dragori under Protection from evil spell, get a good priest to do an exorcism and several mages to prepare for whatever comes out. You could simply ask him out of the gardens and away from the portal. If there is a connection, he wouldn't want to be too far or too long out of reach. And a diviner could maybe see a thread between them. And paladin could detect evil. Whatever it takes except killing it. The power of such an act could make the portal permanent."



Knightfall said:


> while a handful of young adventurers recently visited it and came out very excited. Perhaps there is some new type of exotic entertainment? If so, Glamor Glitterod of the Black Boudoir won't be happy.




"One could assume there are more than one. If yes, one could check the patrons of The Shady Dragon Inn. Just in case. It may just be a succubus or an erynies. But one never knows."










*OOC:*


Sorry everyone, I'll no longer take the spotlight. But Akos is all about coming forward and being in the center so get used to this talks  Next introduction please


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 7, 2019)

(No time for an IC response, I'm just bookmarking the thread for now.  By the way, do I still have the Eclipse book?)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2019)

Envisioner said:


> (No time for an IC response, I'm just bookmarking the thread for now.  By the way, do I still have the Eclipse book?)



*OOC:* Yes, you still have _Eclipso_.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 9, 2019)

A small figure stands up, and from underneath a ragged faded red hood comes a tiny reptilian head - a kobold. Like his kin, the creature looks around nervously, almost never without motion, as if constantly alert for danger in a world made for bigger folk. His voice, however, is steady and confident despite its low volume. 

*”I am Tuck, and I do condone street justice,”* he says deliberately, referring to the Loremaster’s speech. *”Some never get any other. And I am here because I want to help the city that is my home, and to help those in the city. And because us little folk can stand to get some respect. And,”* a sparkle shows in his reptilian eyes while something resembling a smile appears on the scales around his mouth, *”And I suppose there are coins for those who help.”*

The kobold looks at the others, one by one, locking eyes with each before nodding a greeting. Then, before he can start talking again, he is interrupted by a big brown dog, more than twice his size and wagging its tail furiously as it runs up to Tuck apparently out of nowhere and with its sheer weight dropping the kobold to the floor. The riding dog proceeds to lick the kobold’s face for a full minute before Tuck finally manages to get the dog off him and sit somewhat calmly, still panting and wagging its tail. 

*”Ahem,”* Tuck continues at last. *”This is Mutt. Seems to think I’m a dog. Fierce, that one. Anyway, I know some people, and I know the word out on the streets. That may help.”*









*OOC:*


Tuck Gather Information and Knowledge local: 
1D20+14 = [10]+14 = 24
1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12

I don’t think Favored Enemy helps, but who knows: +2 on Royalists and +4 on Rising Swords. 

Btw, I finished my character. Only need to make the stats for the riding dog animal companion.


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 9, 2019)

(You might want to rewrite the second sentence of the OP to say that I don't _appear_ put out; it's got a rather different meaning going on without that one word....)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2019)

Envisioner said:


> (You might want to rewrite the second sentence of the OP to say that I don't _appear_ put out; it's got a rather different meaning going on without that one word....)



*OOC**:* Whoops. Heh.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 10, 2019)

The handsome, well-dressed Half-Ogre standing beside Relgar is an impressive 7 feet 9 inches in height, and is wearing a white, silk surcoat which bears a standard that you are unfamiliar with. The shirt has a white, ruffled collar whose radius is about 3 inches, all the way around the neck. Being sleeveless, the surcoat reveals that the big brute is wearing a finely-made shirt of mail underneath it. He also sports a black, wide-brimmed leather hat with a red feather, and a broad, black leather girdle. His breeches are red-dyed leather, and his black, leather boots are adorned with shiny, brass buckles. In short, he is dressed like a nobleman, and comports himself in that manner.

His facial features are smooth and fair, not ruddy and weathered as is typical of Ogre-kin. His black hair is perfectly groomed, and he smells of strong cologne.

On his back, you can see the pommel of a Greatsword peeking out above his left shoulder, although on his frame, it looks more like a Longsword. Additionally, he is casually wearing what looks to be a finely-made, Darkwood DOOR SHIELD, strapped to one arm; to him, it is little more than a regular shield. He does not appear to be encumbered by it in the least.



Spoiler: The Great Hero That Big Tim Is Modeled After






This is Cyrano DeBergerac, the fearless and unstoppable poet-swordsman from Edmond Rostand's famous play. The picture above is from the 1950 film adaptation starring Jose Ferrer (pictured.)

Although Tim's surcoat is different, and his feather is red instead of white, the collar and hat worn in this picture are identical to what Tim is wearing. And of course, while Cyrano carried a Rapier, Big TIm carries a Greatsword and Door Shield.

Also, despite being dressed in a manner that one might label as "dandy," nothing in Tim's demeanor agrees with such a supposition; the big knight exudes strength of limb, and conviction of purpose, and something tells you that he is no sufferer of fools. He does not have the comportment of a poser or a pretender; He is the quintessential nobleman-warrior, a man of honor and action.



*Big Tim eyes Tuck with curiosity, and then speaks, in a regal, formal tone:* "Pleased to meet you, Mr. Tuck. I cannot say that I agree with your desire to seek justice outside the law, as I am sworn to uphold it and defend it, no matter the cost. However, I can, at the very least, state that I sympathize with you, and understand completely whereof you speak, having myself been the target of prejudice and intolerance many times, despite the fact that I serve with honor, and hold the title of Knight. We are kindred spirits, you and I, therefore, do not hesitate to ask for my help, or my guidance, as I will gladly offer you either."

*Big Tim pauses, then continues,* "The arcane matters, I leave to you, my good sirs, I merely ask that when the time comes, you will use your arcane skills to bless my aim, and strengthen my armor, so that I might better perform my duty upon the bodies of mine enemies."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 10, 2019)

"My name is Custodio Vecchi. I'm a cleric of the Purifier and a member of the Elite until someone tells me otherwise," he glances at the lord commander. (Oakfirst just nods back.) "I've been hunting this renegade for a while now, and while I have a duty to perform, I won't hesitate to put him down if the man won't surrender. I have no problem with sorcerers, but I do have a problem with evil magicians running around the city causing harm to the people."

He looks at Loremaster Akos. "Peace is always better, but this man, this evil arcanist, doesn't seem to have peace in his soul. He kills without remorse and has others do it for him when he can't do it himself. I've seen that first hand both in New City and here in Old City. his magical trap in the Golden Lantern could have killed anyone who spoke his name."

"You assume that was the case," the lord commander notes. "He might have left it there for Terger and the others, specifically. Magical foresight, perhaps."

"Perhaps," Custodio replies. He looks at Big Tim and then Relgar. "I've known these men for a bit of time, and I trust their skills both martial and magical, respectively." He pauses. "I don't know if _Waldo_ will feel more secure now that Terger and the others are gone, but we should test him as soon as possible. Of course, I'm not a wizard, so like Tim here, I'll leave the matter of how to open the portal to the rest of you. But you can count on my healing and bastard sword when we face him and his minions."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> When called for, Akos steps forward resplendent in his immaculate robes, holding the ornate walking staff and smiling warmly.
> "Hello everyone. My name is Akos, Loremaster Akos. You may call me Loremaster or Akos as you prefer. I am ajoined brother at The Great Teachers library and have extensive knowledge of many topics. I am also a negotiator, peace maker and I would prefer if we solve our encounters with words rather than s-words."
> 
> He pauses after the s in swords and adds ever so subtly "w" sound - not that he expects and appreciation of this lot.
> ...





JustinCase said:


> *”I am Tuck, and I do condone street justice,”* he says deliberately, referring to the Loremaster’s speech. *”Some never get any other. And I am here because I want to help the city that is my home, and to help those in the city. And because us little folk can stand to get some respect. And,”* a sparkle shows in his reptilian eyes while something resembling a smile appears on the scales around his mouth, *”And I suppose there are coins for those who help.”*
> 
> The kobold looks at the others, one by one, locking eyes with each before nodding a greeting. Then, before he can start talking again, he is interrupted by a big brown dog, more than twice his size and wagging its tail furiously as it runs up to Tuck apparently out of nowhere and with its sheer weight dropping the kobold to the floor. The riding dog proceeds to lick the kobold’s face for a full minute before Tuck finally manages to get the dog off him and sit somewhat calmly, still panting and wagging its tail.
> 
> *”Ahem,”* Tuck continues at last. *”This is Mutt. Seems to think I’m a dog. Fierce, that one. Anyway, I know some people, and I know the word out on the streets. That may help.”*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Big Tim eyes Tuck with curiosity, and then speaks, in a regal, formal tone:* "Pleased to meet you, Mr. Tuck. I cannot say that I agree with your desire to seek justice outside the law, as I am sworn to uphold it and defend it, no matter the cost. However, I can, at the very least, state that I sympathize with you, and understand completely whereof you speak, having myself been the target of prejudice and intolerance many times, despite the fact that I serve with honor, and hold the title of Knight. We are kindred spirits, you and I, therefore, do not hesitate to ask for my help, or my guidance, as I will gladly offer you either."
> 
> *Big Tim pauses, then continues,* "The arcane matters, I leave to you, my good sirs, I merely ask that when the time comes, you will use your arcane skills to bless my aim, and strengthen my armor, so that I might better perform my duty upon the bodies of mine enemies."



The lord commander rolls up the message from Lady Pomander and then takes a seat at the table. He listens intently to you all before speaking.

"There are some in Bluffside who think Del Cannitha should be put to the sword the moment he is found, and I doubt he'll surrender to you." He pauses for effect. "However, I will not condone street justice if he or his Loyalists choose to surrender."

"Unlikely," Custodio notes quietly.

"Yes, when it comes to these Loyalists of his, I doubt they will drop their weapons and surrender. But they should be given the chance, at first. Once it becomes clear that they won't surrender, you are free to defend yourselves."

"Also, his enclave isn't actually in Bluffside," Custodio says. "If I understand my planar lore, his lair stands apart from the world."

"That's true," Oakfirst agrees. "Once you go through the portal, you won't be beholden to Bluffside laws, but you will still be acting as agents of the city. I expect you to act accordingly." He looks at Tuck. "You will be paid for your work, and your first largess is the use of this manor, my old childhood home. While I don't live here anymore, it has been used by adventurers I knew in the past — relatives and old friends who are gone now. Some retired, some lost in the field."

He looks around the room with some nostalgia before continuing. "You are free to stay here and use anything that isn't bolted to the floors or the walls. The one exception is my father's old room. I _insist_ you not disturb it, as I was quite fond of him and lost him very young. Sir Tymbeck has already graciously accepted my invitation to stay in my old room, and I believe Relgar has set up in one of the guest rooms. I believe he chose not to _sleep_ in Ayden's old room due to the wards placed there, but he did borrow some of my dead cousin's mundane clothes and gear from storage."

He looks at Relgar who is busy writing in an old ledger. The lord commander smiles and nods to the others. "You can claim any other room in the house. There are lots of options, but try not to break anything. This is still an Oakfirst residence, after all. Carter, Lavia, and Olhouser are all at your disposal. Carter is an old friend and one of the best smiths I know. Lavia runs the house and the two maids answer to her alone. Don't forget that. Olhouser was my father's steward, so he's not as spry as he once was, so go easy on him."

He pauses again and digs out a small pouch from his breast pocket. "That reminds me Tim, Terger wanted you to look after this for him, if you feel up to it." He hands Tim the pouch, which feels quite light in the big man's hand. "If you don't want the responsibility, I'll make sure it gets to someone else in his family."

He sighs and drums his fingers on the table. "Of course, I would like you to go through the portal and deal with the renegade as quickly as possible, but I doubt it will be as simple as walking up to it with the bloom and passing through without some sort of price to be paid. The one incentive I can give you, besides payment, is that anything magical you find on the other side is yours to keep, within reason, of course. Any coins, gems, and art you gather will be taxes by The Five after you return, but they will only take 1% of the value. The main except will be anything of archaeological value. Those you may have to surrender."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 13, 2019)

Akos rejoins at the last part "I can think of several phrases that could help. But. Some are probably harmless, some could mean some pain. But several will kill if said wrongly. This would require several castings of various divinations, simple augury would do, but it would require several castings. Analyzing the portal would help, with the flower in the vicinity. If we can work with the wizards guild and temple district, I am sure we can find the right one. In the meantime, while you organize city casters, I'd like to look into the gardeners case."


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 13, 2019)

(Finally caught up with all the reading; now we'll see how long it takes me to find the time to write something.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 13, 2019)

Tim opens the bag, and peers inside, curious as to what he has just been given...

*Tim muses silently to himself,* ~Responsibility? Responsibility for what? What is this...?~


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 13, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> Akos rejoins at the last part "I can think of several phrases that could help. But. Some are probably harmless, some could mean some pain. But several will kill if said wrongly. This would require several castings of various divinations, simple augury would do, but it would require several castings. Analyzing the portal would help, with the flower in the vicinity. If we can work with the wizards guild and temple district, I am sure we can find the right one. In the meantime, while you organize city casters, I'd like to look into the gardeners case."



"The Wizard Council already has the Sectarian Guard watching over the Growers' Tower and the portal. The priests of Asokar have also taken an interest in the portal, but we're trying to keep them from claiming it as a new holy site to their god. Master Pennant Hassenforth has provided several skilled hieratic sages and historians of the Great Teacher to examine the magical runes in the tower. I could try to bring in more clerics from the temple district, but I'd rather not. The site is already in danger of turning into a sideshow."

Oakfirst pauses to lock eyes with Akos. "As for Sylemis, if you want to look into his illness, I have no objections. Personally I don't think his condition is related to Del Cannitha in any way, but if you think you can help him, it would be looked upon favorably by the citizens. He's quite admired."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim opens the bag, and peers inside, curious as to what he has just been given...
> 
> *Tim muses silently to himself,* ~Responsibility? Responsibility for what? What is this...?~



The bag contains three items and a short hand-written note. The first item is a key with the noble crest of the Stormgrove family on it. The second is a signet ring with the same symbol. The third is a map of immediate area outside of Bluffside with an 'X' on it.

The note reads, _'Please look after my old home. I entrust its contents to you. Use the manor as a safe house if things go badly. There is also a small country house outside of Bluffside where you can find shelter, if the city becomes entrenched in war. We are hoping to stop a plot that doesn't involve 'Waldo'. Good luck and hopefully we'll meet again. Tell Relgar he can use the library at Stormgrove if he wants. -T'._


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 13, 2019)

Akos shakes his head.
"They are watching. I'm assuming they looked it over. They gained knowledge. But did they apply that knowledge? Did they gain wisdom from it?"
Looking around and focusing on the wizard in the room. The one that still didn't introduce himself.
"What say you, master Relgar, should we apply some logic to the knowledge we have and distill some wisdom? As they say 'Knowledge is power. And knowledge unused is useless. I know, I've been there."
He positions himself so that he can see everyone clearly.
"Between all of us, we should be able to narrow down the phrases that could potentially unlock the portal. With castings of augury, we get simple, but unequivocal answers. The trick is to ask different questions each time. For example, if we pair the phrases and ask which is better we eliminate half of them. If we put together pairs of dangerous ones we eliminate those and we can simply try simpler ones. And we're not sure which one is better of two of the equally supported between us, we put those two together. I'm sure with some optimization we could cut the number of castings even more."









*OOC:*


Here Relgar could invent a binary tree in which we search through a group of solutions with only log2 N tries instead of N/2 - pure math, right in his ballpark


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 16, 2019)

"I'm afraid I do not have much experience with querying extradimensional beings," Relgar says noncommittally.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 19, 2019)

Tuck nods respectfully as two people object to his condonement of street justice.

*"Of course we should always strive for legal justice," *the kobold says carefully in his odd yapping way. *"I merely meant to point out that sometimes it is impossible, and.. other ways.. will have to do. Those Loyalists are unlikely to surrender, but I will give them that opportunity if I can."*

Stroking his dog, Tuck listens to some of the talk about magical portals and how to open them.

*"Unfortunately I have no talent with the Art, so I'm not sure how to help with that. We could ask one of those Loyalists; they must know something about opening the portal. Have you tried asking?"*

The urban ranger seems sincere; perhaps his seeming harmlessness makes it a viable tactic for the small reptilian to just ask questions like that.

He seems a bit uneasy about exploring the mansion, feeling exposed without the traps that Tuck has riddled his own lair with, and he does not feel free to place his own boobytraps around this place. So Tuck stays close to the others and stays alert, not sleeping here for the time being.









*OOC:*


There is a lot of information Tuck knows, and that is being communicated among the party. Tuck is a bit overwhelmed, and so am I.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 19, 2019)

Envisioner said:


> "I'm afraid I do not have much experience with querying extradimensional beings," Relgar says noncommittally.



"You don't need any. I know the questions, I'd like to reduce number of needed castings, the gods and supreme beings don't like mortals asking the same questions again and again. But if you can't, we'll do what we can."

Ooc: @Envisioner, even if you don't know such math, Relgar could


Spoiler: math



Short version: you don't take 15 questions and ask for the pairs which is better or safest or which contains the correct phrase (7 castings, then 4, 2 and 1). Instead you take two groups half and half and ask that. You get 7 or 8. Repeat and get 3 or 4. Then you ask for the best (5 castings total plus some to find out if the discarded group contains the best over all).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> Akos shakes his head.
> "They are watching. I'm assuming they looked it over. They gained knowledge. But did they apply that knowledge? Did they gain wisdom from it."



"The Sectarian Guard are about containment more than anything else," Oakfirst replies. "Master Hassenforth sages are delving as deep as they can into the tower without succumbing to the wards placed there. They _suspect_ that Del Cannitha placed the wards himself, but I think it's more likely he summoned a _being_ more powerful than himself to do it. If it was another being, they were unable to divine any sort of name for it, and they scoffed at the idea. They did divine that the renegade chose to have the wards placed there and that he wrote the scribblings and runes on the walls."

"We were already certain that he had," Custodio adds.

"No one was 100% certain," the lord commander notes. "But its been confirmed. The writings in the Growers' Tower are his work. He was using it as a lair, or least a workshop."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods respectfully as two people object to his condonement of street justice.
> 
> *"Of course we should always strive for legal justice," *the kobold says carefully in his odd yapping way. *"I merely meant to point out that sometimes it is impossible, and.. other ways.. will have to do. Those Loyalists are unlikely to surrender, but I will give them that opportunity if I can."*



"We'll give them a chance," Custodio agrees. "It is what any honorable foe deserves. We'll see how honorable they act when confronted."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Stroking his dog, Tuck listens to some of the talk about magical portals and how to open them.
> 
> *"Unfortunately I have no talent with the Art, so I'm not sure how to help with that. We could ask one of those Loyalists; they must know something about opening the portal. Have you tried asking?"*
> 
> The urban ranger seems sincere; perhaps his seeming harmlessness makes it a viable tactic for the small reptilian to just ask questions like that.



"All of them I've faced have fought to the death. They are _his_ Loyalists after all," Custodio replies. "We did capture a few members of the Rising Swords who were acting as mercenaries for," he pauses and takes breath. "Del Cannitha. The Five had them questioned before they were put on trial. One of the leaders was executed for his part in the New City disaster. One was banished from the city with only the clothes on his back; he was quite young and naive about the Swords, so the Tribunal gave him a pass. Another man, who helped lead some old friends of mine to a Rising Swords hideout in the Undercity, was given a five year sentence instead of execution."

"Yes, he's in the Dungeon in New City, I believe," Oakfirst adds. "He's sworn all along that he has no idea how to open the portal or even its location. We tried to trick him up on that, but he passed. _Discern lies_ was used on him and the others. We don't condone torture in Bluffside, so no one was stretched or beaten. Torture rarely works; magic is more reliable." He pauses, "Well, most of the time."


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 22, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> Ooc: @Envisioner, even if you don't know such math, Relgar could




OOC:  I didn't understand your spoiler at all.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 24, 2019)

Knightfall said:


> "All of them I've faced have fought to the death. They are _his_ Loyalists after all," Custodio replies. "We did capture a few members of the Rising Swords who were acting as mercenaries for," he pauses and takes breath. "Del Cannitha. The Five had them questioned before they were put on trial. One of the leaders was executed for his part in the New City disaster. One was banished from the city with only the clothes on his back; he was quite young and naive about the Swords, so the Tribunal gave him a pass. Another man, who helped lead some old friends of mine to a Rising Swords hideout in the Undercity, was given a five year sentence instead of execution."
> 
> "Yes, he's in the Dungeon in New City, I believe," Oakfirst adds. "He's sworn all along that he has no idea how to open the portal or even its location. We tried to trick him up on that, but he passed. _Discern lies_ was used on him and the others. We don't condone torture in Bluffside, so no one was stretched or beaten. Torture rarely works; magic is more reliable." He pauses, "Well, most of the time."




Tuck nods.

*"So it seems they're telling the truth, as far as we can tell. No sense in me talking to them, then."*

The kobold ponders for a moment. 

*"I do know of some odd things going on in the City, that may or may not have to do with the Loyalists. For one, there are rumors about people impersonating Bluffside Elites, and if that is true, they may be backed by the renegade."*

After that statement, he keeps quiet in order to see the reactions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 24, 2019)

*Tim frowns, his brow wrinkled in thought,* "Imposters? This is very disturbing. Thank you for bringing this to our attention, Mr. Tuck. I often have difficulty deciding upon first impressions concerning new acquaintances. You sir, have made an excellent first impression. I think I am going to enjoy your company. Productivity and usefulness are good traits for a man to have, and you have just proven yourself quite useful. Good show."

*Tim turns to the others, continuing,* "Are you wizard-types able to discern via magical means, the true heart of a man? Is the detection of imposters possible with the spells that are available to us? It would need to go beyond the scope of mere lie detection... we'd need to know, at a glance, whether or not a given person's heart was blackened by foul deeds; or at the very least, we'd need to be able to sense foul intent."









*OOC:*



Although Tim does not know exactly how to express it, he is asking if anyone has the *Detect Thoughts* or *Detect Evil* spells.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 24, 2019)

"I can prepare both divinations tomorrow. But those could be just mercenaries, not evil by themselves. And some real elites could be cruel, domineering men, rotten to the core. Don't mistake living within the law with the goodness of one's heart."

Akos considers other spells that could be useful for such an endeavor.
"We could simply agree on a code word with the real guards and patrol the night ourselves. But why would we? We have a renegade to catch! Portal to examine! A worthy warrior to cure! Let the guards deal with common murderers and fake guards."


----------



## Envisioner (Sep 25, 2019)

Overhearing snippets of a conversation whose context he largely missed, Relgar can't resist the urge to chime in sarcastically:  "Are we sure that they actually are imposters?  Or is that just what they want us to think?"


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 26, 2019)

Tuck's small chest inflates with Big Tim's compliments, and the kobold feels pride that such a big folk - a really big one, too! - voices his appreciation like that, and in front of others, too!

*"I do not know if they are evil, or even truly imposters. But it is odd that new and unknown Elites are patrolling the Gardens at night, while there are no new recruits assigned there."*

Looking around nervously, the urban ranger continues, *"I'm not saying that it's the only possible explanation, but it's at least worth investigating. I've heard that the Renegade is trying to unleash monsters into the City, starting in the Gardens with a hungry troll, although I must admit I'm not sure about those particular rumors. But what if there's a hideout nearby, guarded by his Loyalists masquerading as Elites?"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 26, 2019)

Tim ponders this for a moment.

*Big Tim grins,* "Troll, eh? Have they caught him yet? ... You know, there is a saying back on my world, that if your only tool is a hammer, every problem begins to look like a nail. That being said, I do think that I would make the perfect solution to the Troll problem, because I AM the hammer, and the Troll, if he is still out there, is definitely a nail, as far as I'm concerned. Perhaps we should begin by investigating the Gardens?"


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 26, 2019)

"Agreed. I could check on the gardener on the way or after the troll. If there is such."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> The kobold ponders for a moment.
> 
> *"I do know of some odd things going on in the City, that may or may not have to do with the Loyalists. For one, there are rumors about people impersonating Bluffside Elites, and if that is true, they may be backed by the renegade."*
> 
> After that statement, he keeps quiet in order to see the reactions.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim frowns, his brow wrinkled in thought,* "Imposters? This is very disturbing. Thank you for bringing this to our attention, Mr. Tuck. I often have difficulty deciding upon first impressions concerning new acquaintances. You sir, have made an excellent first impression. I think I am going to enjoy your company. Productivity and usefulness are good traits for a man to have, and you have just proven yourself quite useful. Good show."



"False Elites in the Gardens?" Custodio looks at his commander with concern. "I hadn't heard anything about that."

"It's only a rumor, but one I'm taking very seriously," Oakfirst replies. He looks at Tuck with some admiration. "You seem to have the heartbeat of the city in your soul, Mr. Tuck. The Regulars could use someone with your talents, but I sense that you'd prefer to keep your independence. Still, maybe something to consider for the future."

The lord commander looks at Big Tim. "Several citizens visiting the Gardens during the dusk hours have said they've encountered guards, Elites, they've never met before who tell them that the park areas are off-limits after sunset, which isn't true at all. Yes, the city encourages the use of the Gardens during the day, but the main gate to the Gardens remain partially open until the midnight hour. There are more guards stationed in the Gardens at night, but I've not assigned assigned anyone _new_ to the Elites there since learning that Phelix is in Old City. The guards stationed in the Gardens are all men and women I have known for years and trust with my life."



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Tim turns to the others, continuing,* "Are you wizard-types able to discern via magical means, the true heart of a man? Is the detection of imposters possible with the spells that are available to us? It would need to go beyond the scope of mere lie detection... we'd need to know, at a glance, whether or not a given person's heart was blackened by foul deeds; or at the very least, we'd need to be able to sense foul intent."





Neurotic said:


> "I can prepare both divinations tomorrow. But those could be just mercenaries, not evil by themselves. And some real elites could be cruel, domineering men, rotten to the core. Don't mistake living within the law with the goodness of one's heart."



"If any of them have been corrupted, or enchanted," Custodio shakes his head.

"I doubt corruption or cruelty," Oakfirst insists. "However, Del Cannitha could have charmed one or more of them. I'm having Lady Émilienne keep an eye on the Elites stationed in the Gardens."

"As long as he hasn't corrupted her," Custodio retorts.

"If Del Cannitha can dominate or corrupt a Seventh Order wizard who is also a cleric of Sky and Air, we are all in serious trouble." Oakfirst looks at Akos. "But prepare your divinations tomorrow, just to be safe. Hopefully you won't have to use them."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos considers other spells that could be useful for such an endeavor.
> "We could simply agree on a code word with the real guards and patrol the night ourselves. But why would we? We have a renegade to catch! Portal to examine! A worthy warrior to cure! Let the guards deal with common murderers and fake guards."





Envisioner said:


> Overhearing snippets of a conversation whose context he largely missed, Relgar can't resist the urge to chime in sarcastically:  "Are we sure that they actually are imposters?  Or is that just what they want us to think?"



"If it's true that someone is making trouble for visitors to the Gardens, let's hope they are impostors and not true Elites who have gone bad," Custodio replies. "But, you're right, Relgar, anything is possible."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck's small chest inflates with Big Tim's compliments, and the kobold feels pride that such a big folk - a really big one, too! - voices his appreciation like that, and in front of others, too!
> 
> *"I do not know if they are evil, or even truly imposters. But it is odd that new and unknown Elites are patrolling the Gardens at night, while there are no new recruits assigned there."*



"Exactly that," Oakfirst agrees. "And the citizens who complained about 'fake guards' who harassed them aren't known for causing trouble themselves. One was a elderly noble who is widely respected while the other two were a younger married couple who run a woodworking shop. They are honest folk with no reason to lie. Yet, the legitimate patrols found no evidence of these false Elites in the Gardens. It's not only odd, it's troubling."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Looking around nervously, the urban ranger continues, *"I'm not saying that it's the only possible explanation, but it's at least worth investigating. I've heard that the Renegade is trying to unleash monsters into the City, starting in the Gardens with a hungry troll, although I must admit I'm not sure about those particular rumors. But what if there's a hideout nearby, guarded by his Loyalists masquerading as Elites?"*





Neurotic said:


> "Agreed. I could check on the gardener on the way or after the troll. If there is such."



"A troll!" Oakfirst exclaims. "I think someone was pulling your leg on that one, Mr. Tuck."

"But he might be right about Loyalists pretending to be Elites," Custodio notes. "If they have a hideout near the Gardens, that might be why the true Elites can't find them."

"Possible," Oakfirst says with a nod. "Hmm, I need to check on something. It could be related. Go check on the gardener and examine the portal." He nods to each of you before turning to leave the room. "Custodio, stay and help them. And if you encounter a troll, or something deadlier, send for backup."

"Uhm, yes sir."

"If any of you need me for any reason, send word to the Tribunal. Oh, and expect a few more compatriots to join you here at the manor. Carter will make sure they know how to find you, if they show up after you've left." With that, Lord Commander Oakfirst heads out of Horn Hall into the manor's anteroom.

The halfling you've come to know as Carter, steps through the door and bows. "I will be in the Kitchen Yard if you need me. Lavia is in the Main Kitchen should you require anything to eat before you begin your queries." He bows again, steps back through the door, and closes it behind him.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 27, 2019)

"No time like the present! And I don't need protection from evil or detects to examine the portal and the gardener. Maybe Master Custodio has one ready?"

Akos immediately starts after the Lord Commander
_"Finally, something to do, this standing around and waiting is terrible on the health."_
He thinks as he goes through the phrases in his mind
_"Open portaly! silly ofcourse...lets see.
'Vrata ludila, otvorite se!' with grand gesturing
'Dome, slatki dome' plus the unlocking movement with the flower
'delCannitha nasljednik ulazi, otvori se' and simply walk toward the wall without flinching - this could hurt if I don't simulate the blood somehow...maybe it's any blood and I need to prick myself on the flower...__"_









*OOC:*


The phrases are in my native language in order:
Gates of madness, open!
Home, sweet home
delCannita scion coming, open! <-- maybe delCannitha scion passing through

Still need two more.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 28, 2019)

Akos thinks some more about the portals he knows about and especially the ones created specifically for or by a single caster.
"Is there anything this wacko loves or prefers above all else? We know he wants magic-users to rule over the rest of the people...what cantrips does he know?"
Akos considers the last two phrases. But there are so many uncertainties.
_"Magična moći, zasjaj! while casting his favorite cantrip?
Magijo, prosvijetli nam put!"_








*OOC:*



Magic-power, shine! or The power of magic, shine!
Magic, enlighten the way (or illuminate) the way


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2019)

Tuck shrugs. *"Whether or not a troll haunts the tunnels beneath the Gardens is not really the point. The possibility of someone unleashing monstrosities into the City, is."*

The kobold wants to say more, but his dog Big Mutt barks once, then with a wagging tail starts towards the front door as if eager to get to the Gardens.

*"Sorry, I need to walk my dog,"* Tuck says apologetically, as he follows the canine as quickly as his little legs can carry him -- which is actually pretty fast for someone of his small stature. *"Want to come along?"*









*OOC:*


What time of day is it? If it is night or evening, then we can get go find some of these fake guards. If not, Tuck will do some simple exploring of the Gardens and come back at dusk.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 2, 2019)

Big Tim offers to come along. He will go fully armed and armored, in case of trouble.

*Big Tim chuckles,* "I suppose you want to walk him in the gardens?"


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 4, 2019)

*"Possibly,"* Tuck's voice fades as the kobold moves further and further from the room. *"Never know where Mutt wants to go."*

That last statement seems increasingly accurate as the kobold follows the dog, without any sense of control over the animal.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 4, 2019)

Tim will follow Tuck, no matter where he (or Mutt) decides to go. He will try (and fail--see spoiler below) to stay alert as they go, watching for anything out of the ordinary.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Listen: 7, Spot: 3
Apparently, Tim is distracted by Mutt's amusing antics.



			CoyoteCode Dice Roller


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 4, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> "No time like the present! And I don't need protection from evil or detects to examine the portal and the gardener. Maybe Master Custodio has one ready?"



"I do have several detection spells available to me today, but none for detecting evil," Custodio replies. "I can cast _detect magic_, _detect poison_, and _detect undead_. Most of my other current spells are protective."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos immediately starts after the Lord Commander
> _"Finally, something to do, this standing around and waiting is terrible on the health."_



Custodio waits for Relgar to finish scribbling his latest equation and when the matharcanist doesn't notice right away, Custodio clears his throat twice. It is his signal to Relgar that the group is heading out to the Gardens. A preemptive they agreed upon before Relgar delved into his equation. His responsibility handled, Custodio picks up the glass case with the bloom and follows Akos out of the hall into the manor's anteroom.

"My poison detection spell could be of use in helping to determine what is wrong with the dragori gardener," he says to Akos. "At the very least, it could rule that out."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He thinks as he goes through the phrases in his mind
> _"Open portaly! silly ofcourse...lets see.
> 'Vrata ludila, otvorite se!' with grand gesturing
> 'Dome, slatki dome' plus the unlocking movement with the flower
> ...



Custodio listens to Akos musings without entirely understanding.



Neurotic said:


> Akos thinks some more about the portals he knows about and especially the ones created specifically for or by a single caster.
> "Is there anything this wacko loves or prefers above all else? We know he wants magic-users to rule over the rest of the people...what cantrips does he know?"



"He does seem to like fire magic, from what I know of him and experienced first hand. He's used the fireball spell of several occasions including the trap at the Golden Lantern," Custodio notes. "And he has an obsession with the Far Realm. The markings in the Growers' Tower show that as a certainty. While I'm not a student of wizardry, I suspect he leans towards evocation, and probably conjuration. And if his mind is lost in a dark place, he probably lies shadow magic. But as I said, I cannot say for certain."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos considers the last two phrases. But there are so many uncertainties.
> _"Magična moći, zasjaj! while casting his favorite cantrip?
> Magijo, prosvijetli nam put!"_
> 
> ...



Custodio continues to listen without true understanding knowing there is an end goal in Akos' words.









*OOC:*


By going over the phrases, Akos is fairly certain that illumination likely is the trigger, but it won't a light in the dark but _an intense flame under a dark moon_. Something to do with flames touching bloom and madness around the eyes (either literal insanity or a performance).

Custodio's information about evocation magic makes Akos think of the _dancing lights_ cantrip but that might not be powerful enough. the 1st-level spell, _burning hands_, might be a better choice, but Akos thinks any low-level fire spell will do to ignite the bloom and open the portal. He has a sense that the powerful the spell chosen the longer the portal will remain open. However, if the flames are too hot, the bloom will be consumed.









JustinCase said:


> Tuck shrugs. *"Whether or not a troll haunts the tunnels beneath the Gardens is not really the point. The possibility of someone unleashing monstrosities into the City, is."*
> 
> The kobold wants to say more, but his dog Big Mutt barks once, then with a wagging tail starts towards the front door as if eager to get to the Gardens.
> 
> *"Sorry, I need to walk my dog,"* Tuck says apologetically, as he follows the canine as quickly as his little legs can carry him -- which is actually pretty fast for someone of his small stature. *"Want to come along?"*



Mutt is soon heading out of the manor just ahead of Akos and Custodio with Tuck close behind. The dog stops and sits just outside the front door and sniffs the air. The dog watches as dozens of citizens of Old City walk by on the street going in both directions. A young man pulls a cart full of flowers and other goods up the street and around the corner. His destination is likely the Sublime Bazaar.

Just as Akos and Custodio step outside, Tuck scampers past to find Mutt sitting and staring at an old cat hiding up in a nearby tree. The cat is eyeing the big dog with concern but Mutt doesn't bark back. Instead, Mutt turns and looks at his brother and is soon standing up and wagging his tail in anticipation.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> What time of day is it? If it is night or evening, then we can get go find some of these fake guards. If not, Tuck will do some simple exploring of the Gardens and come back at dusk.











*OOC:*


It is just after midday. The sun is out the sky is bright blue, and the weather is warm without being stifling. It's the perfect day to visit the Gardens.









Tellerian Hawke said:


> Big Tim offers to come along. He will go fully armed and armored, in case of trouble.
> 
> *Big Tim chuckles,* "I suppose you want to walk him in the gardens?"





JustinCase said:


> *"Possibly,"* Tuck's voice fades as the kobold moves further and further from the room. *"Never know where Mutt wants to go."*
> 
> That last statement seems increasingly accurate as the kobold follows the dog, without any sense of control over the animal.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim will follow Tuck, no matter where he (or Mutt) decides to go. He will try to stay alert as they go, watching for anything out of the ordinary.



Big Tim steps out of the manor and notes the beautiful day. It's one of the few he's seen since being brought to this world. Bluffside tends to get lot of rain. but then, so did his homeland during the wet winters. But here, the rain is often wet and bone-numbing. So, the sunny day is a nice relief.

Several minutes later, Relgar follows them out of the manor. He is counting on his fingers and stuffing papers into his ledgers and then his bags. Ink stains the tips of his fingers and there is a bit of dust on his sleeves. He looks at Custodio and the young guard gives him a nod once he's caught up to the rest of them.

Mutt and tuck lead the way. At first, Tuck thinks that Mutt is heading right for the Gardens, but once you all leave the old Oakfirst Manor behind, the dog's destination becomes obvious. He's heading to the Sublime Bazaar. tuck manages to get to the edge of the bazaar alongside the dog and reign the animal in just enough to make sure Mutt doesn't dive into one of the stalls selling sausages and other assorted meats.

The bazaar is busy buy not overly crowded. This is Old City, after all, and not New City or the Undercity. People are more, reserved, here. (Tuck would call it stuffy.) While the bazaar isn't the largest marketplace in Bluffside, it is stocked with almost anything you can imagine, if you were a fancy noble with coin to spend -- exotic flowers, fine meats, rare vegetables, delicious sweetmeats, the finest clothes and jewelry, mantle knickknacks, strange clockworks, brightly painted toys, and heady spices that fill the entire bazaar. It is a cacophony of sounds and a visual wonderment.

Big Tim finds the bazaar's aisles and tight corners a bit crowded while Tuck finds his way through the throng with ease (most of the nobles move out of Mutt's way). A few of the locals stop Akos, wish him well, and ask for his blessing. Most of the patrons give Custodio a wide berth, as he has become a bit infamous due to his previous companions. Most simply don't see Relgar either accidentally bumping into him or not encountering him at all.

It isn't a chore not to buy anything as most of the prices are astronomical!

Eventually, you come out on the other side onto the wide avenue that leads to the Garden Gate, the main entryway into the Gardens. The avenue is packed with people heading to the Gardens to enjoy the day. It seems the worries about the Renegade won't keep the locals from enjoying such nice weather. Of course, it is midday and not dusk, so most likely assume it is safe to visit one of Bluffside greatest attractions. Most of the garden-goers appears to be making a day of it. There are families and young lovers, as well as elderly couples with picnic baskets.

The guards at the main gate are out in full force, but it next to impossible for them to stem the tide. Custodio recognizes most of them and tells you they all look legitimate to him. They are cordial to him, but he isn't greeted with much warmth. He isn't one of them, right now. you watch his exchange with the guards and wonder if he will ever be welcomed back into their ranks.

Still, they don't hold him or any of you up. They cannot hold anyone up on this day. Young children swarm by into the Gardens with fancy kites, bouncing balls, and a lot of energy. Several of them notice Mutt and their eyes go wide with wonder. A few gather around and ask Big Tim if they can pet his dog, assuming such a big dog belongs to the half-ogre. When Tuck correct them, they are both shocked and excited. They start asking if Mutt is Tuck's noble steed.

More questions are asked as you all pass into the Gardens by both the young and old. Many in the city know who Big Tim is and how he came to be in Bluffside. It was hard to keep a secret plus there is his connection to The Five. Most of the questions are friendly and don't involve the Renegade. A few of the more powerful nobles Tim has met do ask about the investigation but don't go overboard. No one wants to ruin the day.

Eventually, you find yourself in the Eastern Gardens where the foliage is denser. There are less people in this part of the Gardens. Ahead of you stands the Ascetic's Temple where dragori gardener is known to live with the other druids and adepts of the temple. There are a handful of buildings used for sleeping but there are hammocks tied to trees and sleeping cots in an open grassy area too. you are surprised to find the dragori not in a deathbed but meditating near the center of the temple. If he is sick, he doesn't look it.

A half-elven druid nods to you and welcomes you to the temple. "I am Huverel. News has come to us through the Regulars that you with to speak with our brother, Sylemis, about his illness. We welcome any aid you might be able to grant, although we have tried a number of remedies both mundane and magical." The druid looks at Sylemis with great concern. "He swears he is in no pain, but his movements say otherwise. He is being quite stubborn about this affliction. Saying it is his penance for past failings."

Looking closer, you note that the dragon-kin is indeed unwell in some fashion. His coloration is all wrong and his breathing is ragged. He wears the trappings of a monk but only so much as needed for modesty with a staff across his knees. Other people's modesty not his own. After several minutes of waiting, he opens his eyes and immediately notices Tuck's presence. He smiles at the kobold as he stands up and leans on his staff.

"Ltl' Tuck, you come for another visit, I ssee, and you're brought Mutt with you thiss time. Good, I wass hoping to meet your brother," He looks at the rest of the group. "And who are your friendss?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 5, 2019)

*Tim introduces himself,* "I am Sir Tymbeck Valencia, Knight of the Scarlet Cross, of the city of Kalchith, loyal servant and proxy of the King of Vrocia, Lieutenant Junior Grade in the King's Army, in the 3rd Infantry Regiment under the command of Duke Sir Grigory Polzin. I realize that these names mean nothing to you; I hail from a different world, brought here by the winds of fate, at the whim of the powers that be. For now, I serve Commander Oakfirst, and seek to help him quell the troubles that now plague Bluffside."


----------



## Envisioner (Oct 5, 2019)

Relgar quietly seethes at the description of delCannitha's mystic proclivities.  The Far Realm, seriously?  Maniacs like that are why people don't trust arcanists.  Thank the Archmage of the Deities that abjurations exist, even if there aren't nearly enough of them (the limited efficacy of Dispel Magic and similar spells ultimately settled a younger version of Relgar on specializing in Evocation magic instead; Lightning Bolt might not be the strongest of spells, but it is relatively predictable, just as the former draftsman prefers).


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2019)

Knightfall said:


> Looking closer, you note that the dragon-kin is indeed unwell in some fashion. His coloration is all wrong and his breathing is ragged. He wears the trappings of a monk but only so much as needed for modesty with a staff across his knees. Other people's modesty not his own. After several minutes of waiting, he opens his eyes and immediately notices Tuck's presence. He smiles at the kobold as he stands up and leans on his staff.
> 
> "Ltl' Tuck, you come for another visit, I ssee, and you're brought Mutt with you thiss time. Good, I wass hoping to meet your brother," He looks at the rest of the group. "And who are your friendss?"




Tuck bows slightly at Sylemis while patting Mutt absentmindedly.

*"Thank you, Sylemis,"* the kobold says as if talking to an old friend. *"How do you feel today? Better, I hope?"*

Gesturing at the dog, he continues, *"Mutt here wanted to go for a walk, and went straight here. Well, when I say 'straight', I mean by way of the Sublime Bazaar, and I cannot help but wonder about the tales people will tell in the days to come about the fierce canine called Big Mutt, barely kept in check by poor old me."*

He yaps in a way that makes it obvious the little reptilian is laughing to himself, while Mutt moves over to the dragori expecting to be petted. *"Watch him, he can be ferocious,"* Tuck says earnestly, even though Mutt has not shown any sign of ferocity in his life. 

After introducing his companions to Sylemis, the kobold continues in hushed tones, *"We suspect some Loyalists may have a hideout somewhere in the Gardens. What do you think are some places we could start looking?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2019)

Akos waits politely until friendly banter subsides before stepping forward.

He bows to the old warrior.
"Greetings, Sylemis of the dragori. I am Akos, a Loremaster of the Order of the Teacher. We're here to check on recent disturbances in the Garden. Along the investigation we learned about your...challenge. With your permission, I...we...would like to examine you for traces of radiation poisoning. As you know, various portals lead to other places, not all of them safe to the living. And this one was opened right here in The Garden."
Akos bows and waits for the answer.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 13, 2019)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim introduces himself,* "I am Sir Tymbeck Valencia, Knight of the Scarlet Cross, of the city of Kalchith, loyal servant and proxy of the King of Vrocia, Lieutenant Junior Grade in the King's Army, in the 3rd Infantry Regiment under the command of Duke Sir Grigory Polzin. I realize that these names mean nothing to you; I hail from a different world, brought here by the winds of fate, at the whim of the powers that be. For now, I serve Commander Oakfirst, and seek to help him quell the troubles that now plague Bluffside."



"Ah, you are the one the people refer to as the Knight from the Stars. You should know that you arrival in Bluffside is becoming quite the tale being told and retold," the dragori notes. "Gias, the Great Mother, has a strong connection to the natural world and, thus, The World Goddess, Mirella. While the two are not the same being, I feel they are divine Sisters. Gias showed the High Sister the truth of your origins soon after the rumors began spreading. She has told me some of it, privately, since we didn't want to add more rumors to the wind. You are fortunate to have The World Goddess's eyes on you, Sir Valencia."



Envisioner said:


> Relgar quietly seethes at the description of delCannitha's mystic proclivities.  The Far Realm, seriously?  Maniacs like that are why people don't trust arcanists.  Thank the Archmage of the Deities that abjurations exist, even if there aren't nearly enough of them (the limited efficacy of Dispel Magic and similar spells ultimately settled a younger version of Relgar on specializing in Evocation magic instead; Lightning Bolt might not be the strongest of spells, but it is relatively predictable, just as the former draftsman prefers).



The intelligent tome Relgar carries whispers a Prayer of Intercession to the Archmage as it listens to the draftwizard's internal musings. Then Eclipso speaks to him telepathically. _'Relgar, the dragori in front of you is a formidable soul. It is unlikely that he is simply sick. It could be possible that someone powerful has cursed him, but I doubt the renegade. This seems to be beyond the will of a mad sorcerer. His evil patron, perhaps'._



JustinCase said:


> Tuck bows slightly at Sylemis while patting Mutt absentmindedly.
> 
> *"Thank you, Sylemis,"* the kobold says as if talking to an old friend. *"How do you feel today? Better, I hope?"*
> 
> Gesturing at the dog, he continues, *"Mutt here wanted to go for a walk, and went straight here. Well, when I say 'straight', I mean by way of the Sublime Bazaar, and I cannot help but wonder about the tales people will tell in the days to come about the fierce canine called Big Mutt, barely kept in check by poor old me."*



"I am feeling as Fate decrees. My meditations do allow me to keep my strength from fading but that will not last forever," Sylemis replies. "Huverel and the others worry too much about my health and not enough about their duties."

"But with good reason," the half-elven druid insists.

"Whatever Fate has planned for me cannot be stopped by worry. The Great Mother will watch over my soul. That is enough for me."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He yaps in a way that makes it obvious the little reptilian is laughing to himself, while Mutt moves over to the dragori expecting to be petted. *"Watch him, he can be ferocious,"* Tuck says earnestly, even though Mutt has not shown any sign of ferocity in his life.



The dragori smirks before his look becomes serious as the big dog wags its tail. Mutt seems wary, until Sylemis laughs. He motions for the dog to sit without a word and Mutt complies. The dragori druid uses his staff to scratch under the big dog's chin. Then he motions for Mutt to lie down and pets the canine gently. The dog barks several times

"You brother tells me he is quite fond of the Gardens," Sylemis says to Tuck.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> After introducing his companions to Sylemis, the kobold continues in hushed tones, *"We suspect some Loyalists may have a hideout somewhere in the Gardens. What do you think are some places we could start looking?"*



"Yes, I have heard the rumors of false guards in the Gardens. If I was stronger, i would find out the truth myself. The Regulars and Elites assigned here tend become distracted by their surroundings. Their work is often stressful and sometimes I think Oakfirst and the other leaders assign those that need a break here."

"I have looked for signs of these fake guards without much luck," Huverel adds. "Of course, I'm no investigator, so I might have missed something obvious."

"I'm sure Tuck and his friends here can determine the truth," Sylemis says to his subordinate before looking back at the kobold. "You might want to start by speaking to tower wizard, Lady Émilienne. She's currently investigating a strange sighting near one of the Garden's outer towers." He looks back at Huverel.

"She is at the Northeast Garden Tower interviewing a young guard named Kaleb Raupach," the half-elf druid adds. "Raupach is new to the Elites and his post, but he's still been working in Gardens for more than six months."

"Hmm, I haven't heard of him," Custodio notes. "But, I cannot know the names of every Elite."

"Lady Émilienne knows the boy," Sylemis says. "Rumor has it he saw something... _strange_ on the Garden Wall just last evening."



Neurotic said:


> Akos waits politely until friendly banter subsides before stepping forward.
> 
> He bows to the old warrior.
> "Greetings, Sylemis of the dragori. I am Akos, a Loremaster of the Order of the Teacher. We're here to check on recent disturbances in the Garden. Along the investigation we learned about your...challenge. With your permission, I...we...would like to examine you for traces of radiation poisoning. As you know, various portals lead to other places, not all of them safe to the living. And this one was opened right here in The Garden."
> Akos bows and waits for the answer.



"I am happy for your help, Loremaster Akos," the dragori replies while scratching behind Mutt's left ear. The dog is happy, content. "But I should tell you that the High Sister couldn't even cure me and she is the most powerful Sister of the Grove in Bluffside. I am certain that I have been cursed beyond what mere mortal magic can cure. I suspect that the spirit of one of my ancestors has cursed me for what transpired in my homeland all those years ago. I failed to protect my charge, and he died. To lift the curse, I would likely have to travel there and beg my ancestor's forgiveness. As an exile, that is not an option for me."

He pauses and lets out a long sigh. Mutt notes the dragori's discomfort and nuzzles close to the dragon-kin. Sylemis leans on his staff and then sits down next to the big dog. He looks quite tired.

"You should rest," Huverel insists.

"Nonsense, I will not sleep on such a beautiful day. I must go to the Western Gardens and tend to the plants and the people. I do not want them to worry about me."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2019)

Knightfall said:


> "I am happy for your help, Loremaster Akos," the dragori replies while scratching behind Mutt's left ear. The dog is happy, content. "But I should tell you that the High Sister couldn't even cure me and she is the most powerful Sister of the Grove in Bluffside. I am certain that I have been cursed beyond what mere mortal magic can cure. I suspect that the spirit of one of my ancestors has cursed me for what transpired in my homeland all those years ago. I failed to protect my charge, and he died. To lift the curse, I would likely have to travel there and beg my ancestor's forgiveness. As an exile, that is not an option for me."



"With all due respect, master Sylemis, but all I hear are lots of suppositions."


Spoiler: Ticin



"You're letting your fears of failure color your thinking - you have absolutely nothing that proves your ancestors are disatisfied with you. With everything we know since you came here, you are worthy and powerful guardian, steadfast and honorable. But you need to accept one thing: you cannot save them all. Sometimes, things happen as the Gods will and you may be here not because you failed, but because Fate needed you here."


"Please let me examine you. I am not trying to cure you, there are more powerful casters that could do it. But I could maybe determine what the problem is. That way, one can seek correct solution."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 14, 2019)

*"Lady Émilienne,"* Tuck repeats softly, *"Tower wizard. Strange things on the Garden Wall."*

It looks like the kobold is memorizing the information, and then when he is done, nods at Sylemis.

*"Thank you very much, friend. I hope our investigation will prove fruitful, and I hope that your affliction can be remedied soon."*

Tuck eyes Akos, having understood nothing of what the Loremaster spoke in that ancient language, but he seems to detect a certain tone. His little reptilian face turns insecure, maybe even fearful; his natural inclination to avoid larger folk's anger means he does nothing but observe the interaction between one he respects quite a bit, and one who he believes talks too much.









*OOC:*


Tuck will suggest going to Lady Émilienne right away, as soon as he is convinced the conversation between Akos and Sylemis is done.

Edit: Adjusted my post after @Neurotic informed me it wasn't Draconic Akos spoke, but Ticin.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2019)

*OOC:*


Yeah, I think Sylemis talks too much too


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 20, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> "With all due respect, master Sylemis, but all I hear are lots of suppositions."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ticin
> ...



Sylemis cocks his head as if he doesn't understand what you are saying.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Please let me examine you. I am not trying to cure you, there are more powerful casters that could do it. But I could maybe determine what the problem is. That way, one can seek correct solution."



"If you can discover something that others haven't, I'm happy to let you examine me. I am not so proud that I won't accept your help, Loremaster."



JustinCase said:


> *"Lady Émilienne,"* Tuck repeats softly, *"Tower wizard. Strange things on the Garden Wall."*
> 
> It looks like the kobold is memorizing the information, and then when he is done, nods at Sylemis.
> 
> ...



"As do I," Sylemis replies. "But if my dreams and visions are correct, I doubt simple spells will cure this curse." The dragori taps Mutt on the back and the big dog moves over to Tuck and sit's next to his pack mate. The reptilian druid remains seated in a state of repose and motions Akos forward. "I am ready. Perform your examinations, Loremaster Akos. I will remain in repose." The dragori calms his breathing and waits.

"If you need me to cast one of my detection spells, I am ready," Custodio whispers to Akos. "If there is some sort of evil spirit attached to him, _detect undead_ might locate it."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2019)

To Custodio: "I'm afraid it's more likely that effect needs to detect outsiders, but cast your spell anyhow. Detect evil too, if you have it."

To Sylemis: "Please tell me of your symptoms. When they started and how? What are the manifestations now? Please leave nothing out. Don't underplay them, we know you're strong, nothing to prove to us. Just tell them clearly. Especially things that cannot be seen, such as any strange thoughts, impulses you need to control, dreams and other internal things. I will cast protection from evil and ask you to drink this holy water just as a way to rule out simple possesion. I'm sure others did that already, but I like to be thorough."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 24, 2019)

Big Tim watches with interest as these events unfold; knowing nothing of magicks, he is content to stand by, in hopes of learning through observation. While he watches, he muses to himself: *~Why live in ignorance forever? When one ceases to learn, one ceases to grow. I am content with being unable to cast spells; but having a rudimentary knowledge of their diverse forms, purpose, and practicality, would serve me well.~*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2019)

Tuck pats Mutt on the flank distractedly as he observes Akos during his examination of the dragori. The kobold feels glad he knows Sylemis, appreciating the sincere interest the druid takes in him and Mutt.

Then he looks at his current companions. They, too, seem to have accepted him into their midst, despite his heritage. The kobold feels proud that one such as he is accepted, perhaps even respected by these big folk.


----------



## Envisioner (Oct 25, 2019)

Relgar silently observes.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> To Custodio: "I'm afraid it's more likely that effect needs to detect outsiders, but cast your spell anyhow. Detect evil too, if you have it."



"I can also cast a _protection from evil_ spell on you while you examine him in addition to detecting undead," Custodio says. He says a prayer to the Purifier and light fills his eyes for a moment as the detect undead spell comes into effect. He looks around the temple for any signs of an undead presence. He turns and scans the entire area around the dragori druid. When he is finished, he turns to Akos and shakes his head. "I cannot detect any undead auras although the spells range is limited to 60 feet."

"Well, that's good news," Huverel notes.

"But not unexpected," Sylemis adds. "A dragori ancestor spirit probably wouldn't be revealed by such a spell. But, it spell I cannot cast, so it was worth the effort." He nods to Custodio. "I would save your protection spell young soldier, for now."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> To Sylemis: "Please tell me of your symptoms. When they started and how? What are the manifestations now? Please leave nothing out. Don't underplay them, we know you're strong, nothing to prove to us. Just tell them clearly. Especially things that cannot be seen, such as any strange thoughts, impulses you need to control, dreams and other internal things. I will cast protection from evil and ask you to drink this holy water just as a way to rule out simple possesion. I'm sure others did that already, but I like to be thorough."



"Hmm, symptoms. I guess the most obvious thing is that I have trouble standing or doing my daily exercises. I lose my breath with little effort. I cannot run with the wind nor dance with the leaves. The sun usually brings me joy, but now it just hurts my eyes and the unending sound of the city hurts my ears. I rarely leave the Gardens, as Old City is a frantic place." He looks at his fellow Tender. "Huverel and the others think I should take a break from the city and travel to Lake Aarz for some solace." He pauses. "I've considered it, but I doubt it would cure me of this affliction."

He looks at Akos. "I have not had any strange thoughts or impulses, unless you think wanting to sleep all day is a strange impulse. My dreams are of my homeland and my failure as a bodyguard all those years ago. I'm not prone to nightmares, as humans would call such bad dreams, but I have revisited my patron's death over and over in my dreams." He turns and shows Akos the stub of of what was once his tail. "For my failure, my tail was cut off and the stub was cursed so that it could never be regrown. This is known as the Dock and Block among my people. Without my tail, I have no honor and other dragori do not see me as one of them."

"Not even a _regenerate_ spell will grow it back," Huverel adds.

"I had grown content with my dishonor. Bluffside is my home now," the dragori druid says. "While I miss the desert, I have no desire to return to the empire."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Big Tim watches with interest as these events unfold; knowing nothing of magicks, he is content to stand by, in hopes of learning through observation. While he watches, he muses to himself: *~Why live in ignorance forever? When one ceases to learn, one ceases to grow. I am content with being unable to cast spells; but having a rudimentary knowledge of their diverse forms, purpose, and practicality, would serve me well.~*



Big Tim once witnessed a _regenerate_ spell being used to regrow the lost leg on a child that fell off a cliff. The magick had been quite potent. For such a spell to not work on the dragori's tail, is, troubling.

"You should tell them about how you must reclaim your honor," an older human druid says to Sylemis. "The Loremaster will need to know that too."

"Yes, thank you, Brother Athan," he nods glumly. "While the Dock and Block cannot be reversed without the blessing of the Diamond Throne, I can regain honor for me and my family by killing myself."

"It is so ridiculous!" Huverel says irately.

"There are many cultures in this world that view honor in such a way," Custodio notes. "While the Purifier rarely asks for death when one of our knights fails in his duty, there are some fanatics in the church who atone by risking their lives trying to complete deadly quests."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck pats Mutt on the flank distractedly as he observes Akos during his examination of the dragori. The kobold feels glad he knows Sylemis, appreciating the sincere interest the druid takes in him and Mutt.
> 
> Then he looks at his current companions. They, too, seem to have accepted him into their midst, despite his heritage. The kobold feels proud that one such as he is accepted, perhaps even respected by these big folk.



Tuck had always wondered about Sylemis' lack of a tail and the stump. He hadn't known that it had been cut off for his failure to protect a life. To lose a tail for the sake of being dishonored seems brutal.



Envisioner said:


> Relgar silently observes.



Relgar listens to the dragori's plight. Couldn't a _wish_ spell break such a curse? It would be risky but a tail is an important appendage for balance, is it not? Perhaps for dragori, it is more like a beauty mark or a fancy outfit. No, that hardly seems likely.

_'He has suffered a great indignity'_, the Eclipse muses to Relgar in the draft-wizard's mind. _'For his people, there is no greater loss than to be denied their tail. Even one's life is less important'. _The book grows silent for moment._ 'But you are correct, a wish spell, or priestly miracle, could allow him to regain it, at least, temporarily. If he has truly been cursed by the Dragori God Emperor sitting on the Diamond Throne, I doubt a wish would permanently circumvent the Dock and Block'._


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2019)

"Would your joining in our quest and vanquishing the evil festering here regain your honor?" Akos asks the druid.

And turning to Custodio, in Ticin
"Cast the protection, please. It is more important to be thorough than it is to lose one spell."

Returning his attention to dragori, Akos offers small vial. "This may be unpleasant to one used to rigid discipline, but shouldn't hurt. Unless there is evil hidden within. Depending on the curse particulars, you may feel a burning back there, but it will not last."

As they touch, silent blast of power passes from the fey cleric into the dragori, cleansing several effects at least temporarily.

Ooc: Holy water of Titania (chaotic good) and vernal touch


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> "Would your joining in our quest and vanquishing the evil festering here regain your honor?" Akos asks the druid.



"I would be glad to help you," the dragori replies. "But it would not matter to my people unless this evil also threatens to consume the empire. Anything that would save the Dragori Emperor would have to be seen by one of the Royal Bloodline. I don't know if there is such Kindred at the Dragori Embassy, but we could find out. They won't acknowledge me, but a request from The Five might sway them."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> And turning to Custodio, in Ticin
> "Cast the protection, please. It is more important to be thorough than it is to lose one spell."



Custodio shakes his head. "I know you're speaking Ticin, but I never learned it. My instructors were more concerned about my ability to wield a blade and cast healing spells."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Returning his attention to dragori, Akos offers small vial. "This may be unpleasant to one used to rigid discipline, but shouldn't hurt. Unless there is evil hidden within. Depending on the curse particulars, you may feel a burning back there, but it will not last."
> 
> As they touch, silent blast of power passes from the fey cleric into the dragori, cleansing several effects at least temporarily.
> 
> *Ooc:* Holy water of Titania (chaotic good) and vernal touch



Sylemis takes the offered vial and smells the contents. "Pure holy water." He takes a sip and smiles. "Quite refreshing." He downs the contents without a second thought.

As Akos' vernal touch settles over the dragori druid, Sylemis sighs with contentment and then stretches his weary form. "I feel like I've had several nights of blissful sleep. The fatigue is gone, it seems, for now. Let's hope it lasts."

He stands without the need for his staff and does several monk-like maneuvers. "Yes, that has put me in good shape for now. Even if it doesn't last, I thank you. Now I'll be able to tend to the Gardens and its visitors without having to put off their questions about my health."

"I am glad you're feeling better," Huverel says. "And let's hope it lasts longer than the High Sister's last dispelling attempt."

"Yes, it might not last but this is the best I've felt in over a month." He looks at Akos with awe. "You are truly blessed by the Great Mother, Loremaster. I will help you as best I can while you are in the Gardens."

*OOC**:* Akos' Vernal Touch ability removed the exhausted condition from Sylemis. However, it will only last 24 hours. Akos will have to use it on him every day to keep him from becoming fatigued (and then exhausted) again.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 8, 2019)

*"I'm glad that helped,"* says Tuck, feeling confident that his new companion Akos is a good man and willing to help others.

*"Do you have enough to keep him going for a while?"*

After thanking the dragori, Tuck suggests they start looking for Lady Emilienne.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 8, 2019)

Akos repeats the instruction about the protection to Custodio while the old monk jumps around.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 13, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> *"I'm glad that helped,"* says Tuck, feeling confident that his new companion Akos is a good man and willing to help others.
> 
> *"Do you have enough to keep him going for a while?"*





Neurotic said:


> Akos repeats the instruction about the protection to Custodio while the old monk jumps around.



Custodio nods and casts his spell on the dragori druid after Akos' examination. "While it won't last long," Custodio says to Sylemis. "If there is some evil force nearby affecting you, the spell might help keep it at bay."

"I thank you for your aid," the dragori replies.









*OOC:*


Protection from evil: duration is 4 minutes.








			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> After thanking the dragori, Tuck suggests they start looking for Lady Emilienne.



"Yes, you do not need to worry about me, for now," the dragori adds. "I am good to make my rounds in the Gardens and inspect the trees and greet today's visitors. Tomorrow morning, I should be able to prepare a spell that will allow me to speak with the plants of the Gardens. They may know something that others have missed."

He hugs both Tuck and Akos and pats Mutt on the head one more time before heading off to perform the duties he has been unable to while sick. He turns and waves one more time before heading towards the Western Gardens.

"I will lead you to Lady Émilienne," Huverel offers.

"While I'm sure I could find it, feel free to lead the way," Custodio replies.

The young half-elven druid nods and leads your group beyond the Temple of the Ascetics, deeper into the Eastern Gardens. The way is more overgrown than the other parts of the Gardens and even Custodio soon comes to realize that he'd have gotten lost.

"We keep the Eastern Gardens wild, so that we can cultivate rare plants from the Eastern Lands and the Dark Continent. As long as you stick to the paths, you won't encounter anything dangerous."

The path Huverel chose eventually comes to an end near the outer wall of the Gardens where it opens up into a worn walkway that runs along the edge of the wall. As you look back towards the Western Gardens, you can see a tower that divides the two halves of the wall from the two distinct gardens. Towards the end of the Eastern Gardens is a corner tower where the north wall meets the eastern wall of the Gardens.

The walkway is clear to the tower and as you get closer you can see that a Bluffside Regular stands guard near a half-hidden stairway leading down into the tower. While he watches the Eastern Garden with some trepidation, the man orders you to halt once he sees you.

"This are is restricted to Regulars business only," he says abruptly. Then he notes the half-elf druid. "Oh, Huverel, I didn't know it was you. Can I help you with something? Is anything wrong? Who are these, people?"

"Calm yourself, Nathaniel," Huverel says. "These are friends. They helped Sylemis with his sickness and are here to speak to Lady Émilienne."

"She's in the tower. She's still talking to Kaleb." He looks over the group assembled and raises an eyebrow while looking at Big Tim. He notes the half-ogres weapons with what Big Tim surmises is healthy respect. "She asked not to be disturbed unless it's really important."

"It's important," Custodio says. "Tell her my name, Custodio Vecchi. And that Sir Tymbeck Valencia and Master Relgar Aspergim are here as well."

"I- I have heard of y-you, Vecchi de la Élite," the young guard stammers out with his eyes wide. "It is an honor. I will tell her at once." He salutes Custodio and nods his approval to the others before rushing down the steps. He fumbles with the tower's keys. Once he gets the door open, he disappears inside. He remembers to lock the door behind him.

You wait for over ten minutes before he returns. He ushers you into the tower. The reinforced door is large enough that Tim barely needs to duck his head. The circular room is typical for a guard tower being both sparse and functional. Two wooden weapon racks sit along the wall, although neither one is full. There is a reinforced wooden hatch in the floor leading to a cellar, probably storage. A spiral metal staircase sits at the center of the tower and it is quite sturdy and wide enough for Tim to ascend.

Two off-duty guards sit at a small oval table, playing cards. Nathaniel leads you up to the second floor of the tower where Lady Émilienne waits. There are two other guards. A grizzled old veteran dressed in the uniform of the Elite and a boy who looks like he's barely old enough to be in the Regulars.

"Custodio, Tim, Mister Aspergim," she greets them warmly. "It's good to see you again!" She shakes Custodio's hand, gives Tim a big hug, and pats Relgar on the shoulder. "We keep meeting in guard towers."

"At least this one isn't cursed," Custodio muses.

"Don't remind me," she says with a shiver. "I see you've made some new friends. But where is Terger? I assumed he'd be with you."









*OOC:*


*Reminder!* Big Tim and Relgar met Lady Émilienne in the cursed tower of the ruined Growers' Gate where Phelix had scrawled his maddening arcane writing (with the overwhelming magic aura and twisted planar map). She collapsed under strain of the tower's curse and it was Big Tim who carried her out of the tower to safety.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 14, 2019)

*"Tuck,"* the little kobold introduces himself to Lady Émilienne and the guards. *"And this is my guard dog Mutt. Be careful, he's fierce."*

Predictably, Mutt walks up to the lady, tail wagging fiercely, and almost begs to be patted by her. The canine is obviously glad to meet more people who can give him the affection he lives for!

*"Sylemis told us you are investigating a strange sighting near one of the Garden's outer towers,"* Tuck continues, *"Which could coincide with our investigation here."*

He pauses, and looks at the guards, then back at Lady Émilienne, his eyes asking whether he can continue talking with them around.


----------



## Envisioner (Nov 16, 2019)

Relgar continues to seem distant, as he usually does; it's impossible to tell whether he's paying attention or utterly lost in thought (or a little of both).


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 19, 2019)

Ákos waits patiently for the small talk and to be properly introduced. For once, his mercurial nature holds steady and he awaits his turn serenely.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2019)

Before Custodio can introduce any of them, Tuck introduces himself.



JustinCase said:


> *"Tuck,"* the little kobold introduces himself to Lady Émilienne and the guards. *"And this is my guard dog Mutt. Be careful, he's fierce."*
> 
> Predictably, Mutt walks up to the lady, tail wagging fiercely, and almost begs to be patted by her. The canine is obviously glad to meet more people who can give him the affection he lives for!



"Nice... to meet you," Lady Émilienne replies. She gingerly pats the dog once on the head but shows no other affection for the big canine. The lady is either put off by the dog's size or Tuck's warning.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Sylemis told us you are investigating a strange sighting near one of the Garden's outer towers,"* Tuck continues, *"Which could coincide with our investigation here."*
> 
> He pauses, and looks at the guards, then back at Lady Émilienne, his eyes asking whether he can continue talking with them around.



Lady Émilienne dismisses Nathaniel from the room and heads back down the stairwell to his retake his post. The young guard seems relieved. Perhaps the lady's striking beauty makes him nervous?

"It turns out that strange sighting was more of an incident," she says. "And you can speak freely in front of these two men. Sergeant Raupach has informed me that he and a fellow Tower Elite encountered these 'false' guards late last night. They confronted them and his fellow guard was killed."

"I tried to save Mathias. I swear I did. But there were five of them. We didn't stand a chance. I barely escaped with my life." The young guard hangs his head. You can tell he's been in a fight; his arm is in a sling and there is a deep gash across his face.

"Where did this happen?" Custodio asks insistently.

"It was along the Eastern Pathway. More than halfway between here and the Southeast Garden Tower," the young tower guard replies. "It was very late. Well past the midnight hour. It's like they appeared out of nowhere and then just attacked us. If the noise of the fight hadn't disturbed the Shardgrim, I'd have died too."



Envisioner said:


> Relgar continues to seem distant, as he usually does; it's impossible to tell whether he's paying attention or utterly lost in thought (or a little of both).



Relgar's ears hear the word Shardgrim, which is a bit unnerving. Why did the youngster mention that bogyman? More of what is being said filters into his mind.

"Wait! You saw the Nightshard of Nyx?" Custodio asks with his eyes wide.

Sergeant Raupach continues his tale. "It was very dark. I didn't truly see it. I saw mainly shadow. But I heard it come out of the Eastern Gardens, and it killed two of them and dragged another one into the foliage. For some reason, it didn't attack me. Maybe since the attackers had already forced me to the ground, it might have thought I was dead. I'm shamed to say that I ran back here after it disappeared."

"It's nothing to be ashamed about, Kaleb," the grizzled old guard says. He looks at Big Tim and then Custodio. "When he arrived back here, he collapsed. He was frantic and near death. We fed him a healing potion and let him sleep until dawn. He tried to tell me what happened before he fell unconscious. I lead a patrol down the entire length of the pathway. We found where the fight took place and Mathias's body, as well as one of the dead fakes." He glances at the floor. "Both bodies are in the cellar. Word has been sent to the Caspersen Family, and they will likely have their favored son raised. I sent word to the Lord Commander but I left some of the details vague. I didn't want to cause a panic about the Shardgrim."

"This is Detch Appolyon," Lady Émilienne says. "He is this tower's Arcanus. The Lord Commander sent me to find out what happened. I'm shocked to learn that the Shardgrim might be real."

"The Shardgrim," Custodio whispers. "It cannot be true. That's just a myth."









*OOC:*


Both Knowledge (nature) and Knowledge (local) will give more information about the Shardgrim, aka the Nightshard of Nyx.








Neurotic said:


> Ákos waits patiently for the small talk and to be properly introduced. For once, his mercurial nature holds steady and he awaits his turn serenely.



Custodio shakes his head and motions to both Tuck and Loremaster Ákos. "Since Tuck has already introduced himself, I will introduce you to Loremaster Ákos. He's a stalwart of the Temple District and a devoted follower of the Court of Trees, if I'm remembering correctly."









*OOC:*


Ákos knows that the *Court of Trees* is a Fey court that exists deep in the Coldwind Forest within the boundaries of the elven kingdom known as Ravensilath. It is made up of mortal half-fey creatures, as well as centaurs, druids, forest gnomes, wood elves, and even a few good-aligned araneas. The ruler of the Court of Trees is a gray elf named Lazziar Zylydark. However, the Court doesn't rule Ravensilath. The mysterious Olven King of Sul Hinue (in the Truffatore Mountains) rules the kingdom.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 22, 2019)

Big Tim is glad to see Lady Emillienne again, and greets her as warmly as she greeted him.

As Tim listens to Kaleb's story, a frown forms on his face. He is not upset with Kaleb's defeat in battle, but rather, with the idea of this "Shadblow" thing. The idea of a supernatural predator does not sit well with the big warrior. He is silent as he mulls the concept over in his mind.

*Big Tim finally says,* "If it truly is a thing of the Shadow, we'll need magic to kill it, probably of the priestly kind. But if it is some Troll lurking about causing trouble, that's dealt with easily enough, by force of blade alone. In any case, I will put my life and limb in harm's way, to see such an evil vanquished."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 23, 2019)

Akos bows to the lady. But the news about legendary monster seems to lower his usual flair and great introductions...but only slightly.

He looks up as he straightens up
"I am indeed Akos, the representative of the Summer Court here in Bluffside. I'm teaching city-dwellers the beauty of life. But I am also a historian, one of the followers of The Great Teachers. And I can prove it immediately. Just give me a moment here"
Arcane: 1d20+13 = [17] + 13 = [30]; Nature: 1d20+11 = [20] +11 = [31]
He turns to the young soldier and gives him his blessing and advice
"You, young man, are lucky to have survived such an ordeal. Do not beat yourself over deaths and events you couldn't prevent or affect. Instead, live each day as it is your last for one day it will be. Go to your comrade family, help them with their grief. Live for him too, keep his memory and honor his sacrifice."

Turning back to the assembled group he offers some extra info on the monster.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2019)

Tuck looks blank, blinking twice. Apparently the kobold has never heard about the monster before, or never took it seriously.









*OOC:*


Tuck knowledge local check: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 27, 2019)

*OOC:*


I've replaced the name Shadblow with Shardgrim.








Tellerian Hawke said:


> Big Tim is glad to see Lady Emillienne again, and greets her as warmly as she greeted him.
> 
> As Tim listens to Kaleb's story, a frown forms on his face. He is not upset with Kaleb's defeat in battle, but rather, with the idea of this "Shardgrim" thing. The idea of a supernatural predator does not sit well with the big warrior. He is silent as he mulls the concept over in his mind.
> 
> *Big Tim finally says,* "If it truly is a thing of the Shadow, we'll need magic to kill it, probably of the priestly kind. But if it is some Troll lurking about causing trouble, that's dealt with easily enough, by force of blade alone. In any case, I will put my life and limb in harm's way, to see such an evil vanquished."



"While I doubt Kaleb saw one of the Night Goddess's legendary beasts, the creature is likely an invader from outside the city. Maybe it came in through Old City's sewer system," Lady Émilienne considers. "There have been rumors about a monster loose in the district's sewers, but no real evidence existed before now."

"And if it is the Shardgrim?" Custodio asks. "Then what do we do?"

"Pray that Bluffside hasn't been cursed by Nyx," she replies. She looks at Big Tim. "The Bluffside Elite is glad to have you on our side, Tymbeck. Hopefully this 'legend' is just another beast that has been misidentified and can be put down with swords. But if magic is required, hopefully we have enough spellpower among us to handle it. The Elite are already spread thin."



Neurotic said:


> Akos bows to the lady. But the news about legendary monster seems to lower his usual flair and great introductions...but only slightly.
> 
> He looks up as he straightens up
> "I am indeed Akos, the representative of the Summer Court here in Bluffside. I'm teaching city-dwellers the beauty of life. But I am also a historian, one of the followers of The Great Teachers. And I can prove it immediately. Just give me a moment here"
> OOC: Arcane: 1d20+13 = [17] + 13 = [30]; Nature: 1d20+11 = [20] +11 = [31]



"I welcome your wisdom, Teacher," Lady Émilienne says.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He turns to the young soldier and gives him his blessing and advice
> "You, young man, are lucky to have survived such an ordeal. Do not beat yourself over deaths and events you couldn't prevent or affect. Instead, live each day as it is your last for one day it will be. Go to your comrade family, help them with their grief. Live for him too, keep his memory and honor his sacrifice."



"I'm sure Mathias's family will pay to have him _raised_, if his spirit is willing. My worry is that he's at peace in the Beyond but that his family will force his soul back by paying for more powerful magicks to be used. His father, Mikkel, likely won't give up Mathias's legacy without a fight. It could get ugly if the city's elite clergy refuse him," Kaleb replies. You sense that by legacy, Kaleb means a continuation of the Caspersen bloodline.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Turning back to the assembled group he offers some extra info on the monster.





Spoiler











*OOC:*


Okay, so you rolls are really good. Really, really good. That natural 20 on Knowledge (nature) means you rolled a 41. But first, the Knowledge (arcana) check. Akos knows that the Shardgrim is one of the seventeen Nightshards of Nyx. (Nyx is the Aegean Goddess of Night.) Nyx is a child of Chaos and is the mother of Moros (Doom, Destiny), the Oneiroi (Dreams), the Moirai (Fates), and Thanatos (Death), as well as many other Aegean 'personification' deities; her mate is the Darkness deity known as Erebus. Nyx and her children that I've listed all have a strong connection to magic in one form or another. Nyx has many oracles but most of them exist in the lands east of the Bluffside Region. She is rarely worshiped in Bluffside.

However, the legends of her Nightshards are infamous throughout much of Kanpur's western lands. Each Nightshard of Nyx is believed to be descended directly from her through one of her many children. They are powerful creatures that bend the world around them. A Nightshard descended from Thanatos, for example, would spread death in its wake; nature would wither and there would be a constant pall of death for miles around its lair. On the other hand, a Nightshard descended from Philotes (goddess personifying affection, friendship, and sex) would be a _boon_ for any community, up to a certain point.

Note, however, that each of the Nightshard beasts is touched by the power of Nyx herself. They are considered favored creatures by her and killing one would be seen as an assault on her and her followers. (Cults of Sleep and Death dedicated to her are common the Aegean lands but rare in the Western Lands.)

The Nightshard known as the Shardgrim is one of the lesser known beasts that she favors and it is a bit of a mystery. No one knows which of Nyx children it is descended from but the most likely culprits are Geras (Old Age), Eris (Strife), or one of the Hesperides. (If the creature that Kaleb encountered was the Shardgrim, he is very lucky to be alive.) If the creature's legacy is Geras, it is very old and likely very powerful. If it's legacy is Eris, it could explain why Bluffside is undergoing tons of strife. And if the creature's legacy is one of the Daughters of the Evening, it is likely more benign (but still steeped in shadow) and could be connected to the Fey in some way.

Akos doubts that such a creature could live in the Gardens and not attract a multitude of adventurers seeking to slay it or worshipers of Nyx or her children determined to protect and nurture it. As far as he knows, there aren't any Nyx zealots in the Temple District. More than likely Kaleb latched on to the legend in his mind when confronted by the monster.

If the Shardgrim did once live in the region (or does still), it is very unlikely it lives in an urban city. Akos knows of several rumored legendary beasts of nature that live in the deepest parts of the Coldwind Forest -- the Boar of Black Tusks, the Great Grey Elk, and the Red Shadow in the Sun. The Shardgrim could be one of these creatures or something from a previous age.

From Kaleb's description, he more likely encountered a large plant monster or degenerate troll/ogre covered in moss. And since the creature attacked in the dead of night, its shadow form might have been a trick of the night. Or Nyx. 











JustinCase said:


> Tuck looks blank, blinking twice. Apparently the kobold has never heard about the monster before, or never took it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuck watches as the Loremaster muses internally over the creature's identity.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 27, 2019)

Akos enters his ex-cathedra mode and teaches.
"So, the creature _might _but probably isn't one of the Children of the Night. There are signs that fit, but are easily replicated and it is hard to pinpoint any particular event to such an entity. If it is one, attacking or worse, killing it, might provoke The Lady of the Night. So that leaves discovery and negotiation. I would definitely advise against any rush actions in this case. Worse, Shardgrim isn't one of the known children. We don't even know who its progenitor is. There are several options, with third being preferable even if that means it could be connected to The Winter Court or at least influenced by it.
Geras (Old Age), Eris (Strife), or one of the Hesperides. 

If the creature that Kaleb encountered was the Shardgrim, he is very lucky to be alive. If the creature's legacy is Geras, it is very old and likely very powerful. It would explain the feeling of age of Sylemis.

If it's legacy is Eris, it could explain why Bluffside is undergoing tons of strife.

And if the creature's legacy is one of the Daughters of the Evening, it is likely more benign, but still steeped in shadow.

If we assume we're not important enough to house such an entity, we could entertain the notion that my humble teachings attracted attention of the Winter Court and that some dark fey hides among us. It could easily be mistaken for shadow creatures. That would explain the problems centered on the Garden too.

In the hypotetical situtation that I'm not important enough to be targeted or at least observed by some such, there are always base explanations of various underground monster wondering in from surrounding area. We can explore that option in the morning once I prepare the spells to better suit this detective work.

If you, lady, know someone who can cast legend lore, we know of the battle area that would definitely fit for such a divination and that would rule out the involvement of at least one part of the aforementionted creatures.

Since the simplest explanations are usually true, lets hope it is just a common monster. I will prepare Augury in the morning."

He finishes with slight bow toward the lady and awaits questions - there are always some even if he takes pains to explain everything. He could do with some accolades, but that would be too much to expect since his knowledge is what brought him here. It is expected. It is his job (he shudders internally).


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2019)

Tuck stares at Akos.

*"So... you don't know what it is, either?"* the kobold says a bit more harshly than intended.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 2, 2019)

"Yes, Tuck, without seeing it or at least having reliable witness...there are any number of things that could fit the description, including mere mortals with shadow connections such as some warlocks, ninjas, shadow dancers, shadar-kai and countless others. There are limits to conclusions one can draw from limited data."

Akos doesn't seem offended by the kobolds comment.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 2, 2019)

The small reptilian nods, relieved that Akos does not rebuke him.

*"Yes, yes, we must find answers to those questions. Do you think it's related to our objective here? Seems unlikely to be a coincidence."*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 8, 2019)

*Big Tim nods, adding,* "Tuck is right. I know very little of foul beasts and dark magicks, but we need to figure out what we're dealing with here. And we need to do it quickly. And it is MOST CERTAINLY related to our objective; I doubt very seriously that it's a coincidence."

Big Tim smiles at Tuck, nodding again in agreement.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 14, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> Akos enters his ex-cathedra mode and teaches.
> "So, the creature _might _but probably isn't one of the Children of the Night. There are signs that fit, but are easily replicated and it is hard to pinpoint any particular event to such an entity. If it is one, attacking or worse, killing it, might provoke The Lady of the Night. So that leaves discovery and negotiation. I would definitely advise against any rush actions in this case. Worse, Shardgrim isn't one of the known children. We don't even know who its progenitor is. There are several options, with third being preferable even if that means it could be connected to The Winter Court or at least influenced by it... Geras (Old Age), Eris (Strife), or one of the Hesperides.
> 
> If the creature that Kaleb encountered was the Shardgrim, he is very lucky to be alive. If the creature's legacy is Geras, it is very old and likely very powerful. It would explain the feeling of age of Sylemis.
> ...



"Let us hope it is no worse than a troll," Custodio interjects. Lady Émilienne motions for the Elite to wait and let Akos finish.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> If we assume we're not important enough to house such an entity, we could entertain the notion that my humble teachings attracted attention of the Winter Court and that some dark fey hides among us. It could easily be mistaken for shadow creatures. That would explain the problems centered on the Garden too.
> 
> In the hypothetical situation that I'm not important enough to be targeted or at least observed by some such, there are always base explanations of various underground monster wondering in from surrounding area. We can explore that option in the morning once I prepare the spells to better suit this detective work.
> 
> ...





JustinCase said:


> Tuck stares at Akos.
> 
> *"So... you don't know what it is, either?"* the kobold says a bit more harshly than intended.



Lady Émilienne hides a smirk behind her hand.



Neurotic said:


> "Yes, Tuck, without seeing it or at least having reliable witness...there are any number of things that could fit the description, including mere mortals with shadow connections such as some warlocks, ninjas, shadow dancers, shadar-kai and countless others. There are limits to conclusions one can draw from limited data."
> 
> Akos doesn't seem offended by the kobolds comment.



"All I can tell you for certain is that is a was big and seemed to be cloaked in shadow," Kaleb notes. "It was tall. Too tall to be human-sized." He motions to Big Tim. "Whatever I saw was as taller than him."

"It sounds like we're dealing with something mortal that has moved into the Gardens. I doubt it is one of Nyx's descendants," Lady Émilienne says. "As for someone who can cast _legend lore_, I can think of one obvious person, Jamtulon Staciaenial. He's a retired adventurer who runs The Bard's Tale in the Coach & Six Market down in the Undercity."

"I'd advise not going down there," Custodio says. "It is a dangerous place even if you're a dockworker, sewer cleaner, or steam gnome."

"Yes, it can be a tense place, but the people who live down there aren't all villains," the old guard named Detch snaps at Custodio. "Do not presume, young man."

"I speak based on my experiences, sir."

"Yes, yes," Lady Émilienne says with an emphatic eye-roll. "It isn't for the faint of heart, but The Bard's Tale is one of the best places to find bards and if Jamtulon can't cast it himself, I'm sure he knows someone who can. But... there is another option."

"Who?" Custodio asks.

"Finus Lomusin."

"Oh."

"There's nothing wrong with Finus."

"No, but I doubt the Sectarian Guard will just let us wander into the Wizard District and onto the grounds of the Academy."

"I can go to see him and you can go to see Jamtulon at the Tale."

"Is there anyone else?" the Elite guard asks.

"Not that I know of," she replies. She looks at Detch and he shakes his head.

"No, I've never learned that spell. It's not martial enough for me."

She nods.



JustinCase said:


> The small reptilian nods, relieved that Akos does not rebuke him.
> 
> *"Yes, yes, we must find answers to those questions. Do you think it's related to our objective here? Seems unlikely to be a coincidence."*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Big Tim nods, adding,* "Tuck is right. I know very little of foul beasts and dark magicks, but we need to figure out what we're dealing with here. And we need to do it quickly. And it is MOST CERTAINLY related to our objective; I doubt very seriously that it's a coincidence."
> 
> Big Tim smiles at Tuck, nodding again in agreement.



"I agree," Lady Émilienne says. "I doubt this is unrelated to the Renegade. If it is something mundane, he might have released it into the Gardens as a distraction. If it is not, the beast might have been attracted to the Gardens by that damn portal."

"I wouldn't doubt it if 'Waldo' did release it," Custodio adds. "He's crazy enough to do it." He looks at Akos and the others. "I'll go with you to see this Jamtulon fellow. We should leave getting in to see Finus to Lady Émilienne."

"Aye," Detch agrees. "And you young Kaleb are now on leave. Go home and get some rest. I will have the Lord Commander send someone to take your post while you gain your strength back."

"Yes sir," the young guard says. He tries to stand but cannot push himself upright. "I might need some help."

Detch looks at the group, "Can you take him? His home is in Old City. On the other side of the Palace complex near the Museum of Sem La Vah. I can get someone else if you're in a hurry."

"I- I can wait."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 17, 2019)

*Big Tim offers,* "I know nothing of Wizard matters, and have no desire to walk into a seedy tavern and talk to bards, either. I will take him. It makes sense; I have the strength to easily support him, and if he gets too tired, I can even carry him without breaking a sweat. Mine is the task of service. And this task is best suited to me."

Tim then stands straight, at attention, as if waiting for Lady Émilienne to command him.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 18, 2019)

"Bards are the glue of the society. They keep remote villages informed, return their events and stories to the centers of the civilization and they are able to talk with crowds and keep their virtue and walk with kings - yet don't lose the common touch. I will gladly go to meet a bard so successful that he is able to keep his tavern here a haven for the dangerous element of the society and prosper."
Akos seems quite eager to go slumming. For him, apparently, new crowds are a good thing.









*OOC:*



Detch: No, I've never learned that spell. It's not marital enough for me."
He is dedicated husband and everything he learns must be in support of the marriage


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 18, 2019)

As an afterthought, Big Tim suggests that, if a rickshaw was available, Kaleb could be helped into it, and Tim would pull it himself, which would allow them to make good time; it would also make Kaleb more comfortable during the trip.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 30, 2019)

Tuck appears restless.

*"Then what are we waiting for? Let's go see this Finus Lomusin!"*









*OOC:*


As an urban ranger, has Tuck ever met or heard of this guy?


----------



## Envisioner (Jan 12, 2020)

"Clear!"  _pweeeeeeeeeee_ FUMPH!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 12, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Big Tim offers,* "I know nothing of Wizard matters, and have no desire to walk into a seedy tavern and talk to bards, either. I will take him. It makes sense; I have the strength to easily support him, and if he gets too tired, I can even carry him without breaking a sweat. Mine is the task of service. And this task is best suited to me."
> 
> Tim then stands straight, at attention, as if waiting for Lady Émilienne to command him.



"I thank you, sir," Kaleb says meekly. "I will try to not be a burden to you along the way."

Lady Émilienne nods her thanks to Big Tim.



Neurotic said:


> "Bards are the glue of the society. They keep remote villages informed, return their events and stories to the centers of the civilization and they are able to talk with crowds and keep their virtue and walk with kings - yet don't lose the common touch. I will gladly go to meet a bard so successful that he is able to keep his tavern here a haven for the dangerous element of the society and prosper."
> Akos seems quite eager to go slumming. For him, apparently, new crowds are a good thing.



"Jamtulon is definitely gluey," Lady Émilienne notes with a grin. She notes the look on Akos face. "Oh no, don't get me wrong. He's a good man but sometimes he can't help himself. So, don't tempt his ignoble moods."

Custodio shakes his head in disgust.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Detch: No, I've never learned that spell. It's not marital enough for me."
> He is dedicated husband and everything he learns must be in support of the marriage



*OOC:* 



Tellerian Hawke said:


> As an afterthought, Big Tim suggests that, if a rickshaw was available, Kaleb could be helped into it, and Tim would pull it himself, which would allow them to make good time; it would also make Kaleb more comfortable during the trip.



"There aren't any rickshaw services in Old City. I'm sure I could order up a litter from one of the lesser noble families. But I doubt we'd find anyone who who matches your size who could handle the other end," Lady Émilienne says.

"I'd rather not arrive home in a litter," Kaleb insists. "My father would be, well, amused or maybe even annoyed at such a show."

"They could roll you home in a cart or 'barrow. I'm sure one of the merchants in the Sublime Bazaar could be persuaded to lend one to the guard," Detch suggests. The old guard dig out his pouch and pulls out a dozen silver pieces. "Here lad, this might grease one of them."

(Lady Émilienne leaves to get an audience with the headmaster of the Academy of Arcane Arts.)

The young guard takes the coins, reluctantly, and lets Tim carry him to the bazaar. Custodio goes with Tim, mainly out of habit. It takes 20 minutes to find a merchant willing to lend a cart, but only as long as the trio agrees to buy an old donkey for 5 silver that's seen better days. The merchant, an oily man named Johan Bischoptree, seems determined to put the animal out of his sight.

"You can have the old beast pull the cart," the merchant says to Tim. "Save your sword arm for takes that matter, eh?"

"Why don't you donate him to one of the local orphanages?" Custodio asks insistently.

"I'm not running a bloody charity," the trader spits on the ground. "If you want the use of my cart, you're going to take the animal. Give 'em away if you don't have use for the ol' beastie. I don't care. I'm just tired of feeding it, and I just can't kill it and leave its corpse in the street, now can I?"

----



JustinCase said:


> Tuck appears restless.
> 
> *"Then what are we waiting for? Let's go see this Finus Lomusin!"*



While Big Tim helps Kaleb get to his home on the other side of Old City, Tuck and Akos hurry ahead with Relgar in tow to meet with the bard, Jamtulon Staciaenial. Tuck knows the way out of the district. They have to enter New City and take one of the gnomish steam elevators down from Falcon Square. With all the troubles that have occurred in New City, it takes a bit of time to get access to the district and then an _escort_ to the Way Down as many of the locals call it.

While the streets of New City were sparse, the stone corridors and carved out caves of Undercity are packed with races of all kinds. There is a place for anyone in the Undercity and the smell can be overwhelming to newcomers. It takes more than an hour to make your way out of the Cavern Harbor (where the steam elevator spat you out in the throng) to the short but wide tunnel that leads to the Coach & Six. Then it's a push to get through the market to the eastern end where The Bard's Tale sits.

Once there, both Tuck and Akos are happy to sit down at one of the tables sitting just outside the small cave that is the shadowy interior of The Tale. A young lad who hums quietly to himself, as he clears away the plates from a nearby table, points at Tuck and makes a gesture as if to silently say, 'the usual?'"



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> As an urban ranger, has Tuck ever met or heard of this guy?











*OOC:*


Oh, Tuck has definitely heard of Jamtulon, or Jam to his friends. He's infamous, even for a bard. Before he opened The Bard's Tale, he was an adventurer by trade. His _open-air_ café sits at the far eastern end of the Coach & Six Market. The interior of The Tale is a small cave with half a dozen tables and chairs sitting outside it. While the food is good fare, for the Undercity, most come to Jam's bar for the coffee and the entertainment.

While The Tale isn't a go-to place for the kobolds living in the Undercity, Tuck has found himself sitting there on occasion, talking to locals and listening to the young beatniks. Jamtulon doesn't like to talk about how his adventuring career came to an end, but it is whispered he encountered something horrible in the Underearth with a group of old friends.

FYI, I'm assuming you meant to say you were going to go see the bard, not the headmaster. The headmaster is Finus.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 13, 2020)

Tuck nods at the lad, and motioning for himself and Akos he adds, *"Two, please. D'you know if Jam is around?"*









*OOC:*


My bad, indeed I meant the bard. Thanks for picking up on that.

The kobold just ordered two coffees. Never imagined such a thing would happen in a D&D game, but there you go.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 13, 2020)

Once they are out of earshot of the greasy merchant, Tim whispers the following to Custodio:

*Tim whispers,* "After the beast serves its purpose, we shall indeed do as you suggested. I think the children would love having it for a pet. I can also leave behind a small amount, perhaps 2 platinum pieces, to help pay for the animal's care and shelter for the first few months. What say you to this idea?"


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2020)

Akos sits tentatively on the dirty bench. Frowning, he looks around, noting patrons and their clothing, noting shabby interior...
"How can a bard live like this? Where is the flair? Where are the lives of the mighty? What importance could these wretches hold that is worth his time?"
While he can talk about and to common crowds, while he can probably talk or intimidate his way out of trouble, Akos is still too much fey, appreciating finer points of life and everything it can offer. This...tavern...barely can support necessities.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 16, 2020)

*Meanwhile...*
Breva feels like he'd been waiting forever for Sir Silvon Silas. Of course, it is the right of the Commander of the Castle of Purification to keep people waiting. He is the epitome of the tenets of the Purifier. Still, Breva is on the edge of being annoyed. Perhaps it is a test. Or perhaps Sir Silvon is as busy as Breva has heard since the young paladin of the Purifier has arrived in Bluffside. Sir Silvon is considered to to be a saint by many in the faith and he has the respect of his peers and his foes. Breva has heard that Sir Silvon considers it his mission to help the poor and downtrodden of Bluffside. The man is all about charity and spreading hope among those with none.

Breva stands in the Great Hall of the Castle and admires the workmanship, which isn't gaudy. The walls and towers outside the temple are painted a brilliant white and the interior is just as clean. In a huge city like Bluffside, it is quite an accomplishment of order. The skies above the city would be choked by the vapors of the gnomish steam elevators and the pollution of the constant mining if it wasn't for the fact that Bluffside sits on a great cliff and that is it constantly lashed by winds and rain from the sea. Still, how the Order keeps the outer walls white has to be more than hard work. A cleaning orison, perhaps.

Breva stands and stares as the statue of the Purifier that sits in the center of the Great Hall. It is, too, tastefully done. It portrays the Cleaning Light somberly but without malice or woe. The statue is carved out of simple stone and Breva is certain it is dwarven work. Behind him, the doors to the hall finally open and a cadre of armored paladins enters ahead of Sir Silvon. There are a dozen paladins of various ages who walk two by two. As the approach Breva, they split and encircle the statue without nary a glance towards the young paladin. Sir Silvon walks right up to Breva speaks without ceremony.

"I am sorry you have been waiting for me for so long, young squire. I have been arguing with The Five for days about the conditions in New City. The time for martial law in that district has long passed and I am tired of their excuses. The Order of the Purifier will not stand for such flouting of the city's law, and I have told them what will happen if the decree is not lifted immediately. The conditions in that district is causing considerable suffering both there and in the Undercity. It could be chaos."

He sighs.

"Ah, but you are not here to discuss politics. I believe you have something for me?" Sir Silvon waits for you to speak.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2020)

Breva self-consciously straightens his cloak and comes to attention before Sir Silvon. He reaches into a pouch and produces his letter of introduction. "Sir, the head of my order prepared this letter of introduction for you. Breva Sciarra late of the siege at Redfrost at your service. If there is anything I can do to help with the situation in the New City you have but to ask."   

He stands ridged as Sir Silvon reads the letter though his eyes wander to examine the other paladins in the room hoping that he compares well.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 23, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods at the lad, and motioning for himself and Akos he adds, *"Two, please. D'you know if Jam is around?"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"He's inside checking on today's batch of stew," the boy says as he balances cups and plates n his arms. "It's really good today." He deftly gives your table a wipe-down with a damp cloth before heading into the cave's opening. "Jam, a patron is looking for you."

"Ooh, what's the lady's name?"

"No, not like that. It's the kobold. Puck, I believe?"

"Ah, why didn't you say so!" Jamtulon so appears at the cave mouth. He's wearing his usual attire. Pomp and casual at the same time. A wild tunic and festive pantaloons but also a tan smock with a few stains. He wears a felt hat adorned with both semi-precious stones and an array of feathers that have seen better days.

"Mister Tuck, so good to see you. Come back for more kahve, have you?" He lets out a quick whistle. "Thaddée will bring it out in a second. Hurry up in there lad and bring me that new blend too."

"Yes'sir."

Thaddée appears with three cups of hot brew. Tuck can tell it is likely a blend of Jam's pale coffee and the powerful kahve he calls Buzz. He also carries a small pot that smells quite aromatic along with a couple of extra cups for tasting. Jam quickly sips his own coffee after adding a bit of sheep's milk, which he pours out of a flask. He pours both Tuck and Akos a small amount of the new blend and lets them try it at their leisure.

"Bring a bit of stew, too, Thaddée. I'm famished." He smiles at the kobold. "It's been a busy morning."



Neurotic said:


> Akos sits tentatively on the dirty bench. Frowning, he looks around, noting patrons and their clothing, noting shabby interior...
> "How can a bard live like this? Where is the flair? Where are the lives of the mighty? What importance could these wretches hold that is worth his time?"
> While he can talk about and to common crowds, while he can probably talk or intimidate his way out of trouble, Akos is still too much fey, appreciating finer points of life and everything it can offer. This...tavern...barely can support necessities.



"Where else should I be but in the arms of those who need me most? Let The Five and the other puffed up nobles get their entertainments from the Theater on the Bluff or the the dens of the Black Boudoir. The best of them know that the best stories and songs originate here at The Tale!"

He stands with a flourish and begins singing a rousing tune called 'What’s In A Bottle Of Elfish Wine'. The bard weaves his way through those walking the corridors of the Coach & Six and dances with several maids as he sings. He dances a jig alongside several steam gnomes with his hands on his hips.

The coffee flows and soon the tables of The Tales are overflowing with patrons. Jam greets everyone personally and dishes out several plates of stew for some young waifs who came to listen but had no coin to pay. He even puts out a big bowl for the local stray cats filled with a mixture of sheep's milk and fish stew. He is soon sitting with you again and whistling in between spoonfuls of fishy broth. He pets a stray feline next to him that looks like it might have some 'dire' blood in it. The big cat purrs and rubs its whiskers against the man's knee.

"There is no where else I'd rather be," Jam gives Akos a wink just as Thaddée brings out a huge bone for Mutt to gnaw on.

---



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Once they are out of earshot of the greasy merchant, Tim whispers the following to Custodio:
> 
> *Tim whispers,* "After the beast serves its purpose, we shall indeed do as you suggested. I think the children would love having it for a pet. I can also leave behind a small amount, perhaps 2 platinum pieces, to help pay for the animal's care and shelter for the first few months. What say you to this idea?"



"It's a good idea," Custodio agrees. "And there is an orphanage in New City that could really use the animal. It was hit hard during the disaster caused by the mad sorcerer."

The old donkey has more life in him that the greasy merchant believed; either that or the beast is just happy to be away from the man. It pulls the cart without difficulty, and the adventuring duo soon pull into the small estate of Kaleb's family. The Raupachs obviously have means although the small noble house would be considered upper-middle-class, at most, in Tim's homeland of Vrocia.

An old man who is obviously Kaleb's father, just by his bearing and the concern on his face, stands near the front door of the house. Another man, dressed in the uniform of a Bluffside Regular, stands next to him. When he sees the cart arrive, he nods to Kaleb's father and goes to help the adventurers help the young man out of the cart.

"Still haven't learned how to duck, have you, little brother, eh?" The man says mockingly.

"Don't start with me, Oskar. I've had a really bad couple of days."

"So I see," the older Raupach brother notes solemnly. "I can send a runner for Adeline, if you think you need it?"

"Don't bother our cousin, I'll be fine," Kaleb insists. "I just need some rest." He glances towards his father causally. "How is he?"

"Ornery," Oskar replies with a whisper. "But he's better than last week. Adeline stopped by several days ago and her salves helped." As the group nears the doors, Oskar raises his voice. "Well, you're going to have to heal fast. We cannot have you lying around here taking up space for weeks on end."

"Aye," their father replies. "I hear you tripped over a myth?"

"Father."

"Who are these men? They don't appear to be soldiers."

"A group of adventurers working for the Lord Commander," Kaleb replies. "Hunting a sorcerer."

"Ah, I see. I'd heard about that mission." He looks at the trio with a raised eyebrow. "Not what I was expecting, but I'm sure the Lord Commander knows his own business. Welcome to House Raupach. I am Lord Hugo Raupach. You may address me as Lord Raupach or Lord Master of the Sword."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 23, 2020)

Lord Raupach said:
			
		

> "...Welcome to House Raupach. I am Lord Hugo Raupach. You may address me as Lord Raupach or Lord Master of the Sword."




*Tim bows politely, and says,* "I am Lieutenant Sir Tymbeck Valencia, Knight of the Scarlet Cross. I am honored to meet you, and I am most humbly at your service, Lord Raupach. And this is my friend and colleague, Padre Custodio Vecchi d'Elite, Curate of the Church of the Purifier."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 23, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> "Where else should I be but in the arms of those who need me most? Let The Five and the other puffed up nobles get their entertainments from the Theater on the Bluff or the the dens of the Black Boudoir. The best of them know that the best stories and songs originate here at The Tale!"
> ---
> "There is no where else I'd rather be," Jam gives Akos a wink just as Thaddée brings out a huge bone for Mutt to gnaw on.




"No offense was meant, good bard, there are stories of the lowest of the low and highest of the high of equal joy, tragedy, persistence, goodness, and wickedness...collecting them is a worthy task. But with your talents, you obviously don't have to live like this. So, it is your choice and you're free to do as you think is right as every man should."

Akos looks toward Tuck
"We came here counting on your knowledge. But maybe Tuck should be the one to tell you since I'm new one here."
@JustinCase - Tuck was withdrawn with the nobles, maybe here it is his time?


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 24, 2020)

Tuck nods his thanks to Akos, and starts to explain softly, trying to remain unheard by other people around them.

*"You know I don't usually ask for anything, Jam,"* the small kobold begins, awkwardly pouring down his kavhe without the liquid spilling from his mostly lipless mouth. Gulping, his eyes water a bit, and he mutters, *"Hot..."*

Regaining his posture, Tuck puts the cup down for a moment and continues, *"Myself and several others, including Akos here, are investigating strange happenings in the Gardens, that may be related to the renegade mage I will not name. Some Elites have been attacked by a mysterious creature, and we need your help to discover what, exactly, the thing was."*

Looking around once quickly, he then turns back to the bard.

*"Do you know any magic that can aid us? I would be very grateful!"*

As if on cue, Mutt barks once, wagging his tail and moving up to Jam as if expecting to be patted.









*OOC:*


Thanks; Tuck is indeed more comfortable among the common people than among nobles, but he is still somewhat intimidated by larger folk - mostly everyone, from his point of view.


----------



## Envisioner (Jan 28, 2020)

Relgar files away a mental note to investigate this "Black Boudoir" at some point.  Though his first instinct is to regard such establishments as disreputable, he himself is often viewed little better, and the possibility of satisfying his physical needs in an "all business" fashion, without having to dance his way through the baffling maze of socialization between genders, seems like a vaguely logical approach.

OOC:  Maybe in my next post I will actually do something...if there's anything to actually do.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 30, 2020)

Scotley said:


> Breva self-consciously straightens his cloak and comes to attention before Sir Silvon. He reaches into a pouch and produces his letter of introduction. "Sir, the head of my order prepared this letter of introduction for you. Breva Sciarra late of the siege at Redfrost at your service. If there is anything I can do to help with the situation in the New City you have but to ask."
> 
> He stands ridged as Sir Silvon reads the letter though his eyes wander to examine the other paladins in the room hoping that he compares well.



Sir Silvon reads the letter with considerable interest. He finishes it and gives Breva a look that could be disbelief or respect. It is hard to tell. He reads the letter again and then walks over to the brazier in front of the Purifier's statue and drops it in it. The letter vanishes in flames. The paladin turns back towards Breva and looks at him with what must be respect.

"I've known your superior for years. It is not like him to speak so glowingly about one of his soldiers. If that letter hadn't been penned on his personal stationary in his own hand, I'd call it fake and have you hauled away to the Dungeon in New City." The knight steps towards Breva and stares him squarely in the eyes. "There is sometime to what he wrote. I can see it in you. We will see if you can live up to his praises and his visions." Sir Silvon notes the quizzical look on Breva's face but his stern expression quickly tells the young paladin that Breva is not going to lean what his commander wrote about him.

"New City. The district is in turmoil. If you really what to become involved, I would be inclined to send you in to help deal with the Menace that caused that turmoil. There is a man on the loose; he is a renegade sorcerer. His name is Phelix Del Cannitha and he has been quite evasive. The Lord Commander of the Bluffside Elite has a group hunting for him, although from what I've heard, they're struggling to find the man. One of our knights in the guard has been keeping me informed on their movements and other of our order works alongside them. However, he hasn't reported back to me in a while. I'm beginning to think he's on some sort of vendetta."

The paladin walks towards the back of the castle with Breva beside him. He speaks openly in front of the other paladins standing guard around the statue. "His name is Custodio Vecchi. He a member of the order known as Avengers of the Vanquisher, so he's always been a bit of an outsider in the church. Still, he's made a name for himself as a member of the Bluffside Elite. He has witnessed firsthand the evils that this Del Cannitha madman has committed." He stops at the back of the castle. A set of stairs rise up along the wall to the second floor.

"I'm inclined to have you go and find him. Last I heard he was in Old City near the Gardens. You need to make sure he hasn't strayed from the faith and have him report to me as soon as possible. He must learn that he is a cleric of the Purifier first and a member of the Elite second. If he and his allies are close to finding the renegade, then help them bring the man to justice. If they are still stymied, tell him to come see me at once. Tell him that's an order not a request."

He pauses again. "Now go, and my the Light of the Purifier guide you to what Fatum has decreed for you."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2020)

Breva is not given to false modesty, but Sir Silverton's words about the contents of the letter leave him with a flush on his cheeks. He had reason to think his superior would find his past deeds acceptable, but this praise was unexpected. He stands straight and holds his tongue Sir Silverton speaks. It is only with great effort of will that he keeps from glancing at the other Paladins to gauge their reaction. Surely such vanity would not be worthy of the true faithful of the Purifier.

He walks with Sir Silverton and listens carefully trying to hear not only what is said, but any undercurrents as well. Clearly, there are things about this Custodio Vecchi he is implying, but not saying. Finally, he senses that his audience is at an end and a response is expected.

"Sir, I shall carry out these orders." He says formally. "I will go now and seek Custodio Vecchi. The Purifier grant that he and the Elite are close to success in finding this renegade sorcerer. Is there aught else you can tell me about Phelix Del Cannitha that would guide me?"


----------



## Envisioner (Feb 1, 2020)

Scotley said:


> Is there aught else you can tell me about Phelix Del Cannitha that would guide me?"




OOC:  Well, he really likes it when you mention his name....


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 17, 2020)

*OLD CITY:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim bows politely, and says,* "I am Lieutenant Sir Tymbeck Valencia, Knight of the Scarlet Cross. I am honored to meet you, and I am most humbly at your service, Lord Raupach. And this is my friend and colleague, Padre Custodio Vecchi d'Elite, Curate of the Church of the Purifier."



Custodio bows to Kaleb's father and adds, "It is an honor to meet you, Lord Master of the Sword."

"Hmm," he looks Tim up and down. "I'm not aware of that order of knights, which means you are a foreigner." He makes note of Tim's weapon. "And a well-armed one, at that."

"Father!" Kaleb objects.

"Oh, I meant no offense," he says while starting down Custodio. "Do I know you? Your name sounds familiar."

"I am a member of the Bluffside Elite, Lord Raupach. Although I am currently assigned away from the guard."

"Ah yes, the excommunicado soldier who was partly responsible for the mess in New City." He notes the look on Custodio's face. "No, no! I realize it was a dangerous situation and things were completely out of anyone's control. But if you think the Elite are going to let you reenter their ranks without some sort of trial, you are seriously mistaken."

"Father!"

"Quiet!" Lord Raupach chastises his youngest young. "One more outburst and you'll feel the lash, wounds or no wounds!"

Silence falls for seconds.

"Yes father, I am sorry." The boy nods. "I should go lie down."

"Heal quickly, my boy," Lord Raupach adds. "You cannot bring glory to our family on your back."

Without another word, Oskar caries his brother into the manor house. Once they are out of earshot, Lord Raupach sighs and shakes his head. "By the look of those wounds, he's going to need a lot of rest. I will have Adeline tend to him the next time she visits me."

All of a sudden, he looks much older as he reaches for a cane leaning against the door frame. He barely makes it to an old chair under a shade tree. "Ah, my boys. They are strong but reckless. Still, they are all I have in this world."

"What ails you, Lord Raupach? Perhaps I can help?" Custodio offers.

"Nay, no one can do anything for me. My sickness isn't curable by any means in this world." He pauses. "Well, no cure known to the healers in this city or even the elves of the Coldwind Forest. And I am too old to hunt for a cure in some far-off land." He looks at each of you. "I am sorry if my harsh words cut you. I don't want Kaleb an Oskar to see me wasting away. So, I snipe at them and others as I once did in my vigor."

"Think nothing of it, Lord Raupach."

"Good." He smiles and tps his cane on the ground. "Now, I need to rest and you need to find the renegade. Oh, and the next time you see the Lord Commander, let him know the offer to come to dinner still stands."

*UNDERCITY:*


Neurotic said:


> "No offense was meant, good bard, there are stories of the lowest of the low and highest of the high of equal joy, tragedy, persistence, goodness, and wickedness...collecting them is a worthy task. But with your talents, you obviously don't have to live like this. So, it is your choice and you're free to do as you think is right as every man should."
> 
> Akos looks toward Tuck
> "We came here counting on your knowledge. But maybe Tuck should be the one to tell you since I'm new one here."
> @JustinCase - Tuck was withdrawn with the nobles, maybe here it is his time?





JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods his thanks to Akos, and starts to explain softly, trying to remain unheard by other people around them.
> 
> *"You know I don't usually ask for anything, Jam,"* the small kobold begins, awkwardly pouring down his kavhe without the liquid spilling from his mostly lipless mouth. Gulping, his eyes water a bit, and he mutters, *"Hot..."*
> 
> ...



"Divinations like that aren't really my specialty," Jam replies. "Oh sure, I can _identify_ magic items, but most of my ilk can do that." He pauses. "I'm assuming you mean _legend lore_." He pauses again to pet the dire cat. "Now, if you could describe this creature to me, I might be able to tell you what it is and isn't. Of course, seeing it would make it easier but I can't leave The Tale to go hunting monsters in the Gardens." He shakes his head.

"No, if you need someone to cast that particular spell, you'll need to seek out either Finus Lomusin or Harvess Mortin." He pauses again. "And I'm sure Master Hassenforth of the Teacher's Library could cast it for you. If he doesn't have it prepared for today, he could pray for it tomorrow."



Envisioner said:


> Relgar files away a mental note to investigate this "Black Boudoir" at some point.  Though his first instinct is to regard such establishments as disreputable, he himself is often viewed little better, and the possibility of satisfying his physical needs in an "all business" fashion, without having to dance his way through the baffling maze of socialization between genders, seems like a vaguely logical approach.



Relgar's ears perk up at the mention of Master Hassenforth. He remembers that the cleric of the Great Teacher met with him and his previous companions. When was that again? In the old Growers Tower, maybe?



			
				Envisioner said:
			
		

> OOC:  Maybe in my next post I will actually do something...if there's anything to actually do.











*OOC:*


 Sorry that the game has dragged recently. I've been dealing with a lot of family issues and considerable pain. I had an incident on a local bus a couple weeks ago. The driver pulled away before I sat down and I was pitched against the bus's bench seat. So, I've added that pain to the chronic pain I already deal with. It's put me in a foul mood. 

For something to do, you can roll a Knowledge (local) check for Relgar to remember exactly when and where you met Master Hassenforth. 







*TEMPLE DISTRICT:*


Scotley said:


> Breva is not given to false modesty, but Sir Silverton's words about the contents of the letter leave him with a flush on his cheeks. He had reason to think his superior would find his past deeds acceptable, but this praise was unexpected. He stands straight and holds his tongue Sir Silverton speaks. It is only with great effort of will that he keeps from glancing at the other Paladins to gauge their reaction. Surely such vanity would not be worthy of the true faithful of the Purifier.
> 
> He walks with Sir Silverton and listens carefully trying to hear not only what is said, but any undercurrents as well. Clearly, there are things about this Custodio Vecchi he is implying, but not saying. Finally, he senses that his audience is at an end and a response is expected.
> 
> "Sir, I shall carry out these orders." He says formally. "I will go now and seek Custodio Vecchi. The Purifier grant that he and the Elite are close to success in finding this renegade sorcerer. Is there aught else you can tell me about Phelix Del Cannitha that would guide me?"



"Del Cannitha is a foreigner. He is an expat from a city-state far to the south known as Sharn. He was cast out of his family, if the rumors I've heard are true. He or his followers directly caused the disaster in New City, which led to the decree of martial law." He shakes his head. "It was overkill. The Five caused more suffering instead of letting the healers gain a stronger foothold in that district."

Sir Silvon paces back and forth as he continues. "This monster who caused it all had set himself up as a simple custodian in a new inn that was to open in New City. He killed several young adventurers and tried to kill their replacements. They were hired by by a lord known as Rande Mateû; Phelix worked for Lord Mateû under the name Felix Yoxall. The lord knew nothing of his employee's true motives or plans. It was what rogues like to call 'a long con'. Del Cannitha seems to be obsessed with hidden underground cellars and oubliettes."

The paladin stops pacing. "He tried to set fire to the inn with a _fireball_ spell. His minions caused an explosion that wiped out an entire section of New City's outer wall and killed hundreds of people including guards and citizens alike." He is nearly at the point of shouting. He sighs and settles himself. "Del Cannitha allied himself with an infamous mercenary group known as The Rising Swords, and he has his own fanatical soldiers that call themselves Loyalists."

He turns at looks at Breva square in the eyes. "If you encounter him or his followers, do not underestimate them."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 17, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> "No, if you need someone to cast that particular spell, you'll need to seek out either Finus Lomusin or Harvess Mortin." He pauses again. "And I'm sure Master Hassenforth of the Teacher's Library could cast it for you. If he doesn't have it prepared for today, he could pray for it tomorrow."












*OOC:*



Do we know anything about these two? Obviously, the priest is well known, but these names...sound warlocky and alienisty


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


*OOC:*
Finus Lomusin is the head of the Academy that Lady Émilienne went to go meet with in Wizard District. He was mentioned in this post: Kulan: Knightfall's Crisis in Bluffside Game [IC]

Pennant Hassenforth is the leader of the Great Teacher's clergy in Bluffside. He is renown cleric and the master historian of the Teacher's Library in the Temple District. Akos may have met the man, if he's ever visited the Teacher's Library. I'll leave it up to you. At the very least, Akos has heard of him.

Akos knows that the Great Teacher is one of the main gods of Bluffside and that archaeology, history, sagecraft, and the arcane are the primary aspects of the deity's portfolio. The Great Teacher is known as The Historian and The Wizened Sage, as well as Dylona and Olius -- two ancient gods that have been subsumed into the Great Teacher.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


That was his first stop in Bluffside  He came after all from a monastery of the Great Teacher. Whether he was important enough or lucky enough to meet the master, up to you.

I'd say this is good opportunity for two sages to meet that only know each other by reputation


----------



## Envisioner (Feb 17, 2020)

Relgar seethes with barely-concealed distaste for what clearly seems to be a rather abusive father, not entirely unlike his own.  Though the wounds are old and long-scarred-over, they still ache when the climate brings them back to the forefront of his attention.  He used to deal with such provocations by burying himself in his work, which was part of what made him such a diligent and respected and sought-after draughtsman.  Becoming a draughtswizard instead has made this far less convenient.

(Someone who has a handy diceroller please gimme a d20 roll, and I'll look up my character sheet and tell ye GM what to add to it.  Sorry to hear about your OOC woes, dude; glad to have you back.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 17, 2020)

Lord Raupach said:
			
		

> "...I am sorry if my harsh words cut you. I don't want Kaleb an Oskar to see me wasting away. So, I snipe at them and others as I once did in my vigor."




*Tim smiles, and offers,* "Quite the opposite, my lord. I admire your pragmatism. You don't mince words, and you mean what you say. That's a rare quality in this day and age. And I'd like to offer you my services, once the renegade has been dealt with; I would consider it an honor to be of service to you. I can go as far afield in search of this cure as you need me to; I'm no stranger to travel."

Tim bows politely.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 17, 2020)

*OOC:*



*For Relgar:*




__





						CoyoteCode Dice Roller
					





					roll.coyotecode.net
				



How's that? LOL.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2020)

Breva listens attentively and with mounting anger at Sir Silverton's words. "A fiend of the first order to be sure." After more consideration he adds. "The Long Con, so this man is a planner, a deep thinker, he muses. 

"It sounds as if the city has been forced to just react to his dark plots, with little time to consider what his aims might be. I wonder what he could be seeking? I will not underestimate him or his followers in my quest." 

"By your leave I will set off for the old city and Custodio Vecchi now. The Purifier guide my steps." He bows and sets off at a brisk pace if there is nothing else from Sir Silverton.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 18, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *UNDERCITY:*
> 
> "Divinations like that aren't really my specialty," Jam replies. "Oh sure, I can _identify_ magic items, but most of my ilk can do that." He pauses. "I'm assuming you mean _legend lore_." He pauses again to pet the dire cat. "Now, if you could describe this creature to me, I might be able to tell you what it is and isn't. Of course, seeing it would make it easier but I can't leave The Tale to go hunting monsters in the Gardens." He shakes his head.
> 
> "No, if you need someone to cast that particular spell, you'll need to seek out either Finus Lomusin or Harvess Mortin." He pauses again. "And I'm sure Master Hassenforth of the Teacher's Library could cast it for you. If he doesn't have it prepared for today, he could pray for it tomorrow."




Tuck sighs despite himself. 

*”Legend Lore, yes, that’s it. A shame, but perhaps by the description we have, you may know more than us, regardless,”* the kobold replies, and he tells the bard about what the injured young guard has seen. 

He then looks at Akos, sensing his companion knows of at least one person that the kovfe maker mentioned, with a peculiarly arched ridge above his left eye...









*OOC:*


I’m assuming he petted Mutt the riding dog, or did I miss the arrival of a dire cat on the stage? Mutt sure wouldn’t...


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 18, 2020)

"Thank you for the information."
He adds to Tucks description as he can before returning to the matter of the casters.
"I've heard about the loremaster obviously, but I never met him in my time here. Master wizard is obviously a famous personage. But I've never heard about Master Mortin. Where could one find such a person?

And when we're at the topic of monsters...you wouldn't happen to know something about the trolls, would you? It seems my learning is lacking in the department of trollage."


----------



## Envisioner (Mar 5, 2020)

(Uh oh, I've not been getting notifcations here.  I'll be back to check on things in a few days, as I unfortunately have to get to work now, and am not sure when I'll have time to get online again; tomorrow is possible but far from guaranteed.)


----------



## Envisioner (Mar 7, 2020)

@Knightfall Okay, I don't have any ranks in K:Local, but my very kind proxy Mr. Hawke did roll a 19 on my behalf, so if this is "common knowledge" (DC 10 or less), then I've definitely got it covered by more than 5, even before you add my +5 intelligence modifier.  (Which is a lot more unusual here in 3E than it would be over in 5E, where humans just have to pass level 4 and boost that 17 they rolled all the way up to the highest possible value).


----------



## Knightfall (May 4, 2020)

*THE UNDERCITY:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck sighs despite himself.
> 
> *”Legend Lore, yes, that’s it. A shame, but perhaps by the description we have, you may know more than us, regardless,”* the kobold replies, and he tells the bard about what the injured young guard has seen.
> 
> ...



"It sounds like the young man had quite the fright," Jam muses. "To me, it sounds like he encountered some sort of mossy troll or shambling mound. Yes, more likely the latter, I think. Of course, anything is possible. That part of the Gardens is a lot 'darker' than most people realize. Young lovers and happy families do not go into those overgrown thickets. There is a lot of wildness in there. If you try to hunt it, be very careful. Hmm, there is one more thing it could have been, if it was as large as you say." He shakes his head. "But that is so unlikely. Still, it could have been one of the treefolk, a treant. But I've never heard of one of them living in a city before. No, it's more likely to have been a very large shambling mound or a troll or ogre covered in moss. Hmm, or maybe a half-plant of some kind. Such things are rare but possibe."









*OOC:*


The dire cat is a regular at Jam's cafe. It is sort of a unofficial pet. Mutt and the cat have met before and that first encounter didn't go well, for either of them. Now, the two animals tend to tolerate each other but just barely. If they were left alone, it would turn into a chase through the market.








Neurotic said:


> "Thank you for the information."
> He adds to Tucks description as he can before returning to the matter of the casters.
> "I've heard about the loremaster obviously, but I never met him in my time here. Master wizard is obviously a famous personage. But I've never heard about Master Mortin. Where could one find such a person?
> 
> And when we're at the topic of monsters...you wouldn't happen to know something about the trolls, would you? It seems my learning is lacking in the department of trollage."



"As I said, it _could_ be a troll, but it could just as likely been a ogre that got into the Gardens somehow. It likely wouldn't be one of larger troll species. Regular trolls tend to live in the coldest of mountain ranges but there are some in the mountains surrounding Bluffside and along the bluff itself. More likely is a forest troll. They're less vicious but more intelligent and are smaller in stature. Yes, a forest troll could live in there unseen by all but the most observant of tenders of the Garden. There is no way a mountain troll could go unobserved in the Gardens, unless it was a hunchbacked runt. Very unlikely. No, if it is a giant of some sort, then I think you're probably dealing with an ogre with a bad case of greenrot."

He looks back to Tuck. "Your description makes me suspect an ogre, if it isn't a plant creature. If it is a plant monster then it's likely a large shambling mound. If it is that, lightning won't hurt it. Remember that."



Envisioner said:


> (Someone who has a handy diceroller please gimme a d20 roll, and I'll look up my character sheet and tell ye GM what to add to it.  Sorry to hear about your OOC woes, dude; glad to have you back.)





Envisioner said:


> (Uh oh, I've not been getting notifcations here.  I'll be back to check on things in a few days, as I unfortunately have to get to work now, and am not sure when I'll have time to get online again; tomorrow is possible but far from guaranteed.)





Envisioner said:


> @Knightfall Okay, I don't have any ranks in K:Local, but my very kind proxy Mr. Hawke did roll a 19 on my behalf, so if this is "common knowledge" (DC 10 or less), then I've definitely got it covered by more than 5, even before you add my +5 intelligence modifier.  (Which is a lot more unusual here in 3E than it would be over in 5E, where humans just have to pass level 4 and boost that 17 they rolled all the way up to the highest possible value).











*OOC:*


Relgar met Master Hassenforth with Big Tim and the previous PCs in the old Growers' Gate tower where Phelix had written his evil scrawls on the inside walls of the tower. Master Hassenforth was one of the people brought in to take a look at the insane script, and he gave some insights as to what he thought and who might be able to help the PCs get through the portal into the madman's enclave. The idea of a legend lore never came up with him, so Relgar isn't sure if the man could cast it.

(_Eclipso_ did note to Relgar that Master Hassenforth seemed quite powerful when Relgar and the others were dealing with him.)


----------



## Knightfall (May 4, 2020)

*OLD CITY:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim smiles, and offers,* "Quite the opposite, my lord. I admire your pragmatism. You don't mince words, and you mean what you say. That's a rare quality in this day and age. And I'd like to offer you my services, once the renegade has been dealt with; I would consider it an honor to be of service to you. I can go as far afield in search of this cure as you need me to; I'm no stranger to travel."
> 
> Tim bows politely.



"Hmm, I will consider your offer," the lord replies. "If I'm still around once you've finished your current service, we shall discuss it, over dinner of course."

Custodio salutes the old soldier and tells him he'll pass on Lord Raupach's message to the Lord Commander.

Custodio and Big Tim leave him relaxing in his chair and head out of the compound and back into the wide and packed streets of Old City. The streets are more crowded than before as the day turns to the afternoon. Custodio suggests stopping off at Oakfirst Manor to get a bite to eat before heading out of the district to New City and then down into the Undercity. The halfling butler named Carter greets you nearly as soon as you enter; it's almost as if he sensed your arrival, although he asks where the others are. He has the table set out with tons of food and quickly moves pack some of it up once he learns where the two young warriors are off to next.

"I should also tell you that I received a message from your temple, Master Custodio. Sir Silvon is looking for you and he seems quite insistent that you report to him immediately." He hands the young avenger the message and Custodio reads it with a blank expression.

"Now, of all times. Bah, politics. I've been sending him my updates regularly. Why do I have o waste time with this now." He sighs and shakes his head. "I might have to catch up with you," he says to Tim. "But... you might get lost down there. It can be tight quarters and there are scoundrels just waiting to pluck a purse or slip a dagger. No, I think I should get you there and then go see Sir Silvon."

*Elsewhere:* 


Scotley said:


> Breva listens attentively and with mounting anger at Sir Silverton's words. "A fiend of the first order to be sure." After more consideration he adds. "The Long Con, so this man is a planner, a deep thinker, he muses.
> 
> "It sounds as if the city has been forced to just react to his dark plots, with little time to consider what his aims might be. I wonder what he could be seeking? I will not underestimate him or his followers in my quest."
> 
> "By your leave I will set off for the old city and Custodio Vecchi now. The Purifier guide my steps." He bows and sets off at a brisk pace if there is nothing else from Sir Silverton.



It doesn't take Breva long to find his way to the gates of Old City and after he asks the gate guards for the whereabouts of Custodio, he is quickly told that the young man is likely at a old house called Oakfirst Manor.

"If he's not there, then the Lord Commander's staff will likely know. Just show them these credentials, and they'll point you in the right direction, " a young female guard of tall, gnomish stock tells Breva. "Ask for either Carter or Lavia. When you find him, he won't be wearing his guard uniform, however. He's persona-non-grata among the Elite right now, but rest of us Regulars are keeping him and his allies in our prayers."


----------



## Scotley (May 6, 2020)

Breva takes the credentials with a nod. "I am glad to hear you haven't given up on Custodio. I hope I can help him return to his duties. Thank you for your help."

He moves off smartly and soon finds himself at the door of Oakfirst Manor. "Breva Sciarra. I am here to see Custodio Vecchi." He presents the credentials and smiles politely.


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *THE UNDERCITY:*
> "As I said, it _could_ be a troll, but it could just as likely been a ogre that got into the Gardens somehow. It likely wouldn't be one of larger troll species. Regular trolls tend to live in the coldest of mountain ranges but there are some in the mountains surrounding Bluffside and along the bluff itself. More likely is a forest troll. They're less vicious but more intelligent and are smaller in stature. Yes, a forest troll could live in there unseen by all but the most observant of tenders of the Garden. There is no way a mountain troll could go unobserved in the Gardens, unless it was a hunchbacked runt. Very unlikely. No, if it is a giant of some sort, then I think you're probably dealing with an ogre with a bad case of greenrot."
> 
> 
> ...




"Thank you about the analysis, lets hope it is something more benign than at troll. And you didn't mention how we can find Master Harvess Mortin...if you don't mind, we won't bother you much longer."


----------



## JustinCase (May 8, 2020)

Tuck holds on to Mutt's fur as he notices the dire cat so close to the dog. Not that the little kobold stand any chance to hold back the canine should it decide to move up to its feline adversary, but the gesture calms Tuck down a bit.

*"So an ogre or a troll, or perhaps a plant creature of sorts. Not really my forte, those wilderness creatures. But you're pretty sure it's not some monster of legend intend on world destruction or something? That's a relief, I guess."*

He nods to Akos. *"Indeed, we need to report back and see if we can find someone to cast that spell. Just to be sure, of course."*


----------



## Knightfall (May 14, 2020)

*OLD CITY:*


Scotley said:


> Breva takes the credentials with a nod. "I am glad to hear you haven't given up on Custodio. I hope I can help him return to his duties. Thank you for your help."
> 
> He moves off smartly and soon finds himself at the door of Oakfirst Manor. "Breva Sciarra. I am here to see Custodio Vecchi." He presents the credentials and smiles politely.



A middle-aged halfling woman comes to the door and looks at you quizzically. "Is Mr. Vecchi expecting you? What business do you have with him?" Then she notes Breva's attire and decides to let him into the the manor's anteroom. "Mr. Vecchi is reading the last message Sir Silvon sent him. We are sorry if your commander feels slighted. The previous two messages he sent went astray, it seems. One never arrived and might have been stolen between the Temple District and here. The second one was forwarded to another household where Mr. Vecchi and his companions moved to for a short time. I don't think he ever saw it." She pauses and bows to Breva. "Let your goodly lord and master known that we apologize for any inconvenience this has caused him and Mr. Vecchi."

Another middle-aged halfling enters the anteroom through the double doors in front of Breva. The halfling man pushes open the doors with ease. He stops just past the door and looks at you calmly. Two men step through the door behind him. One is obviously Custodio Vecchi; his attire is that of an adventuring priest although his clothes are muted for one of his station. The other man is tall and fit. He almost has to duck his head to come through the doorway.

"Lavia, who is this man?"

"He says his name is Breva Sciarra. I think he is from the Purifier temple. He wishes to see Mr. Vecchi, so I assume it has to do with the lost messages from Sir Silvon."

"Lost messages? There were others besides this one," Custodio asks holding up the parchment.

The halfling man sighs. "Yes, it seems your commander has been trying to get a hold of you for some time now. We're not entirely sure what happened to the other messages. Someone may have intercepted them."

"And my reports to Sir Silvon?"

"They were sent out but I haven't been able to determine if he's received them or not."

Custodio sighs and shakes his head. "No wonder he wants me to come see him. He must be irate by now." He looks at Breva. "I do not think I know you, sir. I am the person you seek and this is my friend and ally, Tim Valencia. There is little time to detour to the Temple District; we are trying to get ahead of a renegade sorcerer who has caused a lot of heartache to the city. We have allies in the Undercity seeking someone who cast cast a legend lore spell. That's where we're headed right now." He pauses. "Hmm, Sir Silvon should know about the lost messages."

"I will go to see him and apologize personally for the lost messages," the halfling man assures. "Do not let this stop you from your mission."

"Thank you, Carter," Custodio replies. "I hop that will be enough for him." He looks at Breva. "I'm sorry you came for nothing. But, as long as you're here, what news from the temple?"

*UNDERCITY:*


Neurotic said:


> "Thank you about the analysis, lets hope it is something more benign than at troll. And you didn't mention how we can find Master Harvess Mortin...if you don't mind, we won't bother you much longer."



"Harvess Mortin runs a magic shop, called Pinnacle, out on Sordadon. If you head to the Cavern Harbor, you should be able to take a boat out to that floating morass. His shop is in the Harbor District. It's a two-story tower and isn't hard to find." He scratches the dire cats chin and the large feline purrs loudly. "While it might be convenient for you to get there from here, you should probably try speaking to Master Hassenforth in the Temple District first. Mortin isn't going to help you for free but he'll probably be able to cast the spell or have a scroll you can buy. If you go to see him, be careful. He's got a reputation and most of it isn't good."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck holds on to Mutt's fur as he notices the dire cat so close to the dog. Not that the little kobold stand any chance to hold back the canine should it decide to move up to its feline adversary, but the gesture calms Tuck down a bit.
> 
> *"So an ogre or a troll, or perhaps a plant creature of sorts. Not really my forte, those wilderness creatures. But you're pretty sure it's not some monster of legend intend on world destruction or something? That's a relief, I guess."*
> 
> He nods to Akos. *"Indeed, we need to report back and see if we can find someone to cast that spell. Just to be sure, of course."*



"Oh, I'm fairly sure you don't have to worry about some sort of legendary creature lurking in the Gardens. While it's a big place, it's not that big. Use caution. Even a shambling mound can be a nasty opponent." Jam looks at Tuck. "I hope you're going with more than just the three of you." He looks at Relgar whose been sitting quietly this entire time. "He doesn't say much, does he?" He whispers to Tuck.


----------



## JustinCase (May 15, 2020)

*"It's your charm that has enchanted him, I'm sure,"* Tuck jokes, winking at Relgar - which appears as nothing more than blinking with the one eye that is visible from the side due to the draconic shape of the kobold's head.

*"Let's return to the others for our findings, then,"* the little urban ranger says to his companions. *"And bring them along, because as Jam pointed out, I don't want to face that shambling troll-ogre with just the three of us."*

Grinning at the minstrel, Tuck says, *"Thanks again, my friend. How much for the drinks and the conversation?"*


----------



## Envisioner (May 15, 2020)

Relgar tags along, looking sleepily checked-out.


----------



## Neurotic (May 16, 2020)

"Thank you for your help, master Jam. We'll let you know what we find. May be good for a story or two."

_"Returning to the others...boring. We should have some way to update each other and meet directly in the Gardens." _Akos thinks as they walk back


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 16, 2020)

*Tim bows, and says,* "I am pleased and honored to meet you, I am new here in town, so you'll probably hear me saying that quite a bit, but it is true, nevertheless. I guess you could say that I am working for Commander Oakfirst, although I am not exactly a mercenary. I am a knight, and a soldier, and since I am so far from my homeland, I have had to find some sort of gainful employment, serving a just and benevolent cause; and at the moment, that cause involves finding this renegade sorcerer, and putting an end to his conniving and treachery."


----------



## Scotley (May 21, 2020)

"A pleasure to meet you both. I am but new come to the city and as your canny Halfling has surmised in service to the purifier. I have come to lend aid to Sir Silvon  and the city." He turns to Carter. "Please let Sir Silvon  know that I arrived without incident," and then back to Custodio. "And sir if you'll permit me, I would like to accompany you to the undercity. If you are trying to get ahead of this sorcerer then that is where I wish to be as well."  He give an airy wave. "Alas, as I am new to the city I can share little news of the temple other than to say you have been missed."


----------



## Knightfall (May 23, 2020)

*Undercity/New City:*


JustinCase said:


> *"It's your charm that has enchanted him, I'm sure,"* Tuck jokes, winking at Relgar - which appears as nothing more than blinking with the one eye that is visible from the side due to the draconic shape of the kobold's head.
> 
> *"Let's return to the others for our findings, then,"* the little urban ranger says to his companions. *"And bring them along, because as Jam pointed out, I don't want to face that shambling troll-ogre with just the three of us."*
> 
> Grinning at the minstrel, Tuck says, *"Thanks again, my friend. How much for the drinks and the conversation?"*



"The conversation is always free for you, Tuck," Jam says with a wink. "Normally, sixteen silvers for the three drinks, but for you and your friends, only twelve."



Neurotic said:


> "Thank you for your help, master Jam. We'll let you know what we find. May be good for a story or two."
> 
> _"Returning to the others...boring. We should have some way to update each other and meet directly in the Gardens." _Akos thinks as they walk back





Envisioner said:


> Relgar tags along, looking sleepily checked-out.



"If you tell it, I'll write it down and create a song for it," Jam toasts Akos with his third cup of of the Buzz brew liquid."

After leaving The Bard's, it doesn't take long for the trio of adventurers to make their way out of the Coach & Six Market and back to the steam-powered elevators in the Undercity's Cavern Harbor. There is only a short wait to get on one of the massive lifts, which carries them back up to the streets of New City.

Once in the wide, nearly-deserted streets of that district does Tuck's senses go off. It seems the three adventurers have picked up a tail. Two lithe, shadowy figures stalk them while trying to stay out of sight. The urban ranger easily spots them, but he cannot see their features. The two sneaks are wearing deep cloaks with the hoods up. They seem intent on following the group. What could be their intent?









*OOC:*


I rolled a spot check for both Akos and Tuck. Tuck sees them but Akos doesn't. Relgar is not looking for someone following him.







*Old City:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim bows, and says,* "I am pleased and honored to meet you, I am new here in town, so you'll probably hear me saying that quite a bit, but it is true, nevertheless. I guess you could say that I am working for Commander Oakfirst, although I am not exactly a mercenary. I am a knight, and a soldier, and since I am so far from my homeland, I have had to find some sort of gainful employment, serving a just and benevolent cause; and at the moment, that cause involves finding this renegade sorcerer, and putting an end to his conniving and treachery."





Scotley said:


> "A pleasure to meet you both. I am but new come to the city and as your canny Halfling has surmised in service to the purifier. I have come to lend aid to Sir Silvon  and the city." He turns to Carter. "Please let Sir Silvon  know that I arrived without incident," and then back to Custodio. "And sir if you'll permit me, I would like to accompany you to the undercity. If you are trying to get ahead of this sorcerer then that is where I wish to be as well."  He give an airy wave. "Alas, as I am new to the city I can share little news of the temple other than to say you have been missed."



"I will do as you ask," Carter replies with a simple bow.

"If you want to come with us, I won't stop you. We can use all the help we can get," Custodio replies. "Let's get going."

The three men step out into the hustle and bustle of Old City and make their way to the gate that leads out of the district and onto the road that leads to New City. The crowds have grown congested and the district is in full swing. It would be hard to navigate through the throng if Big Tim wasn't so, imposing. Even the haughtiest of the nobles step back as the big mn moves through the crowd. He keeps a careful watch out for trouble but doesn't see anything or anyone that might threaten them. Custodio walks alongside him with Breva watching their backs.

Only minutes from the gate, does Breva see them. Two men in cloaks that have been trailing them since the last corner they turned. Who are they? Were they waiting for his companions just outside the manor? There intent seems clear although they don't move in to attack. Could these be the villains causing so much trouble? Breva cannot tell how well armed or armored they are under those cloaks but the two men look bulky.









*OOC:*


I rolled a spot check for both Breva and Tim. Breva sees them but Tim doesn't. Custodio has his eyes forward, so he doesn't see them.


----------



## JustinCase (May 25, 2020)

*"Thank you for your generosity, Jam. A pleasure, as always,"* Tuck says to the bard as he produces one gold coin and two silvers from his pouch and leaves them on the table.

As they make their way up to New City, the kobold keeps talking to his companions conversationally.

*"I like that Jam. He's a friendly fellow. Don't look, but we're being followed by two cloaked figures. Do you guys want to confront them, or do we try to shake them? I know a few shortcuts around here."*

His tone never changes during his chat, but very carefully the kobold moves one hand to his crossbow while the other hand gently pats Mutt on his large back.









*OOC:*


I'm fine with either fighting or running. We (Tuck, Akos and Relgar) are short on melee, though; it's a kobold urban ranger, a human wizard/paragon, and a human cloistered cleric/warlock. Plenty of firepower from afar, but up close, less so.


----------



## Neurotic (May 25, 2020)

*OOC:*


Diplomacy and/or intimidation. Akos would confront them with charm and similar efects, not threat of violence






Akos nods and smiles at Tuck.
"Friendly indeed. As for our other friends, it is probably better just to watch them. Now that we know they are there better not to lose them. I could persuade them to stop, but that way we don't know and cannot find out anything."


----------



## JustinCase (May 26, 2020)

Tuck nods, looking over at Relgar to see if he has other ideas.

*"Let's move a little further then, I know a place where we can watch them approach while still having enough escape routes in case diplomacy fails."*

He never changes his pace or tone.


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2020)

Akos nods at Tuck as if some decision has been reached (as indeed it has) and strides forward with some purpose. When Tuck indicates the place he motions for the rest of the group to stand aside (just in case) and stands looking back toward the shadowers.

As they near, he focuses on the one that seems dominant or simply the leading one and smiles. He approaches with his arms wide as his smile, staff held unthreateningly in one.

"Friends! Instead of following us around, what say you we sit down over a mug of your favorite poison..." he pauses "...not literally of course, and we talk about what you want to know? We will tell you where we're going and why. And you can tell us why is that fact so interesting. Come! Tuck, there must be a tavern here somewhere."

The lure of the fey is such that even if hadn't used magic, the effect is almost magical. Even the people he's not focusing on stop what they're doing and wish they're friends with the strange man.



Spoiler: Actions



Using his Charm person as spell-like ability (no somatic, no verbal  ) on the leading follower - if he can see they are tiefling/aasimar/other non-charmable ignore this - as long as at least one is humanoid, use charm

Use diplomacy to improve the outlook
Diplomacy: 1D20+20 = [20]+20 = 40  -- oooo! timely! smile in megawatt range


----------



## Scotley (May 27, 2020)

Breva keeps walking as if nothing is amiss, but he says softly to the men with him, "Two fellows in cloaks seem to be interested in us. Can't see how well armed or armored they are, but there is some bulk under the cloaks." He shurgs, "should we be worried or do you usually have an escort?" Though he tries to act natural, he can't help but check his sword once.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 27, 2020)

Tim, who was letting his shield hang loosely on his arm, grabs the grip-strap, and casually tenses his arm, bringing Rizvan's shield to the proper "display" position. He does not yet reach for his sword. As they continue to walk, Tim says, "I am the escort. Those two are an unknown quantity. Be prepared to fight, but don't make a move until they do. Let's alter our route, and stroll towards a quiet alleyway, and see if they follow us. If they do, then we know they're up to no good. And we'll have a nice, secluded place in which to deal with them. We don't want any bystanders getting hurt."


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"Thank you for your generosity, Jam. A pleasure, as always,"* Tuck says to the bard as he produces one gold coin and two silvers from his pouch and leaves them on the table.
> 
> As they make their way up to New City, the kobold keeps talking to his companions conversationally.
> 
> ...






Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Diplomacy and/or intimidation. Akos would confront them with charm and similar efects, not threat of violence
> ...





JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods, looking over at Relgar to see if he has other ideas.
> 
> *"Let's move a little further then, I know a place where we can watch them approach while still having enough escape routes in case diplomacy fails."*
> 
> He never changes his pace or tone.



Relgar seems lost in his own thoughts yet his eyes do flicker towards Tuck went the kobold mentions his name. He is aware of his companions but his absentee mind means he won't give them away to those following Akos, Tuck and himself.



Neurotic said:


> Akos nods at Tuck as if some decision has been reached (as indeed it has) and strides forward with some purpose. When Tuck indicates the place he motions for the rest of the group to stand aside (just in case) and stands looking back toward the shadowers.




Witch Falcon Square behind them, the trio heads along the wide avenue of Dragontooth Walk. At the avenue turns to the right, Tuck leads his allies to an old two-story inn that looks quite cozy if not a bit underwhelming. The sign has a picture of a bow being drawn by an elf figure with the name Silverbow underneath it. Stepping through the door, the trio find themselves in a large common room. Tuck can see that Thorkell is working behind the bar while Katla serves a medium crowd, which is gathered primarily around the two fireplaces at either end of the inn. Tuck knows that the owners are likely around somewhere. The clanging of cooking can clearly be heard coming from the kitchen in the back. All the private rooms seem full as well.

The table closest to the bar is free as is the large table that seats six by the stairs that Tuck knows lead to the second floor of the Silverbow Inn. The trio take the table near the bar and wait for their shadows to enter.

The barman asks loudly, "I hope you're here to drink and eat. eh?"

Before Tuck can respond, the two sneaks enter the inn. They quickly spot Akos, Relgar, and Tuck. Relgar has his head down in his calculations while Tuck looks at Thorkell while keeping one eye on the door. Akos tries to be nonchalant. The two sneaks sit down at the table for six across the inn. They move carefully and with a deadly grace. The taller of the two is a woman while her shorter companion is a wiry man with a huge nose. Both sit with their backs to the stairs and their eyes trained squarely on the trio of adventurers.

"What will you have?" Katla asks them. The woman answers her quietly without glancing at her. The malice in her eyes is unmistakable as she looks right at Relgar. The man tries to keep his eyes down and shifts uncomfortably in his chair. His eyes dart to the door and then back to Tuck and the others.

*SILVERBOW INN*







> As they near, he focuses on the one that seems dominant or simply the leading one and smiles. He approaches with his arms wide as his smile, staff held unthreateningly in one.
> 
> "Friends! Instead of following us around, what say you we sit down over a mug of your favorite poison..." he pauses "...not literally of course, and we talk about what you want to know? We will tell you where we're going and why. And you can tell us why is that fact so interesting. Come! Tuck, there must be a tavern here somewhere."
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Holy moly! What a roll!






Akos isn't sure if it is his words or his magic, but the woman's eyes flicker in amusement and she pulls back her hood to reveal a beautiful face, pale skin, and long red hair. She motion for the Loremaster to sit. Her companion is slack-jawed. He glances around Akos at the others and then shrugs. He pulls off his hood but keeps one eye on the door. His features are grotesque to say the least. He has no hair and his face is bumpy.

"My master didn't tell me I'd be dealing with someone so well spoken," she says. "If your kobold friend wishes to join us, I would be fine with that. But I'd rather not have him sit here." She points at Relgar. "He is a troublemker." Her eyes flash at Akos. "Are you a troublemaker too, hmm?"

"Teresa, what are you doing? You say too much." The man's throat whistles as he speaks. "Yes, we might be able to negotiate with them but don't get weird on me."

"Quiet Shylock!" She snaps at him. "I'm in command here! Go tell the crew to find the others!"

"But-"

"Do as I say."

He sighs and gets up to head out of the inn.

"Now, where were we?" Teresa coos at Akos. She gives Katla a dirty look as the woman brings the woman her drink and Shylock's.



Scotley said:


> Breva keeps walking as if nothing is amiss, but he says softly to the men with him, "Two fellows in cloaks seem to be interested in us. Can't see how well armed or armored they are, but there is some bulk under the cloaks." He shurgs, "should we be worried or do you usually have an escort?" Though he tries to act natural, he can't help but check his sword once.






Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim, who was letting his shield hang loosely on his arm, grabs the grip-strap, and casually tenses his arm, bringing Rizvan's shield to the proper "display" position. He does not yet reach for his sword. As they continue to walk, Tim says, "I am the escort. Those two are an unknown quantity. Be prepared to fight, but don't make a move until they do. Let's alter our route, and stroll towards a quiet alleyway, and see if they follow us. If they do, then we know they're up to no good. And we'll have a nice, secluded place in which to deal with them. We don't want any bystanders getting hurt."



"We should be cautious," Custodio adds. "I could signal for the guards, but since I'm not one of them right now, they just might try to arrest us all and sort it out later."

The three adventurers weave through the crowds with Tim leading the way. It doesn't take long to find an isolated alleyway near Bluffside old theater, which out in the middle of a large square. Due to the recent murders in the district, the Theater on the Bluff hasn't seen a lot of activity lately. Its doors are shuttered and the usual throng of onlookers at the jugglers that would be performing outside the theater are no where in sight. Still, the square is active with the crowds of young nobles going about their day and the customers of high-price merchants selling their wares. A handful of guards patrol the square but pay the trio no mind and don't notice the men following the adventurers.





The alley is long and sits against one of the district's interior walls. Several escape routes keep the three adventurers from being boxed in by the men. At first, they don't appear. As you loiter behind the corner a three-story shop that is closed, the two men appear together from the opposite side of the building. They see you waiting for them. One of them curses but they don't run. Instead, they shake off their cloaks and draw their longswords. Each one wears a full suit of chainmail with a spiked gauntlet on their off-hands and a dagger at their belt. Their armor is cover in black tabards with a sigil mark on it.

"Surrender or die," the curser growls. "We will not give you another chance to live!"

"Crap," Custodio spits on the ground. "More of _Waldo's_ damn Loyalists."

"Do not call him that!" The other shouts. It seems like Phelix and his cronies have heard about the Renegade's new nickname.









*OOC:*


Roll Initiative. | Custodio > 1d20+2=22 Whoa!


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2020)

*Outside the Theater on the Bluff:*
Vinccenzo d'Lucio can't believe his luck. As a menber of the Sectarian Guard, he has been favored in the Wizard District. Yet, one mistake and he ends up pulling guard duty in Old City. The assignment is terrible and the Bluffside Regulars can't stand him. Walking the perimeter, he notes three men heading towards an older section of the district. One of them is very tall and decked out like a noble. The other looks like a priest while the third is dressed all in black. They don't seem to out of place but someone is following them.

Two men in hoods and cloaks follow them down the street. The trio goes one way. The two in cloaks stop and then walk around the other side of the building. Soon all five of the men are out of sight.

What to do? Vinccenzo's not being paid to break up fights, only guard the theater. That's for the other guards to do but they're no where in sight.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 28, 2020)

*Big Tim laughs heartily at the threat, and yells back in jovial, booming, carefree voice, as if he were inviting good friends to come celebrate with him,* "MY FRIENDS, YOU THREATEN A KNIGHT OF THE SCARLET CROSS, WITH FORCE OF ARMS, NO LESS! HA HA HA! BATTLE IS MY BREAD AND BUTTER! I WELCOME YOU TO THE BATTLEFIELD THIS FINE DAY, GOOD SIRS! NEVER HAS A KNIGHT OF THE SCARLET CROSS FLED FROM COMBAT, AND THAT TRADITION STANDS UN-BROKEN THIS DAY! I AM LIEUTENANT SIR TYMBECK VALENCIA, AND YOU VILLAINS WILL DANGLE UPON THE END OF MY BLADE BEFORE THE END OF THE HOUR!"

As he turns to face them, he grins, bringing the HUGE tower shield to bear in one hand, and casually drawing the TWO-HANDED sword from his back with the other!



Spoiler: Initiative Roll



Tim rolled a 14 for Initiative.
Click here to verify


----------



## JustinCase (May 29, 2020)

Tuck narrows his eyes. Two humans, one of whom seems to be ugly by human standards, the other he's not sure of -- neither have darkvision, so hiding from these people won't be too difficult.

Then as Akos is invited to their table and Regdar is not, the kobold hesitates. 

*"Stay,"* he orders Mutt to keep close to Regdar as he himself moves with Akos to Teresa's table. Not looking to see if the dog follows his orders (probably not), Tuck says gently to the waitress, *"A drink and some food for all of us please, Katla. And make it two drinks for my friend Regdar back there."*

He resists the urge to ask questions, instead waiting for the suddenly very charismatic Akos to take the lead. The kobold keeps his eyes open, however, and studies Teresa intently.









*OOC:*


Tuck will be making Sense Motive checks when appropriate. If Teresa is a member of the Rising Swords or the Loyalists, he has a +4 or +2 bonus, respectively, due to his Favored Enemy feature.

I assumed Teresa and Shylock are human, because you didn't specify otherwise in your post. If I'm mistaken, let me know.


----------



## Neurotic (May 29, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> Akos isn't sure if it is his words or his magic, but the woman's eyes flicker in amusement and she pulls back her hood to reveal a beautiful face, pale skin, and long red hair. She motion for the Loremaster to sit. Her companion is slack-jawed. He glances around Akos at the others and then shrugs. He pulls off his hood but keeps one eye on the door. His features are grotesque, to say the least. He has no hair and his face is bumpy.



Akos frowns at the ugly man, his features an insult to the world.



Knightfall said:


> "My master didn't tell me I'd be dealing with someone so well-spoken," she says. "If your kobold friend wishes to join us, I would be fine with that. But I'd rather not have him sit here." She points at Relgar. "He is a troublemaker." Her eyes flash at Akos. "Are you a troublemaker too, hmm?"
> 
> "Teresa, what are you doing? You say too much." The man's throat whistles as he speaks. "Yes, we might be able to negotiate with them but don't get weird on me."
> 
> ...



Letting the byplay play itself out, Akos ignores the toad as he goes away and answers as if that didn't happen
"I can be, lady, I can be. I can also be a love-maker if you prefer." smile is open, offer sincere, fey are not known for their shyness.
"But lets discuss our business at hand first."
He motions for Tuck to join them.

"I believe I offered to tell you where we're going and why and you tell us why you're interested and for whom. And the drinks are on me. Someone of your obvious ability, not to mention the beauty could go far in whatever she chooses. And by having the power to negotiate, you're on the path to power. It is just a matter of choosing a winning side."

OOC: Assuming she makes confirming noises (this part goes after her response, but in the interest of speed)
"So...we were going back to The Garden after  rejoining with the rest of the group. Apparently there were some soldiers attacked and there is some troublemaker sorcerer that left a disturbance in The Gardens. I don't see what's so bad about some disturbance it makes the life interesting, but civilization needs to take care of its guards. Thus, we're charged with finding and dealing with the beast."
He steeples his fingers together
"Your turn. Oh, and why don't you like Relgar? He is a strange one, but not a troublemaker."


----------



## Knightfall (May 29, 2020)

*The Alley in Old City:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Big Tim laughs heartily at the threat, and yells back in jovial, booming, carefree voice, as if he were inviting good friends to come celebrate with him,* "MY FRIENDS, YOU THREATEN A KNIGHT OF THE SCARLET CROSS, WITH FORCE OF ARMS, NO LESS! HA HA HA! BATTLE IS MY BREAD AND BUTTER! I WELCOME YOU TO THE BATTLEFIELD THIS FINE DAY, GOOD SIRS! NEVER HAS A KNIGHT OF THE SCARLET CROSS FLED FROM COMBAT, AND THAT TRADITION STANDS UN-BROKEN THIS DAY! I AM LIEUTENANT SIR TYMBECK VALENCIA, AND YOU VILLAINS WILL DANGLE UPON THE END OF MY BLADE BEFORE THE END OF THE HOUR!"
> 
> As he turns to face them, he grins, bringing the HUGE tower shield to bear in one hand, and casually drawing the TWO-HANDED sword from his back with the other!
> 
> ...



Custodio smiles at Tim's bravado. The big man takes the Loyalists' focus, which gives him time to cast a spell. He calls out to the Purifier for protection and casts bless for him and the others. He steps back and draws his bastard sword.


----------



## Knightfall (May 30, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck narrows his eyes. Two humans, one of whom seems to be ugly by human standards, the other he's not sure of -- neither have darkvision, so hiding from these people won't be too difficult.
> 
> Then as Akos is invited to their table and Regdar is not, the kobold hesitates.
> 
> ...



Mutt whines but follows Tuck's orders. If Tuck was leaving the inn, the big dog likely would have followed him. Instead he lays down near the drafts-wizard's feet and watches his master. Thorkell brings the big dog a bowl of water and big bone to chew on, which soon makes Mutt content, although he keeps one eye on Tuck.

"Being a big spender today," Katla says with a grin. "Right away."

Sitting down next to Akos, Tuck can see that Shylock is even uglier up close. He could pass for a goblin or an orc. The man follows Teresa's orders and heads out of the inn. The woman is likely considered beautiful for a human. Her features seem to mark her a foreigner but she dresses like a local. Even entranced by Akos, Tuck can see a wickedness in her eyes.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tuck will be making Sense Motive checks when appropriate. If Teresa is a member of the Rising Swords or the Loyalists, he has a +4 or +2 bonus, respectively, due to his Favored Enemy feature.
> ...











*OOC:*


The two sneaks don't dress like members of the Rising Swords or the Loyalists. Members of the Rising Swords rarely disguise themselves and they are almost always warrior types. They do employ scouts (as per the D&D class) but rarely resort to recruiting thieves, which these probably are. The Loyalists will disguise themselves but once they are found out, they almost always fight to the death. If these two were Loyalists, they likely wouldn't have sat down. They would have attacked or left.

They are indeed human. Shylock could have some goblinoid ancestry in him, but more than likely he's just an ugly human.









Neurotic said:


> Akos frowns at the ugly man, his features an insult to the world.
> 
> Letting the byplay play itself out, Akos ignores the toad as he goes away and answers as if that didn't happen
> "I can be, lady, I can be. I can also be a love-maker if you prefer." smile is open, offer sincere, fey are not known for their shyness.
> ...



"Flatterer. I know what side I'm on but go ahead."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Assuming she makes confirming noises (this part goes after her response, but in the interest of speed)
> "So...we were going back to The Garden after  rejoining with the rest of the group. Apparently there were some soldiers attacked and there is some troublemaker sorcerer that left a disturbance in The Gardens. I don't see what's so bad about some disturbance it makes the life interesting, but civilization needs to take care of its guards. Thus, we're charged with finding and dealing with the beast."



"Soldiers attacked? A beast you say? You must mean the prattling Regulars and their ilk. I don't doubt they came under attack; they're always sticking their noses in where it isn't wanted. My master has no love for them but they can be bought... just like anyone can be bought with coin." She pauses. "Or with something better."

Teresa flips her hair to one side. "Find and kill your beast, if you must, but you need to stay out of the guild's way. No more poking around the Gardens or anywhere near it. And forget you ever heard the name Phelix Del Cannitha. While I'm not that sorcerer's servant, my guildmaster has ordered me and my crew to put an end to the meddling of that one and his allies." She points to Relgar again. "Do yourself a favor and walk away. I and the others will make quick and painful work of him and then you and I can discuss, other pleasures." Teresa looks at Tuck. "But not you. I'm not into lizards." She notes the looks on their faces.

"What, you object to his death and the death of his allies? That would be unfortunate. If you get in the way of my guildmaster's orders, I'll have to kill you too. That would be such a shame. A terrible waste. You face is so pretty. It can use some scars. No, don't worry. It will hurt but you'll love it." She sighs. "Not that it matters. Del Cannitha has his own people following Relgar's friends. They will make short work of them." She laughs. "They're likely dead already so forget them and purchase a room for us." She licks her lips and then grits her teeth as she looks at Akos like he's a piece of meat and she's a hungry lioness. "You will love the pain, I promise."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He steeples his fingers together
> "Your turn. Oh, and why don't you like Relgar? He is a strange one, but not a troublemaker."



"I don't care about him, personally. It's a job. Yes, killing him will be fun; killing is always so much fun. Mmm, the blood and screaming. So much to love."

While Teresa has been talking, the nearby tables have been eavesdropping. The closest tables are now empty, as the other patrons quickly paid their bills and fled. A murmur has started to flit through the inn. Katla is standing next to Tuck with his order on a platter. Her hands are shaking and she stares at Teresa in horror. The sneak, no the assassin, doesn't even care to look at her. She does note that the inn has gone cold.

Thorkell steps out from behind the bar with a club. "You need to leave," he says to her.

"Oh please," she mocks while rolling her eyes. "I could gut you where you stand, simpleton. Take yourself back behind the bar before you end up dead!" She whistles loudly, glancing towards the door. "I have to get to work now, sweetie, she says to Akos. Do not interfere and we can have some fun after. I'll try not to kill your kobold friend and his dog but no promises."

Mutt stands and growls at her.

Shylock comes back in, his short sword already drawn. Another assassin comes back in behind him.

"Kill the wizard. Do not kill the other two. Kill the barman and the waitress too and anyone else who interferes." She looks at Akos. "Is that okay with you, sweetie?"









*OOC:*


While Teresa is _charmed_, she isn't going to let that stop her from her task. If Akos and Tuck stop them from attacking Relgar, Shylock and the other assassin will attack them. Teresa will not attack Akos or Tuck if they don't interfere. If they do, she will attack Tuck but not Akos unless she saves against his _charm person_. While _charmed_, Teresa will protect Akos from her own assassins. While Akos has a chance to stop the fight with another successful Diplomacy check (-2 circumstance penalty, except for Teresa [Akos has a +2 circumstance bonus for her]), Teresa and the other assassins will not allow themselves to be captured.


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2020)

OOC: This may be more than 1 round of actions so adjust as needed.

Loremaster finds himself puzzled in front of such obvious sadism and thinks as he moves. He slides out of the table in front of the assassins. "Guys, let's talk about this first. You are tasked with killing the wizard. But you can kill him anytime, anywhere without making this messy. That's how real professionals do it. Quietly and without civilian casualties. Now, this innkeeper left alive can serve you a fine meal later..."
he motions for the innkeeper to get lost
"...the dog and the kobold can help track someone in places you cannot go we can be on the same side eventually, but note that they can all leave through the back door. And they wouldn't be attacked because we're still dealing, right? And you can see how it would be bad for the wizard to be slain here where diviners can get to him..."
he continues in this vein until civilians are safely out of the area and possibly Tuck takes Relgar out. Or at least they prepare better.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: get up and stand 10' in front of the assassins
Standard: Enthrall (oratory) - no visible casting again 
Will DC 15 to NOT be enthralled (re-roll at +4 if they witness something they obviously oppose) - Wis 16+ or 4+ HD needed to remain aware of the surroundings (up to an hour)

Free?: Knowledge (planes) - are there enough signs that she is a succubus or erinyes?
Knowledge local: what guild?
Knowledge (planes); Knowledge (local): 1D20+16 = [12]+16 = 28; 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22

Do these count for Knowledge devotion bonus too?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Variables



Bless: +1 morale bonus to attack & saves
Charge: +2 to attack / -2 to AC
Opponent is flat-footed.
Until his next turn, Tim's AC is 23.
(Normal = AC 25)



While the two Loyalists are still trying to process Tim's words, Tim takes ACTION, charging the lead Loyalist who made the threat, attacking him with the Greatsword.



Spoiler: Attack Rolls & Damage



Attack Roll: (13) + 16 = 29.
Tim hits an AC of 29.
If that hits, damage inflicted is:
2d6+8 = 14 pts. damage.

Click to verify Attack Roll
Click to verify Damage Roll


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2020)

A smile touches Breva's lips as he watches Big Tim go into actions. Here was an ally he could relate to. His own well oiled Greatsword sips from the sheath on his back with barely a whisper and light pours forth from it. "Feel the cleansing light of the Purifier. Never will the just fear to walk these streets while I draw breath to defend them." He too charges the foes feeling the blessing of the Purifier add power to his attack. His swing carries great might and he delivers a powerful blow.

charge with power attack 2 and bless; damage: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
2D6+12 = [2, 5]+12 = 19


----------



## JustinCase (May 30, 2020)

Tuck steps back to Mutt, muttering to the large dog and when it growls again, the normally playfully innocent dog appears darkly threatening. Large fangs show and its narrowed eyes seem almost bloodshot. 

*”Keep him safe,”* the kobold orders Mutt to guard Regdar, then adds to the wizard softly, *”Try to sneak out the back. We’ll catch up.”*









*OOC:*


Casting Magic Fang at Mutt. 

Does Tuck need to roll against being enthralled, too?


----------



## Knightfall (May 30, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*


Neurotic said:


> OOC: This may be more than 1 round of actions so adjust as needed.
> 
> Loremaster finds himself puzzled in front of such obvious sadism and thinks as he moves. He slides out of the table in front of the assassins. "Guys, let's talk about this first. You are tasked with killing the wizard. But you can kill him anytime, anywhere without making this messy. That's how real professionals do it. Quietly and without civilian casualties. Now, this innkeeper left alive can serve you a fine meal later..."
> he motions for the innkeeper to get lost



Thorkell nods and motions for Katla to come with him. The remaining crowd scampers for the inn's back door. Some panic and head upstairs instead. A few take shelter behind the bar. The patrons in the closed off rooms come out to see what is happening and immediately rush for the backdoor as well.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "...the dog and the kobold can help track someone in places you cannot go we can be on the same side eventually, but note that they can all leave through the back door. And they wouldn't be attacked because we're still dealing, right? And you can see how it would be bad for the wizard to be slain here where diviners can get to him..."
> he continues in this vein until civilians are safely out of the area and possibly Tuck takes Relgar out. Or at least they prepare better.
> 
> 
> ...



Both Teresa and Shylock are entranced by Akos spell. Akos can tell that both remain aware of their surroundings, however. The other assassin pushes past Shylock and looks at Teresa. He gives Akos a bitter look. "You are going to pay for that! Even if we fail the guild will come for you!"









*OOC:*


 As noted in the OOC thread: Both Teresa and Shylock failed their saves. The other assassin did save. Rolled an 8 for his Charisma check and rolled a 6 for his Initiative. 

Teresa is not a succubus or erinyes. She just evil and sadistic.

Even with that roll, Akos doesn't know which guild. There are some obvious candidates, such as the Golden Sabres and the Hammers, which operate on Sordadon. Those two guilds are bitter rivals but they rarely operate on the bluff. Why? Because there is a mysterious thieves guild that operates in Bluffside. Akos doesn't know its name; Tuck might know but talking about the guild could get him in trouble. The public has little knowledge of that guild and the identity of its guildmaster is complete mystery.

These assassins could be members of that guild but there isn't anyway to know for sure. Even _charmed_, Teresa would never give up her guildmaster's identity, as it would be a death sentence for her.

I'm not sure about the Knowledge devotion bonus.









JustinCase said:


> Tuck steps back to Mutt, muttering to the large dog and when it growls again, the normally playfully innocent dog appears darkly threatening. Large fangs show and its narrowed eyes seem almost bloodshot.
> 
> *”Keep him safe,”* the kobold orders Mutt to guard Regdar, then adds to the wizard softly, *”Try to sneak out the back. We’ll catch up.”*
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


I will say no he doesn't






Mutt understands the danger and stays with Relgar -- guarding the draft-wizard's back. Tuck notes that one of the assassins doesn't succumb to Akos spell and moves forward to attack. Hopefully there aren't any more outside.

When Tuck speaks to Relgar, he seems to sense that something is amiss. With a prodding in his mind from _Eclipso_, Relgar looks up, sees the assassins and realizes the three of them are in danger. He also notes that they are in another inn or tavern. Patrons are scrambling for the back of the inn. Akos has planted himself between the assassins and Relgar. _They want to kill you!_ Eclipso shouts at him telepathically. _You need to either do something or get out of the inn!_


----------



## Knightfall (May 30, 2020)

*In the Alley:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> While the two Loyalists are still trying to process Tim's words, Tim takes ACTION, charging the lead Loyalist who made the threat, attacking him with the Greatsword.



Big Tim's greatsword slices a deep gash in the man's armor and chest. The loyalist grits his teeth and tries to push away Tim's sword, as he strikes back with his longsword, clumsily. Tim's shield easily blocks it.



Scotley said:


> A smile touches Breva's lips as he watches Big Tim go into actions. Here was an ally he could relate to. His own well oiled Greatsword sips from the sheath on his back with barely a whisper and light pours forth from it. "Feel the cleansing light of the Purifier. Never will the just fear to walk these streets while I draw breath to defend them." He too charges the foes feeling the blessing of the Purifier add power to his attack. His swing carries great might and he delivers a powerful blow.



While Tim slams one of the Loyalists, Breva finds his way to the other man. His blow cuts even deeper than Tim's. The man grimaces in pain but does not fall. He retaliates with roughly the same skill as the other Loyalist. His blade swing wide of Breva.

Are these really the best that this Phelix person has at his disposal?









*OOC:*


Attack vs. Big Tim > 1d20+8=11 (miss); Attack vs. Breva > 1d20+8=12 (miss) 







*Round Two*
Custodio considers his options. He could try to go get some help or enter the fray. He shakes his head and decides to cast another spell before entering battle. He calls down a _divine favor_ of the Purifier before moving in to backup Breva.









*OOC:*


+1 luck bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls for 1 minute for Custodio.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Variables



Bless: +1 morale bonus to attack & saves

Divine Favor: +1 to attack / +1 damage

Tim's AC is back to 25.

Base attacks w/ sword & shield: +11 / +10

Total attacks w/ modifiers: +13 / +12


Tim wastes no time with the following up and pressing his advantage. Tim bashes his opponent with Rizvan, and then slices him with the sword as he reels off-balance.



Spoiler: Attack Rolls & Damage



Bash with Rizvan: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26 
Tim hits AC 26 with Rizvan

Slice with sword: 1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23
Tim hits AC 23 with the Greatsword

Rizvan: 9 pts.

Greatsword: 14 pts.

Damage total: 23 pts.

Rizvan Damage: 1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9

Greatsword damage: 2D6+9 = [3, 2]+9 = 14


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2020)

Init: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


Akos keeps talking, holding two assassins inactive is more important than helping in 3-to-1 conflict

@Tellerian Hawke  divine favor is personal range for custodio only.


----------



## Knightfall (May 31, 2020)

*Back in the Alley:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim wastes no time with the following up and pressing his advantage. Tim bashes his opponent with Rizvan, and then slices him with the sword as he reels off-balance.



The loyalist soldier is bleeding from his head from where Rizvan hit him and another along his side. Still, he does not fall. He grits his teeth and glares at the half-ogre. "Kill two of us and ten more will take our place!"









*OOC:*


Will wait for @Scotley before counterattacking.


----------



## Envisioner (May 31, 2020)

Having ignored the two drinks which were delivered to his table while he was lost in thought, Relgar gradually comes to be aware of the danger surrounding himself.  His overall reaction is annoyance rather than actual concern; mapping the locale in his mind, he quickly determines the locations of his hostiles, withdraws to a position 20 feet distant from any and all of these, and then envelopes himself in an infindibulation of spatial distortion, a hypergeometric fold of the four-dimensional "paper" on which the three-dimensional "map" of the world is "drawn".  His mind reaches out to his companions, whether or not he expects them to be anywhere near him (after all, from a fifth-dimensional perspective, the entire corporeal universe is only a single point; all distances are only illusions of limited human understanding); these entities' vibrations are harmonized into the barrier, so they can slip through the field's contortions without effort, but to anyone else, the spherical barrier might as well be the edge of the universe; nothing they can do is likely to intrude for as long as he maintains the dome.









*OOC:*


Casting Leomund's Tiny Hut.  It's one of his best spells, but if the goal of these foes is to murder him, then it obviously becomes his top priority.  As far as I can read the spell, nothing can get in other than the chosen allies, which are all player characters, and maybe Tuck's dog if there's a spare slot, but he counts player characters that are in the other party before he counts Mutt.  He might hide under a table or something if projectiles are a concern, but I don't think they even are.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2020)

Breva presses his advantage and brings his huge blade around for another blow. 

attack and damage with power attack 2: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20
2D6+12 = [1, 1]+12 = 14


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2020)

Tuck curses under his breath as Regdar seems to disappear into an orb of some kind. Fearing to break the enchantment Akos has over Teresa and Shylock if he attacks the third assassin outright, the kobold digs into his magical sack and produces a tiny bag with some warnings written across it.

He lobs the bag at the assassin, and in its lazy arc through the air it comes aparts and a dark brown goo bursts out. Where it touches the ground, it immediately hardens and sticks to anything it touches, glueing chairs, tables and, most importantly, people to the floor. The assassin is effectively tied down.

Then Tuck turns and moves towards where he last saw Regdar, yelping in surprise as he steps into a dome with a view, and the wizard looking at him.









*OOC:*


Throwing a tanglefoot bag at the assassin's feet, to hold him to the ground: ranged touch attack: 1D20+10 = [16]+10 = 26



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> When you throw a tanglefoot bag at a creature (as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 10 feet), the bag comes apart and the goo bursts out, entangling the target and then becoming tough and resilient upon exposure to air. An entangled creature takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a -4 penalty to Dexterity and must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be glued to the floor, unable to move. Even on a successful save, it can move only at half speed. Huge or larger creatures are unaffected by a tanglefoot bag. A flying creature is not stuck to the floor, but it must make a DC 15 Reflex save or be unable to fly (assuming it uses its wings to fly) and fall to the ground. A tanglefoot bag does not function underwater.
> 
> A creature that is glued to the floor (or unable to fly) can break free by making a DC 17 Strength check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the goo with a slashing weapon. A creature trying to scrape goo off itself, or another creature assisting, does not need to make an attack roll; hitting the goo is automatic, after which the creature that hit makes a damage roll to see how much of the goo was scraped off. Once free, the creature can move (including flying) at half speed. A character capable of spellcasting who is bound by the goo must make a DC 15 Concentration check to cast a spell. The goo becomes brittle and fragile after 2d4 rounds, cracking apart and losing its effectiveness. An application of universal solvent to a stuck creature dissolves the alchemical goo immediately.
> 
> Source: Goods And Services :: d20srd.org


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck curses under his breath as Relgar seems to disappear into an orb of some kind. Fearing to break the enchantment Akos has over Teresa and Shylock if he attacks the third assassin outright, the kobold digs into his magical sack and produces a tiny bag with some warnings written across it.
> 
> He lobs the bag at the assassin, and in its lazy arc through the air it comes aparts and a dark brown goo bursts out. Where it touches the ground, it immediately hardens and sticks to anything it touches, glueing chairs, tables and, most importantly, people to the floor. The assassin is effectively tied down.
> 
> ...



The bag's gooey strands envelop most of the assassin's body and immediately hardens. If not for the man's deftness, the man would be glued to the inn's floor. Regardless, he is still trapped in the mess. The man curses.









*OOC:*


Assassin's Reflex Save: 1d20+7=23 | Reading online there wasn't a definite answer to whether or not the Tanglefoot bag's forced reflex save would be at -4. Regardless, even if it is at -4, the assassin would still make that save at 19. So, he's at -2 to hit, -4 reflex, and moves at half speed.








Envisioner said:


> Having ignored the two drinks which were delivered to his table while he was lost in thought, Relgar gradually comes to be aware of the danger surrounding himself.  His overall reaction is annoyance rather than actual concern; mapping the locale in his mind, he quickly determines the locations of his hostiles, withdraws to a position 20 feet distant from any and all of these, and then envelopes himself in an infindibulation of spatial distortion, a hypergeometric fold of the four-dimensional "paper" on which the three-dimensional "map" of the world is "drawn".  His mind reaches out to his companions, whether or not he expects them to be anywhere near him (after all, from a fifth-dimensional perspective, the entire corporeal universe is only a single point; all distances are only illusions of limited human understanding); these entities' vibrations are harmonized into the barrier, so they can slip through the field's contortions without effort, but to anyone else, the spherical barrier might as well be the edge of the universe; nothing they can do is likely to intrude for as long as he maintains the dome.





JustinCase said:


> Then Tuck turns and moves towards where he last saw Relgar, yelping in surprise as he steps into a dome with a view, and the wizard looking at him.



Tuck notes a sense of calm in the dome. Sound from outside is slightly muffled as if listening through thick canvas. He can still see Akos and the assassins clearly, however. The loremaster still has Teresa and Shylock enthralled while the other assassin moves slowly under the effect of the tanglefoot bag. The assassin still seems focused on Akos, moving towards him.

After Tuck disappears into the dome, Mutt barks and whines. He hadn't stayed at Relgar's side when the drafts-wizard when he'd move to find 'the optimal' spot to cast his spell. When he sees his pack-mate disappear, however, the big dog immediately tries to find him. Mutt balks, backs out, sniffs the air, and then renters the dome, carefully. He notes Relgar at the center but moves to Tuck, happy to see his friend.



Neurotic said:


> Init: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8
> 
> Akos keeps talking, holding two assassins inactive is more important than helping in 3-to-1 conflict



The loremaster's words keep the two foes under his spell. The other assassin growls and curses like an animal as he tries to get the tanglefoot goo off himself without luck. The man curses loudly again, considering his options. He produces a dagger from his belt and hurls it at Akos in desperation. The dagger slices the edge of Akos' shoulder as flies by and embeds itself into a wood behind the loremaster.









*OOC:*


*Thrown Dagger**:* 1d20+5=23 (hit); Damage: 1d4+2=3 | I'm assuming that Akos isn't more than 10 feet away from the assassin, but if he's more like 15 to 20 feet away, the roll to hit would still be 21.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 2, 2020)

OOC: and thanks to my DR it does NOTHING  since Akos isn't surprised. Can I weave a suggestion in the speech or is it "do anything else" part?

Feeling hit by the hated iron, Akos frowns but continues to speak, the attack isn't hard enough to draw blood even by his enhanced sensitivity to iron weapons. considering the hit until he sees the smallest seep of blood staining his white robe.

I a moment he changes from diplomat to the insulted courtier with some power behind him. He pulls himself up and glares at all the assassins.

"You dare." he breathes "YOU DARE!" he shouts as his demeanor darkens, his face getting forbidding, ominous aspect, eyes darkening, the angles more pronounced and eyes flashing
"Curse of the Fey Court upon you all, you will ALL die, DIE for this! Bow and beg for mercy and you may yet live!"




Spoiler: Actions



Free: charm domain free activation of +4 CHA
Move as needed to be within 10' from all assassins or at least the one slowed and Shylak
Standard: 
Intimidate Imperious command: 1D20+22 = [10]+22 = 32 total actually 34 due charm domain - they cower unless they beat 34 with  (1d20 + character level or Hit Dice + target’s Wisdom bonus [if any] + target’s modifiers on saves against fear)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2020)

*Throwdown Alley:*


Scotley said:


> Breva presses his advantage and brings his huge blade around for another blow.
> 
> attack and damage with power attack 2: 1D20+11 = [9]+11 = 20
> 2D6+12 = [1, 1]+12 = 14



The blow strikes the loyalist sharp on the man's chest. He clutches at himself and screams in anger before striking back with all his strength with his longsword. The blade nearly takes Breva's head off but a slight shift from the paladin causes only to cut into Breva's shoulder.

Encouraged by his confederate's success, the loyalist fighting Tim counterattacks with a renewed zeal and evil in his eyes. He swings his blade for Tim's throat but the the knight easily block the blow with Rizvan. The man curses in frustration. "Where the hell is he?" He yells at no one in particular.









*OOC:*


*Loyalist fighting Breva:* Longsword > 1d20+8=28 (hit, possible crit.), Confirm Roll > 1d20+8=18 (not a crit.), Damage >1d8+2=7
*Loyalist fighting Tim:* 1d20+8=11 (miss)







------------------------
*Round 3*
While Vinccenzo ponders what to do near the theater, he sees another cloaked man arrive soon after the last two. He rushes towards a scream and shakes off his cloak before rushing out of sight around the corner of the building and into the alley. The trio of adventurers hear his footsteps, hopeful it is their allies, but once the man is in sight, they realize it another one of Phelix's Loyalists.

He looks over the situation for a moment before deciding to charge Custodio with all his strength. He tries to slam his blade into the avenger's back but nearly trips and falls. Custodio deftly sidesteps the man's attack and tries to skewer the loyalist with his bastard sword but the man's awkward positioning means Custodio just misses the mark.









*OOC:*


*Loyalist fighting Custodio:* Longsword (Charge plus Power Attack []+4) > 1d20+6=8 (huge miss!) 
*Custodio's counterattack:* Bastard Sword > 1d20+10=15 (miss)


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 2, 2020)

Tuck curses in what Regdar may or may not understand as the kobold’s racial tongue as they watch the other two assassins snap out of whatever enchantment previously bound them. 

Almost too fast to observe with the untrained eye, Tuck rapidly produces bolts from his pack and in quick succession fires his crossbow at each of the assaillants in turn. 

*”Get ‘em!”* he orders Mutt without stopping his own attacks. 









*OOC:*


Full action attack, which with the Rapid Reload and Rapid Shot ranger feats means I make three attacks, although at -2 (already included in rolls). 

Attack with +1 light crossbow and rapid shot: 
Attacking Teresa: 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28
1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3
Attacking Shylock: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
Attacking third assassin: 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck curses in what Relgar may or may not understand as the kobold’s racial tongue as they watch the other two assassins snap out of whatever enchantment previously bound them.
> 
> Almost too fast to observe with the untrained eye, Tuck rapidly produces bolts from his pack and in quick succession fires his crossbow at each of the assaillants in turn.
> 
> ...



The first bolt glances Teresa's shoulder just before she turns towards Akos with confusion in her eyes. The other two bolts fail to find the mark. At the same time, Mutt growls and rushes out of the tiny hut and throws himself at the third assassin. The big dog tries to bite the man but the assassin manages to barely avoid the teeth. His eyes are wide as he fends off the dog.

Akos watches as Teresa's eyes change from confusion to intense anger. She bares her teeth to the loremaster and then glances at her shoulder before yelling at Shylock. "Get the others! Kill them. Show no mercy!" She looks back at Akos with a wicked look on her face. "Now, you. I'm going to make you suffer for what you just did and it's going to hurt and not in a fun way, for you." She pulls a potion bottle from her belt and drinks it then she draws her blade as she takes a step towards Akos.

Shylock nods and stalks towards the tiny hut (drawing his blade), carefully, after avoiding the fired bolt. He enters the spell's radius and immediately looks at Tuck with his crossbow. He moves towards the urban ranger and slashes out with his short sword but Tuck easily avoids the blade.









*OOC:*


*Big Mutt:* Bite > 1d20+6=15 (miss)
*Teresa:* Drinks a potion and draws her blade during a 5-ft step.
*Shylock:* Short Sword > 1d20+5=11 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Feeling hit by the hated iron, Akos frowns but continues to speak, the attack isn't hard enough to draw blood even by his enhanced sensitivity to iron weapons. considering the hit until he sees the smallest seep of blood staining his white robe.
> 
> I a moment he changes from diplomat to the insulted courtier with some power behind him. He pulls himself up and glares at all the assassins.
> 
> ...



Teresa's eyes turn once again. "By the gods, no, no!" She barely gets out the words. Once gain she is frozen but now by fear. The other assassin that Akos can see screams and cowers on the floor. Mutt sands guard over him, growling.

(In the _tiny hut_, Shylock begins shaking in fear and can barely stand; his eyes turn towards the loremaster. "W-what is happening?" Is all her say.)









*OOC:*


*Level Checks
Assassin:* 1d20+5=19 (failed)
*Teresa:* 1d20+6=16 (failed)
*Shylock:* 1d20+5=14 (or 16) (failed)

Note that Shylock has moved into the tiny hut, so Akos cannot _see him_. Now, Shylock can see Akos and can hear him but the sound is a bit muffled. If Akos' needs to be able to see his foes, then Shylock won't be affected. If Shylock only needs to hear Akos, then he gets a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll (not that it matters).


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 3, 2020)

Spoiler: Variables



Bless: +1 morale bonus to attack & saves
Tim's AC is 25.
Base attacks w/ sword & shield: +11 / +10
Total attacks w/ modifiers: +12 / +11



Tim counterattacks with the Greatsword, as his opponent is snarling in frustration; Tim's stab is aimed at the Loyalist's center mass.

*Tim snickers,* "Ten more to replace you when you fall, eh? It's nice to know that your leader considers you so expendable."

Tim also tries to bash his opponent once more, but the big Half-Ogre overextends his reach because of a false step. If he managed to hit the man now, it would be a lucky shot indeed.



Spoiler: Attack Rolls & Damage



*Greatsword Attack: (Hits AC19)*
Greatsword Attack: 1D20+12 = [7]+12 = 19


*Rizvan Attack: (Hits AC13)*
Rizvan Attack: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13


*Greatsword Damage: 12 pts. * (If a 19 hits)
Sword Damage: 2D6+8 = [1, 3]+8 = 12


*Rizvan Damage: 12 pts.* (If a 13 hits, that is.)
Rizvan Damage: 1D8+7 = [5]+7 = 12


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 3, 2020)

Having evidently overestimated the impregnability of his Abjuration, Relgar looks up with annoyance at his would-be assassin, and brings up his hands, held stiffly together at the risk, with his splayed fingers weaving the same sort of transdimensional energy that formed his diaphanous shelter, but much more concretely focused.  A series of droning subvocalized equations calls the visualized construct into higher relief, and a blade-studded examplar of hypergeometry manifests into apparition between his palms.  From its central core, whose shape resembles a Meta-Stellated Dodecamerkaba, three radial spikes extend out in the attacker's direction, reflective of almost two dozen more which unfold into the higher planes from which the shape's Platonic essence is drawn.  If he continued to chant his numerical sequence and fold his digits through the increasingly uncomfortable tiled metrics, the shape in all its glory would eventually emerge into "meatspace", but the wizard has no need for such an idealized object at the moment.  Instead, he wills the globe to shatter while nine-tenths of its substance remains theoretical, and the tiny fragment which he allowed to crystallize into solidity, the gossamer framework holding the three spires of the projectile together, flings itself forward along a projected vector with all the inevitability of a broken stalactite plunging to the cavern floor.









*OOC:*


CoyoteCode Dice Roller
Well that was lovely.  I have no idea what to add, but it's probably not enough.  I also am not sure how much damage I would deal if I hit, since I think I fudged the rules on this feat and I no longer recall how exactly.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 3, 2020)

Breva grunts as the foe's sword slices into his shoulder. "You'll have to do better than that." He glances at the newest foe who attacked Custodio. "I see your friends are not more skilled than you." He brings his blade around, but the wound in his shoulder is more impairing than he expected and he fails to connect. 

power attack 2 and damage: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
2D6+12 = [6, 4]+12 = 22


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 3, 2020)

*Throwdown Alley:*


Scotley said:


> Breva grunts as the foe's sword slices into his shoulder. "You'll have to do better than that." He glances at the newest foe who attacked Custodio. "I see your friends are not more skilled than you." He brings his blade around, but the wound in his shoulder is more impairing than he expected and he fails to connect.
> 
> power attack 2 and damage: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
> 2D6+12 = [6, 4]+12 = 22



Indeed, his opponent manages to avoid Breva's blade using his own sword to parry the assault. The loyalist grins and counters but Breva manages to block it with his blade as well. The ringing of steel on steel echoes through the alley.

The backdoor of a nearby shop opens and a old man walks out with a look of annoyance on his face. He sees the fight and stands in shock. Custodio yells at him to get back inside and lock his door. The man rushes back inside his shop.









*OOC:*


*Loyalist:* Long Sword > 1d20+8=11 (miss)








Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim counterattacks with the Greatsword, as his opponent is snarling in frustration; Tim's stab is aimed at the Loyalist's center mass.
> 
> *Tim snickers,* "Ten more to replace you when you fall, eh? It's nice to know that your leader considers you so expendable."
> 
> ...



The loyalist misjudges his position and steps into Tim's blade, which nearly takes his head off. The man is bleeding profusely from his wounds and looks ready to drop. He manages to sidestep Tim's shield bash and tries to go for the knight's gut. 









*OOC:*


*Loyalist:* Longsword > 1d20+8=28 (hit and possible crit.), Confirm Roll > 1d20+8=11 (not a crit.), Damage > 1d8+2=3 






*Round 4*
The third loyalist manages to to right himself and swing his blade around at Custodio but the avenger easily blocks it. with his bastard sword. The elite guardsman roundhouses his blade and nearly takes the man's head off! The blade cuts deep; blood sprays from the wound. The man chokes out a gasp and clutches at his chest. A moment of panic enters his eyes.

"Surrender," Custodio orders calmly. "I will cal for my fellow guards and you will receive a fair trial."

The man composes himself and stares down the avenger with renewed anger, in silence.

"So be it then. The Purifier will judge you."









*OOC:*


*Loyalist:* Longsword > 1d20+8=11 (miss)
*Custodio:* Bastard Sword > 1d20+11=31 (hit and possible crit.), Confirm Roll > 1d20+11=18 (Confirmed!), Damage > 2d10+8=18+2=20 (almost forgot _bless_)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 3, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:* 


Envisioner said:


> Having evidently overestimated the impregnability of his Abjuration, Relgar looks up with annoyance at his would-be assassin, and brings up his hands, held stiffly together at the risk, with his splayed fingers weaving the same sort of transdimensional energy that formed his diaphanous shelter, but much more concretely focused.  A series of droning subvocalized equations calls the visualized construct into higher relief, and a blade-studded examplar of hypergeometry manifests into apparition between his palms.  From its central core, whose shape resembles a Meta-Stellated Dodecamerkaba, three radial spikes extend out in the attacker's direction, reflective of almost two dozen more which unfold into the higher planes from which the shape's Platonic essence is drawn.  If he continued to chant his numerical sequence and fold his digits through the increasingly uncomfortable tiled metrics, the shape in all its glory would eventually emerge into "meatspace", but the wizard has no need for such an idealized object at the moment.  Instead, he wills the globe to shatter while nine-tenths of its substance remains theoretical, and the tiny fragment which he allowed to crystallize into solidity, the gossamer framework holding the three spires of the projectile together, flings itself forward along a projected vector with all the inevitability of a broken stalactite plunging to the cavern floor.



The projectile would have missed the foe if not for the boisterous intimidation that the one called Akos spoke. The assassin, frozen in stark fear, cannot move to avoid the needle and it hits him directly in the face. The cowering man only whimpers in response. He doesn't even try to attack Tuck who is standing near him. Did Relgar forget the kobold was there? _'You didn't hit the kobold, so don't worry about it'_, Eclipso muses to him.



			
				Envisioner said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> CoyoteCode Dice Roller
> Well that was lovely.  I have no idea what to add, but it's probably not enough.  I also am not sure how much damage I would deal if I hit, since I think I fudged the rules on this feat and I no longer recall how exactly.











*OOC:*


As a ranged attack it would be 8 + you BAB + your Dexterity modifier, so it would be as follows: 8+3+2=13. It is a hit since the assassin, Shylock, is cowering because of Akos demoralizing Intimidate, so Relgar hits! I believe he does 1d4=4 damage to Shylock since you already cast _tiny hut_.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 4, 2020)

Spoiler: Variables



*Bless: *+1 morale bonus to attack & saves
Tim's AC is 25.
Base attacks w/ sword & shield: +11 / +10
*Total attacks w/ modifiers: *+12 / +11





Spoiler: Combat Math



*Greatsword Attack Roll:*
Greatsword Attack Roll: 1D20+12 = [17]+12 = 29
 

*Rizvan Attack Roll:*
Rizvan Attack Roll: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25
 

*Greatsword Damage Roll:*
Greatsword Damage: 2D6+8 = [2, 6]+8 = 16


*Rizvan Damage Roll:*
Rizvan Damage Roll: 1D8+7 = [7]+7 = 14




Tim re-aligns his footing, stepping in on his nervous foe. This time, he leads with Rizvan, seeking to use the Loyalist's exhaustion against him; Tim pulls the punch, hitting him in the thick, top-most part of his forehead, so as to render him unconscious.

*Tim muses to himself,*~I refuse to kill such a weakling; and besides, he is worth more to us alive. If the gallows is his fate, then so be it, but in the interests of justice being served, he will speak of what he knows before he hangs.~









*OOC:*


 Tim inflicts 14 pts. of Non-Lethal damage upon the Loyalist. If it is enough to render him unconscious, he will take a 1-square adjustment, placing himself within range of the most recent Loyalist who is attacking Custodio. If it isn't, he will attack this Loyalist with the flat of the blade (non-lethal damage) as well. If his Loyalist gets cold-cocked by Rizvan, his Greatsword attack on Custodio's foe will be for lethal damage.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 4, 2020)

Tuck ignores the spell effects that are obviously from Relgar, and the kobold keeps firing his crossbow at Shylock who is now so close.

Meanwhile Mutt keeps attacking the third assassin like Tuck ordered him to, tearing into the man's legs with his huge fangs.









*OOC:*


From the description, I was unsure if Shylock is adjacent to Tuck or not. So I rolled a full attack (with rapid shot), but if he has to take a 5-foot step back first, I think only the first of those attacks matters. Or perhaps I'm misremembering the 5-foot step rule; a quick search of the SRD didn't show up what I wanted. Anyway, he only attacks Shylock.

rapid shot: 
1D20+10 = [6]+10 = *16* for 1D6+1 = [2]+1 = *3* damage
1D20+10 = [2]+10 = *12* for 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = *2* damage
1D20+5 = [20]+5 = *25* (possible crit!) for 1D6+1 = [1]+1 = *2* damage 

crit confirmation: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = *11* (probably miss) for 1D6 = [4] = *4* additional damage 

Mutt attacks the third assassin.

Mutt: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = *26 *for 1D6+5 = [2]+5 = *7* damage


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 4, 2020)

Akos calls upon his powers. The time for not-fighting is passed, death is the order of the day. He joins his hands together and mimics opening the book with his palms. Upon them, a ghostly book made of leaves manifests and bluish light plays over his forearms before the leaves blow over into the assassin.

But he is not a warrior, his spirit is his weapon, not real weapons. The ambient temperature falls, but the blast is totally ineffectual unless one counts the frozen drinks caught in the blast.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: as needed
Swift: activate gloves of eldritch admixture
Standard: 
Eldritch blast; cold damage: 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4
4D6 = [3, 3, 1, 6] = 13
 - forgot the bonus from Knowledge devotion, but natural 1


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 4, 2020)

The results of his Invisible Needle clearly illustrate to Relgar that he isn't going to overcome this challenge by simply blasting away at his assailant.  Time for a different approach.  The social skills he's never mastered are possible to simulate artificially through illusion magic; with a few subtle gestures of hands held by his side, behind his back, under the furniture or the like, and a few mumbled incantations between sentences of normal speech, the wizard weaves a semblance of normality whose Glamerous nature masks its own manifestation, like an skilled water elemental gliding under the surface of a lake, naturally absorbing the ripples of its own passage so that its motion goes unnoticed.









*OOC:*


Casting Serene Visage to gain a +10 to Bluff checks; I'm hoping that I can perform the actual Bluff check itself as part of the same action.







"That uncomfortable stinging sensation is only the veriest tip of the proverbial iceberg; I am capable of wreaking a much more thorough arcane deconstruction upon your unfortunate physiognomy.  You see, I'm not trapped in this bubble with you; you're trapped in this bubble with me.  A decision which you will have ample opportunity to regret.  Unless, of course, you feel like purchasing some clemency from my considerable aggrievance, and its resultant painful manifestations.  So speak quickly, while you still have a functioning tongue.  Who sent you, and why?  I want names, locations, and exact details of whoever chose you as their hapless patsy for this uniquely unwise provocation."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is the intro for @Aust Thale's PC, Falen Aust Thale.

*Docks of Sordadon*
Falen watches from the foredeck of the _Firequeen_ as it pulls into the Harbor District of the floating canal port of Sordadon. While the crew scrambles around him to settle the large sailing ship near the docks, Falen can't help but stare up at the imposing cliffs of western Kanpur. Up on those cliffs is the city of Bluffside — his destination after all these months of travel to and from Tânger. His hand inadvertently goes up to his chest where the letter is safely tucked in an inside pocket.

His old mentor, Max, had sent him to get the missive for an man named Lord Cassianus Avitus, the current ambassador of Ticinum to Bluffside. Why he had to go all the way to Tânger by ship to physically pick up the letter is a mystery. Magic would have been considerably faster. Max hadn't told him the reason why had to be this way, but he'd paid Falen well for the trip, up front. Max never parted with gold easily.

Falen had little trouble getting the letter but booking passage back north had been a challenge. News had arrived in Tânger that trouble is brewing in Bluffside. Rumors about war and disease and magical explosions. Gossip flows like coin and mead in Tânger; it never ends.

The _Firequeen_'s anchor is dropped and the ship is firmly secured to the dock as well. The crew is taking no chance, as they don't want to displease their captain, Meri-en-sekar. The Khemitian woman is a fierce warrior and sailor and a long time compatriot of Falen's good friend Bixby Cobblegood. At first, Falen had thought it luck that she'd been in Tânger but Max and Bixby had planned it that way in case the unseen seer had gotten into trouble get out of the city. He had and luckily Meri-en-sekar and her crew were there to bail him out. He'd had to pay extra, of course, but it had been worth it.

A group of cutthroats simply known as The Dusk had come out of the shadows and tried to kill Falen and take the letter. Meri's first mate, Hanodeen, had been watching the half-hobgoblin's back without him realizing it. The man had been a ghost until he and his scimitar came out of the night and kill three of the cutthroats and whisked Falen to the _Firequeen_. Once out to sea, the Dusk tried again alongside hired pirates of the bleakest sort. Two pirate ships had tried to board the _Firequeen_, but they were no match for the galleon's impressive cannons.

"You better get going," Captain Meri says to Falen. The tall Khemitian woman had snuck up behind him while he was deep in thought. "And try not to get those pretty eyes of yours in trouble. I won't be there to bail you out this time, _malih_."

Meri-en-sekar had taken a shine to him but had kept Falen at arms length during the voyage. She had to keep up appearances for the crew. Now, the bulk of the crew was disappearing onto Sordadon's streets looking to spend their pay and bonus for getting the _Firequeen_ to port in one piece. The captain sets her chin on top of Falen's head and points to a waiting cog, "the _Vulture_ won't wait long before heading into the Cavern Harbor. Captain Reeth is doing you a favor taking you to into the Undercity without payment. Don't forget that."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2020)

Annoyed, Breva takes a calming breath. "You are starting to bother then neighbors. Let's bring this to a swift conclusion." He continues by drawing his blade back and stabbing deep into the man before him. 

OOC: power attack 2 and damage: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
2D6+12 = [1, 1]+12 = 14


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 4, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck ignores the spell effects that are obviously from Relgar, and the kobold keeps firing his crossbow at Shylock who is now so close.
> 
> Meanwhile Mutt keeps attacking the third assassin like Tuck ordered him to, tearing into the man's legs with his huge fangs.
> 
> ...



All three bolts hit the mark, as Shylock remains frozen in fear. The ugly assassin looks like a pincushion. The third bolt sinks deep into the man's shoulder while other two are in his chest and thigh. Blood trickles down from his shoulder wound. "Please, no more," he whimpers.

Meanwhile, Mutt growls and then bites the other assassin in shoulder and shakes the man. His magic fangs tear open a gash and the man yells in agony.









*OOC:*


Shylock is cowering this round, so it doesn't matter. Shylock doesn't threaten Tuck this round. You crit. confirmation roll was a success since he has a -2 to AC and no Dex this round.








Neurotic said:


> Akos calls upon his powers. The time for not-fighting is passed, death is the order of the day. He joins his hands together and mimics opening the book with his palms. Upon them, a ghostly book made of leaves manifests and bluish light plays over his forearms before the leaves blow over into the assassin.
> 
> But he is not a warrior, his spirit is his weapon, not real weapons. The ambient temperature falls, but the blast is totally ineffectual unless one counts the frozen drinks caught in the blast.
> 
> ...



The table next to Teresa splits apart and the drinks are soon misshapen ice cubes on the floor. The female assassin doesn't move, still feeling the effects of Akos intimidation.



Envisioner said:


> The results of his Invisible Needle clearly illustrate to Relgar that he isn't going to overcome this challenge by simply blasting away at his assailant.  Time for a different approach.  The social skills he's never mastered are possible to simulate artificially through illusion magic; with a few subtle gestures of hands held by his side, behind his back, under the furniture or the like, and a few mumbled incantations between sentences of normal speech, the wizard weaves a semblance of normality whose Glamerous nature masks its own manifestation, like an skilled water elemental gliding under the surface of a lake, naturally absorbing the ripples of its own passage so that its motion goes unnoticed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shylock can do nothing but stare and listen to Relgar. The man's mind is mud and Relgar's word take the fight right out of him. He drops his short sword on the floor and repeats, "No more, I- I'll tell you whatever you want to know. Just, no more pain." The man's knees buckle and he crumples to the floor. "We are members of the Brelish Thieves Guild here in Bluffside."

"No Shylock, stop talking," the third assassin yells. "Don't tell them anything!"

Shylock continues speaking without even acknowledging his fellow guild member. "The guild is located in The Crossed Candles in the Old City district. We were sent by our guildmaster, Kelik, although he goes by another name as the owner of shop, Barclay Winton. H- he and Phelix are old friends from their time together in Sharn. Phelix offered him a chance to relocate to Bluffside so they could work together and Kelik could create his own guild. Phelix wants you," he finally looks up at Relgar. "And the ones named Custodio and Tymbeck dead at any cost." He glances at Tuck. "We didn't know these other would be here helping you, but we had our orders."

Blood begins to seep out of the man's mouth. "Phelix is worried. That's why we're here and why he sent the others after your friends and Lady Émilienne too. Phelix is sending assassins throughout the city and not just from our guild. His loyalists are tracking the other two, and he is sending his best assassins to kill that guard commander known as Oakfirst, as well as Lady Pomander. He's targeting everyone that has been getting in his way." He shakes his head. "You cannot stop them all. He has spies everywhere and half the guards are on the take or just corrupt. The best of of your allies will be dead by dawn."

"You fool!" The Brelish assassin yells.

He ignores Mutt and tries to find his way to Shylock to silence him. Mutt chomps down on him again, but the man rips himself away and stumbles into the _tiny hut_. He sees Shylock on his knees and throws his short sword like it's a dagger. The blade sinks into Shylock's back and Shylock howls in pain.

"I said stop talking, you spineless idiot!"

Shylock slumps forward onto the floor and doesn't move.









*OOC:*


You can make the Bluff check as part of the same action (we'll also consider it a _feint_ in combat) and Shylock has at -2 circumstance penalty to his Sense Motive check.

*Relgar:* Bluff check > 1d20+9=19
*Shylock:* Sense Motive check > 1d20-2=2  | He's also flat-footed for the next round.
*Mutt:* AoO > 1d20+6=23 (hit), Damage > 1d6+5=7
*Assassin:* Thrown Short Sword > (-2 for shaken, -4 throwing melee weapon): 1d20+1=15 (hit), Damage > 1d6+2=5


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 5, 2020)

*Throwdown Alley:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Math
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The shield bash snaps the loyalist's head back. If Tim had used all his might the man would be dead. His eyes roll into he back of his head and he falls to the ground, unconscious.

He follows up the 'pulled' attack with a full-force swing of his greatsword into the man fighting Custodio. The blade sinks deep into the man's side. He never saw the attack coming.



Scotley said:


> Annoyed, Breva takes a calming breath. "You are starting to bother then neighbors. Let's bring this to a swift conclusion." He continues by drawing his blade back and stabbing deep into the man before him.
> 
> OOC: power attack 2 and damage: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28
> 2D6+12 = [1, 1]+12 = 14



The loyalist tries to sidestep the blade but takes it full in the chest. His eyes glaze over and he drops to the ground. Breva can tell that the man isn't dead, only unconscious. But he won't be getting back up any time soon.

*Round 5*
The loyalist looks at Big Tim nervously and then notes that his allies have both fallen. He snarls at Custodio and slams his blade into the Elite guard. Custodio easily blocks it with his heavy wooden shield.

"You are all alone," he says. "Surrender now and we will show you mercy."

The man spits in Custodio's face and laughs.

Custodio brings his bastard sword down on the man's shoulder with all his strength. The blade tears into the loyalist and it looks as though he's about to drop to the ground.

"Well, I see you two have been busy," a voice says from on high. Tim and Custodio look up to see a figure _flying_ overhead. The elven woman has a pensive look on her face, but her appearance is slightly disheveled. "I was worried I wouldn't find you in time." She looks at Breva. "Who's this?"

"Lady Émilienne," Custodio says plainly, hardly believing his eyes.

"N-no, you're supposed to be dead!" The loyalist shouts.

"The villains tried and failed," she replies.









*OOC:*


*Loyalist:* Longsword (+2 Power Attack) > 1d20+6=16 (miss)
*Custodio:* Bastard Sword > 1d20+11=22 (hit), Damage > 1d10+4=8
*Lady Émilienne:* Initiative > 1d20+2=12
@Tellerian Hawke and @Scotley,  you guys are up. The last loyalist now looks weaker than the one that Tim shield bashed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Variables



*Bless: *+1 morale bonus to attack & saves
Tim's AC is 25.
Base attacks w/ sword & shield: +11 / +10
*Total attacks w/ modifiers: *+12 / +11





Spoiler: Combat Data



*Greatsword Attack vs. Last Loyalist, Punch Pulled*
Greatsword Attack Roll Last Loyalist: 1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23

*Rizvan Attack vs. Last Loyalist, Punch Pulled (Probably a Miss)*
Rizvan Attack Roll vs. Last Loyalist: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14

*Greatsword Damage vs. Last Loyalist*
Greatsword Damage Roll Last Loyalist: 2D6+8 = [4, 4]+8 = 16



*Big Tim states, flatly, addressing Custodio as he attacks the last Loyalist,* "The time for ASKING is at an end. He's going to surrender the hard way."

Tim turns the Greatsword so that the next blow strikes with the flat of the blade, inflicting non-lethal damage; he swings with the precision of a battlefield veteran, connecting HARD with the man's jaw! But alas, the force of the blow puts him out of position for an effective follow-up from Rizvan, not that it matters much...


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 5, 2020)

Relgar looks up with anger at the assassin of his would-be assassin.  Since he's just disarmed himself in what appears to be desperation, the wizard assumes he no longer poses a threat, and a sudden surge of righteous indignation overcomes him.  Not even bothering to conjure another Invisible Needle, he strides forward and aims a kick at the knees or vitals of the new attacker.









*OOC:*


Unarmed attack.  Rules-wise I'm probably just going to get myself punched, but it seems in-character to try.  I'll let you just decide for yourself whether it works.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 5, 2020)

*Throwdown Alley:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The greatsword impacts the man's face, snapping it back. If Tim had used the cutting edge, he would have taken the man's head clean off. Instead, there is a flattening of his nose and a crack of the man's jaw. Even keeping control not to kill, Tim leaves the loyalist with a lasting mark. The man crumples to the ground, unconscious, which means Tim swings his shield through the open space above the loyalist.

"I have to ask them to surrender," Custodio says to Tim. "It's my duty as an Elite even if I'm not wearing the uniform. Considering my interactions with them in the past, I knew that they wouldn't drop their weapons. Their fanatics."

Lady Émilienne flies down to the street and end her spell. "The ones that attacked me were just as crazed. If the Sectarian Guard hadn't come to my aid, I would have been hard pressed even with my _fly_ spell."

"Do you require aid, my lady?" Custodio asks.

"No, I used up two of my healing potions to restore myself." She walks up to Breva and notes his attire. "Another worshiper of the Purifier, I see. You calling in reinforcements, Custodio?"

"Not exactly," he replies while reaching for the manacles attached to his belt. He puts them on the loyalist that Tim just knocked out. "I wished I had two more for these others. We should bind them, but I left my pack with my rope back at the manor."

"I am Lady Émilienne, Wizard of the Seventh Order and cleric of Sky and Air," she introduces herself to Breva, her hand outstretched to shake Breva's. "Like Custodio, I am one of Bluffside's Elite and a Tower Wizard for the area around the Gardens. I am glad you were here to help them."

Breva is taken aback by the elf woman's contradiction of titles and adventurer's appearance. She does not dress like a guard but then neither does Custodio.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 5, 2020)

*"Lady Émilienne,"* Tuck breathes in shock. *"Lady Pomander..."*

Shylock's other words register as well, and the urban ranger ponders what he knows about this Brelish Thieves' Guild and The Crossed Candles.

*"Akos! Stop flirting, we need to warn the others!"* the kobold calls out to his companion, and whatever he was going to do next is interrupted by the sword thrown into Shylock's back.

*"Fool thief,"* Tuck hisses, followed by a foul curse in his race's version of the Draconic language, and his reptilian eyes narrow as they focus on the assassin still standing - for now. He aims his fine crossbow, but changes his mind when Relgar unexpectedly kicks the man on the knee.

Dropping his crossbow, Tuck slips his deceptively dull looking sword out of its sheath and from the other side stabs the blade in hard.

Mutt moves after his intended target, and if he still stands, will bite him again.









*OOC:*


Moving up to the third assassin, flanking with Relgar (+2), and attacking with the +1 shortsword:

Shortsword: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = *12 *for 1D4 = [4] = *4* damage

If the assassin still stands, Mutt will attack too:

Mutt: 1D20+7 = [6]+7 = *13* for 1D6+5 = [3]+5 = *8* damage


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 5, 2020)

*OOC:*


Less a punch in the face than a kick in the knee; Relgar is really mad, and he's not a fighter, so if he does get physical, he'll go straight for the dirty fighting route, not any attempt at a fair contest (which he would lose).


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 5, 2020)

*OOC:*




Envisioner said:


> Less a punch in the face than a kick in the knee; Relgar is really mad, and he's not a fighter, so if he does get physical, he'll go straight for the dirty fighting route, not any attempt at a fair contest (which he would lose).



Right, I missed that. I'll adjust my post.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 5, 2020)

*Silverbow Inn:*
Teresa snaps out of the worst of her fear and looks around her. She can only see Akos in front of her and the big dog. The others are in he magical sphere, out of sight. But she did hear Shylock talking. He's given up. She knows she can take the loremaster in front of her, if he would just stop talking long enough for her to gut him. She looks at the splintered table and knows she got lucky. Better to live.

"We will meet again," she coos at him while making a gesture that she's going to cut something off. Then she bolts before Akos can respond. She rushes out of the inn's front door into the streets of New City.









*OOC:*


Teresa withdraws from combat as  full-round action. Double moves. Akos can follower her, but she's through the inn's door before he acts. If he doesn't follow her, he can move and attack the last assassin in the tiny hut or do something else.








Envisioner said:


> Relgar looks up with anger at the assassin of his would-be assassin.  Since he's just disarmed himself in what appears to be desperation, the wizard assumes he no longer poses a threat, and a sudden surge of righteous indignation overcomes him.  Not even bothering to conjure another Invisible Needle, he strides forward and aims a kick at the knees or vitals of the new attacker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The assassin is taken aback by Relgar's boldness, yet the clumsy kick is easily avoided by the Brelish rogue. He shakes his head in disbelief.









*OOC:*


*Relgar:* Unarmed Attack > 1d20+2=10+2=12 (miss)








JustinCase said:


> *"Lady Émilienne,"* Tuck breathes in shock. *"Lady Pomander..."*
> 
> Shylock's other words register as well, and the urban ranger ponders what he knows about this Brelish Thieves' Guild and The Crossed Candles.
> 
> ...



The assassin is a slippery fellow, even covered in goo. Not only does he dodge Relgar's kick, but also he manages to avoid Tuck's blade. Mutt, however, bites the man hard in the back. He quickly steps away from the kobold and draws his dagger and stabs out at Relgar. But Mutt bites the man's ass off. The big dog chomps down hard on a soft spot and the assassin goes down bleeding from his rump.









*OOC:*


The assassin isn't shaken this round. He was shaken last round and cowering the same round as Akos performed his intimidation (since he was after Akos in the initiative order). Mutt gets an AoO against the assassin but not Relgar (since he's not armed) or Tuck.
*Mutt:* AoO > 1d20+7=27 (hit, possible crit.), Confirm Roll > 1d20+7=13 (not a crit.), Damage > 1d6+5=10
*Assassin:* Dagger vs. Relgar > 1d20+6=20 (hit), Damage > 1d4+1=5


----------



## Scotley (Jun 5, 2020)

Breva recovers himself though it is a challenge for him to shift from combat to social grace so swiftly. He does his best and bows over the woman's hand as he takes it. "A pleasure to meet you Lady Émilienne. I am Breva Sciarra and as you have noted a servant of the Purifier. I am currently working under orders from Silvon Silas." He bends to clean his blade on one of the fallen men's cloaks and the carefully puts the sword away. "I expect that we can manage to get these trouble makers to whatever serves a lockup without manacles. I think we beat most of the fight out of them for the nounce at least."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 5, 2020)

Custodio said:
			
		

> "...I wished I had two more for these others. We should bind them, but I left my pack with my rope back at the manor."




Tim takes one of the Loyalist's cloaks and rips it into several, wide strips, which he ties tightly, in order to bind their hands and feet.

*Tim bows to Lady Émilienne,* "We'll need to call for a wagon; with all three bound and unconscious, we can't exactly drag them through the streets. Justice should be swift and harsh, unyielding, but never cruel."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 5, 2020)

Akos calls after the departing assasssin "Bring your silver weapons along with some friends!"

He turns quickly and enters the magical dome. Surveying the situation, he checks on Shylok. If possible he stabilizes the man, who knows what he can tell now that he is broken. But the information will go stale quickly once Teresa reaches the guild.

"We need to find others and quickly. If you're wounded, speak now. We need to go."


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 6, 2020)

Relgar spares the wounded man one more glance, a disgusted look on his face which he doesn't bother trying to conceal, even though he could do so with the tiniest thought thanks to his Illusion mask.  "What's the emergency?" he queries of the other arcanist.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 6, 2020)

"Didn't you hear Shylok?! They are targeting all of the group and some other besides. Maybe they didn't yet find them. And I'd rather be behind an Elite when the killers come next time." Akos answers getting Shylock in manacles.
Ooc: the other assasssin is dead? Is Shylock?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 7, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Outside the Theater on the Bluff:*
> Vinccenzo d'Lucio can't believe his luck. As a member of the Sectarian Guard, he has been favored in the Wizard District. Yet, one mistake and he ends up pulling guard duty in Old City. The assignment is terrible and the Bluffside Regulars can't stand him. Walking the perimeter, he notes three men heading towards an older section of the district. One of them is very tall and decked out like a noble. The other looks like a priest while the third is dressed all in black. They don't seem to out of place but someone is following them.
> 
> Two men in hoods and cloaks follow them down the street. The trio goes one way. The two in cloaks stop and then walk around the other side of the building. Soon all five of the men are out of sight.
> ...




_'Hmm, Help the city guard and follow the dark clad mystery duo. He has haste memorized for training in the discipline.'_

Vincenzo moves with a hustle to the corner where he last saw the tailing dark duo disappear behind_. 'They can't be up to any good now can they? If i see any guard I will try and get their attention.'_


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2020)

*Old City:*


Scotley said:


> Breva recovers himself though it is a challenge for him to shift from combat to social grace so swiftly. He does his best and bows over the woman's hand as he takes it. "A pleasure to meet you Lady Émilienne. I am Breva Sciarra and as you have noted a servant of the Purifier. I am currently working under orders from Silvon Silas." He bends to clean his blade on one of the fallen men's cloaks and the carefully puts the sword away. "I expect that we can manage to get these trouble makers to whatever serves a lockup without manacles. I think we beat most of the fight out of them for the nounce at least."



"Breva was sent to find out why Sir Silvon hadn't been getting my reports," Custodio adds. "It turns out that _someone_ has been intercepting them. Sir Silvon sent messages from the temple but I never received them." He pats Breva on the shoulder. "Breva agreed to come along to help us deal with the creature in the Gardens and with the renegade. It is good he was with us when these Loyalists attacked. I'm not sure if Tim and I could have taken all three of them without his help."

Lady Émilienne says to Breva. "I am glad you were here to help these good men. Thank you."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim takes one of the Loyalist's cloaks and rips it into several, wide strips, which he ties tightly, in order to bind their hands and feet.
> 
> *Tim bows to Lady Émilienne,* "We'll need to call for a wagon; with all three bound and unconscious, we can't exactly drag them through the streets. Justice should be swift and harsh, unyielding, but never cruel."



"I let the Elites guarding the Palace know that I was attacked just outside of the Wizard District, and they are currently sending out a patrol to take one my attackers — a tower wizard turned traitor — into custody. As the assassins tried to kill me, they boasted that others would soon attack both you two and Relgar, so I had the Palace guards send out word to look for all. We should find a guard patrol and have them take these men into custody. I believe a saw a handful patrolling near the theater." She looks around the alley. "Where is Relgar? I thought he was with you?"

"No, he's with Akos and Tuck in the Undercity talking to the bard," Custodio replies. "If they get ambushed down there..." Custodio pauses. "Did you hear something?"



Scott DeWar said:


> _'Hmm, Help the city guard and follow the dark clad mystery duo. He has haste memorized for training in the discipline.'_
> 
> Vinccenzo moves with a hustle to the corner where he last saw the tailing dark duo disappear behind_. 'They can't be up to any good now can they? If i see any guard I will try and get their attention.'_



Once at the corner of the building, Vinccenzo peers around to see three men and a woman conversing over three fallen foes — the men in dark cloaks. The three men are the ones he saw go into the alley, initially, but he didn't see the woman before now. She's dressed like a wizard, so perhaps she was invisible. They aren't trying to be quiet and the tallest man takes off one of the fallen foe's cloaks and tears it into strips and uses it to bind the hands and feet of two of the fallen men. The third foe has already been manacled, but they tie his feet as well.

"Did you hear something?" One of the men asks. He scans the alley and sees Vinccenzo. "You there. State your..." the man pauses. "A Sectarian Guard," he says to the tall man. He sheaths his blade and walks towards Vinccenzo. "I am Custodio Vecchi of the Bluffside Elite. These prisoners need to be taken into custody at once. They are minions of the renegade sorcerer who devastated the New City district and who is still at large here in Old City."

The woman, an elf, motions for Vinccenzo to step forward. "I am Lady Émilienne. Did the Wizard Council send you to find me?"









*OOC:*


Note that while Vinccenzo hasn't heard of Custodio (without a Knowledge [local] check), he has definitely heard of Lady Émilienne! She is a well-known arcanist in the Wizard District, although as a member of the Bluffside Elite she stands a bit apart from the Sectarian Guards. Still, she is quite respected (sometimes envied) among Vinccenzo's peers.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2020)

*New City, Silverbow Inn:*


Neurotic said:


> Akos calls after the departing assasssin "Bring your silver weapons along with some friends!"
> 
> He turns quickly and enters the magical dome. Surveying the situation, he checks on Shylock. If possible he stabilizes the man, who knows what he can tell now that he is broken. But the information will go stale quickly once Teresa reaches the guild.



Akos carefully pulls the assassin's short sword from Shylock's back and turns him over. Shylock is still alive but barely. The man is at the edge of consciousness. He groans and his eyes flicker open and then closed. Akos is able to bind the worst of Shylock's injuries.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We need to find others and quickly. If you're wounded, speak now. We need to go."





Envisioner said:


> Relgar spares the wounded man one more glance, a disgusted look on his face which he doesn't bother trying to conceal, even though he could do so with the tiniest thought thanks to his Illusion mask.  "What's the emergency?" he queries of the other arcanist.





Neurotic said:


> "Didn't you hear Shylock?! They are targeting all of the group and some other besides. Maybe they didn't yet find them. And I'd rather be behind an Elite when the killers come next time." Akos answers getting Shylock in manacles.
> 
> Ooc: the other assassin is dead? Is Shylock?











*OOC:*


 The other assassin is very dead. Shylock will live.






"It... is too... late," Shylock mumbles. "The Loyalists will, overwhelm... the half-ogre and guardsman, but if they fail," he gasps. "Others will find them. The other guild members are already on their way."

Akos can tell that the man's nose is broken and his jaw is cracked. He's lost several teeth.

A few patrons that had been hiding upstairs come back down. Several of them blanch upon seeing the dead body of the assassin. Mutt growls at them and they either flee out the back or back upstairs. Thorkell rushes back in through the front of the inn with half a dozen Bluffside Regulars in tow.

"Hands up! Drop your weapons!" One of them yells. Mutt growls at them in anger.

"No, no," Thorkell yells. "They're not the attackers." he points to the men on the floor. "Those are the villains."

The guards relax a bit. One of them checks the fallen assassin but shakes his head. "He's dead."

"Where is the woman?" Thorkell asks Akos while scanning the inn.

"What happened here?" Another guard asks Relgar while keeping one eye on Mutt.


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 7, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> "What happened here?" Another guard asks Relgar while keeping one eye on Mutt.




"Assassination attempt.  Our mutual 'friend' is doubling down on his efforts to throw this entire city into chaos.  Perhaps your leaders would consider actually taking this insurrection seriously now."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 7, 2020)

Custodio said:
			
		

> "...I'm not sure if Tim and I could have taken all three of them without his help."




*Tim smiles warmly, addressing Custodio,* "With all due respect, Breva is a skilled and brave warrior, and I am happy for his company, but I think you overestimate the abilities of these thugs, at least these, here. These have the looks of green, untried recruits. I'll be more worried when we face the more senior members of their order. I didn't even break a sweat with these pups. That being said, we should not underestimate them, either. Three of these thugs were no problem, but 6? 10? Who knows how many he will send next time?"

Tim will then use one of the spare cloak strips to wipe down his massive sword, before returning it to its quickdraw rig on his back.

*Tim smiles warmly at Breva, extending his arm for a warrior's handshake,* "I am glad to have you with us, good sir. I am honored to serve alongside someone of your conviction and skill. My name is Lieutenant Sir Tymbeck Valencia, but my friends call me Tim. I am hoping that's the name that you will call me by."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jun 8, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Old City:*
> 
> "Breva was sent to find out why Sir Silvon hadn't been getting my reports," Custodio adds. "It turns out that _someone_ has been intercepting them. Sir Silvon sent messages from the temple but I never received them." He pats Breva on the shoulder. "Breva agreed to come along to help us deal with the creature in the Gardens and with the renegade. It is good he was with us when these Loyalists attacked. I'm not sure if Tim and I could have taken all three of them without his help."
> 
> ...



"Lady Émilienne , " He offers his respect to the city elite and well known wizardess, "I am Vinccenzo d'Lucio. It is a grand pleasure and honor to meet you. However I regret I was not sent to find you. I am just working with the regulars for the time and saw something suspicious, namely those three. I arrived to offer assistance. It appears it was not needed"

While speaking, he considers the name of  Custodio Vecchi [knowledge: local]
_: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> Akos carefully pulls the assassin's short sword from Shylock's back and turns him over. Shylock is still alive but barely. The man is at the edge of consciousness. He groans and his eyes flicker open and then closed. Akos is able to bind the worst of Shylock's injuries.
> 
> "It... is too... late," Shylock mumbles. "The Loyalists will, overwhelm... the half-ogre and guardsman, but if they fail," he gasps. "Others will find them. The other guild members are already on their way."
> 
> Akos can tell that the man's nose is broken and his jaw is cracked. He's lost several teeth.



OOC: so, all in all, we improved his countenance 

"You will live, Shylock, it is not the end yet. And as you underestimated us, you will find others equally unbeatable. I mean, you couldn't defeat unprepared wizards and a kobold."




Knightfall said:


> "Hands up! Drop your weapons!" One of them yells. Mutt growls at them in anger.
> "No, no," Thorkell yells. "They're not the attackers." he points to the men on the floor. "Those are the villains."
> 
> The guards relax a bit. One of them checks the fallen assassin but shakes his head. "He's dead."
> "Where is the woman?" Thorkell asks Akos while scanning the inn.



"The woman is on the run. Please try not to kill this one, he is sensitive right now and we need him for the moment." Akos points at Shylock
"That one was too sensitive and is dead. Please take them somewhere official, we have to find the rest of our group."

Turning to Relgar and Tuck (and Mutt ofcourse)
"Since we cannot communicate, let us go to our agreed upon meeting place and see where we're at."


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2020)

Tuck nods, although he seems lost in thought. Surely he has been threatened before - after all, he knows things many people who don't want him to know - but never before has he been confronted so directly. 

No, they were trying to get at Relgar, he corrects himself. He just happened to be in the way.

*"Good people, Mutt,"* he belatedly calls back his large dog, and Mutt seems to change instantly from a dark and deadly predator into a lovable, tailwagging ball of fur, barking playfully at the Regulars.

*"Yes, let's go,"* the kobold agrees with Akos, then adds, *"But we should also keep an eye out for the others. And help if we can."*

A short whistle seems to have no effect on Mutt, until Tuck has almost left the inn. Then the dog rushes after his kobold master, almost knocking over still-standing tables and at least one Regular.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2020)

*To the Gardens:*


Envisioner said:


> "Assassination attempt.  Our mutual 'friend' is doubling down on his efforts to throw this entire city into chaos.  Perhaps your leaders would consider actually taking this insurrection seriously now."



"Mutual friend?" The guard commander says fearfully. "You mean the renegade is responsible for this attack?" He looks at the other Regulars and motions for them to take Shylock into custody. "I will send a message to the Palace in Old City to let them know what the sorcerer and his minions have done here."



Neurotic said:


> "You will live, Shylock, it is not the end yet. And as you underestimated us, you will find others equally unbeatable. I mean, you couldn't defeat unprepared wizards and a kobold."



"If it only had been the wizard," he mumbles.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "The woman is on the run. Please try not to kill this one, he is sensitive right now and we need him for the moment." Akos points at Shylock
> "That one was too sensitive and is dead. Please take them somewhere official, we have to find the rest of our group."



"We will have him and the dead body taken to Dungeon," the commander says. "Captain Chalsarda will want to interrogate him herself."

Two of the Regulars flank Shylock and carefully help him to his feet. They escort him out of the inn. Two others pick up the dead body and take it away as well.

"I will have word sent to the Lord Commander about this attack."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods, although he seems lost in thought. Surely he has been threatened before - after all, he knows things many people who don't want him to know - but never before has he been confronted so directly.
> 
> No, they were trying to get at Relgar, he corrects himself. He just happened to be in the way.
> 
> *"Good people, Mutt,"* he belatedly calls back his large dog, and Mutt seems to change instantly from a dark and deadly predator into a lovable, tailwagging ball of fur, barking playfully at the Regulars.



A female guard notes the dogs change in demeanor and walks up to him and scratches his head. "Nice boy," she says. She turns to Tuck and says "I'm assuming you have a license for him? If not, you might want to get one."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Turning to Relgar and Tuck (and Mutt ofcourse)
> "Since we cannot communicate, let us go to our agreed upon meeting place and see where we're at."





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Yes, let's go,"* the kobold agrees with Akos, then adds, *"But we should also keep an eye out for the others. And help if we can."*
> 
> A short whistle seems to have no effect on Mutt, until Tuck has almost left the inn. Then the dog rushes after his kobold master, almost knocking over still-standing tables and at least one Regular.



Mutt rushes past the guard commander and sends him sprawling. The man curses but does nothing else but pick himself up off the floor. Relgar follows Akos and Tuck out of the inn, leaving the Regulars commander to deal with Thorkell and the mess inside. The streets of New City remain semi-deserted, although the fight in the Silverbow has brought out some onlookers. They regard Akos well, but don't know what to make of Tuck and Relgar.

Ignoring them, the trio of adventurers head to the gate that leads out of New City and follow the road to Old City where one of the guards that Tuck knows well (a half-elf named Danlen) warns them to be high alert. "The renegade is causing trouble again. There was an attack on the road between here and the Wizard District. The lady attacked is a powerful wizard and managed to fight them off with the help of the Sectarian Guard." His face becomes sour. "Unfortunately, two of the guards died in the fight and three of the villains managed to escape. A traitor among the Elite was taken into custody and is being taken to the Dungeon in New City."

Once through the gate, the trio heads back to the Gardens to meet up with the others. They arrive to find that most of the Garden's visitors have gone home for the day. It is the early evening and dusk is only a few hours away. There are a few Elite patrolling the Gardens with several more on the walls surrounding it.

*Old City:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim smiles warmly, addressing Custodio,* "With all due respect, Breva is a skilled and brave warrior, and I am happy for his company, but I think you overestimate the abilities of these thugs, at least these, here. These have the looks of green, untried recruits. I'll be more worried when we face the more senior members of their order. I didn't even break a sweat with these pups. That being said, we should not underestimate them, either. Three of these thugs were no problem, but 6? 10? Who knows how many he will send next time?"
> 
> Tim will then use one of the spare cloak strips to wipe down his massive sword, before returning it to its quickdraw rig on his back.



"The few times I've dealt with the Loyalists in the past, they weren't hard to defeat. And Terger once told me that he and gnome he fought beside usually only had to hit them once for them to go down in a heap." He looks at the defeated loyalists. "These guys were tougher but not by much. If it had been a dozen of them, we would have been outmatched for sure. _Waldo_," he says mockingly. "Likely hasn't sent his best against us yet. Perhaps he underestimates your strength and skill, Tim."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Lady Émilienne, " He offers his respect to the city elite and well known wizardess, "I am Vinccenzo d'Lucio. It is a grand pleasure and honor to meet you. However I regret I was not sent to find you. I am just working with the regulars for the time and saw something suspicious, namely those three. I arrived to offer assistance. It appears it was not needed"



"But it might be next time," Lady Émilienne replies. "If your superiors can spare you, we could use more firepower on our side. I will have a message sent to them asking for you to be reassigned to work with these men. But for now, let's get them off the street and under guard."

She motions for Vinccenzo to join her as heads over to the theater where she find a handful Regulars slacking off near a tavern. She quickly snaps them to attention and orders them to help take the prisoners to the nearest guard post. With the help of Breva, Tim and Custodio, it is a simple matter to have the Loyalists carried there escorted by the guards. The Regulars at the post put the fallen men in two cells and make sure to bind their wounds.

"We can keep them here for now," the post commander says. "But they really should go to the Dungeon in New City. I will have a wagon sent for and have them taken there as soon as possible."

"I will tell the Lord Commander about this attack," Lady Émilienne says to Big Tim. "You should go find the others and continue your investigations. Keep an eye out for trouble. I doubt the renegade is done scheming." She says to Vinccenzo. "Go with them and help deal with the creature in the Gardens, as well as finding Phelix's Enclave."

She shakes Breva and Vinccenzo hands and hugs Big Tim before she heads out of the post.

"That's one tough lady," Custodio notes. He waits for the others to be ready and then follows along to the Gardens where the others are already waiting. The public area of the Gardens are nearly empty with only a handful of visitors and several patrols of Bluffside Elites. Tim notes that there are are guards stationed on the Garden's walls as well. It is roughly an hour and a half before dusk.

Mutt barks happily when he sees Tim and rushes up to the big man and tries to get the knight to pet him.

"How'd your meeting go with the bard?" Custodio asks.









*OOC:*


The two groups are together now. I'll wait to post again until introductions are made all around.

*Cast of Heroes:* Loremaster Ákos, Breva Sciarra, Relgar Aspergim, Sir Tymbeck "Big Tim" Valencia, Tuck (and Mutt), Vinccenzo d'Lucio, and the NPC named Custodio Vecchi. There is one more PC to add to the group but I'm waiting for @Aust Thale to post first.








			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> While speaking, he considers the name of  Custodio Vecchi [knowledge: local]
> _: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12











*OOC:*


Vinccenzo has heard of Custodio but it's not all good (but some of it is). He is a member of the Bluffside Elite who has fallen out of favor with his superiors. He's become popular with the people of New City due to his past and current allies (especially a gnome warrior named Gralf, in the past, and Big Tim now). He is said to be an avenger in the service of the deity known as the Purifier. He is considered a bit infamous by the rich.


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 9, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Docks of Sordadon*
> Falen watches from the foredeck of the _Firequeen_ as it pulls into the Harbor District of the floating canal port of Sordadon. While the crew scrambles around him to settle the large sailing ship near the docks, Falen can't help but stare up at the imposing cliffs of western Kanpur. Up on those cliffs is the city of Bluffside — his destination after all these months of travel to and from Tânger. His hand inadvertently goes up to his chest where the letter is safely tucked in an inside pocket.
> 
> His old mentor, Max, had sent him to get the missive for an man named Lord Cassianus Avitus, the current ambassador of Ticin to Bluffside. Why he had to go all the way to Tânger by ship to physically pick up the letter is a mystery. Magic would have been considerably faster. Max hadn't told him the reason why had to be this way, but he'd paid Falen well for the trip, up front. Max never parted with gold easily.
> ...




Falen Aust Thale: 
"Bluffside awaits," Falen speaks to himself, feeling the chin of the Khemitian captain on his head.  Strangely, he was easily taken with her.  Feeling a warmth well up within him, he would have enjoyed a "roll in the hammock" with her.  But she was right.  Captain Reeth was indeed doing him a favor.  He needed to about business until it was done.  Looking straight ahead at the other vessel, he speaks to her, "If Tyche shines favorable, you and I shall share an ale when this business is done, Captain.  I could learn much about your fore and aft, stern and bow."  He pats the railing on the ship, as he invokes his double-entendre.  "An exciting and adventurous vessel to be sure."   He reaches down to take his haversack and puts it over his left shoulder, turning to face Mer-en-sekar.  He dons his wide-brimmed hat, looking down where she can't she his face, magically changing his face to her own Bixby, his body shifting to his features, only Falen's normal height. "Farewell, Captain, until the next time."  He turns away from her and moves quickly down the gangplank, not leaving her much room to see the shift in his features, but imitating Cobblegood's gait.  He turns to wave, allowing his creature features to jut out from the disguise, and waves to her.  "Thank you again!"  

He moves silently through the docks toward the Vulture, guarding even his illusory facial features under his hat.  The wide-brim of the hat protects his face from onlookers.  Illusions are useful, but if one picks the wrong illusion, it generates a whole unintended set of problems.  Bixby was well-known and generally well-regarded by everyone.  It's what made him an excellent smuggler.  Falen wasn't a smuggler today.  He was a messenger.  A tall halfling messenger.  Bixby's face was prettier than his anyway.  

He reached the Vulture and walked on to the gangplank, speaking to the man on watch in a normal, casual voice,  "Ohoy.  Captain Reeth? Permission to come aboard?"   



Spoiler: Actions:



Falen is careful, despite his casual, even cavalier approach.  He does not allow people to see all of his face, and he is particularly attuned to those nearby, quick to look for enemies where others may not see them.  He takes this approach very carefully upon reaching the Vulture, in case he has been compromised by the Dusk or anyone else.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2020)

Tuck is relieved to see the others, intact, although at the same time he is cautious about the newcomer.

*"We were followed, and attacked in New City,"* the kobold says plainly. *"They said all of us would be attacked; what happened? Are Lady Emilliene, Lady Pomander and commander Oakfist alright?"*

Studying Vinccenzo closely as if looking for signs, the urban ranger continues, *"Three assassins from the Brelish Thieves' Guild, based in The Crossed Candles in Old City, followed us until we confronted them in the Silverbow Inn. One is now dead, one in custody and the third has fled. She has a thing for Akos, so she'll be back for an attempt at mating. Their guildmaster Kelik, also known as Barclay Winton, is apparently good friends with the renegade and has offered help to remove us from stopping him."*

He does not appear to think there was anything odd about what he just said, but the stops for a moment nevertheless. Tuck holds out his small clawlike hand, and introduces himself to the newcomer, *"My name is Tuck, and this here is my guard dog Mutt. Did you help my friends out, or did Tim do all the work?"*

Likely Vinccenzo has never seen a kobold wink at him before, and the effect is odd on the draconic little head.

*"Jam was helpful,"* he answers Custodio, *"but he could not provide the Legend Lore magic. He pointed us to three others for that: Finus Lomusin, Harvess Mortin, or Master Hassenforth. Jam himself figured the monster is a troll or shambling plant creature, not a mythical being of the end times."*


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2020)

"She wants to mate me with her dagger, I think." Akos smiles at the misunderstanding "She was taken by surprise and people react strongly to me. For women it is usualy expressed as interest, but she is an evil sadist. I'd rather try a succubus."
"We three...four overcome prepared assassins. This is just a nuissance. I suspect your quarry is not interested in killing you, just keeping you distracted. He may yet need something of you."
Akos turns to Custodio. "Maybe you should let us deal with the monster and go to The Elite with this information.
If we want to catch the guild, we should try to organize the raid immediately. When Teresa returns they will move and hide."


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 9, 2020)

Relgar fiddles with his instruments while he waits for the group to settle on a course of action.  He amuses himself by taking eye-measurements and constructing perspective studies in his head, the spellcaster's mental equivalent of a blade bravo sharpening his knives in his spare time.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 9, 2020)

Breva shakes hands all around and says little as he tries to associate names with so many new faces. "A pleasure to meet you..."

He spares a pat for Mutt and says to Tuck. "Oh Tim had things well in hand, but since I was there I thought I might as well pitch in."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 9, 2020)

*Falen Enters Bluffside:*


Aust Thale said:


> Falen Aust Thale:
> "Bluffside awaits," Falen speaks to himself, feeling the chin of the Khemitian captain on his head.  Strangely, he was easily taken with her.  Feeling a warmth well up within him, he would have enjoyed a "roll in the hammock" with her.  But she was right.  Captain Reeth was indeed doing him a favor.  He needed to about business until it was done.  Looking straight ahead at the other vessel, he speaks to her, "If Tyche shines favorable, you and I shall share an ale when this business is done, Captain.  I could learn much about your fore and aft, stern and bow."  He pats the railing on the ship, as he invokes his double-entendre.  "An exciting and adventurous vessel to be sure."   He reaches down to take his haversack and puts it over his left shoulder, turning to face Mer-en-sekar.  He dons his wide-brimmed hat, looking down where she can't she his face, magically changing his face to her own Bixby, his body shifting to his features, only Falen's normal height. "Farewell, Captain, until the next time."  He turns away from her and moves quickly down the gangplank, not leaving her much room to see the shift in his features, but imitating Cobblegood's gait.  He turns to wave, allowing his creature features to jut out from the disguise, and waves to her.  "Thank you again!"



Mer-en-sekar waves back with one eye on her First Mate to make sure he's not smirking.



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> He moves silently through the docks toward the Vulture, guarding even his illusory facial features under his hat.  The wide-brim of the hat protects his face from onlookers.  Illusions are useful, but if one picks the wrong illusion, it generates a whole unintended set of problems.  Bixby was well-known and generally well-regarded by everyone.  It's what made him an excellent smuggler.  Falen wasn't a smuggler today.  He was a messenger.  A tall halfling messenger.  Bixby's face was prettier than his anyway.
> 
> He reached the Vulture and walked on to the gangplank, speaking to the man on watch in a normal, casual voice,  "Ohoy.  Captain Reeth? Permission to come aboard?"



Falen can see the crew of the _Vulture_ working relentlessly to get the small cog ready for the short trip across the bay to the Cavern Harbor. Captain Reeth comes into view at the top of the gangplank. He peers down at Falen with a serious stare. The birdman is decked out like a privateer but Falen knows he more sailor than pirate. Instead of a parrot on his shoulder, a small lizard perches atop the kenku's hat. "Well, don't just stand there! Git your ass aboard and we'll git going. While your passage is free my time is not."

Falen is soon on board and the cog is on its way to the harbor in Bluffside's Undercity. Falen can see that the _Vulture_ is carrying a full load of cargo on its decks in addition to whatever is in its hold. The bay waters are calm and the little ship glides into the Cavern Harbor without incident. The docks of the harbor are buzzing with sailors, merchants, hawkers, waifs, and officials making sure no one is bringing in illegal goods or foreign adamantine.

Falen barely has any time to chat with the captain or his crew before the kenku puts him off. "I have work to do so git!"

The unseen seer is soon wading through the throng to the massive lifts that will take him from the Undercity up to the New City district of Bluffside. The lifts are run by water wheels and steam power and the one descending to him makes an awful racket. The lift arrives and the metal grate opens and dozens of workers pour out to begin what is likely the night shift, as dusk is soon approaching. Those heading home up in New City push on to the lift and Falen is carried on to it. The smell of people cogs his nose. Falen is thankful once he reaches the top and the workers exit the lift. He is one of the last to leave the lift.

The Bluffside Regulars stop him as he does. "I don't recognize you. Are you new to the city?" The guard sergeant asks Falen. His tone is very serious. "New City is under Martial Law, I need you to provide your credentials or your worker's badge."


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 9, 2020)

*Gardens of Old City:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck is relieved to see the others, intact, although at the same time he is cautious about the newcomer.
> 
> *"We were followed, and attacked in New City,"* the kobold says plainly. *"They said all of us would be attacked; what happened? Are Lady Emilliene, Lady Pomander and commander Oakfist alright?"*



"Lady Émilienne was attacked too," Custodio replies. "They underestimated her abilities though and she fought them off with the help of the Sectarian Guard. She didn't go into great detail but they boasted to her that we'd all be dead soon.. He shakes his head. "She didn't mention anything about Lady Pomander or the commander being attacked. I can't see how _Waldo_ could get to them easily, especially on of The Five."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Studying Vinccenzo closely as if looking for signs, the urban ranger continues, *"Three assassins from the Brelish Thieves' Guild, based in The Crossed Candles in Old City, followed us until we confronted them in the Silverbow Inn. One is now dead, one in custody and the third has fled. She has a thing for Akos, so she'll be back for an attempt at mating. Their guildmaster Kelik, also known as Barclay Winton, is apparently good friends with the renegade and has offered help to remove us from stopping him."*



"The Crossed Candles! Full of thieves. I can barely believe that to be true. Barclay Winton is well respected among the nobles. Yes, he hasn't been in the city very long, but the people really like him." His tone becomes more serious. "It makes sense though. That shop is quite close to the Gardens. If Barclay is in league with Phelix, the Lord Commander must know about this immediately."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Jam was helpful,"* he answers Custodio, *"but he could not provide the Legend Lore magic. He pointed us to three others for that: Finus Lomusin, Harvess Mortin, or Master Hassenforth. Jam himself figured the monster is a troll or shambling plant creature, not a mythical being of the end times."*



"I think I should let the rest of you handle the creature. If I have time, I'll catch up."



Neurotic said:


> Akos turns to Custodio. "Maybe you should let us deal with the monster and go to The Elite with this information.
> If we want to catch the guild, we should try to organize the raid immediately. When Teresa returns they will move and hide."



"Raiding that shop could cause blow back from the nobles. If we can't find evidence of the guild there, the Lord Commander could be demoted and i can forget about being an Elite again." He shakes his head. "But if it gets us closer to Phelix, it's worth the risk. I go see him right now."

Custodio rushes out of the Gardens and into the streets of Old City. Akos and Tuck can see that he is heading straight for the Palace.


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 9, 2020)

Relgar mentally facepalms at Custodio's use of Phelix's actual name, and shares a glance with whoever said "waldo" a moment ago, as if to say "I apologize for my associate's flagrant disregard for your caution".  Actually saying any of that would of course never occur to the autistic wizard.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2020)

Mutt circles Tim several times waiting for the big man to sratch his forehead but the big dog soon becomes distracted by a nearby bed of flowers that he is soon digging in. While none of the tenders are nearby to chastise Mutt's brother, several young ladies sitting together on a patch of grass take notice and start giggling at the dog's behavior. Mutt relieves himself in flowerbed and then moves onto the grass to inspect the giggling.

Then, the big dog's ears perk up and he barks at the ladies and then at Tuck. He runs back to his pack mate and circles his three times before rushing off into another part of the Garden complex despite Tuck's attempts to get him to calm down.









*OOC:*


Mutt disappears into another part of the Garden. Even without seeing him the PCs can still hear him barking. He doesn't seem angry but excited. Do the PCs follow?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2020)

"Your dog is rather odd. Does he always act like that or is he on to something?" Breva asks curiously.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 11, 2020)

*"Mutt is my fierce guard dog,"* Tuck says defensively, but at the same time he worriedly rushes after the dog.

*"What is it, boy? What did you find?"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 11, 2020)

Tim will follow, because he trusts Mutt's nose and instincts.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 11, 2020)

*Western Gardens:*


Scotley said:


> "Your dog is rather odd. Does he always act like that or is he on to something?" Breva asks curiously.





JustinCase said:


> *"Mutt is my fierce guard dog,"* Tuck says defensively, but at the same time he worriedly rushes after the dog.
> 
> *"What is it, boy? What did you find?"*





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim will follow, because he trusts Mutt's nose and instincts.



One by one the gathered group of heroes rushes behind Tuck and Tim to see what big dog is tracking. With Tuck in the lead, they find themselves in a quieter part of the cultivated section of the Gardens where several tenders are working to trim the foliage and Sylemis stands in the center of a a gazebo singing to the plants in his native tongue. Tuck find Mutt sitting quietly in front of the dragori druid listening to the dragon-kin's voice. The dog is enthralled by the low-pitch music. The notes are deep and melodious. Mutt barely glances at Tuck when the kobold and the other arrive at the gazebo.

The other gardener, Huverel, watches over his mentor with joy. It seems the dragori is still feeling better. Two others sit in the gazebo as well. The first you know. The grizzled old arcanus, Detch, from the guard tower where you met Kaleb and heard his story. The other is a female guard, likely and Elite.

Once Sylemis finishes his song, he greets you warmly. "You have returned and just in time." The druid walks over to Tuck and scratches Mutt under the chin with his walking stick. "Two of the guards from the tower have gone missing."

"I don't know if they are in trouble, but both vanished shortly after you all left the tower," Detch explains. "It's not like them to leave their posts." He looks at Tuck and Big Tim. "Nathaniel you met, I believe. He's from a very wealthy family here in Old City, the Acerons. I don't think you met Geoffrey Suggitt while you were at the tower, but he was on duty. His family's reputation is a bit tarnished."

"That is an understatement," the other guard says."

"This is Elvira Thalmann. She runs the watch for the other tower in the Eastern Gardens."

"One of my underlings has gone missing as well," she says. "His name is Titan Razeart. It seems like he disappeared around the same time as the other two. If this creature is killing tower guards and Elites, it needs to be found and stopped. If I had a stronger force of guards, I'd go in there myself and deal with it, but most under my watch are youngsters. The bulk of the Elites have been placed here in the Western Gardens and I don't have the authority to order them away from their posts."

"Neither do I," Detch adds.

"But they respect you more."

"It's still not my place to countermand the Lord Commander."

Elvira throws her hands up in disgust.

"Calm yourselves," Sylemis says. "Tuck and his friends are here now. They can handle it and it looks like they've added some new allies to their numbers, although I don't see Custodio. Did he get called back into the Elite?" The dragori asks Tuck.


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 11, 2020)

"This is a distraction we cannot afford," Relgar scoffs.  He's not self-aware enough to understand it, but the assassination attempt has rattled him deeply, and he finds it impossible to care as much about the deaths of random strangers (who, by taking work as a guard, knew they were exposing themselves to dangers that most sensible people avoid) as he does about the continued depradation of Phelix, simply because the latter has attacked him personally.  It's not a heroic moral position, but he's not a hero, just a fairly ordinary man who wants to live in a city not gripped by absolute chaos.  Let predators lurk in the wild places of the world; just keep them away from innocent members of the public who are simply trying to earn a living.









*OOC:*


Relgar is not me; I find his philosophy here to be contemptible, but I do agree with him in one respect - I'd rather finish up the main plot arc that we've been working on, not get sidetracked with some bug hunt.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2020)

Ooc: it may be connected somehow, we don't know enough to go into the demiplane blindly


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 12, 2020)

Tuck is disappointed that Mutt takes them to Sylemis, although he always enjoys the dragonkin's presence.

*"Sorry my friend,"* the little kobold says apologetically. *"Mutt took us here because I thought he sensed trouble, but we really need to check on some of our allies first to make sure they are alright."*

He looks around, suddenly suspicious, nods to Huverel and the two guards, then asks, *"Nobody came for you, did they? Ruffians or the like?"*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2020)

Breva watches the others discuss matters. He stands at parade rest his hands clasped behind his back feeling he is too new to make a decsion on their course of action.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2020)

Envisioner said:


> "This is a distraction we cannot afford," Relgar scoffs.




Akos turns to Relgar
"Why not? I mean, why can't we afford it? We're here, we can help and we just spent an afternoon trying to find out what the beast is. I'm still not sure what the exact passphrase is and if there is more than one or anything else really. We can afford to help these people and we'll be safer that way too. Otherwise we risk going after that sorcerer and returning wounded or low on resources and being attacked by a monster unknown. On the other hand, we can have secured position to fall back to."

"Given new information, we might find something either if the beast was released here by him or if The Elite gets something from the guild or by casting legend lore. In all cases, spending some time now makes us safer in the long run."









*OOC:*


I think I wrote all the sentences for opening the portal, Akos is not certain which one is it. But there are several close contenders. Maybe those dissapearing guardsman didn't actually vanish, they spoke about the sorcerer and opened the gate by using his name...or called him to them.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 15, 2020)

Envisioner said:


> "This is a distraction we cannot afford," Relgar scoffs.  He's not self-aware enough to understand it, but the assassination attempt has rattled him deeply, and he finds it impossible to care as much about the deaths of random strangers (who, by taking work as a guard, knew they were exposing themselves to dangers that most sensible people avoid) as he does about the continued depradation of Phelix, simply because the latter has attacked him personally.  It's not a heroic moral position, but he's not a hero, just a fairly ordinary man who wants to live in a city not gripped by absolute chaos.  Let predators lurk in the wild places of the world; just keep them away from innocent members of the public who are simply trying to earn a living.



Commander Thalmann gives Relgar a look that is cold and unforgiving. She looks ready to draw her blade and gut the draft-wizard. "Distraction! Why you..."

"Calm down!" Sylemis hisses. "You don't have any authority over this fellowssship. And you will not draw blood in my presssence. Is that clear?"

The tower commander gazes at her feet. She still fumes but holds her tongue and releases the hilt on her longsword.



Neurotic said:


> Akos turns to Relgar
> "Why not? I mean, why can't we afford it? We're here, we can help and we just spent an afternoon trying to find out what the beast is. I'm still not sure what the exact passphrase is and if there is more than one or anything else really. We can afford to help these people and we'll be safer that way too. Otherwise we risk going after that sorcerer and returning wounded or low on resources and being attacked by a monster unknown. On the other hand, we can have secured position to fall back to."
> 
> "Given new information, we might find something either if the beast was released here by him or if The Elite gets something from the guild or by casting legend lore. In all cases, spending some time now makes us safer in the long run."



"If you feel you must wait before confronting the creature, I will put out word to the other tenders to be vigilant when they are near the edge of the Eastern Gardens," Sylemis says serenely. His moment of anger has washed from his features.

"I will try to get the Lord Commander to assign more experienced Elites to the towers," Detch adds. "More patrols on the walls and less on the ground until the beast is dealt with. We need to keep our eyes and ears open, well, more open."

"Prudent," The dragori druid replies.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck is disappointed that Mutt takes them to Sylemis, although he always enjoys the dragonkin's presence.
> 
> *"Sorry my friend,"* the little kobold says apologetically. *"Mutt took us here because I thought he sensed trouble, but we really need to check on some of our allies first to make sure they are alright."*



"No need to apologize. He probably heard some of my deepest tones, which are usually too low for humanoids to hear. I hope your allies are safe from all this trouble."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He looks around, suddenly suspicious, nods to Huverel and the two guards, then asks, *"Nobody came for you, did they? Ruffians or the like?"*



Sylemis shakes his head. "No. I have not been accosted by any enemies of mine or yours today. The crowds of visitors were a bit overwhelming at times but it has been so long since they have seen me."

"Are we at risk?" Huverel asks.

"I doubt the renegade cares little for a dying dragori druid," Sylemis shakes his head again.

"I wouldn't put it past this bastard to come after you in order to hurt Tuck, personally," Arcanus Detch suggests. "If he knows of your friendship." He turns to Relgar and Akos. "We cannot force you to march into the Eastern Gardens and deal with the beast, but I hope you will do so if it becomes a worry for all. For now, it seems to only be going after intruders near the borders of the foliage." He pauses. "And we don't know if the two missing..."

"Three."

"Yes, sorry," the arcanus nods to the other commander. "Three missing guards were attacked by the creature. It could be as the Loremaster says. They could have been taken through the portal against their wills or could be in league with the Renegade."

"That, I highly doubt," Commander Thalmann says. " Titan Razeart is a good man."

"Maybe, but I've seen plenty of good men corrupted by evil," Detch adds.

"You should not speculate," Sylemis insists. He pats Mutt on the head and then puts his hand on Tuck's shoulder. "I will keep an eye out for these ruffians, but I will not keep you any longer. I grow tired and will need to rest soon, I think. Go to check on your allies and stay safe." He taps his walking stick on the grass and two tenders move to help him, if he should need it. Huverel walks a few feet behind his mentor, as the druid an his escort head away towards the sanctuary.

"I should get back to my post," Commander Thalmann says. She sighs and looks at Relgar. "I apologize for my anger. I am just worried about Titan." Then she walks away without another word.

"Aye, I too need to check in with the tower before heading home," Arcanus Detch says. "Do not let your guard down, young ones. I have this sense that the mad sorcerer is out for blood. If he is targeting your allies, you must warn them. I will watch out for trouble and tell my guards to be wary." The old arcanist heads towards the Eastern Gardens.



Scotley said:


> Breva watches the others discuss matters. He stands at parade rest his hands clasped behind his back feeling he is too new to make a decision on their course of action.





Spoiler



Breva has this odd sensation any time Arcanus Detch speaks. He does not sense any evil from the man, but there is an aura to him. His words give Breva the chills. It is a sense of awe but is also unsettling.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 15, 2020)

Tuck nods to Sylemis gratefully.

*"Thank you, friend. Stay safe."*

The kobold then turns to his companions.

*"Shall we check on the others first? Or should we confront our adversary right away?"*


----------



## Envisioner (Jun 15, 2020)

Seemingly outvoted, Relgar relents.  "Fine; whatever we're going to do, let's just do it.  The longer it takes us to confront Elday Annithclay, the more prepared for us he will be.  Take it from one who knows, an arcanist loves nothing better than to convince his enemies to sleep on it before confronting him."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


I needed 5 re-reads to understand who is Elday  Turning things around for non-native speakers...ouch!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 15, 2020)

*Tim, who has been silent thusfar, speaks up:* "I see no reason why we can't spare the time to go look for the guards now. If they were felled by a creature, it might still be nearby, and we have a chance to catch it. If they were taken against their will, then every minute we delay looking for them is a minute within which they could be tortured or executed. It is wrong to wait."









*OOC:*



Sorry I haven't responded lately, I've had a lot of RL stuff going on.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 18, 2020)

*Relgar Takes His Leave:*


Envisioner said:


> Seemingly outvoted, Relgar relents.  "Fine; whatever we're going to do, let's just do it.  The longer it takes us to confront Elday Annithclay, the more prepared for us he will be.  Take it from one who knows, an arcanist loves nothing better than to convince his enemies to sleep on it before confronting him."



_'I suggest a strategic retreat,'_ a voice intones in Relgar's head. The intelligent tome, Obliteration of the Eclipse, draws Relgar from the physical world into a mindscape that looks like Relgar's home. _'It is folly to continue down this path. The others are willing to rush into danger and I sense you are not inclined to lose your life over the renegade's plans. If you return to your home, I will find a way to protect you, personally, from the sorcerer. I cannot protect the others, but I don't think they would accept such help even if I offered, if it means having to abandon the people. ' Eclipso pauses. 'We might have to withdraw from the city, entirely. I know of several secret lairs that now stand vacant and I will gladly help you become powerful enough to bypass the wards, but it will take time.'_

Relgar watches as several unknown locations flash through the mindscape. One in particular intrigues him.

_'Ah, that one is an interesting choice. It is quite far and isolated. it is good choice. I suggest you return home immediately. It will be safer there for the time being.'_

Relgar doesn't even nod in the physical word. He simply walks away from the others instead of following along towards the Garden's tower where the guards went missing. Luckily, Custodio is not around to object to him leaving. The others do not notice his departure (at first). The draft-wizard stops at the old Oakfirst residence to pack up the meager belongings he'd left there. The staff don't seem to be aware of his presence in the manor or his leaving for the safety of the Wizard District. For the first time in a while, Relgar's mind is free of the renegade sorcerer and the constant worry of being attacked. His mind can completely focus on his studies once again.

Once home, he locks all the doors and windows. There a good amount of dust. He cleans up and then bolts himself inthe back room to do more research on the location Eclipso showed him. Hmm, he could _borrow_ some books from the library in Terger's old house. Terger had said he could. He shakes his head. _'You don't want to be accused of stealing and end up in the Dungeon. Stay here for now and read. I can protect you for now. The others will go on without you and fight Waldo.'_



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I needed 5 re-reads to understand who is Elday  Turning things around for non-native speakers...ouch!











*OOC:*


You weren't the only one who didn't get it right away. Heh!






*Searching for the Missing Guards:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods to Sylemis gratefully.
> 
> *"Thank you, friend. Stay safe."*
> 
> ...






Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim, who has been silent thusfar, speaks up:* "I see no reason why we can't spare the time to go look for the guards now. If they were felled by a creature, it might still be nearby, and we have a chance to catch it. If they were taken against their will, then every minute we delay looking for them is a minute within which they could be tortured or executed. It is wrong to wait."



Arcanus Detch turns to look at them and beckons them to follow. "If you're going to look for the guards, you should start at the tower. We didn't find any obvious clues in the tower. Nathaniel's tabard was still hanging from his peg but he often chafes at the idea of wearing it all the time. None of Geoffrey's gear was left behind, except for his playing cards. He likes to gamble but I wouldn't say he has a problem."

The arcanus remains mute the rest of the way to the tower unless engaged to speak. He shows them Nathaniel's tabard, still hanging on the guard's peg alongside the other guards' tabards, cloaks, and even a few extra weapons hanging from sheathes. Geoffrey's peg is the only one without something hanging from it. The playing cards are stacked neatly on the table on the main floor of the tower. One guard sits at the table, reading a dusty old book.

"This is my apprentice, Torcull," Detch says. "He just came on duty."

The man, no boy, looks barely old enough to wield the staff leaning against the wall next to him. He looks up and acknowledges his arcane master and then notes the assortment of adventurers before him. His eyes go wide when sees Tim and then his mouth snaps shut when he notices Tuck. Mutt sniffs around the table, which makes the young man nervous.

"Arcanus, are these the people you told me about?" He asks.

"Yes, and try not to embarrass yourself or me," Detch replies calmly. "They are going to try to find Geoffrey and Nathaniel, the gods willing." The old wizard pauses and shakes his head. "Tuck in your shirt, lad. And put on your tabard. I need you to go get Isabella from the ramparts."

The boy nods and gets up while trying to avoid Mutt's inquisitive nose. He heads up the tower's spiral staircase and out of sight.

"Isabella Svend. She was on duty when the other two disappeared. She says she didn't notice any odd behavior from either of them, but you should question her. Perhaps she will tell you something that she won't share with an old sod like me." Detch moves to the stairs. "I will be at my desk. Paperwork to do."

The group only has to wait a few minutes for the young Elite named Isabella to arrive, escorted by Torcull. The boy shuffles his feet to his staff, which he'd forgot and then disappears back upstairs. Isabella is older and more confident but she balks when she looks at Breva but then steels heself.

"I'm told you wish to speak to me about the others? There isn't much I can say that I haven't told Detch," she rolls her eyes when she says the arcanus's name. "They're probably both slacking off, is all. Geoffrey Suggitt is so unreliable and Nathaniel is a fop easily swayed by a pretty face, male or female."









*OOC:*


Tuck gets a +2 circumstance bonus to track Nathaniel using the guards cloak and Mutt's help (in addition to any other bonuses). The guards have only been missing for part of the day (we'll say about 6 to 8 hours). The cards on the table have too many other scents on them for Mutt to distinguish Geoffrey's.








			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sorry I haven't responded lately, I've had a lot of RL stuff going on.











*OOC:*


No worries.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 19, 2020)

Tuck ignores the expression on Torcull's face when he sees the kobold, instead moving over to the cloak from one of the missing guards. He beckons Mutt to sniff the item, while he himself asks a few questions about the guards to form an image of who they are and where they may have gone off to.

*"What are their last names? What's their family's standing? Any places they frequent often? What assignments did they get the last few days? What were their specific instructions on duty? How would you describe their personalities? Did they get along well?"*









*OOC:*


As an urban ranger, I can use Gather Information to track a person, hence the questions.

Gather Information to track Nathaniel: 1D20+16 = [19]+16 = *35*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2020)

Breva looks at the woman curiously before realizing he might be being rude to stare so frankly and begins looking around the room. Once Tuck finishes his barrage of questions he ask, "So they have abandoned their post without telling anyone before?"

Breva make a show of looking about examining things in the room and surreptitiously detects evil.


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 20, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Falen Enters Bluffside:*
> 
> The unseen seer is soon wading through the throng to the massive lifts that will take him from the Undercity up to the New City district of Bluffside. The lifts are run by water wheels and steam power and the one descending to him makes an awful racket. The lift arrives and the metal grate opens and dozens of workers pour out to begin what is likely the night shift, as dusk is soon approaching. Those heading home up in New City push on to the lift and Falen is carried on to it. The smell of people cogs his nose. Falen is thankful once he reaches the top and the workers exit the lift. He is one of the last to leave the lift.
> 
> The Bluffside Regulars stop him as he does. "I don't recognize you. Are you new to the city?" The guard sergeant asks Falen. His tone is very serious. "New City is under Martial Law, I need you to provide your credentials or your worker's badge."




Falen, speaking with a thick, highly educated Sprache accent but in the language of the guard (this is Cliffspeak, yes?), "Indeed Guard Sargeant.  Many apologies.  I just arrived, and other than your obviously effective presence, I was unaware of the city's status.  I would like to gain entry in the proper manner.  Should you direct me, I shall do so.  Could you help me with this?  I know your time is valuable; I would be most appreciative.  As to why I am here, I trade things.  Today, I am particularly interested in securing ale, wine, and exotic spirits.  I am to meet a cheeky fellow named Steadman who is supposed to have a line on a rare blend of Frostwine.  I have a bottle here in my pack.  I want more.  He works during the day in the southeast pie-slice of the city.  I will have to inquire as to where specifically.  Unfortunately, I don't have that information just yet.  This state of affairs here doesn't bold well for my prospects, I can see that.  Again, apologies if I have caused consternation."



Spoiler: Sense Motive Attempt 



Falen wants to carefully measure this fellow, whether he might be helpful or useful, now or later.  #1d20+7.  I'm not sure which dice system you use, so might the DM help a brother out and roll for me?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2020)

*Guard Tower in the Gardens:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck ignores the expression on Torcull's face when he sees the kobold, instead moving over to the cloak from one of the missing guards. He beckons Mutt to sniff the item, while he himself asks a few questions about the guards to form an image of who they are and where they may have gone off to.
> 
> *"What are their last names? What's their family's standing? Any places they frequent often? What assignments did they get the last few days? What were their specific instructions on duty? How would you describe their personalities? Did they get along well?"*
> 
> ...



"Nathaniel is the youngest son of the Aceron Family. They are a wealthy merchant family but not true nobility," Isabella replies. "I've never met any of his family, but I know they have a house here in Old City and shop in New City. I think they sell used and found magical items brought in by adventurers. I don't think he has anything to do with the family business. He often complains about his older sister who is next in line when their mother passes away. While I've never met her, Lady Aceron, from what Nathaniel brags about, is too tough to die. Nathaniel's duty is to stand guard in front of the tower and tell visitors that the area around the tower is restricted." She pauses. "As I said, he's a fop and easily swayed by good looks. He spends a lot of time carousing with young lords and ladies. He does do a _decent enough_ job as a guard, but if you want to know more about his record, I suggest you go the Regulars Barracks here in Old City and ask Captain Ivan Wildore. Nathaniel didn't seem to mind spending time with Geoffrey, which pisses me off!"

She shakes her head. "Geoffrey Suggitt is a sniveling little weasel who often shirks his duty and gambles away his pay -- the day he gets it. He is only good around here for the lightest of work... unless he has a chance to kill something." She lowers his voice. "Arcanus Detch seems unwilling to sack Geoffrey because his noble family has had _bad luck_ and 'this is all young Suggitt has left in the world'. His father was a bad as him and gambled away most of the family's fortune. That's not bad luck. That's incompetence." She sits down at the table and thinks for a minute. "I really don't know where'd you'd find him when he's not here, but I wouldn't be surprised if he is lounging in some seedy brothel in the Undercity or out on Sordadon. He's an Elite, so he answers to Commander Jessamin Trembath. She has an office at the barracks but spends more time at the Tribunal as a Guardian to the Magistrates. Personally, I don't think Suggitt care about much anymore. He's lied to me and to everyone else here more than once."



Scotley said:


> Breva looks at the woman curiously before realizing he might be being rude to stare so frankly and begins looking around the room. Once Tuck finishes his barrage of questions he ask, "So they have abandoned their post without telling anyone before?"
> 
> Breva make a show of looking about examining things in the room and surreptitiously detects evil.



"Nathaniel is a good guard and doesn't abandon his post. Him disappearing is strange but who knows. If he thinks he can get some _amour_, I wouldn't put it past him." Isabella says amour with disdain in her voice. "Suggitt has disappeared before, but he always covers his buttocks before doing so. This time, he just left. From what the other guards who were playing cards with him said, he just got up and left without a word. He didn't seem panicked but he did look worried. Perhaps his mother is drunk again. She didn't handle her husband's death very well -- not that she's a pillar of the district. She has lost herself in the Black Boudoir near the theater. It would almost be tragic if she didn't go home and beat her step-daughter. Poor girl. That, I guess, is Geoffrey's one redeeming feature, he cares about his step-sister. He talked about it once while drunk, on duty." She sighs. "His mother married an old peddler named Tinon. The man usually works out of New City, but I doubt he's working now since the Martial Law edict. Geoffrey hates him."

She shakes her head and look at the stairs. "I've tried to get Suggitt kicked off the guards or, at least, reassigned to someplace less important, but Arcanus Detch always gives him 'one more chance'. It's like that man is the patron saimpt of lost causes."









*OOC:*


Breva doesn't detect any evil in the room.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 20, 2020)

*New City:*


Aust Thale said:


> Falen, speaking with a thick, highly educated Sprache accent but in the language of the guard (this is Cliffspeak, yes?), "Indeed Guard Sargeant.  Many apologies.  I just arrived, and other than your obviously effective presence, I was unaware of the city's status.  I would like to gain entry in the proper manner.  Should you direct me, I shall do so.  Could you help me with this?  I know your time is valuable; I would be most appreciative.  As to why I am here, I trade things.  Today, I am particularly interested in securing ale, wine, and exotic spirits.  I am to meet a cheeky fellow named Steadman who is supposed to have a line on a rare blend of Frostwine.  I have a bottle here in my pack.  I want more.  He works during the day in the southeast pie-slice of the city.  I will have to inquire as to where specifically.  Unfortunately, I don't have that information just yet.  This state of affairs here doesn't bold well for my prospects, I can see that.  Again, apologies if I have caused consternation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, well, you are a fancy talker, aren't you," the sergeant replies with a oily grin. "Wine you say? Well, you'd need a license to carry around a bottle like that, I think. You need to hand it over, and I want to see in that pack of yours too. I think your up to no good and if you don't have a badge or a license, it is the Dungeon for you!"

"Sir... don't...," a younger guard stammers.

"Shut up!" He glares at the other guard.

"Now, if you want to pay the fine up front, you need not find yourself lost in the bowels of the Dungeon. It can get very scary down there at night." He looks at the sun, which is nearly set. "You don't want to be down there at night. Rats and worse prowl its depths. So, be a good trader and give up that wine and pay the fine and I'll let you go with a warning."



Spoiler: Roll and Result



*Falen:* _Sense Motive_ > 1d20+7=27 Nat 20! So the roll is considered a 37!

Falen can tell that this guard is up to no good. He's likely corrupt beyond all hope. He's likely fishing for a bribe or dislikes people in general. It might be best for Falen to slip him some coin (no less than 5 gold) and pray the bastard doesn't take his pack too. Bribing him a lot will likely put Falen's 'disguise' on the man's radar as being an easy mark. The other guards around him are just as bad, although one of them, the one who spoke out, looks uncomfortable.

The guard is scraggly and looks like he's just climbed out of bed. He would be a disgrace in any city of note. There is a look of avarice and ill intent in his eyes. He might be easily intimidated by bravado (you get a +2 circumstance bonus to the roll). Falen could call his bluff but being too diplomatic might make the man angrier. You should consider him Unfriendly and the others Indifferent. Note that Falen is sure these guards are true guards and not fakes.

And you can use any dice roller you are comfortable. Simply post a link to the roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2020)

Isabella Svend said:
			
		

> "...he just got up and left without a word. He didn't seem panicked but he did look worried..That, I guess, is Geoffrey's one redeeming feature, he cares about his step-sister..."




*Tim says,* "If his strongest motivation is his concern for his sister, then we should start with that. If he got up and left suddenly, for no apparent reason, then it must have been because of something he had prior knowledge of. My hunch is that his sister has been threatened. He was likely told to meet someone somewhere at a certain time, or she would be harmed. And as with most ransom scenarios, he was probably advised not to tell anyone and to come alone. Further, he might have feared treachery, and perhaps he convinced Nathaniel to come with him. I mean, who truly walks into a suspected trap completely alone, without at least one person for backup? That's my sense of it. How skilled a Wizard is Master Arcanus? Now would be a good time for some sort of augury spell... or whatever Wizards call their version of it. Barring that, we should start trying to track him now, because if my gut is correct, then every moment wasted is one in which these two guards could come to harm."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 20, 2020)

Akos looks around and things what to ask...before he spots a mirror and gets lost in analyzing the line f his beard. When he snaps out of it, the questions are already asked. He listens with more attention afterwards.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 21, 2020)

*Garden Tower:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says,* "If his strongest motivation is his concern for his sister, then we should start with that. If he got up and left suddenly, for no apparent reason, then it must have been because of something he had prior knowledge of. My hunch is that his sister has been threatened. He was likely told to meet someone somewhere at a certain time, or she would be harmed. And as with most ransom scenarios, he was probably advised not to tell anyone and to come alone. Further, he might have feared treachery, and perhaps he convinced Nathaniel to come with him. I mean, who truly walks into a suspected trap completely alone, without at least one person for backup? That's my sense of it. How skilled a Wizard is Master Arcanus? Now would be a good time for some sort of augury spell... or whatever Wizards call their version of it. Barring that, we should start trying to track him now, because if my gut is correct, then every moment wasted is one in which these two guards could come to harm."





Neurotic said:


> Akos looks around and thinks what to ask...before he spots a mirror and gets lost in analyzing the line of his beard. When he snaps out of it, the questions are already asked. He listens with more attention afterwards.



"If someone wants to ransom Cecia back to her family, they aren't going to get much. Tinon likely won't care. Lady Suggitt has nothing to barter with except maybe her life. Geoffrey's not even the heir to the Suggitt estate. He complains often about it going to a distant relative in Pertan or it being sold off in pieces to pay for his father's debts. No, if she's been taken, then she's probably headed for slavery in Montresor or Talangrán." Isabella thrums her fingers on the table three times before continuing. "While slavery is illegal here, it doesn't mean that slavers don't get in and take people. That usually happens in the Undercity though."

She pauses again. "I could see Nathaniel agreeing to help him, but from what the others told me, they didn't leave together. Still, it's possible. Geoffrey's old home is on the other side of the district... I think. I try to ignore him when he prattles on about his family's woes. Hmm, there will probably be records of it at the barracks. Inform Commander Trembath of the situation, if she doesn't already know, and tell her that Arcanus Detch wants her to let you see the documents. Detch's respected by the leaders, so if you mention his name, it will quicken your search." She looks towards the stairs. "Oh, and he is quite apt as a wizard, but I don't think he's into auguries *. He's more into slinging fireballs and lightning bolts, but you can ask him."

She stands from the table. "If you want to know more about those two, I suggest you talk to the others who were here when they both bolted. Their shifts ended an hour ago, but I think they were headed to one of the nearby taverns. I don't know which one. The Elite guards at the Gate of Lilies might know which way they went. Ask if they've seen Zaos or Ganna. Ganna's brother, Ulbran, is the night watch sergeant for that gate, so if she left the Gardens that way, he will know where she went." She waits to see if there are more questions before saying, "I need to get back to my post."









*OOC:*


* This came up before when Detch mentioned he doesn't know _legend lore_. He prefers battle spells.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 22, 2020)

Tuck thinks about the answers, and summarizes for his own clarity.

*"So it's possible both have gone off to meet someone if Geoffrey's sister has been kidnapped, and we could ask his family. We can also talk to their commanders, or their colleagues who saw them last, although I doubt they'll tell us more than what they've said to you."*

The kobold studies his dog to see if it has found a scent.









*OOC:*


I understand the answers, although I'm not sure how to follow them up in finding the missing guards. Does my successful check mean I have a sense of where to go? 

And does Mutt have a scent to track?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2020)

Breva watches the dog curiously waiting to see if he has something.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 23, 2020)

*Through the Streets of Old City:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck thinks about the answers, and summarizes for his own clarity.
> 
> *"So it's possible both have gone off to meet someone if Geoffrey's sister has been kidnapped, and we could ask his family. We can also talk to their commanders, or their colleagues who saw them last, although I doubt they'll tell us more than what they've said to you."*
> 
> The kobold studies his dog to see if it has found a scent.





Scotley said:


> Breva watches the dog curiously waiting to see if he has something.



Mutt sniffs the tabard and then walks around the room before heading to the door of the tower. He turns an barks at Tuck. The big dog has Nathaniel's scent.

Isabella wishes you good luck.

Mutt waits for Tuck to open the door before bolting out into the cool night air. The sun is setting over the city. The big dog follows the scent trail along the eastern wall of the Gardens down the cobblestone path. He doesn't go near the trees, although the sound of a small chattering animal distracts him for a second. He tracks all thee way to the other Garden tower where the other guard went missing from. No one stands guard in front of it, but one of the guards on the wall does watch Mutt and Tuck track all the way along the Garden's southern wall to the Gate of Lilies. At first, Tuck think the dog wants to go through the gate but Mutt, instead, tracks past it and down to the Garden's main gateway back into Old City.

Mutt track the missing guard all the way across the district to a large stone manor house that is quite posh. The sun has set and the lamplighters are out doing their work. The big dog circles the manor house and then stops and the back gate along a large hedgerow that is taller than Big Tim. Mutt scratches at the stout wooden gate than blocks his path. He looks at Tuck and then sniffs the air. He circles twice through the street before coming back to the kobold urban ranger and sits down in front of him with his tongue hanging out of his mouth. The dog is happy and he barks twice at Tuck.

A small patrol of Regulars appears and then watches them intently before one of them recognizes Tim. He signals the big man shouting out an acknowledgement. The guards are out hunting for troublemakers including the murderer* on the loose in Old City. *"Let us know if you see anything!"* He shouts.

The manor is dark. Either no one is home or its residents go to sleep very early. The streets have become nearly silent. The hubbub of the day is replaces by an eeriness. A light fog moves inland from the bay, obscuring some visibility (anything beyond 100 feet). The guards become misty shadows in the haze. Mutt sniffs the air again and then circles the gathered group of adventurers. He doesn't seem concerned by the guards' presence.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I understand the answers, although I'm not sure how to follow them up in finding the missing guards. Does my successful check mean I have a sense of where to go?
> ...





Spoiler



Urban Tracking says you need to make a certain number of successful rolls in order to find your target. I've rolled and found the number of success you need and the book says I'm supposed to keep that number to myself, but for the sake of expediency, I'll tell you it is two more successful checks. Each check represents and hour of searching, I believe.

And yes, Mutt has the missing guard's scent, which gives you the bonus below for the next check. I think if you fail a check, Mutt loses the scent, but you won't have to start over.










*OOC:*


Tuck is certain that if Nathaniel went anywhere in Old City it is probably to his family home. That is where Mutt leads the group unless forced to go somewhere else. Make another Gather Information check with a +2 circumstance bonus to continue following the trail.

Or you can take some time to try to speak to whoever lives in the manor. The three-story building is well maintained, so the group can tell someone legitimately lives in the house. It is completely dark in the manor, however.

* While Old City isn't under martial law, the fact there is a serial killer on the loose in the district means that most of the district's citizens head home after dark. The group will encounter several guard patrols as they search for the missing guard, but Tim has become well known enough to be recognized from a distance. Akos is known as well but more by the faithful. The district's taverns and inns are open but not very busy and they ask for acknowledgement from those that come knocking before letting anyone in. Anyone on the street is likely to be up to no good.

While the PCs don't know these guards personally, Big Tim's current stature in the district gives the group some leeway while investigating at night (at least, among the good people of Old City). Also, no one is likely to mistake Akos or Breva for ruffians. Tuck would likely get some loosk if he was on his own. As well, the group has a Sectarian Guard attached to them now, in full uniform.


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 23, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *New City:*
> 
> "Well, well, you are a fancy talker, aren't you," the sergeant replies with a oily grin. "Wine you say? Well, you'd need a license to carry around a bottle like that, I think. You need to hand it over, and I want to see in that pack of yours too. I think your up to no good and if you don't have a badge or a license, it is the Dungeon for you!"
> 
> ...




Falen:  He slips an agate gem from a pouch inside his belt.  Moving uncomfortably closer to the guard, and gazing dead at him, eyes ablaze with intent. He leaves his free hand against his chest within reach of his hidden magical knife.   He speaks calmly and directly to the Guard Sergeant, clearing his throat and changing his demeanor to a man not to be trifled with, "Here is the toll you seek.  I have business here, and I am expected. I have chosen to humor you in front of your men.  But don't kid yourself.  Your next action should be to take the agate from my hand.  It's a handsome reward for the day. Do yourself a favor, take it and say "move along.  I assure you, that's the best decision you will make all day."  

Unseen seers typically loathe provoking drama.  It rarely serves anyone's interest.  However, if provoked, Falen had and would again leave bodies in his midst.  Turning over his belongings, particularly the letter he carried, wasn't an option.  It would become an open fight, and the first to drop would be this disgrace in front of him.  



Spoiler: Rolls



Intimidate = 8+1 (skill) + 2 (circumstance per DM) = 11; COre COliseum Battle Map


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2020)

Akos finally gets interested as things start moving forward. He is not a creature of patience and investigating and looking for clues and such...not his thing. But this chase, slow as it is, and the chance to interact with people gets him involved again.

He nods amiably at the guards, speaks openly and enthusiastically with whoever is outside (including the guards) and in general distracts people Tuck questions with nice chatter so they are less likely to hold back because kobold asks the questions.

OOC: auto-succeed aid another for Tuck/@JustinCase


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2020)

Breva trots along in the dog's wake with the others finding this a novel experience. Breva acknowledges the guards' request with a nod, "Will do, give a shout if we can be of help to you."

As their quest leads them to the dark manor he asks, "Does anyone know who lives here?"


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 26, 2020)

*Falen makes his way to Old City:*


Aust Thale said:


> Falen:  He slips an agate gem from a pouch inside his belt.  Moving uncomfortably closer to the guard, and gazing dead at him, eyes ablaze with intent. He leaves his free hand against his chest within reach of his hidden magical knife.   He speaks calmly and directly to the Guard Sergeant, clearing his throat and changing his demeanor to a man not to be trifled with, "Here is the toll you seek.  I have business here, and I am expected. I have chosen to humor you in front of your men.  But don't kid yourself.  Your next action should be to take the agate from my hand.  It's a handsome reward for the day. Do yourself a favor, take it and say "move along.  I assure you, that's the best decision you will make all day."
> 
> Unseen seers typically loathe provoking drama.  It rarely serves anyone's interest.  However, if provoked, Falen had and would again leave bodies in his midst.  Turning over his belongings, particularly the letter he carried, wasn't an option.  It would become an open fight, and the first to drop would be this disgrace in front of him.
> 
> ...



The guard sergeant takes the gem greedily and inspects it with glee. Falen can see that he doesn't find it lacking in any way. Once he's pocketed the gem, he give Falen an angry look. "Your little speech might have saved your pride but be careful you don't push me to far. I will take the gem as your payment and let you go, little man, but I know your face and we will continue this chat at another time." He looks around at the streets. "Someplace less public. And then we'll see if you have any bravado."

"Sir, we need to go," one of the other surly guards say. "They'll be along any minute now. We need to get back."

"Yeah, yeah," he moans. "That new commander is a horrible stickler." The sergeant doesn't give Falen another glance as he and the others walk away.

The youngest of the guards pauses for a moment. "I'm sorry for what Sergeant Vonner said and did. He's a brute and a bully,' he whispers to Falen. "Here, it's not much but it's all I can give you for that gem." He hands Falen six silvers. "If you want to make a report against him, go to the main barracks in the Military District and speak to-"

"Ducas! Get your ass moving!" Sergeant Vonner yells. "Make money on your own time, whelp!"

The Regular sighs and rushes to catch up to his patrol.

Falen finds himself alone for a moment, before another one of the lifts grinds to a halt and spills out more workers heading home for the evening. The sun has gone down and the lamplighters are out. Falen is forced to follow the throng for a block before splitting off to head to the district's gate that will lead him to the other 'pie' known as Old City. The guards there are polite and warn him that there was an attack on the road. "Be careful and get to Old City as quickly as you can. They'll be closing the gates soon."

Falen is forced to rush the entire way, but he makes it just in time. The guards are less friendly but do not 'accost' him in any way. The give him another warning. "I suggest you find an inn and get inside as soon as possible. There is a killer on the loose on the streets," a female guard warns him.

"Damn, fog, just what we don't need tonight," Another guard curses.

Indeed a light mist has billowed in from the sea. Falen is ushered through the gate into the foggy streets of Bluffside's oldest district. He pats the letter in his pocket and heads towards the Ticinum embassy. His instructions say that he'll have a place to sleep for the night after he delivers the letter. It takes some time to find his way there through the mist. Falen is completely chilled by the time he arrives, as two different guard patrols stop him and warn him to get inside for the night.

The embassy is a large three-story building with two banners of the Empire of Ticinum flanking the door, barely visible in the fog. Guards in the uniforms of the empire greet him at the gate. They refuse him entry at first until he explains why he is there.

"I see," one of them says. "He looks at his compatriot uneasily. "You best get inside and talk to Lord Sisenna. He can take you to the ambassador."

"Not that it matters now," the other guard says.

"We're not to talk about it in the open, Kaeso!"

The two guards usher Falen into the embassy and close the large double doors behind him. The unseen seer is bathed in warmth and light. A young scribe sits behind a desk in the embassy's large anteroom. He is embroiled in a mountain of paperwork and doesn't look up until the doors slam shut. He looks at Falen quizzically.

"Can I help you?"



Spoiler



XP for dealing with the Guard Sergeant > 1,200


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 27, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Falen makes his way to Old City:*
> 
> The guard sergeant takes the gem greedily and inspects it with glee. Falen can see that he doesn't find it lacking in any way. Once he's pocketed the gem, he give Falen an angry look. "Your little speech might have saved your pride but be careful you don't push me to far. I will take the gem as your payment and let you go, little man, but I know your face and we will continue this chat at another time." He looks around at the streets. "Someplace less public. And then we'll see if you have any bravado."
> 
> ...






Spoiler: Reference Spoiler-Knightfall as DM 



His old mentor, Max, had sent him to get the missive for an man named Lord Cassianus Avitus, the current ambassador of Ticin to Bluffside. Why he had to go all the way to Tânger by ship to physically pick up the letter is a mystery. Magic would have been considerably faster. Max hadn't told him the reason why had to be this way, but he'd paid Falen well for the trip, up front. Max never parted with gold easily.



Falen:
Falen closes Ducas' palm gently upon the silver coins with his own hand, " No sir.  I appreciate your integrity, and should we meet again, it shall not go un-noticed.  I assure you, I do not confuse kindness for weakness.  Be well. "  Falen takes care to quickly memorize Ducas' face and Vonner's.  Should Vonner get his wish, and he and Falen meet again, it will be the young Ducas' face he sees at the end.  Falen proceeds to the Old City.  As he walks toward his goal, he takes care to note his surroundings and listening for languages of which he is familiar.  He slowly changes his features under his hat of disguise as he moves along, taking care to not alarm anyone, but acquiring a shorter and very much younger version of Max, his old mentor, albeit with darker, slightly unkept hair and 'five-o'clock shadow'.  Under his hat, in the twilight of sundown, he would expect nobody to really notice.  

Upon his arrival and being addressed by the scribe, he studies the fellow carefully before answering diplomatically in High Ticin, " Yes indeed, Master Scribe.  My name is Falen; I come bearing a message for Lord Cassianus from Lord Max, Earl of Ravenhill.  The message is both under Seal and time is of import.  I am to remain, pending a response and at his disposal, at the embassy for such time as Lord Cassianus deems appropriate. "    



Spoiler: Sense Motive & Spot Rolls



1d20+12=23
1d20+7=13


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 27, 2020)

*In the Fog in Old City:*


Scotley said:


> Breva trots along in the dog's wake with the others finding this a novel experience. Breva acknowledges the guards' request with a nod, "Will do, give a shout if we can be of help to you."



The guards wave back but the fog soon swallows them up. The mist is growing thicker and soon it will hard to see anything more than a dozen feet away.



Neurotic said:


> Akos finally gets interested as things start moving forward. He is not a creature of patience and investigating and looking for clues and such...not his thing. But this chase, slow as it is, and the chance to interact with people gets him involved again.
> 
> He nods amiably at the guards, speaks openly and enthusiastically with whoever is outside (including the guards) and in general distracts people Tuck questions with nice chatter so they are less likely to hold back because kobold asks the questions.



Tuck finds few people on the street, although the adventurers' presence does bring out a few onlookers. It takes some time to get anyone to talk to him and Akos. The Loremaster's words help sway a few young lads heading home from a hard days work at a nearby shop. As they stop to talk, Mutt takes notice of them and tries to get them to pet him. One of them looks at Tuck with his eyes wide.

*"Careful. He's fierce,"* Tuck says.

"I believe you," the boy says. He pats Mutt gingerly on the nose, once. "You wanted to know something... what was it again?"

"Kojo, they asked about someone named Nathaniel," the other youngster notes while rubbing Mutt's neck. He's more at ease with the big dog.

"A young lord named Nathaniel Aceron to be precise," Vinccenzo adds. "He is also a tower guard."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> As their quest leads them to the dark manor he asks, "Does anyone know who lives here?"



"The Acerons," Kojo says. He looks at the manor house. "That's their family home here in Bluffside, but Lord Aceron is rarely uses it. They have an estate about dozen miles outside the city. If you're looking for any of them, you'll probably find them out there."

"We've rode by it on our patron's wagon a few times," the other boy adds. "While on the road to Straftbridge. It's not the grandest country estate along the road, but does have an old tower next to the main house."

*"You know a lot about them,"* Tuck says. *"Why is that?"*

"Lady Aceron has bought statues and paintings from our patron, Naida Amrouche," Kojo replies. "She is quite the art lover and buys a lot from Madam Amrouche."

The other boy looks around to see that the fog threatens to make it impossible to get home. "We really need to get going. It's a long walk from here to the dormitories."

"Right Essien," Kojo replies. "I'm sorry, but we can't stay any longer," he says to Tuck. "I hope you find the young lord. I think I met him once, but it might have been one of the other Acerons. If it was him, he was nice."

The two lads head into the fog as quickly as they can.

"They aren't wrong," a voice says in the fog. "But not entirely right."

"Who goes there?" Vinccenzo demands. "Show yourself!"

"No, I don't think so," the voice drones. Then there is mad giggling. "Ah, young Nathaniel Aceron. He is such a pretty boy... with bad habits. I saw him tonight, yes. I considered leaving my mark, but he already had fear in his eyes. It's no fun when I can't be the one to make them afraid."

"T-the killer," Vinccenzo stutters.

"You presume to much, Sectarian," the voice snaps. "Like those waifs and their mistress, I am artist. Blood is my paint. I would paint all of you, but there are too many of you."

Mutt growls and stands guard next to Tuck.

"Ooh, nice doggie," the voice shrills. "Aren't you a pretty thing, yes."

The voice seems to come from all around the group. It echoes in the streets and is muted by the deepening fog. There is something almost magical about it. Ethereal. Otherworldly. It is chilling and surreal.

*"What do you want?"* Tuck asks.

"To point you in the right direction. The boy went into the manor and he came out with a bundle. I trailed him, I did, yes. To the place where people leave. The soldiers didn't see me. They let him through without even a word. He is one of them, after all. Gone, he is. Gone into the wilds where the hunting isn't as safe as here. Too many monsters in the wilds. He wasn't good prey. I found several others this night." The voice becomes wispy. "Two old maids in a cart and a young buck in a stable," the voice laughs. "The maids are eating grapes. The buck shot in the rump, its leg broken from the fall. All three painted a lovely picture. The buck was still kicking when I left him. Maybe you will find him in time, yes. He is near."

The voice becomes a whisper and then manic laughing in the distance, in all directions.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 28, 2020)

*In the Ticinum Delagacy:*


Aust Thale said:


> Spoiler: Reference Spoiler-Knightfall as DM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Falen's eyes adjust to the brighter surroundings, he notes that the young scribe appears much older than he first thought. And there is something odd about his appearance. It's not the large cap he wears or his puffy clothes. The man looks like he hasn't shaved in days. His hands are hairy too and his facial features seem exaggerated.

The man nods once before looking down to finish scribbling on the document in front of him. He taps dust on the parchment and then blows off the excess. He drips melted wax onto it and stamps a seal onto before placing it to the side. Once he's done, he looks back up at Falen.

"I am Vel Faunus Amphion, but you may simply address me as Scriba Amphion. Your timing is terrible," he says leaning back in his chair. "Lord Cassianus Dovius Avitus is _permanently_ unavailable, but I should probably let Lord Sisenna Romnius Casca explain the situation to you. He has taken charge of the situation until a successor can be named by the Emperor."

The scribe stands and stretches. He is very short but still taller than a halfling. He steps out from behind the desk and walks to a door to Falen's right. He opens it and motions for Falen to follow. "I will take you to him."

As the two walk down a long hallway to an expansive office, Falen notes that the scribe has an unusual gait. Just before entering the open double doorway, the scribe speaks, "When you speak to the praefectus, please address him either using his full name preceded by lord or simply as Praefectus Casca."

Entering the room, Falan notes a tall man in full military uniform standing in front of roaring fireplace, his back to the doorway. His uniform is blazoned in red and silver with a stylized eagle in black on his cloak. Scriba Amphion introduces the unseen sear.

"Lord Sisenna Romnius Casca, may I present," he glances at Falen. "Falen, a servant of Lord Max of Ravenhill. He has brought a letter for Legatus Avitus."

The praefectus sighs and turns around. The man is chiseled with a well-trimmed beard. "I was expecting a message from the Emperor not one of Legatus Avitus's friends." He offers Falen a place to sit on a chair by the fire. "If you had arrived sooner, the legatus could have seen your missive before he was killed."

He sits in a chair across from the one he offers Falen. He clasps his hands together and shakes his head. "He has been murdered. We're not sure by who but it seems to be related to the legatus's dealing here in Bluffside." He motions to a table behind him under a large window. "There are documents that show he has been forced to deal with a group of mercenaries known as the Rising Swords. They are quite infamous around Bluffside and the Aarzen Valley to the east. It seems the legatus was being blackmailed by someone, unnamed. This person was forcing him to smuggle in members of the Swords, as well as another group that the legatus referred to as Arreptitii. We don't know their origins, but I suspect it isn't good."

He sighs again and looks at the fire. "You might as well give the letter to Scriba Amphion."









*OOC:*


Falen can sense that there is something wrong but nothing wrong in the scribe's motives. He is a man simply doing his job. He senses that the praefectus's motives are sincere.

Falen may have heard of the Rising Swords; the group is quite infamous. It would be a Knowledge (local) roll [DC 18]. Falen knows that Arreptitii means 'the Fanatics' in Ticin. It's very unlikely he knows of their origins [DC 28].


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 29, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *In the Ticinum Delagacy:*
> 
> As Falen's eyes adjust to the brighter surroundings, he notes that the young scribe appears much older than he first thought. And there is something odd about his appearance. It's not the large cap he wears or his puffy clothes. The man looks like he hasn't shaved in days. His hands are hairy too and his facial features seem exaggerated.
> 
> ...




Falen:
Remaining silent through Praefectus Casca's description of events, he studies the Lord's facial characteristics.  Yes, this one would make quite a lovely face to add to his repertoire.  Falen's eyebrows raise upon knowledge of Avitus' demise.  He had heard of the Rising Swords, and frankly, it's not particularly surprising that Avitus would find himself, by accident or on purpose, at their bidding.  They had a tendency to be...persuasive.  Something is obviously amiss.  Thinking quickly, he addresses Casca, "Praefectus Casca, thank you for informing me of these matters.  It occurs to me that I should inquire as to the manner, and perhaps some detail, of Legatus Avitus' demise.  I can not presume your scribe to correspond with his personal  acquaintance.  I was unaware of their relationship.  I beg of you to provide more detail if possible; Lord Max will certainly want to know.  And candidly, the Lord of Ravenhill is known to be three things: a spendthrift, having a loyalty to his friends and retainers, and driven to some excess upon acquiring bad news.  Would you or Scribe Amphion be willing to share with me something I might provide him to temper his...intemperance? "

Regardless of Lord Casca's response, Falen will defer to Scribe Amphion as the Praefectus instructs.  He will study closely Scrive Amphion's facial expressions.

In closing, Falen suddenly snaps to, as if recalling something odd, " Praefectus Casca, is it in the habit of Bluffside's elite guardsmen or their regulars to "shake down" newcomers to Bluffside?  I don't mean ordinary taking advantage; I mean overt threats for those without credentials to the city?  I ran into a guard Sargeant, a 'Vonner' fellow, upon my reaching the city, intercepted me for a few minutes, demanding a toll.  I complied as my mission was more important than my pride.  However, as these Rising Swords or Arreptitii appear to be less than quiet about their business now, I wonder if this Vonner fellow or his ilk would be susceptible to their graces and charms?  It has been my observation as a courier that external meddling nearly always relies on internal discontent or corruption."

Falen intends this latter query to simultaneously document his encounter with Vonner, if for no other reason than to cast suspicion on his sort of asshattery, but also to tease out more information from Lord Casca and Scribe Amphion about Bluffside and this situation.



Spoiler: Knowledge Local Roll (Success!)



1d20+9=18


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2020)

Breva readies his weapon and reaches out with this divine senses trying to detect the evil thing in the fog.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 6, 2020)

*Tim readies both sword and shield, as he taunts the evil thing in the fog,* "Please, oh master of stealth, come, teach us about fear; where numbers give us the edge, the fog is the equalizer, is it not? Don't pass up such a grand opportunity for the sake of cowardice. Please, I want to know. What is there to fear in the darkness? Show me."



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Big Tim Listen Check: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19
 
Big Tim Spot Check: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5



 Big Tim tries to listen very closely for any sounds of movement in the fog; he is also scanning his environs visually, although the fog proves to be a significant hindrance.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 6, 2020)

Akos looks around and frowns. He was good at reading people, but this is not people. And he cannot see him/her/it. But his strength is in his head. The knowledge, the detailed memory of facts and books, and bits and pieces all connecting to a greater whole.

"I know where the boy is." he tells others
"Begone, foul thing!"
The pulse of energy, golden-green, shortly brightens the fog. He ignores the effects, starting for what he thinks the stable in question might be.

OOC: Akos is getting crazy with knowledge rolls (except for trolls)


Spoiler: Actions



Sense Motive; Knowledge (local); Knowledge (Religion): 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
1D20+16 = [20]+16 = 36

Turn check; Turn damage: 1D20+5 = [13]+5 = 18
2D6+6 = [1, 2]+6 = 9


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 7, 2020)

*Ticinum Delagacy:*


Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Remaining silent through Praefectus Casca's description of events, he studies the Lord's facial characteristics.  Yes, this one would make quite a lovely face to add to his repertoire.  Falen's eyebrows raise upon knowledge of Avitus' demise.  He had heard of the Rising Swords, and frankly, it's not particularly surprising that Avitus would find himself, by accident or on purpose, at their bidding.  They had a tendency to be...persuasive.  Something is obviously amiss.  Thinking quickly, he addresses Casca, "Praefectus Casca, thank you for informing me of these matters.  It occurs to me that I should inquire as to the manner, and perhaps some detail, of Legatus Avitus' demise.  I can not presume your scribe to correspond with his personal  acquaintance.  I was unaware of their relationship.  I beg of you to provide more detail if possible; Lord Max will certainly want to know.  And candidly, the Lord of Ravenhill is known to be three things: a spendthrift, having a loyalty to his friends and retainers, and driven to some excess upon acquiring bad news.  Would you or Scribe Amphion be willing to share with me something I might provide him to temper his...intemperance? "
> 
> Regardless of Lord Casca's response, Falen will defer to Scribe Amphion as the Praefectus instructs.  He will study closely Scrive Amphion's facial expressions.



"Legatus Avitus was stabbed through the back. He was found slumped over here at his desk," the praefectus motions to the desk once again. "The wound was likely made by a long, serrated dagger. Whoever did this managed to find his way into the embassy without any of the guards noticing or setting off any of the building's magical defenses, which have always been adequate before."

"Legatus Avitus had requested the Emperor send a Magus to inspect the embassy to see if more protections were needed," Scriba Amphion adds. "I helped him write the letter himself and had it sent off just last month. The Emperor hasn't replied yet."

"Assuming he got it," Casca says.

"I told the courier to come back here and inform Legatus Avitus, personally, once it was delivered. He returned here from Ticinum a week and a half later and ensured the legatus it had been hand delivered."

Praefectus Casca turns back to Falen. "Regardless, the assassin, and I do believe the killer was a hired assassin, got in, killed the legatus, and got out without being seen by anyone. If you feel you must give the letter to a family member instead of Scriba Amphion, you might have to take to to Ticinum. I don't believe the legatus had any family here."

"There is one," the scribes notes. "Lady Oppia Nazaria. She is a distant cousin of his and lives the Temple District. They had a chilly relationship."

"Very well," Praefectus Casca says. "You may deliver it to her, if your prefer. Or Scriba Amphion can take it and see that it is delivered to legatus's widow in Ticinum."



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> In closing, Falen suddenly snaps to, as if recalling something odd, " Praefectus Casca, is it in the habit of Bluffside's elite guardsmen or their regulars to "shake down" newcomers to Bluffside?  I don't mean ordinary taking advantage; I mean overt threats for those without credentials to the city?  I ran into a guard Sargeant, a 'Vonner' fellow, upon my reaching the city, intercepted me for a few minutes, demanding a toll.  I complied as my mission was more important than my pride.  However, as these Rising Swords or Arreptitii appear to be less than quiet about their business now, I wonder if this Vonner fellow or his ilk would be susceptible to their graces and charms?  It has been my observation as a courier that external meddling nearly always relies on internal discontent or corruption."
> 
> Falen intends this latter query to simultaneously document his encounter with Vonner, if for no other reason than to cast suspicion on his sort of asshattery, but also to tease out more information from Lord Casca and Scribe Amphion about Bluffside and this situation.
> 
> ...



Praefectus Casca sits back in his chair. "The guards in this city are in a state of chaos right now. New City is a mess. Old City isn't much better. Rumor is that the Regulars are spread thin and fraying under the strain. I've never heard of this 'Vonner' fellow you speak of, but he sounds like a typical corrupt Regular and Bluffside has plenty of those even though The Five would have you think their guards are all shining examples of goodness and grace. Bah! No city this size is free from corruption."

"Which is why the guards that protect this embassy are brought in from Ticinum," the scribe adds. "Not every embassy in the city uses their own guards or can afford too."

"That is how mercenaries like the Rising Swords worm their way into cities. I doubt there are any of them are working in Bluffside as guards. You can always see them coming. They rarely hide their allegiance during a fight, but they will skulk around the fringes of society looking for work. I would suspect them of the Legatus Avitus's death if he wasn't completely under their thumb. Whoever these Arreptitii are, they could have killed him or their master. The documents on his desk are vague and covered in blood."

He pauses. "Vonner could be in their pocket. Or he could just be a monster of a man. You could go to the Bluffside Barracks here in Old City and report him or go to the Tribunal and issue a formal request for justice."

"That will take longer and the Regulars won't like that you went outside their power structure," the scribe adds.

"Yes, yes. At the very least, find a man named Lord Commander Reginald Oakfirst. He is the supreme commander of the Regulars and the Bluffside Elite. I can vouch that he is a good man and doesn't tolerate corruption. Best to look for him at the Tribunal."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 13, 2020)

*OOC:*


I'm back! 







Tuck narrows his eyes as the voice of a man - or is it not a man at all? - comes from the fog. Unless the killer has some magical way of seeing, there is no way he could see them when they cannot see him; obviously, magics are at work. And that means the killer is likely not even there, physically.

For good measure, the kobold quickly fires a bolt from his small handheld crossbow into the general area of where the voice resounds, not expecting it to hit anything.









*OOC:*


Attacking a general area, so feel free to substract whatever numbers from the roll: 
attack: 1D20+12 = [9]+12 = 21 (minus whatever)
damage: 1D3+1 = [2]+1 = 3


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 14, 2020)

Scotley said:


> Breva readies his weapon and reaches out with this divine senses trying to detect the evil thing in the fog.



Breva manages to detect an evil presence in the fog and that whatever it is could be deadly to him and his new allies. The foe tries to scamper away and Breva can tell that who or whatever it is isn't trying to be overtly stealthy.


Spoiler: Detect Evil



I'm assuming that Breva starting detecting evil from the moment the killer started speaking. He is able to discern one evil aura in the area and that it is a moderate aura. In the first round of combat, he can discern the direction of the aura but since he doesn't have line of sight (since he didn't make a successful Spot check), he cannot pinpoint the killers exact location. Your listen check was successful, however.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim readies both sword and shield, as he taunts the evil thing in the fog,* "Please, oh master of stealth, come, teach us about fear; where numbers give us the edge, the fog is the equalizer, is it not? Don't pass up such a grand opportunity for the sake of cowardice. Please, I want to know. What is there to fear in the darkness? Show me."



Tim's bravado is met only with laughing that slowly becomes more distant as the killer moves away.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Die Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even with the light from the streetlamps, Tim is unable to see the killer in the fog. It isn't hard for him to hear the foe fleeing away in the opposite direction of the two boys that the Tim and the others spoke to moments before. The footfalls of a single foe are clear on the cobblestones.



Neurotic said:


> Akos looks around and frowns. He was good at reading people, but this is not people. And he cannot see him/her/it. But his strength is in his head. The knowledge, the detailed memory of facts and books, and bits and pieces all connecting to a greater whole.
> 
> "I know where the boy is." he tells others
> "Begone, foul thing!"
> The pulse of energy, golden-green, shortly brightens the fog. He ignores the effects, starting for what he thinks the stable in question might be.



Akos knos he has two options and likely only moments to pick the right one. While the Blossom's stables are close by, the Mill of Hooves is looked after by youngsters. Young Joseph could be lying near death among the horses of that converted windmill, and it is closer to the nearest gate leading out of the district.

He heads for the repurposed mill and hopes he get there in time.









*OOC:*


# of Rounds: # of rounds: 1D4-1 = [3]-1 = 2








			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Akos is getting crazy with knowledge rolls (except for trolls)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actions
> ...





Spoiler: Skill check results



Sense Motive: Akos has no sense that the creature is trying to bluff the PCs and if their is a magical enchantment in play, he cannot sense it.
Knowledge (local): Akos knows that the nearest public stable is attached to an old inn known as The Heavenly Blossom. Its patrons are always nobles and wealthy merchants. Its stables are attended to by an old widower (and soldier) named Marcus Woulfe who never had any children or lets youngsters anywhere near his stables. The inn's owner is an old elf named Tarathiel Xilven who rents primarily to 'unattached' nobles. (It is the closer of the two stables.)

The other nearby stable is a private edifice (called the Mill of Hooves) that serves three different merchant families known as the Alards, Higates, and Stavertons. The old converted windmill and outbuilding is tended to by several young children that are the servants of the three families. The oldest of these children is a 15-year-old boy named Joseph Dale who looks after the horses during the evening. He is the favored servant (and some whisper illegitimate son) of Lord Fulchard Higate. He often sleeps in the stables at night.
Knowledge (religion): Akos is pretty sure he isn't dealing with some sort of undead creature, especially since there is no reaction to his turning attempt vs. the foe. The killer could be an worshiper of some sort of obscure death deity or a archfiend but he can't be certain. If the foe does worship a local deity the most obvious choices are the Frozen One or the Sufferer.

The second deity is the better choice of the two since the Sufferer is also known as the Hidden God, Lurker, and Dark Savior. There is no known temple to the Sufferer in Bluffside, although there are tons of rumors that place such a temple in the Undercity or out on the floating city of Sordadon. If this killer is devoted to the Frozen One, he might have been cast out of the Winged Death temple located in the Temple District. The clerics of that temple are known to have hardened inquisitors among their ranks. The Frozen One is also known as Lord of Ice, Ice Demon, Icy Death, and Mimawr (a deceased ancient deity that the Frozen One subsumed into its faith).





JustinCase said:


> Tuck narrows his eyes as the voice of a man - or is it not a man at all? - comes from the fog. Unless the killer has some magical way of seeing, there is no way he could see them when they cannot see him; obviously, magics are at work. And that means the killer is likely not even there, physically.
> 
> For good measure, the kobold quickly fires a bolt from his small handheld crossbow into the general area of where the voice resounds, not expecting it to hit anything.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


Both your Spot and Listen check were successful, so no miss chance!






Tuck's ears manage to take into account the echoing of the voice against the nearby buildings. The sound is muted by the fog but his keen ears guide his aim. Then Akos' turning light brightens the fog and Tuck clearly sees the outline of a humanoid form in the mist, as it parts for just a moment. His fired bolt finds its mark against the foe before it disappears back into the fog.

The creature hissed in anger as it rushes away. "You should not hurt me or I will paint you," the voice rasps in anger. Then Tuck hears a female voice in the misty darkness.

"Gods, no, get away from me! Someone help, help please!" Then the voice screams.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 15, 2020)

Flapping of priest sandals recedes in the distance as he runs toward the Mill of Hooves.

OOC: full double move


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 16, 2020)

*"Doppelganger!"* Tuck calls out as he thinks he recognizes the whispering killer in the fog, and the kobold wastes no time in readying another crossbow bolt.

*"Get him quickly!"* he calls out to the others, afraid the shapeshifting creature will be impossible to find if it gets away.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 16, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"Doppelganger!"* Tuck calls out as he thinks he recognizes the whispering killer in the fog, and the kobold wastes no time in readying another crossbow bolt.
> *"Get him quickly!"*











*OOC:*


Run after it, don't load ranged weapons!  And you have a dog! And...And...huff puff I don't have combat ready spells, but faerie fire could help. If I wasn't running away. Chicken fey


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 17, 2020)

*OOC:*


I would, but I figured I'd have to wait for my turn in initiative. This was just filler to alert the others on their turn.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 20, 2020)

*Tim seems confused,* "Dopple--what?"
~Whatever it is, it seems intent upon hurting innocents. I must act now!~

Tim rushes blindly into the fog, in the direction of scream, hoping to get close enough to the creature to be able to see him.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



*Initiative Roll*
Initiative Roll: 1D20+1 = [16]+1 = 17

*Dexterity Check*
Includes Armor Check Penalty of -1: 1D20 = [10] = 10


----------



## Aust Thale (Jul 21, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> *Ticinum Delagacy:*
> 
> "Legatus Avitus was stabbed through the back. He was found slumped over here at his desk," the praefectus motions to the desk once again. "The wound was likely made by a long, serrated dagger. Whoever did this managed to find his way into the embassy without any of the guards noticing or setting off any of the building's magical defenses, which have always been adequate before."
> 
> ...




FALEN:
Falen remains stone-faced, careful to not give away his disdain at the lack of more substantive investigation.  These fellows seem rather resigned to Legatus Avitus' death.  He responds to Casca's suggestion, "Thank you, Praefectus Casca.  I appreciate your time.  If you don't mind, I should like to retire and deliver to Lady Oppia Nazaria in the daylight.   Scribe Amphion, if you don't mind, if it turns out that this is indeed a diplomatic matter and not a personal one, I shall bring it to you tomorrow evening.  If not, consider this business concluded by tomorrow evening."

As he fully expects Scribe Amphion to be the one leading him to his lodging, he turns and asks one last question to the two of them, "How again did you discover these Rising Swords had Legatus Avitus under their control?  Magic.  Simple bribery.  Or was he like-minded anyway?"


----------



## Scotley (Aug 21, 2020)

OOC:
Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
 

Breva steps into the fog, his blade at the ready. He turns his head carefully in the direction of the sound he heard. _So hard to see. Was that a footfall?_


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 25, 2020)

Aust Thale said:


> FALEN:
> Falen remains stone-faced, careful to not give away his disdain at the lack of more substantive investigation.  These fellows seem rather resigned to Legatus Avitus' death.  He responds to Casca's suggestion, "Thank you, Praefectus Casca.  I appreciate your time.  If you don't mind, I should like to retire and deliver to Lady Oppia Nazaria in the daylight.   Scribe Amphion, if you don't mind, if it turns out that this is indeed a diplomatic matter and not a personal one, I shall bring it to you tomorrow evening.  If not, consider this business concluded by tomorrow evening."
> 
> As he fully expects Scribe Amphion to be the one leading him to his lodging, he turns and asks one last question to the two of them, "How again did you discover these Rising Swords had Legatus Avitus under their control?  Magic.  Simple bribery.  Or was he like-minded anyway?"



"As I said, someone was blackmailing him. It was in the letters on his desk. We've put it away for now," the praefectus replies. "The details of the blackmail weren't mentioned in the parchments but the the blackmailer's intent was clear — comply or face the ruination of Legatus Avitus position here in Bluffside and his life."

"It is possible that he grew tired of being under the blackmailer's thumb," Scriba Amphion notes. "And he refused to help them anymore, although there wasn't any letters or other writings where he mentions refusing them or penning a confession. The parchments are in a locked chest in the armory. Two guards are watching the door."

"You can look them over in the morning, if you wish," Praefectus Casca suggests. His tone tells Falen that the conversation is over. Falen can tell the man is tired, even weary.

Scriba Amphion salutes the praefectus and motions for Falen to follow him. He leads the unseen seer out of the room and back to the anteroom. He points to the left. "Through there is a hallway that will lead you to the barracks for the embassy. At the end of the hall, you will find one door to your left and two others to your right. Don't go into the door on your left. That is where the guards sleep. The first door on the left is the privy and the second door is room for the servants of visiting dignitaries. It's empty right now, so you'll have the room all to yourself. There are two small beds. Feel free to push them together."

The scribe goes back to his desk and goes back to his work. He glances at Falen before beginning to write. "Personally, I do not believe that Legatus Avitus was under any sort of magical charm. The letters have no mention of payment for his compliance either. He was under threat. Whatever it was must have been life or death. The legatus was a good man." He pauses. "If you like, I shall write an introduction for Lady Oppia Nazaria and have it delivered tonight. That way she will be expecting you. And I can send word to Lord Commander Reginald Oakfirst that you wish to meet with him."


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"Doppelganger!"* Tuck calls out as he thinks he recognizes the whispering killer in the fog, and the kobold wastes no time in readying another crossbow bolt.
> 
> *"Get him quickly!"* he calls out to the others, afraid the shapeshifting creature will be impossible to find if it gets away.





Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Spot and Listen checks: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
> 1D20+4 = [13]+4 = 17
> 
> Breva steps into the fog, his blade at the ready. He turns his head carefully in the direction of the sound he heard. _So hard to see. Was that a footfall?_



Breva can sense the creature in the mist and takes two long strides to his right and brings down his greatsword. The doppelganger is there for only a moment in the swirling fog but the blade slices only air and bounces off the cobblestone street. Breva can still sense the killer is within reach and hears a blade slide from a sheath. But instead of the snik of blade, Breva feels a mental force lash against his mind.









*OOC:*


*Doppelganger:* Ego whip (8 point augment; Will DC 20, save for half damage, dazed 1 rd. on failed save) > 
Charisma damage: 3D4 = [3, 2, 4] = 9

Normally, I use the psionics are different rules, but I don't think I ever mentioned that, so for this campaign will go RAW.









Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim seems confused,* "Dopple--what?"
> ~Whatever it is, it seems intent upon hurting innocents. I must act now!~
> 
> Tim rushes blindly into the fog, in the direction of scream, hoping to get close enough to the creature to be able to see him.



Tim finds himself lost in the haze with only the slight glow of the district's nearby street lamp behind him. He knows this is where the sound came from but he finds no one. Instead he walks into a high fence surrounding one of the fancy manor houses.

Then the sound of metal hitting stone echoes to his ears but it muted by the thick fog. And Tim can sense it is getting thicker. Soon, he won't be able to see anything unless it is right on top of him.

Vinccenzo looks and listens for any signs of the doppelganger. A moment before Breva strikes with his blade, the Sectarian Guards trained ears manages to catch the sound of the doppelganger moving in the fog. He moves forward and casts a light spell on one of his crossbow bolts and sets it in his crossbow. If he can pinpoint the creature again, he could give the others a lit target to hit.


*Akos on the Run: *


Neurotic said:


> Flapping of priest sandals recedes in the distance as he runs toward the Mill of Hooves.
> 
> OOC: full double move



Akos only has his knowledge of the district to guide his senses as the fog thickens around him. He knows he's going the right way, but one misstep could put him on the wrong path.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 27, 2020)

Akos is not one for doubting himself. With his knowledge of the city he fancies he could get anywhere blindly. Trusting the feel of cobblestones under his feet, gritty feel of fine dust and not quite smell that always hangs around the stables, he continues his headless flight in the fog. He trusts into his armor skin for occasional misalignment of his body, slamming the shoulder into a wall in his haste to go through narrow alleyway and into his luck not to run straight onto wary guards iron spear-point or unwary footpads that would dare to stand in his way.

OOC: the moment he sees the body in the stables he hits it with healing blast. With some luck he will shave off some seconds of the healing needed. Or waste them if there are dead bodies there


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 27, 2020)

Tuck grins a draconic little grin to himself, as he moves fearlessly into the mists after the doppelganger killer. The kobold knows these streets, knows many of the secret passages too, and he can see better in the dark than most. Better still, on Tuck's finger is the ring that he found many years ago and which has the peculiar ability to make him invisible to anyone using darkvision...

Without words, he directs Mutt to chase down the killer as the kobold himself stalks with loaded crossbow at the ready.









*OOC:*


Tuck listen check: 1D20+4 = [12] + 4 = 16
Tuck spot check: 1D20-2 = [15] - 2 = 13
Mutt listen check: 1D20+7 = [4] + 7 = 11
Mutt spot check: 1D20+2 = [5] + 2 = 7 

Does that mean I get to attack? If possible a DC threshold would be useful.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 28, 2020)

*OOC:*


@JustinCase, the DCs for round one are 18 for Spot and 23 for Listen. I'll make sure to post the DCs for round in the OOC thread.

Big Mutt can track the doppelganger using the Track feat and his Scent special ability, as he is within 30 feet of the doppelganger. As long as Tuck stays close to him, I'd say he has a chance to be able to attack the doppelganger but there would still be a miss chance. If Big Mutt manages to pinpoint the foe, the dog can attack without a miss chance.

The DC is 18 for the Survival check to track the doppelganger in the fog.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 28, 2020)

Mutt moves forward, sniffing the air. The dog certainly has the scent of the doppelganger, but something seems to spook it. With a growl, Big Mutt leaps at where he thinks the killer should be. 

It was just a shadow in the mist, however, and it takes Mutt a second to realize it and start tracking its prey again.

Tuck stays close to Mutt, not seeing the doppelganger either. 









*OOC:*


Mutt survival: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14 (fail, so there is a miss chance)

Bite attack: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D6+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 28, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Mutt moves forward, sniffing the air. The dog certainly has the scent of the doppelganger, but something seems to spook it. With a growl, Big Mutt leaps at where he thinks the killer should be.
> 
> It was just a shadow in the mist, however, and it takes Mutt a second to realize it and start tracking its prey again.
> 
> ...



If the creature is out there, the dog cannot find him in the fog, and it is deepening even more now. Big Mutt's teeth only bite mist air. He sniffs the ground again to try to pick up the doppelganger's scent.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Die Rolls



New Listen Check vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+1 = [3]+1 = 4


New Spot Check vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14




Tim listens intently, trying to make out the positions of people in the fog, but he finds himself unable to distinguish who is who...

At the same time, Tim is watching carefully, hoping that the creature, whatever it is, will move within his range of sight...









*OOC:*


 Does a 14 do well enough to spot him?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoiler: Combat Data



Greatsword Attack vs Doppleganger: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26

Rizvan Attack vs Doppleganger: 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30

POSSIBLE CRIT

Critical Confirmation Rizvan vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29

I'm thinking that's probably a crit. 

Greatsword Damage vs Doppleganger: 2D6+8 = [2, 1]+8 = 11

Rizvan Critical Damage vs. Doppleganger: 2D8+14 = [4, 8]+14 = 26

Total damage to Doppleganger: 11+26 =

37 pts.





Upon seeing the creature, Tim's eyes widen, as he realizes that this must be his intended prey! Knowing that lives are at stake, and having heard the creature brag about its skills as a murderer, Tim does not hold back; he swings low with the greatsword, raking the blade across the creature's legs, to throw it off balance; the follow-up is, however, the more brutal attack. Tim leans into the creature's space, taking advantage of his relative size, and brings Rizvan crashing down, full force, upon the thing's skull! There is a sickening crunch as the hardened shield meets flesh and bone...


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2020)

*AKOS ARRIVES AT THE MILL OF HOOVES:*


Neurotic said:


> Akos is not one for doubting himself. With his knowledge of the city he fancies he could get anywhere blindly. Trusting the feel of cobblestones under his feet, gritty feel of fine dust and not quite smell that always hangs around the stables, he continues his headless flight in the fog. He trusts into his armor skin for occasional misalignment of his body, slamming the shoulder into a wall in his haste to go through narrow alleyway and into his luck not to run straight onto wary guards iron spear-point or unwary footpads that would dare to stand in his way.



Akos finds his way through the fog towards the stables most of the way. Then, he is forced to stop for a moment at an intersection. He knows the way, the but the deepening fog makes him hesitate. A horse whinny in the distance to his left sets him off in that direction, but half-way down the next block, he realizes he is going the wrong way. He turns around and heads back the way he came and has a narrow miss with a carriage rushing through the street in the dark and fog. If it hadn't had lamp lights hanging next to the coachman and the trotting of horse hooves, Akos likely would have been run over.

Damn nobles!

Akos finds his way to the Mill of Hooves and rushes into the stables through its double doors, slightly ajar. Inside, the large barn is full of horses deep in repose. If there is something wrong, the horses don't seem to be bothered by it. Akos does not smell blood in the air. Wherever the boy is, the doppelganger hasn't left him someplace obvious. Akos is forced to search the stables including the loft. He finds a back door flung open and young Joseph Dale a dozen feet beyond in the alley with hay scattered over him.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: the moment he sees the body in the stables he hits it with healing blast. With some luck he will shave off some seconds of the healing needed. Or waste them if there are dead bodies there



The healing stabilizes the boy, but Akos can tell that there is something else wrong, when he examines the lad. A deep dagger wound has healed but the skin around it remains discolored. It is a putrid blue and black color. The boy has been poisoned.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 5, 2020)

_"No time to waste, but I cannot leave my friends to that assassin either. Where could this boy go? Temple? Which one is close? But I cannot carry him, he will have to do it himself. Lets see..."_

Akos thinks quickly about the optimal way to do this. First, wake the boy. At his command, his wide belt pulses and golden glow settles over the boy even as the blessing of his queen flows into him. That should wake even those almost dead.



Spoiler: If the boy wakes up



"Come on, boy, you need to get yourself to the temple! I'll help you through the fog, but we must go immediately. My friends are in danger."
Local knowledge (find the closest temple on the way back): 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16





Spoiler: If the boy doesn't wake up



Akos sighs and checks the wound - his healing may have made things worse since there is no cut for the poison to go out of. At least he has a small sample at where the edges of the wound were since blood is no longer washing it away.

Heal check - against poison: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22




Actions:
1. Healing belt: 2D8 = [3, 8] = 11
2. Vernal touch - removes dazed, nauseated, fatigued and exhausted from the living creatures
3 (assuming the boy wakes up) - push him as fast as he can go to the nearest temple that is in general direction of the fight. Unless there is one quite close the opposite way (so Akos can make up the time lost by running back)
3 (boy does NOT wake up) - heal against the poison - roll extras if there is something that would help identify it (arcana et al)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2020)

Breva knows he is facing a deadly creature. A shapeshifter than can also damage the mind and soul is something to be respected if not feared. He moves towards where the doppelganger moved towards after the paladin's failed strike. He moves quickly and without hesitation. He is surprised to come upon the creature skulking towards what appears to be a large shape in the fog.

The doppelganger is just as surprised to see Breva, as the paladin slices a wide arc with his greatsword. The beast manages to duck the swing, which is a bit higher than Breva had wanted. The paladin remains stoic as the doppelganger counters once with its dagger. The strike is very clumsy and blocks it easily with his shield. The doppelganger loses the serrated blad on the ground and it curses at the paladin in a guttural language.









*OOC:*


Breva - Power Attack (+2) with Overwhelming Strike: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8
 (miss)
Doppelganger - Dagger: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13 









Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim arrives on the scene just in time to witness the doppelganger try to stick Breva with its dagger. Breva knocks the blade away with his shield and the monstrous humanoid drops the blade.

With its attention squarely on Breva, it doesn't see Tim come up behind him before its too late to ready itself. The greatsword slices deep into the creature's legs and it screams like a dying horse. The doppelganger grabs at its thighs just as Rizvan slams down on its head and shoulder. The creature gasps and stumbles and then howls in agony.

Somehow, the creature manages to stay upright.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2020)

The fog parts for a moment and Vinccenzo is able to clear see the doppelganger is combat with both Breva and Big Tim. The sectarian guard takes aim with his light crossbow and fires. The bolt impacts the doppelganger's shoulder and embeds itself. *"Ha! Got it!"*


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 14, 2020)

Tuck stands very still, as he knows sounds travel strangely in these mists. Is that the doppelganger's footsteps? Aha!

The kobold rushes forward, only to scare cat rummaging through some trash.

Mutt likewise gets confused as the dog cannot find its target, despite his sensitive nose. There are just so many smells and the sounds of various people and creatures about!









*OOC:*


Tuck listen: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Tuck spot: 1D20-2 = [13]-2 = 11
Mutt listen: 1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
Mutt spot: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 

So I'm guessing both Tuck and Mutt get lost in the mists. (Ravenloft, here we come.  )


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 14, 2020)

Ooc: 'fun' fact...I mentioned Ravenloft in a game yesterday (swamp, mists, undead infestation...you know, the works ). The guys are somewhat younger than my 43 ranging 27 to 35. The reaction? 'What? Ravenloft? Never heard of it. Is that a campaign?' Only one recognized it vaguely like something he saw in a computer game...I mean come  on it's a classic!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Tuck listen: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
> ...











*OOC:*


Ravenloft, heh. No you're not going there. Actually, Tuck's Spot check beats the doppelganger's hide check for this round (posted on the OOC thread). Mutt both sees and hears the doppelganger. Basically, the fog seems to part for this round. A lucky break.

The doppelganger has Breva on one side of it and Big Tim on the other. Tuck and Mutt are roughly 25 feet away from it on the side where Breva is standing. Vinccenzo  is off to Tuck's right, about 15 feet away but about five feet farther away. Tuck can move in and flank with Big Tim next to Breva.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 15, 2020)

*OOC:*


Nice! Guess I was looking at the numbers for last round. Well, here is my adjusted action then! 







Just when the kobold is about to give up, the mist seems to part enough for him and Mutt to see the doppelganger, engaged by Breva and Big Tim.

Not about to lose his target again, and not wanting to risk shooting his allies, Tuck closes in quickly and with his fine shortsword, starts harrassing the killer from another angle.

*"Around,"* he orders Mutt as the large canine leaps forward as well, not listening to the order yet but nearly pushing its owner aside in order to get his fangs into the shapeshifter.









*OOC:*


Tuck attacks with +1 shortsword: 1D20+7 = [5]+7 = 12
Damage: 1D4 = [4] = 4

Mutt attacks with bite: 1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15
Damage: 1D6+4 = [2]+4 = 6 

If there are any bonuses from the doppelganger being in melee with now 4 enemies, add those to the numbers rolled.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Just when the kobold is about to give up, the mist seems to part enough for him and Mutt to see the doppelganger, engaged by Breva and Big Tim.
> 
> Not about to lose his target again, and not wanting to risk shooting his allies, Tuck closes in quickly and with his fine shortsword, starts harrassing the killer from another angle.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


With flanking, Tuck's attack roll is 14 and Mutt's is 17. Unfortunately, both of those are still misses.






Tuck's blade comes close to the doppelganger but the shapeshifter is quite agile and avoids the sword. Mutt's teeth come closer to the creature's torso but still miss the mark.

The three heroes and Mutt have the doppelganger surrounded and the creature finally looks concerned. Then, the fog begins to creep back in and the shapeshifter's face turns malevolent.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> _"No time to waste, but I cannot leave my friends to that assassin either. Where could this boy go? Temple? Which one is close? But I cannot carry him, he will have to do it himself. Lets see..."_
> 
> Akos thinks quickly about the optimal way to do this. First, wake the boy. At his command, his wide belt pulses and golden glow settles over the boy even as the blessing of his queen flows into him. That should wake even those almost dead.



The healing energy from Akos' belt closes a series of defensive wounds on the boys arms and hands. Yet, the boy does nor stir.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos sighs and checks the wound - his healing may have made things worse since there is no cut for the poison to go out of. At least he has a small sample at where the edges of the wound were since blood is no longer washing it away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akos can tell that the boy has been poisoned from a magical blade. The venom in Joseph will need to be purged from the body with a _neutralize poison_ spell. The putrid color of the poison is snaking out from the wound towards the boy's heart and head. Even the healed cuts on his hands and arms have this blue-black coloration to them. Akos realizes he must act quickly to save the boy before the secondary effects of the poison kill the child.

With the right concoction, the loremaster can delay the poison until he can get Joseph to a healer the right spell. He'll need liquid other than water and both Valley Nettles and Duck Berries. Searching the converted mill, he finds a handful of nettles mixed with some hay but has to search longer to find any duck berries. Usually they grow on vines up the walls of buildings but scouring the nearby buildings finds nothing. Akos gets desperate, and is forced to pick through the horse manure in hopes someone fed one of the horses some berries. He finds four near perfect specimens in one large, dried drop and cleans them and himself in a large bucket filled with rainwater.

While disgusting, being forced to do the dirty work gives Akos an idea for the liquid. He checks the horses and finds a mare that still has some milk. The horse balks at his touch at first, but then calms down long enough for the loremaster to get enough in an old cup for the concoction to keep the boy from dying. He quickly grinds up the nettles and berries on a flat stone and mixes them in the milk. He adds a sprinkle of crushed rose petal to counteract any sort of gag reflex the Joseph might encounter if the boy wakes right away.

He pours the entire mixture down the boy's throat, carefully, and then waits. He watches as Joseph's color improves. The boy breathes easier. he coughs once before settling into a deep sleep. He'll live, for now. Akos' knows the concoction will only last a few hours, but will give him time to get the boy to a healer, after the doppelganger is dealt with. He places Joseph on some dry hay and covers the boy with a horse blanket.

Akos rushes back out into streets and trys to find his way back to the others through the fog, which is getting worse. There is almost something malevolent to the nature of the fog. Akos has never seen it this thick in Bluffside.









*OOC:*


Make another Knowledge (local) check. (The DC is now 20.) If you make a successful Knowledge (arcana) check [DC 15], you get a +2 bonus on your Knowledge (local) check.

At this point, it will take until round six for Akos to get back to the others. If you beat the check by five or more, that becomes only two rounds. Beat it by 10 or more and it becomes one. Failure means it will take Akos four rounds to get back to the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2020)

Spoiler: Actions



Arcana; Local: 1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20; 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30 
Arcana DC 20 made (barely) so +2 to Local for a total of 32 

OOC: note that Akos has penalties to Spot and Listen so he may easily miss the whole thing 
Both skills are at -2



Akos never worked so fast in his life. It may be that the fog is fey and that even time dilated around him. It may be that Titania herself, may her leaves never fall off, took interest in this mortal boy. But when he started back toward the fight he essentially bumped into them after only couple of turns in the streets. A miracle! Or they just moved closer by chance. _"Miracle! Oooo, this fog has never been so thick. And it feels weird. How did it get here, what kind of magic could be responsible for something like this?" _Akos thinks as he runs, his mind never one for focusing too long on any one subject. His mercurial nature makes it hard for him to pay attention to his surroundings.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2020)

Breva pushes his advantage against the doppelganger and brings his light-generating sword down in powerful arc. The blade would have bit deep into the shapechange if the thickening fog wasn't distorting where the doppelganger is standing. The blade strikes the cobblestones and Beva's second swing doesn't even come close, as the mists swirl around him.

What happens next is... odd.

The shapechanger seems to shift away from Breva and the others, as the _light_ spell on Vinccenzo's fired crossbow bolt embedded in the doppelganger's shoulder seems to move awkwardly to Breva's left (Tim's right) next to Tuck. For a moment, it looks like the creature might have moved but the light settles near Tuck's left foot.

A cry emanates from the shapechanger that sounds like an angry gnoll gnashing its teeth. The doppelganger slams its fist towards Big Tim. The stike is powerful, but in the fog, it misjudges where the big half-ogre is standing. It makes another sound like a whining child. *"No! No! No!"*


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2020)

Spoiler: 40% Miss Chance, Rolled Twice (Murky Eye Flaw)



Two 40% Miss Chances (Take Worst One); Murky Eye Flaw.: 1D100 = [95] = 95
1D100 = [49] = 49
 
Neither is less than 40%; success! (Greatsword)

Two 40% Miss Chances (Take Worst One); Murky Eye Flaw.: 1D100 = [14] = 14
1D100 = [15] = 15
 
Both are less than 40%; Fail (Rizvan)





Spoiler: Combat Data



Greatsword Attack Against Doppleganger: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22
 
According to DM, 22 hits.

Rizvan Attack Roll Against Doppleganger: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21

According to DM, 21 misses. But I would have missed anyway (fog.)

Damage vs Doppleganger (Greatsword): 2D6+8 = [5, 5]+8 = 18




Tim swooshes Rizvan at the thing's head once more, but he misses, mis-judging the distance in the fog; not that it would have mattered, since the creature was cowering and backing away, and was not in the same position as Tim expected him to be in.

But the shield whooshing through the fog causes a small portion of it to clear momentarily, allowing Tim the perfect opportunity to stab the creature; this time, his aim is true, as he thrusts the blade into the creature's side, causing it great pain, bringing it ever closer to its own mortality!


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: 40% Miss Chance, Rolled Twice (Murky Eye Flaw)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blade cuts a deep gash and the doppelganger screams like a dying hellbeast. *"Must get away!"*

"Not today, creature," Vinccenzo taunts as he draws his rapier and moves in to help surround the doppelganger. "There is nowhere for you to go except the grave! You will kill no more innocents!"

The guard uses the light from Breva's sword to find his way to the melee, but in the fog, it takes him a few more steps than normal. He moves in next to Breva with Tuck several steps to his left and the dog Mutt to his right.









*OOC:*


Vinccenzo had to move more than 30 feet to enter melee, so he cannot attack this round.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 21, 2020)

Somewhere from the fog comes the sound of flapping robes and slapping sandals, as if some mad monk is running crazily (blindly) through the murk.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 21, 2020)

*”Darned fog,”* Tuck mutters to himself as the doppelganger momentarily moves out of his sight. Now that the kobold knows where his opponent is, however, he can follow it on hearing alone. 

He stabs forward with his blade, but it misses by several inches. Apparently hearing it is not enough to accurately hit it!

Mutt is likewise confused, but its jaws come much closer to the doppelganger. Still, it misses again. 









*OOC:*


I rolled the same as before; being on mobile because of my holiday means it’s difficult to read back. Feel free to adjust when needed. 

Tuck listen: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
Tuck spot: 1D20-2 = [8]-2 = 6
Musten listen: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
Mutt spot: 1D20+2 = [10]+2 = 12

Tuck attack (shortsword): 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9
Damage: 1D4 = [3] = 3
Mutt attack (bite): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12
Damage: 1D4+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *”Darned fog,”* Tuck mutters to himself as the doppelganger momentarily moves out of his sight. Now that the kobold knows where his opponent is, however, he can follow it on hearing alone.
> 
> He stabs forward with his blade, but it misses by several inches. Apparently hearing it is not enough to accurately hit it!
> 
> Mutt is likewise confused, but its jaws come much closer to the doppelganger. Still, it misses again.



The doppelganger seems to shift and sway in the fog. Then, the fog parts again.

Breva pushes his advantage and strikes out twice at the creature. His greatsword slams hard into the shapechanger with the first blow and does a glancing blow to the creature's thigh. The doppelganger is unsteady on its feet its head turning this way and that, looking for some kind of escape.

Breva watches as the shapechanger's face seems to naughty word and a low-humming noise issues from around the creature. Then a screen of force energy appears in front of it. It seems to move with the creature, as it tries to flee. It rushes in between Big Tim and Mutt heading away from the others.









*OOC:*



Doppelganger - Manifest Force Screen Defensively (Concentration check) : 1D20+16 = [5]+16 = 21 (+4 shield bonus to AC)

Big Tim and Mutt both get attacks of opportunity. The doppelganger's AC is now 24 with the Force Screen (25 vs. Big Tim).









Neurotic said:


> Somewhere from the fog comes the sound of flapping robes and slapping sandals, as if some mad monk is running crazily (blindly) through the murk.



Akos follows the glowing fog, which seems to be guilding him back to the fight. As he nears, he can make out who he thinks is Breva and Vinccenzo roughly 25 feet away. Then, the fog clears slightly revealing Big Tim and Tuck, and he sees a figure dash away from the group to the northeast.









*OOC:*


If the doppelganger survives the AoOs, then it will move its full 30 ft. of movement away from the PCs. It moves diagonally twice (15 ft.) and then three more squares (15 ft.). If this happens, Akos is the next to act. He will have to make a Spot and Listen check, as the doppelganger will be harder to see at that distance. No penalty for Listen but -4 for Spot.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 29, 2020)

Mutt tries to bite the creature as it passes, but its fangs are repelled by the shield of force. 









*OOC:*


AoO Mutt: 
1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17
1D4+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 29, 2020)

*Tim snarls,* "No so fast, my friend. Take a load off!"

Tim expertly places the flat of his blade between the running creature's feet, in an effort to trip him.



Spoiler: Combat Data



30% Miss Chance (Roll Twice Because of Murky-Eyed Flaw): 1D100 = [36] = 36
1D100 = [77] = 77
 
*SUCCESS! Neither result was equal to or below 30.*

Greatsword Armed Melee Touch Attack To Trip The Doppleganger VS. AC 19: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23

*HIT. Tim must now roll a Strength check, which the Doppleganger will be able to oppose.*
*Tim's Rolls: 1d20 +7 (Strength) +4 (Size)*

_: 1D20+11 = [11]+11 = 22

* Big Tim's Strength Check = 22.*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> Mutt tries to bite the creature as it passes, but its fangs are repelled by the shield of force.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim snarls,* "No so fast, my friend. Take a load off!"
> 
> Tim expertly places the flat of his blade between the running creature's feet, in an effort to trip him.
> 
> ...



As the doppelganger shifts to avoid Mutt's biting teeth, it fails to react quickly enough to avoid Tim's blade. The shapeshifter topples over in a gangly heap and it makes a mournful hissing sound. *"No fair."*

The fight has seem to have gone out of it, as it doesn't try to crawl away. *"It surrenders to you. Mercy? Do not kill."*

Tim can see that its black blood seeps out of several wounds out onto the cobblestone street. Its breathing is ragged.









*OOC:*


The doppelganger can oppose with a Dexterity check too, not that its going to matter with that roll! Need a 19 or 20!

Doppelganger - Dexterity check to oppose trip attempt: 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15

Nope.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 29, 2020)

*Tim stares at the cowering creature for a moment, before saying:* "I would not normally spare someone who bragged, as you did, about your skills as a murderer. But lucky for you, my gut instinct tells me not to kill you; HOWEVER, if you want to live, you'd better start talking NOW. Give us reason to spare you. Answer our questions, and tell us everything we desire to know."

Tim momentarily glances back at his compatriots; It is obvious that he feels that someone besides himself should be leading the questioning.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim stares at the cowering creature for a moment, before saying:* "I would not normally spare someone who bragged, as you did, about your skills as a murderer. But lucky for you, my gut instinct tells me not to kill you; HOWEVER, if you want to live, you'd better start talking NOW. Give us reason to spare you. Answer our questions, and tell us everything we desire to know."
> 
> Tim looks back at his compatriots; It is obvious that he feels that someone besides himself should be leading the questioning.



"Yes, yes, ask and I will answer. I will tell you where more bodies lie and what you do not know about my kind here in this place. There are more than me, but not as sk-..." it pauses. "The other don't have my mind or cunning. We are many here, dozens of others. A few more within these walls but more in the other districts. The place you call New City is ripe with opportunities, yes. But most live in the Undercity. Safer there."

Vinccenzo listens to its words and looks at the creature with contempt. It is a stain on society. The Sectarian Guard can tell immediately that the creature's motives are completely selfish and that it will tell them anything to save its hide. Likely, it will try to flee. He sighs, shaking his head. But its not Vinccenzo's place to kill the creature outright. The commanders of the Bluffside Regulars will want to interrogate this prisoner and execute it publicly.

"It's not telling the entire truth," he says to the others. "I do believe that there might be others of its kind here, but I doubt there are as many as it says there are. Definitely not dozens. That's an obvious lie."

"No, no! I swear what Mani say is true!"

"It has no intention of being locked away. It is just trying to survive long enough to find a way to escape." He pauses. "However, there is a bigger picture here. The leaders of the Regulars will want to interrogate it and my own commanders as well. Even The Five might want to question it. Personally, I'd kill it. But as a sworn protector of the city, I must do my duty and bring this wretched thing to the proper authorities."

"I know much about the inner workings of this place. The hidden things that no one else sees. I know you seek the renegade. The one people are afraid to speak of, even his name. They fear him almost as much as me. A few of my kind work for him. Capture people to take into his magical place. They come and go. But I do not work for him. Mani bows to no master."

"That, might be true," Vinccenzo says looking at Tim. He turns back to the doppelganger. "How many? The truth this time!"

It sighs. "There are three that follow him. Another of my kind lives in the Undercity. It has taken the form of a man called Wendill Upton and runs a stall called Far & Away. It doesn't know of me nor it is connected to the one called Phelix."

"Did you kill Mayor Hollingsworth?"

"No, no! That was not me. It would be stupid to bring the force of Old City down on my head. While i do not know, I think his wife killed him."

Vinccenzo nods to the others that it seems that part is true.









*OOC:*


Vinccenzo - Sense Motive check: 1D20+9 = [18]+9 = 27
vs.
Doppelganger - Bluff check: 1D20+17 = [7]+17 = 24


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 30, 2020)

*Tim's eyes narrow, as a guttural growl escapes his throat:* "I'm losing my patience with your LIES, weakling! If you continue to decieve us, I'll put your carcass on a spit and eat you for DINNER!" As he says that last word, he slams the blade of his greatsword against the cobblestones next to the thing's head, causing sparks to fly.



Spoiler: Dice Roll



Intimidate Check (STR-Based) vs. Doppleganger: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23

If size also plays a factor, typical size bonus (+4) would make it 27. But that's your call. I'm happy with the result either way.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim's eyes narrow, as a guttural growl escapes his throat:* "I'm losing my patience with your LIES, weakling! If you continue to decieve us, I'll put your carcass on a spit and eat you for DINNER!" As he says that last word, he slams the blade of his greatsword against the cobblestones next to the thing's head, causing sparks to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The doppelganger flinches slightly as the sparks hit its face. It looks passively at Tim but its expression is too alien to judge.

"I will tell you what I know, but how I see the world isn't the same as you might see it, large man," it says drily. "Your bluster will not affect my knowledge of events as I know them." It pauses and shifts its form to that of an old man. The shift is nearly instantaneous. Its voice becomes old and creaky. "I have lived a long time, young ones. I know much about Bluffside and the world."

It cackles and shifts back to its natural state but then coughs up a bit of ichor. "That hurt. Must not do that again until I've healed. I will be allowed to heal, right?"

"That depends on your continued usefulness," Vinccenzo says with his arms crossed. "And no more theatrics. Or I will let my large friend 'spit' you."

"Yes, yes. I will be useful to you. You will see." It pulls itself up into a seated position and tries to staunch the blood coming from its shoulder.









*OOC:*


Doppelganger - Level Check: 1D20+15 = [14]+15 = 29

Size is not a factor.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2020)

OOC: 15th level!?!?! How many racial HD, it should have dealt with us even with the disadvantage of numbers.

"I'm interested in your handywork. Who? Where? Any still alive? Do you have the antidote for the poison in that stablehand?" Akos approaches the group lowering his hands from preparation to casting.
"Thank you for the information on others. Do you know if those loyal to the renegade have some sign to use for recognition?"

"We should check that young guard. Maybe he was replaced. And we brought it back to his influential father."

Akos kneels next to the creature and binds the worst of its wounds.
"You'll live. I hope your phisiology isn't too different from humans internally. I would really like to disect you to see the connection of your joints and bone structure. But I guess it will have to wait."


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2020)

Tuck turns his little reptilian head this way and that, studying the doppelganger with both eyes in turn. 

Holding his sword ready in case it makes a run for it, Tuck says softly, *”You’re a danger to innocent people. And for what? Your own amusement?”*

The kobold, whose goal in life revolves largely around helping people in the city he fondly calls home, hates the doppelganger intensely.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: 15th level!?!?! How many racial HD, it should have dealt with us even with the disadvantage of numbers.





Spoiler: OOC



It wasn't 15th level. Remember that a level check is its HD & Levels + Wisdom modifier. It was supposed to be a tough encounter, but I rolled a 1, twice! And it was at pivotal moments that luck was against it. The first time, it was attacking with its dagger and dropped it. After that, the doppelganger wasn't as much of a physical threat beyond its psionic abilities, and for a lot of those abilities it would need line of sight.[/OOC]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> "I'm interested in your handywork. Who? Where? Any still alive? Do you have the antidote for the poison in that stablehand?" Akos approaches the group lowering his hands from preparation to casting.
> "Thank you for the information on others. Do you know if those loyal to the renegade have some sign to use for recognition?"



"Many, many more. A old woman here, a young soldier there. I like to display my art whenever I can, but sometimes I cannot move them for viewing by the public. The guard have found most, yes. But there are others that hang in their homes or are buried in their gardens. Old City has much greenery. I know all their faces, but I don't remember every name. I've been here a long time, and my art used to be just for me. Now, I share it with everyone. Blood and gore smeared on a step or entrails hanging from a tree."

It claps its hands. "Ooh, you saw the boy! What did you think? Did you see the bloody hand prints on the wall in the alley. That is one of my favorite pieces to day. The poison is from my blade. I dropped it. Such a useful brush." Its shoulders sink. "I will not be able to paint with it again." It sighs. "So sad."

"I think I'm going to be sick," Vinccenzo says.

"Hmm, why? Not an art lover are you?" It cackles like a raven. "There is the older woman in the cart. I painted her before the boy. She is quite the work of art even before mu brush cut her deep. She is near the boy but lost her spark for life quickly. Fear helps me paint and she was more sad than afraid." It looks at Akos. "Why would I leave my artwork alive? They would move and ruin the art. No, all are dead. Glassy eyes and hollowed out guts."

It sees the faces glaring back at it and rolls its eyes. "Everyone's a critic." It sighs again. "The others don't have a signal to each other. We are telepathic beings. We know each other without making hand gestures. They may have a signal to your kind working for Phelix, but I do not know it. I am not his servant and don't care to be his thrall."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We should check that young guard. Maybe he was replaced. And we brought it back to his influential father."



"The one you were chasing? Nathaniel Aceron. He is not one of us. I do not know if they have taken the forms of any of the guards. If they have, I've never noticed them in such forms. But, they rarely venture beyond the wards closest to the Gardens and I do not go into the Gardens. Risky. The renegade does have human followers among the guards. While Young Aceron is not one of them, he likes bribes. Give him coin, and he looks the other way."

Vinccenzo shakes his head in frustration. "Corruption amongst the Regulars is not new."

"Yes, but it is who he takes bribes from is the key. I have seen him an another guard." it pauses to think. "I don't recall his name. He is a scruffy fellow who drinks a lot. Young Aceron gets his bribes from the scruffy one, and from Sabela Abreu. She is in league with the renegade and the leader of the Brelish Thieves Guild here in Bluffside. She and Phelix are old friends, yes." It pauses again to let that sink in. "I know this because I have been there after painting one of her thieves that discovered my identity. I killed him and buried him under the old windmill outside the district. His name was Rees, Rees the Rat. I took his form and went there to make sure no one else had discovered me. I left quickly once I realized a whole guild uses it a front. Yes, too risky."

"I've never heard of her."

"You are Sectarian not Regular. Your kind rarely leaves the Wizard District, yes?"

"Yes, but times are changing."

"Phelix makes all in Bluffside nervous, afraid. Good for my art."









*OOC:*


I think you mean Kaleb Raupach, right?

Sabela Abreu is the owner of the Delicate Delight Eatery, which sits near the walls dividing the Gardens from Old City.









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos kneels next to the creature and binds the worst of its wounds.
> "You'll live. I hope your phisiology isn't too different from humans internally. I would really like to disect you to see the connection of your joints and bone structure. But I guess it will have to wait."



"I thank you. But, if I still die, you have my permission to paint me, yes. Just make sure you display my body with flare. All of Bluffside must see me as artwork after death, yes."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck turns his little reptilian head this way and that, studying the doppelganger with both eyes in turn.
> 
> Holding his sword ready in case it makes a run for it, Tuck says softly, *”You’re a danger to innocent people. And for what? Your own amusement?”*
> 
> The kobold, whose goal in life revolves largely around helping people in the city he fondly calls home, hates the doppelganger intensely.



It sighs. "Another art critic. I am surprised, Your people are good painters. Bloodied many gnomes and humans... I have seen. Do you not paint your foes with your brushes of steel. Your wolf has sharp teeth and its bites must be beautiful to behold."

It looks at the bandages on its legs and torso. "Yes, I do love my art. Blood is so pretty. Why would I not be amused by by own work. I do what I love. And, the innocent are more afraid than the guilty. The fear makes the art all the sweeter." It looks longingly at Mutt before glancing back at Tuck. "I see you do not agree."

"I can't," Vinccenzo says. "No more."

He walks off into the fog more than dozen feet and paces back and forth, obviously troubled.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2020)

"Tuck, can you and Mutt find Mani's dagger in the fog? It is poisoned, so be careful. It may contain the antidote, but it will be useful in any case. Mani, we will divest you of your items and secure you. Don't resist."

Raising away from the creature and rubbing his hands clean he adds
"Mani has many dangerous items on him and many are magical. I advise cleaning him up. At the very least there is a mask, amulet, ring, and wand of the most obvious ones."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2020)

Breva does not relax his guard as the doppleganger is interogatated. He grips his sword tighter when the magic items are pointed out, ready to lop the head from the creature at the first sign of trouble.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2020)

*Tim stares at the creature with a look of disgust. His demeanor and tone change almost instantly. He is calm, cool, collected, polite.* "So that's how you'd like to play it, eh? The misunderstood genius, at odds with a society which holds beliefs alien to his own, a society incapable of sharing his vision, because of its own, short-sightedness? So be it. My 'bluster,' as you put it, was to serve a purpose; alas, my ruse failed, because I am more a knight than I am an actor. Nevertheless, I have never left a task untried in the performance of my duty. Your cooperation thusfar has been appreciated; but my friend is correct. You should not resist. Doing so would mean your death. And as you have seen, I'm not much of an artist. I don't think you'd like the way that I would paint you."

Like Breva, Tim is keeping a close eye on Mani, his blade at the ready, leveled at the creature, but not close enough for him to grab it.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 3, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> "Tuck, can you and Mutt find Mani's dagger in the fog? It is poisoned, so be careful. It may contain the antidote, but it will be useful in any case. Mani, we will divest you of your items and secure you. Don't resist."




Immediately Tuck starts looking around in the fog, Mutt following enthusiastically. The dog seems mostly interested in playing, however. 

*”Found it!”* the kobold soon cries out as he takes a piece of cloth from his bag to carefully pick up the blade without touching it. 









*OOC:*


Rolls made in OOC thread. No relevant poison-related abilities or Appraise proficiency, however.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> "Tuck, can you and Mutt find Mani's dagger in the fog? It is poisoned, so be careful. It may contain the antidote, but it will be useful in any case. Mani, we will divest you of your items and secure you. Don't resist."



The doppelganger slumps its features noticeably. "Take my treasures," it says. "Not as important as my life."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Raising away from the creature and rubbing his hands clean he adds
> "Mani has many dangerous items on him and many are magical. I advise cleaning him up. At the very least there is a mask, amulet, ring, and wand of the most obvious ones."





Scotley said:


> Breva does not relax his guard as the doppleganger is interogatated. He grips his sword tighter when the magic items are pointed out, ready to lop the head from the creature at the first sign of trouble.



As Akos removes all the doppelganger's items, its true features become more clear. Removing the crystal mask reveals a old and scarred face. Its limbs are frail and its skin hangs awkwardly in places. Breva can tell the creature is quite old for one of its kind. Its skin is mottled and full of wrinkles.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim stares at the creature with a look of disgust. His demeanor and tone change almost instantly. He is calm, cool, collected, polite.* "So that's how you'd like to play it, eh? The misunderstood genius, at odds with a society which holds beliefs alien to his own, a society incapable of sharing his vision, because of its own, short-sightedness? So be it. My 'bluster,' as you put it, was to serve a purpose; alas, my ruse failed, because I am more a knight than I am an actor. Nevertheless, I have never left a task untried in the performance of my duty. Your cooperation thusfar has been appreciated; but my friend is correct. You should not resist. Doing so would mean your death. And as you have seen, I'm not much of an artist. I don't think you'd like the way that I would paint you."
> 
> Like Breva, Tim is keeping a close eye on Mani, his blade at the ready, leveled at the creature, but not close enough for him to grab it.



"Genius... alas... thusfar," the doppelganger mimics back to Tim. "I like your words. There is an art to them, yes." It notes the sword. "Quite the brush. No need to paint. Not resisting. No, no." It pauses. "Am I a misunderstood genius? Hmm, maybe I am. But you think me just another monster with a taste for blood. Personally, I prefer my food cooked, and it is easier to blend in by eating venison. _Fear_ tastes better than blood, yes."



JustinCase said:


> Immediately Tuck starts looking around in the fog, Mutt following enthusiastically. The dog seems mostly interested in playing, however.
> 
> *”Found it!”* the kobold soon cries out as he takes a piece of cloth from his bag to carefully pick up the blade without touching it.
> 
> ...



Tuck can see that the blade of this black dagger has a serrated edge. While its pommel is well worn, the blade looks razor sharp. There doesn't seem to be anything smeared on the blade but that might be a trick of the fog. He has to hold the blade away from Mutt to keep the big dog from sniffing at it.

"My brush," Mani says with excitement. "Oh, I do hope someone else will paint with it again. Alas," he looks at Tim. "It isn't for me to pain with anymore." The shapechanger becomes sullen again and there is a darkness in its eyes. It doesn't struggle as it is tied up, although it winces when the knots are pulled tight.

"We should get it off the street and find shelter ourselves," Vinccenzo  suggests out in the fog. "The fog is getting worse. Soon, we won't be able to see our hands in front of our face. There should be a guard post around here somewhere, but I don't know Old City very well." He finds his way to the others. "Any ideas?"

"May I recommend-" Mani tries to say.

*"No you may not!"*









*OOC:*


A Knowledge (local) check (DC 10) will get you guys to a guard post. There are also several posh taverns and inns in the area (DC 15), closer towards the district's southern gate. (That is also the gate that Mani says young Nathaniel Aceron was heading towards.) While there will be guards on duty at the gate, taking the doppelganger away from the Palace and the Regulars Barracks might not be the best idea. Finding your way through the fog either to the barracks or back to Oakfirst Manor is a DC 20 check. (I will also post this on the OOC thread.)


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 5, 2020)

*"I know the way,"* Tuck says confidently, then looks around for any landmarks. He hesitates. The fog covers everything, and what little the kobold does see, is remarkably like  any other thing in the City.

"Aren't we near the Old Cuckoo's Nest?" asks Vincenzo, trying to help.

*"No, no, that's over on the other side of... Wait, do you mean the Cuckoo's Feathers Inn, or the Old Peacock Nest?"*

Tuck has never felt so lost in his own City...









*OOC:*


Natural 1 on my Knowledge (local) check! What an embarrasment for an urban ranger! 

knowledge local: 1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7 

Combined with the natural 1 from Vincenzo to Aid Another, I'd say we're truly lost.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 5, 2020)

"Since Mani can change shape the binding will at most slow him down. Keep your hands on him."

Akos adds two loops over Mani's knees. He leaves the rope long enough for normal walk, but it still should hinder it.
"There is a guardpost that way. It is the closest thing. I wouldn't go through this fog to look for the barracks. We can...it may just take some time."

Knowledge (Local): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15
OOC: the rope around the knees with about 1 foot of rope between. Should be enough for normal step...add few inches more it Mani is unusually tall.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"I know the way,"* Tuck says confidently, then looks around for any landmarks. He hesitates. The fog covers everything, and what little the kobold does see, is remarkably like  any other thing in the City.
> 
> "Aren't we near the Old Cuckoo's Nest?" asks Vinccenzo, trying to help.
> 
> ...



"The Old Peacock Nest? I thought it burnt down last year, At least, that's what I heard," Vinccenzo replies. "I meant the Cuckoo's Feathers. I think it is that way," he points towards the north.

Mani snickers quietly.



Neurotic said:


> "Since Mani can change shape the binding will at most slow him down. Keep your hands on him."
> 
> Akos adds two loops over Mani's knees. He leaves the rope long enough for normal walk, but it still should hinder it.
> "There is a guardpost that way. It is the closest thing. I wouldn't go through this fog to look for the barracks. We can...it may just take some time."
> ...



"I've got him," the Sectarian Guard replies as he grabs the doppelganger by the shoulders. "Move, you." He lets Akos lead the way south, southeast past shops and old homes.

Tim takes up the rear to watch their backs. The heroes keep an eye out for more guards but the streets are completely deserted. No one else is out braving the fog this night. It takes over half a hour to find the way through the deep fog to the guard post. It grows cold and the mist seems to cling to clothes and skin and soft ice crystals form on whiskers.

"Damn, it's cold," Vinccenzo complains.

Mani shivers in the night air. "A warm cell, please. Yes. Brr!"

The guard post is a large square building that sits next to an inner gate known as Red Arch. Lights flicker from behind closed shutters and no one stands guard out front. The reinforced double wooden doors are locked. Vinccenzo bangs on the down with his fist.

"Open up," he yells. "We have a prisoner! We've caught the Old City Killer!"

There is no response from inside. The Sectarian Guard bangs again on the door, this time with the pommel of his dagger. "C'mon, open up, you lazy dogs!"

Soon a voice is yelling inside. "Shut up! And watch your tongue or I'll cut it out!" A wooden panel slides back on the other side opening up a rectangular slit just big enough to peer through. "What the Nine Hells do you want?"

"I am Vinccenzo d'Lucio of the Sectarian Guard, and we have a prisoner for your cells."

"Sectarian Guard? You're a long way from the Wizard District, duffer. Take your prisoner somewhere else. This is a Regulars post." The panel slams shut and there is laughing on the other side.

"Stupid guards," Mani chortles. "So easy to fool."

Vinccenzo sighs. "I really hate Regulars sometimes... they can be real bastards."

"I say we paint them bloody and sleep here tonight."

"Quiet!" Vinccenzo pounds on the door again and then kicks it. "The prisoner is the serial killer of Old City, you halfwits!"

The inside goes quiet and then there is mumbling and cursing. The door is unlocked and when it opens, half-a-dozen guards stand inside with their longswords drawn.

The leader steps forward and grabs Vinccenzo by the scruff of his neck. "Are you stupid! I said go away!" Then he looks and sees the adventurers arrayed at the door and his eyes bug out when he sees Big Tim. "This is your prisoner? Why isn't he in chains!"

"No, he's one of us," the Sectarian Guard motions to Mani. "This is our prisoner."

"This old woman," the Regulars guard looks at the doppelganger through the fog, which is starting to billow into the guard post. Mani has taken the shape of an old human woman and looks scared. "This is your killer! Ha! Ha! You are stupid!"

"Stop that!" Vinccenzo orders Mani.

All the old woman does is cry. "Please help me! They are crazy!"

"Let her go, now!" the guard sergeant orders. "You'll all be lucky if I don't throw you in the cells and throw away the key!"

"It's a doppelganger, you ignorant cretin!" The Sectarian Guard gets in the sergeant's face.

"Sure she is and I'm an effing dragon!" He pushes Vinccenzo backwards away from the door and moves to pull Mani away from the adventurers.

"Thank you, thank you," Mani says with glee.

"Sarge, I think recognize the big guy," one of the guards notes. "He's been working with that Elite named Custodio. They're hunting the Renegade Sorcerer."

"Custodio? That damn outcast," he pauses and looks at Mani and then a Big Tim. Then he sees Tuck. "Wait, didn't that report say that there was a kobold working with him too?"

"Yes."

Oh, bugger."

"You are going to be in so much trouble when I tell the Lord Commander about your behavior!" Vinccenzo snaps.

"Sarge?"

The guard sergeant hesitates, sword gripped firmly in his right hand, and Mani tries to step inside out of the reach of Vinccenzo and the others. "They've gone mad! Kill them! Protect me, please!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 6, 2020)

*Tim's eyes narrow. He ignores the sergeant and other soldiers, speaking directly to Mani.* "You know, Mani, I was willing to give you a chance. I spared you against my better judgment. But now, you are about to force my hand... Have you heard tell of terrible curses, bestowed by evil warlocks, which are only broken when the warlock who bestowed them dies? I wonder if the same goes for your disguises? If I paint you now, to use your terminology, will you still appear as a helpless old woman after your soul has departed this world? Do you want me to find out?"



Spoiler: Combat Data



Initiative Roll: 1D20+1 = [12]+1 = 13
Greeatsword Attack Roll: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13
Rizvan Attack: 1D20+10 = [13]+10 = 23











*OOC:*


 Tim won't actually take action unless Mani gets loose from Vince.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 6, 2020)

Mutt growls as Mani attempts to fool his way out of this situation. The dog understands little of the conversation, but it knows that a prey is trying to escape, and it cannot allow that to happen.

*"My name is Tuck,"* the kobold says hurriedly but politely, *"And you are smart enough to know at least stories about doppelganger tricks, Anton."*

The urban ranger hopes that knowing the name of one of these guards, if only because he once helped out a cousin of his with a rat infestation, can help build trust that they are, in fact, delivering a doppelganger.









*OOC:*


Taking some liberties here, but I imagine an urban ranger who has helped people around the City for years, has a chance of knowing one of the guards. Right?


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 6, 2020)

Loremaster steps up to the guards.

"Good guard, do you really think that a ranking member of the Elite, even one in disfavor and such personages as this valiant knight or known guide through the city, not to mention myself, would bother you or attack the defensless woman? Look at the night outside. We came to the closest shelter to keep well-known murderer in safe-keeping, not to let him go. At least give us a benefit of a doubt. It can be easily checked later."

Rushed diplomacy: 1D20+24-10 = [17]+24-10 = 31
Init: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

OOC: Heh  Diplomancer at work


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster steps up to the guards.
> 
> "Good guard, do you really think that a ranking member of the Elite, even one in disfavor and such personages as this valiant knight or known guide through the city, not to mention myself, would bother you or attack the defensless woman? Look at the night outside. We came to the closest shelter to keep well-known murderer in safe-keeping, not to let him go. At least give us a benefit of a doubt. It can be easily checked later."
> 
> ...



The guard sergeant relaxes his grip on Mani and listens to Akos words. His anger dissipates but he doesn't smile. Instead, he runs his fingers through his hair and then shakes his head. "Al'right, I might have overreacted, but you have to u-understand that we in the Regulars are all a bit frazzled. It's been a hard couple of m-months." Akos can see that the man is bleary-eyed and a bit unsteady on his feat.

The other guards nod and lower their swords.

"I told you to knock it off!" Vinccenzo takes a swing at Mani with the flat of his blade, but the doppelganger avoids the clumsy swing. "You're not going anywhere but to a cell!"

"Is she really a doppelganger?" a female guard asks.









*OOC:*


Akos' roll makes the guard sergeant become Indifferent to the group while the other guards become Friendly.








JustinCase said:


> *"My name is Tuck,"* the kobold says hurriedly but politely, *"And you are smart enough to know at least stories about doppelganger tricks, Anton."*
> 
> The urban ranger hopes that knowing the name of one of these guards, if only because he once helped out a cousin of his with a rat infestation, can help build trust that they are, in fact, delivering a doppelganger.
> 
> ...



Anton looks through the fog to try to find the face that goes with the voice. Then he sees the kobold and his smile disappears. "Your the one who _helped_ my cousin. Those rats came back! You need to give the money back to him or finish the job!"









*OOC:*


Okay, so Tuck's Diplomacy check wasn't great, but was mitigated by Akos roll. I'm going to say that Anton is only Indifferent to Tuck and Friendly to the others.








			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Mutt growls as Mani attempts to fool his way out of this situation. The dog understands little of the conversation, but it knows that a prey is trying to escape, and it cannot allow that to happen.



Mutt moves in next to Mani and nips at the doppelganger's butt. His teeth meet only air.

The doppelganger tries to shuffle away from the guard sergeant and the adventurers and slither out of the ropes Akos bound it with. It misjudges the location of the open door and knocks its head on the open door and falls over onto the ground.

"The gods hate me!" It screams in anger.









*OOC:*


Mani - Escape Artist check (DC 14): 1D20+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (OMG! I rolled a 1 again!)  









Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim's eyes narrow. He ignores the sergeant and other soldiers, speaking directly to Mani.* "You know, Mani, I was willing to give you a chance. I spared you against my better judgment. But now, you are about to force my hand... Have you heard tell of terrible curses, bestowed by evil warlocks, which are only broken when the warlock who bestowed them dies? I wonder if the same goes for your disguises? If I paint you now, to use your terminology, will you still appear as a helpless old woman after your soul has departed this world? Do you want me to find out?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As the doppelganger tries to stand back up, Tim steps forward and swings the flat of his greatsword over Tuck and Akos' head and tries to connect with the shapechanger. The blade misses but the big half-ogre brings his shield down on Mani's head, but doesn't put all his weight behind it.

The doppelganger goes down in a heap.

"Was that really necessary?" The sergeant asks. "She wasn't going anywhere."

"Sarge, look!" Anton gasps.

The visage of the old woman disappears and is replaced by the doppelganger's true form.

"I guess I am an effing dragon."

"We need to lock it up, quickly," Vinccenzo says. "And once this fog clears, word needs to be sent to the Lord Commander and The Five."

"Anton, Mariana, take that thing inside and lock it up!"

"Yes sir, Sarge," the woman replies. She and Anton pick up Mani with Vinccenzo's help and drag the doppelganger inside and through a wooden door into an enclosed area and dump Mani into a cell big enough for one person and lock it.

"She's not going anywhere," Anton notes.

Back in front of of the guard post, the sergeant goes to shake Akos' hand. "I owe you a debt. I nearly made a mistake that could have cost me my job. If you ever need anything, just ask."

*OOC:* Tim - Nonlethal damage with Rizvan: 1D6+7 = [1]+7 = 8


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> Anton looks through the fog to try to find the face that goes with the voice. Then he sees the kobold and his smile disappears. "Your the one who _helped_ my cousin. Those rats came back! You need to give the money back to him or finish the job!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Darn rats, _thinks Tuck. _Shifty rodents didn’t listen. Told ‘em to stay at their new place where food is plenty, but nooo._

*”I promise to help him again at no cost, or his money back,”* the kobold offers sincerely. 

*”Will visit him as soon as this business is done.”*



> "Sarge, look!" Anton gasps.
> 
> The visage of the old woman disappears and is replaced by the doppelganger's true form.
> 
> "I guess I am an effing dragon."




Tuck huffs at that remark, but the kobold lets it slide. 



> Back in front of of the guard post, the sergeant goes to shake Akos' hand. "I owe you a debt. I nearly made a mistake that could have cost me my job. If you ever need anything, just ask."




*”More than your job,”* mutters Tuck to himself, then says out loud, *”This doppelganger, by his own admission and as proven by the evidence we provide and his knowledge of crimes not yet known to us, is the Old City Killer. Now if you’ll excuse us, we need to find the other victim he bragged about, and to find and deliver the antidote for the other victim’s poison.”*

The kobold is ready to leave.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 11, 2020)

*Tim smiles wryly as he speaks in a calm and polite tone:* "Sergeant Dragon. See to it that the prisoner is locked in a cell of his own; DO NOT put him in a cell with other prisoners. Also, make sure his cell has a solid door, with a food slot and no window. Entering a cell with him would be a mistake, for all but the most seasoned, and strongest of guards. Despite his appearances, he is a strong, and skilled combatant. And he is very agile as well. And lastly, he is a confessed murderer, I swear this on my word of honor, as a Knight of the Order of the Scarlet Cross. If you enter his cell, it should be with no less than 5 of your best men, and you should NOT believe any form he may take. My guess is that he will change himself to look like a guard, and claim that the Doppleganger tricked him and escaped. He would do this in hopes that YOU YOURSELVES would set him free! DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE HIM. He is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS, and you should always treat him as such, no matter HOW calm and submissive he appears to be. He is the type that will bide his time, hoping that you will relax, and lower your guard. DO NOT DO SO. REMEMBER MY WARNING, AND HEED MY WORDS."

*Tim turns to Tuck with a nod, and a wink.* "Ready when you are, boss man."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2020)

"We will come back for it. Or send someone to collect it. Whoever it is will mention Order or Knight of the Scarlet Cross. Don't let anyone else inside, there may be other shapechangers about."

Facing the fog again
"Lets try to heal that boy and find the rest of the victims. Mani...lets hope they can hold him. Moving in this fog-soup will be challenging without carrying him along."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 12, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> _Darn rats, _thinks Tuck. _Shifty rodents didn’t listen. Told ‘em to stay at their new place where food is plenty, but nooo._
> 
> *”I promise to help him again at no cost, or his money back,”* the kobold offers sincerely.
> 
> *”Will visit him as soon as this business is done.”*



Anton's grimace softens and he nods. "I'm glad to hear it. The rats are costing Walther tons of money. He had to close the bakery due to the infestation. He and Albina are at their wits end. She had to take a third job here in Old City for them to be able to feed their children. I'll send him a message to let him that you'll handle it."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *”More than your job,”* mutters Tuck to himself, then says out loud, *”This doppelganger, by his own admission and as proven by the evidence we provide and his knowledge of crimes not yet known to us, is the Old City Killer. Now if you’ll excuse us, we need to find the other victim he bragged about, and to find and deliver the antidote for the other victim’s poison.”*



The words seem to finally sink into the guard sergeant. "We will make sure he doesn't go anywhere. I swear it."

"We will hold you to that promise," Vinccenzo replies. The Sectarian Guard is still annoyed at the man.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim smiles wryly as he speaks in a calm and polite tone:* "Sergeant Dragon. See to it that the prisoner is locked in a cell of his own; DO NOT put him in a cell with other prisoners. Also, make sure his cell has a solid door, with a food slot and no window. Entering a cell with him would be a mistake, for all but the most seasoned, and strongest of guards. Despite his appearances, he is a strong, and skilled combatant. And he is very agile as well. And lastly, he is a confessed murderer, I swear this on my word of honor, as a Knight of the Order of the Scarlet Cross. If you enter his cell, it should be with no less than 5 of your best men, and you should NOT believe any form he may take. My guess is that he will change himself to look like a guard, and claim that the Doppleganger tricked him and escaped. He would do this in hopes that YOU YOURSELVES would set him free! DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE HIM. He is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS, and you should always treat him as such, no matter HOW calm and submissive he appears to be. He is the type that will bide his time, hoping that you will relax, and lower your guard. DO NOT DO SO. REMEMBER MY WARNING, AND HEED MY WORDS."



"We only have five cells here and they all have bars not solid doors. But there is one where we can keep it isolated from any other prisoners. It's been a quiet night, so the rest of the cells are empty," the sergeant replies. "We will make sure that no other prisoners are kept in the cells next to it, and I'll have Anton and Wymond watch it carefully. Wymond has some magical skill, so he's the best man I've got to watch this killer."

Another one of the guards standing behind the sergeant nods to the PCs. "I won't fall for his tricks."



Neurotic said:


> "We will come back for it. Or send someone to collect it. Whoever it is will mention Order or Knight of the Scarlet Cross. Don't let anyone else inside, there may be other shapechangers about."



"More of them, eh?" The sergeant muses while rubbing the scruff on his chin. "Do you think they'll come for him?"

"They might, so be very careful and don't let anyone in, even if you know them," Vinccenzo echoes both Tim and Akos' words and tone. "Also, the doppelganger is wily and a bit mad. It will say things to try to shock you. Don't listen."

"Sergeant Lichefield, syr, we could put him in the cellar," a burly, bearded guard says in a heavy northern accent. "In the ol' storeroom. It's nearly empty and has a good lock. If he makes a ruction, no one will hear his wailing."

"I agree. You should put him down there," Vinccenzo says. "And I'd say to have at three guards stationed outside the door at all times and do as the knight suggests. Don't enter the room with less than five guards."

The sergeant looks at his underling, a bit annoyed before glancing towards Tim. He seems to be thinking very carefully about the knight's words. "It will be a bit of work, but its the best idea." He looks back at the guard. "Since its _your_ idea, Odhran, you can stand guard with Wymond and Anton will stand guard up here at the door to the cellar. Go tell Anton and Mariana to prepare the prisoner to be moved downstairs and then go clear out anything in the storeroom that it could use to escape."

"Aye syr," the man replies.

The sergeant looks at Vinccenzo. "Good enough?"

The Sectarian Guard grudgingly nods.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The kobold is ready to leave.





			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Tim turns to Tuck with a nod, and a wink.* "Ready when you are, boss man."





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Facing the fog again
> "Lets try to heal that boy and find the rest of the victims. Mani...lets hope they can hold him. Moving in this fog-soup will be challenging without carrying him along."



The fog has become as thick as the iron-pea soup that "Nonna" Valencia often force fed him when he was a boy. Luckily, the fog doesn't smell or look like the soup. He, Breva, and Vinccenzo let Akos and Tuck guide them to the Mill of Hooves. It doesn't take as long as it did to get to the guard post with the two of them working together.

Entering the stables, they find the boy, Joseph Dale, lying where Akos left him. The boy's breathing is steady but shallow and when Akos checks on him, Joseph moans softly. "Mama."

"We need to get him to a temple but there isn't one close by. Well, not that I know of," Vinccenzo says with great concern. He looks at Tuck than at Akos. "Do you know of some place nearby? If we have to take him all the way to the Temple District, it will take too long."

He ponders for a second, looks as if he's going to suggest something to Akos, and then shakes his head. "Damn! I need to spend more time outside the Wizard District!"









*OOC:*


Vinccenzo - Aid Another for Akos: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 

Roll another Knowledge (local) check (DC 18). Vinccenzo tried use Aid Another (DC 10) with Akos, but he just doesn't know Old City well enough. Tim can try to aid Tuck, since he's been in Bluffside for a while now. Remember that if you have 5 ranks in Gather Information, you get a +2 synergy bonus. If either of you beat the check by 5 or more, your PC knows exactly the best place to go and how to get there (in about 20 to 25 minutes). If you both do, then you can get Joseph there in 15 to 20 minutes.

Note that a Natural 20 is considered a 30 for my games (and that a 1 is always a failure). If either of you roll a Nat20 (even if the other one rolls a 1), then you can get the boy to the best place in 5 minutes flat!

A roll of 1 by either of them (without a Nat 20 by the other) would be bad, but not the end of the world. (A delay of 2d4+2 minutes.) A roll of 1 by both would be very bad. (A delay of of 2d12+4 minutes and there isn't any place close by. The PCs will have to take Joseph either to Sylemis at the Ascetic's Temple in the Gardens, which will take over an hour in fog.)

Since the boy is in peril, you can't Take 10. It's been about 50 minutes since Akos Heal check. (He can make another Heal check [DC 16] at that time to try to extend the time by another hour.) That means you have another hour and ten minutes before the poison starts to take effect again. I'm assuming the PCs still have Mani's dagger to help create an antidote.


----------



## Aust Thale (Oct 13, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> "As I said, someone was blackmailing him. It was in the letters on his desk. We've put it away for now," the praefectus replies. "The details of the blackmail weren't mentioned in the parchments but the the blackmailer's intent was clear — comply or face the ruination of Legatus Avitus position here in Bluffside and his life."
> 
> "It is possible that he grew tired of being under the blackmailer's thumb," Scriba Amphion notes. "And he refused to help them anymore, although there wasn't any letters or other writings where he mentions refusing them or penning a confession. The parchments are in a locked chest in the armory. Two guards are watching the door."
> 
> ...



“Thank you please.  I shall see her tomorrow.  I’ll wait on Oakfirst.  I shall retire as you suggest.  Thank you.” Falen retains the note from Lord Max, retiring to the room suggested. He locks or otherwise bars the door upon entry, and he sleeps lightly, privy to what’s happened and what could happen. He does not resist the urge to read the note provided to him. He realizes breaking the seal may be...not what he should do...but he does so anyway, gently. He feels very guilty about it, but with what’s happened, and not knowing the ground under his feet, more information is better than less.
And thinking of additional precaution, Falen warms up a nightly spell, a secret space just above a corner bed in the room, to offer additional protection, and climbs a magical rope up into it.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 13, 2020)

Loremaster concentrates, positioning himself on his mental map. It is unfortunate that most of his sermons are near the lake and intended for simple fold with simple pleasures rather than more jaded nobles as he cannot remember any specific noble-born priest. Or temple. Now that he thinks about it, he should take steps to make a temple to Titania in the city. The park would be ideal, although the lake would be his preference.

He shakes himself off fantasies, flights of fancy he is prone to must give way to grim reality. Checking the boy over, he finds that his ministrations are holding, but there is nothing further he can do. Even new pulse of the belt seems weak in the thickening fog.

Fog. Lake. Temple. Horsemilk is the color of this fog. Lake makes fog. Lake takes frog. As he stares into the swirling emptyness outside random stream of thoughts runs through his head. But the training, the knowledge. With inattention the brain is free to make connections. And the lore is rich with uncommon phenomena.

Local; Nobility; Religion: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17

Heal check - against poison: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12 - phew, almost 1
Healing belt: 2D8 = [1, 2] = 3

Bardic Lore (level + int + circlet): 1D20+4+2+4 = [18]+4+2+4 = 28 - the fog?


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 13, 2020)

Tuck thinks quickly. Sure, Old City is not where he spends most of his time, but the kobold has lived in this city for his entire life, knowing the way better than most. Surely there is a friendly temple nearby?









*OOC:*


Knowledge local: 1D20+8 = [12]+6 +2 (Gather Information synergy) = *20*


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 13, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster concentrates, positioning himself on his mental map. It is unfortunate that most of his sermons are near the lake and intended for simple fold with simple pleasures rather than more jaded nobles as he cannot remember any specific noble-born priest. Or temple. Now that he thinks about it, he should take steps to make a temple to Titania in the city. The park would be ideal, although the lake would be his preference.
> 
> *OOC:* Local; Nobility; Religion: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
> 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13
> 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17



Akos knows the closest place is an Inn on the other side of the Cardinal Wall. The Jade Butterfly Inn is renown for its great services including pristine rooms and some of the best food in Old City. The inn also has an in-house healer, an old gnome matron named Gesallne. She would be able to neutralize the poison in the boy without any difficulty, but it won't come cheap. While the Loremaster knows of her, he's never met her. Still, it would be nice to get out of the fog and the inn is said to be oh-so comfy.

No, the best place to take young Mr. Dale is Spindle's Apothecary near the inner gate known as Green Gateway. His shop is the closest thing to a real temple on this side of Old City. Again, while Akos hasn't met the man, he has a great reputation among the healers of the Temple District. The Loremaster doesn't know why the man setup in Old City, but he is well liked by the locals. This late, however, he might not be open.

There are a couple other places near the South Gate with healers. There are two hedge wizards, an elf and a human, that frequent the Park of Angels and South Gate Thicket. The elf, named Katar, is a bit of mystery -- wise and flighty and can be found talking to the trees in the thicket.  The human, named Willow, is gentle and caring. She frequents the Park of Angels both day and night. Both of them might be able to neutralize the poison.



Spoiler: Local, Nobility and Royalty, and Religion



*OOC:* Akos knows that there aren't any major temples in Old City. Bluffside has a Temple District and over the years almost all of the faiths have set up in that district. The Ascetic's Temple in the Garden is more the exception than the rule when it comes to Old City. He also knows that any nobles or rich merchants with healing ability will ask a king's ransom (or a _favor_) for their help. Thus, the Loremaster has bothered to learn any of their names.

_Gesaline:_ The old gnome is a priestess of Kusar, a strange deity of travel known more in the lands far to the north of Bluffside. Akos knows that prices for her casting of spells is 25% higher than what is listed in the PHB (p. 129). For Neutralize Poison, it would be her caster level x 50 gp, not 40 (500 gp). And it is considered to be in poor taste to haggle about prices at the Jade Butterfly.
Gesaline - generate Caster Level: 2D6+4 = [5, 1]+4 = 10

_"Spindle":_ No one knows if "Spindle" is man's real name or not but most don't care since he's so likeable. He's the complete opposite to the old apothecary who is grumpy and bitter. Akos had meant to stop by the shop and meet the man, eventually. Spindle charges the normal spellcasting prices in the PHB. However, more often, his customers come to him to buy potions, as he's not as powerful as some. He is a devotee of the Bluffside god known as Sky and Air. He is the sort who will help save the boy and ask for payment at some other time.
Spindle - generate Caster Level: 2D4+1 = [4, 1]+1 = 6

_Katar and Willow:_ Akos met Katar once and found the elf to be quite eccentric. Katar is more at home in the parks and thickets of Old City where is happy to talk to the trees and sing to the squirrels. The androgynous elf might help or they might not, depending on their mood. If Katar helps, they will want a favor in return. | Willow is old, even for a human, and she loves all living things. While Akos' has never met her, her reputation is renown and she would likely help the boy without asking for anything in return. However, she isn't always in the Park of Angels; she spends a lot of time helping the poorest people in the Undercity, especially during the evening.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He shakes himself off fantasies, flights of fancy he is prone to must give way to grim reality. Checking the boy over, he finds that his ministrations are holding, but there is nothing further he can do. Even new pulse of the belt seems weak in the thickening fog.
> 
> *OOC:* Heal check - against poison: 1D20+10 = [2]+10 = 12 - phew, almost 1
> Healing belt: 2D8 = [1, 2] = 3



The boy sinks back into a deep sleep. Soon, the lad might be out of reach.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Fog. Lake. Temple. Horsemilk is the color of this fog. Lake makes fog. Lake takes frog. As he stares into the swirling emptyness outside random stream of thoughts runs through his head. But the training, the knowledge. With inattention the brain is free to make connections. And the lore is rich with uncommon phenomena.
> 
> *OOC:* Bardic Lore (level + int + circlet): 1D20+4+2+4 = [18]+4+2+4 = 28 - the fog?





Spoiler: Bardic Lore



_The Pool of Whispered Dreams._ The tale comes into his mind. There is rumored to be a magical well hidden somewhere deep in the Jade Thicket at the intersection of the Cardinal Wall and the Green Wall. The tales tells of an old pixie who blessed the waters in the well with its dying breath. The young nobles of Old City are constantly trying to find the well, but it is said that the well will only appear when the need it great and Bluffside is in peril. If the well does exist, it would cure the boy and likely permanently _bless_ him as well.

_Hairy Jack._ A darker tale of fey magic in Old City refers to a mystery man that is believed to roam the streets at night singing songs of love and death. The man is thought to be a satyr or a power sidhe prince exiled from the Fey Realm, and if you give him one year of your life, he will grant you power to save a loved one. A young noblewoman took Hairy Jack up on his offer to save her young lover who then betrayed her for a richer patron. She threw herself off the cliffs into the sea below Bluffside and is believed to have become a banshee.





JustinCase said:


> Tuck thinks quickly. Sure, Old City is not where he spends most of his time, but the kobold has lived in this city for his entire life, knowing the way better than most. Surely there is a friendly temple nearby?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* Tuck knows of both Gesaline and "Spindle", as well. He's never met the gnome priestess but he does know Spindle. (He hasn't heard of the two hedge wizards, but with a good description, he could try to track them down with Mutt's help.)
------

Tuck remembers a conversation he had with Sylemis when the kobold asked the dragori ascetic why there aren't more temples or shrines in Old City. _'That's the roll of the Temple District, my friend. They get a bit annoyed when newcomers try to set up in other districts beyond theirs. It's ridiculous but that's the way it is. But do not fret, there are places in Old City that have clerics on staff.'_

Tuck nods his head. Spindle's Apothecary. Just thinking about old Spindle makes him grin. There are few humans in Old City that he respects more than the apothecary. When Mutt came down with the magical affliction known as the Werewolf Flu, the only human who would help Tuck was Spindle. He saved Mutt's life and was glad to do it. Sure, Tuck had owed him one for a while, but it was debt he'd been happy to pay. Those street toughs learned a rough lesson that day!

The apothecary is on the other side of the Cardinal Wall through Red Arch. Green Gateway and the Jade Quarter are full of some of the best shops in Old City if you're looking for the best. It's a ways to get there, and the boy might not have the time. Tuck knows that it's a good bet that Spindle will be open, even at this time of night. But, the Jade Butterfly is closer. Not that Tuck's ever been inside that pricy place (or can afford its rooms) but Gesaline of Kusar is one of the most renown healers in Old City. She's just more expensive than most, and you can't get her services without booking a room.

Tuck's mind considers the possibilities and then he remembers someone... another dealer in divine magicks.



Spoiler: Tuck's Old City Contact



_Rhizhali of the Web_. Even thinking her name gives Tuck the chills. The aranea trader is know to have almost anything, if you're willing to brave her tower. The tall spire sits near the outer wall of the district near Widows' Tower. Tuck knows she is a cleric, or maybe a druid, or something else. No one is really sure, but even the Bluffside Regulars give her tower a wide berth. 

Her skills as a trader make her invaluable to The Five and the powerful Noble Houses of Old City. She can get anything! The price is always high and comes with a favor to be named later. The bigger the favor you agree to, the better the price. He looks at young Mr. Dale and wonders if it is worth the favor she will ask for.

*OOC:* Tuck met Rhizhali only once. A kobold he knew went to her for an elixir of love, and she asked his friend to kill a rival of hers in Ambris (known as the City of the Pines) in the Aarzen Valley. (Tuck went with his friend to the tower but had to stay outside.) His friend go the item and a new human girlfriend with it but then refused to kill the aranea's target. He was found strung up with thick webs in the Undercity and his human mate disappeared without a trace. (And Tuck's friend had been a tough fighter/rogue.)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2020)

Aust Thale said:


> “Thank you please.  I shall see her tomorrow.  I’ll wait on Oakfirst.  I shall retire as you suggest.  Thank you.” Falen retains the note from Lord Max, retiring to the room suggested. He locks or otherwise bars the door upon entry, and he sleeps lightly, privy to what’s happened and what could happen. He does not resist the urge to read the note provided to him. He realizes breaking the seal may be...not what he should do...but he does so anyway, gently. He feels very guilty about it, but with what’s happened, and not knowing the ground under his feet, more information is better than less.
> And thinking of additional precaution, Falen warms up a nightly spell, a secret space just above a corner bed in the room, to offer additional protection, and climbs a magical rope up into it.



Inside the hand-made envelope is a whirlwind of trouble for the entire family line of Legatus Avitus, the city of Bluffside, and maybe for Falen as well. If he delivers its contents to Lady Nazaria in the morning, he could find himself embroiled in a controversy that could end his life, if he's not careful. At first, the parchment seems to simply deliver bad news for Legatus Avitus that his son has been killed in the lands known as The Southwest -- in Khemit to be precise. It goes on for three pages, as Lord Max goes into the tragedy and the arrangements being made to have the son's body shipped back to Ticinum.

Falen reads it over and over again and can't fathom why anyone would try to kill him for these three pages. He's soon out of the _rope trick_ and pacing around the small room before heading back up into it. The secrecy makes no sense to his curious mind. It's not until he begins to read between the lines, does he realize there is a code message from Lord Max to Legatus Avitus.



Spoiler: For Aust Thale Only



The letter turns out  the only be part of the truth. Yes, the legatus has lost his son, Aulus Dovius Viatoro, but it turns out that the man had been an adventurer plying his trade around the city of Sharn. Lord Max goes on to write that the yonug man was captured by The Dusk and held captive. The ransom was Legatus Avitus's compliance with the Rising Swords and their partner in crime -- a man the coded message refers to as Phelix Del Cannitha. (Obviously, the leader of the Arreptitii.) Lord Max discovered that Phelix is an exile of the Del Cannitha family of Sharn. The Dusk kept Aulus imprisoned in a fortress just outside of the city of Tânger. Since the legatus was cursed to not have any other sons, he did whatever Phelix asked of him.

The legatus asked Lord Max to send a force to free his son, but the young man died during the rescue attempt. Worst than that, it became clear to Lord Max that someone else in Bluffside is helping to blackmail the legatus, acting as a go between for this Del Cannitha fellow. That person isn't named, but Lord Max is convinced it is someone in the embassy. Why is Lord Max sure? The Dusk had known the team Max sent were coming and ambushed them. Only one survived to report back to Lord Max. (It turns out Lord Max was in Tânger the same time as Falen.)

_'There is a viper in your bed.'_ Lord Max writes. Always the poet, Falen notes. '_And Dusk will soon fall on Bluffside_.'

Could Praefectus Casca be the villain or maybe Lady Nazaria isn't to be trusted? And then there is the scribe, Amphion. Yes, it could all go very badly for Falen if he gives the 'letter' to the wrong person and they decode it. And if The Dusk are truly coming to Bluffside, are they coming for Falen or are the assassins already here, and they are who killed Legatus Avitus?

Falen is soon wide awake despite being exhausted.

*OOC:* Of course, Phelix Del Cannitha is the renegade sorcerer the other PCs are trying to bring to justice. But, at this point, Falen doesn't know anything about the Brelish outcast besides what is coded in the letter (and that letter's connection to the information he learn from the praefectus). Since the streets were fog soaked when he arrived, he hasn't seen any of the handbills tacked up all over Old City warning of the villain being at large and the warnings about a group known as the Loyalists who follow him. There are also broadsheets on every corner warning about the mercenaries of the Rising Swords and their rumored presence in Bluffside.

At this point, no one else besides Falen knows that the city might have been invaded by The Dusk.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2020)

Akos thinks over the options carefully.



Knightfall said:


> Akos knows the closest place is an Inn on the other side of the Cardinal Wall. The Jade Butterfly Inn is renown for its great services including pristine rooms and some of the best food in Old City. The inn also has an in-house healer, an old gnome matron named Gesallne. She would be able to neutralize the poison in the boy without any difficulty, but it won't come cheap. While the Loremaster knows of her, he's never met her. Still, it would be nice to get out of the fog and the inn is said to be oh-so comfy.



_"Too expensive for me alone and I don't know others to know if they would give money for little nobody."_



Knightfall said:


> Both of them might be able to neutralize the poison.



_"I would like to go to the elf...but we cannot afford the delay if he's in one of his moods. And the old one...gods only know where she is."_



Knightfall said:


> No, the best place to take young Mr. Dale is Spindle's Apothecary near the inner gate known as Green Gateway. Hi
> s shop is the closest thing to a real temple on this side of Old City. Again, while Akos hasn't met the man, he has a great reputation among the healers of the Temple District. The Loremaster doesn't know why the man setup in Old City, but he is well liked by the locals. This late, however, he might not be open.



_"Apothecary will have to be. Even if we wake him, there is always a potion or two for at least delaying the death so we can find the true priest. I meant to go there at some point anyway._"

Aloud, he announces
"The best way to save the boy is to take him to the apothecary Spindle. We have to go throught the Red Arch and then north, keeping to the main streets. Unless we want to avoid any notice in which case we need to go along the wall and follow jade thicket. I don't know the apothecary personally and we will probably wake him up so he may be somewhat...distant. But he is the best bet for the boy.

The alternatives are either expensive, this is noble part of town after all, or unreliable. The price would be around 500 gold pieces, which the boy probably couldn't afford even if he worked for better part of his life. It would depend on us to pay the sum. I don't have that much on me."



Knightfall said:


> Willow is *old, even for a human*, and she loves all living things.











*OOC:*


This isn't saying much  Even venerable human will be nothing next to even young adult elf. 







"I also remember a story, we probably don't have time for that for the boy. It would be free, but we would need to search through Jade Thicket. It is not large, but this thing we would be looking for is magical. And the well from the story appears only when Bluffside is in peril. That would be both good and bad if we find it. We might just pass through on our way to the apothecary. Maybe it is obvious enough. It is called The Pool of Whispered Dreams."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 14, 2020)

Breva speaks up. "I don't know enough about the city yet to say where we should take him. However, I have some small gift at healing, let me see if there is something I can do for the boy." The big powerful man is surprisingly gentle as he settles by the boy and lays his hands upon him after a short prayer. After he calls up on his God's power he examines the boy carefully. 

OOC:
Heal Check: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
 Could heal up to 10 points of damage. 
knowledge local aid another: 1D20-1 = [3]-1 = 2
 Oops.


----------



## Aust Thale (Oct 15, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> Inside the hand-made envelope is a whirlwind of trouble for the entire family line of Legatus Avitus, the city of Bluffside, and maybe for Falen as well. If he delivers its contents to Lady Nazaria in the morning, he could find himself embroiled in a controversy that could end his life, if he's not careful. At first, the parchment seems to simply deliver bad news for Legatus Avitus that his son has been killed in the lands known as The Southwest -- in Khemit to be precise. It goes on for three pages, as Lord Max goes into the tragedy and the arrangements being made to have the son's body shipped back to Ticinum.
> 
> Falen reads it over and over again and can't fathom why anyone would try to kill him for these three pages. He's soon out of the _rope trick_ and pacing around the small room before heading back up into it. The secrecy makes no sense to his curious mind. It's not until he begins to read between the lines, does he realize there is a code message from Lord Max to Legatus Avitus.
> 
> ...




Falen doesn’t sleep immediately as his mind works through the various threads of the coded message, what it means, and who betrayed Legatus Avitis. He understands why Lord Max sent him on this errand. So he puts himself in Legatus Avitis’ shoes. And then the Prefectus. And then the Lady. And then the scribe. He continues to think on his dilemma as he climbs down, using the washbasin in his room to clean up, and visiting the lou. He decides to force himself to get a few hours sleep. He has the bare bones of a plan. Now he needs rest. With purpose. He blows out all of the candles in the room, climbs back into the rope trick, positions himself such that he will land in the bed below him should the spell end before waking, and with clear line of sight of the door and any window below him. He packs the haversack as full as possible, leaving armor, gear, and weapons ready next to it. He then dons his magical hat of disguise as a nightcap, changing his appearance (for practice) to the prefectus as well as the scribe. He smiles. This could be...fun. He grips his favorite knife, and he dozes off, willing his body to wake in 3 or 4 hours before the rope trick wears off.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2020)

*"The Spindle,"* Tuck firmly agrees with Akos while Breva tends to the boy. *"That magical something only coming when Bluffside needs it most, sounds too unpredictable."*

Giving Mutt a few pats on his back, the kobold says fondly, *"If it wasn't for the Spindle's Apothecary, Mutt here would've been far more dangerous to everyone. It was a debt I glady paid off!"*

Then the little reptilian sounds worried. *"I just hope we can get to it quickly. The only closer option I know of, well, I'd rather not get involved with her again."*

A shiver seems to go through him before Tuck suppresses it.

*"Let's go now that the Spindle is still open!"*


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 15, 2020)

JustinCase said:


> *"The Spindle,"* Tuck firmly agrees with Akos while Breva tends to the boy. *"That magical something only coming when Bluffside needs it most, sounds too unpredictable."*




"Unpredictable, yes, but on our way. And if we find it...well, we will know that The Renegade is more dangerous for Bluffside than anybody thinks."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> Aloud, Akos announces
> "The best way to save the boy is to take him to the apothecary Spindle. We have to go throught the Red Arch and then north, keeping to the main streets. Unless we want to avoid any notice in which case we need to go along the wall and follow jade thicket. I don't know the apothecary personally and we will probably wake him up so he may be somewhat...distant. But he is the best bet for the boy.
> 
> The alternatives are either expensive, this is noble part of town after all, or unreliable. The price would be around 500 gold pieces, which the boy probably couldn't afford even if he worked for better part of his life. It would depend on us to pay the sum. I don't have that much on me."



"If there is a price to be paid," Vinccenzo says. "We should all pool our coins and help the lad. We also have Mani's stuff, so we could offer some of it in trade."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> This isn't saying much  Even venerable human will be nothing next to even young adult elf.



*OOC:* Well, Akos is human, so I figured he'd respect a venerable human's ability to live so long in a dangerous world (even with his fey connection).



Scotley said:


> Breva speaks up. "I don't know enough about the city yet to say where we should take him. However, I have some small gift at healing, let me see if there is something I can do for the boy." The big powerful man is surprisingly gentle as he settles by the boy and lays his hands upon him after a short prayer. After he calls up on his God's power he examines the boy carefully.
> 
> OOC:
> Heal Check: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
> ...



The paladin's ministrations do little to ease the boy's obvious discomfort. Whatever is in young Joseph's blood is vile beyond his ability to heal without access to a temple or an alchemy lab. The boy's color is becoming concerning to Breva. There is a blue tinge to the boy's lips and his fingers.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I also remember a story, we probably don't have time for that for the boy. It would be free, but we would need to search through Jade Thicket. It is not large, but this thing we would be looking for is magical. And the well from the story appears only when Bluffside is in peril. That would be both good and bad if we find it. We might just pass through on our way to the apothecary. Maybe it is obvious enough. It is called The Pool of Whispered Dreams."



"That copse of trees is called a thicket for a reason. I doubt it's the safest place after dark and I wouldn't want to go in there in the fog," Vinccenzo glances at the half-open doors of the stable. The fog is still thick and is billowing inside. The fog is making the horses nervous. Vinccenzo goes and closes up the doors and tries to calm the animals down. "We should go see this Spindle person right away. Spindle? That's an odd name."



JustinCase said:


> *"The Spindle,"* Tuck firmly agrees with Akos while Breva tends to the boy. *"That magical something only coming when Bluffside needs it most, sounds too unpredictable."*





Neurotic said:


> "Unpredictable, yes, but on our way. And if we find it...well, we will know that The Renegade is more dangerous for Bluffside than anybody thinks."



"I say we take the main roads and get there as fast as possible. If you really want to check it out, we could do it after the boy is taken care of... the story does sound intriguing."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Giving Mutt a few pats on his back, the kobold says fondly, *"If it wasn't for the Spindle's Apothecary, Mutt here would've been far more dangerous to everyone. It was a debt I glady paid off!"*
> 
> Then the little reptilian sounds worried. *"I just hope we can get to it quickly. The only closer option I know of, well, I'd rather not get involved with her again."*
> 
> ...



"Yes, let's get him there quickly!" Vinccenzo agrees.

All agree it would be easiest for Tim to carry young Mr. Dale, although Vinccenzo does offer to do it. Once the doors to the stables are secure from the outside, Tuck and Mutt lead the way through the fog with the big dog's nose as the guide. Finding the way back to Red Arch is easy enough, but after that the way is more mysterious in the fog. Breva use the illumination from his sword to help guide the way. The streets are very quiet and there aren't any citizens on the streets.

It only takes about 15 minutes to make your way to the apothecary on the main streets. If you'd taken the side street along the wall near the Jade Thicket, it would have taken a lot longer. Vinccenzo asks Akos more about the story and the two are hopeful to discover if the legend is true.

Mutt senses where the group is going once he gets close. The big dog becomes excited and barks at Tuck to hurry. He nearly pulls the kobold urban ranger off his feet. The small shop is indeed open, as Tuck noted. A young noblewoman in a hooded cloak comes out of the door just as Tuck is about to open it.

"Oh my!" She startles when she sees the adventurers! "Back you ruffians!"

"At ease, dear lady," Vinccenzo says. "We are on a mission to save this young boy's life. He's been poisoned by the Old City Killer, who we caught, and needs the apothecary's help."

The woman is taken aback by the appearance and odor of you all. "You smell like you've been sleeping with horses." She holds a handkerchief in front of her nose. She nearly gags.

Spindle quickly appears at the door with a rake in his hand. "Back you louts! Don't hassle my customers! I won't pay the Sabers a bloody copper!" Then he sees Tuck and Mutt and relaxes. He turns to the noblewoman. "It is alright, Lady Delia, I know this fine kobold and his dog. Hello there Mutt! You're looking healthy."

The dog barks at the man and lets him rub him on the chin and the head. "Yes, your coat is nice and shiny." He looks at Tuck and notes the others' many scrapes. "You been in a fight recently, haven't you?"

"Yes, but we're fine," Vinccenzo replies. "This boy here has been poisoned. Our Loremaster and paladin," he motions to Akos and Breva.  "Have tried to heal him, and while his wounds have closed, the venom is still killing him."

"That's to be expected," Spindle says. "Well, come in, come in! There isn't much time left by the looks of him." He ushers the adventurers into the shop. "Put him on the table there." He motions to a large table filled with books and reagents. The entire shop is a place of controlled chaos. One false step could tip an entire shelf of potions over onto the floor.

Tim has to squeeze in through the front door and then there is only one spot he can stand, by the front door. (OOC: Depending on who is carrying Joseph, either Tim hands the boy over to Akos or Vinccenzo takes the boy to the table and waits for the others to clear a spot.)

"Yes, yes, just move whatever you need to move!" Spindle exclaims while he climbs up a short ladder and picks several potion bottles off the shelf. "Yes, one of these will work. My strongest antitoxins and if that doesn't work, I'm sure I have a _neutralize poison_ potion around here somewhere." He climbs back down and shoos Mutt away as he moves to the table and looks at the boys lips and into his eyes. "Very bad," he says. "Who did this?"

"The Old City Killer stabbed him with a poisoned dagger," Vinccenzo replies. "We caught the bastard. A doppelganger with a deadly sense of humor."

"Well, let's talk about that later," the apothecary says. "Hold him while I pour this down his throat. The reaction could be intense." He tips the boy's head back and puts a funnel in his mouth then he pours antire vial into the funnel while massaging the boy's neck. "Please don't choke, young one."

The antitoxin goes down smoother than any of you expect. The boy seems to stop breathing for a moment and then begins to thrash around on the table. "Hold him!"

Vinccenzo helps Akos hold the boy down so he doesn't hurt himself. He seizes for nearly a minute before it ends and the boy is soon breathing deeply and his lips and fingers go back to their normal color.

"He's through the worst of it," Spindle says proudly. "That was close. Any longer and the antitoxin wouldn't have had any effect."

"Will, will he be alright?" A feminine voice asks. Lady Delia stands next to Tim watching in fascination. Her initial disgust seems to have past.

"I think he'll be okay," Spindle says with a smile. The old, gray-haired apothecary looks very tired, and he gladly lets Mutt nuzzle up to him as he sits down on an old wooden chair. "If I could find that potion in here, it would make short work of the poison and he'd be up on his feet right away, but with some rest, he'll be back to his old self in 3 or 4 days."

"Good, I'm glad," she replies. She turns to Tim and the others. "I'm sorry for my words. There is no excuse, but coming through that damn fog to see Spindle made me quite afraid. If the need hadn't been great, I wouldn't be out in this weather at all." She pulls down her hood to reveal ebony skin, pale green eyes, and golden hair. She is likely in her mid-thirties and is stunning to say the least.

"It is understandable," Vinccenzo replies. "You weren't expecting us to appear out of nowhere."

"That's still no excuse for my boorish behavior," she replies with a bow. "Please forgive me as the eldest daughter of House of Frostraven."

"This is Lady Delia Marian Frostraven," Spindle introduces her to Vinccenzo. "One of my best customers and daughter of one of my greatest patrons, her mother, Lady Cordelia."

"Mother will want to thank you personally for these potions," Lady Delia replies. "Expect her to come visit you after we've returned from Banbridge next month."

"I will be glad for her company," he says with a laugh and a smile like sunshine. "I'll set out the sweetmeats for her." He slaps his knee and then ruffles Mutt's neck hair with both hands. "You are such a good pup!"

Mutt wags his tail and barks once.

"I like your dog," Lady Delia says to Tuck. "I wish I could stay long and hear your story about the Old City Killer, but I have to get home before the fog becomes so thick, I'll have to swim through it." She dons her hood and puts one hand on Tim's forearm before she rushes out of the door with her bag of potions.

"We should escort her," Vinccenzo says to Spindle.

"No, she'd be offended," the old apothecary replies. "That woman can take care of herself. Trust me!" He turns to Tuck with his face more passive. "Tuck, my friend. You have some new friends, I see. Last I heard, you were helping the miners with some mission in the Undercity. Now you're helping the Sectarian Guard. What is it this time, eh? And what's this about the Old City Killer being a doppelganger?"









*OOC:*


You guys can choose to make a Search check (DC 25) to go through the shop for Spindle and find the potion of _neutralize poison_.

I need to mention that my main PC has been sent for service to fix the keyboard and my old PC is very slow after upgrading it to Windows 10. So, right now, I'm on my sister's old laptop to write this update. So far, it hasn't hung up on me, but using it will be challenging. The keyboard is very different than what I'm used to and I can't be on it all the time, since it has Windows 7 Pro, which isn't as secure. It does have an up-to-date antivirus and firewall, so it should be fine, for now. (No using Facebook or my gaming programs on this machine.)

Updates will take more time and likely be less frequent for a week, at least. But, you never know.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2020)

*OOC:*


Akos cannot make DC 25 search with +2 nor has he the inclination to do so. He WOULD offer to escort the lady (if we were in-person game where I could interrupt 

Something to think about: he is half-fey...no longer human and vulnerable to iron...yet, iron is in his blood...maybe fey blood is green and nickel (magntic) or even copper (if magnetic is irrelevant) based 

Also, I realized at some point I changed the color to green and it was blue earlier


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> "That copse of trees is called a thicket for a reason. I doubt it's the safest place after dark and I wouldn't want to go in there in the fog,"




"I agree, but how thickety could it be in the middle of the town? Even if left to its own. Darkness and fog wouldn't make it easy, but it is small enough that anything like the well should be possible to find."
Muses Akos as they walk



Knightfall said:


> It only takes about 15 minutes to make your way to the apothecary on the main streets. If you'd taken the side street along the wall near the Jade Thicket, it would have taken a lot longer. Vinccenzo asks Akos more about the story and the two are hopeful to discover if the legend is true.



"Well, to tell you the truth, I remembered the story and have general idea of its content. It would require research to find the original and maybe glean things lost to retelling. Most important part is that IF we find it, that means the city is in peril."



Knightfall said:


> A young noblewoman in a hooded cloak comes out of the door just as Tuck is about to open it.
> "Oh my!" She startles when she sees the adventurers! "Back you ruffians!"



Akos bows and makes room for her to pass
"Lady."



Knightfall said:


> Spindle quickly appears at the door with a rake in his hand. "Back you louts! Don't hassle my customers! I won't pay the Sabers a bloody copper!" Then he sees Tuck and Mutt and relaxes. [/COLOR]



Akos looks at the apothecary with interest at this, but in general ignores the outburst until the boy is safe.



Knightfall said:


> "Will, will he be alright?" A feminine voice asks. Lady Delia stands next to Tim watching in fascination. Her initial disgust seems to have past.
> 
> "I think he'll be okay," Spindle says with a smile. The old, gray-haired apothecary looks very tired, and he gladly lets Mutt nuzzle up to him as he sits down on an old wooden chair. "If I could find that potion in here, it would make short work of the poison and he'd be up on his feet right away, but with some rest, he'll be back to his old self in 3 or 4 days."



Akos bows again
"Thank you for your interest in a common man, lady, you are shining example of noble behaviour."


Knightfall said:


> "Good, I'm glad," she replies. She turns to Tim and the others. "I'm sorry for my words. There is no excuse, but coming through that damn fog to see Spindle made me quite afraid. If the need hadn't been great, I wouldn't be out in this weather at all." She pulls down her hood to reveal ebony skin, pale green eyes, and golden hair. She is likely in her mid-thirties and is stunning to say the least.
> 
> "That's still no excuse for my boorish behavior," she replies with a bow. "Please forgive me as the eldest daughter of House of Frostraven."




"We will not hold it against you, the weather is terrible and there _WAS _an assassin about. If you want to hear about it, there are nobles and fine gentlemen in our group that can be called as guests without undue fuss."
Akos adds not very subtle emphasis on 'was' - all the better to whet the womans curiousity.



Knightfall said:


> "This is Lady Delia Marian Frostraven," Spindle introduces her to Vinccenzo. "One of my best customers and daughter of one of my greatest patrons, her mother, Lady Cordelia."
> [/QUOTE



"Charmed. Loremaster Ákos at your service."

He waits until she is gone and turns to the apothecary.
"Thank you for your prompt help, the boy wouldn't make it without you. I was planning on visiting you to see if there is anything for particular kind of affliction you might have, but there was never any rush. Until now. And now that I'm here, I'm more interested in this mention of Sabers you seem to have troubles with. We may be able to help if it will not take us from our other duties. It is the duty of the Elite after all to maintain order in the city."
Ákos thinks for a second as if only now remembering.
"How much for that potion? While saving life is worthy cause, your work needs support."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 16, 2020)

Tuck remembers a potion with a peculiar label from his last visit, when he passed the time browsing the apothecary while Mutt was being treated. He moves over to the cluttered shelf where he last saw it, and after looking at several potions, he grabs another one and...

*"Found it!"* the kobold yells excitedly, as he holds it up for Spindle to inspect.



Knightfall said:


> He turns to Tuck with his face more passive. "Tuck, my friend. You have some new friends, I see. Last I heard, you were helping the miners with some mission in the Undercity. Now you're helping the Sectarian Guard. What is it this time, eh? And what's this about the Old City Killer being a doppelganger?"




Tuck shrugs as he hands over the potion.

*"Caught the bragging bastard today,"* he refers to the doppelganger. *"If he hadn't been so boastful, we wouldn't have known about this poor boy, and we certainly wouldn't have gotten him to you in time."*

Carefully the kobold produces the poisoned dagger.

*"There is still poison left on the blade we took from the killer. I suppose you need it?"*

Then, sheepishly, Tuck lowers his gaze when Akos asks how much the potion costs. *"Or is there another way to repay your services?"*









*OOC:*


Search check: 1D20+14 = [18]+14 = 32


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 18, 2020)

Tim looks quizzically at Lady Delia as she leaves. His thoughts race as he considers her: ~Strange. Why did she touch me? Earlier, she said we all smelled, and made out as if to gag. I am also not very approachable to those who are unfamiliar with my background. Most people avoid even getting near me. But she touched me purposefully. Almost as if...~

*Tim motions to Akos,* "My friend, a word in private, if you don't mind."



Spoiler: What Tim whispers into Akos' ear. DM's Eyes Only, unless the DM says otherwise.



 "Did you see that? Lady Delia touched me as she left. I don't know why, but I feel that it was purposeful. Can you use your magical skills, to determine if she has marked me somehow, with some sort of magic? I'm not sure why, but I think she either wants to track our movements, or perhaps mark us for recognition to her allies. People don't just walk up and put their hands on perfect strangers, let alone giant half-ogres like myself. Something is amiss here."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2020)

Focusing on his giant companion, allowing his senses to go through the veil to hid fey side, the warlock _detects magic_ focusing specially on the area touched.

Ooc: this is warlock ability, there is no obvious casting


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> "I agree, but how thickety could it be in the middle of the town? Even if left to its own. Darkness and fog wouldn't make it easy, but it is small enough that anything like the well should be possible to find."
> Muses Akos as they walk
> 
> "Well, to tell you the truth, I remembered the story and have general idea of its content. It would require research to find the original and maybe glean things lost to retelling. Most important part is that IF we find it, that means the city is in peril."



"Yet your story says a magical... something, appears in the thicket when Bluffside is in peril. I doubt such an arcane place would be unguarded," Vinccenzo replies. "And the city's thickets aren't cultivated like the Gardens. Yes, Old City has a few thickets, but the Wizard District has many strange hedgerows and overgrown places and so do the other districts. Don't get me started on some of the weird things that go on at night in the densest parts of Academy Park or the other overgrown thickets that surround the Academy."

Vinccenzo pauses. "I know there are a few thickets in the Temple District too, although I've only been there a handful of times. Have you visited any of them? And New City is brimming with both cultivated parks for the rich and old growth thickets that sit on the edges of the district against the inner walls, although some of them likely burned during the New City disaster that Ph-, that the renegade caused."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos bows and makes room for her to pass
> "Lady."
> 
> Akos bows again
> ...



"Thank you for your kind words, Loremaster" Lady Delia replies with a bow. "I will let mother know that you wish an invitation to our home. It likely won't be right away, as we're off to Banbridge in the morning, " she pauses. "If the fog lifts."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He waits until she is gone and turns to the apothecary.
> "Thank you for your prompt help, the boy wouldn't make it without you. I was planning on visiting you to see if there is anything for particular kind of affliction you might have, but there was never any rush. Until now. And now that I'm here, I'm more interested in this mention of Sabers you seem to have troubles with. We may be able to help if it will not take us from our other duties. It is the duty of the Elite after all to maintain order in the city."



"Bah! The Golden Sabers are a damn bunch of thieves that prowl the streets and canals of Sordadon out in the bay. They control the area around the Shipping District and are into all sorts of unsavory deals. While they're not as vicious as their rivals, The Hammers, who control Sordadon's Commoners' District, they taken to running protection rackets for shipments to and from Cavern Harbor in the Undercity." He shakes his head. "I'm not going to pay them a damn copper! The city fees I pay for my shop are bad enough!"



JustinCase said:


> Tuck remembers a potion with a peculiar label from his last visit, when he passed the time browsing the apothecary while Mutt was being treated. He moves over to the cluttered shelf where he last saw it, and after looking at several potions, he grabs another one and...
> 
> *"Found it!"* the kobold yells excitedly, as he holds it up for Spindle to inspect.
> 
> ...



"Ha! I knew if anyone could find it in this mess, it'd be you, lad," Spindle replies with a grin.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Tuck shrugs as he hands over the potion.
> 
> *"Caught the bragging bastard today,"* he refers to the doppelganger. *"If he hadn't been so boastful, we wouldn't have known about this poor boy, and we certainly wouldn't have gotten him to you in time."*
> 
> ...



"Yes, that's the right one," Spindle says as he takes the potion and moves to Joseph. He puts the funnel back in the boy's mouth and pours in the potion. "It should work almost immediately."

The boy goes from breathing irregular shallow breaths to deep strong ones in a matter of minutes, as the potion takes effect. The boy's body relaxes and turns over in his sleep and begins to snore lightly. The color of his entire body goes completely back to normal.

"We should let him sleep," the apothecary says with a yawn. "He's had a tough day." He covers the boy with a blanket and sits back down in his chair. He looks very tired as stretches his old bones. "It's been a long day for me too. Lots of customers." Then he notices the dagger that Tuck is holding. "Hmm, that's not a normal blade by any means. It's likely magical." He takes an old box off a small table sitting near the chair and puts a clean handkerchief in the bottom of it. He waits for the urban ranger to put the dagger in the box and then examines it without touching it. "Yes, this dagger definitely delivers its poison magically. I've heard of such venom blades, but I've never seen one before. Nasty thing!" He closes the boxes lid and puts it back on the table. "I'll examine it more closely in the morning." He yawns again. "Good gods, what time is it?"

"It's probably closing in on midnight," Vinccenzo says, suddenly feeling very tired.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Ákos thinks for a second as if only now remembering.
> "How much for that potion? While saving life is worthy cause, your work needs support."





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then, sheepishly, Tuck lowers his gaze when Akos asks how much the potion costs. *"Or is there another way to repay your services?"*



Spindle notes the looks on Ákos and Tucks faces. "Oh yes, payment. Well, let's not worry about that now. You can pay me later, if you don't have it." He pats Mutt on the head again and the dog sits next to a small crate the apothecary props his feet up on. "You're a good customer, Tuck. So, I'll only charge you half the price of what I normally would, for the potion, for someone else. 375 gold. Don't worry about the cost of the antitoxin. I always have tons of those.. in a crate somewhere, and often hand them out to the poor in the Undercity."

He yawns again. "While my shop isn't big and not that comfortable, you're welcome to find a spot to settle down for the night. That fog is too thick to walk home in, so I'm going to sleep right here. Ha!" He pulls a key from his pocket and hands it over to Tuck. "If you and your friends need to find a real bed, my lad, just lock the door on your way out and slip the key in the lockbox outside."

He smiles at Tuck and lays back in his chair. He's soon drifting off to sleep. Mutt whimpers and nuzzles the kobold urban ranger. The big dog looks like he's going to fall over.









*OOC:*


Tuck knows that Spindle has a room in the back where two or three of them could "sack out" for the night. Tim would likely have to settle down near the front door.

In this part of Old City there are a few other inns that aren't as expensive as the Jade Butterfly. Both Tuck and Ákos know the information in the first spoiler listed below while Ákos knows the details in the second spoiler. This assumes you Take 10 and don't roll.

Vinccenzo's Take 10 is only 14.

The third spoiler is for Big Tim only.

If you guys want to head back to the manor that Oakfirst is letting your PCs use, one of you will need to make a successful Knowledge (local) check [DC 25] to find their way back through the fog. Tuck gets a +2 circumstance bonus on such a check. Going back to the manor will only cost you time.








Spoiler: Ákos and Tuck: Knowledge (local) [DC 15] - Take 10



There is a large inn back near the Mill of Hooves called the Keen Pearl, which is reasonably priced (for Old City) and might have a bed big enough for Tim. All the rooms are considered Good and the meals are either Good or Common, as per p. 129 of the PHB. You know the inn often carters to nobles and merchants and rich adventurers. It is run by a man named Damian Gil.

There are two other options on eastern side of the Cardinal Wall. One is close by but small. It caters to smaller folk and there wouldn't be a good option for Tim. (He'd have to find somewhere else or sleep in the stable with the ponies.) It's called the Tiny Duckling and is run by a halfling couple (Bavo and Rothaide Brownfoot) that made their fortune selling exotic cheeses. The breakfast they offer is heavenly! The prices are typically 50% higher than in the PHB and there are no Poor services, or ale. Cheese cost 4 times as much as normal, but it is really good.

The last option is a place called the Black Cat Tavern and it is close to South Gate Thicket. It's sits near the outer wall of the district and caters to a lot of travelers, especially adventurers. Prices are only 25% higher than normal for locals while visitors to the city must pay twice the normal rate. It provides all the lodging services listed in the PHB, as well as stabling for horses and the nonmagical services (except the road/gate toll, of course) listed under "Spellcasting and Services." The inn is run by a retired female rakasta adventurer named Maiya Raviron.

Both the Keen Pearl and the Black Cat are great places to hear the latest rumors circulating through Bluffside while the Tiny Duckling is more of a _genteel_ place. Rumormongering is not allowed in the Tiny Duckling!





Spoiler: Ákos: Knowledge (local) [DC 20] - Take 10



Ákos knows that the Tiny Duckling is what it appears to be and that adventurers are not welcome there. Also, its doors will be closed by now.

He also knows that owner of the Keen Pearl is a bit of a pretentious snob and might try to charge the group more just because of their disheveled appearance. The beds in the inn are rumored to be very comfortable, however. A good room comes with a hot meal and a bath.

The Black Cat can be a rowdy place and its doors never close. While the rooms there are clean, there isn't much space to go around. It's first come first serve unless you want to pay a premium (10 gp) for one of big rooms on the third floor. The food is fair to good (even the poor meals) and there is always a bard playing in the common room, at all hours. While there isn't a bath service, you can get barbered and the standard Good rooms comes with a wash basin.





Spoiler: Big Tim



Your PC could suggest heading to Terger's family home. It's closer than Oakfirst Manor and the DC to get there is only 10 with Big Tim guiding Tuck. You'd all have rooms for the night (and likely a meal in the morning) and it wouldn't cost the PCs anything.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim looks quizzically at Lady Delia as she leaves. His thoughts race as he considers her: ~Strange. Why did she touch me? Earlier, she said we all smelled, and made out as if to gag. I am also not very approachable to those who are unfamiliar with my background. Most people avoid even getting near me. But she touched me purposefully. Almost as if...~
> 
> *Tim motions to Akos,* "My friend, a word in private, if you don't mind."
> 
> ...





Neurotic said:


> Focusing on his giant companion, allowing his senses to go through the veil to hid fey side, the warlock _detects magic_ focusing specially on the area touched.
> 
> Ooc: this is warlock ability, there is no obvious casting



Ákos notes the auras coming from Tim's armor, shield and sword. As the Loremaster concentrates on the spot where Lady Delia touched Tim's arm, he senses no additional aura on the half-ogre. It seems that it might have been a gesture of apology... or maybe something else?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 18, 2020)

Tim produces a key of his own, along with a map, which were both being carried in his belt purse.

*Tim says,* "I have the key that Terger entrusted me with, to his family residence. It's not far from here, and I have this map. It will probably be much more comfortable there, and it won't cost us anything. What say you?"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 18, 2020)

"Sure. Unless we feel this place needs protection from the racketeers? In this fog." He smiles

"If the fog doesn't lift by the morning we should take Mani to Elites. And then check the thicket. I'd actually like to go right now if you're up to it."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 19, 2020)

Tuck quietly produces a big pouch full of coins from his deceptively small _haversack_, and carefully places exactly 375 gold pieces in stacks on the table by the venomous dagger, close to the sleeping Spindle. On a whim, the kobold also takes the unidentified potion the defeated assassin carried, and places it next to the pile of coins as a sort of bonus. Tuck scribbles a quick thank-you note, referring to the payment, and then he turns to the others.

*"I need no bed, but it is nice to sleep somewhere comfortable and quiet. If you're sure we are all welcome, the Terger residence seems like a good spot!"*

Unless anyone objects, Tuck moves everyone out (except Spindle and the sleeping boy), closes the door to the apothecary, and puts the key in the keybox as instructed. He takes his masterwork trapmaking tools from his sack and using only a small vial, pours a few drops of quickly-hardening syropy liquid into the lock on the door. It will remain solid for a few hours, preventing anyone from opening the lock before dawn. 









*OOC:*


Taking some liberties with what may be possible with the masterwork trapmaking tools, but I figured as a kobold it would be a logical step to take to keep Spindle a bit safer.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2020)

Breva can't help but note the change in the Lady's demeanor, but doesn't know what to make of it.  He watches the trick with the lock with interest. "Very creative," he says approvingly. Then he yawns despite his best efforts. "It has been a trying day. Perhaps we'd all benefit from a bit of rest before we try to tackle the thickets? I think we've asked enough of the good apothocary here. If the house is unused we'll be less trouble there. From the sound of it we may have a long day of searching thickets ahead of us."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 21, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim produces a key of his own, along with a map, which were both being carried in his belt purse.
> 
> *Tim says,* "I have the key that Terger entrusted me with, to his family residence. It's not far from here, and I have this map. It will probably be much more comfortable there, and it won't cost us anything. What say you?"





Neurotic said:


> "Sure. Unless we feel this place needs protection from the racketeers? In this fog." He smiles
> 
> "If the fog doesn't lift by the morning we should take Mani to Elites. And then check the thicket. I'd actually like to go right now if you're up to it."



"I think it's a good idea," Vinccenzo agrees with Tim. He looks around the chaotic shop. "I'd hate to find someplace comfortable to rest in here." He looks at Ákos. "I do want to check out the thicket with you, but I think a little rest and food might do us some good. It wouldn't have to be all night. We do have to get Mani to the Lord Commander, so it... he can be locked up properly." He pauses. "The doppelganger might be more secure with my commanders in the Wizard District. The Sectarian Guard has ways of dealing with magical foes."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck quietly produces a big pouch full of coins from his deceptively small _haversack_, and carefully places exactly 375 gold pieces in stacks on the table by the venomous dagger, close to the sleeping Spindle. On a whim, the kobold also takes the unidentified potion the defeated assassin carried, and places it next to the pile of coins as a sort of bonus. Tuck scribbles a quick thank-you note, referring to the payment, and then he turns to the others.
> 
> *"I need no bed, but it is nice to sleep somewhere comfortable and quiet. If you're sure we are all welcome, the Terger residence seems like a good spot!"*



Mutt wags his tail in agreement with his pack mate.

"It seems we can all use a short break," Vinccenzo replies with a grin. He looks at the boy and Spindle. "We can come back and check on them later. I'm sure once the door is locked, they'll be safe enough."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Unless anyone objects, Tuck moves everyone out (except Spindle and the sleeping boy), closes the door to the apothecary, and puts the key in the keybox as instructed. He takes his masterwork trapmaking tools from his sack and using only a small vial, pours a few drops of quickly-hardening syropy liquid into the lock on the door. It will remain solid for a few hours, preventing anyone from opening the lock before dawn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, that solves that problem," Vinccenzo says, impressed.









*OOC:*


I like it! 









Scotley said:


> Breva can't help but note the change in the Lady's demeanor, but doesn't know what to make of it.  He watches the trick with the lock with interest. "Very creative," he says approvingly. Then he yawns despite his best efforts. "It has been a trying day. Perhaps we'd all benefit from a bit of rest before we try to tackle the thickets? I think we've asked enough of the good apothocary here. If the house is unused we'll be less trouble there. From the sound of it we may have a long day of searching thickets ahead of us."



The fog continues to make the wide street around the apothecary's shop hard to see, but the outline of the Green Gate stands not too far away to the northeast. There will likely be a few Regulars guarding that gate, but the inner gate will likely stand open.

The tangles of the edge of the Jade Thicket lie just northwest of Spindle's shop. The old growth thicket lines the inner fortification known as the Green Wall. In the fog, the tangle of trees and brush looks... spooky. But surely it can't be dangerous in there, can it?

"I vote for some rest and a hot meal," Vinccenzo notes Ákos edging towards the thicket. Then he looks at Tim. "There will be food, right?"









*OOC:*


Since Tim knows where the Simonis Estate is located, he can guide the PCs through the fog easier than if Tuck and Mutt were leading the way on their own. Tuck's Knowledge (local) check DC is only 10. Finding your way through the thicket won't be as easy. That will require either a Knowledge (local) check (DC 20) or a Survival check (DC 15). Even though the thicket exists within the walls of Old City, it is still considered an untamed location.

A Knowledge (geography) and/or Knowledge (nature) check (DC 20) can give clues to what the PCs might encounter (if anything) in the dense foliage of the Jade Thicket.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 21, 2020)

"Well, if you're dead set for some rest aand food, I might be persuaded. It beats being just dead as someone tried several times today." Akos responds to the query


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2020)

Akos doesn't pay attention to the path to the manor trusting Tim, Tuck and Mutt to deliver them safely. Instead he thinks on the thicket and its potential inhabitants.

OOC: depending on the result, I might tweak my spell selection for tomorrow.

Geography: 1D20+8 = [8]+8 = 16
Nature: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 23, 2020)

Neurotic said:


> "Well, if you're dead set for some rest aand food, I might be persuaded. It beats being just dead as someone tried several times today." Akos responds to the query



"At the very least, we will be better prepared," Vinccenzo replies.



Neurotic said:


> Akos doesn't pay attention to the path to the manor trusting Tim, Tuck and Mutt to deliver them safely. Instead he thinks on the thicket and its potential inhabitants.



The walk to the Simonis estate doesn't take very long at all. The estate sits against the outer wall of Old City in the quarter known as Eastern Lilal. This part of Old City isn't as overwrought with gaudy décor as the northern areas of the district around the palace. The homes here are well maintained but tastefully designed. Tim remembers the first time he came here with Terger and Relgar and how he immediately felt at home in the quarter, as it it immediately reminded him of the capital city of Ilfrey back in Vrocia. Now, in the fog, it really sinks home, as it reminds him of the cloud forests that engulf much of the mountain kingdom.

That feels so long ago and far away now even though its been barely a month since Mirella chose him to come to Kulan for a mission to protect Bluffside and deal with the renegade.

When you arrive at the ancentral home of the Simonis family, you find the front gate locked but Tim's key opens it and you walk into a small courtyard. The gate swings shut and locks behind them. The manor house is at least two-stories high with a bell tower and Tim can tell the courtyard gardens have been tended to more than the first time he was here. All the windows are shuttered but light shines from inside. The front door is locked as well, but the key opens it with ease.

The interior is well kept and clean. The house is well appointed and a family crest is inlaid in the marble floor of the foyer. A pair of symmetrically aligned stairs spiral upward to allow access to the second floor of the manor. Two stout wooden doors flank both sides of the foyer and a well lit hallway runs under the balcony towards the back of the house.

"This a nice house," Vinccenzo says. "Your friend lives here?" He asks Tim.

"Master Klaus is currently not at home," a deep, melodic voice resounds in the hallway. An elderly, tall black-skinned man steps out from, somewhere, and bows to them. "Ah, Sir Tymbeck," he says. "I was told that you come to visit us again. All preparations have been made in case you needed a place to retreat to." He pauses and looks at the others. "I see you've brought your new friends with you."

The man steps up and smiles. "I am Gerey. I am the Warden of Stormgrove Manor. You are all quite welcome here. There are rooms upstairs, if you need to sleep. Master Klaus has asked that you not use the master bedroom, in respect to him and his late wife. The kitchen can bring you some cold meats, cheeses, bread, and wine, for now. Young Miss Eririel can help you with linens and anything else you might need."

He pauses and looks at the state of you all. "Of course, I can arrange a bath for any of you who wish to have one." He looks at Tim. "We have fitted the main bathroom upstairs with a tub large enough for you, Sir Tymbeck." He glances at Mutt. "We might have a few large soup bones in the larder. I will have to check."

He notes Ákos garb and bows to the man. "Welcome Loremaster," Gerey says. "The library upstairs is at your disposal. if you need it. All Master Klaus asks is that you do not disturb his wife's books in the glass case. They are very precious to him."









*OOC:*


@JustinCase, I'm going to just assume you would Take 10 on the roll to get to the manor house.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 23, 2020)

"A bath! Yes, please!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2020)

Tim bows politely.

*Tim says,* "Thank you most kindly Warden Gerey, a bath would be most welcome at this time. Please have the large tub prepared when you get the chance. In the meantime, I'd like a snack. A small cheese wheel and a mug of ale will do nicely."

Tim smiles as he heads up to his room to un-armor himself, and to await the snack and the bath gong.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 26, 2020)

Tuck follows Tim's lead and bows to Gerey.

*"Thank you, Gerey,"* the kobold replies and he waits until everyone else has used the bath before taking one himself. Kobolds aren't so particular about that.

*"There are a few kobolds in the Guild of Roots that tend to the various thickets in the city,"* Tuck says when he has a chance to talk to the others, either before bed time or soon after. *"I can ask old Xozzin Moonbone if he knows about that magic gimmick of yours, Akos."*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2020)

Breva is awed by the fine house the finer hospitality. He partakes of a bath before selecting a modest empty room where he goes to offer up prayers for their successes today and for the blessing of greater success tomorrow. He can't resist a quick peek into the library just to see how extensive it is. This done he returns downstairs to collect a modest meal and a glass of wine. "We are best that you have contacts in the city I pray they can give us the information we need.," he responds to Tuck. "I lack the contacts or the knowledge of the terrain, but if one of you will point me in the right direction tomorrow I will do my best to help." He gestures at the surroundings. "Sir Tim your friends house if very fine and a most welcome change from what I am used to."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 28, 2020)

"Tuck, Rooters aren't very fond of outsiders traipsizing through their thickets. Can you get a permission or at least let them know we will be looking?"

Akos bathes and enjoys fine wines and life while he can. But he retires fairly quickly after the bath. It WAS after all an exciting day. And the next promises nothing better.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2020)

Tim pauses halfway up the stairs, and turns to address Breva's comment.

*Tim smiles at Breva, and says,* "I was given that key as a courtesy. I am still quite new here, having only been in Bluffside for about a month; in essence, I am what you would call "an honored guest," although I haven't yet done anything to deserve that level of generosity; beating up a couple of thugs, and bagging a shape-shifting murderer are a good start, I suppose, but the task that would help me establish my reputation here, and to earn my keep, so-to-speak, eludes me still. When we catch the renegade, I will feel a lot more at ease with accepting such generosity as has so far been bestowed upon me. Right now, I feel like a freeloader."

Tim chuckles half-jokingly as he retires upstairs to await his meal and bath.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2020)

*Stormgrove Manor:*
"I will make sure everything is prepared," Gerey says. "I will have the food put out on the main table."



Neurotic said:


> "A bath! Yes, please!"



"There is a smaller bathing room on this floor as well," Gerey replies. "It is not so grand and the upstairs bathroom. It will take time to gather the water from the well and heat it. No magical fonts here, I'm afraid."



Scotley said:


> Breva is awed by the fine house the finer hospitality. He partakes of a bath before selecting a modest empty room where he goes to offer up prayers for their successes today and for the blessing of greater success tomorrow. He can't resist a quick peek into the library just to see how extensive it is.



Once the water is piping hot in the downstairs bathing room, Breva gets his chance to ease his aches. A young waif of a girl provides him with towels and soap but doesn't attend to him while bathing. The home is not a bathhouse, after all. Still, anything he needs is within arms reach and Breva can't help but be impressed by the small room's efficient layout.

Once upstairs, the paladin finds his room is equally as efficient, if not overtly large. The library is well laid out but a bit more chaotic in its design. It is lined with shelves on every wall, but the books aren't stacked in neat little rows. There is not a speck of dust in the medium-sized room. There is a good-sized table in the center of the room and three chairs laid out around it. It looks as if someone was reading a large book on horticulture and left it open to come back to later. Breva notes the books in the glass case along with silverware, several family trinkets, and a fine clockwork timepiece arrayed behind the books. The books are pristine and setup in a long ordered line. The titles hint at family history and magical texts compiled by a wizard. They are all marked with the Stormgrove Family Crest. Could the dead wife of Tim's friend have been a wizard?

On the other shelves, Breva finds books on the history of the city. There are books on military traditions and the various guilds of Bluffside, especially the Trader's League. There are also treatises on the Wizard Council and the various churches and temples set up in the Temple District. While most of the information about the Temple District is general, Breva finds a book that is the personal diary of a knight of the Purifier who lived and died over 50 years ago. The man's name was Sir Oswyn Tibborde. It is not a name Breva recognizes but the man seems to have been a stout warrior who fought against the tyranny of the giants and humanoids of Khogshk in the Kniyan Mounts to the north of Bluffside.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim bows politely.
> 
> *Tim says,* "Thank you most kindly Warden Gerey, a bath would be most welcome at this time. Please have the large tub prepared when you get the chance. In the meantime, I'd like a snack. A small cheese wheel and a mug of ale will do nicely."
> 
> Tim smiles as he heads up to his room to un-armor himself, and to await the snack and the bath gong.





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He gestures at the surroundings. "Sir Tim your friends house if very fine and a most welcome change from what I am used to."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim pauses halfway up the stairs, and turns to address Breva's comment.
> 
> *Tim smiles at Breva, and says,* "I was given that key as a courtesy. I am still quite new here, having only been in Bluffside for about a month; in essence, I am what you would call "an honored guest," although I haven't yet done anything to deserve that level of generosity; beating up a couple of thugs, and bagging a shape-shifting murderer are a good start, I suppose, but the task that would help me establish my reputation here, and to earn my keep, so-to-speak, eludes me still. When we catch the renegade, I will feel a lot more at ease with accepting such generosity as has so far been bestowed upon me. Right now, I feel like a freeloader."
> 
> Tim chuckles half-jokingly as he retires upstairs to await his meal and bath.



It isn't long before Eririel knocks on Tim's door and lets him know the food is ready. "The tub is quite large, Sir Tim. It will take Charita and I a bit of time to fill it after heating the water," she add through the door in a lilting voice.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck follows Tim's lead and bows to Gerey.
> 
> *"Thank you, Gerey,"* the kobold replies and he waits until everyone else has used the bath before taking one himself. Kobolds aren't so particular about that.



"You are quite welcome," the warden replies. He bows again and heads off to the kitchen.

"I guess I'm next," Vinccenzo says. The Sectarian Guard takes his turn in the lower bathing room after Breva is finished. The water is changed and reheated before he enters. Once he finishes, he heads upstairs to eat a plate of food he takes with him, rest for several hours, and then study his spellbook. He comes back down just in time to speak with Tuck and the others.

Back downstairs, Tim finds the food and some drink laid out on the table and the others gathered around it talking about the next day's activities. Mutt lies near a large fireplace gnawing on a large bone that Gerey found for him. The warden has also placed out a large bowl of sweet-smelling water for the big dog.

The large knight gets a chance to eat a bit before the gong goes off. A slip of a girl, Charita, comes into the dining hall to let Tim know that his bath is ready for him. "Don't wait too long, or it will go cold and we can't be reheating it over and over," she says plainly. She curtsies once and then leaves the room as quickly as she came.

Tim is soon lumbering back up stairs and relaxing in the large tub of water. It is first time he's been able to truly relax in two to three days. Gerey enters the room and pours in another bucket of hot water before bowing and heading back out of the room. The day's activities are soon washed away and Tim leaves the main bathroom as tidy as he can. It will likely take the maids a bi of time to drain of the water and clean everything.

Back downstairs, he finds Tuck talking about a guild that deals with the thickets.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"There are a few kobolds in the Guild of Roots that tend to the various thickets in the city,"* Tuck says when he has a chance to talk to the others, either before bed time or soon after. *"I can ask old Xozzin Moonbone if he knows about that magic gimmick of yours, Akos."*





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> This done he returns downstairs to collect a modest meal and a glass of wine. "We are best that you have contacts in the city I pray they can give us the information we need.," he responds to Tuck. "I lack the contacts or the knowledge of the terrain, but if one of you will point me in the right direction tomorrow I will do my best to help."



"Hmm, while I've heard of that guild," Vinccenzo says to Breva. "I don't know any of them personally either, so you're not the only one without contacts. Of course, they're not as welcome in the Wizard District. We have our own gardeners and growers with magical talents."



Neurotic said:


> "Tuck, Rooters aren't very fond of outsiders traipsizing through their thickets. Can you get a permission or at least let them know we will be looking?"



"Sounds like you've had dealings with the guild," Vinccenzo says to Ákos.

Gerey comes in and addresses Ákos. "Loremaster, the lower bathing room is now ready for you." He turns to the others and asks them if they need anything else before he retires to his room. "Young Puck will come in and clear away the dishes after you are all done," the warden adds. "I will make sure the cook is here at dawn to prepare a hot breakfast. Do you have any preferences?"

"Hot is good, but I don't need anything special," Vinccenzo says with a yawn. "Well, I'm off to bed. See you all in the morning." The Sectarian Guard fills his plate one more time and heads back upstairs to his room.

He bows to Tim. "Charita and Eririel will make sure all your clothes are washed, mended, and folded for the morning, Sir Tymbeck."

One by one, you all head to bed for much needed rest.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos bathes and enjoys fine wines and life while he can. But he retires fairly quickly after the bath. It WAS after all an exciting day. And the next promises nothing better.



Ákos finds the bathing room in near pristine condition. The staff are working hard to clean it in between uses, although there is the smell of his companions lingering in the room. It competes with lilac and lavender. The water is hot and it almost puts him to sleep in the tub. Gerey rouses him and the Loremaster heads upstairs to sleep.

Tuck is the last to bath in the lower bathing room and head off to bed. And, somehow, Gerey and the maids find a way to get Mutt into the large tub on the second floor. The scrub the dog from head to toe and groom him. Tuck barely recognizes his packmate when the big dog climbs up onto the bed next to him. He certainly smells clean. Tuck notes the scent of rose petals. Mutt doesn't seem to mind.

The night is uneventful and sleep is easy. It might be the last uneventful night for a while. There is no way to know. The staff of the house are up before dawn and rouse the group of adventurers before the sun rises completely above the horizon. The number of staff seems to have tripled overnight. Each one of you has a footman attend to you and a dozen maids rush through the house cleaning. Washstands are prepped and grooming of hair is offered. The smell of roasted meat and freshly baked bread drag you all downstairs.

Once the curtains, windows, and shutters are all open, you can see that the fog has lifted and the sky is clear. It looks like its going to be a warm day. Beyond the windows lie several choices. You can investigate the thicket in the daylight, after speaking with Tuck's contact, or take the doppelganger to the Lord Commander. Plus, at some point, you have to figure out what is up with the missing guards. But are they missing or did they run off on their own? And, of course, there is the renegade and his planar enclave. You have the magical key to get in but can you get out afterwards if you don't have the right magical phrase.

Ákos seems certain he knows what to say to get you in and out, but you only have one crystalline flower to act as a portal key back at Oakfirst Manor. If it is consumed when you enter, you won't be able to come back to Bluffside without finding another in the planar enclave. Could there be another type of key that the sorcerer uses to get in and out?

And his damn Loyalists seem to know where to find you in the city. They keep coming after you. And there are the rumors of the Rising Swords mercenary company being entrenched in the shadows of the city. Will they be coming after you all too?

Yes, many options.









*OOC:*


You can now change up you spells and each PC gains back hit points for resting. Since most of you weren't badly damaged, you should be back up to full health. However, Breva took 4 points of temporary Charisma damage from one of Mani's psionic attacks, so I believe he only gains back one point or is it more than that?

The library in Stormgrove Manor gives a +2 circumstance bonus on any Knowledge checks related to Architecture and Engineering & Local and +4 circumstance bonus on any Knowledge checks related to History & Religion.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 28, 2020)

*At the Embassy of Ticinum:*


Aust Thale said:


> Falen doesn’t sleep immediately as his mind works through the various threads of the coded message, what it means, and who betrayed Legatus Avitis. He understands why Lord Max sent him on this errand. So he puts himself in Legatus Avitis’ shoes. And then the Prefectus. And then the Lady. And then the scribe. He continues to think on his dilemma as he climbs down, using the washbasin in his room to clean up, and visiting the lou. He decides to force himself to get a few hours sleep. He has the bare bones of a plan. Now he needs rest. With purpose. He blows out all of the candles in the room, climbs back into the rope trick, positions himself such that he will land in the bed below him should the spell end before waking, and with clear line of sight of the door and any window below him. He packs the haversack as full as possible, leaving armor, gear, and weapons ready next to it. He then dons his magical hat of disguise as a nightcap, changing his appearance (for practice) to the prefectus as well as the scribe. He smiles. This could be...fun. He grips his favorite knife, and he dozes off, willing his body to wake in 3 or 4 hours before the rope trick wears off.



The night goes surprisingly uneventful. Falen has the best night sleep he's had in a long time.

Falen wakes to a knock on the door. A young Puer (aka boy, page), named Vitus, tells him that it is just past dawn and that the fog has broken outside. He offers Falen a simple breakfast, as the Prefectus has gone to an early morning event for ambassadors and their staff.

"He asks that you not tell anyone in _Old City_ about Legatus Avitis's death until he can inform The Five, personally," Vitus says as he offers a plate of bread, grapes, and cheese along with a mug of wine to Falen. "Scriba Amphion did mention that you plan to go to see a Avitis's relative in the Temple District, at some point. He says you're free to talk to her about the matter. Word has been sent to her, I believe."

Puer Vitus pauses. "The Scriba has gone to run some errands this morning, so I'll be at your service, if you need a guide in the city. I know both Old City and New City quite well, and have been to the Temple District a dozen times in the past. I admit to being a bit unknowledgeable about the Mining District and Wizard District but those areas of Bluffside are more restricted than the others. Of course, New City has been under martial law, but I hear that is ending soon. A powerful priest-knight of the Purifier complained bitterly to The Five, and now they'll soon have no choice but to life the restrictions."

He continues chatting incessantly as Falen nibbles of a piece of cheese. "Just in time too. Old City is so overcrowded due to that mess that happened in New City. Do you know about that? There was a huge battle and an explosion of magic. Part of the outer wall was destroyed, I hear. Of course, that was more than a month ago. That's why the Bluffside Elite are hunting the renegade sorcerer and his Loyalists. I forget his name. There is a big reward for information about him, but it has to be good. Lots of rumors floating around the city."

The boy keeps talking without taking a breath. "I hear he's some sort of fiend in disguise. A demon from the lower planes come to steal souls and damn the city to darkness." He shivers. "I wouldn't want to meet him, or the Old City Killer." He finally breathes. "Did you hear about that? There is a serial killer loose in Old City." He pauses again. "Well, if the rumor I heard this morning is true, he was caught by the Elite and Sectarian Guard, working together! That almost never happens. Of course, it could just be a rumor, but if they did catch him, it's more good news for Old City. Life can get back to normal. Well, as normal as it can get with the renegade running around blowing up stuff with magic and terrorizing the citizens."

Puer Vitus notes the look on Falen's face. "Is the cheese not good? I told old Maxima that it looked a bit old and moldy but she says it's supposed to look like that. I can bring you something else if you wish?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 28, 2020)

Breva could not resist returning the the library and reading a bit of the tale of Sir Oswyn Tibborde when he should have been sleeping. He still is reasonably refreshed by the bath and good food and ready to face another difficult day. As always he begins his day in prayer. He prays earnestly that the damage from Mani's psionic attack be healed by the power given to him by his deity. He casts the spell which can restore such wounds. He washes up and heads downstairs to enjoy the morning repast. Once everyone has made it down he addresses the group. "So my good companions, after a good nights rest have you thoughts on how best to spend our day? I suggest we wrap up the matter of the Doppleganger with a visit to the lord commander this morning and put that behind us. My personal feeling is that the missing guards should be traced before the trail goes colder, but I would hear what you all think we should do." 

OOC: Yes, still down 3 Cha. Fortunately, Paladins get Restoration, Lesser as a 1st level spell. That just leaves him with a Bless for the rest of the day, but he is back to full health.
restoration lesser: 1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 29, 2020)

"Missing guard is either already dead or kept alive for some purpose. In both cases, half a day will not make a difference. Mani is alive and dangerous and will keep killing unless that is resolved. I would like to find the guard...but my feeling is that we should look for the Well of Dreams. If the story is true, it gives aditional weight to the fact that Bluffside as a whole is in danger. And The Five may take the threat of the renegade as part of a greater whole. And with the name like that...who knows...maybe we get some visions, prophecies, glimpses of the future."

Akos it seems has his priorities clear. Immediate things first, with knowledge trumping other considerations. Except he ran into the fog alone to save the boy. So...maybe not so clear after all.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 29, 2020)

Tuck treats the staff explicitly as people who happen to work here, rather than mere servants or part of the furniture. By his genuine interest in people, Tuck often gains more contacts in the City, and you never know when it comes in useful!

Back downstairs, the kobold eats simply, preferring bread and fruits to the more fancy things. He does make sure to be well sated before starting the day.

*"I promised to help out someone with a recurring rat problem,"* the urban ranger states, almost reluctantly. *"So if you can help escort the doppelganger to a safer place, I'll try to get my job done quickly and then we can reunite to find that Well of Dreams. It does seem probable that, if true, it can be of great help in our mission."*









*OOC:*


I just discovered I haven't leveled Tuck yet, so will do that today. 

Do you want me to roll something for the interactions with the staff? I'll roll a Charisma check; if something else is more appropriate, feel free to add or substract the relevant modifiers.

Charisma: 1D20+1 = [15]+1 = 16


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2020)

Breva nods at Akos' logic and inwardly cannot fault Tuck for keeping a promise. Breva looks to the rest of the group. "Are we resolved them to seek this 'well of dreams' as soon as the matters of the doppleganger and rats are dealt with?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 2, 2020)

*Tim nods,* "Yes, agreed. Delivering Mani should be top priority, then head to the well. Hopefully, Tuck will not be long, and will arrive at the well at the same time we do. Tuck, are you ok with doing this alone? Would you rather have an armed escort, just in case?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 3, 2020)

Tuck nods.

*"I should be fine,"* the kobold says. *"They're just rats. Stubborn ones, but still, rats."*

Then he gets somewhat anxious. *"Unless of course they've come under the influence of larger, more vicious creatures. Wererats, or even a ratking."*

He shudders. *"Maybe just one of you,"* Tuck gives in.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 3, 2020)

"I'll go with you. Mani is an interesting character, but there is no mystery anymore. And maybe we will be faster together so we can get to the well. The rest of you, don't let the Regulars and Elite and mercenaries start fighting over custody, that is just the chaos Mani is viable to get lost in."
Offers Akos


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2020)

Breva nods at Akos' advice. "You know where to find us if the rats turn out to be more than expected. Shall we deliver Mani?" He gathers his things and thanks the servants for their assistance during his visit before departing.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 4, 2020)

*Tim nods at Breva,* "Let's get going. I won't rest easy until Mani is under the watchful eyes of an experienced City Wizard."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2020)

Scotley said:


> Breva could not resist returning the the library and reading a bit of the tale of Sir Oswyn Tibborde when he should have been sleeping. He still is reasonably refreshed by the bath and good food and ready to face another difficult day. As always he begins his day in prayer. He prays earnestly that the damage from Mani's psionic attack be healed by the power given to him by his deity. He casts the spell which can restore such wounds.





Spoiler: Breva's Prayers



During Breva's prayers, he gets a clear image of two crossed swords in his mind -- the symbol of the Purifier. Then there is the sound of fire burning in his ears and the two swords become engulfed in white-hot flames. There is the call to battle ringing in the distance and then a shadowy creature with tentacles rises behind the image of the swords and roars an unearthly wail.





JustinCase said:


> Tuck treats the staff explicitly as people who happen to work here, rather than mere servants or part of the furniture. By his genuine interest in people, Tuck often gains more contacts in the City, and you never know when it comes in useful!



The servants quickly become at ease with the urban ranger and several of them offer to tell him bits of news they've heard about in the last few days.

"A lot of rumors swirling about just like that fog last night," a comely half-orc maid says to him. "There is talk that there might be a thieves' war brewing down in the Undercity."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do you want me to roll something for the interactions with the staff? I'll roll a Charisma check; if something else is more appropriate, feel free to add or substract the relevant modifiers.
> ...











*OOC:*


We can make it a Gather Information roll. That's something Tuck is really good at. (16+14=30) If you choose to go that way, I'll post some of the latest gossip and rumors going around Bluffside in the OOC thread and who Tuck heard it from. Post any questions you want to ask the staff on the OOC thread, for more specific things related to the group's missions. The roll is good enough for Tuck to gain another contact at the manor. I'll come up with an NPC and short description and post it on the OOC thread once you've confirmed that you want to make the roll a Gather Information check.

Or we can make it a untrained Diplomacy check. (The bulk of the staff would be either Indifferent or Friendly, already. Tuck's roll would be good enough to make the Indifferent staff members Friendly.)








			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Breva washes up and heads downstairs to enjoy the morning repast. Once everyone has made it down he addresses the group. "So my good companions, after a good nights rest have you thoughts on how best to spend our day? I suggest we wrap up the matter of the Doppleganger with a visit to the lord commander this morning and put that behind us. My personal feeling is that the missing guards should be traced before the trail goes colder, but I would hear what you all think we should do."



Gerey makes sure everyone  has enough to eat and then some. The dining table is filled to the brim with fresh bread & flapjacks, honey & other sweets, the finest cheese, fruits & vegetables, and water, wine & mead, as well as fresh cooked meats such as bacon, sausage, and venison.



Neurotic said:


> "Missing guard is either already dead or kept alive for some purpose. In both cases, half a day will not make a difference. Mani is alive and dangerous and will keep killing unless that is resolved. I would like to find the guard...but my feeling is that we should look for the Well of Dreams. If the story is true, it gives aditional weight to the fact that Bluffside as a whole is in danger. And The Five may take the threat of the renegade as part of a greater whole. And with the name like that...who knows...maybe we get some visions, prophecies, glimpses of the future."
> 
> Akos it seems has his priorities clear. Immediate things first, with knowledge trumping other considerations. Except he ran into the fog alone to save the boy. So...maybe not so clear after all.



"Yes, there is no way for us to know for certain whether or not those guards going missing has anything to do with the renegade," Vinccenzo says in agreement. "We did promise to look for them, but taking Mani to Lord Commander Oakfirst comes first. We can look for them after we've checked out the thicket."

"If you like, Sir Breva, I can have word sent to some discreet investigators I know who can look for these young guards and report back to me," Gerey offers. "While it might take some time, I can have the information to you in day or so, depending on how hard my old friends have to look for them. I promise that they won't engage with any villains that might be involves in the disappearances."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Back downstairs, the kobold eats simply, preferring bread and fruits to the more fancy things. He does make sure to be well sated before starting the day.
> 
> *"I promised to help out someone with a recurring rat problem,"* the urban ranger states, almost reluctantly. *"So if you can help escort the doppelganger to a safer place, I'll try to get my job done quickly and then we can reunite to find that Well of Dreams. It does seem probable that, if true, it can be of great help in our mission."*



"If you feel you have to do that first, go ahead," Vinccenzo replies. "We'll meet you at the edge of the Jade Thicket."



Scotley said:


> Breva nods at Akos' logic and inwardly cannot fault Tuck for keeping a promise. Breva looks to the rest of the group. "Are we resolved them to seek this 'well of dreams' as soon as the matters of the doppleganger and rats are dealt with?"



"I think so," Vinccenzo says.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods,* "Yes, agreed. Delivering Mani should be top priority, then head to the well. Hopefully, Tuck will not be long, and will arrive at the well at the same time we do. Tuck, are you ok with doing this alone? Would you rather have an armed escort, just in case?"





JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods.
> 
> *"I should be fine,"* the kobold says. *"They're just rats. Stubborn ones, but still, rats."*
> 
> ...





Neurotic said:


> "I'll go with you. Mani is an interesting character, but there is no mystery anymore. And maybe we will be faster together so we can get to the well. The rest of you, don't let the Regulars and Elite and mercenaries start fighting over custody, that is just the chaos Mani is viable to get lost in."
> Offers Akos



"I think the three of you should be able to handle some rats," Vinccenzo says with a smile while watching Mutt devour a piece of venison. The big dog gulps down the meat happily and then sinks his nose into a bowl full of fresh milk with honey.



Scotley said:


> Breva nods at Akos' advice. "You know where to find us if the rats turn out to be more than expected. Shall we deliver Mani?" He gathers his things and thanks the servants for their assistance during his visit before departing.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods at Breva,* "Let's get going. I won't rest easy until Mani is under the watchful eyes of an experienced City Wizard."



"Agreed. I couldn't eat another bite," Vinccenzo says as he pushes the empty plate in front of him away. "Let's get going."

"I shall have the staff take the rest of the food and donate it to the poor in the Undercity," he bows to Breva and Big Tim. "You are always welcome here at Stormgrove."

"Thank you, Gerey," Vinccenzo says. The Sectarian Guard shakes the man's hand before heading out with Big Tim and Breva.

The three of you are soon on their way back to the Red Arch guard post. The three heroes find a small crowd gathered around the guard post and the guard Mariana and an another woman, who wears the uniform of a Regulars captain, are trying to keep the crowd back. The people in the crowd are demanding more information about the Old City Killer. It seems the news of the doppelganger's capture and incarceration at Red arch has gotten out.

*"Please step back,"* the guard captain orders, clearly feeling overwhelmed. *"We have the situation well in hand! Now return to your homes!"*

There are more shouts from the growing crowd. *"String him up now!"* and *"Kill the fiend!"* and *"It murdered my son!"*

"Well, this isn't good," Vinccenzo says. "I bet that damn sergeant told someone."

Mariana notes your arrival and points you out to her captain. The woman nods and addresses the crowd. *"The murderer will face justice, I promise you that but we have laws in this city! There will be no lynching of the prisoner!"* She motions to you. *"Look! The heroes that caught him have returned to take him to face justice at the Palace!"*

"Gods! She just didn't do-."

The crowd turns to look at you and first notes Breva's attire as a paladin of the Purifier and then Vinccenzo's Sectarian Guard uniform. But soon all eyes are on the imposing figure of Big Tim. The crowd rushes forward and surrounds the three of you. Questions pour out about the killer and if the three heroes are sure it is the killer. The woman who lost her son weeps at Breva's feet and praises his god. The crowd starts to grow and Breva notes a look of relief on the guard captain's face. She sees Breva staring at her and mouths, '_I'm sorry'_. She motions for Mariana to stay outside and keep watch on the scene and then heads into the guard post.

*OOC:* At this point, Big Tim, Breva and Vinccenzo all gain a +2 reputation bonus. Ákos and Tuck's reputation bonus will be only +1 since they weren't present for this encounter. (But they still gain reputation since they'll still be known to be connected to Mani's capture since knowledge of the deed has spread like wildfire [keep reading below]). However, these bonuses are +1 higher in Old City for the next month, as compared to the rest of Bluffside.
__________________________________________________

*Elsewhere...*
Tuck leads the ways to the old bakery with both Ákos and Mutt in tow. As you get close, Mutt sense where Tuck is going. He barks and wags his tail, hoping for a sweet treat once you arrive at Walther Kappel's bakery, The Rising Dawn. The streets of Old City are bustling as the three companions turn down side street and pass through an inner gate to a posh area with tons of food shops and fine homes. As you pass, Tuck senses many eyes on him and Ákos but not with malice. There is murmuring and a few waves.

Ákos clearly hears some one say. "That's them, I'm sure of it." Another person asks. "Really, are you sure?" The reply comes. "Of course, how many kobolds do you know of in Old City."

As they reach their destination, Tuck notes that the bakery is definitely closed and boarded up with an official notice on it saying _"Rat Infestation. Stay Clear."_

Tuck knows that Walther and his wife, Albina, normally live above the bakery but that they're not likely to be staying there now. Mutt barks at an old alley cat. It runs up a nearby tree and hissed at the big dog. Them Mutt's nose senses something else. He's soon sniffing around the exterior of the bakery and then grows at something under the bakery's crawlspace.

A young boy of no more than eight summers is soon standing next to Ákos in the street and pulling on the Loremaster's sleeve. He waits until Ákos notices him and then the boy smiles. "You're a hero right? My momma says you're a renown wizard who catches bad men and fights monsters."

"Adrian, come here," his mother says from a short distance. "I'm sure that Mister Ákos is quite busy right now."

"But momma," the boy complains. "I want to hear about how they caught the bad man last night."

Several other citizens are gathered nearby, listening and watching intently.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 6, 2020)

"It is fine, good lady, curiosity shouldn't be suppressed." Akos smiles and with a moment's thought silvery scales of his armor pull back revealing his robes and clearing his face. He bends down, picks up the boy, and walks toward the gathered citizens.

"I'll just be a moment, Tuck."

Studying the group, he shifts the boy to his left and strikes the staff hard on the cobblestones. He starts the sing-song tale of a trained orator. But even he was surprised how well it turned out, like the story itself wanted to be told.

"Listen, good people of Bluffside, and remember The tale of the Old City Killer and its captors. Yes, ITS, because it was no man, but a monster. Killing for 'his art' if you can believe such a tale. In yesterdays fog the group of adventurers led by brave Sectarian Guard Vincenzo d'Lucio and including such persons as a paladin of Purifier, Sir Breva, a foreign lord of great stature, Sir Tymbeck Valencia, great pair of trackers, and myself tracked the killer to almost catching him in the act. Confronting the monster, the group spread out to not allow it to slip away in the fog. In the calls in the murk, the monster was all but invisible, but his ego was his downfall. It congratulated itself on its last killing, but it let slip enough details that I recognized the place. Thus, the group fought, mighty swings of warriors failing to catch the elusive killer. Until such time the only one who was not affected by the fog, namely the great nose of legendary Mutt who can smell what you ate three days ago located it. With Tuck holding it in place the worthies of three places on Kulan and further away converged and finally subdued it.

While all that back and forth was happening, I was running like mad through the fog and after many encounters, you and I would find comical if I was not racing Death itself I found its last victim. I recognized the peril, the boy was not only cut, but poisoned too. He was doomed. But knowledge is power. And Titania herself blessed the boy, I found the berries I needed on the very building he was dying in. With death's shadow already cast over him, the boy was brought back to life, but the poison was just delayed and Death stalked him still.

Thus, the killer was brought to Regulars' outpost and the brave Captain of the outpost risked his and their outposts guard lives in containing the killer until morning. In the dead of the night, the heroes raced death to the only place that could cure the affliction in the short time remaining. The alchemist Spindle had just the right potion to save the boy's life. And you can see the boy in the morning, right at this moment there.

Thus ended the story of the Old City Killer and the blessed stable boy. Remember the nose of Mutt, great tracking of Tuck, mighty swings of Sir Valencia, righteous anger of Sir Breva, and great leadership of Sir Vecchi. Remember also the blessings of Titania whose summer palace opened its gates to save the boy in the stable with my hands as the conduit and blessings of The Great Teacher that gave us a way to remember those that came before us.

Remember, the killer wasn't killed, he will be tried. Thus the cart of civilization goes on on the wheels of justice. Go now, good people, with the blessing of the Summer Queen, talk to the stable boy. Make business with the alchemist and remember."

He gives the boy to his mother and says quietly to her as the group disperses.
"I am a priest, a loremaster from Cloister of Brigias, and representative of the Fey Court here in the city. Please, call me Loremaster Akos or just Akos if you can. The Mister part seems...too distant to my life. Adrian, keep the wonder alive, the world is a beautiful place and needs to be explored. But don't be stupid about it. You don't experience anything if you're maimed or dead. Listen to your mom. She knows things you are only now discovering."


OOC: phew, it became longer than I anticipated 

Performance (Oratory): 1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
Diplomacy: 1D20+24 = [3]+24 = 27


----------



## Scotley (Nov 6, 2020)

Breva lacking the art for words of Akos, merely calls the blessing of The Purifier on the woman and promises her that her son will have justice and that this killer will bring no more tears to the good families of the city. "Now please, step back all and let us take this fiend to the lawful punishment he deserves."


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 7, 2020)

*”What is it, boy?”* Tuck says to Mutt softly when the dog seems to have found something. 

The kobold listens a bit to Akos’ story while pondering where the baker could be. He checks the sign on the door, including the other side, then tries to remember if either Walther or Albina have family in the same street. 

If he cannot think of anything, Tuck waits until Akos has finished his grand tale before taking one of the listeners aside to ask for the bakers whereabouts.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 16, 2020)

The DM said:
			
		

> "...Questions pour out about the killer and if the three heroes are sure it is the killer."




*Tim half-way bows, and says,* "Yes, we're certain. The killer is a shape-changing creature, which is why he has been so difficult to catch. When we tried to turn him over to the New City Regulars, he changed into the form of an old woman, screaming that we were madmen, and hurting "her," in an attempt to turn the guardsmen against us. That little charade ended when I clocked the deceitful cur with Rizvan here, knocking him cold."* Tim raises Rizvan slightly, to show that it is the name of his shield.* "This creature is far more deadly than his frail form would suggest; he is cunning, wise, and horribly cruel. Therefore, clear the way for us, do not provide him with an opportunity to escape into the crowd and blend in."

Despite the fact that Mani is bound in ropes and chains, Tim nevertheless tightens his grip on the creature.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2020)

*Outside the Rat-Infested Bakery:*


Neurotic said:


> "It is fine, good lady, curiosity shouldn't be suppressed." Akos smiles and with a moments throughts silvery scales of his armor pull back revealing his robes and clearing his face. He bends down, picks up the boy and walks toward the gathered citizens.
> 
> "I'll just be a moment, Tuck."
> 
> ...



The initial crowd of onlookers aren't sure what to expect when Ákos strikes his staff on the ground, but once he starts speaking, the bulk of the citizens stop what their doing and listen to the Loremaster's tale. There is some recognition of the names of Ákos companions, especially Big Tim's since he's quite noticeable walking through the streets of Old City.

A murmur of shock goes through them once he reveals that the Old City Killer is a monster but then sighs of relief when Ákos mentions the Regulars taking charge of the 'villain'. When he mentions Tuck and Mutt, many eyes go to the two packmates inspecting the underside of the bakery. A couple of curious youngsters watch the kobold urban ranger intently as Ákos continues his tale.

There are a few tears when Ákos mentions the boy but then gasps of joy once he gets to the part where he mentions Spindle. More people gather around the Loremaster and even a passing patrol of Bluffside Regulars stops to hear the end of the tale. Soon there are more than 50 people gathered around Ákos listening in rapt attention.

Once Akos finishes his oratory, the crowd claps and cheers and good wishes and coins are donated to Ákos for him or his cloister. A local seller of fine meats and cheese offers him a bundle of food to share with the other Heroes of Old City.

The boy, Adrian, nods in assent to Ákos advice and his mother thanks him and introduces herself. "Loremaster Ákos, thank you for taking the time to tell us that ale. It was quite wondrous. I am Miss Elvire of the Rabinger Family. We are a small family of merchants. While we don't deal in gear for adventuring, we do make fine plates and other household goods. I'm sure my husband would be willing to offer you a good deal, if you ever need a house furnished."

"What is Sir Tuck doing?" Adrian asks Ákos, noting the kobold's interest in the bakery.









*OOC:*


Akos earns 19 silver coins for his performance. It was a great performance and the story will spread throughout Old City.
Gained silver coins for Akos Perform (Oratory) check: 3D10 = [4, 10, 4] = 18
+1=19

One little nitpick, however... you put Custodio in your story (who wasn't with the PCs fighting in the fog) and excluded the Sectarian Guard, Viccenzo. (Scott DeWar's PC; I've been running him as an NPC since SD's Real Life is very busy right now.) Mentioning Custodio will give him an increase in reputation like the other characters but if it comes that he wasn't with them, it could make Custodio infamous not famous. Heh.

Also, I'm giving you a 500 XP ad hoc bonus for Ákos tale! (You can split it with JustinCase's PC, if you wish.)








JustinCase said:


> *”What is it, boy?”* Tuck says to Mutt softly when the dog seems to have found something.



Mutt continues to growl at something under the crawlspace and Tuck can hear something hissing back at the big dog. Glancing into the opening, Tuck immediately sees half-a-dozen red eyes staring back at him. Rats, definitely rats! And they are really big rats!

The biggest one is almost as big as Mutt. It hisses at Tuck with anger in its eyes. These are not the same rats as before and Mutt continues to growl at them, but is hesitant to do anything else. The big dog could get under the bakery but he doesn't seem to want to challenge the rats.

When the crowd claps and cheers for the Loremaster's story, Tuck notes that the biggest rat's attention shifts to the noise, not with fright, but with curiosity. It seems to converse with the other rats and then the entire mischief of rats dashes to the other end of the crawlspace and disappears down a large hole in the ground.









*OOC:*


You can try to roll a Knowledge check to determine the nature of the rats. While Tuck can tell the rats are not normal animals, he isn't sure if what he's seeing are wererats or something else. Ákos might know if Tuck describes them to the Loremaster. The DC is 5 higher than normal since Tuck didn't see them clearly, so DC 15 for easy, DC 20 for basic, DC 25 to 35 for really tough knowledge. One of these PCs would need at least a 20 to figure out anything useful about the 'not rats'.









			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The kobold listens a bit to Akos’ story while pondering where the baker could be. He checks the sign on the door, including the other side, then tries to remember if either Walther or Albina have family in the same street.
> 
> If he cannot think of anything, Tuck waits until Akos has finished his grand tale before taking one of the listeners aside to ask for the bakers whereabouts.



Tuck remembers that the last time he helped the couple, they took refuge with a friend that live nearly two blocks away. An old sailor who lives alone except for her trained falcon. He remembers that her name is Helisabeth. That's probably where they have gone or the old sailor might know where they are staying.

============================

*Red Arch Guard Post:*


Scotley said:


> Breva lacking the art for words of Akos, merely calls the blessing of The Purifier on the woman and promises her that her son will have justice and that this killer will bring no more tears to the good families of the city. "Now please, step back all and let us take this fiend to the lawful punishment he deserves."



"Thank you, Sir Breva. Thank you," she says. "I will say a prayer of thanks to the Purifier tonight and every night this week before going to sleep."

A few in the crowd step back but not all stop their questions...



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim half-way bows, and says,* "Yes, we're certain. The killer is a shape-changing creature, which is why he has been so difficult to catch. When we tried to turn him over to the New City Regulars, he changed into the form of an old woman, screaming that we were madmen, and hurting "her," in an attempt to turn the guardsmen against us. That little charade ended when I clocked the deceitful cur with Rizvan here, knocking him cold."* Tim raises Rizvan slightly, to show that it is the name of his shield.* "This creature is far more deadly than his frail form would suggest; he is cunning, wise, and horribly cruel. Therefore, clear the way for us, do not provide him with an opportunity to escape into the crowd and blend in."



The gathered citizens listen to Big Tim's story with some... hesitation. There enough nods of acceptance among the shaking of heads to put most of them at ease. The crowd parts for Breva, Big Tim, and Vinccenzo. There are a couple of naysayers, but they throw their hands up and walk away, not satisfied with the explanation.

"Do not worry," the Sectarian Guard adds. "We are taking him to Lord Commander Oakfirst. He will face justice for his crimes."

You enter the Red Arch guard post to find that most of the guards are deep in conversation about Mani. The guard named Mariana remains outside to watch the door and the citizens disperse. She closes the door behind you and all the guard's heads turn toward you. The guard captain who spoke outside is definitely in charge of the others. There is no sign of the guard sergeant from last night.

"Thank the gods you're back!" Wymond says. He is one of the guard from the previous night. "That damn thing downstairs has been driving us crazy all night. It won't stop talking and keeps trying to trick us."

"Easy, Wymond, it is secure," another one of the guards says. This one is also from the previous night but you never got his name. He speaks to the guard captain you don't know. "Captain Adalind, tell him."

"As long as what you've told me is the truth, then I don't think we have to worry," she replies.

"Aye, tis secure and has been all night," Odhran says. "I swear it."

"Where is Sergeant Lichefield?" Vinccenzo asks.

"I sent that drunken bastard home," the captain says. "I am Captain Adalind." She offers her hand in friendship. "I am sorry I wasn't here last night to greet you and that you had to deal with Sampson. The first night I take off in two months to be with my family and he drinks half the night away. If it hadn't been for Odhran and the others, it could have gone very badly after you left."

"He didn't seem drunk last night, just belligerent," Vinccenzo ponders.

"That's how he gets when he's drunk out of his mind," she says shaking her head. "If he wasn't the first son and heir of of the Lichefield Family, I'd have replaced him years ago. I've tried to get him reassigned to another post a dozen times but the paperwork keeps getting, lost."

"Aye, the sergeant has friends in high places," Odhran says.

"Who is watching the doppelganger?"

"Théodore, my third in command. He was stationed on the wall last night, so I doubt you met him." Captain Adalind looks at Odhran and he shakes his head. "That's what I thought." She runs her fingers through her black hair. "The other with him is Jaquan. He says he met you last night, but he didn't get to introduce himself before you headed off on another task."

"Aye, you mentioned somethin' about saving one of the killer's victims, right?"

"We did. The boy is okay."

"That's good to hear," Captain Adalind says. She sighs. "Let's get that thing out of here." She leads Vinccenzo and Odhran downstairs to take charge of Mani. The passage down is too small for Tim. He can hear the doppelganger whine and complain from the top of the stairs, however.

"Well, well, look at you! All prettied up!"

"Shut up!"

The doppelganger seems less ragged than the night before when Breva and Tim sees him. Vinccenzo notes the look on Tim's face and hands over the shapechanger to the large man's steady grip.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Despite the fact that Mani is bound in ropes and chains, Tim nevertheless tightens his grip on the creature.



"Ow! Not so tight!" Mani complains.

"By the gods, it never shuts up!" Wymond moans.

"I'll paint your face some day, young one," Mani hisses. The doppelganger laughs, which sounds like a donkey braying.

"Do you need any help?" Captain Adalind asks. "I can send Odhran or one of the others with you."

"I think we can manage, but if you're offering, Odhran or Mariana could come with us. We know them more than you and the others." He pauses. "No offense."

"None taken," she replies. "I can spare Mariana, as her shift is almost over." She looks at Odhran quizzically. "You okay to go with them?"

He sighs then nods his head. "Aye, I'll help take the bastard to the Lord Commander."

Mani giggles like a quacking duck being strangled but grows silent when Tim's grip tightens even more.

You lead the doppelganger out of the guard post and Mariana looks relieved to see the creature leave. Then the guard captain orders her to go with you to see the Lord Commander and she becomes tense once more. "After that, go home and get some rest. You've earned it."

Mariana nods and follows the three heroes and Odhran down the steps and out into the streets of Old City. Mani doesn't hide his form as you traverse the district. He hisses low at any onlookers that get close enough to see his visage. Most of the citizens stay away and any children on the street are taken inside. A small group of old men shout curses at the shapechanger and one of them throws a piece of rotted fruit that barely misses the doppelganger's head and deflects off Tim's shield.

"None of that!" Vinccenzo orders.

The old men grumble but back away.

Halfway through the district, the streets become quiet and semi-deserted. News has spread of the Old City Killer being taken to The Palace and the bulk of the people have chosen to only watch from shuttered windows or half-open doorways. A patrol of eight Bluffside guards appears at the end of the next street and marches down it towards you. They are dressed in the uniforms of the Bluffside Elite, carry shields, and have their weapons drawn. Once close enough, their sergeant steps forward and introduces himself. He wields a vicous looking saber in his left hand.

"I am Edmund Arrentyne of Bluffside Elite. News has reached The Palace that you have caught the Old City Killer. I have been ordered by The Five to personally escort the prisoner to the district's barracks. You are free to come with us, but it might be better for you to leave this matter to us. I understand you have other responsibilities to attend to."

Mani hisses at the man.

"Captain Adalind didn't mention anything about you coming to meet us," Vinccenzo notes. He looks at the Regulars. "Odhran, Mariana, did she say anything to you?"

"No," Mariana says. "And it wouldn't be something she'd leave out."

"She did not know," the sergeant says. "Frankly, this is above the pay grade of _Regulars_. You two should go back to your post and leave this to your betters."

"They are with us and Mani is our prisoner until Lord Commander Oakfirst says otherwise," the Sectarian Guard insists.

The sergeant looks at Vinccenzo with disdain and then sighs and shakes his head. "It seems these louts need to be taught a lesson. We're not being paid enough to play this charade any longer." He looks at Mani in Tim's grip. "Don't kill the creature. Phelix wants it for experimentation, after he finds out what it knows."

"Loyalists?" Vinccenzo steps back looking at Tim.

"Please, those fools can barely swing a sword," the 'false' sergeant laughs. "My real name is Castañon de Durgos! We are the Rising Swords and you are doomed!"

"Castañon, what about the other two and the dog?" One of the Swords asks his leader.

"We will find and deal with them later. Now kill these fools and anyone who helps them!" He shouts loud enough for anyone in the buildings to hear.

Mani laughs manically and bobs his head up and down. *"Yes, paint each other to death!"

OOC:* Roll initiative!


----------



## Scotley (Nov 18, 2020)

OOC:
Initiative: 1D20+3 = [19]+3 = 22


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 19, 2020)

Vinccenzo sees that they are outnumbered, but he knows if he can make Tim's weapon more dangerous that the foes will soon be overwhelmed. He mumbles the arcane words to one of his best spells, which fills the Sectarian Guard with a longing for battle. He moves next to the half-ogre knight and embeds the spell into Tim's greatsword. Vincenzzo's feeling for battle fads as a dull red aura encompasses the blade.

"You have picked the wrong fight," he says to Castañon. "With this magic, my friend's blade will cut through you like a hot knife through butter."









*OOC:*


Vinccenzo casts Dolorus Blow. The threat range of Tim's sword is doubled (17 - 20) and its critical threats are automatically confirmed, so every threat is a critical hit. The spell lasts for 5 minutes.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 20, 2020)

Knightfall said:


> Mutt continues to growl at something under the crawlspace and Tuck can hear something hissing back at the big dog. Glancing into the opening, Tuck immediately sees half-a-dozen red eyes staring back at him. Rats, definitely rats! And they are really big rats!
> 
> The biggest one is almost as big as Mutt. It hisses at Tuck with anger in its eyes. These are not the same rats as before and Mutt continues to growl at them, but is hesitant to do anything else. The big dog could get under the bakery but he doesn't seem to want to challenge the rats.
> 
> When the crowd claps and cheers for the Loremaster's story, Tuck notes that the biggest rat's attention shifts to the noise, not with fright, but with curiosity. It seems to converse with the other rats and then the entire mischief of rats dashes to the other end of the crawlspace and disappears down a large hole in the ground.




Tuck hesitates. These are certainly not common rats, and the kobold recognizes that luring them away with food will not work. Neither are Akos and Tuck formidable enough to defeat these creatures without help.

So it's either calling for backup, or inquiring with the baker about more information about these creatures.









*OOC:*


Conflicted about what to choose, so I'm rolling to make Tuck's decision: 
Backup or further inquiries: 1D2 = [1] = 1

Calling for backup it is!







*"Akos,"* the kobold says softly as he walks back to the Loremaster, *"These are not the same rats. They are big, as big as you and me, and they are intelligent. We will need help to root them out."*









*OOC:*




> You can try to roll a Knowledge check to determine the nature of the rats. While Tuck can tell the rats are not normal animals, he isn't sure if what he's seeing are wererats or something else. Ákos might know if Tuck describes them to the Loremaster. The DC is 5 higher than normal since Tuck didn't see them clearly, so DC 15 for easy, DC 20 for basic, DC 25 to 35 for really tough knowledge. One of these PCs would need at least a 20 to figure out anything useful about the 'not rats'.




Does Akos know more about these creatures?







Tuck turns to the gathered Regulars and says, *"It seems there are extraordinarily large rats about, and quite intelligent, too. Have there been reports of such creatures in the area? And are you available to help us clear them out?"*


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 26, 2020)

Listening to the short description, Akos rakes his brain trying to tease some relevant information, but there isn't much to go on.



Spoiler: Knowledge



Base roll: 
Knowledge: 1D20 = [4] = 4 +5 if collector of stories applies (which I think it might)
Add one of the following - depending on what they are:
Arcana +13 (total 22)
Dungeoneering +8 (total 17)
Local +11 (total 20)
Nature +9 (total 18)
Planar +11 (total 20)
Religion +11 (total 20)

Alternative:
Bardic Lore: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13  Akos is no good with terse descriptions


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 28, 2020)

*Akos and Tuck:*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck hesitates. These are certainly not common rats, and the kobold recognizes that luring them away with food will not work. Neither are Akos and Tuck formidable enough to defeat these creatures without help.
> 
> *"Akos,"* the kobold says softly as he walks back to the Loremaster, *"These are not the same rats. They are big, as big as you and me, and they are intelligent. We will need help to root them out."*
> 
> ...





Neurotic said:


> Listening to the short description, Akos rakes his brain trying to tease some relevant information, but there isn't much to go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Knowledge (arcana)



Akos is certain from Tuck's description of the rat creatures that they are dealing with magical beasts not normal animals. The lead rat could be some sort of shapechanger, but without seeing the creature, Akos cannot be sure. Besides wererats, Akos has also heard of another type of shapechanger known as a ratwere.

Perhaps the rat creatures are touched by the planes, but if so that could make them extraplanar creatures, which would be troubling. From the description, they are definitely not fey.

The Loremaster has heard of a magical beast known as a cranium rat, which have powerful mental abilities. They are thought to be the creation of mind flayers. (The last mind flayer being near Bluffside [on the surface] that Akos has heard of was defeated in the Dragon Sands by the dragori over 100 years ago.) Cranium rats have a very distinct appearance, however. It is unlikely that Tuck missed a cranium rats exposed and enlarged brain.

There are other dangerous rat-like magical beasts that become highly intelligent under the light of one of Kulan's two moons, but moon rats aren't as dangerous during the daytime, which makes him doubt that these magical beasts are moon rats -- unless the creatures are some sort of offshoot that retains its intelligence in the daytime. Akos has also heard of a rat-like creature known as as osquip. They are roughly the size of a small dog but are hairless. Osquips are very territorial.





JustinCase said:


> Tuck turns to the gathered Regulars and says, *"It seems there are extraordinarily large rats about, and quite intelligent, too. Have there been reports of such creatures in the area? And are you available to help us clear them out?"*



The Regulars ponder Tuck's question and quietly discuss an incident before the patrol's leader, a bubbly halfling woman named Herleva Astagnory, turns to Tuck and nods her head.

"Yes, there was a complaint from Kimnal Slatescar about being attacked on the street by a swarm of animals that could have been rats, but he wasn't sure. The old dwarf's eyesight is going, and this attack was at night.  They sounded like rats to him and he's lucky he trained to fight in the dark during his years as a Bluffside Mountain Ranger. He fought them off, but they hurt him badly."

"He's recovering in the Temple District, I think," another Regular says. A tall human male. "He's had to shut down his tavern, The Gray Bear."

"Yes, the attack was investigated thoroughly by the Elites, but they came up with nothing," Herleva adds. "That was nearly a month ago. In truth, with the Old City Killer on the loose, no one was very concerned about rats. Still, the Ratcatchers have been on high alert and every once in a while one of them snags a dread rat (*) in a trap.

"Those things are nasty," a short female Regular says.

"Dread rats are not that tough, Zaquiel, but a swarm of them could be deadly," she says to her underling. She turns to Tuck and adds. "The attack was close to Kimnal's tavern so the Elites and the Ratcatchers went through the place several times but saw no rats or even any signs of rats." She pauses at looks towards the Bakery. "I assume this has to do with Walther's bakery. The Ratcatchers have gone through the building. While they did find some large droppings, they didn't see any rats."

"Herleva, we really should check in with the main barracks if we're going to help them out," the tall human says. He seems to be the second-in-command of the patrol. "Vilmos is the fastest runner. We should send him ahead to let Commander Mildenhall know."

"Sensible," she replies. She turns to a lanky guard and nods to him. "Vilmos, go tell the commander we're going to help track some rats and that he should send the Ratcatchers to help."

The young guard nods and quickly heads off north towards the Masque Arch. He moves incredibly fast even in his armor.

"Now, how can we h-?" She pauses and turns her head towards the theater in the distance. "Roland, did you hear that?"

"No, what is it?" Her second-in-command asks,

She motions for silence and takes a step towards the theater. She then looks at the revelers in the Song Garden. "I could have sworn that I heard a man shouting. He sounded angry." She shakes her head. "Bah! I'm probably imagining things. Last night was so eerie."









*OOC:*


*Dread rat is a local nickname for dire rat.

Tuck & Mutt (as well as Akos) can make Listen checks (DC 18) to hear the other PCs beginning to fight against the Rising Swords. I'm just going to assume that round one is well under way. Your PCs get a +2 bonus to their rolls due to Herleva making an "Aid Another" check. 

If either Akos or Tuck succeeds, they clearly hear the sounds of battle. If Mutt hears the noise, he'll begin to growl and begin to pace back and forth in front of Tuck. He won't rush towards the sound unless Tuck allows him to go.

It will take 2 rounds for Akos and Tuck to find the other PCs if they hear the battle.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 28, 2020)

*”Sounds like Big Tim!”* Tuck exclaims at the same time Mutt begins to growl. 

*”If he’s in trouble, the Old City Killer could escape. We need to help them!”*

The kobold lets Mutt lead the way as he urges Akos and the Regulars to make this a priority. 









*OOC:*


Listen checks Tuck and Mutt: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26


Success for both!


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 28, 2020)

Turning from the building and trying to spot the rats, thinking about the description and then looking over the guards milling about, Akos is not one to notice background details.

"What!? Where!? How did you...?!? No matter, lets find them, we can deal with the rats whatever they are later. Sargeant, there are regulars there too, will you come?"

But he doesn't really wait for the answer already walking past them.

OOC: almost 
Listen with aid: 1D20+2+2 = [13]+2+2 = 17


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 6, 2020)

Breva looks at the foes arrayed against him and his allies and resists the urge to rush at these villains. Instead, he moves sideways next to Vinccenzo and readies his greatsword for the onslaught to come. He motions for the two Regulars to close ranks with him and the others. "We must not let them flank us!" He shouts.

The Rising Swords mercs move forward in unision, but do not charge. They are being careful but not careful enough to keep Tim from counterstriking. Then they attack. One strikes at Tim and break's his blade on the large knight's shield. The second attacks Vinccenzo but drops his blade onto the ground. The third strikes at Breva but the paladin makes to deflect the blow with his greatsword.

Breva watches as their cleric casts a defensive spell on himself but is more concerned with the foe in front of him. He notes a crossbow bolt fly towards the fourth mercenary moving forward but it misses. Then he sense one of the guards move in behind him.

"Damn, I was sure I'd hit him," Mariana says.

He wishes to say something encouraging to the young guard, but then a longbow arrow sprouts out of his shoulder. He grabs at the shaft and grits his teeth. "I didn't see it coming!"

Out of the corner of his eye, he notes the Rising Swords' leader move out of his field of view and then another crossbow bolt flies at the mercenary that Mariana shot at. The shot only skitters across the cobblestones. And then Odhran is standing next to Mariana, behind the Sectarian Guard.

"This isn't good, they have us outnumbered! We should retreat!" He suggests.

"Stand and fight," Vinccenzo orders. "We cannot let them get the doppelganger! And if we retreat, there is a chance we might lose Mani along the way!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Tim's Rolls



Greatsword AoO: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24
Plus 11 = Greatsword Attack / +9 = Rizvan Attack: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25

*Summary:*
Attack of Opportunity w/ Greatsword hits AC 24.
First attack w/ Greatsword hits AC 14. (Probably a miss. But I will roleplay it as a feint.)
Second attack w/ Rizvan hits AC 25.

AoO Damage: (2d6+8) = 19 pts.
AoO Damage: 2D6+8 = [6, 5]+8 = 19

Rizvan Damage: (1d8+7) = 10 pts.
Rizvan Damage: 1D8+7 = [3]+7 = 10

TOTAL DAMAGE INFLICTED VS. OPPONENT: 29 pts.



As the merc comes into range, Tim slices him viciously with his greatsword. The merc stumbles in pain, clumsily trying to knock Tim's shield away, and getting a broken sword blade for his trouble. Tim feints a stabbing attack, tricking the merc into sidestepping directly into the path of Tim's real attack, a massive SMASH from Rizvan!

*Tim YELLS,*"WHO DARES DEFY THE PEACE OF MY FAIR CITY?!? FACE THE WRATH OF SIR TYMBECK VALENCIA! FOR THE HONOR OF OLD CITY, STAND YE BACK, YE VILLAINOUS CURS!!"


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Tim's Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A blow from Rizvan would normally stagger an opponent but the mercenary takes the brunt of it. There is murder in his eyes and he doesn't flinch as Tim yells his challenge. He tosses the pommel of his broken sword away and looks sideways at Mani standing next to him with an evil grin.



JustinCase said:


> *”Sounds like Big Tim!”* Tuck exclaims at the same time Mutt begins to growl.
> 
> *”If he’s in trouble, the Old City Killer could escape. We need to help them!”*
> 
> ...



After Tim's voice booms across the district, all goes silent for several moments. The revelers in the park stand aghast and then begin to rush out of the garden and away from the angry voice.

Tuck looks towards the young guard was running towards the Masque Arch to see if he heard the knight's booming voice, but the fleetfooted guard is already out of sight. The revelers rush past Tuck towards the south where Patrons' Gate stands. One of the revelers stops and points towards the theater and says, "It came from over there on the other side of the theater, but we couldn't see anything or anyone."

Mutt pauses and barks back towards Tuck. The big dog is already half way through the the Song Garden. While the dog sense the danger, he doesn't want to leave his packmate behind. He turns towards the sound of battle once again and barks loudly three times.



Neurotic said:


> Turning from the building and trying to spot the rats, thinking about the description and then looking over the guards milling about, Akos is not one to notice background details.
> 
> "What!? Where!? How did you...?!? No matter, lets find them, we can deal with the rats whatever they are later. Sargeant, there are regulars there too, will you come?"
> 
> ...



Akos follows behind Tuck and Mutt. The big dog rushes ahead towards the garden while Tuck stops to listen to one of the revelers tell him what he heard and where it came from. If it wasn't for Akos longer legs, the urban range would quickly outpace him. While the Loremaster trusts the kobold's senses, Akos didn't hear Tim or anyone else shouting. Looking around, he can see that there aren't many people on the streets and those that were going about their business seem frightened and are rushing to get inside.

Something is definitely happening.

Several maids who had been doing chores in the garden of a small manor house, rush inside. Another woman, well beyond her prime, gathers her cane and shoos the birds she had been feeding from a bench next to the theater. She has to throw the bag of seeds away to get them from following her. She moves slowly towards an old house across the street and has look of terror on her face. She looks around frantically, as people rush towards their homes.

Besides Herleva and her patrol of Regulars, the Loremaster doesn't see any other guards.

Herleva and Roland are gathering their patrol together and two of the guards retrieve the polearms they had set aside while listening to Akos tale. The guards move in unision, but are trailing a bit behind Tuck and Akos.

Then, once he and Tuck reach the edge of the Song Garden, Akos hears the sound of metal on metal. If it is Tim and the others, they are fighting. At the very least, someone is clashing with swords.









*OOC:*


Okay, at this point, it will take Akos and Tuck until round 3 to find the others and join the fight. @JustinCase, you can choose to have Mutt rush ahead get into the fight early, as the big dog's sense and natural speed will lead him directly to the others. Mutt would have to Run to get there in round 2 (move x4)! I don't believe that Akos or Tuck could get there in round two by running, but I'm assuming they're running to get there in round 3.

The guards will take a bit longer to get there, coming in on round four. Because they will have to calm the citizens along the way and direct them to get inside.

Roll initiative!


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2020)

*Falen:*


			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> *At the Embassy of Ticinum:*
> The night goes surprisingly uneventful. Falen has the best night sleep he's had in a long time.
> 
> Falen wakes to a knock on the door. A young Puer (aka boy, page), named Vitus, tells him that it is just past dawn and that the fog has broken outside. He offers Falen a simple breakfast, as the Prefectus has gone to an early morning event for ambassadors and their staff.
> ...



Falen thinks to himself that Vitus is likely meant to spy on him and see where he goes and who he talks to in Old City. He wonders to himself if he'll have to lose the boy in a crowd at some point.



			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> He continues chatting incessantly as Falen nibbles of a piece of cheese. "Just in time too. Old City is so overcrowded due to that mess that happened in New City. Do you know about that? There was a huge battle and an explosion of magic. Part of the outer wall was destroyed, I hear. Of course, that was more than a month ago. That's why the Bluffside Elite are hunting the renegade sorcerer and his Loyalists. I forget his name. There is a big reward for information about him, but it has to be good. Lots of rumors floating around the city."
> 
> The boy keeps talking without taking a breath. "I hear he's some sort of fiend in disguise. A demon from the lower planes come to steal souls and damn the city to darkness." He shivers. "I wouldn't want to meet him, or the Old City Killer." He finally breathes. "Did you hear about that? There is a serial killer loose in Old City." He pauses again. "Well, if the rumor I heard this morning is true, he was caught by the Elite and Sectarian Guard, working together! That almost never happens. Of course, it could just be a rumor, but if they did catch him, it's more good news for Old City. Life can get back to normal. Well, as normal as it can get with the renegade running around blowing up stuff with magic and terrorizing the citizens."



Falen listens the casually to the young man's chatter but his mind locks on to the word 'Loyalists'. That seems familiar to him, but he's not sure why. He shakes his head and wonders who this renegade sorcerer is and why the local guards would be having so much trouble tracking one man. Perhaps he's more than just an arcanist or has secret connections in the city who are protecting him.

Hearing about a serial killer being caught makes him raise an eyebrow. Bluffside is definitely going through a crisis. And now there is the letter to consider.



			
				Knightfall said:
			
		

> Puer Vitus notes the look on Falen's face. "Is the cheese not good? I told old Maxima that it looked a bit old and moldy but she says it's supposed to look like that. I can bring you something else if you wish?"



"The food is fine," Falen replies. "The cheese is quite good."

Vitus sighs in relief and smiles. "I'm glad you like it. You could always ask Maxima for more."

"This is enough. I should get going," Falen says. He gathers his things while Vitus stands and waits, watching. _'Yes, I'm definitely going to have to lose him'_, Falen thinks.

"I am looking forward to visiting the Temple District," Vitus says. "You'd think they'd all be so solemn, but some of the faiths are lively. There is always a festival of some sort going on."

Falen ponders his options. If he can distract the boy and keep him talking, perhaps he can slip away. "Tell me more about this renegade sorcerer and the serial killer."

"Well, the killer has been the bane of Old City for many months now. He's been leaving bodies around the district to taunt the Elites and some think that he's responsible for the death of the Lord Mayor who was murdered in his home. I hear he's killed over two dozen people and that each body was displayed in a grotesque manner." Vitus shudders as he follows Falen out into the hallway. "I really hope he's been caught."

Falen simple nods as he walks through the embassy's anteroom and out past two new guards protecting the entryway into the building. They let him pass without any concerns and Vitus close behind. The day is bright and cheery. The contrast between the fog of the previous night and the new day is startling. The streets around the embassy are busy but not frantic. Old City definitely has the feel of a nobles' district.

"As for the renegade, it's probably better that I show you." Vitus motions for Falen to follow him down the street. He stops and waits for the unseen seer. The boy refuse to let him out of his sight. Falen sighs and follows behind. The boy takes Falen to a postboard and pulls a broadsheet off of it, one of many, that show the identity of the renegade. "Ah, that's his name! Phelix Del Cannitha!" Vitus hands the parchment to Falen and looks at the others on the postboard. "I wonder if he really looks like that."

Falen's blood goes cold. The name and face stick in his mind.

"I need to go to see the commander of the Regulars," he says as calmly as he muster. He hands the parchment back to Vitus with some nonchalance.

"Oakfirst? I thought you wanted to go see Lady Nazaria first?"

"That's what I need you for, Vitus," Falen replies calmly. "I need you to go to the Temple District ahead of me and let Lady Nazaria know I'll be a bit late. I want to talk to this Oakfirst and tell him about the Regulars who accosted me. I won't be long."

"I really should stay with you," the boy's tone changes. "It's my job."

"If you feel you must _follow and watch me_ for the praefectus, so be it. But I wonder what Commander Oakfirst will think of Ticinum pages keeping a close eye on new visitors in Bluffside, hmm?" Falen keeps his back to the boy as he wanders away casually.

"N- no, it's not like that," Vitus says. He's still young and trying a bit too hard. He sighs. "I will go ahead of you and tell the lady to expect you you in a few hours."

"Good lad," Falen walks away more quickly but turns his head and flashes a smile at the boy. "I will see you later. After I've spoken to Lady Nazaria, perhpas you can show me around the Temple District."

Vitus nods and heads off in the other direction.

Falen waits until the boy is out of sight, he goes back to the postboard and looks at the broadsheet more carefully. _'Phelix Del Cannitha... Who are you and why do you vex me?' _Falen ponders.

The unseen seer tries to memorize the face before rushing off through the district to try to find some local guards who can guide him to wherever Oakfirst might be right now. The letter will have to wait be delivered. And what if this Lady Nazaria is league with the renegade sorcerer. He must find out more about this Phelix person, first.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 14, 2020)

*"Help Tim!"* Tuck orders Mutt ahead, as the kobold is sure he and Akos can find the battle easily now.

As most of his kind, Tuck is surprisingly fast for his small size, and the little reptilian does not stop but instead grabs his crossbow and loads it awkwardly with a bolt. He wants to be ready when coming onto the scene.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 14, 2020)

Akos hastens along, using the first few seconds of confusion and guard-talk to re-establish his armor skin and is soon running full sprint after the furry fury of Mutt.
_"I need to stop running like this! I cultivated image of calm and confident, of cultured and refined preacher and monk. And now this! What will people think!? At least yesterday there was the fog and no one saw me - I think - and now again! But if Tim yelled so loudly for Tuck to hear him there must be something big. And we don't want to lose Mani!"_
Akos thinks as he goes, but doesn't slow down for his dignity. Mani and the groups lives are more important
_"I can always recreate the image. And besides, people will remember that story I told just now."_

OOC: maybe I should consider taking some (more) bard features


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2020)

OOC:
Power attacks and damage: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
2D6+15 = [5, 2]+15 = 22
2D6+15 = [1, 3]+15 = 19


Breva lays about with his greatsword with powerful blows, but he is used to fighting in the open rather than in closed ranks on city streets. His extra care in not striking his friends hinders his ability to bring down the enemy.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 31, 2020)

Vinccenzo considers his options and quickly decides to cast a _shocking grasp_ spell against the mercenary who dropped his sword in front of him. The Sectarian Guard successfully reaches out and sends the electricity through the man without fear of a counterattack. The man shudders as the spell is conducted by his metal armor. Vinccenzo then draws his rapier.

*OOC:* Shocking grasp spell vs. touch AC: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14+1 (Bless) = 15 (hit); Shocking Grasp (damage): 5D6 = [2, 2, 1, 3, 4] = 12



Scotley said:


> OOC: Power attacks and damage: 1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13
> 1D20+5 = [9]+5 = 14
> 2D6+15 = [5, 2]+15 = 22
> 2D6+15 = [1, 3]+15 = 19
> ...



Breva's sword strikes ring off the nearest mercenary's shield. The foe counters with his longsword. Breva manages to block the first strike but the second one slips through the paladin's defenses.









*OOC:*


Rising Swords Merc - Full Attack vs Breva:
1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20
1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24 (miss, hit)
Rising Swords Merc - Longsword Damage:
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9







The other mercenary to Breva's right charges forward towards Mariana and manages to strike a solid blow against the female guard. She winces but does not falter.

*OOC:* Mercenary Charges Mariana (+2 Attack, -2 AC): 1D20+14 = [5]+14 = 19; Rising Swords Merc - Longsword Damage: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5

Tim is surprised that the mercenary who attacked him and broke his sword, initially, holds his ground without drawing the dagger from his belt. The other mercenary in front of Vinccenzo does the same. They seem to be waiting. Then the knight hears the enemy cleric chanting a spell and can see that he has his eyes on Vinccenzo as he steps forward 5 feet. A black aura of energy seems to engulf the Sectarian Guard and stiffens his limbs for half-a-second but Vinccenzo shrugs it off.

*OOC:*Evil cleric casts _hold person_ (DC 15) vs. Vinccenzo. | Vinccenzo saves vs. hold person spell: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23 (saves!)

Mani stands eerily silent in front of Tim.

Mariana counterstrikes against her foe with her own longsword and manages to slip her blade past the mercenary's shield.

*OOC:* Mariana - Longsword Attack (with Bless): 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23 (hit); Mariana - Longsword Damage: 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6

Then the two mercenary archers step forward 5 feet and fire two shots each. The first takes aim at Tim while the second fires at Breva. The first arrow almost slips past Tim's shield, but he manages to deflect it away with Rizvan at the last second. The other arrows goes wide over his head.

Breva isn't as fortunate. The first arrow sinks into his chest. Luckily, the second arrow hits the cobblestones in front of him.









*OOC:*


*vs. Tim:* Rising Swords Archer with Point Blank Shot vs. Tim: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24 (-4=20); 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (-4=8) (both miss!)
*vs. Breva:* Rising Swords Archer with Point Blank Shot vs. Breva: 1D20+11 = [17]+11 = 28 (-4=24); 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 (-4=15) (hit, miss) | Rising Swords Archer Damage vs. Breva: 1D8+1 = [8]+1 = 9

AHH! I forgot the -4 for firing into melee! Added in to the rolls above. The minus four means Tim isn't hit by the first arrow fired at him. The -4 didn't save Breva from the first arrow fired at him and he takes full damage from it. Breva has taken 18 points of damage this round for a total of 25 in this fight.







*"Do it now!"* Castañon yells to his men. The man facing Tim steps away from Tim and puts himself right in front of Mani. He draws his dagger and then tries to grab the doppleganger and pull him away from Tim. At the same moment, the other mercenary in front of Vinccenzo draws his own dagger and slashes out at the Sectarian Guard. The blade digs deep into Vinccenzo's side.

Almost in unison, the Rising Swords commander steps towards Tim with an evil grin, and slashes out twice at half-ogre knight. The first strike is clumsy and Tim nearly knocks the sword from Castañon's hand with his greatsword. The mercenary commander slashes back in anger but Tim blocks the blade with Rizvan.









*OOC:*


Okay, I'm 100% sure how to do a grapple while Mani is bound and chained. I figure, at the very least, Mani cannot take an AoO against the mercenary trying to grab him. But, could Tim take an AoO against them an since he's trying to grapple Mani in a square that Tim threatens? I'm not sure it actually works that way, but I'm not going to decide anything tonight. I'll post the grapple rolls on the OOC thread tomorrow. (I need to go to sleep.)   

Rising Swords Merc - Dagger Attack vs. Vinccenzo: 1D20+10 = [20]+10 = 30 (hit, critical threat); Rising Swords Merc - Dagger (Confirm Critical): 1D20+10 = [18]+10 = 28 (critical hit); Crit. Damage vs. Vinccenzo: 2D4+8 = [3, 3]+8 = 14
*Ouch! *

Castañon - Full Attack vs. Tim: 1D20+14 = [1]+14 = 15
1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22 (both attacks miss)

*I rolled a one again!!!!!! *

Dexterity Check (DC 10) to keep from dropping his sword: Castañon - Dex Check: 1D20+1 = [20]+1 = 21

And now I roll a Nat 20! AHHHHHHAAAAA! 









JustinCase said:


> *"Help Tim!"* Tuck orders Mutt ahead, as the kobold is sure he and Akos can find the battle easily now.



Tim can't help but grin at his foe's bad luck and then he and the others hear a familiar sound. Mutt barking from somewhere. The big dog rushes through the overgrown archway behind them and charges the nearest mercenary! Unfortunately, Mutt's teeth only scrape across the mercenary's shield.

"What the hells!" The man says in surprise.

*OOC:* Mutt - Bite Attack: 1D20+8 = [2]+8 = 10


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Note to DM, just my viewpoint



As far as I know, grapple provokes from the opponent, because you are moving into their actual square. Since Mani is tied and bound, he wouldn't be able to take advantage of that, unless you wanted to allow him an action that he can still perform, such as a headbutt. In my view, that's kind of a gray area.

As for Tim, someone moving into Mani's square means that they are moving THROUGH a square that Tim threatens, so they WOULD provoke the AoO, based on that reason alone, grappling not withstanding. At least that's how I would judge it, were it my game.





Spoiler: If you allow the AoO for Tim



Attack of Opportunity against Merc moving into Mani's square:
Second Attempt (First attempt failed / was blank for some reason) AoO versus Merc moving into Mani: 1D20+11 = [16]+11 = 27
*IF AC 27 Hits The Merc:*
Greatsword Damage: 2D6+8 = [1, 4]+8 = 13



As the Merc moves toward Mani, Tim stabs at him with his Greatsword, making full contact! 







*OOC:*


 13 Pts. Damage 









Spoiler: Tim's normal attacks



Normal attack vs Merc grappling Mani: 1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
(Probably a miss, unless this merc is wearing leather armor.)
Tim then turns his attention to the guy who advanced on him from the left side, intending to shield bash him with Rizvan.
Coyote Code has been acting weird today; I have had to re-enter several rolls, because some of them produce a blank page, with no die result.
Attempt 3: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
(Probably a hit)
Damage from Rizvan: 1D8+7 = [2]+7 = 9



Tim tries to stab the intrusive Merc a second time, but the wily cretin manages to twist out of the way of a second stab wound.

However, Tim is able to catch the leader off guard with a bash from Rizvan!









*OOC:*


 9 pts. damage.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2021)

_Flap, flap, flap, slap, slap, slap_ one can hear the robe flapping and sandals slapping as the fey menace approaches the combatants.









*OOC:*


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 10, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: If you allow the AoO for Tim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mercenary tries to shrug off that pain as he tries to grab onto the doppelganger. He fails to realize just how dangerous Mani is to him, even bound. The doppelganger raises his head and grins evilly at the man. His eyes flash as he holds one hand slightly forwards and cackles gleefully.

A fine swarm of crystals fans out from his hand and catches both the mercenary in front of him and the mercenary in front of Vinccenzo. Both of them are soon bleeding from dozens of tiny cuts all over their bodies. The merc in front of the doppelganger reaches for his throat where four crystals are embedded. He gurgles and falls to the ground.

*"No one is dissecting me!"*



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Spoiler: Tim's normal attacks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Tim thinks is the cretin trying to twist away is the man falling to the ground dead from Mani's psionic attack.

Castañon takes the blow from Rizvan without a sound of distress.









*OOC:*


*END OF ROUND TWO*

Odhran, holds his action to push his initiative up to near the top of round 3. He will switch positions with Vinccenzo.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 12, 2021)

OOC:
Power attacks and damage: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
2D6+15 = [1, 5]+15 = 21
2D6+15 = [6, 3]+15 = 24

Crit Check: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11


Breva takes the time to nod his thanks to Odhran for the healing. His eyes widen as the crystals bring down a merc. He decides it is past time to bring this fight to a close. His blade lashes out at the two foes in easy reach. The big blade moves swiftly belying the power behind the strokes.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 13, 2021)

Akos huffs and puffs onto the scene and quickly assesses the situation. He moves a bit closer to the fighting, trying to see everyone. Once he has a good idea who is who, how dangerous and how wounded, he stops and focusing his energies sends a flying spectral book at most wounded of his companions.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: move forward (to be within 30 of all allies)
Free: Heal check: 1D20+10 = [19]+10 = 29
Free: Knowledge devotion check: 1D20+16 = [8]+16 = 24
Standard: Healing blast: ranged touch attack; healed: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11; 2D6 = [3, 5] = 8 - add 2 to attack if most wounded one is humanoid (this is important if Tim is Giant type)





Spoiler: For DM eyes



next round plan is area intimidate, just so you can plan to have your bad guys fall one their knees and worship Akos


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> As most of his kind, Tuck is surprisingly fast for his small size, and the little reptilian does not stop but instead grabs his crossbow and loads it awkwardly with a bolt. He wants to be ready when coming onto the scene.





Neurotic said:


> Akos hastens along, using the first few seconds of confusion and guard-talk to re-establish his armor skin and is soon running full sprint after the furry fury of Mutt.
> _"I need to stop running like this! I cultivated image of calm and confident, of cultured and refined preacher and monk. And now this! What will people think!? At least yesterday there was the fog and no one saw me - I think - and now again! But if Tim yelled so loudly for Tuck to hear him there must be something big. And we don't want to lose Mani!"_
> Akos thinks as he goes, but doesn't slow down for his dignity. Mani and the groups lives are more important
> _"I can always recreate the image. And besides, people will remember that story I told just now."_





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> _Flap, flap, flap, slap, slap, slap_ one can hear the robe flapping and sandals slapping as the fey menace approaches the combatants.



As Tuck and Akos pass through through the hanging vines of what Tuck knows is the Overgrown Gateway, they see their companions engaged against what looks like members of the Bluffside Elite! Big Tim stands menacingly over the battlefield with both Vinccenzo and a member of the Bluffside Regulars directly to his right. Next to them stand both Breva and a female Bluffside Regular who Akos seems to remember is named Mariana. Both were stationed at Red Arch. Neither of the heroes can see Mani anywhere.

Mariana is being menaced by a soldier that is also dealing with Mutt trying to yank away the man's shield. Another foe stands toe to toe with Breva while a third stands just in front of Vinccenzo. Tim fights with his back to gateway, so there are likely other foes behind him that Akos and Tuck cannot see.

The guard standing in between Tim and Mariana casts a healing spell and directs it towards Breva. Tuck hears him say "switch with me," and then he and Vinccenzo switch positions. The sectarian guard turns and fires three _magic missiles_ at three other foes that stand at least 30 feet away from him. The missiles slam into the three foes -- two of them with bows and another decked out in the garb of a cleric.



Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Power attacks and damage: 1D20+10 = [9]+10 = 19
> 1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
> 2D6+15 = [1, 5]+15 = 21
> ...



The nearly blocks the first strike with his shield but Breva's greatsword flashes just quick enough to penetrate the man's defenses. The blow slices deep into his shoulder and puts the man off center so that Breva's second strike comes close to splitting the man in two. Only a quick twist of body saves the man's life, but the paladin has hurt him badly. Blood seeps from both wounds and he cries out in pain. Breva can see that the man's resolve is shaken.

"Castañon," he yells across the battlefield after he catches the image of Tuck and Akos out of the corner of his eye. "The other two are here! We should retreat!"

*"If you run, Mambru, I'll kill you myself!"* Castañon orders. *"Archers, take out the loremaster! Do not let him speak any charms!"*



Neurotic said:


> Akos huffs and puffs onto the scene and quickly assesses the situation. He moves a bit closer to the fighting, trying to see everyone. Once he has a good idea who is who, how dangerous and how wounded, he stops and focusing his energies sends a flying spectral book at most wounded of his companions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akos moves closer to the fight, but not too close. He can see the archers in the distance look towards him, but he can't worry about that while his allies are in peril. The loremaster puts himself 15 feet behind Vinccenzo and quickly notices the Sectarian Guard is bleeding from a deep cut. The young female guard looks like she might have taken a hit, but it is Breva who is definitely hurt the worst. Akos can see that blood has stained the cobblestones under the paladin's feet.

The spectral book looks as if it is going to impact the paladin with its healing energy, but instead flies by his left ear and just misses the foe the paladin is fighting. It impacts the ground 10 feet away from the enemy archers.

*OOC:* Breva's touch AC is 14, so the ranged touch attack is a miss.

The mercenary fighting Mariana slashes out twice at the female Regular and his longsword scores a strike on the first blow. The other mercenary fighting Breva steps away from the paladin, sheathes his sword, and drinks down a potion produced from a pouch. The wounds that Breva just inflicted stop bleeding.

The Rising Swords cleric scowls at Vinccenzo and steps forward and casts a spell. The man's hands seem to be engulfed in shadow. Then he moves to throw, something, not at the Sectarian guard but towards the kobold urban ranger in the distance. The shadow becomes formed into a black, wispy flame that streaks towards Tuck. The shadowy flames impact the kobold squarely in the chest. The evil cleric cackles in glee!

*"I said the loremaster!"* Castañon yells.

"I am not one of _your_ soldiers, Castañon," The cleric replies back. "Don't forget that!"









*OOC:*


RS Merc - Full Attack vs. Mariana:
1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
1D20+7 = [8]+7 = 15
1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6
1D8+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (hit and miss!)

RS Merc - Drinks Healing Potion: 2D8+10 = [6, 4]+10 = 20

RS Cleric - Darkfire spell (ranged touch attack): 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25
3D6 = [3, 5, 2] = 10 (hit!) (no saving throw) | Tuck takes 10 points of fire damage.







Mariana counterstrikes with her blade against the mercenary and hits a solid blow against the man. "Surrender or perish!" She demands.

"You have no idea what you're up against," he laughs.

*OOC:* Mariana - Longsword Attack (with Bless): 1D20+9 = [14]+9 = 23
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11

The two archers take aim at Akos and let loose hell. Little do they know their shots are wasted on him as long as their arrows aren't cold iron or enchanted. The first hit thumps into his shoulder but Akos only feels the weight of the impact and nothing else. The arrow falls to the ground harmlessly. The second arrow flies high over the loremaster's head.

The second archers aim is better but the blunt impacts against Akos' chest and thigh only leave his clothes torn. His skin remains pristine beneath the damaged clothing.









*OOC:*


RS Archer - Full Attack vs. Akos (firing into combat):
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19+4 = 23
1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5+4 = 9
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9

RS Archer - Full Attack vs. Akos: 1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22
1D20+5 = [19]+5 = 24
1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5

You got love that cold iron damage reduction, @Neurotic! 







*"What!"* Castañon exclaims in surprise. His archers look befuddled too.

"Tee hee, now watch me!" Mani giggles. The doppelganger turns its head towards the Rising Swords mercenary but then quickly looks at Odhran. A loud piercing scream resounds out from the doppelganger and Odhran's eyes roll back into his head. The guard screams and drops his weapon. He shudders once and then falls down dead.

*OOC:* Mani - Attacks Odhran with Mind Thrust (DC 18, will negates): 7D10 = [6, 8, 4, 5, 10, 3, 6] = 42 (6 point augment); Odhran - Will Save: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8 (fails!) | That's two kills now for Mani!

Mani cackles in glee.

"Odhran, no!" Mariana yells in anguish.

"Well, that was surprising," Castañon says. "Savvas, slit that doppelganger's throat. He's too dangerous."

The guard next to the doppelganger looks at horror at the fallen Bluffside Regular and balks. He steps back from the monstrous foe and looks as if he's going to run. Instead, he reaches for a healing potion to improve his odds of survival. He is so shaken that he doesn't realize he's still too close to Big Tim.

*"Damn, I'm surrounded by fools!"* Castañon barks. *"Forget the loremaster, shoot the doppelganger and ogre!"* He orders the archers.

Castañon looks at the doppelganger, considering his next target, but knows if the loremaster speaks a charm, the fight will go against him. He rushes recklessly past the half-ogre knight to try to get to Akos before the loremaster can speak.

*OOC:* At this point, @Tellerian Hawke, Big Tim can take an AoO at either the mercenary drinking a potion or the mercenary commander who rushes past him towards Akos. They both act on the same initiative count. Since it is such an important moment, I will wait to post Castañon's attack or roll for the healing potion.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


I like DR, that's why I took it. But if they are steel arrows they do extra 1d6 so DR is partly negated.

I also like how Akos already got a reputation "don't let him speak or we lose"


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 15, 2021)

*"Are those... Rising Swords?"* Tuck mutters to himself as awareness dawns about these seeming soldiers. The kobold has little time to ponder this mystery, however, when a blast of shadowy fire hits him in the chest.

*"Oof,"* he gasps, then moves slightly to the right in order to shoot two bolts at the caster that just hit him with burning magic. One bolt goes wide, but the other seems to hit its target.









*OOC:*


Sense Motive to recognize those "soldiers" are in fact Rising Swords, which are Tuck's favored enemy (+4): 
Sense Motive: 1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21

Moving up to his speed, veering slightly to the right so he doesn't shoot his allies, Tuck uses Manyshot to fire two bolts at the cleric (-4 to attack due to Manyshot; +4 to damage due to Favored Enemy):
First bolt: 1D20+13-4 = [2]+13-4 = 11 (miss?)
1D6+1+4 = [5]+1+4 = 10 damage
Second bolt: 1D20+13-4 = [10]+13-4 = 19 (hit?)
1D6+1+4 = [1]+1+4 = 6 damage

37/47 hp 

Is Tuck on fire?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2021)

Tim takes a swipe at Castanon as he rushes past.









*OOC:*


 Does AC 17 hit him while he's moving? 








Spoiler: AoO roll



AoO vs. Castanon: 1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I like DR, that's why I took it. But if they are steel arrows they do extra 1d6 so DR is partly negated.
> ...











*OOC:*


Ah, okay. So, we add the extra damage to the arrow shots that hit Akos. 6+3 = 9; 6+6=12; and 5+2=7. So, he takes 1 point from the first arrow, 4 points from the second, and no damage from the third.

Extra damage vs. Akos for steel arrows:
1D6 = [3] = 3
1D6 = [6] = 6
1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim takes a swipe at Castanon as he rushes past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* Unless Tim has some sort of special feat or ability I'm not aware of that allows you to increase his attack roll against a moving target, then no.

The Rising Swords commander easily ducks under Tim's blade and then rushes sidelong at Akos and slashes out with his scimitar. Castañon's foot slips slightly on a damp cobblestone from last night's fog, and he misjudges his strike. The blade comes very close to slicing Akos left arm.

"Damn your luck," he growls at Akos. "But it won't last forever."

*OOC:* Castañon - Scimitar Attack vs. Akos: 1D20+14 = [4]+14 = 18
1D6+8 = [3]+8 = 11 (miss)

Mutt thinks about going to his master, but instead the big dog lets go of the mercenary's shield and then tries to bite the man's tender bits, but the foe blocks the dog's bite with his shield again.

*OOC:* Mutt - Bite Attack: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9; 1D6+4 = [6]+4 = 10 (miss)



JustinCase said:


> *"Are those... Rising Swords?"* Tuck mutters to himself as awareness dawns about these seeming soldiers. The kobold has little time to ponder this mystery, however, when a blast of shadowy fire hits him in the chest.
> 
> *"Oof,"* he gasps, then moves slightly to the right in order to shoot two bolts at the caster that just hit him with burning magic. One bolt goes wide, but the other seems to hit its target.



Tuck watches as Mutt tries to bite one of the Rising Swords in the balls. The distraction causes his first bolt to fire wildly, ending up embedded in a distant tree. The kobold ranger steadies his aim for the second shot and the bolt hits the cleric's thigh. The man seems to wince but isn't made lame.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Sense Motive to recognize those "soldiers" are in fact Rising Swords, which are Tuck's favored enemy (+4):
> Sense Motive: 1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21



*OOC:* At this point, the Rising Swords aren't even trying to hide who they are. Tuck can tell from the pommels of their swords and the designs on their shields that they are indeed members of the Rising Swords. | Bluff to oppose Tucks Sense Motive: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Moving up to his speed, veering slightly to the right so he doesn't shoot his allies, Tuck uses Manyshot to fire two bolts at the cleric (-4 to attack due to Manyshot; +4 to damage due to Favored Enemy):
> ...



*OOC:* The first bolt misses but the second one hits.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is Tuck on fire?



*OOC:* No, there isn't any ongoing fire damage for Darkfire. At the most, he might be smoldering a bit, but he's not on fire.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 15, 2021)

As Castan'on is coming to bear against Akos, Tim scores a lucky strike with his huge greatsword! And an equally lucky follow-up with Rizvan!








*OOC:*


 I had asked if I had a flanking bonus, but it's a moot point now; I rolled a 20, lol. 








Spoiler: Combat Data



[ url=CoyoteCode Dice Roller vs Castanon with +2 flanking bonus: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33
[/url]
Confirmation vs Castanon with +2 flanking bonus: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
CRITICAL HIT.
Ciritical Damage vs Castanon: 4D6+16 = [2, 2, 3, 4]+16 = 27
Follow-Up With Rizvan:
OMG!!!
Rizvan Attack with +2 Flanking Bonus vs Castanon: 1D20+12 = [20]+12 = 32
Confirmation Roll vs Castanon with +2 Flanking Bonus with Rizvan: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
PROBABLY A CRIT AS WELL.
Crit Damage with Rizvan vs Castanon: 2D8+14 = [1, 6]+14 = 21



The greatsword lands at the base of Mercenary Leader's neck, chopping into it like that first, big bite into a juicy apple, making a similar sound, as flesh is cut, and bones are crushed, and blood spurts forth!

Castan'on whirls around in surprise to face Tim, somehow still standing, despite the severity of the blow! Tim grins at him as he smashes him in the face with Rizvan. Castan'on is too dazed, and cannot move quickly enough to avoid the blow. He takes the full brunt of Rizvan in the face! He suffers a broken jaw and a cracked skull in the process, dropping him to the ground like a sack of grain, submerging his world into the black void of unconciousness. The wound on his neck continues to ooze blood; he is bleeding out, dying slowly from the two grave wounds dealt him by the Half-Ogre Knight that he so foolishly underestimated.









*OOC:*


 27+21 = 48 pts. damage total from both blows.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 19, 2021)

Akos smiles grimly as the arrows bounce off. Sure, he's hurt some from the impacts, but nothing serious. And now, the show begins. Too bad he couldn't be here earlier. _"So much blood! But that is expected with guards and knights, right?! That's what they do."_

He charges straight into thick of things. 
"Coming on your right, Sir Tim."
Moving past the giant and bound Mani, Akos passes through the melee and faces the priest.
"You should have listened to your commander."

Then he suddenly blinks and appears right in front of the priest counting on his fingers
"You commander is down. Guards are coming. My magic and my companions swords are ready. Drop your weapons and surrender. You followed wrong lunatic. Face trial...or face my fey friends who will be delighted with whole group of capable warriors to torture."
An evil grin appears on his face.
"Making a priest doubt his faith. Making warriors attack each other or fight figments and their own fears...what fun! Why, Fey Court will thank me for such an opportunity!"



Spoiler: Actions



Move: 30' straight up (risking OA from Mani)
Swift: Teleport 10' (anklet of translocation) two squares "under" the priest
Standard: Never outnumbered Initimidate to demoralize: 1D20+22 = [13]+22 = 35 - intimidate everything within 10' - and due Imperious command they COWER (The character is frozen in fear and can take no actions. A cowering character takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class and loses her Dexterity bonus (if any).)
Afterwards they are shaken for a round + 1 round for each 5 above needed value (and I rolled 35 )


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 27, 2021)

Breva decides to leave Mani to Tim's justice and instead focuses his attacks against the one mercenary standing next to him. He slams out with his greatsword. The first strike hits the mercenary's shoulder for a deep wound but the foe manages to use his shield to block Breva's second strike.



Neurotic said:


> Akos smiles grimly as the arrows bounce off. Sure, he's hurt some from the impacts, but nothing serious. And now, the show begins. Too bad he couldn't be here earlier. _"So much blood! But that is expected with guards and knights, right?! That's what they do."_
> 
> He charges straight into thick of things.
> "Coming on your right, Sir Tim."
> Moving past the giant and bound Mani, Akos passes through the melee and faces the priest.



Mani doesn't move to attack Akos. He simply giggles.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "You should have listened to your commander."
> 
> Then he suddenly blinks and appears right in front of the priest counting on his fingers
> "You commander is down. Guards are coming. My magic and my companions swords are ready. Drop your weapons and surrender. You followed wrong lunatic. Face trial...or face my fey friends who will be delighted with whole group of capable warriors to torture."
> ...



The evil cleric looks like he's going to laugh, then his face goes blank. He shudders and a look of terror fills his eyes. His arms go limp. The archer to Akos' left begins to shake uncontrollably and nearly drops his bow. The other archer trains his eyes on Akos with twisted malice. "You are going to pay for that!"

The two mercenaries behind him also become locked in fear. The one that is also held by Vinccenzo's magic is deathly silent but the other mercenary is making sounds as if he is weeping.

Then, Mani laughs manically at the scene and shouts, "Do it again!"

The mercenary hit by Breva's greatsword decides to flee rather than die or be caught. He disengages from the fight and runs away from the melee as fast as he can.

The two guards with halberds move forward and yell "halt" to no one in particular. Once they get close enough to the heroes and see the fake Elite uniforms being worn by the mercenaries, they train their halberds on the two that have been affected by Akos demoralizing intimidation. "You will surrender," one of them says.

Mariana, enraged by Mani's actions, moves past Breva and then attacks the doppelganger without mercy. "You bastard!" But Mani easily dodges her strike.

*OOC:* Mariana - Longsword Attack (with Bless): 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11; 1D8+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (miss)

The archer, that shrugged off Akos attempt to demoralize him, fires two arrows at the loremaster from point blank range. His first arrow impacts the loremaster in the gut but it doesn't bypass Akos' fey heritage. The second shot deflects of the cobblestones and splits in half. The archer yells a stream of curses at the loremaster. He looks like he's going to throw his bow at Akos.

*OOC:* Rising Swords Archer with Point Blank Shot vs. Akos: 1D20+11 = [15]+11 = 26; 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14; 1D8+1+1D6 = [1]+1+[3] = 5; 1D8+1+1D6 = [7]+1+[3] = 11 (hit and miss) | AHHH! Two 1s on the damage roll! Akos' luck is uncanny!

The guard that Akos and Tuck know as roland moves up quickly to backup the loremaster. He is soon standing ten feet from the archer who just shot at Akos. "Drop your bow and surrender! You are outnumbered!"

"Never!! Death first!"

Mani hisses at Mariana and then grins at her. "You will pay for that... another time." He glances at the dour look on Tim's face and he slowly sits down on the cobblestone street. He keeps an eye on the half-ogre knight.

"You coward! Stand up and face me!" Mariana screams at him.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 28, 2021)

*"Protect Akos,"* Tuck orders Mutt, but the dog is already on its way to the loremaster.

The kobold, making sure he is not on fire from the magical attack he took only seconds ago, likewise moves forward and shoots two bolts at the archer that refuses to acknowledge his now precarious situation. 

*"Death, then,"* Tuck yells, a shrill shriek compared to Akos' seductive words, but containing an inevitable conclusion to the archer's choice.









*OOC:*


Not sure if Mutt, moving through the squares of allies, can also make an attack on the not-demoralized archer. If so, here's the attack roll:
Mutt bite: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8 (miss); 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9

Tuck shoots at the same archer with Manyshot:
1D20+13-4 = [9]+13-4 = 18 (hit?); 1D6+1+4 = [2]+1+4 = 7 damage
1D20+13-4 = [10]+13-4 = 19 (hit?); 1D6+1+4 = [1]+1+4 = 6 damage

37/47 hp


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 28, 2021)

"There is nothing you can do, archer, strong-willed as you are. But are you brave or just stupid? Just _surrender_, you cannot do anything that will change the outcome._"_
Akos approaches the man looking into his eyes, words laced with magic.



Spoiler: Actions



Move: step up to the archer
Standard: cast command (yes, I know I provoke, but he has no melee weapon  )
Will DC 16 to resist

I suggest either drop prone (grovel), drop the weapon (drop) or no action (halt) if he doesn't resist - spell description allows for other words that can be given as single word commands, but doesn't define the effects


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 28, 2021)

Spoiler: Combat Notes



1-Square adjustment to upper diagonal left (Northwest) does not provoke AoO, and provides Tim with a +2 Flanking Bonus.
Many is sitting, which is a +4 bonus to hit. (Total bonus: +6)
Greatsword attack vs. Mani while flanking with Mariana (+2 Flanking Bonus): 1D20+13 = [6]+13 = 19 Whoops, forgot +4 bonus: 19+4 = Tim hits AC 23 with the Greatsword.

Rizvan vs. Mani while flanking with Mariana, and Mani sitting (Prone) total +6 bonus: 1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23 Tim hits AC 23 with Rizvan as well.

Tim is pulling his punches against Mani, choosing to inflict NON-LETHAL damage.

Damage With Greatsword:
Tim is applying Non-Lethal damage, using the flat of the blade, vs. Mani.: 2D6+8 = [3, 5]+8 = 16

Damage With Rizvan:
Rizvan Damage vs. Mani (Non-Lethal Damage): 1D8+7 = [6]+7 = 13

16+13 = 29 pts.



Tim takes a step to his left, to cut off any escape route that Mani might be planning. He then brings his considerable might to bear upon the creature, albeit in the interests of his capture; Tim is intent upon seeing this foul creature HANG for his crimes, or even worse, if mages are involved, magical imprisonment, which, according to things Tim has heard, is far more brutal, because of the victim's state of awareness, combined with paralysis and sensory deprivation. Tim pulls his punches, intending to render Mani unconscious.

Both blows, the flat of Tim's blade, and the center of Tim's shield, come from above, landing on the top center portion of Mani's skull; were it a full-force blow, chances are Mani's skull would burst like a ripe melon. But as it stands, Mani is having "two lumps" with his evening tea.

Mani yelps in surprise with the first blow, but falls silent with the second; as Tim intended, Mani is taking a brief nap, courtesy of a good, old-fashioned wallop.

*Tim says,* "Lights out, cur. You'll soon face justice at the end of a rope... or worse. Until then, have a nice nap."


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"Protect Akos,"* Tuck orders Mutt, but the dog is already on its way to the loremaster.



Mutt quickly maneuvers past the two Regulars with halberds and rushes to Akos side. He snaps at the archer but the man shifts away from the big dog's teeth.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The kobold, making sure he is not on fire from the magical attack he took only seconds ago, likewise moves forward and shoots two bolts at the archer that refuses to acknowledge his now precarious situation.
> 
> *"Death, then,"* Tuck yells, a shrill shriek compared to Akos' seductive words, but containing an inevitable conclusion to the archer's choice.
> 
> ...



The bolts hit the archer who was distracted by Mutt's teeth. One hits him in the chest and the other slices through the man's forearm.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Notes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The doppelganger doesn't move and is almost comically gangly laying on the cobblestone street, if he wasn't such an evil creature.

"Well, that's the end of him," Mariana says angrily. She doesn't seem to be aware that Tim didn't kill the shapechanger. She looks like she's ready to drive her sword into Mani's gut.

The halfling guard captain moves up to near Tuck and looks at the halfling. "Those aren't Elites, are they?" She looks at the uniforms the mercenaries are wearing and shakes her head. "Those uniforms aren't right."

*OOC:* *End of Round Four*


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 28, 2021)

*”Rising Swords,”* Tuck confirms, not trying to hide his contempt.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 2, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *”Rising Swords,”* Tuck confirms, not trying to hide his contempt.



"Those damn mercenaries," Herleva replies. "Here in Old City! Running rampant!" She shakes here head. "I knew that they had infiltrated other parts of Bluffside, but for them to have the gall to show their faces in Old City... the Undercity, I could understand."

Vinccenzo does a quick assessment of the situation and decides to check on Odhran. The man's scream left little hope but perhaps he wasn't truly dead. The Sectarian Guard bends down and turns the guard over. The man's face is frozen in pain and blood is coming out of his ears, nose, and mouth. There is little doubt.

"Damn it," he curses. "There is nothing we can do for him."

"There will be time to mourn him later," Breva says. The paladin moves forward to cover the other archer still under the sway of Akos' intimidation. He watches the Loemaster's back to make sure the villains don't try to flank the loremaster. "You will surrender or perish," the paladin says to the archer. He takes a second to call upon the will of the Purifier to heal himself. He keeps his sword trained on the archer. He notes the man... no, woman has a blade on her hip.

*OOC:* Breva moves 20 feet. I can't see him attacking a foe that is frozen in fear, so I'll have him use lay on hands to heal himself. I believe his Charisma is still done by two, so Breva gains back 8 hit points. That means he's now only down 12 hps from his full health.



Neurotic said:


> "There is nothing you can do, archer, strong-willed as you are. But are you brave or just stupid? Just _surrender_, you cannot do anything that will change the outcome._"_
> Akos approaches the man looking into his eyes, words laced with magic.
> 
> 
> ...



"Be careful Akos," Breva warns. "This one has a sword and so might he."

The archer senses Akos' attempt to invade his mind with magic but he easily shrugs off the loremaster's spell. "You should not have within reach of my blade!"

*OOC:* Rising Swords Archer - Will Save: 1D20+2 = [20]+2 = 22

The mercenary standing near the Regular named Roland snaps of the blinding fear and notes the Regulars with halberds standing in front of him. "Damn," he gulps. He steps back from the polearm wielding guards and lashes out at Roland with his longsword. He comes close to skewering the Regular, but his hands shake as he continues to fight. He manages to slice Roland's arm with his second blow but it isn't a deadly blow.

"Roland," Herleva notes with concern.

"I'm fine."

The other mercenary already fleeing takes off towards the Gate of Scales, now running with speed.

"Let him go," Herleva orders. "Capture the others!"

The evil cleric comes out of his stupor and looks at Akos with both disdain and fear. He notes Breva's position and decides not to engage the paladin. He steps away from Akos and then back towards the archer, ends his darkfire spell, and readies his spiked club from his belt. "If you run, I'll kill you myself," he says in a low voice to the male archer. *"Keep fighting!"* He orders the other mercenaries in a loud voice. *"The Rising Swords do not surrender!"*

The two halberd-wielding Regulars move and strike out in unison at the mercenary who backed up and attacked Roland. One of them scores a hit but it is only a glancing blow. The second strike scrapes the cobblestones.









*OOC:*


Rising Swords Merc (Shaken) - Full Attack (Longsword): 1D20+12-2 = [4]+12-2 = 14; 1D20+7-2 = [14]+7-2 = 19; 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11; 1D8+4 = [2]+4 = 6 (miss and hit)

The mercenary runs (x3); the evil cleric ends his spell (standard action) and moves while readying his club.

Regulars Guards - Attacking with Halberds: 1D20+6 = [12]+6 = 18;1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13; 1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4; 1D10+3 = [6]+3 = 9







Mariana's eyes are wide with fury and she moves to slit the doppelganger's throat.

"Mariana, don't!" Vinccenzo tries to order her to stop. "You can't kill an unconscious prisoner!"

She doesn't seem to hear the Sectarian Guard. Nor the order from Herleva that rings out a moment later.

*OOC:* @Tellerian Hawke, it's at this point that Tim can try to stop her with his full-round action, as she is trying to perform a coup de grace. Mariana's initiative will move to 9 even if Tim is successful.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 2, 2021)

*OOC:*


@Knightfall  Not sure if this is too much for speech as a free action, so feel free do split it with the next round. If the priest thinks on casting on Akos, don't forget SR 16 
Also, this is a rumor and disinformation - Akos is harmed by cold iron, not silver...but who will know? 
For the next round, step back and blast. Enough with soft approach.







Looking in surprise at the resistant Rising sword Akos nods in all seriousnes.
"You really are something. You should ignore that bumbling fool behind you and join The Five in trying to control this menace. A man of your obvious talent dying just for some motto? Right! And your pigstickers cannot harm one touched by the Court of the Moon..." Akos motions to his own silver weapon. "This is the only thing that works, and I carry it to remind myself of the danger of complacency. It would be softer touch for you, weaker than iron. But if you survive, ask around what substance harms Children of the Moon the most."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 4, 2021)

Tim steps in front of Mani, blocking Mariana from proceeding by putting both his body and Rizvan in the path of her weapon. He looks at her sternly:

*Tim warns,* "If you want to murder this creature, you'll have to come through me. Know that I wish him dead as well, but The Five want him alive for questioning. When they're done with him, I am certain he will hang for his crimes. But until then, he must remain alive, and I intend to see to it that he does."


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 5, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim steps in front of Mani, blocking Mariana from proceeding by putting both his body and Rizvan in the path of her weapon. He looks at her sternly:
> 
> *Tim warns,* "If you want to murder this creature, you'll have to come through me. Know that I wish him dead as well, but The Five want him alive for questioning. When they're done with him, I am certain he will hang for his crimes. But until then, he must remain alive, and I intend to see to it that he does."



Tim is surprised by Mariana's rage. She tries in vain to get to the doppelganger to the point of recklessness. She tries to kick the half-ogre knight in the knee in order distract him, as she tries to take Mani's head off. The strike is awkward and Tim easily blocks it with Rizvan. The strike wasn't even close.

*"Get out of my way!"* She yells. *"That monster must die!"*

"That is not your decision to make," Vinccenzo replies. "Not yours, not Tim's, not mine... none of us."

"Regular, you are risking your career," Herleva says to Mariana. "If you kill a helpless prisoner, the least you will face is ostracization from Bluffside. Concentrate on the Rising Swords. They are the threat!"

The female archer steps back from Breva, drops her bow, and draws her blade. She seems uncertain, but she doesn't run. The evil cleric's presence nearby keeps her in the fight.



Neurotic said:


> Looking in surprise at the resistant Rising sword Akos nods in all seriousnes.
> "You really are something. You should ignore that bumbling fool behind you and join The Five in trying to control this menace. A man of your obvious talent dying just for some motto? Right! And your pigstickers cannot harm one touched by the Court of the Moon..." Akos motions to his own silver weapon. "This is the only thing that works, and I carry it to remind myself of the danger of complacency. It would be softer touch for you, weaker than iron. But if you survive, ask around what substance harms Children of the Moon the most."



The archer grins at Akos, but there is only menace in his eyes. He drops his bow, shifts away from the snapping teeth of Mutt, and draws his blade. "You think The five would forgive a man that was once an Elite, hmm?  A man forced from his home for a crime he didn't commit by a system that cares nothing for the truth! They took my honour, and my betrayer took my wife! No one believed me then, why would they now!"

He shouts out a challenge of anger as he tries to cut Akos' head off. The loremaster manages to avoid losing his head, but the man still cuts a deep wound into Akos' shoulder. The iron blade makes his skin blister.

*OOC:* RS Archer (male) - Attack vs. Akos: 1D20+10-2 = [15]+10-2 = 23 (hit); RS Archer (male) - Damage vs. Akos: 1D8+3+1D6 = [8]+3+[3] = 14 | Akos takes 6 points of damage

Roland leaves the mercenary to the other two guards, and, initially, steps towards the fleeing man. Then he shakes his head and moves to engage the evil cleric, hoping he can keep the man distracted, so the loremaster has to worry about one foe. He slashes out at the cleric with his short sword, but the cleric easily deflects the strike away with his club.

Vinccenzo immediately senses that the mercenary that succumbed to his spell, has managed to break free of the enchantment. "Tim, he's free from spell!"









*OOC:*


Roland - Attack vs evil cleric: 1D20+6 = [5]+6 = 11 (miss)

RS Merc - Save vs Hold Person (Full-Round Action): 1D20+2-2 = [16]+2-2 = 16 (success!)


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 5, 2021)

Mutt instinctively shifts to keep the mercenary, being challenged by the two guards, from being able to back up to his allies. He plants himself behind the man and tries to bit his ass off. The man manages to put the dog off with his shield, however.

Tuck considers firing at the fleeing mercenary. The idea of one of them getting away makes his blood boil. But when he sees the archer back up from Breva and draw a blade, the kobold ranger knows that's his best shot. He takes aim and fires three bolts as fast as his hands can move. All three streak through the air and find the target.

The mercenary caries out in pain but doesn't go down, but two bolts are now lodged in her chest and one in her thigh. The sound of her voice surprises Tuck for a moment. The Rising Swords rarely recruit woman. At least, that's what he's heard in the past. _Could their membership be expanding?_


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 5, 2021)

Spoiler: Combat & Movement







Tim moves 1 square diagonally upper right (Northeast) = 5 ft.
Tim moves 2 squares straight up (North) = 10 ft.
Total movement: 15 ft.
Tim ends his movement in the position marked with the yellow circle.
From the position, he is within 10 ft. of either mercenary.
(Blue markers indicate distance.)
(First diagonal move is always 5 ft. So no matter how you measure it, he is 10 ft. away from Merc #4.)
There is no question that Merc #1 is 10 ft. away.
Since Tim's reach is 10 ft., he can strike either one.
Tim moved more than 5 ft., so he only gets one attack.
Tim attacks Merc #1
Tim attacks the wounded archer who backed away from Breva.: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
If 23 hits, then the Greatsword deals:
Greatsword Damage vs. Archer: 2D6+8 = [4, 4]+8 = 16



Tim takes a few steps, placing himself into a more strategic position, and swings his family's heirloom Greatsword down HARD on her shoulder. The archer winces as the sword rends the shoulder piece of her studded leather, pierces it, and draws blood!









*OOC:*


 Archer takes 16 pts. of damage. Not sure if that will drop her. I will let the DM describe the effects of the attack further.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 5, 2021)

*OOC:* The wounded archer is the one northwest of Breva. The token with the (1) next to it.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim takes a few steps, placing himself into a more strategic position, and swings his family's heirloom Greatsword down HARD on her shoulder. The archer winces as the sword dents her shoulder plate, pierces it, and draws blood!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The archer's studded leather is rent apart at the shoulder and so is most of her shoulder as well. She howls in pain and clutches at the wound with her free hand. She looks ready to collapse but stays on her feet. "I'd rather die here than at the end of a noose!"

Herleva takes aim with her light crossbow at the mercenary standing next to Mariana and fires a bolt that flies over the man's head and the rest of the combatants, by a long margin. "Mariana!" She looks at Vinccenzo and he nods. "Mariana, snap out of it! This fight isn't over yet!"









*OOC:*


Herleva - Light crossbow: 1D20+8 = [6]+8 = 14-4=10; 1D6 = [3] = 3 (miss)

*END OF ROUND 5*


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2021)

Spoiler: OOC: Vinc's Spells



*Cantrips*
Detect Magic, Light, Message*, Silent Portal, Ray of Frost

*Level One*
Cutting Hand*, Critical Strike, Ice Dagger, Nightshield, Magic Missile
Bonus [item familiar]: Shocking Grasp

*Level Two*
Blur, Electric Loop, Mirror Image, Cat's Grace *

*Level Three*
Dolorus Blow*, Haste, Hold Person

*Transmutation specialty.



Vinccenzo stays back from the melee, but he shifts right to get a better angle on the mercenary who shrugged off his _hold person_ spell. "Not many options left," he muses. "I hate wasting another spell on you."

He spits out harsh arcane words and snaps his fingers. A small stroke of lightning leaps from the ground and engulfs the man. The electricity loops around the man, singing him

*OOC:* RS Merc - Reflex Save (DC 15): 1D20+4-2 = [10]+4-2 = 12 (failed!); Electric Loop damage: 2D6 = [4, 2] = 6

"I'll leave her to you," Breva says to Tim.

He shifts back to the singed mercenary and strikes out with his greatsword. The mercenary manages to steady himself enough to block the first strike with his shield and avoid the second blow altogether.

"Mariana, help me take this bastard down," Breva encourages. "Do not let Odhran's death be in vain."









*OOC:*


Breva - Full Attack (with Power Attack): 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
1D20+5 = [5]+5 = 10
2D6+15 = [5, 1]+15 = 21
2D6+15 = [6, 5]+15 = 26 (both attacks miss)

Hmm, something about this attack routine doesn't seem right to me. 

Doing the math for my peace of mind...
While attacking for Scotley, I used a previous roll he'd made for Breva, and I assumed it was right. Breva gets +6/+1, +4 for Strength, +1 for the magic greatsword, +1 for Weapon Focus, and +1 for _bless_ (cast in round 1). That would be +13/+8. So, +10/+5 makes it a 3 point Power Attack.

So damage would be a base of 2d6 +6 for Strength, +3 for Power Attack, +1 for the magic greatsword. That equals 2d6+10 not 15. I wonder if I'm missing something. (Maybe he was using Smite, and I missed it, but that doesn't quite add up either [+2 to attack (*), +6 to damage].) Maybe it was a 2 point Power Attack and Scotley hadn't realized I had Breva cast _bless_. That would be +15 with Smite.
* Normally +4 (Charisma), but still down due to Mani's previous psionic attack when the PCs first faced the doppelganger.

If so, that means Breva's used Smite more times than he should be able to with a reduced Charisma score. That would be my bad. 

Now my head hurts!


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 7, 2021)

"I'm sorry. Such talent, wasted."

Akos steps away and raises his hand. The gloves shine with pale blue, like the full moon after a summer rain. There is a flash and phantom leaves swirl between him and the angry man, cooling his body if not his emotions. The rime forms as the leaves coalesce on his chest, intense cold burning the flesh underneath.

"When the bark fails, there is always bite. If you were wronged and your pleas not heard, you could have your revenge without joining those harming others like yourself. You are like many others, hiding behind the personal tragedy, but only seeking power. And as many others, you will die prematurely."



Spoiler: Actions



Move: 5' down-left
Swift: activate gloves of eldritch admixture (1 charge, +2d6 cold damage)
Standard:
Eldritch blast; cold damage: 1D20+6 = [19]+6 = 25; 4D6+2 = [6, 3, 2, 2]+2 = 15



HP: 36/47 - went back, Akos received 11 damage total - with two attacks fully blocked by DR and saved a total of 41 damage


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "I'm sorry. Such talent, wasted."
> 
> Akos steps away and raises his hand. The gloves shine with pale blue, like the full moon after a summer rain. There is a flash and phantom leaves swirl between him and the angry man, cooling his body if not his emotions. The rime forms as the leaves coalesce on his chest, intense cold burning the flesh underneath.
> 
> ...



The archer reels in pain and goes from angry to shocked. He glances at his cleric ally. "You told us he was only a mindbender," he says. "Damn you, Solomon!"

"Do not blame me for you lack of instincts," he cleric spits back. "Now, kill him, or either die by my hand or his magic!"

*OOC:* Next post will be a long one from the Rising Swords mercenaries, after Akos, all the way to the mercenary fighting with a dagger. I'll then wait a bit to see if @JustinCase is able to post for Mutt and Tuck before posting for him.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 8, 2021)

"Or you could kill Solomon the liar, and atone for your actions. I promise I will look into the injustice done to you whatever The Five decide your fate is. Love is not something to be despoiled by injustice."


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2021)

The mercenary being challenged by the halberd-wielding guards finds himself surrounded and considers his odds. He decides Mutt is the least likely to hurt him, so tries to slip by the big dog to move into a flanking position with the cleric, Solomon. He knows the animal will get in a bite and that the guard facing Solomon will have a chance to attack him, but anything is better than his current position.

He moves quickly, but severely misjudges the danger of Mutt's jaws. The big dog digs his teeth into the mans leg as he tries to slip by the animal. He tries not to hobble as he blocks Roland's clumsy swing. Once into position, he counterstrikes against the guard and the blow leaves Roland with a gaping wound in his chest. The guard grunts in pain.

"Roland, get out of there!" Herleva shouts.

"He's not going anywhere," the evil cleric boasts. He slams his club into Roland's head and the the spikes tear through the guard's helmet and flesh. Roland gaps in pain, as he tries to keep blood from ruining his vision.

"Sir, we're coming," one of the Regulars says just before the two of them move to help their fellow guard. The two attack in unison and they cut glancing blows with their halberds against the mercenary. He barely flinches from the wounds.

The pleas and actions of Breva and Tim jolt Mariana out of her rage. She moves to help the paladin and nods to him. Her longsword flashes and the dagger-wielding mercenary fails to block the attack. Her blade digs in deep and the mercenary grimaces. He has found himself surrounded with no allies to watch his back.

The female archer shakes her head, drops her sword, clutches at her ruined shoulder, and falls to her knees. "It's no good. I'd rather face the noose than die this way."

"Damn you, Narzissa!" Solomon shouts. "Do not worry about the noose, worry about the wrath of my god!"

"Gods mean nothing to me," she replies weakly. "Only gold matters, and the Rising Swords don't pay me enough to die, for you."



Neurotic said:


> "Or you could kill Solomon the liar, and atone for your actions. I promise I will look into the injustice done to you whatever The Five decide your fate is. Love is not something to be despoiled by injustice."




"Narzissa..." the other archer says. The two exchange a glance and she shakes her head. He listens to Akos' speech placidly. His face becomes red with fury. "Not the noose, anything but that! My family has already suffered enough dishonor!"

The mercenary charges Tim.

"Brychan, you fool!" Solomon spits out in anger.









*OOC:*


Mercenary moves 10 feet, takes two AoO... one from Mutt and one from Roland. Mutt hits and Roland misses.

*AoOs*
Mutt - Bite Attack (AoO): 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23; 1D6+4 = [4]+4 = 8 (hit)
Roland - AoO: 1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15+1=16; 1D6+2 = [6]+2 = 8 (miss)

*Other Attacks*
Allies
Regulars Guards - Attacking with Halberds: 1D20+6 = [16]+6 = 22
1D20+6 = [14]+6 = 20
1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4
1D10+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (Both hit but do min. damage)
Mariana - Longsword Attack (with Bless and Flanking): 1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30
1D8+3 = [1]+3 = 4 (critical threat!)
Mariana - Critical Confirm Roll: 1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31
1D8+3 = [4]+3 = 7 (critical!) | 11 points of damage!

Villains
RS Merc - Attack (flanking but shaken): 1D20+12+2 = [4]+12+2 = 18-2=16 (hit); RS Merc - Longsword damage: 1D8+4 = [7]+4 = 11
Solomon (evil cleric) - Attacks Roland (flanking but shaken): 1D20+8+2-2 = [13]+8+2-2 = 21; 1D6+3 = [3]+3 = 6 (hit)
RS Archer (male) - Charge vs. Tim: 1D20+10+2-2 = [12]+10+2-2 = 22
1D8+3 = [6]+3 = 9 (miss) [if it wasn't for him being shaken!]

Pausing to allow @Tellerian Hawke to make an AoO against the charging mercenary. (AC 14 hits, BTW.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Combat Data



*NOTE:* Tim has a 25 AC; even unshaken, the merc would have missed.

AoO w/ Greatsword vs. Charging Merc: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29

Greatsword Damage vs. Charging Merc: 2D6+8 = [6, 5]+8 = 19

Whoops, thanks to Breva's spell, that was a potential crit:

Crit confirm vs charging merc: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18


That's a crit. I will just add another 2d6+8 dam.

Extra dam for unexpected crit vs charging merc: 2D6+8 = [4, 1]+8 = 13




As the reckless Merc charges Tim, the Half-Ogre shifts his stance slightly, stabbing just under his defending weapon, a textbook impalement maneuver. The massive blade easily splits the Merc's armor and pierces the flesh, resulting in a bloody, grave wound that might just be too much for Tim's desperate foe!









*OOC:*


Tim hits AC 29, and crits for 32 pts. damage.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mercenary manages to shift the weight of his charge to the right to keep from being impaled on Tim's sword, but the blade still split his left side wide open. His own blade is blocked by Rizvan, clatters to the cobbles. It was a good attempt but to no avail. "A good try," he says to himself as he slumps to the ground. "That's what you would have said, father. I will soon stand at your side."

Meanwhile, tries to think of an option, and quickly. He is bleeding from multiple wounds and neither of his opponents are good option for him. Then he sees his opening, as long as Tuck's dog doesn't see his actions as a threat. He moves past Mutt and then towards the loremaster. He tries not to bleed out all over the dog, as the dog grows at the priest. Once he reaches Akos' side, he says, "It's not good." He looks on the verge of collapse.

The dagger-wielding mercenary is still reeling from Mariana's powerful strike, but still has some will in him to fight. "If I'm going to die, I'm taking you with me," he challenges Mariana, as his hands shake. He stabs out with his dagger with surprising strength. But, his hands  betray him and Mariana easily blocks the blade with her light shield.

"Not with that weapon," she mocks.

He curses his luck.

Mutt continues growling at the cleric, but he hears Tuck bark and whistle a command and the dog shifts his teeth back to the other mercenary. He moves and bites at the mercenary but this time the man blocks the teeth with his shield. "Bad dog!" he says.

Normally, Tuck would shout something glib back but not now, not with these bastards! He takes aim and the cleric through the maze of bodies and fires three more bolts. The cleric's shield blocks the first shot, but the other two bolts embed dep in the cleric's chest. He gasps in pain while glaring at Tuck. "You," he says. "They didn't tell me it would be you."









*OOC:*


Rising Swords Merc - 2 point Power Attack (with Dagger): 1D20+8-2 = [4]+8-2 = 10; 1D4+4+2 = [1]+4+2 = 7 (miss)

Okay, deciding to attack for JustinCase...
Mutt - Bite Attack: 1D20+6 = [7]+6 = 13; 1D6+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (miss)
Tuck - Full Attack with Light Crossbow (Rapids Shot): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15
1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4+4 =8
1D6+1 = [2]+1 = 3+4 =7
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2+4 =6 (miss and two hits)

I forgot the favored enemy damage again! Man that makes a difference!

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Combat Data



Attack Rolls vs Knife Merc with Greatsword and Rizvan: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20

Dex Check DC 10 to avoid dropping weapon: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2 *FAIL.*

Rizvan damage vs Knife Merc: 1D8+7 = [8]+7 = 15



Tim spins to face his new opponent, and mis-judges his swing; he brings the mighty greatsword down where his opponent was just a second before. The blow is so mighty, that the force of the blade hitting the cobblestones actually creates a shower of sparks, and sends a vibration up Tim's arm, that causes him to drop his weapon! Tim is momentarily amazed, but he does not let it stop him.

The knife-wielder is smiling at Tim's mishap when the seasoned Knight catches him by surprise. It always puzzled Tim, the way most warriors simply hid BEHIND their shields, instead of actively USING them. Tim reverses direction, and swings the shield horizontally, using its edge to deliver a devastating blow. A crunch is heard as Rizvan's hard edge connects with the merc's jaw, causing him to spit blood and teeth!

*Tim grins at the knife wielder,* "This ain't over yet, scrub."









*OOC:*


Rizvan hits AC 20, and inflicts 15 pts. damage.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 8, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Combat Data
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mercenary seems dazed for a moment. "Damn, that hurt."

Herleva shifts over to her right to get a better vantage point for her next bow shot. Her aim fails her, however, and she nearly puts a bolt into the leg of one of her fellow Regulars.

"Sarge, be careful." 

"I was being careful," she retorts. "Brandobaris is not with me today."

*OOC:* Herleva - Light crossbow: 1D20+8 = [5]+8 = 13; 1D6 = [6] = 6 | Forgot to add in -4 for firing into melee, so it's actually 9 to hit. Not even close.

*End of Round Six*


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 9, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> Meanwhile, tries to think of an option, and quickly. He is bleeding from multiple wounds and neither of his opponents are good option for him. Then he sees his opening, as long as Tuck's dog doesn't see his actions as a threat. He moves past Mutt and then towards the loremaster. He tries not to bleed out all over the dog, as the dog grows at the priest. Once he reaches Akos' side, he says, "It's not good." He looks on the verge of collapse.




"All is good. Worry not." Akos lays hands on Rolands wounds and two quick blasts of positive energy close the wounds. "Praise The Lady of Summer who gives such soothing bounty."



Spoiler: Actions



Healing belt; Healing blast: 2D6 = [2, 2] = 4; 2D6 = [2, 3] = 5

OOC: ignore healing belt effect, I thought for some reason it is swift action. So Healing blast invocation heals Roland for 5


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 12, 2021)

Vinccenzo steps up next to Mariana, and draws his rapier and levels it at the mercenary, "You are surrounded with no way out. If you choose to die here, I will make sure you and your family name becomes infamous in this city. Is that what you want?"

"Death is never the end in this world," the mercenary spits at the Sectarian Guard's feet.

"Very well," Vinccenzo replies. He strikes out with his blade, but the mercenary blocks it with his shield.

The strikes gives Breva an opening to slash out with his greatsword, and the paladin chooses effectiveness over damage. The first near cleaves off the man's sword arm along with the armor that is ruined. The man cries out in agony and then crumples to the ground.

"Foolish," Breva says. He shakes his head in disgust.









*OOC:*


Vinccenzo (w/bless and flanking): 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17 (miss)

Breva - Full Attack (with Flanking): 1D20+14 = [14]+14 = 28
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
2D6+7 = [6, 3]+7 = 16
2D6+7 = [6, 4]+7 = 17 (hit and miss)








Neurotic said:


> "All is good. Worry not." Akos lays hands on Rolands wounds and two quick blasts of positive energy close the wounds. "Praise The Lady of Summer who gives such soothing bounty."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Thank you, loremaster," Roland replies as he watches the surrounded mercenary fall. "I think we have them... well, let's hope there aren't others around. Plus, we'll have to try to find the one that ran away." He pauses. "I'm surprised the guards at the Gate of Scales weren't attracted by the sound of fighting. Odd."

The mercenary looks out of the corner of his eye at Solomon. He looks like he wants to run, but he knows the cleric would cut him down. "I think I will take your offer of surrender now." He carefully puts down his sword while staring _cautiously_ at Mutt. "Good dog...," he says without much conviction. The big dog growls at him.

"Damn you to the Nine Hells, Mambru!" The cleric spits out in anger. "My god will have your soul for this treachery!"

Mambru ignores him.

The cleric, enraged, screams a curse and then turns and runs from the fight.

"So much for fighting to the death," Roland mocks. He turns to Akos. "We'll hold these others here. Capture him if you can!"

Vinccenzo motions to Breva and Tim. "Go! I will stay with Mani and these other prisoners. He must not get away!"

*OOC:* Cleric runs away at 3x his Speed.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 12, 2021)

*OOC:*


Tim, who is wearing only light armor, thin clothes, and carrying a mere light load (weapons, armor, and gear weight: 104 lbs., light load being up to 233 lbs. And he can still do x4 with a medium load, which is 466 lbs.!!) can run at x4 movement, which gives him a movement rate of 120. Catching the Cleric should be no problem whatsoever.






*Tim says,* "Vinccenzo, my brother, pick up my sword and watch after it for me!" as he takes off at a sprint, surprisingly fast for a creature of his immense size; Tim, who is still carrying Rizvan, has a very simple intent: *catch up to the fleeing cleric, and slam the edge of the shield down onto his back, stopping him dead in his tracks.*









*OOC:*


 Tim will use the *Overrun* special attack; since the Cleric is at a full run, he shouldn't be able to avoid the attack, nor get an attack of opportunity, unless he chooses to stop running and stand his ground... which is fine by Tim


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 12, 2021)

Tuck whistles out to Mutt and orders the dog to go after the fleeing cleric. Tuck is soon right behind the big dog. He slings his crossbow and draws his short sword as he runs. The kobold urban ranger is in his element. The man's not getting away.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says,* "Vinccenzo, my brother, pick up my sword and watch after it for me!" as he takes off at a sprint, surprisingly fast for a creature of his immense size; Tim, who is still carrying Rizvan, has a very simple intent: *catch up to the fleeing cleric, and slam the edge of the shield down onto his back, stopping him dead in his tracks.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim is soon running flat out at Solomon and his footfalls reverberate through the street. The locals who had been watching from behind shutters and curtains are startled by the big man's speed and soon Tim hears a cheer rise from around him. A few of the hidden onlookers risk showing their faces but they don't come out onto the street.

Tim soon overtakes Solomon and both Tuck and Mutt. The kobold nods to the big man, as to say 'I've got your back'. The kobold notes that there aren't any guards watching over the Gate of Scales. _'That is not normal!'_ He thinks.

Solomon hears Tim coming and turns to face the half-ogre knight. He curses his shorter strides and tries to blind Tim with a spell. The knight shrugs it off without a concern. His vision didn't dim at all. The cleric looks in horror once he realizes what Tim is doing, and he tries to shift out of the knight's way. But, there just isn't enough time to avoid the big man. Solomon has no chance to block Tim's assault and the cleric is soon spitting dirt and pebbles out of his mouth.

"Do not move," Tuck says as he moves in and puts his blade to the cleric's neck. "If you so much as look at me funny, I'll take your head off."

Mutt growls at Solomon.

Solomon curses softly and shakes his head. "It wasn't supposed to be this way." He keeps his eyes down and directs his words to Tim. "Give me your word, knight, that you won't let him kill me outright. He can't be trusted when dealing with my company. His anger will cloud his judgment."

"I have more self control than you," Tusk growls back. "Don't presume that you know me."

"While we haven't met, I did introduce myself to your _mother_ many years ago."









*OOC:*


Solomon (evil cleric) - Dexterity check (DC 20): 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (not even close)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 13, 2021)

Solomon said:
			
		

> "...Give me your word, knight, that you won't let him kill me outright. He can't be trusted when dealing with my company. His anger will cloud his judgment."




*Tim frowns at Solomon,* "Don't you DARE to ask for the favor of MY WORD OF HONOR, you murderous, lecherous, SCUM. I do not negotiate with the likes of you! You'd best keep your mouth SHUT, unless you'd like me to shut it for you."

Tim holds the top edge of Rizvan within an inch of Solomon's lips.

*Tim continues,*"I follow the LAW. And the law says that you will be arrested, given a trial, and subjected to the court's judgement, which could possibly include the gallows. Were I you, I would think on that, above all other considerations. I hear that most people soil themselves when the rope snaps their neck. And you're so FULL OF IT, I'd be willing to bet that the stench would be GREAT INDEED."

Tim assists in disarming, binding, and gagging the cleric. When the gag goes on, Tim's eyes gleam.

*Tim smiles at the gagged cleric,*"Ah, the beautiful sound of silence."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2021)

As Tim dashes after the fleeing priest Akos turns and blasts warm air carrying the smell of the late Summer into the mercenary that resisted all his attempts. Leaving him to the guards, he checks the fallen guards, healing instantly where he has to, dressing the wounds where he doesn't.

Only after taking care of that does he take a look at the bandits. He doesn't bother with magic, stabilizing them. He does, however, take the time to blindfold Mani. 

"Check this ones bindings and tighten them. His hands should go behind and hobble him properly. Note that he is a shapechanger and take care that he cannot slip out by just thinning his wrists."

He goes over to the female who called for surrender.
"You all were duped by that priest and the Renegade. No amount of banditry will win you fame or power because no amount of physical power can overcome The Five. We are not the most powerful in the city by a long shot and you barely grazed any of us. In fact, the only death was done by a bound prisoner through some magic. Stupid of him, but I guess it cannot help its nature."

He looks down at the hopefully breathing mercenary.
"You care for this one. I meant what I said. If there was injustice done, I want to know about it. Please try to get him to see the wisdom of confiding in me."

OOC: healing blast for the bandit heals 2d6, stabilizing either through healing, heal skill, spell or healing belt (as the last resort) guards et al. Finally, Akos heals himself.

Heal check; Diplomacy to change attitude: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
1D20+24 = [3]+24 = 27
 - add penalties to diplomacy as needed due hostility (presumed)


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 15, 2021)

Tuck smiles when the cleric is finally gagged, although his reptilian nature means his smile appears more like a toothy grin.

*"Insults to my parentage are exactly what I would expect from you,"* the kobold shrugs, obviously not impressed. Perhaps Tuck would have been more ad rem if he wasn't so occupied with the absence of guards at the gate.

*"Can you take him back?"* he asks of Tim, then looks at the Gate of Scales. *"I need to check something really quick."*

The kobold stealthily makes his way to the gate, trying to avoid notice, to see if he can find anything suspicious without putting himself in too much danger.









*OOC:*


Just a quick scouting sidetrack to the gate. In case you need them, here are some stealth rolls: 
Hide: 1D20+18 = [13]+18 = 31
Move Silently: 1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28

I had forgotten how good my skills were! Nigh undetectable, that little kobold.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 15, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> I had forgotten how good my skills were! Nigh undetectable, that little kobold.











*OOC:*


You are like Akos, but for stealthy approach instead of talking approach ! 
With Tim for damage...we're unstoppable!


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 16, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim frowns at Solomon,* "Don't you DARE to ask for the favor of MY WORD OF HONOR, you murderous, lecherous, SCUM. I do not negotiate with the likes of you! You'd best keep your mouth SHUT, unless you'd like me to shut it for you."
> 
> Tim holds the top edge of Rizvan within an inch of Solomon's lips.
> 
> *Tim continues,*"I follow the LAW. And the law says that you will be arrested, given a trial, and subjected to the court's judgement, which could possibly include the gallows. Were I you, I would think on that, above all other considerations. I hear that most people soil themselves when the rope snaps their neck. And you're so FULL OF IT, I'd be willing to bet that the stench would be GREAT INDEED."



"You may be surprised what justice looks like in this city, off-worlder," Solomon says defiantly. "I will accept whatever fate The Five deem is required of my so called crimes. But only the Sufferer can truly judge me." The man's devotion to the Dark Savior is resolute and unnerving.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Tim assists in disarming, binding, and gagging the cleric. When the gag goes on, Tim's eyes gleam.
> 
> *Tim smiles at the gagged cleric,*"Ah, the beautiful sound of silence."





JustinCase said:


> Tuck smiles when the cleric is finally gagged, although his reptilian nature means his smile appears more like a toothy grin.
> 
> *"Insults to my parentage are exactly what I would expect from you,"* the kobold shrugs, obviously not impressed. Perhaps Tuck would have been more ad rem if he wasn't so occupied with the absence of guards at the gate.



Solomon can do nothing but brood in silence.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"Can you take him back?"* he asks of Tim, then looks at the Gate of Scales. *"I need to check something really quick."*
> 
> The kobold stealthily makes his way to the gate, trying to avoid notice, to see if he can find anything suspicious without putting himself in too much danger.
> 
> ...



Tuck immediately notices that the gate stands open and that there aren't any guards stationed at it. That is not normal at all. Even if there was a changing of the guard, someone would be on duty. The adjoining towers are locked tight and the small guard post is empty. It appears as if someone was in the post recently, but it currently stands empty. Cooked food has been left out on a small table; it is still warm. It is either a real dereliction of duty or someone has been paid off to leave the guard post empty.

Beyond the Gate of Scales is the Mayor's Ward. The walled compound of the Estate of the Lord Mayor sits in the center of the ward. At the southern end of the ward is the walled Dragori Embassy. Two dragori guards stand on duty and are on high alert. While they obviously heard the battle, their duty to their people's embassy is their only concern. They do not see Tuck hiding in the shadows.

At the north end of the ward is the walled off Old City Rift, which many of the older noble families call Vetus Odium Urbe. Tuck knows there is an important guard post near it called Riftwatch. Just west of that is Lady Pomander's estate. Near the eastern edge of the ward is another noble estate. The kobold urban ranger can't remember the name of the family off the top of his head, but he knows they are considered important when it comes to the Adamantine trade.

The Mayor's Ward is busy with activity towards the north and east, but it seems that many who heard the battle near the Gate of Scales are still hiding inside their homes. The Southeast Tower of the Palace looms over Tuck and the unguarded gate. Tuck knows the escaped mercenary came through here, but if he's hiding somewhere in the ward, it will take some effort to find him. More likely, he ran off through either the Masque Arch to the southeast or the Rift Arch to the northeast. It's very unlikely that he'd get through the Iron Gate near Riftwatch.

After several minutes of observation, Tuck hears bootsteps of a troop marching towards the Masque Arch. They aren't trying to be stealthy at all. The walls of the deceased Lord Mayor's estate block Tuck's view of them, but he can hear them.



Neurotic said:


> As Tim dashes after the fleeing priest Akos turns and blasts warm air carrying the smell of the late Summer into the mercenary that resisted all his attempts. Leaving him to the guards, he checks the fallen guards, healing instantly where he has to, dressing the wounds where he doesn't.



Akos quickly discovers that there isn't anything he can do for Odhran. The man is dead; his soul long gone. Mariana has covered the man with his cloak, and kneels next to him. "How am I ever going to tell her? They've been married for less than a year. Serafina is going to be heartbroken." She says these words not to Akos but the air above her fallen friend.

Of the other Regulars, only Roland is hurt badly, and the Loremaster's previous healing magic has stabilized the man's wounds. Vinccenzo has a deep dagger wound, and the Sectarian Guard thanks Akos for his aid.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Only after taking care of that does he take a look at the bandits. He doesn't bother with magic, stabilizing them. He does, however, take the time to blindfold Mani.
> 
> "Check this ones bindings and tighten them. His hands should go behind and hobble him properly. Note that he is a shapechanger and take care that he cannot slip out by just thinning his wrists."



"We will watch him," Roland replies. He and Herleva take charge of the doppleganger. They re-manacle him, properly, and tie him up tightly. "Someone will have to carry him, or we can call for a wagon." Roland looks at the other prisoners, as Tim leads the cleric back to the scene of the fight. "Yes, we're going to need a wagon."

Akos finds that most of the unconscious mercenaries are either near death or dead already. Their leader, Castañon, is hanging on by a thread by the time Akos looks at him. One of the other Rising Swords is easier to stabilize, but the third is bleeding out when Akos reaches him. It will be near impossible to save him.

*OOC:* See the end of the post.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He goes over to the female who called for surrender.
> "You all were duped by that priest and the Renegade. No amount of banditry will win you fame or power because no amount of physical power can overcome The Five. We are not the most powerful in the city by a long shot and you barely grazed any of us. In fact, the only death was done by a bound prisoner through some magic. Stupid of him, but I guess it cannot help its nature."



Even with Akos' considerable skills, Brychan is already dead before the loremaster can get to him.

"I am like him," Narzissa replies as Akos tends to her wounds. "I was once an Elite, although I wasn't as respected... as he was. I was charged with a crime that I didn't commit, but it didn't matter. The magistrate was paid off and my barrister was incompetent. I wish I could say my case was as clear an injustice as Brychan's..."

With the battle over, the frightening citizens begin to come out of their homes. Once they see that the guards and heroes have the mercenaries under control, a ring of people, young and old, forms around the scene. The people stay back, but watch with morbid curiosity. The crowd parts as Tim arrives and many of them gasp when they see Solomon.

*"A Dissenter of the Hidden God!"* A noblewoman exclaims before fainting into the hands of her fellow citizens. A fearful murmur rises in the crowd. Someone shouts, *"Kill him now!"*

"Stay back!" Vinccenzo orders. "There will be no trial by mob, today, or any other day!"

The murmur becomes a whisper, but the people refuse to leave. They listen and watch intently.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He looks down at the hopefully breathing mercenary.
> "You care for this one. I meant what I said. If there was injustice done, I want to know about it. Please try to get him to see the wisdom of confiding in me."



"We were comrades in the Elites and I helped recruit him into the Swords. But we weren't lovers." She shakes here head. "I just hate that he threw his life away. There was no need for it. All for the sake of a dishonor that he'd never of gotten back! Lord Vandewiele, that bastard, would have made sure of that!"

*"Lord Maxim Vandewiele is one Bluffside's greatest citizens,"* an onlooker shouts. *"Do not besmirch his good name!"*

She shakes her head. "You see, what chance did Brychan have against this sort of public opinion. A powerful lord sets him up for a murder he didn't commit, has Brychan ostracized from the city, and then seduces his young wife and makes her his mistress."

The crowd gasps at the woman's words, outraged.

"You said his name was Brychan," Herleva says. "You mean Sir Brychan Yarwood?"

Narzissa nods.

"And you're Narzissa Lexer, aren't you?"

"Yes."

The whispering in the crowd turns to gossiping.

The halfling Regular Sergeant shakes her head. "You two should not have tried to come back here. You were both ostracized, and now he lies dead, and your life is going to be forfeit."

"Members of the Rising Swords don't get to choose their assignments," says the other mercenary who surrendered, Mambru. "They didn't have a choice. It was a test of loyalty to the company."

"So, your leaders sent you to your death," Roland notes.

"Only if we failed," Narzissa replies. "Even Valentin will be hunted down and punished for fleeing. Cowardice and surrender goes against the codes of the Rising Swords. One must be prepared to die on your feet with a sword in your hand and blood on the ground."

"Death before life," Mambru says. "Silvers for the Keeper."

Narzissa nods. She pulls out two silver coins and places them on Brychan's eyes. "Pay the toll and fight in the Halls of the Bloody Sword, my friend."

Both of the Rising Swords keep their heads bowed as the crowd looks on, unsure of how to react to what they've witnessed.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: healing blast for the bandit heals 2d6, stabilizing either through healing, heal skill, spell or healing belt (as the last resort) guards et al. Finally, Akos heals himself.
> 
> Heal check; Diplomacy to change attitude: 1D20+10 = [17]+10 = 27
> 1D20+24 = [3]+24 = 27
> - add penalties to diplomacy as needed due hostility (presumed)











*OOC:*


Okay, so Brychan died before the combat ended. Akos couldn't have healed him, even with magic.

Narzissa's wounds are very bad. She will need time to recover but wasn't in danger of dying. Mambru's wounds were less severe. He choose his life over his loyalty to the Risings Swords. Solomon's are similar to Mambru's.

Since Akos tends to the guards first, Castañon dies before the loremaster can get to him. Another one of the mercenaries is at death's door once Akos gets to him. Neurotic, roll another Heal check (DC 25) for Akos to realize that he has mere moments to save the man.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 16, 2021)

"Narzissa, those are very serious accusations." 
Akos continues their talk as he returns from healing the guards.
"I'm sorry about your companions, but it was their choice."

Lowering the voice to the merest of whispers
"And I will look into this lord."

He thinks over the names. Rumors and local details were known to him in the general sense, but this was known man and High Noble. History had things to say about him and his family.



Spoiler: Actions



Local (rumors): 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
history: 1D20+13 = [20]+13 = 33


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 18, 2021)

Tuck hesitates for a moment. Should he rush back to the others and warn the Sergeant? 

Not yet, he decides, and the kobold once more moves on, determined to see what troop is marching just beyond the late Lord Mayor's estate. Curiosity may have killed the cat, but Tuck is confident he is more sneaky than even felines.









*OOC:*


Are my previous rolls sufficient or do you require new Hide and Move Silently rolls?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 18, 2021)

Narzissa said:
			
		

> "...Only if we failed," Narzissa replies. "Even Valentin will be hunted down and punished for fleeing. Cowardice and surrender goes against the codes of the Rising Swords. One must be prepared to die on your feet with a sword in your hand and blood on the ground."




*Tim shakes his head,* "You are a fool. You revel in battle for battle's sake. You throw your life away at the behest of your god, for no other purpose than his appeasement. You lead a meaningless existence.

I  follow Syvatogor. He also demands that his followers be brave in battle. But the difference is that the battle itself is irrelevant; He demands that we defend the weak, help the poor, and right injustices, no matter what is required to accomplish this. If swords must be drawn to fulfill his purpose, so be it. He tells us to have courage and compassion, even in the face of evil and hatred. When I go into battle, it is not for battle's sake, it is for the sake of ensuring order and harmony. My life has purpose, the betterment of all; my death has a purpose, too; should I fall in battle, my death shall inspire others to pick up my cause.

But here's the REAL significance to serving Syvatogor; he is more demanding than your vain god. He demands that we fulfill his purpose, while doing our best NOT to die; he demands that we live a long life, so as to be able to spend more time in his service. He has Solars enough to serve him in heaven. He demands that we become the best, and then he puts us to work for his purpose. He is a god of SERVICE. Following Syvatogor is HARD. Your god wants you to throw your life away for glory. My god wants me to LIVE MY LIFE for self-sacrifice and the good of others. Followers of your god are lazy cowards, taking the fast road to a glorious death. Syvatogor does not suffer fools such as this.

You should repent from your ways, and open your eyes and your heart, and give purpose and meaning to your life, by thinking of someone other than yourself."

As he finishes his speech, Tim pauses suddenly, as a realization comes over him.

*Tim asks,* "...Hey, where did Tuck go?"


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 3, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "Narzissa, those are very serious accusations."
> Akos continues their talk as he returns from healing the guards.
> "I'm sorry about your companions, but it was their choice."
> 
> ...



"My companions... are devoted to the Way of the Rising Sword," Narzissa replies. "For some of them, it's a matter of honor to die in battle. Wealth wasn't their driving focus." She pauses. For others like Brychan, the company offers a chance for vengeance, or justice, depending on your point of view."

She looks down at Brychan, "He _was_ my companion, as well as one of the Swords, but the others were less so to me. I respected their blades, not much else, especially Swordmaster Castañon. He was a vicious man with no redeeming qualities. Sadism drove him to kill and revel in blood."

"Narzissa, remember the code," Mambru reminds her. "It is forbidden to speak ill of a commander."

"The moment we surrendered, we stopped being Swords," she retorts. She glares at the man before speaking to Akos once more, in a hushed tone. "The accusations were Brychan's. Do I know if they are true or not? I cannot say for certain. He surely believed that Lord Vandewiele set him up."

The crowd of onlookers is growing larger. Citizens have gathered in a circle around the heroes, guards, and their prisoners. They talk and whisper among themselves but the crowd seems calmer. Yet, a few of the older folks look at Solomon with a mixture of hate and fear. Surprisingly, no other guards have shown up to the scene.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim shakes his head,* "You are a fool. You revel in battle for battle's sake. You throw your life away at the behest of your god, for no other purpose than his appeasement. You lead a meaningless existence.




Narzissa tries to begin to say something, but is cut off by Tim's words...



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> I  follow Syvatogor. He also demands that his followers be brave in battle. But the difference is that the battle itself is irrelevant; He demands that we defend the weak, help the poor, and right injustices, no matter what is required to accomplish this. If swords must be drawn to fulfill his purpose, so be it. He tells us to have courage and compassion, even in the face of evil and hatred. When I go into battle, it is not for battle's sake, it is for the sake of ensuring order and harmony. My life has purpose, the betterment of all; my death has a purpose, too; should I fall in battle, my death shall inspire others to pick up my cause.
> 
> But here's the REAL significance to serving Syvatogor; he is more demanding than your vain god. He demands that we fulfill his purpose, while doing our best NOT to die; he demands that we live a long life, so as to be able to spend more time in his service. He has Solars enough to serve him in heaven. He demands that we become the best, and then he puts us to work for his purpose. He is a god of SERVICE. Following Syvatogor is HARD. Your god wants you to throw your life away for glory. My god wants me to LIVE MY LIFE for self-sacrifice and the good of others. Followers of your god are lazy cowards, taking the fast road to a glorious death. Syvatogor does not suffer fools such as this.
> 
> You should repent from your ways, and open your eyes and your heart, and give purpose and meaning to your life, by thinking of someone other than yourself."




Narzissa sighs. "You assume too much, knight," she motions to Solomon. "You assume his god is my god. I have no love for the Sufferer. His spells are useful in battle, nothing more. He is a fanatic to his god, not the Rising Swords. The Swordmaster paid for his service. He isn't truly one of us."

"True," Mambru nods. "He does not follow the Way of the Rising Sword, so his opinion does not matter to us." He looks at Solomon. The man is angry behind his gag and glares at them with true hatred. "I do not fear his god. Yes, he was paid for his service, just like the rest of us, but his faith holds no dominion over our souls."

"I have little use for gods, knight, whether they be his god or yours," Narzissa speaks plainly. "Save your sermons for the masses."

Mambru doesn't say anything... he just shakes his head.

"No god has ever filled my belly."

*"Godless heathen!"* A middle-aged man in the crowd yells at her.

"That is one of the reasons why your order is not welcome in Bluffside!" Sergeant Herleva says. She turns to Tim. "While the Swords often hire evil clerics, most of them are godless atheists who worship only money."

"The Way of the Rising Swords is a code and philosophy," Mambru snaps back. "We don't worship gods because gods are callous and cruel. I know that gods are real. They just don't give a damn about us."

"So, you believe you have a soul?" Vinccenzo asks.

"We... the Swords believe in death before dishonor," Narzissa replies. "We uphold the traditions even if we don't believe in every aspect of the code. Obedience is more important than belief. Personally, I think gods are all liars and thieves. Donations are a grift. Salvation is a con." She glares at the man who yelled at her. He makes an obscene gesture back at her. She laughs and shakes her head. "How is that holy." She sees Tim looking at her and sighs. "If you feel you must hate me, so be it. Just don't pity me. I care not for your desire to _save me_. And don't judge Brychan by my words, or Mambru's. He was a devoted follower of Lusos the Traveler before being ostracized and stayed true to his faith even as a Sword."

That causes the whispering in the crowd to turn to gasps and louder chatter.

Sergeant Herleva is forced to _shush_ them. Many in the crowd seem to know and respect her.

"He did change his faith to the more extreme sect of Lusos, however," Mambru adds once the uproar subsides.

"The Tortured of the Great Walk," Roland say with some respect. "That is a hard way of life."

"It's who he was forced to become by a cruel justice system that takes the word of power and politics over truth and justice," Narzissa says.

The crowd grows silent and some of them bow their heads in respect to the fallen member of the Rising Swords. A few make prayers to the Traveler for the man's soul.

"May the Great Walk take you to Lusos' Tent," a young woman says without reservation. "May you find solace there."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He thinks over the names. Rumors and local details were known to him in the general sense, but this was known man and High Noble. History had things to say about him and his family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While Tim gives his speech and the Swords counter with their beliefs, Akos has time to think upon Lord Vandewiele and his family...



Spoiler: Lord Maxim Vandewiele



Akos knows that the Vandewiele's are a well-respected family of merchants who are connected to the trade of Adamantine. This makes them very wealthy but not nearly as important as The Five Houses. It is know that Lord Maxim Vandewiele is a close friend and ally to Lord Wilton Blander, one of The Five. Lord Maxim is a robust man, although he's well past middle-age. His appetite for food is well known, but he works hard to stay fit. The common people living and working in Old City adore him. He has two sons, Romeo and Gavril, and a daughter, Ecaterina, who is his heir. His wife is named Joandra and the family's surname comes from her side of the family. Akos doesn't know if Lord Maxim had a surname before he married Lady Joandra. Their children are not considered lords or a lady, although Ecaterina will gain that title once both her parents pass away.

The Vandewiele Family has a long history in Bluffside. They are considered an old family with ties to the city's founding. The family's estate has stood in Barracks Ward of Old City for generations. It isn't the most opulent estate, but it is well maintained and its various lords and ladies have always been known for their generosity. There have been a few scandels, of course. Lady Joandra's great uncle, Lord Silver, was a notorious womanizer and nearly bankrupted the family. While his son, Emory, stepped in in time to save the estate, he had to give up the right of lordship in order to keep the family stable (and for his actions). His little sister, Keanna, became the next Lady Vandewiele. Her son, Mithras, was Lady Joandra's father.

There have been recent rumors that Lady Joandra's four-times great grandfather was a pirate and vicious man who liked to eat the flesh of his victims or hang dead bodies behind his sailing ship for the sharks, and worse. His name is likely lost to history, or, at least, Akos doesn't know it. The rumors are likely false since it was well-known that the man's son, Lord Meriwether, was a highly-thought of official in Bluffside's justice system.

The Vandewieles have a long service in the Bluffside Mountain Rangers. Emory Vandewiele is remembered as one of the most renown of that company of outriders. However, the greatest Vandewiele in Bluffside history is Dame Winter Vandewiele who was one of the original Vandewieles to settle in Bluffside at its founding. She was a renown Paladin of the Purifier and there is a statue of her in the street in front of the Vandewiele Estate. The history of her deeds is wildly known beyond the city and she is considered a Saint in the Church of the Purifier. She was known to live a monk-like life with absolute devotion to her deity's Cleansing Light aspect. He hunted fiends and undead with vigor up until her death at the age of 78.





			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> As he finishes his speech, Tim pauses suddenly, as a realization comes over him.
> 
> *Tim asks,* "...Hey, where did Tuck go?"



Roland looks around and shrugs his shoulder. "He followed you to catch this bastard." The Regular motions to Solomon.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck hesitates for a moment. Should he rush back to the others and warn the Sergeant?
> 
> Not yet, he decides, and the kobold once more moves on, determined to see what troop is marching just beyond the late Lord Mayor's estate. Curiosity may have killed the cat, but Tuck is confident he is more sneaky than even felines.
> 
> ...



*OOC:* I'd say your rolls are fine, as long as Tuck doesn't go near the Dragori Embassy. This means it will take him more time to sneak towards the sound of troops. I'm going to assume he takes the long way.

Tuck moves with great precision and stealth and Mutt stays by his packmate's side and follows his lead through the side streets and alleys. Soon the two are sneaking along the southern wall of the Hollingsworth Estate towards the Masque Arch. As he comes closer to the gateway, he sees a line of a dozen or so Bluffside Regulars marching in unison towards the arch. They are high-stepping in a way this is so comical that Tuck can barely contain his laughter.

He knows the Guard Captain who leads them, well, no personally, but he's heard of him. Lord Horatius Demos Atticus. The man is infamous for his peacock like appearance and need to follow traditions to the extreme. Many in Bluffside consider him to be a loon who should be forced out of the Regulars and even the city, but he's so beloved by the nobility and The Five that it would be nearly impossible to ostracize him. And, Lord Horatius is Lady Samantha Pomander's great uncle on her mother's side of the family. He might be a crazy old fool, but he's her beloved crazy old fool. Lady Pomander is smart enough to ensure he doesn't get any serious assignments, however.

Tuck sees that the Regular named Vilmos, who is one of Sergeant Herleva's men, is being forced to march with the Regulars. He doesn't look happy, but Tuck notes that most of the others marching with Lord Horatius seem to be moving with the same gusto as their captain. Mutt sense Tuck's mirth and begins to pant and wag his tail. Tuck has to motion the big dog to stay quiet.

*"Step lively, men!* There are rats to catch!" Lord Horatius shouts with glee. *"Hup, hup, hup!"

OOC:* Think of the scene as if Monty Python was being crossed with Don Quixote de la Mancha.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2021)

Akos gets up and dusts off after cheking eveyone and turns to the crows.
"Good citizens! Here you have a chance to see that those who might be termed villains are still beings of flesh and blood. While some..." he motions toward the priest "...may be loathsome and others..." motions toward Mambru "...are hard to understand, they are still people with their own problems and beliefs. Just like you, sir..." this time he motions in general direction of the crowd, not exactly pinpointing the man who cried "heathen!" - "...your piety does you credit, but do not be too quick to judge those less fortunate. For you know not what you might do if hungry on the street. The gods gave you plenty, you have your homes, families and food. You have The Five you can count on. Even in trying times like these when trouble rears its ugly head, you can see The Five working against the calamity." At the mention of the five he motions toward his group first only then waving it around to include the city. It is done subtly in one motion, but the idea is there. The group barely connected to The Five may now be firmly lodged in the crowds minds as the extension of them.
"Please, disperse, let us handle the miscreants and don't offer the terrorists this big a target."









*OOC:*


diplomacy +24 and bluff +16 if you want to check the effects of the speech and subtleness of the wave 
Perform (oratory) lacks ranks for some weird reason?!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 4, 2021)

Narzissa said:
			
		

> "You assume too much, knight,"(...)"If you feel you must hate me, so be it. Just don't pity me. I care not for your desire to save me."(...)"Personally, I think gods are all liars and thieves. Donations are a grift. Salvation is a con."(...)"No god has ever filled my belly."






			
				Mambru said:
			
		

> "We don't worship gods because gods are callous and cruel. I know that gods are real. They just don't give a damn about us."




*Tim scoffs at Narzissa, He replies to her in a loud, firm tone, so that the crowd might hear clearly as well:* "If I assume too much, then so do you. I have no desire to save you. I have a desire to see justice done. And while we're on the subject of deities, my god does NOT offer salvation. He offers us the chance for a better life, by serving him. Ours is a life of sacrifice and devotion to duty. Syvatogor does not offer to save my soul, he offers me the strength to protect it myself, to earn my own way, in this world, and in the world beyond. He doesn't fill my belly like some helpless infant; he gives me the strength and will to fill it myself. And because my god offers nothing, he cannot possibly be the liar and thief you proclaim him to be. IN FACT, I would venture to say that even deities who deliver on their promises are in fact robbing their followers of their own individuality and self-determination. Such deities make their followers into weaklings. With Syvatogor, this is not so. The reward for self-sacrifice in the course of serving Syvatogor is the opportunity to sacrifice even more. That's what most people will never understand. You don't become strong by being served; you become strong by being of service."

*Tim looks at Mambru, then continues in the same, authoritative tone:* "While it may be true that many dieties see their followers as pawns, or even cattle, it is not so with Syvatogor. He shows his compassion to us by filling us with courage, in the face of overwhelming adversity. He shows his compassion to us by allowing us to fail. Failure is an effective teacher; that which does not kill us, makes us stronger. You should grow a backbone, and stop blaming the gods for your own weakness."


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 4, 2021)

*OOC:*


Now I'm tempted to go on a rant about benefits of self servicing and seeking the life of enjoyment.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 5, 2021)

Tuck looks at the strangely comical scene for just one more moment, before deciding to return to the others. Staying in the shadows for a few blocks, the kobold then whispers a command to Mutt.

*"Run,"* he instructs while climbing on the big dog's furry back, and off the two go, quickly back to the scene of the fight.

When they are almost there, Tuck dismounts and nimbly moves through the gathered crowd. He motions a fast greeting to his companions while moving towards the halfling commander Herleva straightaway.

*"The Gate of Scales is unguarded,"* he reports, quiet enough so that the crowd would not hear it, or at least not everyone. *"The Regulars seem to be in a, well, parade, led by Lord Horatius Demos Atticus, towards the Masque Arch."*

The kobold is careful to leave out his personal feeling about this in his tone, except for his worries about the relocation of guards.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2021)

Breva listens to the heretical talk with the heavy heart. He feels the call to speak in favor of his own God, but these misguided souls are likely beyond saving. He shakes his head and simply says, "While you have been blinded a true heart can see the path of real righteousness. If we can't save your soul we can at least see justice done." 

Upon hearing Tuck's news he pulls his companions together. "Perhaps this," he gestures at the bodies and prisoners, "is just a distraction. I think we best make our way to this gate in some haste. I fear there is more Devilry afoot this day."


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos gets up and dusts off after cheking everyone and turns to the crowds.
> "Good citizens! Here you have a chance to see that those who might be termed villains are still beings of flesh and blood. While some..." he motions toward the priest "...may be loathsome and others..." motions toward Mambru "...are hard to understand, they are still people with their own problems and beliefs. Just like you, sir..." this time he motions in general direction of the crowd, not exactly pinpointing the man who cried "heathen!" - "...your piety does you credit, but do not be too quick to judge those less fortunate. For you know not what you might do if hungry on the street. The gods gave you plenty, you have your homes, families and food. You have The Five you can count on. Even in trying times like these when trouble rears its ugly head, you can see The Five working against the calamity." At the mention of the five he motions toward his group first only then waving it around to include the city. It is done subtly in one motion, but the idea is there. The group barely connected to The Five may now be firmly lodged in the crowds minds as the extension of them.
> "Please, disperse, let us handle the miscreants and don't offer the terrorists this big a target."
> 
> ...



The gathered crowd listens intently to Akos's words. While most listen with respect and a bit of awe for the growing fame of the heroes, a few continue to whisper among themselves. However, others shush them and soon all are listening with, at least, grudging respect. They all seem to weigh Akos's words of wisdom with deep thought. These are the elders and merchants of Old City, after all. Even the man who decried the 'heathens' softens his gaze but Akos can tell the man is still wary of the mercenaries.

The crowd begins to disperse in the wake of the Loremaster's short oratory. A few shake his hand and wish him and "Heroes of Old City" well. Then, Tim speaks his retort to the mercenaries...



Spoiler: DM Only



The crowd (on average) is considered Hostile to the Rising Swords (with a -10 infamy penalty) and Indifferent to the PCs and the Regulars. Akos's Diplomacy check changes the crowd's average attitude to Indifferent to the Rising Swords prisoners and Helpful to the PCs and Regulars.

The crowd's average Sense Motive check: Gathered Crowd - Sense Motive check: 1D20+1 = [5]+1 = 6

Akos - Diplomacy and Bluff checks: 1D20+24 = [17]+24 = 41; 1D20+16 = [5]+16 = 21

Due to Akos's renown bonus of +2 the unmodified checks increase to 43 and 23, respectively. The diplomacy check is only 33 for the Rising Swords due the infamy penalty.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim scoffs at Narzissa, He replies to her in a loud, firm tone, so that the crowd might hear clearly as well:* "If I assume too much, then so do you. I have no desire to save you. I have a desire to see justice done. And while we're on the subject of deities, my god does NOT offer salvation. He offers us the chance for a better life, by serving him. Ours is a life of sacrifice and devotion to duty. Syvatogor does not offer to save my soul, he offers me the strength to protect it myself, to earn my own way, in this world, and in the world beyond. He doesn't fill my belly like some helpless infant; he gives me the strength and will to fill it myself. And because my god offers nothing, he cannot possibly be the liar and thief you proclaim him to be. IN FACT, I would venture to say that even deities who deliver on their promises are in fact robbing their followers of their own individuality and self-determination. Such deities make their followers into weaklings. With Syvatogor, this is not so. The reward for self-sacrifice in the course of serving Syvatogor is the opportunity to sacrifice even more. That's what most people will never understand. You don't become strong by being served; you become strong by being of service."



"Then you and your god are both fools," Narzissa snaps back. "You don't want to save me. Fine. I can live with that. But don't expect me to convert to your deity or any other gods. Gods are charlatans. All of them. Yours has fooled you into submission... what you call sacrifice and devotion, and you readily admit its for nothing but you sacrificing your life for him." She shakes her head in disbelief. "You and I will never agree." She turn her back to the knight, as if to say she's done listening.

Some in the dispersing crowd boo and hiss at her, but they do continue to go back to their daily lives. A few youngsters gather around Akos and ask him if he can sing. Roland tries to shoo them away. "Go back to your mother's embrace. This scene is not for your eyes."

"I've s- seen a lot worse," one boys says a bit ashfacen.

"No you haven't," his older sister says as she tries to drag him away from the dead bodies on the street.

*OOC:* No matter what Tim says to Narzissa form now on, she refuses to speak to him at all. She will talk to Akos but not about gods or religion but not when Tim is around.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim looks at Mambru, then continues in the same, authoritative tone:* "While it may be true that many dieties see their followers as pawns, or even cattle, it is not so with Syvatogor. He shows his compassion to us by filling us with courage, in the face of overwhelming adversity. He shows his compassion to us by allowing us to fail. Failure is an effective teacher; that which does not kill us, makes us stronger. You should grow a backbone, and stop blaming the gods for your own weakness."



"Your debate continues to stir up the crowd even though it's best for all that you don't incite them to violence," Mambru notes to Tim. "You should listen more to your friend's words," he motions to Akos with a head bob as the guards shackle his and Narzissa's arms behind their backs. "He's done a better job at making me think about my own life than you. You're blustering just makes me angrier. Either speak to me no more or cut my ear's off."



Scotley said:


> Breva listens to the heretical talk with the heavy heart. He feels the call to speak in favor of his own God, but these misguided souls are likely beyond saving. He shakes his head and simply says, "While you have been blinded a true heart can see the path of real righteousness. If we can't save your soul we can at least see justice done."



"Justice for those in power," Mambru replies. "I will not believe in anything else from The Five."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck looks at the strangely comical scene for just one more moment, before deciding to return to the others. Staying in the shadows for a few blocks, the kobold then whispers a command to Mutt.
> 
> *"Run,"* he instructs while climbing on the big dog's furry back, and off the two go, quickly back to the scene of the fight.
> 
> ...



"That buffoon," Herleva says with surprise. "What is he doing out from behind a desk?" She shakes her head in dismay. "The news about the missing guards is troubling. The Gate of Scales is never left unguarded."

"Unless there is a festival," Roland notes. "And there are no festivals scheduled for Old City. All were cancelled once he started killing people," the Regular points at the unconscious form of Mani. The insane doppelganger almost looks serene laying unconscious on the the cobblestone street.



Scotley said:


> Upon hearing Tuck's news he pulls his companions together. "Perhaps this," he gestures at the bodies and prisoners, "is just a distraction. I think we best make our way to this gate in some haste. I fear there is more Devilry afoot this day."



"Any more deviltry and I'm going to need some serious time off," Vinccenzo says. The Sectarian Guard is still nursing his wounds but is ready to press on to the gate.

"We need to get these prisoners to the jail at the barracks," Roland notes. "Daithí, you and Zaquiel stay here and watch over the dead. Keep the people away from them until a wagon can be sent to pick up the bodies." He looks at Tim and the other. "We should not be carrying them through the street."

"I- I'd like to stay with Odhran," Mariana asks. "I need to think about how I'm going to tell my cousin. She's going to be crushed. Poor Serafina. I warned her that his life was dangerous, but she married him anyway. I can't really blame her..." The young regular seems to be talking to the air rather that Roland.

"Very well," Herleva replies. "But, remember you duty to the city. Don't let grief distract you."

Mariana looks down at the halfling sergeant. She takes a deep breath and then nods.

"Roland, let's get them moving!" Herleva orders. Her second in command snaps to attention and makes the three prisoners walk in unison. All three of the Rising Swords mercenaries have been chained with their hands behind their backs. They've been linked together by a firm rope. Roland walks in front of them while Herleva walks behind them. Vinccenzo walks just to the left of the prisoners.

The guards ask Tim to carry the unconscious doppelganger. Herleva asks Tuck to lead the way to the gate. It's a short march, even with the prisoners slowing them down. It is as Tuck said. The gate is completely deserted. There is no sign of a struggle. It's as if the guards simply left their posts.

"This is wrong," Roland says with concern. "It doesn't make any sense."

"Unless someone has charmed them," Vinccenzo suggests. "Or bribed them."

"Elites are normally stationed here," Herleva notes. "I could see a few succumbing to magic but not all of them. I'd hate to think Elites would accept bribes to look the other way." The halfling sergeant stares at Solomon with disgust. "What did your people do?"

The Dissenter priest just grins through his gag.

"You'd be surprised how corrupt your fellow guards are when enough coin is offered," Mambru says.

"Liar!" Roland snaps.

*OOC:* I assume your PCs will want to look for clues. Search checks! And you can roll Sense Motive checks against Solomon and Mambru. Intimidate would also be useful against Mambru and Narzissa... less so against Solomon.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2021)

*"Treachery is ever more potent than a ram. We must assume the worst."* But he eyes Solomon and Mambru with suspicion. _What is your game_ he wonders to himself. He is sure they are still playing them. He pauses to look for clues.

sense motive twice and search: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 24, 2021)

Akos looks from one to another.
"We should look into it whatever the reason. If their superior is replaced by a doppelganger, or just plain incompetent and duped into something, the guards would have to follow orders. In a moment, just to fortify myself."

He mutters a spell and instead of healing himself as indicated he attempts to charm Mambru. Only then he triggers his belt of healing closing his wounds.



Spoiler: Actions



Standard: charm Mambru
Move: either to face Mambru or toward the gate (depending on the save) Will DC 14

Next round: 
Healing belt: 2D8 = [8, 8] = 16 uh, wow, max healing!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 8, 2021)

Spoiler: Tim's Rolls



Search Roll: 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2 

Sense Motive Roll: 1D20+1 = [6]+1 = 7 

Intimidate Roll: 1D20+5 = [17]+5 = 22 





			
				Mambru said:
			
		

> "...Your blustering just makes me angrier. Either speak to me no more or cut my ear's off." [...] "..You'd be surprised how corrupt your fellow guards are when enough coin is offered..."




Tim levels his sword at the now helpless Mambru, and rests the tip of the blade gently on his left ear.

*Tim smiles,* "What a novel idea. You have inspired me, thank you. You obviously know something about what has transpired here, with regard to the missing guards. Why don't you speak up, and give me a reason to forego your inspirational suggestion?"

*Tim's innermost thoughts:*~I'll not butcher the man's ears, but he doesn't know that. Perhaps I can make him squeal, if I don't come on TOO strong. Let's test him.~









*OOC:*


 Intimidate: 22 (w/o situational modifiers) 















*OOC:*


No matter what Mambru says, afterwards, Tim will help search for clues, albeit unsuccessfully.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 12, 2021)

Scotley said:


> *"Treachery is ever more potent than a ram. We must assume the worst."* But he eyes Solomon and Mambru with suspicion. _What is your game_ he wonders to himself. He is sure they are still playing them. He pauses to look for clues.
> 
> sense motive twice and search: 1D20+6 = [20]+6 = 26
> 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19
> 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11



Breva can instantly tell that Solomon's grin and gaze are not a bluff. His eyes show no remorse for his actions or the fate of the missing guards. Breva isn't sure if the evil priest knows what happened to them, but the paladin is sure something is hidden behind those eyes.

Mambru's bluff is a poor attempt. The man has no instinct for creative lying to save his own skin or sow dissent. The mercenary's words are betrayed by his downcast eyes and a break in his voice when he says the word 'corrupt'. He has no idea what has happened to the guards and is just speculating for the sake of his own amusement.



Neurotic said:


> Akos looks from one to another.
> "We should look into it whatever the reason. If their superior is replaced by a doppelganger, or just plain incompetent and duped into something, the guards would have to follow orders. In a moment, just to fortify myself."
> 
> He mutters a spell and instead of healing himself as indicated he attempts to charm Mambru. Only then he triggers his belt of healing closing his wounds.
> ...



The Loremaster is able to lock eyes with the mercenary. The sly magic tries to influence the man's will, but Mambru easily shrugs off the charm attempt. He shakes his head and blinks and then glares at Akos. He has sensed the Loremaster's attempt to charm him. He says nothing but he bares his teeth like a wild animal that wants to sink his fangs into flesh.

*OOC:* Mambru - Will Save: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21 (saves)



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Tim's Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mambru turns his glare from Akos to Tim.

"First this one tries to invade my mind," he motions to Akos with head shake. "And when that doesn't work, you try to get me to soil myself like I'm some simpering Del Cannitha Loyalist. I am a Rising Sword. My will doesn't break so easily. I will accept the Tribunal's judgment but I'm not going to beg for my life. I have more pride than that." He shakes his head. "And I've been told enough about you to know you're not the sort to torture a foe." He looks at Tuck, who has been silent." He on the other hand would gut both me and Narzissa if we were alone with him."

Tuck glares at the man and makes a hissing sound that comes out like a growl. Mutt senses his packmate's displeasure and growls at Mambru too.

"If you want the truth about what happened here, why don't you ask him," Mambru motions to Solomon.

Solomon's evil smile turns into a grimace through his gag. He makes an obscene gesture at Mambru... with his pants.

After putting Mani down, Tim tries to help Breva search the abandoned gate but the two of them only find a handful of muddy footprints near a large puddle that crisscross the open gateway from the mornings local traffic. It also looks like a cart drove through the puddle. People have been coming and going as usual but neither of them can discern if there has been any unusual movement.

The guard post next to the gate is empty yet hasn't been locked. The armor, weapons, and gear is neatly put away ready to be used. The post's tables and chairs are neatly arranged but there isn't any morning meals or cups of water. Everything is as it should be except that no one is on duty.

"This is either a major dereliction of duty, or something very odd is going on here," Herleva says as she walks through the deserted guard post. She looks at the duty roster for the post. "There should be at least four Elites on duty here, including a captain. Hmm, that's odd. There isn't a name for the captain who is supposed to be on duty today. While each guard isn't always named, the captain must put his name down for the record."

"That's the protocol," Roland adds.

"Someone didn't want their names recorded," Vinccenzo suggests. Once Breva and Tim are done going through everything, the Sectarian Guard goes through the gate post and along the entire gate with his keen senses. He takes his time. He finds three things of note.

First, there is a hidden cache of goods hidden under a loose flagstone near the gate. There is a box with coins, a few semiprecious gems, and some parchment. The coin are mainly coppers and silvers but there are 2 gold pieces as well. The three gems aren't likely very valuable. The parchment feels like it has been written on but there isn't any visible text. "Likely invisible ink," he says. "Or maybe magic." He hands the box to Breva for safekeeping.

Second, he makes note of the muddy prints and there are some boot scraps that look like they were made in haste. It's hard to say, as the prints aren't fresh. More than likely they were made last night in the fog. "I don't think there was a fight but something happened here, quickly."

The third thing he finds surprises everyone. There is a secret door built into the stone floor of one of the guard post's two cells. The Sectarian Guard nearly missed it. It is barely 5 feet by 5 feet. "This shouldn't be here, should it?" He asks Herleva.

"Absolutely not!" She says with anger, her face red. "It's a major security breech!"

Roland shakes his head. "Someone is going to get ostracized from the city for this one."

Vinccenzo looks at Tim, "I don't think you're going to fit through that opening. Well, not easily." The Sectarian Guard takes a torch from the wall, lights it, and drops it down the hole. He peers into the hole, carefully. "The drop is at least 30 feet straight down, and I don't see a ladder. There is a passageway down there, but it looks really tight. Tuck and Sergeant Herleva could traverse it with ease, but the rest of us are going to be scraping against walls, if we go down there. The head room looks okay."

Everyone looks towards the Rising Swords mercenaries. Mambru looks shocked. Narzissa stares impassively, at no one. Solomon is staring at his feet while cackling and coughing through his gag.

Mani starts snoring.

*OOC:* So, the initial passageway looks to be about 8 to 10 feet wide and the height near the hole is 25 to 30 feet. Anyone who looks down can see four stone doors that are built into the corridor's four walls. One of those doors stands open and faces north.



Spoiler: DM Only



Mambru - Bluff Check: 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10
Mambru - Level Check: 1D20+6 = [18]+6 = 24
---
Vinccenzo - Search Check: 1D20+8 = [16]+8 = 24


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2021)

Breva reaches into his pack and pulls out a coil of rope. "Perhaps this will make the decent easier?" He sets about securing one end of the rope to something sturdy enough to hold even Tim's weight. "Who would like to go first?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 13, 2021)

Akos frowns at the initiative.
"Why do we want to go down there? Are there tracks indicating someone recently went? I mean, it is a _secret _passage, not the main entrance."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 15, 2021)

*Tim scoffs, jokingly,* "Ok, you've twisted my arm. I will go first. I am broad-chested, but even I can fit in a 8-foot diameter hole. I'd estimate my girth, frontage-wise, as no more than five feet across. Maybe 7 feet, depending on what position I'm holding Rizvan in."

Tim grabs the rope, tests its strength with two, sharp pulls, and then lowers himself down into the unknown...


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva reaches into his pack and pulls out a coil of rope. "Perhaps this will make the decent easier?" He sets about securing one end of the rope to something sturdy enough to hold even Tim's weight. "Who would like to go first?"



"I don't think you should take them," Roland motions to the prisoners. "Down there." He looks at Vinccenzo. "How sure are you that these other cells are secure?"

"This is the only passageway I found," the Sectarian Guard says with a shrug. "If there are other hidden passages leading out of here, I'm not likely to find them even if I search again."

*"Let me take a look,"* Tuck offers. The kobold urban ranger goes through the guard post in great detail. He finds some old dry rations stashed away in a hidden compartment in one of the wardrobes where extra uniforms are kept, as well as a couple of copper coins loose on the floor. He goes through the cells twice just to make sure that there aren't any other passageways and finds nothing. *"I can honestly say those two other cells are secure."*

"That's good enough for me," Herleva says. She opens the first cell and ushers Mambru and Narzissa inside. "But, I don't want to lock him up here," she says while staring at Solomon. "He needs to go to the barracks. Roland and I will take him there. We can handle just him."

"One of us should stay here and watch them," Roland insists. "I'll take him to the barracks. It won't take long, and I'll send backup from Riftwatch."

"I'll be fine. I can handle those two and an unconscious doppelganger."

"Actually, we should take the doppelganger with us," Vinccenzo suggests. "I don't want to let him out of our sight."

*OOC:* Tuck - Search Check: 1D20+15 = [11]+15 = 26



Neurotic said:


> Akos frowns at the initiative.
> "Why do we want to go down there? Are there tracks indicating someone recently went? I mean, it is a _secret _passage, not the main entrance."



"There are some strange footprints outside, but I don't know if _they_ came into here or if _they_ went somewhere else," Vinccenzo replies.

*"Mutt and I can try to track them,"* Tuck says with a toothy grin. *"Show me what you found."*

Akos watches as Tuck and the Sectarian Guard go out near the shallow puddle where the footprints are and the kobold looks for any signs as where the suspicious prints went. Tuck goes over the area numerous times while Mutt stands guard near the puddle. He growls at any curious citizens passing through the unguarded gate. The locals seem to think Tuck and the others are the guards on duty, but when the urban ranger questions them about whether or not they've 'noticed any guards not where they should be', they become concerned that there is a crisis brewing.

"I haven't seen anything odd, at all," one elderly woman says. "I've been at the Sublime Bazaar. Oh dear! What has happened?"

Mutt comes right up to the old noblewoman and sits down in front of her in hope of getting some attention.

*"Careful, he's fierce,"* Tuck says to her.

"Easy now, matron," Vinccenzo tries to sooth her worries while patting Mutt on the head. "It's nothing for you to worry about."

"Oh dear, oh dear," she says again. She seems to be on the verge of tears.

Tuck simply shrugs and follows a few of the footprints towards the guard post. Near the entrance, he stops. He retraces the prints and they seem to go in another direction. He shakes his head in frustration. *"It's no good. I just can't tell where they went. It seems like they rushed back into the guard post, but these markings seem to say they ran off north. I can ask around, but it will take time."*

More citizens are soon streaming through the open gate. The locals who had been hiding from the battle are now back out on the streets. Tuck and Vinccenzo try in vain to keep people from trampling over the prints but soon there are just too many people coming and gonig from the two wards.

*"Damn! Too many feet!"* Tuck says in frustration.

Roland comes out of the post to make sure that the citizens flow back a forth through the gate in a somewhat organized fashion. He is soon shouting for people going north to stay on the right and those going south to stay on the left. He stops a foreign merchant without any documentation and tells him that he needs to go to the Tribunal to get a writ to sell goods in Old City.

Tuck and Vinccenzo retreat into the guard post with the old matron in tow. She is completely beside herself with worry that guards are deserting the city or being killed in the night or that the fog whisked them away to another world...

Vinccenzo tries in vain to calm her down.

*OOC:* Tuck - Urban Tracking (Gather Information Check): 1D20+15 = [10]+15 = 25



Spoiler: DM Only



Required Gather Information checks: 2D4+2 = [1, 1]+2 = 4
Initial DC is 27.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim scoffs, jokingly,* "Ok, you've twisted my arm. I will go first. I am broad-chested, but even I can fit in a 8-foot diameter hole. I'd estimate my girth, frontage-wise, as no more than five feet across. Maybe 7 feet, depending on what position I'm holding Rizvan in."
> 
> Tim grabs the rope, tests its strength with two, sharp pulls, and then lowers himself down into the unknown...



Just before Tim descends into the hole, Tuck comes up to him. *"I don't think they went that way, but I can't say for certain."* He looks back at the wailing woman. *"But it's safer that dealing with that,"* he says in a low tone. The kobold urban ranger helps secure the rope with Breva as Tim disappears underground.

"What about the doppel-?" Vinccenzo begins to ask.

"Go! We'll stuff him in a wardrobe if we have to... he's quite harmless tied up, gagged, and unconscious," Herleva insists. She's also put Solomon into the other cell, as soon there are a barrage of concerns and requests from the local citizens to the 'guards on duty'. She begins to tend to the old matron by offering her some tea.

Once Tim is down, Tuck grabs the rope and easily climbs down into the darkness. Mutt doesn't wait to be lowered. He pokes his head into the opening and barks. He half falls, half jumps down to his pack mate. The big dog lands awkwardly on top of Tuck!

*"Oof!"*

Breva is soon climbing down the rope leaving Akos and Vinccenzo as the last to descend. The Sectarian Guard looks at the rope and then at Akos. "After... you?"

*OOC:* Mutt - Jump check: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13 | No damage to Mutt but Tuck takes 1D6 = [1] = 1 nonlethal damage.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 17, 2021)

*Falen Arrives at the Gate of Scales:*
Falen passes through several inner gates until he comes to an area with a large building in the center of the ward. It apepars to be some sort of theater or gladiatorial arena, but he feels its probably the former. The lone guard at what he learned is called Little Arch informed Falen that it would be quickest to go through the Overgrown Gateway, then through the Gate of Scales, then through the Iron Gate to get to Regulars Ward.

"If you need to see Lord Commander Oakfirst," the guard had said. "You really should go to the barracks first and make a formal request. He's likely at the Tribunal in the Sublime Ward but I wouldn't bother him there unless its urgent."

Falen leaves the large 'theater' behind and by the time he reaches the Gate of Scales, the number of people on the streets has almost tripled. He hears rumors that 'murderer on the loose has been caught' and 'a new group of heroes fought a band of invaders' and 'there are doppelgangers on the loose in Old City'. The throng half pushes, and half pulls him into a line being ushered through the gate by a single guard. The man seems to be on duty by himself, which seems odd.

As Falen nears the guard, the man singles him out. *"You there! Are you a visitor to Bluffside? What's your business in Old City?"*

A young nobleman tries to get the guard's attention. He calls the guard Mr. Roland and starts going into a long speech about local etiquette and lost wages. The guard rolls his eyes and tries not to smirk. He seems overworked and a bit bedraggled. He looks back towards Falen and smiles. *"Never mind, just report in to the Palace if you have an official business with The Five. If you need a merchant's license, go to-"*

The nobleman steps in front of Mr. Roland and begins to berate the man. "You will not ignore me!"

"I was not ignoring you, my lord," he guard replies. "I was just giving some advice to this visitor to our fine city."

"He can wait!" The nobleman looks at Falen with disdain.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 19, 2021)

Vinccenzo said:
			
		

> "What about the doppel-?" Vinccenzo begins to ask.






			
				Herleva said:
			
		

> "Go! We'll stuff him in a wardrobe if we have to... he's quite harmless tied up, gagged, and unconscious," Herleva insists.




Tim pauses at the edge, before actually beginning his descent.

*Tim says,* "No, you CAN'T handle him. Even bound and gagged he can still work his magicks. Vinccenzo, you're with me. Where is the nearest actual prison? I don't mean the one or two courtesy cells in every guard post. I mean the actual main facility. You and I will take Mani there with haste, and see to it that he's properly imprisoned. The rest of you, secure the area, and await our return! We shan't be but a few minutes."



Spoiler: Tim's inward thoughts



~She sure did seem anxious to get a hold of Mani and shoo us away. Something doesn't sit right about her. I'll need to watch her more closely from here on out.~











*OOC:*


 If Vinccenzo agrees, Tim will sling Mani over his shoulder, and tell Vinccenzo to set a running pace, and that he will keep up with him. They will both then high-tail it to the prison.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 19, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim pauses at the edge, before actually beginning his descent.
> 
> *Tim says,* "No, you CAN'T handle him. Even bound and gagged he can still work his magicks. Vinccenzo, you're with me. Where is the nearest actual prison? I don't mean the one or two courtesy cells in every guard post. I mean the actual main facility. You and I will take Mani there with haste, and see to it that he's properly imprisoned. The rest of you, secure the area, and await our return! We shan't be but a few minutes."
> 
> ...



"I'm with you," Vinccenzo agrees. "Let's go!"

The two of them quickly exit the guard post. Tim's sudden appearance on the street causes many of the stodgier citizens to step back or gasp in astonishment. It seems some people will never quite get used to Tim's presence in Bluffside. Others, however, gasp with excitement and the passing crowds begin murmuring "it's him!" and "one of the heroes is on guard duty" and "what is that he's carrying?"

It is impossible for Falen not to notice the big knight and the doppelganger he is carrying slung over his shoulder. It isn't something that a person sees every day, in any city. He watches as the big man and his companion -- a local guard by the looks of it, although his uniform isn't like that of the Regulars he's met -- take off towards the north.

Tim and Vinccenzo are soon leaving the others and the crowds around the Gate of Scales behind. The citizens thin out once the duo reach the intersection where the northwestern wall of the Hollingsworth Estate meets the southeastern walls of the Pomander Estate. Both estates are heavily guarded and the guards watching over the deceased Lord Mayor's home react strongly to Tim's rushing through the street between the estate and the Southeast Tower of the Palace of Bluffside. While they aren't quick enough to stop him and Vinccenzo, they rush after the duo as they pass through the tight corridor between the two sets of walls.

Vinccenzo shouts out to them his and Tim's names and motions for them to follow. The guards do that anyway, not taking the Sectarian Guard's word as the truth. Once the duo reaches the tall fortified building known as Riftwatch, the trailing guards are lagging behind. Just beyond the enhanced guard post is the inner gate known as Iron Gate. The massive gateway is quite impressive and lives up to its name. The gate's huge wooden gate is reinforced with iron bands and is lifted by a complex system of weights and counterweights that hangs over the the high wall of Old City Rift.

"Halt!" A guard yells at Tim and Vinccenzo as they rush towards her and the other Elites stationed just outside of Riftwatch in front of Iron Gate. "You must stop and show me your credentials if you wish to pass through the Iron Gate!"

"We have a prisoner to be taken to the barracks," Vinccenzo says. "This doppelganger is the Old City Killer. We caught him last night in the fog. He needs to be secured quickly, as another crisis is looming. While transporting him through the district, we were set upon by members of the Rising Swords. We defeated them with the help of Sergeant Herleva and her fine patrol of Regulars, although, sadly, one of the guards who had been helping us escort the prisoner was killed."

"That's... a lot of information," the guard, obviously an important figure among the Elites, holds up her hand to signal to her Elites to stand down. A few had drawn their blades or trained their crossbows on Tim. She walks forward and looks at the doppelganger slumped over Tim's shoulder. "So, the rumors circulating on the streets are true. There is a doppelganger." She looks at Vinccenzo. "Your with the Sectarians, correct? How did you get involved in this capture?"

"That would take a long time to explain," Vinccenzo replies. "We really don't have that kind of time. There is more trouble at the Gate of-"

"Stop! You there with the dead body!" The estate guards finally catch up with Tim and Vinccenzo. "What is the meaning of this death and whoy have you disturbed the peace of our great Lord Mayor's final repose."

"Calm yourself, Captain Emenheiser," the female Elite says. "These are the heroes that caught the Old City Killer."

"That's just a rumor... wait, what is that!?" The older guard exclaims. He is winded. The man is obviously out of shape.

"A doppelganger, obviously."

"I- I can hardly believe it," Captain Emenheisier says with his mouth agape. "Wait! Why is it still alive?"

"We managed to capture him and thought Lord Commander Oakfirst or The Five would want to question the prisoner since it has information on the renegade sorcerer and the man's plans," Vinccenzo replies to the captain.

"The Lord Commander is at the Tribunal right now," the female guard says. "You can leave it here at Riftwatch. While I can open the gate so you can pass through to the Barracks Ward, it will take time. It isn't a simple process, as Iron Gate rarely is opened except for special ceremonies. Still, it's probably best to lock that thing in the Prison Tower. Our cells are quite full right now. There was a lot of mischief last night. The fog emboldened several thieves and other scoundrels. I've got at least four members of the Sabres locked up right now."

"Pfft! Just kill it and be done with the matter. Clerics can question the corpse." Captain Emenheisier motions to his men to take the doppelganger.

"I am Lady Christean Launceleyn, Second Captain of the Riftwatch," the female Elite moves to position herself in between Tim and Captain Emenheisier and his men. "The Lord Mayor's Honor Guard has no jurisdiction here at Riftwatch or on the streets of Old City. You are not a Palace Guard anymore Emenheisier. You lost that position years ago and why the Lord Mayor took you on is enigmatic. Perhaps he felt sorry for you, eh? And now he's been murdered on your watch."

"I- I wasn't on duty that night! That was Lord Commander Beaurepaire's failing and he's lost his sash and tabard for it. I will take his place."

"Doubtful."

"By the gods, so much posturing," Vinccenzo says. He shakes his head. "We don't have time for this... just get us through to the other side. We have to get back to the Gate of Scales as quickly as possible."

"Why? What else has happened?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 19, 2021)

*Tim replies,* "Guards are missing from their posts, either because of foul play, or because of bribery and/or betrayal, we don't know which. And we discovered a secret passage beneath the guard tower, which might explain how Whats-His-Face's men are able to travel without being seen. Need we say more?"


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 19, 2021)

Akos is still not happy with the prospect of going down into the tunnels. With unknown rat-people in the underground, thieves guild that surely goes through the tunnels occasionally and now potentially foul sorcerers minions...and all of them knowing the underground better than the heroes...he really doesn't like it.

With Tim rushing out, he shakes his head. His skills could help unlock the doors that would otherwise remain closed...but he has no intention of rushing through the city yet again. He instead takes time to calm the irrate nobleman and motions to the man the guard singled out for help.

"Hello, stranger, maybe I can help with the instructions while our good guard is busy. What are you looking for?" As an afterthought he adds
"And do you have the papers to move through the city unhindered? We are in special situation, as you may have heard."


@Aust Thale a man in silvery armor that retreats into his long robes even as he speaks is motioning to Falen to approach


----------



## Aust Thale (Apr 21, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos is still not happy with the prospect of going down into the tunnels. With unknown rat-people in the underground, thieves guild that surely goes through the tunnels occasionally and now potentially foul sorcerers minions...and all of them knowing the underground better than the heroes...he really doesn't like it.
> 
> With Tim rushing out, he shakes his head. His skills could help unlock the doors that would otherwise remain closed...but he has no intention of rushing through the city yet again. He instead takes time to calm the irrate nobleman and motions to the man the guard singled out for help.
> 
> ...



Falen:  
Mildly amused by the young nobleman accosting Roland the Guard, he does not respond to either, but responds to the fellow in the flowing robes engaging him in more civil conversation.  He realizes that he did not leave the Consulate with such papers and permissions.  He was unfocused on it, as he was more concerned about the page trying to shadow him and what it would take to ditch the young lad.  Not wise.  He had not changed his visage on this stroll through the city.  Perhaps he should have.  He would endeavor to not be a cloudy in his judgment in this place in the future.  It was most unwise.  

"I must have forgotten mine.  I was endeavoring to reach Commander Oakfirst.  Might you be able to assist me in that regard?  It's rather important.  I find myself perplexed with this city's inhabitants and their...anxiety."  

Falen is more interested in directions at the moment.  Or a map.  That would do nicely.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 21, 2021)

"Commander Oakfirst? High aim for a stranger. Unfortunately, we will not see him before we're summoned. Could be soon, but I have no way of ensuring it. I believe he can be found at The Tribunal...but without some form of papers or escort I doubt he would see you.

I am Loremaster Akos here with the special group of Sectarian, Elite and Regular guard. Maybe if you introduce yourself and state your business we can sort something out, hmmm?"


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 23, 2021)

*TIM & VINCCENZO AT THE IRON GATE:*


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim replies,* "Guards are missing from their posts, either because of foul play, or because of bribery and/or betrayal, we don't know which. And we discovered a secret  passage beneath the guard tower, which might explain how Whats-His-Face's men are able to travel without being seen. Need we say more?"



Captain Launceleyn listens intently while Captain Emenheisier seems stunned in silence. His men sheath their weapons and urge him to let the Elites of Riftwatch to handle the situation.

"Missing guards from the Gate of Scales... if I'm understanding you right," she muses. "That is quite concerning indeed." She motions to another Elite. "Soldier, go tell Lieutenant Covington that I have a job for him. He's to put together a detachment and go reinforce the Gate of Scales. There are Regulars there who need support. Make sure Castellana goes with him. He's going to need her keen senses and magical abilities."

"Yes ma'am," the Elite reacts with a salute. It seems the Elites of Riftwatch are no nonsense guardians of Old City.

"Now, let's get that gate open," she adds. *"OPEN THE IRON GATE!"*

Her voice resounds high into the air. The force of her shout goes beyond that of normal vibrato. There is magical enhancement in her voice. It pitches high in the air for all to hear. Tim would not be surprised if Oakfirst himself heard her word all the way at the Tribunal.

"There's no turning back now," she says in her normal voice.

A flurry of activity on the inner walls above Riftwatch and the Iron Gate can be seen and heard by the half-ogre knight and the Sectarian Guard. The men and woman working to get the gate open are like ants crawling along the framework of the closed gate. Tim hears what sounds like gears in a huge mechanical monster beginning to move. The only sound that he's heard similar to it, on this world, are the great steam-powered lifts of the Undercity that allow citizens to move up and down from there to the streets of New City. The sound is also eerily similar to the Great Ironworks Clock of the Imperial City of Kluanburgh in the Ailaithan Empire (on his home world), which he heard once while part of a Vrocian diplomatic mission.

"I've heard the story of this gate, but I've never seen it operate," Vinccenzo notes to Tim.

From the Old City Rift rises what looks like a massive animated statue... or at least it's arms, torso, and head. It looks like a giant made of ceramics, iron, and wood. It reaches out towards the gate and undoes a latch on the top of the gate's tower. The guards on duty seem to working to steady lines of taught rope and portions of the wall that appear to be weaker than the rest of the edifice. The giant construct grabs a handle and lifts it up into the air. The process is noisy and crumbles a very small section of the upper wall but the process isn't _truly_ destructive. It does kick up dust into the air. The Elites helping to work the complex mechanism cheer in triumph as the construct pulls the gate to itself and merges it to its torso. Then it disappears back down into the rift.

"Steam gnomes," Captain Launceleyn says after the noise dies down. "They're never subtle about the thing they build."

"Yes, but it works, and I must say it is impressive to behold," Vinccenzo replies.

Tim notes that the parts of the walls that crumbled weren't weight bearing but the process seems... excessive. The Riftwatch Elites work quickly to clean up the area and check the integrity of the, now, open gateway. They move to shore up any major cracks or fallen stonework. Tim notes that several of the Elites are dwarves and gnomes. Tim also understands why there are _no other_ buildings near Riftwatch except for the sturdy walls protecting the gateway and rift, as well as Pomander Estate.

"Let's get your prisoner to the barracks," Captain Launceleyn says as she heads towards the open gateway. "Try not to let the gawking citizens on the other side of gate rattle you."

Vinccenzo follows the Elite captain through the fading haze of the aftermath of the Iron Gate's open. Tim can't help but follow. Once on the other side, it is as Captain Launceleyn says. The people of the Barracks Ward have gathered around on the other side of the Iron Gate. There are nobles, shopkeepers, and peasants mixed alongside Regulars and Elites.

Standing closer to the impressive gate is an imposing elder dwarf with stern look of his face. His arms are crossed and he looks one step below irate. He glares _daggers_ at Captain Launceleyn who doesn't wither under his eyes.

"It was required," she says plainly.

"You better hope so or I'm going to personally call for your banishment from the city," the dwarf replies. "Iron Gate is never to be opened unless The Five all agree. You know that!"

"That's not even possible right now," she says. "There are only _four_ of them and-"

"That is not the point!"

"Commander Mildenhall, the morning rumors that the Old City Killer was caught and is a doppelganger are true!" She motions for Tim to step forward. "And there is more. The Gate of Scales was left unguarded this morning while the killer's captors were transporting the prisoner through the city's streets. The guards that were supposed to be on duty there have vanished. I'm sending Lieutenant Akia Covington and Miss Castellana to investigate."

"And, we were set upon by members of the Rising Swords," Vinccenzo adds. "They admitted who they were as they attacked us while trying to take the doppelganger. The Renegade is responsible for all this trouble."

The old dwarf bows his head and muses internal for nearly a minute. "Del Cannitha," he finally says. "That bastard again. First the fires and explosion in New City and now this..." He sighs and shakes his head before raising his eyes towards Big Tim. "I assume you haven't captured _him_ yet, Sir Valencia? Yes, I know who you are. You're quickly becoming a local celebutante here in Old City... whether you wish it or not. Regardless, Lord Commander Oakfirst has told me and the other commanders of your group and your mission to bring the Renegade to justice."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 24, 2021)

*AT THE GATE OF SCALES:*








*OOC:*


 I've decided that neither Tuck nor Breva went down into the secret passage, yet, since Tim didn't actually lead the way. The rope leading down is ready to be used and Tuck is making sure it is secure to the bars of the cell.








Neurotic said:


> Akos is still not happy with the prospect of going down into the tunnels. With unknown rat-people in the underground, thieves guild that surely goes through the tunnels occasionally and now potentially foul sorcerers minions...and all of them knowing the underground better than the heroes...he really doesn't like it.
> 
> With Tim rushing out, he shakes his head. His skills could help unlock the doors that would otherwise remain closed...but he has no intention of rushing through the city yet again. He instead takes time to calm the irrate nobleman...





Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Mildly amused by the young nobleman accosting Roland the Guard, he does not respond to either...



The nobleman continues his tirade toward Roland. "In Old City, local merchants and nobles always come first! You should know that rule!"

"Sir, that is not a rule," Roland counters. "There is no official protocol for taking your request first over a visitor from beyond this district's walls. Each request must be judged on its own merit." Roland holds up his hand. "I'm not saying your request has no merit. There is only so much I can do for you right now. There aren't enough Regulars here to deal with your problem, but we'll get more help here soon."

"Where are the Elites?" The nobleman complains. "This problem should be handled by Elites!"

"The Regulars can handle a stolen goods complaint," Roland insists.

"I must insist on the help of Elites," the noble finally notices Akos. He raises an eyebrow in surprise at seeing the Loremaster 'working' at the Gate of Scales. "But, a local hero-."

"Loremaster Akos is currently engaged in a special mission for The Five," Roland argues.

"Then why is he here helping you?"

Roland sighs. "His mission brought him here. I can't tell you more."

The nobleman introduces himself to Akos. "Lormaster, I am Lord Griffith Samuel Reddish. It is an honor to meet you. I hope you can help with my lost goods. I own a nearby shop that was broken into this morning. The Sparkling Moons sells only the finest of textiles and shoes and boots. We have the finest leather belts, pouches, and sheathes in all of Old City." He pauses. "Imagine my horror to find the back door smashed open and half my inventory gone or in ruins. The louts also made off with a fine carving of Kulan's great twin moons, which is how I came up with the name for the shop. My shopkeeper, Frederik, is rattled beyond belief. By the gods, the bastards took his cat too!"

Akos can tell the man is quite rattled and seems to care about his business and his employee. Roland listens to the man's plea with more concern.

"You didn't mention that a beloved animal was taken," the guard says. "That is horrible behavior! We will look into this matter as soon as we can!"

Just as Roland finishes speaking, a female voice rings out over the crowd. *"Make room! Regulars coming through!"*

Akos recognizes Marina's voice. The crowd parts slightly and she and the other Regulars who had been watching over the dead bodies on the street. Mariana is carrying Odhran's body slung over her shoulder while the other two Regulars are dealing with the fallen Rising Swords. Daithí is dragging the bodies of Castañon de Durgos and another of the dead mercenaries. Zaquiel is carrying the last of the Rising Swords. The dead are wrapped in their cloaks but Zaquiel's burden is bandaged. Along with the guards are three locals carrying the castoff gear of the mercenaries.

"We couldn't wait any longer for the meat wagon," Daithí says to Roland. "The street was getting crowded."

"And, some damn thieves made off with a couple of the mercenaries' swords!" Zaquiel adds. "We looked away for just a moment."

"It's got to be the Golden Sabres," Mariana notes. "They are growing more bold beyond the canals of Sordadon."

"We'll worry about the thieves later," Roland replies. "Take the bodies into the post, quickly."

Akos notes that the gathered crowd of locals making requests thins out slightly. The sight of dead bodies sends the austere scurrying away with handkerchiefs over their mouths and noses. Even Lord Reddish steps back from the Regular's and their grim cargo, but the nobleman doesn't leave. Roland waves the nobleman to move back as Mariana and the other Regulars take the bodies into the guard post. The young locals with the gear follow the Regulars into the post. Sergeant Herleva tells them to put the dead mercenaries in the empty cell with the secret passage. The gear is put away into storage. Zaquiel puts the wounded mercenary on an old ragged cot before escorting out the old matron. Mariana puts Odhran's body on a long table and covers it with the fallen guard's cloak.

"We promised them some coin to help us," Daithí says to his sergeant about the three locals.

Herleva goes into her own pocket and gives out handful of coppers and silvers to the young lads. She thanks them for their help.

"Glad to chip in," the oldest boy says. "You call on us if you need anything else, eh, Street Sergeant."

"Yes, thank you again," she says with a wry smile.

The boys leave the post and the old matron does as well, not wanting to be near the dead bodies. Roland asks the boys and Zaquiel escort the elderly noblewoman home.

"What a day," Roland says. He sighs again. He seems very tired.

Then, everyone hears it. A sound that rises high above Old City. Turning towards the sound, Akos and Falen watch as a colossal construct rises above the district. It reaches out towards something, lifts it high into the sky, and then pulls it to its form and disappears downward, it seems, into the ground.

"By the gods!" Lord Reddish exclaims.

"I can't believe it! The Five have opened the Iron Gate!" Roland exclaims.

The few remaining locals who had been seeking help from the Regulars are soon rushing off either towards their homes or north towards the the scene that just played out in the distance. Daithí and Roland seem to be in shock.

Inside the guard post, Breva and Tuck hear the ungodly racket. Tuck knows the sound immediately. He heard the sound of the Iron Gate being opened once before when the city was under siege from the Underearth. He had been very young, barely out of his hatchling stage. The gate was opened to allow the Palace Guards and Regulars to get to the walls surrounding the Old City Rift more quickly. Morlocks had tried to use the Great Gate Construct as a ladder to the city above. The gate has never been opened again since that day. The tunnels the morlocks had used were either sealed or collapsed during the ten-day siege.

*"The Iron Gate,"* Tuck says. Mutt sits close to his packmate and is unusually quiet. *"It stands open."*

Sergeant Herleva can only nod.

*OOC:* Since Akos, Breva, and Falen aren't from Bluffside, they would need to make a successful Knowledge (local) check to know about the Iron Gate. Knowledge (architecture and engineering) would be useful, as well, but more for inspecting the Iron Gate and the Great Gate construct.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 2, 2021)

Commander Mildenhall said:
			
		

> *He sighs and shakes his head before raising his eyes towards Big Tim.* "I assume you haven't captured _him_ yet, Sir Valencia? Yes, I know who you are. You're quickly becoming a local celebutante here in Old City... whether you wish it or not. Regardless, Lord Commander Oakfirst has told me and the other commanders of your group and your mission to bring the Renegade to justice."




*Tim salutes Commander Mildenhall, while keeping Mani's limp form on his shoulder,* "Nay, I haven't caught him yet, but I give ye my word of honor that I will. I owe him one for singeing my eyebrows with that fireball trap of his. I was sore for two days. Lucky for me, I'm a quick healer. But I won't kill him, unless he forces the matter. I'd rather bring him back to you, sir, and watch him face a tribunal. But first things be first; would ye kindly allow us into the barracks, and show us a proper cell where this creature can be kept? He has magical powers which must be dampened. He is extremely dangerous."


----------



## Neurotic (May 2, 2021)

Loremaster finds himself surprised and in wonder. How many secrets does this old city hold! And all his for exploration.
"A moment, young one, this is once in a lifetime opportunity."

Knowledge (local): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15


----------



## Knightfall (May 3, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim salutes Commander Mildenhall, while keeping Mani's limp form on his shoulder,* "Nay, I haven't caught him yet, but I give ye my word of honor that I will. I owe him one for singeing my eyebrows with that fireball trap of his. I was sore for two days. Lucky for me, I'm a quick healer. But I won't kill him, unless he forces the matter. I'd rather bring him back to you, sir, and watch him face a tribunal. But first things be first; would ye kindly allow us into the barracks, and show us a proper cell where this creature can be kept? He has magical powers which must be dampened. He is extremely dangerous."



"If you'll allow it, commander," Captain Launceleyn says. "We should put him in the Prison Tower."

Tim notices that she motions to a tall tower behind a high wall, which sits alongside the northeastern tower of the barracks. Tim notes that barracks is more like a castle than guard house. He'd seen the building over the inner wall dividing the Barracks Ward and the Golden Ward, but only the fortresses top ramparts. In truth, it is small in comparison to the massive Palace of Old city, but then everything in Old City is small compared to the Ancients structure.

"Yes, putting this creature in the tower is probably the best idea," Mildenhall agrees. "However, the Prison Tower is usually reserved for prisoners with foreign political ties. Putting it... him in there could cause a debate about whether or not an enemy of Bluffside set him on Old City as a means of sabotage or sowing chaos. Also, The Five has final say on who is sent to the tower."

"I don't think they'll mind," the captain notes. "It's better he be locked away where he can't do any more harm. And, I don't think the Elites would want to tend to him every day. Best to let the Custodians handle this one."

"Let's hope so," the commander motions for his Elites to take Mani into custody. Three tough looking guard with Elite sashes take the doppelganger off Tim's hands. "I think a Mid-Level cell will do. One of the enhanced ones."

He and the Elites lead the captain, Tim, and Vincenzzo around southeast tower of the barracks towards the walled in tower. Tim can see that there is a stone walkway that leads from the upper part of the barracks to just above the midpoint of the tower. At the base of the wall surrounding the tower is a small gate guarded by four men decked out in breastplates. Each have longswords, daggers, and crossbows of the finest quality. They salute Commander Mildenhall as he approaches.

"Sir! What can the Custodians do for you today?" One of them says.

"I have a prisoner for the tower," Mildenhall replies. "It is a special case." He motions to the doppelganger. "This is the Old City Killer. We need to lock him away in an enhanced cell. Mid-level. Away from any other prisoners until charges can be brought at the Tribunal."

"Yes, sir." The man takes a closer look at the doppelganger. "Hmm, a shapeshifter. I have two cells that can probably hold him. The best one is High Level but The Five want us to save it for the Renegade, once he's caught. There is another at mid-level, but its _wards_ aren't as strong." He ponders and then nods his head. "It will do and can get the Wizard Council to come and strength the magicks."

"Good, good."

Without any fanfare, the gate is opened and all head inside. The courtyard is stark and spotless. The tower itself is shaped like a pentagram and its walls are made of smooth rock that doesn't allow for any handholds. Tim doesn't see any windows. A set of double doors leads into the tower and Tim doesn't have to duck his head.

"This tower was built to house a variety of foes..." the captain says while smiling at Tim. "There are cells big enough to house a large dragon but those are underground and rarely used anymore. Access to then is through the Old City Rift, but the cells are considered to be part of the tower."

"Bluffside has had many enemies over the centuries," Mildenhall adds.

"This way sir."

The Custodians lead the way up a central spiral stone staircase. Beyond its stout iron handrail is open air except for the wide stone walkways that lead to the outer walls of the tower and rings of doors with barred windows. The place is surreal and enigmatic.

"The Prison Tower used to be a wizard tower back when Old City was first founded," the custodian says. "But the tower's original builder and owner, Zibarin, moved to the Wizard District soon after it was built. He left the tower to the Bluffside Regulars in his will. The barracks were added later."

"I'm always impressed by this structure," Mildenhall says.

Tim finds that the tower was built to accommodate a large girth and he is able to climb the stairs with ease. Just before reaching the top of the tower, the custodian leads them out onto a stone walkway that leads to the tower's northeastern wall. There sit three cells with iron doors. The custodian orders for the central cell to be opened and Tim watches as the guards and Elites take Mani inside. Soon, the door is locked and the half-ogre knight is looking at the doppelganger through a small, barred window.

"If he can escape from here," Captain Launceleyn says to Tim. "It's very unlikely there is any cell in Bluffside that can hold him."

"As long as he's in that cell, he won't be able to change shape," the custodian says.

"Good enough, I say."


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2021)

Breva listens to the Loremaster's tale of theft with interest, but before he can comment he starts at the great din of noise. "The Iron Gate you say? Forgive my ignorance, but I am but newly arrived in the city. What is the significance of that?"


----------



## 1_particular_person (May 3, 2021)

Vincenzo exhales slowl


Knightfall said:


> "If you'll allow it, commander," Captain Launceleyn says. "We should put him in the Prison Tower."
> 
> Tim notices that she motions to a tall tower behind a high wall, which sits alongside the northeastern tower of the barracks. Tim notes that barracks is more like a castle than guard house. He'd seen the building over the inner wall dividing the Barracks Ward and the Golden Ward, but only the fortresses top ramparts. In truth, it is small in comparison to the massive Palace of Old city, but then everything in Old City is small compared to the Ancients structure.
> 
> ...



Vincenzo exhales slowly in relief at now seeing the enchanted creature in confinement. A small smile of victory curls on his mouth. He looks to Tim and says, "well done."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 3, 2021)

*Tim nods,* "So be it. If he escapes, and I have to go after him again, I shall imprison him in the realm of Death, on that I give my word of honor. Now, my liege, I ask your forgiveness, for we must now leave as quickly as we came. We left things in disarray, I'm afraid, and we must follow the new lead and strike while the iron is hot."

With that, Tim  salutes the commander, bows politely, motions for Vincenzo to follow, and turns to leave.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 3, 2021)

Vincenzo said:
			
		

> *He looks to Tim and says,*"well done."




Tim simply smiles at his friend, and claps him on the shoulder as they turn to leave.


----------



## Knightfall (May 3, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster finds himself surprised and in wonder. How many secrets does this old city hold! And all his for exploration.
> "A moment, young one, this is once in a lifetime opportunity."
> 
> Knowledge (local): 1D20+11 = [4]+11 = 15



Akos muses for several minutes as he goes over in his mind what he knows about the Iron Gate.



Spoiler: What Akos Knows About the Iron Gate



Akos did know that the inner gate known as the Iron Gate is considered not only vital to Bluffside's inner defenses, but also that it is only opened during political ceremonies or in times of great crisis. Otherwise, it remains closed. He also knows that only The Five can give the order to open the gate. For it to be opened means that either someone gave an order they shouldn't have or the crisis in the city is worst than Akos and the other know.

The Loremaster had absolutely no knowledge of how the gate is opened and seeing the Great Gate Construct (as he will soon learn it's called) rise above Old City is both awe-inspiring and frustrating to him. He is a Loremaster! How could he have not known about it! Those are the thoughts racing through his head. If he'd followed Tim and Vinccenzo, he could have seen it better.





Scotley said:


> Breva listens to the Loremaster's tale of theft with interest, but before he can comment he starts at the great din of noise. "The Iron Gate you say? Forgive my ignorance, but I am but newly arrived in the city. What is the significance of that?"



"The Iron Gate is meant to stand closed," Sergeant Herleva says. "It's a symbol of stability... both from a military and a political standpoint."

"Gods, for it to be open," Mariana muses. "Perhaps another member of The Five has died?"

"More than likely they opened it for Tim after seeing the doppelganger and hearing what's transpired here," Tuck says. "As to who opened it... someone might lose their position or their head for using the Construct."

"Let's hope no one died or loses their head," Herleva notes. She shes the look on Breva's face and goes into more detail as they step out of the guard post and see the stunned looks on the faces of many in the crowd, which has thinned out. "The Great Gate Construct was built generations ago by the steam gnomes. At first, it was merely a curiosity and barely moved at all. Over time, the gnomes and the Wizard Council enhanced it to be able to perform more complex movements. It used to stand in the center of The Grand Gallery in front of the Palace. It was moved into the Old City Rift for maintenance and never came out again. Morlocks tried to invade Bluffside through the rift and after they were repelled, the Construct was repurposed to stand guard near the top of the rift and open the Iron Gate."

She notes the look on Roland's face and Akos pacing back and forth deep in thought. "You saw it."

"It was... amazing. And frightening."

"I can hardly believe it," Lord Reddish says. "M- my shop can wait, I think."

"I think the Regulars can spare some time to help you while this is going on, Lord Reddish," Roland replies. "Work must go on even as The Gate stands open."

"Loremaster, are you troubled?" The Street Sergeant asks Akos, a bit worried.

*OOC:* Changed the color I'm using for Sergeant Herleva. Using light green for Tuck while posting for @JustinCase.

BTW, the designation of Street Sergeant is a bit like how there are Street Judges in the Judge Dredd comics and movies. However, they don't have free reign to pass out sentences but are relied on to keep order throughout Bluffside. Herleva is one of the nicer Street Sergeants.


----------



## Knightfall (May 3, 2021)

*Elsewhere in Old City...*
Custodio wonders if he being punished by the gods. He knows being forced to sit through the tribunal process about the disaster that occurred in New City is meant to be a punishment by Sir Silvon for his lack of decorum as a member of the Purifier's temple. Yes, he'd had to testify about what he saw and did during that crisis, but he had expected to be discharged from the proceedings afterwards. Instead, both his Temple Master and Lord Commander Oakfirst had insisted that he sit quietly and learn something about chain of evidence and proper procedure. The d'Elite of the Vanquisher is ready to pull his hair out by the time the Lord Commander is called to testify.

Custodio watches Lady Pomander out of the corner of his eye. She sits next to him under a deep robe and hood. No one else but he and the Lord Commander know she is there watching the proceedings. The Magistrates tear into Oakfirst about how he could let key figures from the crisis just pick up and leave the city. Of course, they are referring to Terger, as well as Gralf and Pekko. There are threats of ostracization, which causes a murmur in the crowd. Lady Pomander giggles under her hood. Several others try to suppress laughter. There would outrage if the Magistrates tried to ostracize Lord Commander Oakfirst.

The murmur dies down and then there is shouting heard rising in the distance... coming from the north of the Tribunal. That is the one problem with having an open-air courtyard for legal proceedings, the risk of interruptions. Custodio becomes tense. This is no minor disturbance. Something major has happened. The shouting become screams that continue to rise and fall in the distance. Custodio thinks he hears someone say 'gate'. He looks at the Lord Commander and can see he is worried too. Lady Pomander stands and looks towards the north. "What has happened now," she says to herself.

*"Bailiff! Find out what in the Nine Hells is going on!"* Lord Brynmor Rosson shouts over the noise. *"By the gods, we will have order in Old City!"*

Custodio knows that Lord Rosson is all about law and order and hates to be interrupted when he is trying to improve his political position in Bluffside. The man put in a bid to become the newest member of The Five, although Custodio doubts the man realizes he'd have to give up being a Magistrate if he did win the position. The bailiff salutes Lord Rosson and rushes away from the Tribunal with several other members of the Guards of the Tribunal. A handful of Elites go with them. The murmuring returns and quickly turns into outright chatter.

*"Quiet!"*

The murmuring continues for several minutes. Eventually, the bailiff comes back. He is white as a sheet. "L- lord Ros- son," he can barely get the Magistrates name out. "The Iron Gate stands open!"

*"What!"* A different Magistrate yells. *"May the gods save us!"*

Lord Rosson turns bone white and nearly falls trying to get up out of his chair.

Oakfirst turns to look at Lady Pomander. His eyes are wide. She shakes her head and pulls off her hood. The gathered crowd gasps and begins to panic and shout.

*"I do not know why!"* She yells.

The shouting stops. The gasping increases and some of those in attendance begin crying. Custodio gets up out of his chair and looks at the Lord Commander.... then at Sir Silvon. The paladin nods and Custodio knows his punishment is over. Oakfirst turns back to the Magistrates and speaks.

"My lords, this tribunal is over, for now."

"You, you don't get to decide-" Lord Rosson tries to say.

"Lord Rosson, the tribunal is over!"

"Yes, yes mi' lady."

Lady Pomander nods to Oakfirst and then motions for him and the Elites to go find out what has happened. "Go Custodio. He will need your help."

"Yes mum," Custodio says. He rushes out of the Tribunal with the other Elites and is soon running beside the Lord Commander. In all there there two dozen guards heading towards the Iron Gate.

"It has to be them," Oakfirst says. "I hope they caught the Renegade."

Meanwhile...
Two of the other members of The Five watch from the Palace of Bluffside as the Great Gate Construct rises from the Old City Rift and opens the Iron Gate. It is either one of the other members of The Five making a play for power or someone has made a grave mistake that will cost them their life. Lord Wilton Blander fumes in silence while Lord William Wellington III watches the colossal construct do its work with fascination.

"At least we know it still works," Lord Wellington muses. He is grinning from ear to ear. "I never thought I'd get to see it work again."

*"This cannot happen! Only I- WE can open the Iron Gate!"*

"Calm down, Wilton."

In the Gardens:
The dragori-fehr watches as the Great Gate Construct rises up over Old City in the distance. The other tenders had tried to keep him from scaling one of the Garden's massive trees. Sylemis wonders what all the fuss could be about. He ponders and then thinks of Tuck and the kobold's new allies and friends. Yes, they seemed like his friends. Perhaps they caught the sorcerer. "I hope you are well, my friends." He looks over the expanse of the gardens and watches as many of the citizens of Old City rush back into the district, proper.



Spoiler: DM Only



Through the looking glass:
"This is not the chaos I want for Bluffside!" Phelix Del Cannitha yells at the crystal mirror in front of him and rages over the events transpiring in Old City. "They will rally everyone to their sides! I must stop them!" He turns to one of his Loyalists. "Go! Stop them! Bring me that doppelganger!"


----------



## Knightfall (May 5, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods,* "So be it. If he escapes, and I have to go after him again, I shall imprison him in the realm of Death, on that I give my word of honor. Now, my liege, I ask your forgiveness, for we must now leave as quickly as we came. We left things in disarray, I'm afraid, and we must follow the new lead and strike while the iron is hot."
> 
> With that, Tim  salutes the commander, bows politely, motions for Vincenzo to follow, and turns to leave.



The duo head back down the spiral staircase with Captain Launceleyn close behind them. Commander Mildenhall stays behind to talk with the Custodians abut extra security for the Prison Tower.



1_particular_person said:


> Vincenzo exhales slowly in relief at now seeing the enchanted creature in confinement. A small smile of victory curls on his mouth. He looks to Tim and says, "well done."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim simply smiles at his friend, and claps him on the shoulder as they turn to leave.



Once outside the tower, the two adventurers can see that the number people gathered around the Iron Gate has quadrupled. While most are ordinary citizens drawn to the area by the activation of the Great Gate Construct, there are dozens of guards that stand firm at the entrance of Regulars Barracks. Most of them seem to be either Regulars or Elites but there are also other guards ringed around the Iron Gate. Vinccenzo notes their gray silk sashes to Tim. They are Palace Guards. They keep the crowds of onlookers away from the open gate.

As the duo and Captain Launceleyn near the Iron Gate, Tin sees Lord Commander Oakfirst talking to the Elites of Riftwatch. He is interrogating them with vigor. Standing next to him is Custodio Vecchi. One of the Elites points towards Tim and Vinccenco, but Tim is sure that the Elite is pointing out the captain walking behind them. Oakfirst turns and glares at Launceleyn. He quickly moves through the crowd to her and the duo.

"Now, before you lose your tem-" Captain Launceleyn tries to say.

*"SAVE IT!"* Oakfirst barks. "You'll be lucky if The five don't have you swinging by a noose by the end of the week."

"There was a vital reason," the captain says back defiantly.

"The only reason you had was your political ambition," Oakfirst yells back. "I've heard what your reason was and if it is true that this doppelganger they brought you is the Old City Killer, and I do not doubt THEM, you will at the very least have to stand before The Five and face a reckoning. They may not have sentenced to death, but they could take your position away as Second Captain of Riftwatch!"

Captain Launceleyn crosses her arms. "You assume too much, commander. If I was a political as you say, I would not be Second Captain of Riftwatch. I would be First."

"It is widely known you wanted the position and were enraged when you didn't get it," Oakfirst retorts. He looks at Tim and Vinccenzo. "I'm sorry you've been caught up in her... defiance. I will try to make sure The Five know it wasn't your idea to open the Iron Gate. She could have escorted you and your prisoner through Lady Pomander's Estate, if there was that much of a rush. It's not like we haven't done it before with important prisoners."

Custodio had been caught off guard by Oakfirst sudden burst away from the Iron Gate, and it takes a moment for the Elite to catch up. A dozen Elites come with him, and they set up a tight ring around the the Lord Commander and the others.

"I hear you've been busy, Tim," Custodio says to the half-ogre knight. "I wish I could have been there to help."

Oakfirst ignores Custodio's attempt to lighten the mood. "I hear you convinced Commander Mildenhall to put killer in the Prison Tower. I'm assuming that was your idea too. I know that Mildenhall isn't ambitious enough to suggest that but I'm going to have to talk to him about protocol."

"From what they've told me of this Mani, as he calls himself, it is the only place where the doppelganger could be properly secured. He has magical abilities that make him dangerous. Even the strongest cells in the barracks likely wouldn't have held him."

"And you didn't think to mention the special cells that exist in both The Palace and in the Wizard District!" Oakfirst fumes. "Now, be silent! You're digging your hole even deeper!" He moves to Tim and Vinccenzo and shakes both their hands. "Bluffside thanks you for bringing this killer to justice. I'd like to hear all about it, but from from what I understand there are some missing guards at the Gate of Scales and something about a hidden passageway. You can tell us all about it on the way. Custodio, your with us."

"Yes sir."

The Lord Commander looks at Captain Launceleyn impassively. He sighs. "Captain, you are officially relieved of duty until further notice. I expect you to comply and to turn in your sash and tunic. You are confined to your home until The Five decide whether or not they want you to stand and face either them or The Tribunal. Pray it's only the former."

Tim and Vinccenzo can see that the captain's face has shifted from defiance to fear.

"Let's go," Oakfirst says. He leads the way towards the Palace instead of towards the Iron Gate. The Palace Gate, a normal gate, opens for them and closes just as quickly. He leads them to an adjacent gate, which Vinccenzo knows is called the Lady's Gate. It leads into the private estate of Lady Pomander. He leads them to a smaller gate that comes out on the other side of the Iron Gate near Riftwatch. "You might think I'm trying to make a point to her, and you'd be half right. I'm also making a point to the citizens of Old City that even though the Iron Gate stands open, the way is shut to all but The Five." He sighs again. "Now, tell me everything. Don't leave out a single detail. The reports I'm going to have to write after this mess..."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 6, 2021)

As they travel toward the Gate of Scales, Tim tells Commander Oakfirst *everything*; he emphasizes Mani's ability to work magic, even with his hands tied and mouth gagged.

*Tim surmises,* "It's almost as if he simply wills the effects into existence, with his thoughts."

Tim also mentions the strange goings-on concerning the guards not being at their posts. Tim suspects either misdirection, bribery, or foul play.

*Tim suggests,* "Were I you, my liege, I'd summon a priest, post-haste. I hear that it is difficult to lie in the presence of a high priest. No doubt they have some sort of spell that helps them sense the truth."


----------



## Knightfall (May 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> As they travel toward the Gate of Scales, Tim tells Commander Oakfirst *everything*; he emphasizes Mani's ability to work magic, even with his hands tied and mouth gagged.
> 
> *Tim surmises,* "It's almost as if he simply wills the effects into existence, with his thoughts."



"You _have_ been busy," Oakfirst replies. "It sounds like he might be some sort of Enchanter. There are ways to cast magic without using the traditional hand gestures and materials. He abilities are something for The Five and the Wizard Council to determine. But, I know Commander Mildenhall well, and he will be very cautious when dealing with the doppelganger." He pauses. "While the Prison Tower is likely where this _Mani_ would have ended up in the end, I wasn't going to indulge Captain Launceleyn's ego."



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Tim also mentions the strange goings-on concerning the guards not being at their posts. Tim suspects either misdirection, bribery, or foul play.
> 
> *Tim suggests,* "Were I you, my liege, I'd summon a priest, post-haste. I hear that it is difficult to lie in the presence of a high priest. No doubt they have some sort of spell that helps them sense the truth."



"So, you never found young Aceron. Hmm, let's hope the doppelganger didn't murder him and lied to you about his fate. It doesn't surprise me that Geoffrey Suggitt has disappeared from his post. The young man is troubled and his entire family is a mess. If it wasn't for my high regard for Arcanus Appolyon and his willingness to help try to straighten the man out, I'd have dismissed Suggitt from the Elites years ago. More than likely he is drunk and face down in a bed." He pauses again while passing the closed gate of the Lord Mayor's residence. "Guards being absent from their post at the Gate of Scales is more troubling. Its watch post is key for the security of this ward. For there to be a secret passage leading out of one of its cells is major contravention. It's hard to believe that the Elites stationed there wouldn't have known about it, and if that is the case, that means the corruption in the ranks of the Regulars and Elites goes well beyond what I've suspected."

"I haven't heard of any major escapes happening at Post #30," Custodio says. "It's always had a good reputation among the Elites. A prime assignment with a lot of recognition."

"Yes, that's _why_ we should be worried," Oakfirst replies. He glances at Tim and Vinccenzo. "For it to be abandoned just as you're ambushed by the Rising Swords while transporting the doppelganger to the barracks cannot be a coincidence. And from what you've described, it doesn't seem like we're dealing with foul play. Someone has been paid to look the other way."

"Or were in on it," Custodio adds.

The Gate of Scales comes into view and you can see that Akos, Breva, and Tuck are gathered outside the guard post along with the Regulars guards Mariana and Roland. There are numerous citizens gathered around them asking questions and making requests to speak to an Elite. When the Lord Commander comes into view, the two guards quickly come to attention.

"Commander Oakfirst," Roland says while saluting. "I hadn't expected you to come deal with this situation. Lieutenant Covington and Arcanus Noguera are already inside with Sergeant Astagnory interrogating the prisoners."

"I know," Oakfirst says grimly before heading towards the door to the guard post. "Custodio, stay here with Sir Tymbeck and the Sectarian. I must go deal with Captain Launceleyn's lapdog." He disappears inside and you can hear him order both Herleva and Arcanus Noguera out.

Herleva rushes to stand next to Roland, her eyes wide. "He looks really angry."

The human woman who comes out with her shakes her head in disbelief. "I knew this was going to happen. I hate it when the Second Captain orders me into a mess. Why -- oh why -- doesn't she just reassign me?" The tall woman sighs and shakes her head.

Oakfirst slams the door to the guard post shut but that doesn't stop you from hearing his voice raised in anger at the lone Riftwatch Elite left inside. What is troubling is that Lieutenant Covington yells back him with vigor. The argument goes on for a good ten minutes.

"How does he get away with saying that crap and not lose his position in the Elites?" Roland asks, flabbergasted.

"From what I've heard, he's too valuable to get rid of," Custodio says. "He's one of the best investigators in the Elites." He looks at Tuck. "He's probably better than you at tracking people down. Plus, his family is very well... _connected_ to both the nobility and the citizens of the Undercity."

"I have a feeling he might get reassigned this time," the arcanus notes. "That will make my life easier."

"Don't count on it," Custodio says. "He's a favorite of The Five. Even this mess with the Iron Gate likely won't tarnish him too much. The man is brilliant. The fact he's an arrogant standish doesn't seem to matter. He's not a bad man, just hard to work with."

*"You will follow my orders, Akia, or I will have you reassigned to the Bluffside Mountain Rangers!"* Commander Oakfirst yells from inside the post. The silence that follows is deafening.

The crowd around the guard post thins out even more. Soon there are only a handful of onlookers left. Most of them are dumbstruck by the Lord Commander's vitriol towards such a highly respected member of the Elites.

*"People, don't just stand there gawking, go home!"* Roland orders.

Soon only Lord Reddish and another man is left standing around your group and the Regulars. Tim notes that the other man doesn't look like a servant or even a local. He looks like he could have some goblin blood in him.

The Lord Commander comes out of the guard post with a middle-aged man who seems like he'd be more at home on the streets stealing coin purses. His ruddy hair is slicked back (almost greasy), and he has a scruffy face and appearance. While he wears the uniform and sash of a Elite, it doesn't look like he takes very good care of his clothing. His boots and his weapons, however, are immaculate.

"Arcanus Noguera, you are to remain here and help figure out what in the Nine Hells has gone on here at Post #30. Custodio will have oversight while you are working alongside this group of heroes. Is that understood?"

"Yes sir."

"I still say you're making a m-," Lieutenant Covington says in a weaselly voice. The man's voice oozes with spite and arrogance.

"One more word out you, and that reassignment begins now," Oakfirst growls.

The man says no more.

"Sir Valencia, Sir Sciarra, Loremaster Akos, Mr. Tuck, Sectarian d'Lucio," Oakfirst says. "I see you've met Arcanus Castellana Noguera. She is a diviner, so you should find her useful in finding out what has happened here. I looked at the hole in the floor -- it should not be there! -- and the passageway underneath, and I looked over your prisoners. They seem secure enough, but I will send a full detachment of Elites that I _personally trust_ to take them into custody for transport to the barracks." He shakes his head. "It's too bad about Odhran. While I didn't know him personally, I'd heard good things about him in my reports. He was likely on his way to becoming an Elite some day. Tragic."

"Sir, I'll let you know what we find," Custodio says.

"Yes, regular reports this time, Vecchi. No slacking off the paperwork... to me or to Sir Silvon."

"Yes sir."

Oakfirst pulls a pouch off his belt and tosses it to Tuck. "A s_tipend_ from Lady Pomander for all your good work so far. While you haven't brought the Renegade to justice yet, bringing in the Old City Killer is a boon for Bluffside. I'm quite impressed. But, don't get too distracted from your mission. Del Cannitha is the prize we really want."

The Lord Commander looks around. "Where did Master Relgar go? Did the Wizard Council call him back?"

It is at this point that it dawns on Tim and the others that Relgar hasn't been with them for some time. The group has this sense that he is fine, but he has gone his own way and hasn't been part of the team for some time. It's strange. It's almost like he faded into the background.

"And who is this?" Oakfirst motions to Falen. "Someone new working with you?" He moves to shake the half-hobgoblin's hand. "Or are you just a newcomer to our fine city? I hope these recent troubles won't put you off staying in Bluffside?" Oakfirst doesn't balk at Falen's heritage. The man has likely seen all sorts of people in his time as the head Bluffside's guards. "I am Lord Commander Reginald Oakfirst. Your name, sir?"

*OOC: *The pouch contains 500 platinum pieces. The pouch is a _bag of holding_.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 7, 2021)

Tim notices Falen, and just on a hunch, estimates that he is no mere, random newcomer.

*Tim bows politely,* "Nice to make your acquaintance; I am Sir Tymbeck Valencia, but you may call me Tim."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (May 7, 2021)

"Vinccenzo d'Lucio, at your service, sir." this human is armed and armored, but wears what seems to be a uniform, looking much like Arcanus Noguera, you can call me "Vinny."


----------



## Neurotic (May 7, 2021)

Akos nods to Sir Oakhurst as he enters
"Sir."

While the shouting match goes on he focuses his attention on dispersing the crowd. As Oakhurst comes out he answers as he can
"This good man...such as he is...just asked to speak with you. The Fates brought you here just in time so this may be a sign he is about to join us."
"As for master Relgar, after we fought in one of the taverns with renegades followers, he excused himself saying it is too different from his quiet research life or some such. Really, we were in too much hurry to find the rest of the team. But he didn't just disappear."


----------



## Aust Thale (May 18, 2021)

Falen:  
All of this chaos has Falen mildly confused.  The nobleman, Roland, these Tymbeck and Akos fellows...something tells Falen that he would do well to pay attention.  Perhaps they might assist him.  However, Bluffside appears to be falling apart.  Assassinations, blackmail, and surreptitious messages are one thing; they are the sharper edges of diplomacy and coercion, something he had some experience observing.  Open insurrection, anarchy, and running skirmishes in a crowded city were something else.  Mercenaries accosting guests (him); these competing factions abandoning the pretense of order: these were the trappings of war.  He had heard that Bluffside had become volatile.  He was both curious and anxious about the point of it.  Power grabs tended to be blunt instruments whereas spycraft was almost surgical.  To be effective, however, both had to have a point.  This was wholly lost on him.  Except...the trembling ground...and the mention of the Iron Gate...he knew a little about that legend, something he read perhaps?  Or heard about...    
Dice Room: *knightfall_falen*
[url=https://rolz.org/info?4ma82y3wkx:koticcho]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2021)

Breva watches all the posturing with interest and turns inward considering._ I really must learn more about the various factions in this city before I get myself into a bigger mess. There is more going on here than I had any idea about._

His reverie is broken as Sir Oakhurst exits the building. _He breaths a sigh of relief as Akos speaks. He merely nods at Sir Oakhurst as he departs and then turns his attention to Falen who seems perhaps almost as lost as he. The other newcomer this 'Vinny' seems to be more associated with the establishment here. __Perhaps a good source of the information I need? But there is a bit of an unsavory look about the fellow..._

He realizes he is probably staring. And so he moves to introduce himself. "Breva Sciarra, Paladin of the Purifier at your service." He says with a bow.


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos nods to Sir Oakfirst as he enters
> "Sir."
> 
> While the shouting match goes on he focuses his attention on dispersing the crowd.





Scotley said:


> Breva watches all the posturing with interest and turns inward considering._ I really must learn more about the various factions in this city before I get myself into a bigger mess. There is more going on here than I had any idea about._



Breva watches as Akos works to help Roland clear out the onlookers.

As he muses, Breva tries to focus on what he does know. The crisis with Mani seems to be over but there could be political repercussions that hopefully won't fall on him or his new allies. There is Phelix Del Cannitha and his Loyalists. The renegade sorcerer seems to be pulling string from his planar hideout. Breva _feels_ that it would be next to impossible for Phelix to send the Rising Swords after them and the doppelganger without help from someone in the city. At the very least, Breva is sure that the arcanist is responsible for the missing guards. He probably bribed them or had his ally, the one Mani had mentioned, bribe them for Phelix. Breva tries to recall the person's name but does remember that a shop near the Gardens is acting a front for a guild of thieves. Of course, that assumes the doppelganger can be trusted. If so, that means that Phelix has two doppelgangers in his employ.



Neurotic said:


> As Oakfirst comes out he answers as he can
> "This good man...such as he is...just asked to speak with you. The Fates brought you here just in time so this may be a sign he is about to join us."
> "As for master Relgar, after we fought in one of the taverns with renegades followers, he excused himself saying it is too different from his quiet research life or some such. Really, we were in too much hurry to find the rest of the team. But he didn't just disappear."





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> His reverie is broken as Sir Oakfirst exits the building. _He breaths a sigh of relief as Akos speaks. He merely nods at Sir Oakfirst as he departs and then turns his attention to Falen who seems perhaps almost as lost as he. The other newcomer this 'Vinny' seems to be more associated with the establishment here. __Perhaps a good source of the information I need? But there is a bit of an unsavory look about the fellow..._



"Oh, he does, does he?" Oakfirst replies to Akos. He raises an eyebrow and looks Falen over again. "He seems to be lost in thought right now." He smiles. "As for Relgar, if he felt he had to go his own way, it's not for me to say. He'll likely have to deal with the Wizard Council, but I'll let Lady Pomander know he's gone back to his home in the Wizard District." He shrugs. "She probably won't mind. We both noted that his heart didn't seem to be into all this sorcerer hunting."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim notices Falen, and just on a hunch, estimates that he is no mere, random newcomer.
> 
> *Tim bows politely,* "Nice to make your acquaintance; I am Sir Tymbeck Valencia, but you may call me Tim."





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Vinccenzo d'Lucio, at your service, sir." this human is armed and armored, but wears what seems to be a uniform, looking much like Arcanus Noguera, you can call me "Vinny."





			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He realizes he is probably staring. And so he moves to introduce himself. "Breva Sciarra, Paladin of the Purifier at your service." He says with a bow.





Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> All of this chaos has Falen mildly confused.  The nobleman, Roland, these Tymbeck and Akos fellows...something tells Falen that he would do well to pay attention.  Perhaps they might assist him.  However, Bluffside appears to be falling apart.  Assassinations, blackmail, and surreptitious messages are one thing; they are the sharper edges of diplomacy and coercion, something he had some experience observing.  Open insurrection, anarchy, and running skirmishes in a crowded city were something else.  Mercenaries accosting guests (him); these competing factions abandoning the pretense of order: these were the trappings of war.  He had heard that Bluffside had become volatile.  He was both curious and anxious about the point of it.  Power grabs tended to be blunt instruments whereas spycraft was almost surgical.  To be effective, however, both had to have a point.  This was wholly lost on him.  Except...the trembling ground...and the mention of the Iron Gate...he knew a little about that legend, something he read perhaps?  Or heard about...



Falen is indeed lost in his own thoughts. The Iron Gate has been opened. If Lord Max had been standing here next to him when it happened, his mentor would be both giddy with excitement and very, very worried about the Fate of Bluffside. From what he heard Lord Oakfirst shout at the lieutenant, it wasn't one of The Five of who ordered from the Great Gate Construct to be activated and the gate to be opened. Could one of the other Lord Commanders being planning a coup on the sly while this renegade is on the loose? Falen had seen dozens of broadsides with the man's face and name on it as he traveled from the embassy to here, the Gate of Scales. Lord Max knew most of Old City's gates by name and studied most of them, casually, in his research into the district and the Iron Gate, in particular.

He glances at Sir Oakfirst and the other men and woman gathered around him. Sir Tymbeck is large man who towers over everyone. He is obviously more than human, but Falen isn't sure what his other half is. There is the man who calls himself Vinny. He looks like he might be another guard, but he doesn't look like he's a member of the Regulars. There is the Paladin of the Purifier, Breva Sciarra. For a paladin to be involved in the hunt for this Phelix person means that the renegade must be very dangerous... or very evil. There is the man who came alongside the Lord Commander and behaves like he knows Akos and the others.

A big dog comes up to Falen and sits down right in from of the half-hobgoblin. He looks happily at the seer and wags his tail. He seems to be waiting for Falen to pet him. A kobold walks up to the large canine and pats him on the head. The dog pants and wags his tail more as the kobold scratches the dog's ear.

Besides the guard Roland, there is a female halfling who Roland seems to defer to, as well as the woman who took one of the bodies into the guard post. Falen didn't catch her name or the name of the other guards who helped with the fallen... brigands. Falen thinks he hears someone mention "Rising Swords" and he's heard of them. They are a bunch of nasty mercenary types who are plague. The Rising Swords are banned from entering most of the good-hearted city-states and kingdoms of Kanpur's Northwest, although sometimes coins speak louder than deeds. No one seems to be saying anything about The Dusk, which doesn't surprise Falen.

Falen notes that the noble who was so irate a moment ago is still hanging around. His curiosity seems to be keeping him from rushing off, or maybe it is the fate of his shop and his employees cat that is keeping him nearby. He keeps motioning for the Lord Commander to speak wit him but Sir Oakfirst keeps waving the man away.

Finally, Roland has to pull the noble aside. He orders him to go wait in a nearby tavern called The Round Axe. "I will come see you shortly and handle this matter, personally. The Lord Commander is too busy right now."

The man glumly agrees and head off through the gate and out of sight. Roland begins chatting with the halfling woman. he calls her Herleva and she motions for him to check on the prisoners first before heading off to help the noble. He heads into the guard post while she orders the other human guards "to get to work putting the guard post back in order."

By the time Falen has circled back to Sir Oakfirst, the head of the Bluffside Regulars is once gain looking at him. The look on his face says that he is waiting for Falen to either speak to him or leave.


----------



## Aust Thale (May 19, 2021)

Falen: 
Knowledge Arcana Check (per OOC communication)  Full post coming later today.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 19, 2021)

*Tim says, to Oakfirst, continuing the conversation,* "We've had quite the run, my lord, chasing down this "Mani," and placing him into cutody. But I fear we are just beginning. We cannot ignore this secret passage; we must see where it leads. Or to whom. Who's to say Phelix is the only sorcerer? There could be a cabal. Who's to say that Mani is the only doppelgänger? There could be a coven. From what I've seen, we need to be ready for anything. Especially ones like Mani, who can cast magicks without even speaking or waving their hands. I've never seen such a talented creature, able to use magic with but a thought. It troubles me, because I wonder if ANY cell is secure enough to hold him?"


----------



## Knightfall (May 20, 2021)

Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Knowledge Arcana Check (per OOC communication)  Full post coming later today.





Spoiler: OOC for Aust Thale



While Lord Max believes the original Palace Construct was sentient, Falen has learned through his own research that the original construct was more like a half-iron, half-stone golem than a warforged. Yes, the design and functionality was inspired by the artificers of Sharn but inner workings didn't have a soul.

The mages that called Bluffside home back then was contracted by Jarman the Wise to help create the Palace Construct. These mages formed a bond during the process and the origins of the Wizard Council come from that camaraderie (and one-up-man-ship). Each of the schools of magic played a part in the design and functionality of the Palace Construct. What role the School of Necromancer took is a mystery that Falen was never able to figure out. Most of the other schools contributions were straightforward. (You can come up with them if you want.)

As for the Great Gate Construct that was built from the bones of the original construct, it is more clockwork creation than magical construct. At its core is steam power. It's fabrication is primarily dwarven but with some human restrictions and design elements. In truth, if The Five let the dwarves redesign it perfectly, it would likely work a bit better but it would cost a lot more to maintain. The current construct can do little more than rise out of the rift, open the gate, and pull the iron door into its chest. Falen is fairly certain it can't put it back!

Thus, when the Iron Gate is open, it is open for a long period of time. It will take either major brute force or powerful spells to move it back. Teleportation or dimensional shifting. Perhaps The Five have it moved back by hired stone giant workers brought in from the southern peaks of the Sundered Mountains. It will be costly to put the Iron Gate back, regardless.[/OOC]


----------



## Aust Thale (May 20, 2021)

Falen:
Thinking to himself, "WHAT?!  Doppleganger?!"  A moment of surprise comes over him, barely noticeable, but there.  His eyes dart toward the fighter called Tymbeck for a brief moment.  And just as quickly, his confusion clears, "You are Sir Reginald Oakfirst, Lord Commander of the Regulars?  My name is Falen; I will make this brief, so long as you do not jump to conclusions before you query me longer.  I trade in information, and I have some that you should probably know, as the possession of such appears to be leaving corpses about the city.  The handbills that are posted around the city are of Phelix Del Cannitha of Sharn.  He leads the Dusk.  And they are here.  They use the Rising Swords and the Arreptitii, to what end I am exploring.  But there is a pattern to be sure in their killings.  They do not do so to foment unrest, nor do they do so indiscriminately.  I understand there are serial killings; have the authorities, or perhaps you, connected the killings?  If not, do you have a list of who they are and what they were in the community?"   If pressed, Falen will only share that he trades in information, and he came upon this quite by accident in the course of a mission as a courier.  However, he trusts the Lord who put him on this mission, so clearly he is intended to be here and ferret out more about it.  He believes that the killings have similar roots as Legatus Avictus' killing.  And knowing who these people were to the city, as well as to each other, it might be possible to find the common thread...and pull it.  But he's not keen on sharing that sort of detail with Oakfirst just yet.  Not before he knows who he is.  He studies his visage as well, determined to put it to good use as well in the future.  The doppleganger that his new acquaintance refers to might well be that thread; hence, his surprise.  It would explain a lot.  Especially regarding Scribe Amphion's odd appearance.  "I'd like to meet this doppleganger."

"While on the subject, Lord Commander, do you have a Guard-Sergeant who carries the name 'Vonner'?  I encountered him upon entering the city.  I allowed him to fleece me of an agate such that I could spare his life.  He will not be as fortunate if I encounter him again.  He commanded a squad of "Regulars" that did not look like your people.  Scruffy-looking mercenaries would be a polite description.  Armed and armored vagabonds would be more accurate.  Given the reputation of the "Rising Swords" as rather unkempt, he certainly looked the part.  Thoughts?"   This second part is simply a way to give Vonner the proverbial middle digit, even it is possible that Falen's assertion is actually accurate.

"By the way," Falen adds as an afterthought, "you do realize that getting that construct to close the gate is going to be difficult, right?  There is a reason that it hasn't opened in decades.  Simply put, the Five know it's difficult to close."


----------



## Knightfall (May 20, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says, to Oakfirst, continuing the conversation,* "We've had quite the run, my lord, chasing down this "Mani," and placing him into custody. But I fear we are just beginning. We cannot ignore this secret passage; we must see where it leads. Or to whom. Who's to say Phelix is the only sorcerer? There could be a cabal. Who's to say that Mani is the only doppelgänger? There could be a coven. From what I've seen, we need to be ready for anything. Especially ones like Mani, who can cast magicks without even speaking or waving their hands. I've never seen such a talented creature, able to use magic with but a thought. It troubles me, because I wonder if ANY cell is secure enough to hold him?"





Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Thinking to himself, "WHAT?!  Doppleganger?!"  A moment of surprise comes over him, barely noticeable, but there.  His eyes dart toward the fighter called Tymbeck for a brief moment.  And just as quickly, his confusion clears...



"I hope you are wrong about the doppelganger and his ability to escape from his cell," Commander Oakfirst replies. "I don't think transferring him to one of the enhanced cells in the Palace will work any better. Moving him again could bring more attacks. But, if it becomes necessary, it would probably be better to have the Wizard Council lock him away in their district. I know they have special magical cells that can hold almost anything secure. But, again, we'd have to get him there. I'm sure one of the council could teleport the doppelganger to the Wizard District, but it's not up to me. The Five will decide what to do with him."

He pauses, lost in thought. "If Del Cannitha has a cabal of sorcerers on his side, the city is going to be hard pressed even with the help of the Wizard Council. And, so far, Phelix hasn't inflicted any harm in their district. Yes, some of the Regulars tower wizards were hurt in New City when the explosions went off, but it wasn't targeted at them... based on the evidence I've seen. Thus, they aren't as invested as The Five," He looks at Tim. "If you think the passageway will lead to the missing guards or even the sorcerer's Loyalists, then I will let you all take the lead in its exploration. Custodio and Arcanus Noguera will go with you, of course."



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> "You are Sir Reginald Oakfirst, Lord Commander of the Regulars?  My name is Falen; I will make this brief, so long as you do not jump to conclusions before you query me longer.  I trade in information, and I have some that you should probably know, as the possession of such appears to be leaving corpses about the city.  The handbills that are posted around the city are of Phelix Del Cannitha of Sharn.  He leads the Dusk.  And they are here.  They use the Rising Swords and the Arreptitii, to what end I am exploring.  But there is a pattern to be sure in their killings.  They do not do so to foment unrest, nor do they do so indiscriminately.  I understand there are serial killings; have the authorities, or perhaps you, connected the killings?  If not, do you have a list of who they are and what they were in the community?"



Commander Oakfirst listens to Falen's words carefully. Falen can tell the old soldier isn't the sort to jump to conclusions but as the seer continues speaking, Oakfirst's face becomes increasingly grim. He raises an eyebrow when Falen mentions both the the Dusk and the Arreptitii. When Falen pauses for internal reflection, Oakfirst replies.

"That is a lot of information and I would like very much to know where you came by it. Yes, Phelix Del Cannitha is at large in Bluffside and wanted for numerous crimes. That's no secret and easily learned." He pauses and looks a Falen carefully. "However, while I've never heard of these Arreptitii, I have heard of the Dusk. They are a coalition of assassins that are infamous to say the least. They are guided by gold and zealotry and it wouldn't surprise me that the Renegade might have dealings with them since we know he's in league with the Rising Swords." He pauses again. "But, I've never seen any reports of the Dusk working with the Rising Swords. In many ways, the two groups are rivals." He looks towards the guard post where the prisoners are being held. "I wonder..."

He shakes his head. "The leader of the Dusk is a woman who goes by the name Shamiram. The reports I've seen on her is that she is originally from Assylonia, which is near Sharn and the other Dragonmarked Cities. She is believed to be ancient and skills beyond mortal means. A demigoddess if the reports are to be believed. I find it very unlikely that Del Cannitha, as powerful as he is, has managed to take over the Dusk from her. However, if he has hired members of the Dusk, it would be very bad for Bluffside if they are indeed here, as you say."



Spoiler: DM Only



Oakfirst - Knowledge (local) check: 1D20+7 = [16]+7 = 23





			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> If pressed, Falen will only share that he trades in information, and he came upon this quite by accident in the course of a mission as a courier.  However, he trusts the Lord who put him on this mission, so clearly he is intended to be here and ferret out more about it.  He believes that the killings have similar roots as Legatus Avictus' killing.  And knowing who these people were to the city, as well as to each other, it might be possible to find the common thread...and pull it.  But he's not keen on sharing that sort of detail with Oakfirst just yet.  Not before he knows who he is.  He studies his visage as well, determined to put it to good use as well in the future.  The doppleganger that his new acquaintance refers to might well be that thread; hence, his surprise.  It would explain a lot.  Especially regarding Scribe Amphion's odd appearance.
> "I'd like to meet this doppleganger."



Oakfirst steps closer to Falen. "You really need to tell me where you came across this information. Right now."

Falen can sense the man will brook no deceit on Falen's part. It is not menace but concern that guides the man's insistence. As Falen spins his story about being a courier, he has a gut feeling that his freedom is on the line if the Lord Commander doesn't believe him. Falen pushes the story into the absurd without intending to do so. It's quite the tale once he's done. If he is going to jail, at least it was with a flourish. But, once he finishes and asks to see the doppelganger, Commander Oakfirst's visage shifts to what it was before.

"Amazing, it sounds like you've had quite the week! I'm shocked you were able to get here without being waylaid by pirates. It's too bad you lost that chest overboard. It sounds like it could have netted you a small fortune. Yet, here you are and with valuable information too. I thank you. It might save lives. I'll make sure a writ is made out in your name for, what do you think Custodio, 500 gold? Is that enough?"

"I think we need to find out if the Dusk are actually here in Bluffside first, but if you feel he should be paid up front, it's your decision commander."

"Prudent," Oakfirst muses. "Yes, lets say 100 gold up front and the rest once we're sure the Dusk are here." He looks at Falen. "I'm sorry to say that I can't authorize you being able to see the doppelganger. If you stick around and help these other fine adventurers locate Del Cannitha and bring him to justice, I'm sure you'll have a chance to see the creature." He looks at Vinccenzo and Tim. "From what I understand, he's unconscious right now and likely will be for some time."



Spoiler: DM and Aust Thale Only



Falen - Bluff check: 1D20+1 = [4]+1 = 5
Oakfirst - Sense Motive check: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (fails)
  

I don't believe it! 

You get a bonus of 500 XP for telling the truth but not the whole truth. If any of the other PCs choose to roll a Sense Motive check, I'll let you roll a Bluff check with a +2 luck bonus.





			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> "While on the subject, Lord Commander, do you have a Guard-Sergeant who carries the name 'Vonner'?  I encountered him upon entering the city.  I allowed him to fleece me of an agate such that I could spare his life.  He will not be as fortunate if I encounter him again.  He commanded a squad of "Regulars" that did not look like your people.  Scruffy-looking mercenaries would be a polite description.  Armed and armored vagabonds would be more accurate.  Given the reputation of the "Rising Swords" as rather unkempt, he certainly looked the part.  Thoughts?"   This second part is simply a way to give Vonner the proverbial middle digit, even it is possible that Falen's assertion is actually accurate.



"Sergeant Vonner!" Oakfirst spits on the ground. "I kicked that fool out of the Regulars over a year ago. I would have had him and half his team swinging by a noose if the Lord Mayor hadn't intervened. I doubt he's working for the Rising Swords. They, at least, have some sense of honor." Oakfirst sighs. "I really hope Captain Shantilayla didn't make the mistake of bringing him back into the Regulars of New City." He throws up his hands in disgust. "I know The Five are giving her more freedom than Captain Cowden had as head of the Dungeon and for the protection of New City, but if she's willing to go against my wishes this much, I'm going to have to go have a serious discussion with her!" He shakes his head before looking at Falen. "Where was this? New City, right? He always did like to accost people arriving in the city after coming up from the Undercity on the steam lifts."



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> "By the way," Falen adds as an afterthought, "you do realize that getting that construct to close the gate is going to be difficult, right?  There is a reason that it hasn't opened in decades.  Simply put, the Five know it's difficult to close."



Oakfirst is taken aback by Falen's knowledge of the Iron Gate. He looks at Custodio and the Elite guard just shakes his head.

"You are very well versed in our city, Mr. Falen," Oakfirst says. "Is this is your first time in Bluffside or do you trade information here regularly? If so, you're going to want to make sure you have an official permit from one of the local guilds. It's not a big deal and won't cost you very much and you won't have to join... unless you want to broker information about adamantine or other sensitive information. That falls under the strict guidelines set out by the Adamantine Security Council and The Five. Also, I must insists that you don't go around selling information about Bluffside's defenses... even the politically motivated ones." He crosses his arms. "And don't sell any information about The Five even if you can prove it's true. That will get you locked away in a place that even I won't be able to get you out of. Understood?"


----------



## JustinCase (May 20, 2021)

Tuck follows the conversation with interest, rubbing his dog Mutt behind the ear absentmindedly. Then, seeming to remember his manners, he seizes a lull in the conversation and moves up to Falen.

*"Name's Tuck,"* the kobold says, *"And this is my friend Mutt. Careful, he's a fierce one!"*

In complete contrast to Tuck's words, Mutt moves up to Falen with his tail wagging and his nose pressing against the man's hand, almost begging for a cuddle...

*"So,"* Tuck continues to everyone, *"Are we going into the tunnel, or moving straight for the sorcerer's lair? I've got some more things to do, but this is our first priority."*


----------



## Neurotic (May 26, 2021)

"We'll take Mr Falen with us. He seems to know much and obviously knows about Loyalists. It is not quite obvious, but Arreptitii in Ticin means 'The fanatics' or with a bit of imagination 'The loyalists'. And he can do his task of uncovering The Dusk with some help. Even if it means he needs to help us follow our own threads."

Turning to Falen
"As I said before, we can help you meet with The Commander. We can exchange info on the way. If you're looking into serial killers or misterious disappearances, we have some leads. Old City Killer is captured and he is just derranged artist, he has nothing to do with those you seek or his own kind."


----------



## Knightfall (May 27, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"So,"* Tuck continues to everyone, *"Are we going into the tunnel, or moving straight for the sorcerer's lair? I've got some more things to do, but this is our first priority."*



"I vote for _Waldo's_ lair," Custodio says. "But I've been absent from the group so I'll let you decide. The crystalline flower, the  is back at the Lord Commander's old childhood home. I had it when we left there to go the Gardens yesterday morning, but I dropped it off there for safekeeping before going to check and make sure the Lord Commander and the others were okay."

Custodio turns to Akos. "Did you figure out the correct phrase to use with that flower to get into _Waldo's_ planar hideout? I remember you were working on it." The Elite Guard looks towards the guard post. "Maybe this is another way in... a safer way?"









*OOC:*


Copied and expanded from previous post...
By going over the phrases, Akos is fairly certain (lets say 98%) that illumination is the trigger that will open the portal to Phelix's Enclave, but it won't be a light in the dark but, instead, be _"An Intense Flame under a Dark Moon."_ Most likely something to do with flames touching the bloom and madness around the eyes (either literal insanity or a successful Perform check [DC 20]).

Custodio's previous stated information about Evocation magic makes Akos think of the _Dancing Lights_ cantrip but that won't be powerful enough. the 1st-level spell, _Burning Hands_, might be a better choice, but Akos thinks any low-level fire spell will do to ignite the bloom and open the portal. He has a sense that the more powerful the spell chosen the longer the portal will remain open (likely 1 to 4 minutes per spell level [roll 1d4]).

However, if the flames are too hot, the bloom will be consumed (requires a Spellcraft check [DC 25]) and the group will have to find another way to get back from the demiplane. If the Spellcraft check fails by 5 or more, the bloom will be used up. If the check succeed by more than 5 but less than 10, add 1 minute for the portal being opened. If it succeeds by 10 to 15, add 2 minutes, etc. Any spell that enhances a character's skill check can be used to make the portal stay open longer. (Relgar was fairly certain that it wouldn't stay open for longer than 20 minutes.)

(Akos is 100% certain it is a demiplane in the Ethereal Plane. It might be possible to get back through the Ethereal Plane or even the Shadowstar Sea but the Loremaster isn't 100% sure. He is sure that the group can't get there through the Ethereal Plane.)

The group has learned from the research that both Relgar and Akos did that there is another bloom in the Museum of Sem La Vah (located in Old City), and while the bloom does grow out in the wilds of the ruins, it is very rare and tends to attract earth-based monsters (and deadly plants) to it due to its crystalline nature and magical properties. The blooms grow individually not in clusters. As far as the Tenders know, the flower doesn't exist in the Gardens.






"I did not come under attack from the sorcerer's Loyalists," Oakfirst notes. "Neither did Lady Pomander. Del Cannitha likely didn't have the men to spare after you lopped off some of his hydra's heads." He pauses. "That reminds me. Custodio told me that you suspect Barclay Winton, the owner of The Crossed Candles, of being in league with the Renegade."

"His real name is Kelik and he runs a thieves guild out of that building," Vincenzzo says. "At least, that's what the doppelganger told us."

That name makes Tuck remember the three assassins that wanted to kill Relgar. They'd followed him, Akos, and Relgar through the streets of New City and then attacked them in the Silverbow Inn. There had been a woman named Teresa and a human named Shylock. The other assassin died nameless. A group of Elites had arrived after the fight was won and Shylock was taken into custody. The woman got away but vowed to seek vengeance against Akos in the future. Teresa had bragged that her guild would kill all of Relgar's friends and allies including Tim, Custodio, Lady Émilienne, Sir Oakfirst, and Lady Pomander. Émilienne had come under attack on the road between Old City and the Wizard District but she managed to fight off her attackers with a handful of Sectarians. Loyalists tried to ambush Breva, Tim, and Custodio in the streets of Old city, but it didn't go well for the attackers. Tuck isn't sure what happened to those foes. Were they all killed? He tries to remember what Shylock and Teresa said.

"I wish I could say that is a surprise," Oakfirst says. "Barclay seemingly came out of nowhere several years ago and set up his candle and wax shop with great fanfare. His wares have become a favorite of the nobles of Old City." He pauses. "I've always suspected there is more to that man than a simple shop owner. He loves to spin a story and seems to know of things happening in the district before they become public knowledge. Not criminal things, mind you." He rubs his chin thoughtfully. "I've had his shop under surveillance for almost six months now but we've never been able to catch him at anything illegal. If he is running a thieves guild, my watchers haven't found any signs of it."

"Or they are being paid off," Custodio suggests.

"Not every member of the Bluffside Regulars are on the take, young man!" Oakfirst snaps. "Besides, the Elites watching the shop are being helped by the Dark Lanterns."

"Terger?"

"No, he's still fighting the Graythorns alongside the Bluffside Mountain Rangers out near Rockgrave Keep. That death cult is causing all sorts of trouble in the Aarzen Valley. The elves of Ravensilath have gotten involved and their help has kept the Graythorns at bay. My latest reports note that Rhodes is still out there too, even though Terger let him go. He and Terger have become quite the fighting team."



Neurotic said:


> "We'll take Mr Falen with us. He seems to know much and obviously knows about Loyalists. It is not quite obvious, but Arreptitii in Ticin means 'The fanatics' or with a bit of imagination 'The loyalists'. And he can do his task of uncovering The Dusk with some help. Even if it means he needs to help us follow our own threads."



"So these Arreptitii are the Loyalists. That's good to know," Oakfirst says. "We don't need any more _new_ evil bastards running around Bluffside. Let's hope The Dusk are not here but be prepared in case they come out from shadows. My reports on their organization have always indicated that they never attack in the day and that they never attack en masse like the Rising Swords. They are subtle yet deadly."

"Maybe they killed the Lord Mayor," Custodio suggests.

"That is a possibility," Oakfirst agrees. "Something to let The Five know. I've already told them that Phel-, excuse me, _Waldo_ might be targeting them all for death. They're bolstering they personal guards, although they are going to have fewer options with the Bluffside Militia now activated."

"When did that happen?" Roland asks.

"Right after learning the Lord Mayor was killed. Lady Pomander made the suggestion and all but Lord Blander agreed. Lord Commander Simonis cast the vote for the deceased Lord Mayor." He sighs. "It takes a bit of time to get the militia ready to go into service. You won't see them on the streets likely until tomorrow evening." Oakfirst notes the disgruntled looks on the faces of the Regulars. "I expect you all to work with them and help them when required. Yes, they won't have the same ranks as you all but don't go lording over them."

"Yes sir," Herleva says. Akos notes a lack of enthusiasm in her voice.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Turning to Falen
> "As I said before, we can help you meet with The Commander. We can exchange info on the way. If you're looking into serial killers or mysterious disappearances, we have some leads. Old City Killer is captured and he is just deranged artist, he has nothing to do with those you seek or his own kind."



"Hmm, from what Tim told me, Del Cannitha might have doppelgangers in his employ. Are you sure they aren't in league with this Mani?" Oakfirst asks. "Tim said he knows of them and they might know of him."


----------



## Neurotic (May 27, 2021)

"Might know OF Mani . While I cannot be perfectly aboslutely sure, I believe he is derranged even for their standards. And too much public exposure is bad for all of them."
Akos answers the question about opening of the portal and part of his words are directed at the Lord Commander.
"I believe I know how to open the portal, but it won't last long. So it would be quick in and out. Or we get trapped in the plane with the sorcerer and hope it survives his death. It would be great if we could get access to _Plane Shift _scroll or two just in case. And if someone could cast powerful fire spell at the portal, I'll do the rest."

Looking back toward the guardhouse.
"I think we should explore the tunnel first. It may be leading us into the thieves guild and have nothing to do with our target. But given the resources he put into causing chaos...it may be an alternate entrance...or exit."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (May 28, 2021)

"The tunnel _is_ a potential source of further trouble. we should atleatst see where, or to whom , it goes to" Vinny chimes in with his opinion.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 28, 2021)

*Tim nods in agreement,* "Agreed, we cannot let this go uninvestigated; even if it doesn't lead us to Waldo, it might lead us to some of his cronies."


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "Might know OF Mani . While I cannot be perfectly absolutely sure, I believe he is deranged even for their standards. And too much public exposure is bad for all of them."



"Hmm, yes, doppelgangers are a secretive bunch," Oakfirst muses. "I came across one out in the wilds of the valley once over 25 years ago, but he wasn't a vicious killer... just a hunter after stag. He didn't like being questioned though and once my patrol decided he wasn't a threat, weo let him go and he ran off as quickly as he appeared. We never saw him again, well, not that we know of."

"I don't believe they are inherently evil," Custodio suggests. "Well, I'm not an expert, so whose to say if all doppelgangers are alike. Mani is certainly deranged and I think he's evil to the core. If there are doppelgangers working for Waldo, I doubt they're good or sane."



Neurotic said:


> Akos answers the question about opening of the portal and part of his words are directed at the Lord Commander.
> "I believe I know how to open the portal, but it won't last long. So it would be quick in and out. Or we get trapped in the plane with the sorcerer and hope it survives his death. It would be great if we could get access to _Plane Shift _scroll or two just in case. And if someone could cast powerful fire spell at the portal, I'll do the rest."



"Let's try not to get trapped," Custodio says. "I'm sure the Wizard Council would have such scrolls and they could be... encouraged to donate them to the cause." He looks at his commander.

Oakfirst nods. "I will ask Lady Pomander to get you the scrolls. She has some magical ability herself, so she might have something in her home in case the council gets their feathers all ruffled and refuse to help." He looks _casually_ at Vinnny. "It seems they are holding back a bit. They are concerned about Del Cannitha, of course, but they seem to think the Renegade is best left to the Regulars and this team."



Neurotic said:


> Looking back toward the guardhouse.
> "I think we should explore the tunnel first. It may be leading us into the thieves guild and have nothing to do with our target. But given the resources he put into causing chaos...it may be an alternate entrance...or exit."





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "The tunnel _is_ a potential source of further trouble. we should at least see where, or to whom , it goes to" Vinny chimes in with his opinion.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods in agreement,* "Agreed, we cannot let this go uninvestigated; even if it doesn't lead us to Waldo, it might lead us to some of his cronies."



"I'll leave you to it then," Oakfirst says. He shakes hands and pats backs before leaving the post under the supervision of the Regulars and your group of heroes. Before he leaves, he scratches Mutt on the top of the dog's head and says to Falen. "If you have any more information for me, look for me at the Palace or the Tribunal." He pauses and looks at each of you before continuing to speak. "I do have to head to the Military District for a few days, but if you have something urgent, just send Custodio. Paperwork is piling up and I need to attend to some security matters for the entire valley. Good luck!"

"Thank you, sir," Custodio says.

Oakfirst nods.

"So, I looked at the hole in the floor and dropped a torch down there," Arcanus Noguera says. "I didn't get a good look before the Lord Commander shooed me out, but it doesn't look too deep." She pauses. "I have to tell you, I'm not much of a fighter. Almost all my spells are divinations and a few protection spells. If there is danger, I won't be able to do much fighting."

The young arcanus leads the way into the guard post and enters the cell with the hole cut out of it. Solomon glares at her and then at Tim. Mambru stands in the other cell with his back against one wall. Narzissa lies on the cell's old cot with her face towards the wall. She doesn't even flinch when the group enters the guard post. The guard Daithí has been watching them while the group was speaking to Oakfirst.

"We have Tim for the really dangerous foes," Custodio replies. "He can handle it, and I'm a decent fighter. Don't worry about it. Stick with the Loremaster and the Sectarian..." He turns to Vinccenzo. "You said your name was Vinn, right?"

"Uhm, is the dog coming with us?" She says as Mutt comes up next to her and growls at Solomon. She pats the dog on the head and he wags his tale.

The evil cleric steps back from the bars and the dog's teeth. Roland takes a shift watching the prisoners and Daithí heads outside to start dealing with a few peddlers passing through the gate. Sergeant Herleva starting going through the post's incomplete and shoddy paperwork.

"I wouldn't even try to separate him from Tuck," Custodio says with a laugh. He looks back to see the kobold urban ranger enter the post alongside the newcomer, Falen. The two of them seem to be getting along well, or, at least, there isn't any friction between them. Custodio takes a look down the opening to the passageway below. "Hmm, no footholds." He notes Breva's rope tied to the bars of the cell. "I see you were already planning on heading down before Oakfirst and I arrived." He looks at Tim through the bars. "It's going to be a tight squeeze for you, my friend." He smiles at the big knight.

"So, who is going first?" The Elite guard asks.


----------



## Neurotic (May 28, 2021)

"Oh, but consider the beast closed in with the cleric in a small cell...until he breaks...or the dog goes hungry."
Akos shows a bit of imagination and a disturbing little smile as his fey side asserts itself for a moment...








*OOC:*


<craft disturbing mental image> ranks 10 







before he shakes it off, glaring at Solomon.
"Of course, that's something Unseelie would do, not I. Lucky you, cleric...but I can still Plane Shift you there if you don't behave."


----------



## JustinCase (May 28, 2021)

*"I'll go first,"* Tuck says definitively. *"I know tunnels."*

He does not need to refer to his race, and that kobolds are more comfortable in narrow underground tunnels than any other race except, perhaps, dwarves. And as a kobold, Tuck knows that any tunnel that hides something or someone, is bound to have traps.

His own tunnel has. Many, many traps.

Before moving down, he thoroughly checks the tunnel entrance and everything he can see. When satisfied, he takes a pebble and tosses it down first, before calling over Mutt to see and smell if there's anything he missed.









*OOC:*


Search for traps: 1D20+15 = [20]+15 = 35

Darn, being thorough is right! If there are any traps, Tuck finds them.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 28, 2021)

Tim allows Tuck to go first; as soon as the landing area is pronounced safe, Tim grabs the rope and squeezes his big form into the hole, climbing down to the confines of the tunnel; he fits, but there's not a lot of wiggle room.

*Tim says, in a quiet tone,* "I'm right behind you, the whole way. I'll never be more than 10 feet behind you. If you see enemies, get behind me and let me face the assault. That's what I do."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (May 28, 2021)

Vinccenzo takes his turn going down the hole without much fanfare, though it is mainly to get  his guard up


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2021)

*Down into the Unknown:*


Neurotic said:


> "Oh, but consider the beast closed in with the cleric in a small cell...until he breaks...or the dog goes hungry."
> Akos shows a bit of imagination and a disturbing little smile as his fey side asserts itself for a moment...
> 
> 
> ...



The arcanus's face blanches as she considers what Akos suggests. Sergeant Herleva looks up from her paperwork and glares at the Loremaster. She wags her finger at him disapprovingly.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> before he shakes it off, glaring at Solomon.
> "Of course, that's something Unseelie would do, not I. Lucky you, cleric...but I can still Plane Shift you there if you don't behave."



Solomon's unbending glare quickly turns into one of uncertainty. He looks at Akos and then at Mutt. The big dog grows at him and the cleric's eyes betray his internal worries.



Spoiler: Neurotic Only



Let's call that a Bluff check: Akos - Bluff check: 1D20+16 = [7]+16 = 23
Solomon - Sense Motive check: 1D20+3 = [8]+3 = 11
Heh! 

*Ad Hoc Reward:* 100 XP





JustinCase said:


> *"I'll go first,"* Tuck says definitively. *"I know tunnels."*
> 
> He does not need to refer to his race, and that kobolds are more comfortable in narrow underground tunnels than any other race except, perhaps, dwarves. And as a kobold, Tuck knows that any tunnel that hides something or someone, is bound to have traps.
> 
> ...



The entrance isn't trapped. Tuck is certain of that. He can see the arcanus's torch down below, but it likely won't stay lit long. He can see that the floor is damp and the pebble he tosses down doesn't bounce very high, maybe a half-a-foot off the floor of the tunnel. He can smell mold wafting up from down below even before Mutt comes up next to him. The dog sticks his nose into the hole. Mutt doesn't seem to smell anything dangerous, but he is quite interested in exploring down below. He lifts his head and barks at Tuck once with his tongue hanging out.

It's an easy climb for Tuck and he is soon down in the tunnel. No, it's actually a small chamber that is 10 feet wide and 15 feet long. There are four sets of doors. A set of double doors stand partially open to the north. The doors open outward into what looks like a 15-ft-long choke point that is only 8 feet wide. The other three exits from the room are all single doors on each wall.

Mutt whines from up above and barks twice. The big dog jumps down from above and almost lands on top of Tuck. While the dog's jump isn't graceful, Mutt doesn't hurt himself. He comes up off the floor a big damp. The floor isn't slick but it could be tricky to run on if a fight breaks out. Mutt shakes himself and then puts his nose to the floor and begins going through the room. He stops near the open double doors but doesn't rush away. Instead, he moves towards the western door and sniffs at the crack under the door. He begins to growl.

*OOC:* @JustinCase, have Tuck make a Listen check.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Search for traps: 1D20+15 = [20]+15 = 35
> Darn, being thorough is right! If there are any traps, Tuck finds them.











*OOC:*


That's considered a 45, so yeah, if there had been traps, he'd have found them. I'm going to extend that Search check to the first room Tuck finds himself in. Tuck can tell that none of the doors are trapped and that there aren't any traps in the floor or on the walls. None of the doors are locked but the western door appears to be stuck.









Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim allows Tuck to go first; as soon as the landing area is pronounced safe, Tim grabs the rope and squeezes his big form into the hole, climbing down to the confines of the tunnel; he fits, but there's not a lot of wiggle room.



Tim finds the way down to be tight and tedious. Without the rope, he'd have fallen for sure. As it is, his fingers slip on the rope and nearly faceplants on top of Mutt. The dog barks at him and then goes back to growling at the door he's standing in front of. Tuck is standing next to big dog and trying to pull him away from the door, so Tim a place to come down safely. Tim is soon standing over Mutt. The room is damp, yet Tim has to be careful to not step on the arcanus's torch.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Tim says, in a quiet tone,* "I'm right behind you, the whole way. I'll never be more than 10 feet behind you. If you see enemies, get behind me and let me face the assault. That's what I do."





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinccenzo takes his turn going down the hole without much fanfare, though it is mainly to get  his guard up



"Is there any room for us down there?" Custodio says. His voice resounds through the chamber, but it isn't overtly loud. The small room seems to act as an echoing chamber.

Vinccenzo doesn't wait for the answer. He slides down the rope and comes to land right next to Tuck near the open double doors. There is very little light, as the torch has become damp and is only embers now. Then Tim accidentally steps on the torch and crushes it under his foot. The light goes out and Vinny can no longer see.

*OOC:* While I should make you guys roll Climb checks (DC 5) to climb down successfully with the rope without falling, I'm not going to worry about it. Too much dice rolling.


----------



## Knightfall (May 28, 2021)

Both Tuck and Tim can see that there are two statues against the walls flanking the center of the room. The statues are 20 feet into the room and they look like winged beasts. Neither one of them appears to be moving but the two adventurers are sure if they are just statues or something... else.

*OOC:* I forgot to put the statues on the map. Just a sec.


----------



## JustinCase (May 29, 2021)

*”What is it?”* Tuck whispers to Mutt, then moves closer to that door and listens intently. 









*OOC:*


Listen: 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17


----------



## Neurotic (May 30, 2021)

With a weary sigh, the priest of the Seelie queen gets down, slowly, carefully, and with lots of quiet cursing and too tight clinging on the rope.

Once down, he looks at the dirt floor and with another sigh, the armor unfolds around him as he hitches his robes higher in hopes of keeping them clean for at least moments more.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (May 31, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> .. .. ..Once down, he looks at the dirt floor and with another sigh, the armor unfolds around him *as he hitches his robes higher in hopes of keeping them clean* for at least moments more.



"Good luck with that." says Vinny, glancing around the room


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 1, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *”What is it?”* Tuck whispers to Mutt, then moves closer to that door and listens intently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuck can definitely hear something moving on the other side of the door but it isn't right next to the door. The sound echoes slightly but then it stops and all Tuck hears is silence. Whatever it is either stopped moving or has gone beyond what the kobold urban ranger can hear. Tuck is certain it was footsteps he heard. His scales itch. The equivalent of hairs standing up on a human's neck.

Mutt sits in front of the door and continues to growl, low and menacing at the door.



Neurotic said:


> With a weary sigh, the priest of the Seelie queen gets down, slowly, carefully, and with lots of quiet cursing and too tight clinging on the rope.
> 
> Once down, he looks at the dirt floor and with another sigh, the armor unfolds around him as he hitches his robes higher in hopes of keeping them clean for at least moments more.



Akos soon finds himself stuffed in a small room barely big enough for Tim, Tuck, and Vinccenzo let alone him and Tuck's big dog. There is a door directly to the Loremaster's right, opposite the door on the western wall. Akos can't tell if it is locked or not and he's not sure Tuck has checked all the closed doors yet. He stands under the shadow of Big Tim, who helped him down the last part of the rope. There isn't room for anyone else in the room without bumping into each other.

Custodio digs into his pack and pulls out a sunrod. He gives the alchemical device a good smack against one of the cell's metal bars and light billows out from it. He holds it over the open hole and yells, "Sunrod, coming down! Watch your heads!" He drops the device and it lands in between Big Tim and Tuck. The light fills the entire room and beyond up to 30 feet. Shadows dance in the gloom 30 feet beyond that into the second room to the north.

The light passes under the door that Tuck is investigating and he hears something skitter more loudly this time. Tuck knows that sound. He's faced off against such beasts before on the edges of the Undercity. A giant spider most likely. With the moisture on the floor, it likely won't be a giant scorpion.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Good luck with that." says Vinny, glancing around the room



At first, Vinny can't see anything in the dark room, except the looming shadow of Tim above him and the light coming in from the hole in the guard post's floor above. Then, Custodio drops the sunrod and it is as bright as daylight in the room. Room isn't the right word for it. It's more like a closet but it smells like a privy.

He can soon see past the two open doors and the choke point beyond, which spans 15 feet before opening up into a larger room. roughly 30 feet beyond the choke point is the outline of a statue sitting along the other room's western wall. It appears to be of some sort of winged beast but its features are clear from Vinccenzo's current position.

"I'm next," Breva insists. He doesn't want to be the last one down.

"I think we should wait until there is more room," Custodio suggests. "It's way too tight down there."

"Not for me," Arcanus Noguera says.

"Arcanus, you should wait until we've secured the immediate area," Custodio replies.

The young diviner looks down into the hole. "It looks pretty secure to me."

"Arcanus, I must insist..."

"Castellana," she interrupts. "That is my name. If we're going to work together, you should use it instead of my title." She grabs the rope and _easily_ slides down it into the room below. Almost as easily as Tuck did. She comes out next to the kobold urban ranger who is still studying the door with Mutt standing next to him. She can see that he is listening intently so she stays quiet and distracts Mutt by patting him on the head.

"Well, I guess she's more than a diviner," Custodio says with a smile. He takes a hold of the rope and hands it Breva. "After you, but let's wait a moment." Then, he looks at Falen. "Then you're next. I'll go last."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 1, 2021)

"We need to move, this is too risky." Akos says as he tries the door next to him.

OOC: action: try the door, no opening yet, just to chech if it is locked.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 2, 2021)

Breva stands ready sword in hand for whatever might be revealed by the door.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 2, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva stands ready sword in hand for whatever might be revealed by the door.



Custodio and Falen wait for Breva to descend the rope into the room below. By the time he reaches the bottom, the group is packed together like sardines in a metal tin. Tuck is forced to get on top of Mutt and the big dog bumps his butt into Tim's knee. Breva watches as Akos tries the door in front of him and Tuck tries to sooth Mutt's discomfort. Vinccenzo has put himself against the wall opposite of where Breva lands in the room.

The arcanus, Castellana, is forced to move into open doorway, after she scoops up the sunrod, to make room for the paladin's descent into the room. She hold it up high and studies the room beyond.  "There are definitely two statues in the next room," she says softly to the others. "I can't tell if they're just statues. They appear bestial with what looks like wings."



Neurotic said:


> "We need to move, this is too risky." Akos says as he tries the door next to him.
> 
> OOC: action: try the door, no opening yet, just to check if it is locked.



Akos risks checking the knob of the door and he finds that it is unlocked. The door isn't stuck either. No trap springs and no _audible_ magical alarm goes off. With one hand on the door knob, his robe is soon brushing against the _slickness_ of the floor. Dampness seeps into the garment's fringes.

"This place certainly does smell evil," Castellana says. The young arcanus covers her face with a cloth and tries not to gag.

The small room was warm and damp initially but now with so many bodies in it, the perceived temperature begins to rise. Everyone is soon sweating and the smell of the previous fight against the Rising Swords begins to fill the small space.

The heat reminds Big Tim of the steam baths in the capital city of Vrocia, Ilfrey, on his home world, although the smell is less man sweat and more open sewer grate. The Imperial Valleys of Almagra are often bitterly cold, so the heat of the city's steam baths were always welcome after a long day.

For Tuck, the heat and smell isn't any worse for him than the Undercity on a busy day in the Cavern Harbor during high summer, and the tight quarters are no different than the Coach & Six Market during its weekly night markets.

Custodio stands ready to help Falen descend into the room, but the half-hobgoblin insists on waiting until the group spreads out beyond the first room, as he doesn't want to become a sardine in a can. Being packed together is risky.

_'How did I get here?'_ Falen thinks.

He's found himself roped into a band of adventurers headed into danger. Normally that's not a problem for Falen as he's adventurered before, but he didn't really have time to prepare for a dungeon crawl. Still, if there are answers to his questions down below, or, at least, clues about how to get into and out of this Phelix's Del Cannitha's demiplane safely, it will be worth it. At the very least, The Dusk won't be looking for him underground, he hopes.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 3, 2021)

*"Giant spider,"* Tuck whispers, motioning to the door Mutt was growling at. *"Let's leave it be for now."*

The kobold briefly listens at the other doors, seeming unconcerned with the lack of space with all these people. His race is used to even more packing together. Then he shrugs and faces the corridor, with the two statues.









*OOC:*


Is the door Akos tried, the same Tuck and Mutt were inspecting?

Listen checks for the other two doors:
1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11
1D20+7 = [6]+7 = 13


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 3, 2021)

*Tim ponders the matter briefly, before making a suggestion:* "Tuck, check the narrow corridor, to see if it's trapped. If not, why don't you all move into it, and leave me here. I can fight well in this space, if I don't have people crowding me. Then I can open whichever door you guys want me to. I'll take the brunt of whatever we face, and you guys can provide backup. I'm good at holding off foes with Rizvan. Although, a protective spell or two before we start would also be welcome."

Tim smiles happily.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 3, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"Giant spider,"* Tuck whispers, motioning to the door Mutt was growling at. *"Let's leave it be for now."*
> 
> The kobold briefly listens at the other doors, seeming unconcerned with the lack of space with all these people. His race is used to even more packing together. Then he shrugs and faces the corridor, with the two statues.
> 
> ...



Tuck easily gets to the door behind Tim and presses his ear to it. Mutt moves with him but his instincts to stay quiet kick in as Tuck tries to hear if there is any movement behind the door. There is only silence. He rechecks the door to make sure it is indeed unlocked. It isn't. He then moves to the door that Akos tried. He repeat his process while Mutt stays behind Tim. Again, there is only silence, although he senses a slight breeze coming from under the door. He inspects the door's knob and it isn't locked either.

Breva moves to where Tuck had been originally and the young arcanus steps back into the small room to where the paladin moved from. There is more than enough room for Castellana to stand in Tim's shadow alongside Akos. Tuck takes her position while Mutt moves to his pack mate, passing through Tim's legs.

Looking down the corridor, he sees the two statues that the arcanus pointed out. They look like statues of... gargoyles? The center section of room's floor is made of a dark metal. While it doesn't look like it is has been blackened, it has been put to either shield against something or enhance some sort of magical effect.

Tuck's scales continue to itch.



Spoiler: JustinCase Only



Tuck senses that the hallway is a trap or an ambush. More than likely the statues are either gargoyles holding very still, are animated objects that will attack once the group reaches a certain point in the room, or there is a trap somewhere built into the statues. There could be a pressure panel on the floor somewhere that will set something off. If there is a lever to disable a trap, it's likely closer to the room's entry point.

Tuck - Sense Motive - Hunch (DC 20): 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 (success)





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim ponders the matter briefly, before making a suggestion:* "Tuck, check the narrow corridor, to see if it's trapped. If not, why don't you all move into it, and leave me here. I can fight well in this space, if I don't have people crowding me. Then I can open whichever door you guys want me to. I'll take the brunt of whatever we face, and you guys can provide backup. I'm good at holding off foes with Rizvan. Although, a protective spell or two before we start would also be welcome."
> 
> Tim smiles happily.



"I can make you more resistant to a form of magical energy," Castellana offers. "Fire, cold, or the like. It would only be against one form of magical energy, but I can guarantee to will protect you against most lesser spells and that it will last just over an hour."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 3, 2021)

Knowing that Waldo loves to use fire spells, Tim will graciously accept protection vs. fire.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 4, 2021)

*"It's a trap,"* Tuck mutters, indicating the hallway and motioning for Tim to not move yet.

First the kobold looks at the statues from afar. *"Gargoyles? Something seems off. Maybe a trap within the statues."*

Then he inspects the floor, ceiling and walls, looking for any odd bits, increments or different materials and surfaces.

He picks up the pebble he threw down before, weighing it in his clawed hand to judge how best to throw it down the hallway to trigger any traps.









*OOC:*


Search for traps in the corridor:
Search: 1D20+15 = [12]+15 = 27

If Tuck finds any and can reasonably assume it is triggered safely by the pebble, he throws it. If he finds no traps, he will throw it, too, just to make sure.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2021)

Breva shuffles around in the tight space to enact Tims suggestion and can't help smiling as he is reminded of a country dance popular back in his mountain home. He breaks his revere and responds to Tuck. "A trap you say? There must be some way to disarm it or whatever villans use this place could not get in. If it is a secret phrase or some magic we may not be able to disarm it, but if there is some device perhaps you can find it?" He begins to look about. "Perhaps we could all help?"

OOC: Spot Check [url=CoyoteCode Dice Roller: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21
[/url]


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 5, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Knowing that Waldo loves to use fire spells, Tim will graciously accept protection vs. fire.



Castellana nods and incants her spell and a field of blue energy encompasses Tim for several seconds. He can momentarily see his breath as the magic settles on his skin and armor. Then the sensation passes.

*OOC:* Resist Energy (Fire): Fire Resistance 10 for 70 minutes.



JustinCase said:


> *"It's a trap,"* Tuck mutters, indicating the hallway and motioning for Tim to not move yet.
> 
> First the kobold looks at the statues from afar. *"Gargoyles? Something seems off. Maybe a trap within the statues."*





Scotley said:


> Breva shuffles around in the tight space to enact Tim's suggestion and can't help smiling as he is reminded of a country dance popular back in his mountain home. He breaks his revere and responds to Tuck. "A trap you say? There must be some way to disarm it or whatever villains use this place could not get in. If it is a secret phrase or some magic we may not be able to disarm it, but if there is some device perhaps you can find it?"



Castellana turns to Tuck and raises an eyebrow. "I didn't sense anything near the doors. Of course, I rarely practice my old stealth skills anymore." She looks like she's going to say more but then decides against it.

She watches as Falen makes his way down from above. The half-hobgoblin makes the descent look routine. Once down he takes a look at the cramped quarters of the room. Suddenly, he feels like he's back in the cramped interior of the ship that brought him to Bluffside. All that's missing is the smell of the sea.

Custodio waits for his turn up above.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then (Tuck) inspects the floor, ceiling and walls, looking for any odd bits, increments or different materials and surfaces.
> 
> He picks up the pebble he threw down before, weighing it in his clawed hand to judge how best to throw it down the hallway to trigger any traps.
> 
> ...



Castellana hands the sunrod to Akos before moving to help Tuck.

Tuck goes over every inch of the choke point before heading into the room itself. The two pillars are soon flanking him with Mutt sitting 10 feet behind him. The dog seems to be guarding Tuck's back. Castellana and Breva try to help him search the pillars, walls, and floors without anyone moving too far into the room. Castellana is of help but Breva seems more intent in spotting an enemy foe and examining the statues for any movement. No one steps on the central metal section of the room's floor.

The urban ranger finds no triggering mechanism that sets off a trap or a hidden switch or lever that would disarm a trap. The pebble he throws bounces on the metal floor, which he can now see is made of iron. (The metal looks like it would be smooth to the touch.) The pebble bounces several times like if it was skipping on water. Nothing happens. No trap goes off and the two gargoyles don't move.

Yet, Tuck's scales continue to itch.

He knows there is something wrong with the room. He can see all the way down to the other side of the room. 20 feet beyond the statues, the room narrows back into a 10 foot corridor that continues on beyond the range of the light and his darkvision. Two more columns sit in the room's other corners and flank the opening into the far corridor.

"I didn't find anything," the diviner whispers to Tuck. "Did you?"

*OOC:* Castellana - Search (Aid Another) (DC 10): 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12 (success)[/OOC] (+2 to Tuck Search check)



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He begins to look about. "Perhaps we could all help?"
> 
> OOC: Spot Check [url=CoyoteCode Dice Roller: 1D20+3 = [18]+3 = 21[/url]



Custodio begins his descent after Breva moves forward to help the kobold urban ranger. By the time he makes it down, the paladin has had a chance to study the room in front of him in detail. He doesn't move beyond where Tuck says it is safe.

Breva looks into the room as far as his vision allows. The room is fairly plain. There are no markings on the walls or any signs of scorch marks. that would be from a fire spell. The gargoyles look like they are just statues. If they are true gargoyles they are holding so still that he cannot see them breathe. Do gargoyles breathe? He isn't sure. His fields of knowledge is religion and nobility not the natural world.

Castellana watches Breva intently. She goes back to Akos and retrieves the sunrod. She brings the light forward, so she and the paladin can view the two gargoyles under full light. She can now see the other two columns. Again, the two stony figures don't move.

"I don't think those are _true_ gargoyles," she whispers to Tuck. "Hmm," she holds the light up higher and moves it left and right. "That one looks strange." She points to the eastern statue. "I don't think it's alive but thing it might be magical. If we go near it, it will likely animate and attack." She looks at Breva. "I don't think it is undead. It could be some sort of construct. I'm not sure."

The figure still doesn't move, even with Tuck only 15 feet away from it. The kobold urban ranger knows that the arcanus is probably right. He'd have to get a lot closer for anything to happen. Perhaps the spot right in front of it. In the full light, he can see that the other gargoyle is definitely only a statue, but it could still be an animated object. He is fairly sure that there isn't a trap attached to the metal floor or to the other statue, but he's not sure about beyond the end of the metal floor.

His scales continue to itch but the sensation isn't as strong as was originally.

Castellana moves back to the others. She motions to Akos. "Loremaster, I think one of the statues is actually a construct of some kind, but I can't really tell what it might be. It looks like a gargoyle but it looks... disjointed."



Spoiler: DM Only



Castellana - Knowledge (arcana) check: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17
Castellana - Knowledge (religion) check: 1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 7, 2021)

Tuck nods, agreeing with Castellanas assessment of the statues. To be fair, his expertise is in mundane traps, not magical ones or animated objects, but it seems logical enough.

*"Don't touch the metal,"* he says, pointing to the floor surface between the statues. Not that the kobold is sure there is a trap there, but better safe than sorry.

Then, on instinct, Tuck starts looking around the hallway. First with his eyes, then he closes them and, using his other senses, almost preternaturally feels what his eyes aren't telling him.









*OOC:*


Casting the ranger spell _Detect Secret Doors_.

Almost forgot I had it prepared.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 7, 2021)

Akos follows to the entrance, but doesn't walk between the statues.
Attuning himself to emanations of magic, he scans the room, slowly and carefully, focusing on any aura found to analyze it.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 7, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods, agreeing with Castellanas assessment of the statues. To be fair, his expertise is in mundane traps, not magical ones or animated objects, but it seems logical enough.
> 
> *"Don't touch the metal,"* he says, pointing to the floor surface between the statues. Not that the kobold is sure there is a trap there, but better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...



Tuck moves as far down the hallway as he dares without touching the metal floor or touching the two statues. He senses that he can get closer to the statue along the western wall without anything happening. He gets a better vantage of the other 'statue' and can tell just by looking at it that it is not the same as the statue in front of him. The overall look is more fragmented than the mundane statue. He can see what appears to be... stitching on the construct's face. It is definitely a guardian of some kind.

Mutt whines softly, as he doesn't like Tuck being so far away, but he sits and waits.

Looking at the mundane statue, he's certain he could slip by it to the other side of the room without too much difficulty, but as he reaches out with his enhanced senses, he immediately detects danger up ahead. Just beyond the metal floor, is a hidden compartment -- a trapdoor in the floor designed to be hidden until someone steps on it. It is 10 feet by 10 feet and completely blocks the path into the hallway that leads north.

Tuck's scales stop itching.

He knows that if he can get past the statue and to the trap door, he can probably disarm it. The question is, if he goes past the mundane statue, will the guardian attack him?

*OOC:* Tuck can make a Climb check (DC 12) to climb over the statue to the other side or he can make a Balance check (DC 15). Getting past the statue without touching the metal floor is a bit awkward, which is why the Balance check is harder. On a Natural 1, Tuck falls onto the metal floor unless he makes a successful Dexterity check (DC 20).



Neurotic said:


> Akos follows to the entrance, but doesn't walk between the statues.
> Attuning himself to emanations of magic, he scans the room, slowly and carefully, focusing on any aura found to analyze it.



Castellana stays back near Mutt to let Akos have a full field of vision. Breva stands next to the Loremaster. Tuck tells Akos and the others to stay off the metal section of the floor in the rectangular room's center. Akos is forced to step away from the young paladin and around the column towards the _so-called_ construct to avoid being distracted by the aura emanating from Breva's armor.

The Loremaster knows that his innate knowledge of auras won't reveal the construct's true nature. Constructs are not magical items, but if there is a magical trigger that will cause it to attack, Akos should be able to sense it. Once he's able to focus on just the statue in front of him, he immediately sees an aura from a strange bone collar around the thing's neck. The aura is faint and it is based on Transmutation magic. Perhaps it is what is keeping the thing from attacking or what will activate if Akos and the others get too close. The Loremaster doesn't see any auras on the floor or any lingering auras beyond the statue and construct.

_Is it a construct though?_ Akos wonders.



Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



Akos - Knowledge (arcana) check: 1D20+13 = [16]+13 = 29 (success)

Akos suddenly knows what is standing in front of him. It is unique type of flesh golem known as a gargoyle golem. The collar around its neck likely enhances its fighting abilities and the golem has been encased in armor that looks like it could have come from the skin of a real gargoyle. The construct is smaller than a normal flesh golem but is it is still dangerous. Akos looks up to see that the ceiling is the same height as that of the first room... 20 feet. If it gets airborne...

Akos knows that its creator likely gave it a pass phrase that will allow people to pass unchallenged. The Loremaster senses that if anyone goes past it without speaking the correct phrase, it will attack. The metal floor likely doesn't matter.

*OOC:* Akos knows its magical immunities and that it can go berserk (as per the Flesh Golem entry in the MM pp. 135-136). Unlike a normal flesh golem, a gargoyle golem can fly 60 feet, although it is considered a poor flier. The extra gargoyle armor and collar are external enhancements that someone has made to the construct to make it tougher.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jun 8, 2021)

_Ahem_ 
"Pardon me, but if you are trying to get past the iron plate between the gargoyles, would being levitated help"


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2021)

Loremaster enters his lecture mode.
"The right one is called Gargoyle construct. The difference between it and normal flesh golem is the armor it wears, made of stone...actual gargoyle skin. And it can fly. It is slow and clumsy, but it can get aerial.

It is highly resistant to magic, fire and ice will slow it down somewhat, lighting will heal it so don't hit it with lightning. That collar around its neck is magical and likely some kind of enhancement of the golem, maybe to make it resistant to fire or to make it stronger. If you can remove it somehow, it would be ideal.

It is also resistant somewhat to physical damage, but given our team fighters it shouldn't be too much of a hindrance. I essentially cannot harm it, but I can help you in the battle by healing and enhancing."

He motions toward the plate and the other construct
"I don't see anything on the plate or the statue. Doesn't mean it is safe, just that it is not magical."

Turning back toward the golem.
"I have a spell that creates a force, not a creature so it may bypass the activation depending on how it was worded. I would like to try and remove the necklace before we enter. Tuck, you may want to come back for that one. And we may want to clear out the rooms first, just in case."

OOC: Knightfall, do I use your roll for Knowledge devotion or should I roll new one?
The force thingy I'm thinking of is Unseen Servant - it is not a creature, it will not attack...and may remove the necklace...maybe


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2021)

Tuck curses to himself, then with the new information he hesitates.

*"There's a trap right behind the metal,"* he states for his allies to hear. *"I think I can disarm it, but are we sure the golem will not attack me if I try?"*

Then he turns to Vinny and grins his strange reptilian grin. *"That would certainly help, thanks!"*

Once he is levitated, Tuck decides to hover over the metal instead. He looks at where the trap is, then turns to the golem.

*"I am going to take the necklace,"* he warns the others, *"Prepare yourselves!"*









*OOC:*


Tuck will wait until Akos casts the Unseen Servant spell before actually taking the necklace.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2021)

@JustinCase Unseen Servant will take the necklace. If Tuck approaches he will probably activate the golem. That's why servant goes (it is not a creature)

"Tuck, no! My spell can manipulate items and may not activate the golem. Wait! What the rest of you think, should we clear out the rooms first?"


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 8, 2021)

*OOC:*


Oh, I misunderstood. But before I change my action (probably to land beyond the metal floor), I'll wait to see what the others think.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jun 8, 2021)

Words are flying back and forth and are so confusing that poor Vincenzo almost cast the spell too early! He waits , but while doing so he flexes and loosens his fingers to do the hand gestures of the levitate spell.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 8, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster enters his lecture mode.
> "The right one is called Gargoyle construct. The difference between it and normal flesh golem is the armor it wears, made of stone...actual gargoyle skin. And it can fly. It is slow and clumsy, but it can get aerial.
> 
> It is highly resistant to magic, fire and ice will slow it down somewhat, lighting will heal it so don't hit it with lightning. That collar around its neck is magical and likely some kind of enhancement of the golem, maybe to make it resistant to fire or to make it stronger. If you can remove it somehow, it would be ideal.
> ...



"A flesh golem," Castellana says with surprise. She moves towards Akos and peers at the the construct. The young arcanus shakes her head. "I would have never have thought of that." She muses for a moment. "If it is some sort of flesh golem, won't fire _heal_ it? I remember that from my time in the academy. I'm sure that's what Master Keech taught us about flesh golems. He wanted to demonstrate it to us but Headmaster Lomusin wouldn't allow it."



Spoiler: For Neurotic



*Immunity to Magic (Ex)* A gargoyle golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as noted below.

A magical attack that deals sonic damage _slows_ a gargoyle golem (as the _slow _spell) for 2d6 rounds, with no saving throw.

A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any _slow_ effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for every 3 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. If the amount of healing would cause the golem to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points. For example, a gargoyle golem hit by a _fireball_ heals 3 points of damage if the attack would have dealt 11 points of damage. A gargoyle golem gets no saving throw against attacks that deal fire damage.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: Knightfall, do I use your roll for Knowledge devotion or should I roll new one?
> The force thingy I'm thinking of is Unseen Servant - it is not a creature, it will not attack...and may remove the necklace...maybe



*OOC:* Go ahead and roll. What exactly is Akos using his Knowledge devotion roll for at this point?



JustinCase said:


> Tuck curses to himself, then with the new information he hesitates.
> 
> *"There's a trap right behind the metal,"* he states for his allies to hear. *"I think I can disarm it, but are we sure the golem will not attack me if I try?"*



"More than likely it has been commanded to attack anyone who comes near it," the arcanus replies. "More than likely it has been commanded to attack after someone passes by it or sets off the trap."

"Well, what is it?" Custodio asks as he appears just inside the room next to Mutt.

"It's a flesh golem of some kind," the arcanus replies.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Then he turns to Vinny and grins his strange reptilian grin. *"That would certainly help, thanks!"*
> 
> Once he is levitated, Tuck decides to hover over the metal instead. He looks at where the trap is, then turns to the golem.
> 
> *"I am going to take the necklace,"* he warns the others, *"Prepare yourselves!"*





Neurotic said:


> "Tuck, no! My spell can manipulate items and may not activate the golem. Wait! What the rest of you think, should we clear out the rooms first?"





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Words are flying back and forth and are so confusing that poor Vincenzo almost cast the spell to early! He waits , but while doing so he flexes and loosens his fingers to do the hand gestures of the levitate spell.



"Hey, lets not to wake the dead," Custodio says to Akos calmly and quietly. "But you're right. It's not a good idea to leave those other doors unexplored. We don't need to worry about the spiders, for now." He looks at Tuck. "Tim told me that you noticed that door was stuck, so the spiders probably can't get out of there. Well, not through that door. But that doesn't mean that there isn't a passageway to somewhere else where they could ambush us. If they were truly trapped in there, they would have died without food... unless their eating each other or their young."

Custodio looks at the guardian construct. "I say we leave it be for now and come back this way once we're sure something or someone isn't going to attack us from behind." He looks at Tuck. "Are we even sure that the missing guards went this way? Any tracks? Any signs at all?"



Spoiler: For JustinCase



When Tuck was searching for traps was he also looking for tracks? (I didn't think of that for the Search check you made.) Anyway, make another Search check to look for footprints. Since the PCs have now walked over the rocky part of the floor, the Search check has a -2 circumstance penalty. There is no penalty for looking on the metal section of the floor.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2021)

Making a roll for knowledge devotion bonus in the case of combat.

As for damage type, I read fairly recently it was lightning damage that heals/hastes flesh golems. Maybe poetic freedom? Or gargoylegolems are different?


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 10, 2021)

Tuck refrains from touching anything.

*"Fine, you can get the necklace,"* he says to Akos, not hiding his relief. Then the kobold looks back at Custodio incredulously.

*"What d-- of course they--"* 

He stops, then looks at the floor. _Are_ there any clues that someone has been moving through here recently?









*OOC:*


Since you specifically mentioned the rocky floor and the metal floor as seperate, I'll roll two Search rolls to look for footprints:

Tracking the rocky floor: 1D20+13 = [5]+13 = 18
Tracking the metal floor: 1D20+15 = [5]+15 = 20

...and the rolls are exactly the same.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 10, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck refrains from touching anything.
> 
> *"Fine, you can get the necklace,"* he says to Akos, not hiding his relief. Then the kobold looks back at Custodio incredulously.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Search results



Tuck easily finds tracks that don't belong to him or his allies on the rocky stone floor that lead from the smaller room under the guard post. It seems that someone did come this way. The footprints avoid the gargoyle golem (somewhat) but do cross the metal floor. The tracks seem to stop about 10 feet before the statue and the golem, there was some shuffling of feet, and then whoever it was continued on. Tuck can tell that there is more than one person but he's not sure if there is more than two of them. It could be as many as three or four.

It is probably safe to walk on the metal section of the floor, but why did they pause? Tuck already knows there isn't a mechanism near the mundane statue to deactivate the trap at the other end of the room. More than likely there is a mechanism at that end of the room. Did they pause for some other reason? Did some of them go back?

Tuck retraces the prints and none of them seem to head through the doors in the smaller room, although it is hard to tell since so many of the prints have been trampled under the feet of Tuck's companions. Mutt sense that Tuck is looking for something, and he moves alongside his pack mate. He growls again at the stuck door but stays with Tuck as he searches. The big dog follows Tuck into the larger room, and Mutt is soon sitting of the rocky floor next to the mundane statue as Tuck braves the metal floor away from the golem to get a better look at them.

The prints don't look like they were made during a fight, but one of the sets of prints look like someone was pacing, impatiently. Maybe they were waiting for someone to arrive, or something to happen. (If someone came from the other side to let them through, there might not be a way forward without fighting the golem.) The footprints didn't avoid the center of the room once they got moving forward again. It even looks like one of them walked right up to the golem before heading north.

Again, the golem does not move to attack. Perhaps the arcanus is right, if he can disable the trap, the golem won't attack. It isn't a given but there could be a connection.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 11, 2021)

*"Here,"* the kobold points to the footprints. *"They walked over here, to there, and over the metal."*

As he follows the tracks with his eyes and pointing them out to his allies, Tuck looks puzzled.

*"I think they paused in front of the golem to activate some mechanism."*

He looks back, and a curious spark can be seen in his beady kobold eyes.

*"Either that, or they did a dance move."*

For added emphasis, Tuck makes a quick tapdancing twostep, before continuing as if nothing happened, *"And perhaps I can prevent the golem to attack if I disable that trap."*









*OOC:*


Tuck tells the others what he's found, as described the spoiler in the post above.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2021)

Breva considers quietly as the others debate magics and traps and creatures beyond his kin. Finally he speaks. "If you try and disable whatever trap is there and gargolem thingy attacks we will stand ready. Just retreat behind Sir Tim and I. We will stand ready to vanquish it should it dane to attack." He stands ready with his sword.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 11, 2021)

*Tim nods in agreement,* "Agreed. The one flaw in any magical construct is that they typically can't stand up to pure brute force, applied by an experienced warrior like Breva or myself. I'll make that thing spit teeth... that is, if it has any, ha ha."

Tim stands ready to assist Breva.

*Tim says,* "I'm with you, brother. 'Til the bitter end, if need-be."


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 11, 2021)

Akos shrugs
"OK then, we don't clear out behind the doors."
Concentrating for a moment, the faint outline of the unseen servant shimmers for a moment before disappearing completely.
"Go, take the necklace from that statue yonder."



Spoiler: Actions



Cast unseen servant
Move so he can see the target
Direct the servant to take the necklace


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"Here,"* the kobold points to the footprints. *"They walked over here, to there, and over the metal."*
> 
> As he follows the tracks with his eyes and pointing them out to his allies, Tuck looks puzzled.
> 
> ...



"I trust you instincts," Custodio says.



Scotley said:


> Breva considers quietly as the others debate magics and traps and creatures beyond his kin. Finally he speaks. "If you try and disable whatever trap is there and gargolem thingy attacks we will stand ready. Just retreat behind Sir Tim and I. We will stand ready to vanquish it should it dane to attack." He stands ready with his sword.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods in agreement,* "Agreed. The one flaw in any magical construct is that they typically can't stand up to pure brute force, applied by an experienced warrior like Breva or myself. I'll make that thing spit teeth... that is, if it has any, ha ha."
> 
> Tim stands ready to assist Breva.
> 
> *Tim says,* "I'm with you, brother. 'Til the bitter end, if need-be."



Castallana moves back out of the room to make room for the half-ogre knight and Custodio is forced to move back into the choke point, so Tim can get through.

Tuck moves forward to locate the trap's mechanism at the same time as Akos casts his _unseen servant_ spell...



Neurotic said:


> Akos shrugs
> "OK then, we don't clear out behind the doors."
> Concentrating for a moment, the faint outline of the unseen servant shimmers for a moment before disappearing completely.
> "Go, take the necklace from that statue yonder."
> ...



The servant moves toward the statue and Akos isn't sure if it is Tuck moving towards the trap or the servant reaching for the magic collar that causes the golem to stir. Its wings unfurl and its eyes flash a crimson color. It lurches upright and a hissing sound comes from it like a strong acid being poured onto stone.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2021)

Tuck easily finds the outline of the pit trap in between the two columns but it soon dawns on him that he really can't disable it without help. There doesn't seem to be any obvious mechanisms.

Soon, Vinny is crouching next to him. The Sectarian Guard looks for something that might keep the pit from opening, but if there is something hidden that will disable it, Vinny can't find it.


----------



## Aust Thale (Jun 12, 2021)

Falen: 
The switch from diplomacy and bluffing to combat has Falen mildly disheveled, but he adjusts when the statue comes to life.  He draws his dagger, an unusual, extra long shiny black blade.  The weapon is sleek, clearly elven (perhaps Drow) craftsmanship.  It's balanced and looks...almost...evil.  He visage goes stone cold, as he whips his cloak behind his tightly fitting chain shirt.  He flips the knife so as to hold it by its blade, just under the pommel.  He surveys the battlespace.  "Get away from it.  Move now.  My weapon is effective but not just on the creature."  


Spoiler: Initiative



AustThale37:  D20 + 3 → 11(8 + 3)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2021)

Akos' unseen servant moves faster than the gargoyle golem. It quickly removes the collar from the golem before it can prepare to attack. The force construct brings the collar to Akos.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 12, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> Akos' unseen servant moves faster than the gargoyle golem. It quickly removes the collar from the golem before it can prepare to attack. The force construct brings the collar to Akos.



Any visible effect?


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> OOOC: Any visible effect?











*OOC:*


No, the golem doesn't stop attacking. The collar wasn't a command device.

I'm going to wait until Scotley gets a chance to roll initiative before having the gargoyle golem attack. He could still beat its initiative.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 14, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> No, the golem doesn't stop attacking. The collar wasn't a command device.
> ...



I meant if it lost some of it power, protection or something...I didn't think it would stop it completely (Akos has detect magic up)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 14, 2021)

*OOC:*


The aura remains with the collar.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jun 19, 2021)

Vinny looks back and sees a vile looking black blade in the hands of someone who looks like he knows how to handle it .. .. ..and moves out of the way quickly, putting his hand on Tucks shoulder and says with urgency, "we should move away Now"


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 24, 2021)

The golem seems to sense that Akos is a threat. It moves to stand in front of the Loremaster and strikes out with one of its claws. The claw catches Akos on the shoulder but fails to penetrate the Loremaster's fey protections.









*OOC:*


Gargoyle Golem - Claw Attack: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
1D4+5 = [1]+5 = 6 (hits, but negated by DR)

@Tellerian Hawke, the gargoyle golem has moved to within Tim's reach. You're up!


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 24, 2021)

"Meh, you'll have to do better than that beast."
Despite the bravado, the loremaster felt the power of the blow and concluded it would be safer behind the big knight.

OOC: not my turn, just announcing 5' step or move if somehow it gets pushed away behind Tim


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 24, 2021)

Tim tries to interpose himself, if possible, between Akos and the golem, by taking a 5 ft. step (if necessary);

Tim's first attack is deflected, as the golem is able to use its forearm to hit Tim's wrist in mid-swing, causing the blade strike to go wide; Tim then uses his shield as a feint, allowing the golem to grab the top of it, and using the momentum of the shield's movement to push the golem into position;

At last, Tim's blade finds it mark, as it slashes the golem square in the chest.









*OOC:*


 Tim hits the golem for 13 pts. of slashing damage from his +1 Greatsword. 







*Tim Growls,* "Pick on someone your own size, you big bully. I am more than happy to oblidge!"


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 29, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim tries to interpose himself, if possible, between Akos and the golem, by taking a 5 ft. step (if necessary);
> 
> Tim's first attack is deflected, as the golem is able to use its forearm to hit Tim's wrist in mid-swing, causing the blade strike to go wide; Tim then uses his shield as a feint, allowing the golem to grab the top of it, and using the momentum of the shield's movement to push the golem into position;
> 
> ...



The blade scraps against the golem's skull. It does some damage but the blade doesn't seem to bypass the golem's study outer skin completely.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 29, 2021)

Castallana knows she's unlikely to hurt the golem with her magic, so she decides to bolster her own defenses with magic. She pulls a pinch of cat fur from her pouch and incants her spell, which enhances her reflexes.

*OOC:* _Cat's grace_ -> +4 enhancement to Dexterity.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2021)

Breva hears the warning, but he makes an experimental blow with his greatsword before stepping carefully back from the gargoyle. 

OOC:
power attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
2D6+11 = [1, 6]+11 = 18


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2021)

Loremaster steps away out of the creatures easy reach (hopefully) and calls upon _blessing _of the Summer Queen.



Spoiler: Actions



Free: 5' move back away from the golem
Standard: Bless spell


OOC: everyone, you get +1 morale bonus to hit and saves vs fear (Bless spell)


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 30, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva hears the warning, but he makes an experimental blow with his greatsword before stepping carefully back from the gargoyle.
> 
> OOC:
> power attack and damage: 1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17
> 2D6+11 = [1, 6]+11 = 18



Breva's blow misses the construct as it manages to evade the weapon.



Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> The switch from diplomacy and bluffing to combat has Falen mildly disheveled, but he adjusts when the statue comes to life.  He draws his dagger, an unusual, extra long shiny black blade.  The weapon is sleek, clearly elven (perhaps Drow) craftsmanship.  It's balanced and looks...almost...evil.  He visage goes stone cold, as he whips his cloak behind his tightly fitting chain shirt.  He flips the knife so as to hold it by its blade, just under the pommel.  He surveys the battlespace.  "Get away from it.  Move now.  My weapon is effective but not just on the creature."
> 
> 
> ...



Falen watches as Tim strikes out at the golem and hits it once and the paladin tries to hit the construct with his greatsword before stepping back from the creature. This gives Falen his opportunity to move forward and use his blade, but Akos is still fending off the odd flesh golem.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 30, 2021)

"Falen, hit it! Whatever you do, don't use things that can be magic resisted!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 30, 2021)

*Tim agrees with Akos,* "Don't fret about me! Hit this thing HARD!"


----------



## Aust Thale (Jul 9, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim agrees with Akos,* "Don't fret about me! Hit this thing HARD!



Falen Strikes: 
The knife almost disappears into the shadows as it comes out of his hand.  Falen sees the weapon in slow motion, the obsidian-shadowed reflection of himself and the golem trading places as the knife tumbles and ignites in black fire.  It reaches greedily for the golem, a small gnat to be shooed away by the monster, lost in the frame of the thing staring back at them.  Were the golem lucid and sentient, it would no doubt be unconcerned.  It's lucky in that sense; sometimes, one can't fix stupid. 

Falen senses success.  He braces himself for the quick wave of heat that is coming.  He is far enough away, but those closest to it...
TO HIT:  AustThale37:  D20 + 6 → 24(18 + 6)
DAMAGE:  AustThale37:  D4 + 1 → 5(4 + 1)
FIRE DAMAGE: AustThale37:  3D6 → 11(3 +4 +4)



Spoiler: Meteoric Knife Magic Item



This throwing knife is made from a seamless piece of shining black metal. This knife functions as a +1 dagger. In addition, a meteoric knife has three charges, which are renewed each day at dawn. Spending 1 or more charges enhances the
dagger’s magical properties as described below. The effects last for 1 round.
1 charge: The dagger gains the returning property.
2 charges: The dagger gains the flaming and returning properties.
3 charges: The dagger gains the flaming and returning properties (DMG 224–225).
In addition, if it hits a creature, it deals normal damage and creates an explosion of fire that deals an extra 3d6 points of
fire damage to the target and all creatures adjacent to it (Reflex DC 14 half).


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Aust Thale said:


> Falen Strikes:
> The knife almost disappears into the shadows as it comes out of his hand.  Falen sees the weapon in slow motion, the obsidian-shadowed reflection of himself and the golem trading places as the knife tumbles and ignites in black fire.  It reaches greedily for the golem, a small gnat to be shooed away by the monster, lost in the frame of the thing staring back at them.  Were the golem lucid and sentient, it would no doubt be unconcerned.  It's lucky in that sense; sometimes, one can't fix stupid.



The blade hits the golem in the chest and bounces off of it. The blade does no damage but the fire erupting around it does hurt the construct. The golem's movements slow to a crawl. The knife doesn't hit the floor. Instead it speeds back towards Falen's hand.

*OOC:* The blade does no damage due to the golem's DR but the fire damages the golem and slows it for the next three rounds. I'm assuming you paid the full three charges to have the knife return to Falen.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Mutt growls at the gargoyle golem but looks towards Tuck, unsure of what to do.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 10, 2021)

Custodio seizes on the opportunity to move forward past Castellana and Big Tim. He moves to where Breva had been standing and swing his bastard sword at the construct. The blade scrapes against the gargoyle hide covering the golem but doesn't hurt the construct.

*OOC:* Custodio - Attacks golem with +2 bastard sword: 1D20+10 = [5]+10 = 15
1D10+4 = [8]+4 = 12 (miss)


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 11, 2021)

*"No,"* Tuck whispers at Mutt, shaking his head. The kobold realizes that his canine friend's teeth and claws are useless against this stone golem, and therefore it is more prudent to have the dog stay away from it.

He looks at his crossbow, comes to the conclusion that it is likewise unlikely to make it through the golems defenses, and instead the kobold drops his magical _haversack _to retrieve a vial of acid.

*"Aha!"* he shouts triumphantly, his mind racing with the possibilities.









*OOC:*


Mutt does not attack.

Tuck produces his vial of acid from his Heward's Handy Haversack. Is there more I can do on his turn?


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 13, 2021)

"Huh, I wonder how it likes a bit of force magic?"


*Invoc săgeți de forță*_ !_


*cast magic missile*
Magic Missile: 3D4+3 = [4, 1, 3]+3 = 11


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 13, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"No,"* Tuck whispers at Mutt, shaking his head. The kobold realizes that his canine friend's teeth and claws are useless against this stone golem, and therefore it is more prudent to have the dog stay away from it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The big dog obeys and stays seated next to the normal statue.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He looks at his crossbow, comes to the conclusion that it is likewise unlikely to make it through the golems defenses, and instead the kobold drops his magical _haversack _to retrieve a vial of acid.
> 
> *"Aha!"* he shouts triumphantly, his mind racing with the possibilities.
> 
> ...



Tuck takes the vial in one hand and move towards the golem, but he doesn't get too close. If he aims right, he should be able to hit it. Hopefully the acid won't splash on Akos or Custodio.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Huh, I wonder how it likes a bit of force magic?"
> 
> 
> *Invoc săgeți de forță*_ !_
> ...



Vinny watches as the magical force projectile is dissipated by the gargoyle golem magical protections. The Sectarian Guard was sure that would work. _Magic missile_ never misses!

"Use fire next time," Custodio says to Vinny. "Just don't roast us!"



Neurotic said:


> Loremaster steps away out of the creatures easy reach (hopefully) and calls upon _blessing _of the Summer Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* I'm going to assume you'll make the Concentration check.

The gargoyle golem seems to fixed upon Akos. Perhaps it wants its magical collar back. No, more than likely it has been ordered to attack one foe at a time. The Loremaster can see that Falen's attack has _slowed_ the construct. It should be easier to deal with now.

The construct slashes out with one crafted claw but it is a solid strike against the Loremaster. If it wasn't for Akos' fey heritage, he would have been sliced deeply across his chest.

*OOC:* Gargoyle Golem - Claw Attack: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25
1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7 (hit, no damage due to DR)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 13, 2021)

Tim takes exception to being ignored, and slices at the golem with his Greatsword.

*Tim says,* "Come here, big boy. I'm the one you should be worried about!"









*OOC:*



Tim hits an AC 31, for 14 pts. damage. (Hopefully.)









Spoiler: Rolls


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 13, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim takes exception to being ignored, and slices at the golem with his Greatsword.
> 
> *Tim says,* "Come here, big boy. I'm the one you should be worried about!"
> 
> ...



Tim's blade takes a chunk off the golem's head, but Tim can tell that not all of the damage is getting through the golem's protections. Still, the group has the advantage of numbers, so it should only be a matter of everyone striking with full force.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 15, 2021)

Castellana moves away from the fight back into the smaller room entered into from above. The noise of the fight doesn't seems muted in the smaller room and the young guard looks up to the hole above to see if anyone has noticed the noise. No faces peer down from above or call out to see if help is needed.

*OOC: *@Scotley, you're up!


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2021)

OOC:
power attacks and damages: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
2D6+10 = [3, 5]+10 = 18
1D20+1 = [13]+1 = 14
2D6+10 = [6, 6]+10 = 22


Breva advances back to the golem/gargoyle and attempts to chop it into small bits, but his big blade just can't seem to find the mark. Despite the power of his blows he doesn't manage to connect with the beast. "By all the gods you are a slippery foe!" he shouts in frustration.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 16, 2021)

[for next turn] draws rapier [as part of a move actions] casts haste and advances to be withing attack range.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva advances back to the golem/gargoyle and attempts to chop it into small bits, but his big blade just can't seem to find the mark. Despite the power of his blows he doesn't manage to connect with the beast. "By all the gods you are a slippery foe!" he shouts in frustration.



The golem is shifty and its strange armored skin seems to make it blend into the background of the passageway's wall.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2021)

Aust Thale said:


> *Falen:*
> The magical knife reappeared in Falen’s hand after his attack, and in a seamless motion he sheaths it.  The magic drawn out of the knife, and magical spells from the others clearly having limitations, he draws his sword and runs to attack the gargoyle, overshooting him by five feet and turning to strike the creature from the back.
> 
> *OOC:* DM please run damage.





Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The slowed golem cannot react to Falen's movement past it, and the half-hobgoblin unseen seer finds a chink in the golem's defenses. Normally, such a construct would be immune to such a strike, but Falen training with Max has taught him that almost anything can be damaged if you hit it in just the right spot. He manages to pierce the gargoyle golem in the neck and make a small cut that undoes some of the construct's stitching.









*OOC:*



It looks like you didn't add the +2 for flanking, so your attacks are +28 and +22, respectively. That makes Falen's attack a critical hit. Since Falen has the Penetrating Strike ACF, he adds half his sneak attack damage to the roll. For, Falen, that would be 1d6 since his normal sneak attack damage is 3d6.

So...
Falen - Penetrating Strike damage with mwk short sword: 1D6+1D6 = [6]+[1] = 7

I don't think he actually gets the extra critical hit damage (another 1d6), just the penetrating strike damage.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2021)

Custodio follows up Falen's strike. He swings his bastard sword while trying not to bump into Akos or Breva. The tight quarters desn't allow him to hit the golem without also taking Akos' head off, so all he hits in the air above the golem.









*OOC:*



Custodio - Attacks golem with +2 bastard sword: 1D20+10 = [6]+10 = 16 +1 (bless) = 17
1D10+4 = [3]+4 = 7 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> [for next turn] draws rapier [as part of a move actions] casts _haste_ and advances to be within attack range.



Vinny puts himself across from Akos to flank the golem. The _slowed_ construct is nearly surrounded on all sides, as long as it doesn't take to the air.

*OOC:* Since Vinny and Tuck have the same Initiative, I figured I'd move your PC forward into melee range. We'll say that Tuck throws his vial of acid before Vinny moves forward, however.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


perfect!, but I wanted to cast Hast, first.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 27, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> [for next turn] draws rapier [as part of a move actions] casts haste and advances to be withing attack range.











*OOC:*


oh, nevermind, I already stated it. so that is my standard action, followed by a move, with a vial of acid thrown while I cast the spell, then moved, right?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 27, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> oh, nevermind, I already stated it. so that is my standard action, followed by a move, with a vial of acid thrown while I cast the spell, then moved, right?



*OOC: *Correct.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 27, 2021)

Moving forward carefully, Tuck looks for a weak spot in the golems armor, then quickly tries to place the vial of acid in a seam.

*"Hit it!"* he yells to the others, hoping the acid will only burn the golem and not all of them...









*OOC:*


Move 20 feet, place the vial on (in?) the golem. Not sure if I should roll for that, or what.

Perhaps a touch attack?
touch attack: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19


Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* We'll say that Tuck throws his vial of acid


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 27, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Moving forward carefully, Tuck looks for a weak spot in the golems armor, then quickly tries to place the vial of acid in a seam.
> 
> *"Hit it!"* he yells to the others, hoping the acid will only burn the golem and not all of them...
> 
> ...



Tuck manages to find a spot where the golem's armor was damaged by one of Tim's sword strikes and he 'tucks' the vial of acid into the opening. However, the golem notices Tuck's presence and slashes out with its clawed hand. The strike cuts a wound across the kobold's shoulder.









*OOC:*



I'm okay with the touch attack, but the golem gets an AoO, which uses up its action for the round since it is _slowed_. note that Tuck only had to take a 5 ft. step to move next to the golem.

Gargoyle Golem - AoO vs Tuck: 1D20+9 = [12]+9 = 21
1D4+5 = [2]+5 = 7 (hit)


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 28, 2021)

Akos uses the opportunity provided by Tuck to duck through the thick of things and leave the chaos behind him. He turns and targets Tuck with  a healing blast to undo monsters damage, but somehow manages to fumble the movements of te spell, catching his fingers into his wide sleeves swinging from the sudden turn.

The blast fizzles around his hands never materializing.

OOC: Two terrible rolls 


Spoiler: Actions



Move: 'north' max move (should end up two squares 'above' Vinny
Healing blast vs Tuck touch: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Healing blast vs Tuck touch: 2D6 = [1, 3] = 4


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 29, 2021)

Tim slashes out at the golem with his blade but the tight quarters nearly causes him to lose his blade after clanging it off the floor where Akos was standing a moment before. He rights himself and swings again, and the blade slices a deep gash through a section of the golem's wing.

Castallana moves in behind Tim.









*OOC:*


It turns out that Tim's second strike is a hit. I forgot that the golem's AC is two less due to being _slowed_.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 29, 2021)

power attacks and damages: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
2D6+10 = [5, 5]+10 = 20
1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
2D6+10 = [5, 6]+10 = 21
 
_
"If Tim and do it so can I,"_ Breva thinks to himself. He spits into his palm, adjusts his grip on his greatsword and tries again. His first stroke is well aimed and bites deep into the gargoyle flesh. In his excitement his follow on swing is wild, off target and downright dangerous to friend rather than foe. He grimaces and offers up a prayer to his God for the sin of pride.


----------



## Aust Thale (Jul 30, 2021)

Falen: 
His ears turning a peculiar reddish purple, almost black with battle anger, he hacks again at the this creature. 
His frustration showing, he misses badly (10)..  He begins cursing at the beast, mixing up languages in withering fashion, using all sorts of foul epithets in Goblin, Orcish (which sounds downright hideous), Dwarvish, Gnome (which sounds comical), Ticin, Sprache (whose epithets sound more crisp than most others), Cliffspeak, Aegean (a language for sailors, and thus, wholly appropriate for cursing), and finally, in a fit of bile and vitriol, a sliver of the Old Tongue, purely by accident and of which he immediately regrets and hopes nobody among his newly met combatants notices.  The epithet is specific, addressing the creature as the closest thing he can recall with his knowledge of such things.  He fleetingly hopes it will do some good, but he knows better.  Golems don't feel, so it has no reason to be insulted. 



Spoiler: Collector of Stories Skill Trick 






			https://rolz.org/embed?4ma82y3wkx:krpqgdvx


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 30, 2021)

Scotley said:


> ooc: power attacks and damages: 1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22
> 2D6+10 = [5, 5]+10 = 20
> 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2
> 2D6+10 = [5, 6]+10 = 21
> ...



The blow nearly splits the gargoyle golem in half and breaks the vial of acid in the process. The second strike glances off the construct's manufactured wing, which causes Breva to lose his grip on his sword. It flies out of his hand and embeds itself into the corner pillar.



Aust Thale said:


> Quixt:
> His ears turning a peculiar reddish purple, almost black with battle anger, he hacks again at the this creature.
> His frustration showing, he misses badly (10)..  He begins cursing at the beast, mixing up languages in withering fashion, using all sorts of foul epithets in Goblin, Orcish (which sounds downright hideous), Dwarvish, Gnome (which sounds comical), Ticin, Sprache (whose epithets sound more crisp than most others), Cliffspeak, Aegean (a language for sailors, and thus, wholly appropriate for cursing), and finally, in a fit of bile and vitriol, a sliver of the Old Tongue, purely by accident and of which he immediately regrets and hopes nobody among his newly met combatants notices.  The epithet is specific, addressing the creature as the closest thing he can recall with his knowledge of such things.  He fleetingly hopes it will do some good, but he knows better.  Golems don't feel, so it has no reason to be insulted.
> 
> ...



The blow comes a moment after Breva's strike and Falen only finds open air.

As he curses at the golem, he doesn't realize at first that the golem is no longer moving. The magic holding it together fades and pieces of it fall off on to the floor as the acid eats through the construct. The unnatural light in its eyes goes out and it tips over and ceases.

Once Falen finally notices that the golem is destroyed, he knows for sure it was a special type of flesh golem. The remains of the construct make that clear. He knows they are lucky that there was only one and the other statue is just a statue. Flesh golems can often go berserk -- attacking at random.

"Well, that's the end of that," Custodio says. "Let's hope there aren't any more of those down here."


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 30, 2021)

*A Strange Light:*
Tim watches the golem comes apart.

Then, he notices it... his higher vantage point makes it obvious. There is a strange light coming from down the hallway past the hidden trap that Tuck has found but wasn't able to bypass. He can see that there is opening where there wasn't an opening before. The light wasn't there before and it comes from inside whatever room or passageway lies beyond.

The light seems to swirl and is almost prismatic and shadows dance across the wall opposite the open doorway. On that wall is a door that looks like it is made of metal.

Beyond the light spilling from new opening is a stone staircase at the end of the long corridor.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 30, 2021)

*"Good job,"* Tuck says, impressed by Breva's strike most of all. The kobold looks him up and down for a moment, before looking down at the pieces of the broken golem.

He hesitates.

*"It wouldn't harm to put the pieces back together again, right? To give the impression it is still guarding the hallway?"*

The kobold waits for more knowledgable members of the company to confirm before even touching the defeated golem.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 30, 2021)

"tuck, unless you can restitch it back together, no, it will not be convincing at all. Lets look at this trap again, we'll have better luck, I think."


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 30, 2021)

*"Hmm,"* Tuck sounds unconvinced and a little disappointed. However, he does move away from the golem to face the trap.

*"I didn't get a chance to deactivate it. We can just move around it, though, but it might be difficult for some."*

Without thinking about it, the kobold looks at Big Tim to estimate if the large warrior can step over the trapped plates.

*"But I suppose disabling it will be better."*









*OOC:*


Can Tuck aid in the disabling? I have no points in Disable Device, but I do have Craft (trapmaking)...

Here's an unadapted d20 roll in case I can help: 
Aiding: 1D20 = [15] = 15


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 30, 2021)

"I'll check this necklace while you're at it. Don't bother with putting it back, unless you have something like super-glue. Although if you can keep it upright somehow it could be deceptive at least at a first glance."
OOC: detect magic on the necklace and spellcraft
Spellcraft: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 30, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *"Hmm,"* Tuck sounds unconvinced and a little disappointed. However, he does move away from the golem to face the trap.
> 
> *"I didn't get a chance to deactivate it. We can just move around it, though, but it might be difficult for some."*
> 
> ...



"I might be able to help," Castellana offers. "If you show me where it is, I can try to disable it." She pauses. "It has been a while since I've practiced disabling traps. The Regulars preferred I use my intellectual studies than my childhood past times."

*OOC:* Total for Craft (trapmaking) = 22; I'm going to say that can give a +2 circumstance bonus for trying to Disable the trap, but a roll of 1 on the Disable Device check would be bad. The person trying to disable the trap might spring it instead. It's like Tuck is helping to jury rig the trap.



Neurotic said:


> "I'll check this necklace while you're at it. Don't bother with putting it back, unless you have something like super-glue. Although if you can keep it upright somehow it could be deceptive at least at a first glance."
> OOC: detect magic on the necklace and spellcraft
> Spellcraft: 1D20+9 = [8]+9 = 17



The strange necklace is obviously made from the bones of some large predator, a dire tiger perhaps. There is a savagery to the design with symbols on it that remind Akos of the god known as Vaprak. However, one symbol makes him think of a lesser trollish deity he's read about only once: Roxva.

Under Akos' spell, the necklace detects as Transmutation magic and its aura is faint. It would have likely enhanced the gargoyle golem's natural attacks or perhaps made it stronger.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 30, 2021)

*Tim frowns at the necklace,* "You don't have to be a priest to know that this necklace *REEKS* of evil. We should NOT leave it behind for our enemies to reclaim. We should wrap it carefully in a cloth, stick it in a bag, and later on, find a means to destroy it. What say you?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2021)

Breva quietly recovers his sword from the column and puts it away looking a little chagrined. "May I have a look at that necklace?" He says a small prayer for guidance and looks at it carefully. His eyes tuned by his divine connection to detect evil auras. "I should be able to see an evil aura if there is one," he offers as an explanation. 

OOC: Detect Evil


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 30, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva quietly recovers his sword from the column and puts it away looking a little chagrined. "May I have a look at that necklace?" He says a small prayer for guidance and looks at it carefully. His eyes tuned by his divine connection to detect evil auras. "I should be able to see an evil aura if there is one," he offers as an explanation.
> 
> OOC: Detect Evil



Akos hands over the necklace to Breva and the young paladin quickly determines that there isn't any sort of evil aura on it. If the creator was evil, they left no taint of evil on the magical item. While it has an obvious savage ancestry, it isn't evil itself.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 30, 2021)

@Aust Thale:
Once Falen recovers from his momentary tirade towards the golem, he goes with Tuck and Vinny to where they found the trap. Tuck shows him the outline of what is obviously a trap door. It looks like this trap has been sprung recently and reset as there is less dirt and dust in the area. There is also a visible scuff mark of something falling into the pit. Maybe the guards died in the pit.

No, it looks like it was probably a creature of some sort. If there are giant vermin loose down here, one of them might have stumbled into it. but, some had to reset it. Falen gets as close to the pit trap as he dares. He can tell the trap is only triggered if a substantial amount of weight moves across it, which is why Tuck's thrown pebble didn't set it off.

The half-hobgoblin notes some strange markings on the wall, which lead to the room's northwest corner column. There are markings on it that makes falen sure there is a disabling mechanism on the far side of the column. He has to reach around to the back of the column, carefully, to find a mechanism that feels like a stone lever embedded into the back of the column.

He holds his breath and turns the lever.

There is a large 'thunk' sound that resounds from underneath Tuck and Vinny's feet. The stone slab covering the trap sinks an inch and a metal panel slides across it and then locks into place with another loud 'thunk'.

Falen exhales and then grin at the others.


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 30, 2021)

"You shouldn't judge it by the looks alone, many tribes use bones as an art medium and many primitive religions use direct symbolism, such as these tiger teeth for enhancing strength of the attacks . It could be useful either for use in combat or as a sales item or even as a religious icon to some trolls."
Akos teaches


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 30, 2021)

*Tim ponders a moment, before replying,* "Well, if it's not evil, then I don't suppose we have to destroy it. But we should still take it with us; it should not be allowed to remain, where our enemies may make use of it again. I don't like the symbols on it; Troll deities don't exactly give me any warm and fuzzy feelings."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Jul 30, 2021)

"Well, if we encounter trolls, maybe one of us can wear it, and maybe get on their good side!"


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2021)

Only half listening to the conversation about troll necklaces, Tuck instead sighs in relief when Falen manages to seal the trap.

*"Good work,"* he compliments his companion sincerely, before cautiously trying the metal plate that now covers the pit trap. Once he is sure it is safe, the kobold quickly moves forward.

*"Come on,"* he urges his friend Mutt, the dog enthusiastically following him.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 2, 2021)

Breva shrugs, "I never aspired to the title of 'Troll Friend', but perhaps that would be better than getting eaten." He moves forward across the trap with only a slight hesitation in the wake of the Kobold. "Nice work," he comments once safely across. Despite the humor in his voice he carries bare steel in his hands.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 2, 2021)

*Tim nods in approval,* "Yes, Tuck, good work, my fine friend."

Tim follows Breva, weapons ready.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 2, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "You shouldn't judge it by the looks alone, many tribes use bones as an art medium and many primitive religions use direct symbolism, such as this tiger teeth for enhancing strength of the attacks . It could be useful either for use in combat or as a sales item or even as a religious icon to some trolls."
> Akos teaches





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim ponders a moment, before replying,* "Well, if it's not evil, then I don't suppose we have to destroy it. But we should still take it with us; it should not be allowed to remain, where our enemies may make use of it again. I don't like the symbols on it; Troll deities don't exactly give me any warm and fuzzy feelings."





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Well, if we encounter trolls, maybe one of us can wear it, and maybe get on their good side!"



"I don't think trolls have a good side," Custodio says.



JustinCase said:


> Only half listening to the conversation about troll necklaces, Tuck instead sighs in relief when Falen manages to seal the trap.
> 
> *"Good work,"* he compliments his companion sincerely, before cautiously trying the metal plate that now covers the pit trap. Once he is sure it is safe, the kobold quickly moves forward.
> 
> *"Come on,"* he urges his friend Mutt, the dog enthusiastically following him.



Tuck moves beyond the long room down the corridor towards the closed metal door and the open double doors. Mutt is soon walking next to him and sniffing at the ground. The kobold urban ranger can hear movement from beyond the open doorway and the sound of fire crackling. While he doesn't hear voices, there is definitely someone or something beyond the light.

Tuck moves as quietly as he can and Mutt takes his cue from his friend and packmate. Once within range of the light, the big dog's demeanor changes as he becomes tense and bares his teeth. He lets out a low growl.

The light emanating from the doorway isn't just firelight. Tuck's scales begin to itch again.



Scotley said:


> Breva shrugs, "I never aspired to the title of 'Troll Friend', but perhaps that would be better than getting eaten." He moves forward across the trap with only a slight hesitation in the wake of the Kobold. "Nice work," he comments once safely across. Despite the humor in his voice he carries bare steel in his hands.



Breva watches Tuck's back, but the young paladin is hardly quiet in the corridor. He 'clanks' in his armor as he moves down the corridor behind the kobold. Breva can see that the light coming from the open doorway is multicolored.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods in approval,* "Yes, Tuck, good work, my fine friend."
> 
> Tim follows Breva, weapons ready.



Any chance at stealth disappears completely as Tim follows Breva and Tuck down the corridor. The big half-ogre's footfalls resound through the corridor. Custodio is the next to move beyond the disabled trap. He motions for the others to follow.

Just as Tuck gets within 15 feet of open doorway, a voice speaks.

"I think our guests have finally figured out how to get past the pit," a male voice says with a laugh and then he calls out "*Come! Come!* Don't be shy, champions of Bluffside. My mentor told me you'd be coming and you greet you warmly and with the respect you've earned. Come, sit, and hear my mentor's offer."

Mutt continues to growl.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2021)

Tuck holds completely still, convinced he has not been seen yet. Very, very slowly his hand reaches for his crossbow as his eyes dart around, looking for a dark place to hide.

If only there is enough darkness to fit, so that he can vanish from sight. His ring would even make him invisible for those using darkvision to look for him!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 4, 2021)

Custodio freezes when he hears the voice. He glances back at Falen and the others.

"Well that's troubling," he whispers to Tim. He keeps his bastard sword at the ready.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 4, 2021)

Castellana steps up in between Falen and Vinny holding her quarterstaff at the ready. "They knew we were coming."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 4, 2021)

"Yes, I noticed that too" Vinny responds, tension in his voice


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2021)

"Not unexpected. Let me talk to them."
Loremaster comes forward and knocks politely before opening the door. He is wary however, not stepping inside until he can see the occupants.

"Hello, you seem to be expecting guests. You forgot to announce us to your guardian. I'm afraid we were forced to deactivate it."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 4, 2021)

Vinny is not letting anything sneak up on them so he keeps a guard on the other side of the door, his blade swishing back and forth.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2021)

Do we have a sense of how far beyond the doors the voice was? Trying to decide blade or bow.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 4, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck holds completely still, convinced he has not been seen yet. Very, very slowly his hand reaches for his crossbow as his eyes dart around, looking for a dark place to hide.
> 
> If only there is enough darkness to fit, so that he can vanish from sight. His ring would even make him invisible for those using darkvision to look for him!



The corridor's walls are fairly even and there are no alcoves that Tuck can see. He could try to move past the doors and hope no one sees him, but the light coming from inside would likely give him away. His best option is to flatten himself along the wall.

*OOC:* Roll a Hide check.



Neurotic said:


> "Not unexpected. Let me talk to them."
> Loremaster comes forward and knocks politely before opening the door. He is wary however, not stepping inside until he can see the occupants.
> 
> "Hello, you seem to be expecting guests. You forgot to announce us to your guardian. I'm afraid we were forced to deactivate it."



Akos finds the double doors open. what he sees beyond them is awe-inspiring and a bit terrifying. The doors lead into a large room that is 55 feet long and 50 feet wide. In the center of the room sits a large altar surrounded by four columns. Ten feet above the altar is a open, swirling portal of black energy that is directed down toward the altar. The room's ceiling seems to disappear into darkness. Every inch of the room's walls are covered in symbols and esoteric writing. The altar is covered in strange arcane script that Akos doesn't recognize at first glance.

Two lit braziers sit near the center of the northern and southern walls. Two old wooden chairs flank the southern brazier while a table and three other chairs are arranged around the northern brazier. A tall man stands next to the brazier warming his hands. He seems unconcerned by Akos knock on the door but waves the Loremaster to come inside. Akos can see another man kneeling on the floor in front of the altar. He doesn't move even after Akos enters the room.

"Ah, Loremaster Akos," the man says. "I am glad to meet you, but I do wish it was under better circumstances." The man unbuckles a fine sheath that holds a rapier and sits down in the chair against the wall next to the brazier. He lays the rapier across his knees and picks up a goblet from the table and takes large gulp. "Ah, a very good vintage."

Beyond the altar and the portal is a large magic circle wreathed in a red glow. A large feminine outsider seems to float motionlessly at the center of the circle. she seems to frozen in time. Energy seems to connect the portal to the magic circle.

 In each corner of the room is a walled alcove. The two closest to the door have large marble statues in them of ancient warrior kings. Each one stands over 15 feet tall. The the far, northeastern alcove sits a large throne made of gold with cushions made of fine silk. The last alcove seems to be filled with castoff bits of statuary and rubble.

After Akos enters, two other men step out from behind the short walls of the niche. Both are armed with their weapons drawn but they stand at attention and do not menace the Loremaster.

"Please do not worry about, my men," the man says. "They, like me, are here to keep the peace while my mentor makes his offer to you and your companions. Well, my mentor's scribe." He points to the portal. "He will appear there shortly but will not be joining us, physically. It would be wise for you to avoid trying to _influence_ anyone here with your words. I promise we will do the same." There is venom in the word influence.

The kneeling man looks up to look at the man and then his eyes dart to Akos. His eyes are like daggers into the Loremaster's soul. The man holds up his hand and the kneeling man exhales and stands. He turns to look at Akos, and Vinny beyond the door. He studies both of them carefully.

"Try not to let the young knight's gaze rattle you. He is quite the unique individual. Completely deaf and mute. As far as he knows, you are here to kill her." The man motions to the outsider trapped in the magic circle. "My mentor discovered him here, guarding her, when he found this place. He killed over a dozen Loyalists before my mentor convinced him we wouldn't hurt her." He gasps and puts a hand to his mouth. "Oh, how rude of me. I haven't given you my name yet. I am Lowenan Wearne. Once a commander among the Bluffside Elite. I now serve Phelix Del Cannitha, my mentor."

"Now, if you could _please_ invite the others to join us, I'm sure Midedlurt will appear in the portal soon to make my mentor's offer to you. Come _sit_, have some wine. It is very good. Maybe some venison. It's a day old but still tasty."

The Loremaster can tell that Lowenan is not asking him to sit, he's telling him.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny is not letting anything sneak up on them so he keeps a guard on the other side of the door, his blade swishing back and forth.



From his vantage point, Vinny can see the altar, portal, summoning circle, throne, and three of the men in the room. After looking into the room, every instinct in the Sectarian Guard's body tells him that they should run.



Scotley said:


> OOC: Do we have a sense of how far beyond the doors the voice was? Trying to decide blade or bow.



OOC: That sounds like a Listen check to me. You can roll if you want.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2021)

Akos bows slightly.
"You will forgive us if we are cautious. Not the best track record from both of our sides. I promise I will not try to influence anyone here with anything but the truth. I reserve the right to correct that boy's wrong assumption since it is based on a lie of your master. Sorry, mentor."

He walks inside slowly, looking at everything, trying to fit it in his history lessons, and once the man mentions the boy was already here, he tries to recognize any heraldry on him. Walking slowly, non-threateningly, he nods with a deeper bow to the youth guarding the woman and continues toward the table.

Once there he ignores the chairs and calmly sits on the throne.
"I believe my companions will remain on the other side of the room, except for an actual elite guard. Sergeant Custodio Vecchi, please." he motions for the Elite to join him.
"But as you know, we're not a military company, I don't give them orders. Most of them are higher social status than I am except obviously I'm a priest so we're kind of equals."

"The rest I'm sure you know, Sir Breva Sciarra, a purifier, Sir Tymbeck Valencia, a knight from another world, signor Vinccenzo d'Lucio recently joined our group. And some of the elite and regulars assigned to watch over us and spy on us. Ignorable." 

Akos pours himself some wine but doesn't drink yet.








*OOC:*


No one specified where to sit and this is not 'influencing' as such 
I don't have a way to communicate with the deaf/mute - sign language isn't something commonly known, especially a historical one.
@Knightfall I'm done with this post, we now wait for "the scribe"

Also @ScottDeWar_jr and @Aust Thale it would be helpful to have your characters in RG
@JustinCase, Tuck in intentionally left out, it can be waved away as 'local guide' thing and he may remain hidden if they are not aware of our numbers. Same for @Aust Thale / Falen, since he didn't fight with us before

So, knowledge rolls (oh, the gap! the gap!):
History: 43
Arcana: 30
Bardic Lore: 14
Planes 13
Architecture 11
Nobility 10


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2021)

Tuck listens to Akos and the one calling himself Lowenan talking, and is grateful the Loremaster does not mention him. Not daring to order Mutt after Akos to guard him, the kobold instead inches closer and closer to the door, hoping to remain undetected.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 5, 2021)

Tim will move up behind Akos, weapon and shield drawn, but both hanging downward, casually, a result of Tim's relaxed posture, loose shoulders, and becoming smile. He says, nothing, but as Lowenan notices him, he nods in polite acknowledgement. Tim wants his opponents to see that he is totally at ease, and quite confident. He also hopes that news of his exploits has reached Lowenan's ears; the more wary Lowenan is of Tim, the more protected Akos shall be, simply by the implication that one as formidable as Tim has taken on the task of ensuring Akos' safety.

Tim will take note of the two guards, and of the DMK, trying to see if he recognizes anything about them, whether it be physical descriptions (of the two missing guards) or heraldry (of the DMK.)









*OOC:*



Do the two "former-elites" match the description of the two guards who recently went missing?

Is the DMK wearing any sort of heraldry that Tim might recognize?

I know that the position that I have indicated on the map for Tim looks a bit off, but I am assuming that since we're not in combat, Tim would be able to stand close enough to Akos to see the contents of the room, without interfering with Vinny.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2021)

Breva breaths out and quietly sheaths his sword and begins a prayer to call the blessing of the purifier on his companions. All the while he listens for clues as to what is happening beyond the doorway. His eagerness to see wars with his desire to be ready for whatever they face. He forces himself to resist the urge to peek and works quietly to get ready. 

OOC:    Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.    Bless counters and dispels bane. Duration 3 min. 
Taking his cue from the Loremaster's words he will forgo a listen check and just plan on getting his bow ready. I intended that comment from the OOC thread. Sorry.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC:    Bless fills your allies with courage. Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.    Bless counters and dispels bane. Duration 3 min.



*OOC:* I believe someone (Akos?) cast _bless_ while fighting the gargoyle golem and it lasts one minute/level and multiple castings do not stack.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 8, 2021)

Vinny sees what looks like an eye as part of the throne, "Akos! Wait! Stop! Thats a creature, not a throne!"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 8, 2021)

*OOC:*



Now, what is the creature hiding as a throne?
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 4 → 5(1 + 4)
I REALLY don't know.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 8, 2021)

Vincenzo is standing half in the hall, half out and while watching Akos headed toward the throne he whispers to Tim, "Something wicked this way comes. Ambush, maybe?" using his sword, he points to the metal doors where he hears a commotion.

"Akos! get back out of there! Now! This is all a trap!!"


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos bows slightly.
> "You will forgive us if we are cautious. Not the best track record from both of our sides. I promise I will not try to influence anyone here with anything but the truth. I reserve the right to correct that boy's wrong assumption since it is based on a lie of your master. Sorry, mentor."
> 
> He walks inside slowly, looking at everything, trying to fit it in his history lessons, and once the man mentions the boy was already here, he tries to recognize any heraldry on him. Walking slowly, non-threateningly, he nods with a deeper bow to the youth guarding the woman and continues toward the table.



"Oh, I completely understand your caution, and I cannot promise that there won't be violence if you don't seriously consider my mentor's offer," Lowenan replies. The man is not put off by Akos use of the word 'master', or if he is, he doesn't show it. "What will be, will be. I know not to underestimate you and I expect you will do the same."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I believe my companions will remain on the other side of the room, except for an actual elite guard. Sergeant Custodio Vecchi, please." he motions for the Elite to join him.



Custodio raises an eyebrow and looks at the others. He had not expected to be summoned. He sighs and moves into the room with his weapon ready but held low, as not to be threatening. Then he sees the outsider in the magic circle and his training makes him raise his blade.

The Deaf Knight instinctively moves to draw his blade, but Lowenan holds up his hand. The knight pauses. Then, the ex-Elite commander makes several hand gestures towards the young knight, which the man seems to understand. He nods and takes his hands away from his blade.

"I would advise you not to make any more sudden moves like that, Mr. Vecchi. He is like a cat ready to strike," Lowenan says. "Although it pleases me to see that your training is as good as my men. I had wondered if your _divided_ loyalties would have made you complacent."

"I assure you, my training is beyond that of a normal guard. I am a Vanquisher of the Purifier and will not explain my loyalties to you," Custodio says. He looks at the man and shakes his head. "I know you, don't I? You once taught master classes at the Elite Training Ground. When I heard you speak your name, I had assumed you were an imposter using it, but it is you. How can you align with the Renegade? He is vile and has brought terror to the people of this city!"

Lowenan's face betrays an inner anger. "Do not refer my mentor by that stupid attempt to belittle his powers," he says through gritted teeth. He grasps the hilt of his sheathed rapier and slowly pulls it half way out of the scabbard to show Akos and Custodio the blade. "Phelix had this commissioned for me, personally, after learning of Akos and his heritage. I will use it if you insult him again!"

Akos can see that the blade is made of cold iron.

Lowenan sheaths the blade again and then looks at Custodio. "Control your temper, d'Elite, lest I be forced to cut out the Loremaster's tongue."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "But as you know, we're not a military company, I don't give them orders. Most of them are higher social status than I am except obviously I'm a priest so we're kind of equals."
> 
> "The rest I'm sure you know, Sir Breva Sciarra, a purifier, Sir Tymbeck Valencia, a knight from another world, signor Vinccenzo d'Lucio recently joined our group. And some of the elite and regulars assigned to watch over us and spy on us. Ignorable."
> 
> ...





JustinCase said:


> Tuck listens to Akos and the one calling himself Lowenan talking, and is grateful the Loremaster does not mention him. Not daring to order Mutt after Akos to guard him, the kobold instead inches closer and closer to the door, hoping to remain undetected.



"Yes, I have been briefed on your strengths and weaknesses," Lowenan replies. "And, I'm sure your kobold friend is sneaking around out there somewhere." He smiles. "I'm not surprised that Oakfirst continues to have Mr. Vecchi _watch your back_. It is prudent to keep an eye on powerful adventurers even when they are working for The Five and the Regulars." His smile becomes a wide grin. "I doubt you will have to worry about the young arcanus with you reporting on you to Riftwatch. She is an unimportant cog in that wheel."

Castellana had been standing next to Mutt and trying to keep him calm by petting him and scratching the big dog's ear. When she hears the ex-commander refer to her, she turns to look at the others standing by the doorway. She is shocked that his is aware of her presence with them. "How could he know about me already?" she whispers to Breva.

Lowenan looks at Akos slyly. "I watched your fight against the golem from here," he motions to the portal. He gestures to the Deaf Knight again and the man moves towards the portal and lays his hands on the altar. He makes a motion with his hands over the altar but nothing happens. He seems puzzled for a moment. He tries again and this time the portal shifts to face towards Akos and Custodio. An image of the room with the gargoyle golem comes into view for a few moments, then the portals shifts back to a swirling mass of darkness.

The Deaf Knight coughs and seems dazed for a few seconds.

"You see," the man laughs. "I already know you numbers and your tactics. The fight was quite useful. You may keep the magical collar, of course. It is the spoils of war, after all." He pauses then glares menacingly at Akos. "And I assure you we at war, Loremaster. However, Phelix would like to broker a peace between us and you all. Well, I doubt Mr. Vecchi will agree to anything offered, but we'll worry about that later."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Once there he ignores the chairs and calmly sits on the throne.



Lowenan raises an eyebrow as Akos moves towards the chair. There is a moment where he looks like he's going to say something, but then Vinny shouts out his warning.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny sees what looks like an eye as part of the throne, "Akos! Wait! Stop! Thats a creature, not a throne!"



"Well done, Mr. d'Lucio! I see Sectarian training has improved since my last visit to the Wizard District. You are a credit to your teachers," Lowenan motions for Akos to step back. "Your ally is quite right, Loremaster. While it would love for you to sit on it, I would prefer you not too. The creature can be quite ferocious when angered. It will not attack unless I order it to do so, or you get to close."

Akos watches as the creature's eyes open and a wide mouth with razor sharp teeth forms on the back of the throne. The creature shifts and the arms of the chair become appendages. A long tongue licks at the air and it rattles back and forth on its four legs.

"Do not eat anyone," Lowenan says. "We will feed you later."

The creature's mouth begins to pout.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim will move up behind Akos, weapon and shield drawn, but both hanging downward, casually, a result of Tim's relaxed posture, loose shoulders, and becoming smile. He says, nothing, but as Lowenan notices him, he nods in polite acknowledgement. Tim wants his opponents to see that he is totally at ease, and quite confident. He also hopes that news of his exploits has reached Lowenan's ears; the more wary Lowenan is of Tim, the more protected Akos shall be, simply by the implication that one as formidable as Tim has taken on the task of ensuring Akos' safety.
> 
> Tim will take note of the two guards, and of the DMK, trying to see if he recognizes anything about them, whether it be physical descriptions (of the two missing guards) or heraldry (of the DMK.)



Lowenan keeps his focus on the Loremaster and Custodio.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



No, and no. and neither do the two that come out of the secret room (keep reading).









Scotley said:


> Breva breaths out and quietly sheaths his sword and begins a prayer to call the blessing of the purifier on his companions. All the while he listens for clues as to what is happening beyond the doorway. His eagerness to see wars with his desire to be ready for whatever they face. He forces himself to resist the urge to peek and works quietly to get ready.



The young paladin can tell that this Lowenan is not to be taken lightly.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vincenzo is standing half in the hall, half out and while watching Akos headed toward the throne he whispers to Tim, "Something wicked this way comes. Ambush, maybe?" he points to the metal doors where he hears a commotion.
> 
> "Akos! get back out of there! Now! This is all a trap!!"



"Calm down, Mr. d'Lucio!" Lowenan demands as he stands and draws his blades. "I see your other instincts are as good as your knowledge of magic, but it seems your teachers did not teach you diplomacy! They will have to be schooled, it seems!"

The Deaf Knight draws his weapon and looks at Vinny with a look that dares the Sectarian Guard to attack. Lowenan holds up his hand again and the man stands at attention, but he does not sheath his bastard sword.

"But, you are quite right," he says. "I do have other eyes watching you." He motions to the ex-guard standing near him. "Signal the others to stand down and join us."

The man nods and pulls a whistle out from under his tunic. He blows into the whistle three times to make three shrill blasts. Mutt whines.

Vinny expects the iron door to open, but, instead, a section of the wall near Big Tim slides down into the floor to reveal a reinforced wooden door. It opens inward and Tim can see two more ex-guards standing in a small room with a wooden floor. He can see two beds against the far wall with two wooden chests next to them, as well as large table with two small stools that don't look very comfortable.

Standing in the doorway is a tall statuesque woman still wearing the colors of a Bluffside Elite. She is wearing a fine breastplate and wielding a short sword of good quality. A composite longbow is strapped to her back and a full quiver of arrows is at her hip. Standing behind her is a man wearing the trappings of a Tower Wizard. He already has his hands up ready to cast if Tim makes a deadly move.

"Excuse us, please, you are in the way, Sir Tim," the woman says politely. "I will not attack you unless you force me too."

"Arnona, this is a bad idea," the young male wizard says.

"Oh be quiet," the woman snaps. "Sir Tim is gentlemen. I'm sure he will not behave rudely during a negotiation. Now calm yourself and put your hands down."

Tim can tell the woman has the bearing of noble.

The portal flickers to life once again and the rotund face of a gnomish man with a very big nose and large round spectacles appears in the portal. His image is distorted as if he is standing too close to opening on the other side. "Commander Wearne, can you hear me?"

"Yes Musummaar, it took you long enough," Lowenan replies.

"Sorry, the master is quite agitated about the workings of the ancient portal," the gnome scribe says. "He can get it to focus on Sigil and many other planar locations, but he can't get it to stay focused on the Far Realm. We did manage to bring another test subject through. Quite interesting."

"Musummaar, please do not give away all of Phelix's great achievements. I was hoping to surprise them with the good news."

"Sorry, but it is just so fascinating..." He smiles and then looks at Akos. "I see they finally found there way to you. That's good. I am Musummaar Nabbneg Zevallbest Pevas, but you may simply call me Musummaar or Mr. Pevas. Master Phelix has asked me to open up negotiations with you with an initial offering of 10,000 gold." The gnome pauses and looks down at something. Akos can hear papers rustling. "Sorry, 10,000 gold each, as long as you stop interfering with his plans and agree to leave Bluffside and never return." He looks up. "He would offer you employment, but he doesn't believe you would be interested. If by some chance you are interested, he would be willing to offer you many incentives. His resources are vast, now."

He holds up one piece of paper to the portal but it is unreadable. "He's offering a special incentive to Sir Tim, in particular. With the master's portal, he offers to send the knight back to his world. He's managed to focus it on Vrocia several times already, although he hasn't sent any Loyalists through, yet. He realizes that Sir Tim would consider than an invasion of his homeland."

He steps back from the portal and calls out for someone to 'refocus'. Tim watches as the capital city of Vrocia, Ilfrey, come into view in the portal. He recognizes it immediately.

Then, the image is gone and the gnome's face appears again. He has a big grin on his face. "I must admit that your world is fascinating, Sir Tim. It's so massive and most of it is sweltering, yet life thrives there. Very large life too. I'm surprised there are any smaller species at all on such a massive earth body. Very interesting, but no pseudonaturals, so Master Phelix isn't willing to expend too many resources to explore it. Plus, the portal's connection will have to be strengthened to ensure travel, without significant risk."

He looks through the portal and adjusts his glasses. He finally is able to focus on Tim. "Ah, there you are. What say you, Sir Tim. Would you like to go home?"



Spoiler: DM Only



Corrupt Guard (female) - Spot check: 1D20+3-2 = [6]+3-2 = 7

Corrupt Guards - Move Silently checks: 1D20 = [14] = 14
1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 8, 2021)

Noblewoman said:
			
		

> "...Excuse us, please, you are in the way, Sir Tim," the woman says politely. "I will not attack you unless you force me too."




*Tim smiles,* "Of course. I will make no hostile moves until dictated by necessity of force."

Tim politely steps aside, but keeps a close eye upon them, especially the nervous-looking wizard.



			
				Gnomish Man said:
			
		

> He looks through the portal and adjusts his glasses. He finally is able to focus on Tim. "Ah, there you are. What say you, Sir Tim. Would you like to go home?"




*Tim smiles,* "Your master must have a very low opinion of me, and a blatant disregard for the powers that be. I was brought here by divine provenance, and for a purpose that I have yet to discover. I shall not leave here before that purpose has been fulfilled. I serve Syvatagor's will wherever I go. Home is where honor dictates that it is. Therefore, I must politely decline your offer."

Tim winks knowingly at Lowenan. Just to poke the bear a tiny bit, while still within the confines of decorum.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim smiles,* "Of course. I will make no hostile moves until dictated by necessity of force."
> 
> Tim politely steps aside, but keeps a close eye upon them, especially the nervous-looking wizard.



The two ex-guards carefully move past Tim and Vinny and into the portal room. They leave the door to the room open. Arnona moves to stand close to the man who signaled them. She does not sheath her blade but stands in a relaxed posed. While the young tower wizard stands across from her near to the other ex-guard. He is less nervous being away from Tim, but he keeps one hand near his spell component pouch and the other near his sheathed dagger.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Tim smiles,* "Your master must have a very low opinion of me, and a blatant disregard for the powers that be. I was brought here by divine provenance, and for a purpose that I have yet to discover. I shall not leave here before that purpose has been fulfilled. I serve Syvatagor's will wherever I go. Home is where honor dictates that it is. Therefore, I must politely decline your offer."
> 
> Tim winks knowingly at Lowenan. Just to poke the bear a tiny bit, while still within the confines of decorum.



"I would hardly call what Mirella did to you divine provenance, but gods tend to think only of themselves and sometime those that feed them power," the gnome says. "And Master Phelix has watched you carefully and thinks very highly of your skills. It is you and the Loremaster, in particular, that he'd like to be able to employ. My job was to present the opportunity to you to see what your reaction would be. I'm sure he'll be quite interested with the results."

The gnome shuffles more paper and then looks though the portal again. "Hmm, I see the Sectarian is standing next to you. But I don't see the others. The golem didn't kill them, did it?"

"Certainly not," Lowenan says with a laugh. "They managed to defeat it and even claimed its magical collar. I didn't watch them bypass the trap, but I'm Mr. Tuck found a way. I think he and others are a bit shy or are preparing themselves for a fight."

"Oh dear," Musummaar says. "I hope you can avoid bloodshed. There has been enough of that already and it is costing the master a lot of coin to keep hiring new soldiers and buying off the local undertakers."

"Again, Musummaar, you say too much," Lowenan chastises the gnome.

"Master Phelix knows that they've probably guessed that he has allies in the city," the gnome scribe says. "Of course, not all all of them have been reliable. Others have dared to defy him." He squints through the portal. "Hmm, no, I don't see him, but the one named Falen knows what I mean. You and your allies are quite slippery, half-hob. We were sure we'd trapped you in Tânger, but you gave my master the slip with the help of those pirates." He scribbles a note. "Yes, that ship and its captain will have to be taken into consideration. We can't have pirates interfering with the master's plans. Hopefully the Dusk will be up to the challenge."

Castellana turns to look at Falen with a raised eyebrow. She mouths the words... what is he talking about?

"So, that is true," Custodio remarks. "Your master conspires with them, as well as the Rising Swords."

"Conspires, hmm, I don't like that word," he rubs his chin thoughtfully. "Can we simply say they are paid well for their services?"

Custodio fumes but nods.

"He really is an angry fellow," the gnome adds.

"It is not surprising considering what those damn mercs did to him and his friends when they raided the guard post looking for Yukgnath's body, as well as the cleric and wizard Phelix hired to watch over his house with his kin, Vigfus." Lowenan looks at Custodio and bows. "I am deeply sorry they behaved in that way. They were not supposed to slaughter anyone needlessly. My mentor is more than willing to pay restitution to you and their families for the pain the Rising Swords caused that day. I can assure you, Phelix was not happy and demanded a refund of the fee he paid for their services. The leaders of that company did pay back what was owed, eventually. It took a bit of iron-fisted diplomacy to convince them."

"While I appreciate the gesture, I do not accept your apology. I'm sure you understand why."

"I do."

"Well, that could be considered a bit of progress," the gnome says happily. "I'd hate to have to send the creature through to make Master Phelix's point. It is quite dangerous and hard to control." He orders an unseen person to 'refocus' again and the image of the portal shifts to frightening fire creature that looks like it stepped out of a bard's tale meant to scare little children. "It is some sort of fire demon from the Far Realm. It is simply gorgeous don't you think?"



Spoiler: Fire Demon


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 8, 2021)

"Ah, that's how it will be. You actually start from position of treachery and think everyone just wants money? After this attack on my person, I withdraw my limitation on influencing anyone.

Sir Valencia already refused. I have no doubts paladins will too, although I will not speak for them. Maybe I would entertain the idea, but this is my adopted city now, you did nothing but attack, terrorize, cheat and lie. Wven if I accept, you would simply send someone afrer me or at least use the opportunity if I return.

I am a scholar and instead of offering me knowledge you offer me money? The renegade is as pathetic negotiator as he is a mentor. He is at least good as a master since good dogs obey force."
Akos is livid even if he controls his voice and behaviour as a trained orator should, he is out for blood now. He moves back toward his companions and keeps the rhythm of the speech.

Motioning toward the trapped creature to get the  attention of the guard, he motions toward the elite traitor and very clearly and slowly mimes the word TRAITORS
"You use this poor creature somehow. Sentients should never be reduced to a gear drive. Can we speed up this talks to the logical conclusion where you betray your word, your obviously noble and sensible companion and everything you once stood for for a short ego-power trip before you end up in hell?"

He bows shortly to the lady as he speaks of her, but keeps moving.
 "Now we talk with someone with deeper understanding of the goal and not with a lapdog with illusions of grandeur."

Ooc:
ready action Sanctuary spell or anklet teleport (need to check spells prepared)
Akos is very aware that cold iron fey bane weapon could end him in a single strike he wants to make some distance from the wearer, but at the same time he wants to provoke rush action that may upstage whatever careful plan they have.
If Lowenan responds with violence, great, if not, he adds "Good dog, sit now" and turns to the lady

EDIT: missed the last response, hopefully you can work this into the narrative. And I'm rolling planar and dungeoneering to see if Akos knows something about the cresture. In addition, if he can cobble together the sentence "we are allies of the ancients" using their terms/language he will say that toward the DMK
Dungeoneering; Planar lore: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
1D20+11 = [3]+11 = 14
still useless 
Also, ancient language on the list for next level assuming we survive


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 9, 2021)

lying in wait .. .. ..

Vincenzo is doing his best to show neutral emotions, but if any thing happens, he wants to shut down the mage.

ready action: counter spell if he casts anything. if the other mage is faking a casting, vinny will caste haste!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Post Redacted



I just realized my question to Scott was in the IC thread. Sorry about that.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 9, 2021)

look in the ooc thread for my response

better yet, check "Line"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 9, 2021)

Vinny has been mostly quiet, and the use of shapechangers and shape-changing monsters like the chair monster that tried to eat Akos is starting to make him edgy. He needs every one to back down and regroup. fast. 

"Excuse me, everyone. If I may have the floor here? I would like to move the motion to have the two sides adjourn for a day or so so we can discuss our newly presented options. Yes?" He uses his free hand to waive his two other friends out of the room.

"Tim, will you help the other two out of the room so we can meet elsewhere and talk?"


----------



## Aust Thale (Aug 9, 2021)

Falen:
Falen has been listening to the exchange, but he stays relatively obscure until the statuesque beauty mentions him.  
He says nothing to her taunt.  She’s making a point, and it appears wholly lost on all of them: Phelix appears to know pretty well everything about them.  He surmises that it must be magical.  They are being scryed, either individually or as a group.  He is unwilling to provide any color commentary nor confirmation to his comrades nor these people.  These enemies appear outnumber them and are in possession of too much information.

Aside from his assessment of their advisaries, he is exceedingly curious of the portal, this woman, and her wizard comrade.  The fellow and the chair/creature are threats, but the woman speaking to them has most of his attention.  Does he recognize her?  Or the Wizard?


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2021)

_"They expect a swordsman, soooo..."_ Breva readies his bow and moves forward so that he can fire into the room with but a step. "As my companion already noted, Paladin's don't take such deals," he responds confidently.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 9, 2021)

Tuck is considering coming into the room when he hears his name, because somehow they already know he's here. But he quickly changes his mind when Vincenzo calls out. 



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Akos! get back out of there! Now! This is all a trap!!"




The kobold tenses. He knew it! And the man called Lowenan does not even deny it. 



Knightfall said:


> Vinny expects the iron door to open, but, instead, a section of the wall near Big Tim slides down into the floor to reveal a reinforced wooden door. It opens inward and Tim can see two more ex-guards standing in a small room with a wooden floor. He can see two beds against the far wall with two wooden chests next to them, as well as large table with two small stools that don't look very comfortable.




As he watches the two ex-guards move into the larger room, Tuck realizes they have not closed the door behind them. And he is pretty sure they have not noticed him, either. So despite the fact that Lowenan says he knows the kobold is there, Tuck guesses that they don't know _exactly_ where he is.

They will need a place to fall back to, probably, when the situation inevitably escalates into violence.

Slowly he moves forward, then quickly enters the barracks that the two soldiers just came out of. Once he is sure they cannot see him from across the hall, Tuck starts checking the room for hostilities and defensive tools. If he gets the chance, he'll also checks the chests and any other containers he might find.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 11, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "Ah, that's how it will be. You actually start from position of treachery and think everyone just wants money? After this attack on my person, I withdraw my limitation on influencing anyone.
> 
> Sir Valencia already refused. I have no doubts paladins will too, although I will not speak for them. Maybe I would entertain the idea, but this is my adopted city now, you did nothing but attack, terrorize, cheat and lie. Wven if I accept, you would simply send someone afrer me or at least use the opportunity if I return.
> 
> ...





JustinCase said:


> Tuck is considering coming into the room when he hears his name, because somehow they already know he's here. But he quickly changes his mind when Vincenzo calls out.
> 
> The kobold tenses. He knew it! And the man called Lowenan does not even deny it.



The ex-commander shakes his head. "While I'm not surprised at your reaction, I would think you'd see the idea of preparing for anything on the field of battle. What you call treachery, I call good battle tactics," Lowenan says calmly. He sighs. "It seems you've spent too many years cloistered in a dusty room and not enough time standing toe to toe against foes. I guess with your upbringing, it isn't surprising, but if I can give you some advice Loremaster." He pauses. "You must learn to see three steps ahead of your enemies if you are to survive in this world. Keeping Arnona and Silagord out of sight to attack from rear if violence erupts was a sound battlefield tactic, but they would not have attacked you from behind unless you used your magic or Sir Tim swung the first strike."

Lowenan looks at Tim. "You are a knight of your people. You have fought on the field of battle, yes? So, you understand that good tactics are the key to victory and that when fighting against magical foes you have to be doubly prepared. Yes, we are enemies, but as a good soldier, you know how to prepare for war."

He turns to look at Akos again. "Yes, I have this blade, but I also have my orders. I am here to keep the peace, if possible. My mentor has ordered me not to be the aggressor. We haven't taken any hostile action, but I will not hold back if you strike first. Yes, it puts me at a disadvantage, which is why I kept Arnona and Silagord out of sight." He sighs again and takes another swig of wine. "I should have warned you about the mimic up front, but I never thought that you'd go and try to sit on it. It's a mistake I don't often make and I apologize." He looks at Akos. "But, ask yourself this, if the throne wasn't an unknown factor in this room, then why wouldn't I have been sitting there? It would be a position of strength. This place wasn't built by Phelix, and I think you know that already, so there could be dangers here that even my mentor hasn't deciphered yet."

He walks over to the table and places his rapier on it. He takes a chunk of meat from one of the plates and dabs it into something in a bowl before eating it. Then he walks back to the chair and sits down. He leaves the rapier on the table. "I hope that will prove to you that I will not attack first. If I was to do so, Phelix would be very upset with me. He knows that eventually you'll come for him, and he would like to broker some sort of agreement to prevent it." He takes a deep breath. "Yet, it may not be possible to avoid more bloodshed. He has his plans and he isn't going to change them without some sort of incentive from your masters, and it is doubtful The Five will agree to anything that Musummaar can offer on Phelix's behalf. But, he wants to try to keep you from invading the enclave."

He motions to the portal. "There are things contained in that place that you should not disturb. Creatures he's brought in from the Far Realms and monsters trapped in magical circles that were placed there long before Phelix discovered its existence. Some of those ancient circles were close to failing before he arrived. Yet, he will not give up the demiplane without a fight an he knows the Wizard Council will take it from him, if they can. But, also ask yourself... would they destroy it or would they do what Phelix has done and use its power, study it? Hmm? Don't be so sure you know the answer Loremaster."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Motioning toward the trapped creature to get the  attention of the guard, he motions toward the elite traitor and very clearly and slowly mimes the word TRAITORS
> "You use this poor creature somehow. Sentients should never be reduced to a gear drive. Can we speed up this talks to the logical conclusion where you betray your word, your obviously noble and sensible companion and everything you once stood for for a short ego-power trip before you end up in hell?"



Lowenan fumes but keeps his temper in check. "Yes, I admit that we use him as a guardian, but he wouldn't have left this place without fighting to the death. Phelix found it more useful to convince him that we meant him and his charge no harm." He shakes his head. "It unfortunate that the power of the portal drains the genie's life force, but Phelix refuses to give up this room or the power it has that connects it to the Ancients. We do not always agree, but I have accepted his choice and will not question him. It is not my place.

"You think me a traitor to my oath and my city, and if you look at it from the point of view of the city's unyielding laws over its citizens, then you are right," Lowenan says bitterly. He lowers his head and stares at the floor. "I am no longer loyal to a bunch of preening merchant lords who rule over Bluffside like it is their personal property, and who push out anyone who challenges their power. The Wizard Council is just as bad, but at least they contain their most of their machinations to the Wizard District. Still, it was the council that convinced The Five that sorcerers like my mentor have no place in Bluffside. They care not about his ethics or his interest in the Far Realms. They only see a _sorcerer_ who threatens the status quo. If he was a wizard, they would accept him into their circle. He would have a position of importance and not be trying to live off scraps." He looks up at Akos. "They will come for you at some point, Loremaster Akos. Be prepared for _their_ treachery if you become too powerful, feykin. Be glad that the people of Old City have come to admire you, but be careful how popular you become. It could be a death sentence."

He stands and points at Vinccenzo. "That is what they did to my mother and when they discovered her powers did not come from texts but was innate in her soul, they used it as an excuse to execute her as a renegade! She was a good woman, but they did not care!" he rages. "Nonwizards live in fear in this city," he snaps. "I know this because I am a sorcerer in addition to being a soldier! I have had to hide my abilities or risk being branded a traitor and a renegade! I have watched good men die because I could not use my magic to save them! So, you'll forgive me if I care not what you think of me!"

*For @Neurotic and @ScottDeWar_jr Only:*


Spoiler: Regarding Sorcerers



Neurotic, I can't quite remember which House you choose for Akos. I think you went with the House of Enchantment, but I know we also talked about the House of Evocation. I think that was my suggestion, but you chose Enchantment instead.

Lowenan revealing that he is a sorcerer is major risk to his life. Both Akos and vinny know this without any sort of check. Sorcerers are forbidden in Bluffside. While there is a law that allows foreign countries and city-sates to post sorcerers at embassies as ambassadors or attendants, it is rarely done due to the risk to the sorcerer's life. Such an character is only protected as long as he or she remains in the embassy. if they leave it, for any reason, they can be arrested and either kicked out of Bluffside or executed depending on the magistrates they get when brought to the tribunal.

Learning that Lowenan is a sorcerer puts Vinny in a very bad situation. It is a standing order among the Sectarian Guards to report any known sorcerers to their commanders and the Wizard Council. If Vinny doesn't do so, he could lose his place among the Sectarians and could be banned from ever entering the Wizard District again, at the very least. It's unlikely he'd be executed, but he could end up in prison or be ostracized from the city.

At this point, his superiors would expect him to take Lowenan into custody, if possible, but since the PCs are in serious danger if they attack, his commanders will not hold it against him if he retreats.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He bows shortly to the lady as he speaks of her, but keeps moving.
> "Now we talk with someone with deeper understanding of the goal and not with a lapdog with illusions of grandeur."



Arnona is surprised by Akos's words. It's clear as a bright summer day. She gives him a sly smile before glancing at Lowenan. "Sir, what do what to do?"

"If he feels he must converse with you instead of me, so be it. But don't promise him anything that Phelix would not offer. Neither you or I can them any such guarantee," Lowenan says more calmly. He sits down in the chair and crosses his feet. "This could be interesting, but remember what I told you about his abilities. If you sense any sort of magical guile on his part, don't hesitate."

Arnona nods and takes a step away from Tim, so she can see Akos better. "While I have some diplomatic training, I'm the youngest in my family and was not given the same opportunities as my older sister and brother. She will inherit my father's holdings and my brother is now a cleric of one of the Twelve Gods. If I hadn't joined the Regulars, I would have been forced to marry a decrepit old nobleman from Pertan. No, I wasn't going to let that happen, so I became and guard and a soldier but soon came to realize I had traded a bastard of a husband for an uncaring group of dictators."

She sheathes her blade and then crosses her arms. "Commander Wearne has taught me how to survive and that rulers and leaders don't always have the peoples best interest at heart. I realize that Phelix is not a moral man, but he is more accepting of who I, no, we are as people. Yes, he does not like betrayal, but who does." She pauses. "And I will not tell you my family name. I will not have the Sectarian," she points at Vinny. "Disgrace my family because I stand with my commander and Phelix, despite the arcane power in their soul and the horrible restrictions on sorcerers. It is archaic."

She looks solemnly at Tim. "I respect your abilities knight, but you are not on the right side. Mirella has nothing against sorcerers, but the Five do. The World Goddess is simply dispassionate about the lives of mortals."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Ooc:
> ready action Sanctuary spell or anklet teleport (need to check spells prepared)
> Akos is very aware that cold iron fey bane weapon could end him in a single strike he wants to make some distance from the wearer, but at the same time he wants to provoke rush action that may upstage whatever careful plan they have.
> If Lowenan responds with violence, great, if not, he adds "Good dog, sit now" and turns to the lady
> ...











*OOC:*



The Dungeoneering roll isn't useless. Once the mimic begins to move and its mouth becomes visible, Akos knows that it is a mimic. While he doesn't know all its abilities, he knows it can be dangerous but it doesn't move very fast. Being able to surprise its prey is its biggest advantage and that is gone now. It is an aberration and can crush foes that it grabs, but its reach is limited to 10 feet around its body.

That is the second roll you've made for The Planes (the first one was a 13), unless it is a special ability to the Loremaster prestige class. I'll look at your PC sheet to refresh my memory regarding Akos extensive knowledge-based abilities. 

If it is another Knowledge (The Planes) roll, Akos doesn't know anything else about the genie besides what I've posted in OOC thread. If you want that roll to be for the creature on the other side of the portal, then Akos is certain that it is alien being from the Far Realm. That means it will be extremely dangerous and could overpower the group.

Akos suspects that if the creature comes through and the spells trapping the genie are dispelled afterwards (as part of your Arcana roll of 30), then the alien creature will likely be forced back to the Far Realm. Removing the portal from the equation, by freeing the genie is the group's best option if they're going to stand and fight. It would likely save their lives, the genie's life, and the Deaf Mute Knight's life.

While v.3.5 doesn't have a Linguistics skill, you can roll an Intelligence check and add a +1 bonus for each language that Akos speaks (+4) to try to learn what the gestures mean and how to interpret them. The DC is 20.









ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny has been mostly quiet, and the use of shapechangers and shape-changing monsters like the chair monster that tried to eat Akos is starting to make him edgy. He needs every one to back down and regroup. fast.



Hearing Lowenan rant about the Wizard Council and the Sectarian Guard is troubling. But, him revealing he is a sorcerer makes him an even greater threat to the city. Vinny knows that when the council find out, Lowenan will be branded a renegade and being hunted down just like Phelix.

It's the law. It might not always be a fair law, but it is the way it is in Bluffside. Vinny knows he should try to arrest the man, but he and the others are facing too many foes and if the pseudo-natural fire creature comes through the portal, it could go very badly for them. Retreat is the best option in Vinny's mind.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> "Excuse me, everyone. If I may have the floor here? I would like to move the motion to have the two sides adjourn for a day or so so we can discuss our newly presented options. Yes?" He uses his free hand to waive his two other friends out of the room.
> 
> "Tim, will you help the other two out of the room so we can meet elsewhere and talk?"



"You can't be serious!" Custodio says. "I don't care what he says, they are not just going to let us walk out of here!"

"You are mistaken, Vanquisher," Lowenan replies. "If you feel you all must retreat and report to your masters, then so be it. We will not be the aggressors here, and we will not ambush you as you leave. You have my word and if that's not good enough, I'm sure Arnona will give you her word."

"I will... I do," She nods. "But please do not say my name to Oakfirst. He knows me and my family. If he learns what I have done, he will go to The Five, and they will strip my family of their titles and have them all either thrown in prison or ostracized from Bluffside. I now I can't keep you from telling him, but I'm begging you not to... they don't deserve to be punished for my choices."

Lowenan adds. "Phelix cares not for the mercenaries you've captured. They failed to capture the doppelganger, and they didn't do what they were told. There leader didn't even try to bluff you. Pathetic. The Rising Swords think they are good tacticians, but they tend to attack first and negotiate only when their backs are against the wall." He pauses "Phelix will want to get Solomon back, I think, but I know that Lord Commander Oakfirst won't release him under any circumstances. The man is too dangerous to let go, or live. He will probably not survive his first night in prison."

He gets up from the chair and orders his men to stand down. The three other ex-guards all move away from Akos and the others. The young wizard moves to stand against the wall next to other man on that side of the room. Arnona moves to stand next to Lowenan. There is a strong connection there but it isn't romantic. She looks at him more like a daughter would at her father.



Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Falen has been listening to the exchange, but he stays relatively obscure until the statuesque beauty mentions him.
> He says nothing to her taunt.  She’s making a point, and it appears wholly lost on all of them: Phelix appears to know pretty well everything about them.  He surmises that it must be magical.  They are being scryed, either individually or as a group.  He is unwilling to provide any color commentary nor confirmation to his comrades nor these people.  These enemies appear outnumber them and are in possession of too much information.
> 
> Aside from his assessment of their adversaries, he is exceedingly curious of the portal, this woman, and her wizard comrade.  The fellow and the chair/creature are threats, but the woman speaking to them has most of his attention.  Does he recognize her?  Or the Wizard?



Falen doesn't seem to know Arnona or the young wizard, at first glance. He hasn't been back in Bluffside for very long and tends to be on missions for Lord Max elsewhere in the Northwest. It could come to him in time. Maybe Lord Max will know her, if not the young wizard.

Falen notices that Castellana tenses when Lowenan reveals he's a sorcerer.

When Arnona tells of her family and her fears, Falen can understand her hesitancy to reveal her family name. The half-hobgoblin knows that she is correct. Her family would be disgraced for her actions. That's often the way of nobles and rulers, in any city with nobility. It would be tragic for them to be sent for prison for her allegiance to the Renegade, but after seeing the reward broadsheets for Phelix's capture, he can surmise that The Five will not show mercy to those who ally with the sorcerer, or their families.



Scotley said:


> _"They expect a swordsman, soooo..."_ Breva readies his bow and moves forward so that he can fire into the room with but a step. "As my companion already noted, Paladin's don't take such deals," he responds confidently.



"Wealth can be used for many things, paladin," Arnona says to Breva politely. "But I am not surprised that none of you will take gold, although I think Musummaar has been ordered to go much higher." She looks at the portal with the gnome's face still in it. He's been listening intently and quietly all this time.

"As much as 25,000 gold each," he says. "Although it will take more time to acquire such funds. Several months, at minimum. Master Phelix is not a bank, but he does have funds in foreign banks that could be brought to Bluffside." He pauses. "He'd be willing to pay each member of The Five, including the dead Lord Mayor's estate, as much as 50,000 gold to bring this conflict to an end. That will take even more time, however.

"The Five must give up the idea of sending you, or anyone else, into the demiplane, and in return he will agree to pay to keep the Rising Sword out of Bluffside, but he will not give up the room you are standing in nor any of his other arcane holdings in Old City. However, he no longer cares about the Growers' Tower, as the portal there was a failed experiment. Seal it up or tear it down if you wish. But, don't try to open the portal within the tower itself. That would end badly. Tearing down the tower most likely will not activate the portal.

"The other portal near the gardens could bring you or another force here, but please know that he knows you are coming and that he will be prepared to fight to the death if you do so. He has many Loyalists in Bluffside. You have not rooted them all out. He would prefer the rulers of the city to see reason and allow him to continue his work, so that he can return home t-"

"Quiet Musummaar!" Lowenan yells. "Do not say another word!"

The gnome snaps his mouth shut, as the ex-commander glares at him.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> As he watches the two ex-guards move into the larger room, Tuck realizes they have not closed the door behind them. And he is pretty sure they have not noticed him, either. So despite the fact that Lowenan says he knows the kobold is there, Tuck guesses that they don't know _exactly_ where he is.
> 
> They will need a place to fall back to, probably, when the situation inevitably escalates into violence.
> 
> Slowly he moves forward, then quickly enters the barracks that the two soldiers just came out of. Once he is sure they cannot see him from across the hall, Tuck starts checking the room for hostilities and defensive tools. If he gets the chance, he'll also checks the chests and any other containers he might find.



Once in the room, Tuck quickly discovers that the iron door out in the corridor doesn't open up into the room. (More than likely, it is a fake door. Hopefully, it doesn't lead to... elsewhere.) The room is laid out like a small barracks. There are two beds, more like firm cots; a circular table made from sort unknown dark wood, two stools that look like they might be sized for him more than the others; and, of course, the two wooden chests.

Both of the chests are locked but Tuck can tell the locks aren't the best. They shouldn't be too hard to open, as long as they aren't trapped. As he is inspecting the one on the left, he freezes. There is a sleeping cat on the bed! The young wizard's familiar, most likely. So far, it hasn't woken up.

Outside in the corridor, Castellana turns to Falen and motions that she's going to go back to the entrance to get help. She moves quietly back down the corridor past the golem. She hopes the sorcerer isn't scrying her. Shadows shift as she moves away from the doorway and her foot scraps the metal floor as she passes the gargoyle, but the ex-guards don't notice her leaving.

She passes back into the small damp room with the rope still dangling from above. She begins climbing up the rope to get to the guard post above in hopes of warning Sergeant Herleva and the other Regulars there of the treachery of Lowenan Wearne and the other ex-Elites.









*OOC:*


 The two chest have simple locks on them. The DC to open them is only 20. Make a Move Silently check and two Open Lock checks to open the chests without waking the cat. 

@JustinCase, make a Listen and Spot check.









Spoiler: DM Only



Castellana - Spot check vs. Tuck (DC 20): 1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17 (fails)

Tuck gets a chance to see and here her as she moves away down the corridor back the way they came.
Castellana - Move Silently: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
Castellana - Hide check: 1D20+2 = [8]+2 = 10
---
Lowenan - Listen check (DC 17 plus 10 equals 27): 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
Lowenan - Spot check (DC 10): 1D20+5-5-10 = [19]+5-15 = 9
(very close)
---
Castellana - Climb check: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 (just makes it!)
Castellana - Knowledge (local) and Knowledge (law) check: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25

While she isn't sure who Arnona is, she immediately recognized the tower wizard, Silagord. He was in one of her classes at the Academy. He will likely face the worse punishment that the Wizard Council can inflict on a wizard who goes rogue, banishment from the Material Plane. Lowenan will be put on trial and executed as a Renegade if he is caught, but if he gives up Phelix, he might only be ostracized from Bluffside.

The laws of the city are clear, and she knows her duty. Any hardships the ex-guards might have endured in life do not matter.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 12, 2021)

*OOC:*





Knightfall said:


> The two chest have simple locks on them. The DC to open them is only 20. Make a Move Silently check and two Open Lock checks to open the chests without waking the cat.
> 
> @JustinCase, make a Listen and Spot check.



Well, technically I'm untrained in Open Lock. Can I still try? (Although that DC is very high without skill points... Perhaps I need to do something about the cat first.)

I can make those Listen and Spot checks:
Listen: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21
Spot: 1D20+7 = [2]+7 = 9


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 12, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* No, you have to be trained to use Open Lock. I hadn't realized that you hadn't allocated cc-skill points to it. I keep forgetting Tuck is an urban ranger and not a rogue and that there are some roguish skills that aren't class skills for him.

Just before Tuck enters the room, he looks back to see that Castellana has disappeared from the corridor. Falen seems to be looking at something back toward the gargoyle golem, but Tuck doesn't see anything. He does manage to here her moving away from the group back towards where the group entered this underground complex.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> The ex-commander shakes his head. "While I'm not surprised at your reaction, I would think you'd see the idea of preparing for anything on the field of battle. What you call treachery, I call good battle tactics," Lowenan says calmly. He sighs. "It seems you've spent too many years cloistered in a dusty room and not enough time standing toe to toe against foes. I guess with your upbringing, it isn't surprising, but if I can give you some advice Loremaster." He pauses. "You must learn to see three steps ahead of your enemies if you are to survive in this world. Keeping Arnona and Silagord out of sight to attack from rear if violence erupts was a sound battlefield tactic, but they would not have attacked you from behind unless you used your magic or Sir Tim swung the first strike."
> 
> Lowenan looks at Tim. "You are a knight of your people. You have fought on the field of battle, yes? So, you understand that good tactics are the key to victory and that when fighting against magical foes you have to be doubly prepared. Yes, we are enemies, but as a good soldier, you know how to prepare for war."




"I know how to prepare, good man, I was intentionally provocative. I expected the throne to be for your master or at least something that would rile you up. I didnt expect a mimic though. Well played. I did sit in a monastery for a long time...but that was my masters mistake, just as The Five made a mistake of your family. The laws should be guiding the justice, not be all and end all."

Akos nods at Lowenan.
"I am negotiator first, fighting doesn't come naturally to me. Rising swords didn't really give me a chance so they suffered the other side of a good negotiation."



Knightfall said:


> He turns to look at Akos again. "Yes, I have this blade, but I also have my orders. I am here to keep the peace, if possible. My mentor has ordered me not to be the aggressor. We haven't taken any hostile action, but I will not hold back if you strike first. Yes, it puts me at a disadvantage, which is why I kept Arnona and Silagord out of sight." He sighs again and takes another swig of wine. "I should have warned you about the mimic up front, but I never thought that you'd go and try to sit on it. It's a mistake I don't often make and I apologize." He looks at Akos. "But, ask yourself this, if the throne wasn't an unknown factor in this room, then why wouldn't I have been sitting there? It would be a position of strength. This place wasn't built by Phelix, and I think you know that already, so there could be dangers here that even my mentor hasn't deciphered yet."
> 
> He walks over to the table and places his rapier on it. He takes a chunk of meat from one of the plates and dabs it into something in a bowl before eating it. Then he walks back to the chair and sits down. He leaves the rapier on the table. "I hope that will prove to you that I will not attack first. If I was to do so, Phelix would be very upset with me. He knows that eventually you'll come for him, and he would like to broker some sort of agreement to prevent it." He takes a deep breath. "Yet, it may not be possible to avoid more bloodshed. He has his plans and he isn't going to change them without some sort of incentive from your masters, and it is doubtful The Five will agree to anything that Musummaar can offer on Phelix's behalf. But, he wants to try to keep you from invading the enclave."
> 
> He motions to the portal. "There are things contained in that place that you should not disturb. Creatures he's brought in from the Far Realms and monsters trapped in magical circles that were placed there long before Phelix discovered its existence. Some of those ancient circles were close to failing before he arrived. Yet, he will not give up the demiplane without a fight an he knows the Wizard Council will take it from him, if they can. But, also ask yourself... would they destroy it or would they do what Phelix has done and use its power, study it? Hmm? Don't be so sure you know the answer Loremaster."



"Leaving the weapon there is dangerous for you. It could provoke some trickery from us. Thank you for your confidence. As for The Five, the failing of wizards of all stripes is their curiosity. The difference between wizards and sorcerers is that the former think first and experiment later. Waldo cannot expect peace after the explosion. Whatever he offers. And leaving him here to experiment with the portals, while knowing he cares for nothing except opening the world-ending portal to te Far Realms...we can take a message, but I don't see it happening."



Knightfall said:


> Lowenan fumes but keeps his temper in check. "Yes, I admit that we use him as a guardian, but he wouldn't have left this place without fighting to the death. Phelix found it more useful to convince him that we meant him and his charge no harm." He shakes his head. "It unfortunate that the power of the portal drains the genie's life force, but Phelix refuses to give up this room or the power it has that connects it to the Ancients. We do not always agree, but I have accepted his choice and will not question him. It is not my place.



"But was it your place to question the wisdom of forbidding sorcerers in the city then?"



Knightfall said:


> "You think me a traitor to my oath and my city, and if you look at it from the point of view of the city's unyielding laws over its citizens, then you are right," Lowenan says bitterly. He lowers his head and stares at the floor. "I am no longer loyal to a bunch of preening merchant lords who rule over Bluffside like it is their personal property, and who push out anyone who challenges their power. The Wizard Council is just as bad, but at least they contain their most of their machinations to the Wizard District. Still, it was the council that convinced The Five that sorcerers like my mentor have no place in Bluffside. They care not about his ethics or his interest in the Far Realms. They only see a _sorcerer_ who threatens the status quo. If he was a wizard, they would accept him into their circle. He would have a position of importance and not be trying to live off scraps." He looks up at Akos. "They will come for you at some point, Loremaster Akos. Be prepared for _their_ treachery if you become too powerful. They may have let you join one of their Houses, but now, you always will be subject to their rules and games. Be glad that the people of Old City have come to admire you, but be careful how popular you become. It could be a death sentence."



"I think you traitor to your oath and your city, yes. Not because you aren't right, but because you took the oath and broke it. The laws have nothing to do with it. You changed your loyalty for whatever reason, you're now the traitor. And believe me, if you didn't hide so much your power or at least studied some of the arcane lore, you'd know that opening the portal to the Far Realms is a world ending event. And that alone would bring the wrath of the Five down on him even if he was a wizard. Status quo could have been challenged from within. Now you're just another outlaw. But we're here to negotiate, not to try and open your eyes. So..."

He stands and points at Vinccenzo. "That is what they did to my mother and when they discovered her powers did not come from texts but was innate in her soul, they used it as an excuse to execute her as a renegade! She was a good woman, but they did not care!" he rages. "Nonwizards live in fear in this city," he snaps. "I know this because I am a sorcerer in addition to being a soldier! I have had to hide my abilities or risk being branded a traitor and a renegade! I have watched good men die because I could not use my magic to save them! So, you'll forgive me if I care not what you think of me!"



Spoiler: DM Only



I think we agreed that no one knows Akos is anything more than a cleric and half-fey. Warlock healing can be 'reach spell' + cure wounds...and with Akos bluff skill it would take high level arcanist to know the difference.





Knightfall said:


> Arnona is surprised by Akos's words. It's clear as a bright summer day. She gives him a sly smile before glancing at Lowenan. "Sir, what do what to do?"
> 
> "If he feels he must converse with you instead of me, so be it. But don't promise him anything that Phelix would not offer. Neither you or I can them any such guarantee," Lowenan says more calmly. He sits down in the chair and crosses his feet. "This could be interesting, but remember what I told you about his abilities. If you sense any sort of magical guile on his part, don't hesitate."
> 
> ...




"I have no preference, as I said, it was just to rile you up to see how far we can go. I think we shall go now and report everything we learned. I think Waldo is close to finishing his ritual and he's afraid of us as he should be. You would be no more than a speed bump for us. Except obviously he could send his demon down here." 
Local to recognize Arnona; Nobility to recognize Arnona: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26

She looks solemnly at Tim. "I respect your abilities knight, but you are not on the right side. Mirella has nothing against sorcerers, but the Five do. The World Goddess is simply dispassionate about the lives of mortals."




Knightfall said:


> While v.3.5 doesn't have a Linguistics skill, you can roll an Intelligence check and add a +1 bonus for each language that Akos speaks (+4) to try to learn what the gestures mean and how to interpret them. The DC is 20.



Linguistics (int + number of languages): 1D20+2+4 = [16]+2+4 = 22



Knightfall said:


> "I will... I do," She nods. "But please do not say my name to Oakfirst. He knows me and my family. If he learns what I have done, he will go to The Five, and they will strip my family of their titles and have them all either thrown in prison or ostracized from Bluffside. I now I can't keep you from telling him, but I'm begging you not to... they don't deserve to be punished for my choices."
> 
> Lowenan adds. "Phelix cares not for the mercenaries you've captured. They failed to capture the doppelganger, and they didn't do what they were told. There leader didn't even try to bluff you. Pathetic. The Rising Swords think they are good tacticians, but they tend to attack first and negotiate only when their backs are against the wall." He pauses "Phelix will want to get Solomon back, I think, but I know that Lord Commander Oakfirst won't release him under any circumstances. The man is too dangerous to let go, or live. He will probably not survive his first night in prison."



"We're not your enemy Lady Arnona Chittendens...but you knew you were putting them at risk by joining the sorcerers. You know the officers here have to obey a direct order. You could also come with us, young noble misguided by the powerful. 

I don't want to enter 'influencing part' here so...Let's try to get to some agreement here. We will give you time to improve your defenses while we report to The Five and The Commander. But we will return, you must know that."



Knightfall said:


> "The Five must give up the idea of sending you, or anyone else, into the demiplane, and in return he will agree to pay to keep the Rising Sword out of Bluffside, but he will not give up the room you are standing in nor any of his other arcane holdings in Old City. However, he no longer cares about the Growers' Tower, as the portal there was a failed experiment. Seal it up or tear it down if you wish. But, don't try to open the portal within the tower itself. That would end badly. Tearing down the tower most likely will not activate the portal.
> 
> "The other portal near the gardens could bring you or another force here, but please know that he knows you are coming and that he will be prepared to fight to the death if you do so. He has many Loyalists in Bluffside. You have not rooted them all out. He would prefer the rulers of the city to see reason and allow him to continue his work, so that he can return home t-"




"What reason would that be, good gnome? Your master killed hundreds already. And he will kill thousands if he finishes his project here."


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2021)

@Knightfall edited the part with lady arnona name (and new offer)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 14, 2021)

Vinccenzo is relieve and shows a bit to see Akos is trying to accomplish the result of his fellow members of this negotiation as he suggested earlier.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2021)

Walking toward the group, careful not to do any sudden moves, he bows to Lowenan, turns his back to the bandits and bowing to the knight. He tries his best to use the cloak to conceal his gestures.

"We are friends. The gate is killing the genie."

If there is time one additional sentence.
"We will not attack you first."
Bluff to conceal gestures: 1D20+16 = [8]+16 = 24


Ooc: not sure if roll was supposed to be my int to send or DMK int to understand it...
Language check (int + #languages): 1D20+2+4 = [10]+2+4 = 16
1D20+2+4 = [4]+2+4 = 10
1D20+2+4 = [9]+2+4 = 15
not great 
If it is bluff to send message the results are 26, 20, 25


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 16, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "I know how to prepare, good man, I was intentionally provocative. I expected the throne to be for your master or at least something that would rile you up. I didnt expect a mimic though. Well played. I did sit in a monastery for a long time...but that was my masters mistake, just as The Five made a mistake of your family. The laws should be guiding the justice, not be all and end all."
> 
> Akos nods at Lowenan.
> "I am negotiator first, fighting doesn't come naturally to me. Rising swords didn't really give me a chance so they suffered the other side of a good negotiation."



"Provocation is not a good idea... for either of us," Lowenan replies. "I will try not to provoke you and if you could do the same, it might help broker a real peace." He reaches for the wine but then thinks better of it. "I agree that those mercenaries are unruly dogs best kept out of Bluffside. Phelix considers them to be useful, but I've advised him not to get in so deep with them that they think themselves equal to our Loyalists. They are not."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Leaving the weapon there is dangerous for you. It could provoke some trickery from us. Thank you for your confidence. As for The Five, the failing of wizards of all stripes is their curiosity. The difference between wizards and sorcerers is that the former think first and experiment later. Waldo cannot expect peace after the explosion. Whatever he offers. And leaving him here to experiment with the portals, while knowing he cares for nothing except opening the world-ending portal to the Far Realms...we can take a message, but I don't see it happening."



"The explosion in New City was unfortunate, but it was not planned," Lowenan counters. "Phelix did not know about the fireworks in the house next to his residence. He realizes he should have known, but the man using that house, Radko Ravenmore, went to great lengths to hide his alchemy workshop in the basement. He never sold his creations out of his home. As far as my mentor could divine, afterwards, he never sold his fireworks anywhere it New City. Radko did have a general shop out on Sordadon that sold fireworks out of a hidden storeroom. It is closed now, and he is in the wind."

He pauses. "Ravenmore was a bard, not a wizard. Thus, he was forced to flee the city or end up in chains. Any being with an innate ability with magic walks a fraying tightrope in this city. Bards are usually accepted as being relatively harmless by the council and a few of them have found wealthy patrons among the nobility, which shields them from the harshest rules of the Wizard Council, but such protections only goes so far. Plus, the common people tend to love performers."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "But was it your place to question the wisdom of forbidding sorcerers in the city then?"



"I have tried to have that conversation with the Lord Commander, several times," Lowenan replies bitterly. "It was only a debate of law not magic. If I had tried too hard to sway him and others in the Regulars, they would have become suspicious. I always used the argument that it would cost the city less to simply legalize sorcery rather than spend tons of gold and magic trying to root sorcerers out." He shakes his head. "He would not listen, and I don't blame him. Sorcerers are not well thought of by the common people and nobility alike, and if he argued for lifting the ban, he could lose his place as Lord Commander... or something even worse."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I think you traitor to your oath and your city, yes. Not because you aren't right, but because you took the oath and broke it. The laws have nothing to do with it. You changed your loyalty for whatever reason, you're now the traitor. And believe me, if you didn't hide so much your power or at least studied some of the arcane lore, you'd know that opening the portal to the Far Realms is a world ending event. And that alone would bring the wrath of the Five down on him even if he was a wizard. Status quo could have been challenged from within. Now you're just another outlaw. But we're here to negotiate, not to try and open your eyes. So..."



Lowenan shakes his head. "The law is what it is and if forced into irons, I will have no choice to accept my punishment no matter how unjust it is to me personally. I accepted that long ago."

"We all have," Lady Arnona says. The other ex-guards nod although the young wizard, Silagord, hesitates.

"As for the Far Realm, I trust my mentor's judgment more than yours," Lowenan says. "He has studied it and its denizens all of his life." He pauses again and looks at the gnome scribe in the portal. "Phelix knows the rumors about him being an alienist, so I am not revealing too much by saying he is indeed _an alienist_ and quite a powerful one." He looks at Akos. "But he is not the only alienist in Bluffside. There are alienist conjurers who study the Far Realm in great detail -- who knows what they've summoned and studied in the sub-cellars of House of Conjuration. They think their knowledge of wards and summoning circles are infallible. Bah! They pretend to be in control of every aspect of summoning." He shakes his head. "While Chancellor Kildorn isn't an alienist himself, he hasn't forbidden the study of the Far Realms. Such instruction isn't for neophytes, of course." He looks at the Loremaster and smiles. "Go ask him about the Far Realm, if you dare!"

(@ScottDeWar_jr)


Spoiler: For ScottDeWar_jr Only



As a members of the Sectarian Guard, Vinccenzo knows that what Lowenan is saying about conjurers studying the Far Realm is true. However, the instruction is only for the most powerful members of the House of Conjuration. To say that the classes aren't for neophytes is a bit of an understatement. A conjurer (or wizard) would have to be 12th-level (an Arcanist of the Twelfth Order) or higher to be able to learn how to summon pseudo-natural creatures safely. Anyone less powerful who tries to do so is quickly kicked out of the House, as well as Bluffside. They don't usually end up being executed, however. The Wizard Council pays The Five for any damages or loss off life that occurs outside the Wizard District.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> > He stands and points at Vinccenzo. "That is what they did to my mother and when they discovered her powers did not come from texts but was innate in her soul, they used it as an excuse to execute her as a renegade! She was a good woman, but they did not care!" he rages. "Nonwizards live in fear in this city," he snaps. "I know this because I am a sorcerer in addition to being a soldier! I have had to hide my abilities or risk being branded a traitor and a renegade! I have watched good men die because I could not use my magic to save them! So, you'll forgive me if I care not what you think of me!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Neurotic Only



Hmm, that's something I forgot to consider while writing my last reply... sorry about that. But, what are the chances that even if others don't know, that Phelix might have discovered who Akos patron is through divination or some other means? (Gather Information, maybe.) I'll make some DM Only checks for him and save them in my document file for Phelix. 

For now, lets say that Lowenan is referring to all the PCs' growing popularity with the citizens of Old City and not Akos status as a warlock. Those who become too popular are often considered a threat by some members of The Five and their allies. Right now, the PCs are in any danger of being ostracized from the city, but as they grow powerful, that might change. For now, Lady Samantha Pomander is clearly in the PCs' corner and bringing in the Old City Killer will make them valuable assets to the other members of The Five.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I have no preference, as I said, it was just to rile you up to see how far we can go. I think we shall go now and report everything we learned. I think Waldo is close to finishing his ritual and he's afraid of us as he should be. You would be no more than a speed bump for us. Except obviously he could send his demon down here."
> ooc: Local to recognize Arnona; Nobility to recognize Arnona: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12
> 1D20+8 = [18]+8 = 26





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinccenzo is relieve and shows a bit to see Akos is trying to accomplish the result of his fellow members of this negotiation as he suggested earlier.



"It's obvious that you are eager to be free of this place and threat we might be to you," Lowenan says calmly. "As I said, you are free to leave but don't expect it to be easy to return here, if you come to kill. And, don't expect Phelix to sit idly by while you plan to assault us here or in the enclave. We will be ready for whatever comes if diplomacy isn't an option for The Five."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> > She looks solemnly at Tim. "I respect your abilities knight, but you are not on the right side. Mirella has nothing against sorcerers, but the Five do. The World Goddess is simply dispassionate about the lives of mortals."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lady Arnora looks at Akos wide-eyed then turns to Lowenan. "Oh no! I said too much! He knows my family name! This is a disaster!"

"Calm yourself, Arnora," Lowenan says soothingly. "I surmised that he might be able to learn a lot about us just through conversation. He is a Loremaster, after all." He turns and glares a Akos. "But is is bad form for you to expose her family in... mixed company." He looks at Custodio, then at Vinccenzo. "These men have loyalties that go beyond your little group of heroes."

"By The Twelve!" Lady Arnora looks up at the ceiling of stars. "They are all lost! They will be arrested and ostracized from the city!"

"Then you shouldn't have betrayed Bluffside!" Custodio snaps. "But... while your family may face severe fines and dishonor for your actions, they aren't likely to face the noose or ostracization unless it can be proved they helped you in your betrayal or try to help you after you've been officially charged with treason." The Vanquisher stares at the floor. "Be glad I don't have the authority to do so. I must wait to see what the Lord Commander and The Five will decide... but I expect they will not be lenient."

"On that we agree, Mr. Vecchi," Lowenan adds. "I don't think the Loremaster truly understands the position he's put you in regarding your Oath to the city."

Custodio looks at Akos then back to Lowenan. "Oh, I think he does understand. He knows I will do my duty as an Elite." He looks at Lady Arnora. "I will make you no promises of silence. You cannot ask that of me." He sighs. "You need to realize Lady Arnora that from the moment I learned your name -- not your family name -- I would give that information to the Lord Commander. While I don't know you or your family, I'm sure the commander does know who you are. Many Regulars make the mistake of thinking that Reginald Oakfirst can't know everyone under his command, but I assure you that he'll know your name even if he's never met you personally. He would be a poor leader if he didn't know the people serving under him." He glares at Lowenan. "And Arnora is not a common name in this city, so if you want to blame someone then blame your commander for speaking yours and the wizard's name so casually." Custodio motions to Silagord, the young tower wizard.

Tensions rise slightly but Custodio has said his peace. He turns and walks out of the room without any concern that the ex-guards will attack him. He keeps his sword ready as he heads back towards the entry from the guard post.

"I see the reports on him are true," Lowenan says after the Vanquisher leaves the room. "He is a bit of a hothead."

*OOC:* Actually, it is Chittenden. When I wrote Chittendens in the PM, it was meant as a plural form of the surname.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "What reason would that be, good gnome? Your master killed hundreds already. And he will kill thousands if he finishes his project here."



"As Mr. Wearne has already told you, the explosion wasn't planned and if the The Five want compensation for the destruction, then we will try to find the funds," the gnome replies. "But, when lives are lost as part of good research, I can accept that. The benefit outweighs the losses." He crooks his head to try to study Akos face. "Hmm, you obviously don't think so... I will not try to convince you otherwise." He steps back from the portal and makes a motion and his face disappears from view. The portal shifts to show the fire demon again but it is held in place by a magic circle. The portal is silent on the other side.



Neurotic said:


> Walking toward the group, careful not to do any sudden moves, he bows to Lowenan, turns his back to the bandits and bowing to the knight. He tries his best to use the cloak to conceal his gestures.
> 
> "We are friends. The gate is killing the genie."
> 
> ...



Akos watches out of the corner of his eye for some sort of reaction from Lowenan but the ex-commander is too busy trying to reassure Lady Arnora 'that all is not lost'. The other ex-guards have their eyes on Big Tim... waiting for him to exit the room with the Loremaster. Akos thinks he might have gotten some of the gestures right, but he can't be certain. If the knight understands him, he doesn't show it on his face.

*OOC:*


Spoiler: DM Only



Lowenan - Spot check (DC 24): 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 (fails)





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Ooc: not sure if roll was supposed to be my int to send or DMK int to understand it...
> Language check (int + #languages): 1D20+2+4 = [10]+2+4 = 16
> 1D20+2+4 = [4]+2+4 = 10
> 1D20+2+4 = [9]+2+4 = 15
> ...











*OOC:*


The Intelligence check is for successful picking the right signs to convey your message to the DMK. So, you succeed for the first and third sentences but not the second one. He doesn't understand that set of signs at all; its gibberish to him.


Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



I noted in our PM conversation that the DC was only going to be 15, not 18, so Akos does succeed to get his point across to the DMK for the first and third sentences but at the bare minimum. So he understands that you don't want him as an enemy and that you don't want to fight him.


You can roll a Diplomacy check to go along with those two sets of signs but there is a -4 circumstance penalty to the roll for the failed second set and that it is hard to get your meaning across to the knight while trying to Bluff the guards at the same time.

You'd only have to worry about the Bluff check to keep Lowenan and the other ex-guards from noticing that Akos is trying to communicate with the DMK clandestinely. It's not like you're trying to bluff the DMK.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2021)

Akos stops his measured exit and turns back.

"My lady, it wasn't my intent to cause you distress. The only way to remain anonimous here was to wear full face helm and not behave like a noble. You nobles are too small in number that someone wouldn't recognize you. Young are impetuous, incautious. You can still come with us. You followed your commander even when his betrayal was obvious. But now that he admitted to be a sorcerer why not save yourself and your family? Punishment is inevitable, every school in life costs. Everyone needs to be able to make his own choice. But society also needs rules of conduct. Breaking those brings consequences. You can now choose your path, each one with its own set of consequences. You heard your commander, he accepted his death when he betrayed the city. Are you ready? Once we leave, there is no coming back."

He turns back toward the exit and slowly walks out.
"I'm sorry we couldn't decide anything here, we're just not empowered to speak for the Five."

Bowing once more at the very exit, he looks guardian knight in the eyes, trying to read if his gestures were understood before going finally out in a stately manner. Slow enought to give the girl a chance to think it through. 

_"I hope I didnt just sentenced her to death. Phelix doesn't like betrayals"_ he thinks hoping against hope she will come after them and not with weapons in hand and that they will be able to protect her.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 16, 2021)

Tim, who has said nothing additional up to this point, nods at the guards, tipping his hat, with an almost imperceptible grin, as he moves to follow Akos.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 16, 2021)

Vinccenzo gives a flourising, respectful bow to the noblewoman and gives a single nod of his head, a non-commital act that only acknowledges, he too, is leaving. he hurries to catch Ackos, "Loemaster, I will need to report this to my commander as I am sure you would expect. I will do so after we all give our report to the 5."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 17, 2021)

Tuck hears the others leave the large room, and he knows he has to act. Where he was indecisive before, he impulsively decides to draw his companions' attention to his place in the barracks, and hopefully to remove the cat from the room as well.

The kobold whistles sharply - not an easy thing to do with his scaly lips, but it's obvious he has taught himself eventually - and Mutt comes barging into the barracks, wagging its tail.

Until the dog spots the cat. Mutt freezes and starts growling deeply.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos stops his measured exit and turns back.
> 
> "My lady, it wasn't my intent to cause you distress. The only way to remain anonymous here was to wear full face helm and not behave like a noble. You nobles are too small in number that someone wouldn't recognize you. Young are impetuous, incautious. You can still come with us. You followed your commander even when his betrayal was obvious. But now that he admitted to be a sorcerer why not save yourself and your family? Punishment is inevitable, every school in life costs. Everyone needs to be able to make his own choice. But society also needs rules of conduct. Breaking those brings consequences. You can now choose your path, each one with its own set of consequences. You heard your commander, he accepted his death when he betrayed the city. Are you ready? Once we leave, there is no coming back."



"While I am loathe to lose your skills, Arnona," Lowenan says. "Perhaps you should consider the Loremaster's offer. Of all of us, you have the most to lose. I will not consider it a betrayal if you choose your family over me, over us."

"But Phelix will," Lady Arnona replies. "He will send his Loyalists for me and my family... you know that."

"Your heart has never truly been in this endeavor, my dear," Lowenan says. "And, I may be able to convince Phelix that you wouldn't be as useful in the conflict to come as I, personally, know you would be to our side. It wouldn't be a lie. Your heart is with your kin more than us, and if you stay, you will have to harden it to their suffering."

The young noblewoman seems torn as what to do.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He turns back toward the exit and slowly walks out.
> "I'm sorry we couldn't decide anything here, we're just not empowered to speak for the Five."
> 
> Bowing once more at the very exit, he looks guardian knight in the eyes, trying to read if his gestures were understood before going finally out in a stately manner. Slow enough to give the girl a chance to think it through.
> ...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim, who has said nothing additional up to this point, nods at the guards, tipping his hat, with an almost imperceptible grin, as he moves to follow Akos.



Lowenan says nothing to Akos as the Loremaster exits the room. But before Tim leaves the room, he motions to the big knight. "Sir Tim, I would have you take charge of Lady Arnona," he says.

"Lowenan, this is not a good idea," the young noblewoman replies.

"If you were going to stay, you would not have hesitated," Lowenan replies. "Now go, and take Silagord with you. The boy is literally shaking in his boots."

"You- you're letting me leave?" Silagord says to Lowenan. "You didn't give Harald that option... why?"

"Harald didn't give _me_ an option. You know that. Besides, the situation has changed, and I do not want more blood today," the ex-commander says firmly. "Go... and take that damn cat of yours with you. He smells like mothballs and moldy bread."

The tower wizard is shocked by the ex-commander's words. His hands drop to his side and looks gloomily down at the floor. He walks out of the room with a glance back towards Lady Arnona and Lowenan. Once out in the hall, he reluctantly surrenders his spell component pouch and dagger to Vinccenzo. Yet, there is a sense of relief in the young man's eyes.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinccenzo gives a flourishing, respectful bow to the noblewoman and gives a single nod of his head, a non-committal act that only acknowledges, he too, is leaving. he hurries to catch Akos, "Loremaster, I will need to report this to my commander as I am sure you would expect. I will do so after we all give our report to the 5."



Silagord asks the Sectarian Guard's permission to get his familiar and other possessions from the barracks.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck hears the others leave the large room, and he knows he has to act. Where he was indecisive before, he impulsively decides to draw his companions' attention to his place in the barracks, and hopefully to remove the cat from the room as well.
> 
> The kobold whistles sharply - not an easy thing to do with his scaly lips, but it's obvious he has taught himself eventually - and Mutt comes barging into the barracks, wagging its tail.
> 
> Until the dog spots the cat. Mutt freezes and starts growling deeply.



The cat is startled by Tuck's whistle. It is quickly on its feet and hissing at the kobold. It jumps on the chest and raises its back in a threatening manner. When Mutt enters the room, the cat's bravado quickly disappears. It meows loudly in fear and soon the two are in a chase around the room with in a scene out of a bard's comedic tale.

"What the-?" Custodio says out in the corridor.

*"Thare!"* Silagord calls out in desperation. *"No, don't hurt her! Please, I beg you!"* The young wizard tries to move towards the barracks but Breva blocks his way.

In the room, Mutt corners the cat and bares his teeth. Thare meows desperately for its master. She tries to climb up the stone walls of the room without any success, as the stone wall is too smooth. She is seconds from being Mutt's snack.

*"It seems your kobold friend doesn't understand diplomacy!"* Lowenan snaps in anger. *"Here we are speaking in good faith, and he's having his dog attack Silagord's cat! You have no honor!"*

The ex-commander gets up out of his chair and signals his men to draw their weapons and makes a quick sign to the knight. Blades flash out of scabbards, but the Deaf-Mute Knight doesn't move to attack. He has been watching Akos try to use sign language gestures with a bit of bemusement. When the ex-guards draw their blade, he grips his weapon tighter and tries to figure out what is happening. He looks confused and concerned.

*"Musummaar! Prepare to send the creature through the portal! Diplomacy be damned!"*

"That is not what Phelix wants," Musummaar replies from somewhere on the other side of the portal. "You are there to keep the peace."

*"SHUT UP!"* Lowenan says. *"They have drawn first blood, and I will end them! Send... the... creature. NOW!"*

"Very well," the gnome replies.

"Commander, please calm down," Lady Arnona pleads. "Do not throw away all our lives! You don't even like his damn cat!"

*"It is a matter of honor, Arnona! They broke the peace!"* he snaps at her. *"You are either with us or against us! Choose a side or get out of the way!"*

Lady Arnona stands hesitantly in between the ex-commander and the open doorway.









*OOC:*


Time to roll initiative. @Neurotic, did Akos actually have the unseen servant take the rapier from the table and drop it in Lowenan's lap earlier as a sign of good faith, or is it still on the table?

The PCs have one chance to diffuse the situation.

At this point, however, combat has officially begun, so any Diplomacy or Intimidate checks are made with the standard penalties for trying to use them in combat. The 'fire demon' will arrive through the portal on its initiative count in round two. Once it is in the room, there is no chance at stopping the fight with diplomacy.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2021)

*OOC:*


I'll try diplomacy, it is hardly an attack if two animals start a ruccus. Please don't post an attack until i put up a post

Unseen servant spells says Akos has to tell the servant what to do. I assume it takes a verbal command which i couldn't do in the discussion.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 18, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I'll try diplomacy, it is hardly an attack if two animals start a ruccus. Please don't post an attack until i put up a post
> ...











*OOC:*


Well, I'm headed to bed. So, you have time to write your post exactly how you want.

But, I still want an initiative roll for Akos and the other PCs. Note that your Diplomacy check for the DMK will keep him from attacking this round unless someone attacks him. Also, Arnora won't attack the PCs in round one, as she doesn't want the situation to end violently.

@JustinCase, I want you to roll a Handle Animal check to keep Mutt from trying to eat the cat familiar (assuming Mutt beats both Tuck and the cat's initiative rolls). The DC is 10. You and I have already established that Mutt is not a fan of cats and it has gotten him into trouble before.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2021)

As Lowenan loses his cool and proves he actualy hoped for combat, just was under orders - Akos considers his options. While they probably could win here, it would be a hard fight. And with the demon incoming, with mimic in the room, it could quickly become deadly. And he himself could risk calming emotions here...but who knows if that wouldn't disable his group? In the end, he concludes he needs to stop this in its tracks.

Drawing upon supernatural charm of his fey patron he strikes his staff into the stone tiles.
"No! Stop this! This has nothing to do with honor or the lack thereof, just two animals going after their natures. Tuck! Control your dog! Tim, don't kill anyone!

Lowenan, you gave your word we can leave and the dog attacking the cat is not a provocation, but an accident. You knew Tuck and Mutt are here somewhere and we didn't know about the cat! Stop your men, there is no treachery from our side. Don't force Arnona and Siagords decision."

He motions quickly toward the knight guarding the genie, but his motions are semi-invisible behind Tims bulk and Rizvan.

"Arnona, Silagord, don't attack or cast! Custodio, Breva, Vincenco, everyone! don't attack them if they don't attack first. We're not the enemies here. Lowenan, peace! Your master needs time and a message passed to The Five.

And Musummaar, you don't haveto send that demon. Doing so is an irrevocable act of aggression against Bluffside.  You just said itbis not something Phoenix woold want."



Spoiler: Actions



Free: activate charm domain for +4 charisma
Full round:
Diplomacy to avoid combat: 1D20+24+2-10 = [14]+24+2-10 = 30

Init: 1D20+2 = [3]+2 = 5

Linguistics (int + number of languages): 1D20+2+4 = [8]+2+4 = 14
- i cannot roll properly to talk to DMK 

Diplomacy (Custodio): 1D20+24+2-5 = [2]+24+2-5 = 23
 phew, almost nat 1


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 18, 2021)

Vinccenzo, who has been wanting to resolve this meeting of this day without blood puts up his off hand and lowers his sword point. he even positions himself to come between the two sides if need be.
init:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 3#initiative → 16(13 + 3)

aid another: Akos, to help calm the situation down
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 5#aidanother:akos → 21(16 + 5)


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2021)

*"Stop!"* Tuck orders Mutt to quit assaulting the cat. 

*"You were supposed to chase it off, not catch it,"* he mutters warily, coming forward to hold the dog by its fur. Not that the little kobold stands any chance of holding back the large canine, but hopefully his touch will calm the animal.









*OOC:*





Knightfall said:


> But, I still want an initiative roll for Akos and the other PCs.




Tuck initiative: 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7
(If on its own initiative) Initiative Mutt: 1D20+3 = [11]+3 = 14



> @JustinCase, I want you to roll a Handle Animal check to keep Mutt from trying to eat the cat familiar (assuming Mutt beats both Tuck and the cat's initiative rolls). The DC is 10. You and I have already established that Mutt is not a fan of cats and it has gotten him into trouble before.



Handle Animal: 1D20+1 = [11]+1 = 12
Whew!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2021)

*OOC:*


Wasn't there a conclusion that Mutt goes with Tuck, not on his own?


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Wasn't there a conclusion that Mutt goes with Tuck, not on his own?



*OOC:* There was a couple of times that I rolled initiative for @JustinCase when he was busy and I had them use the same initiative. But for the fight with the gargoyle golem, I think they had different initiatives. I'll leave it up to JustinCase to decide if he wants Mutt to act on the same initiative as Tuck. I've already noted that I'm going to let him have Tuck stop Mutt from attacking (ruled as a one-time immediate action), so it really doesn't matter. The cat isn't going to get eaten.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 19, 2021)

*Round One Begins (Maybe?)*
Lowenan moves to the table and picks up his rapier. He unsheathes his blade and drops the sheath on the table. He turns to look at Tim backing out of the room. "I will not stand by while you friends dishonor my soldiers," the ex-commander says. "Your kobold friend is poor company, knight."

"Send the fire demon through the portal," Musummaar yells at someone from the other side of the portal. "Quickly now! And don't set off any of those wards! We don't need an energy backlash!"

The portal shifts and the image of the alien creature begins to get larger, as if the portal is moving towards the fire demon. There is a roar from the other side of the portal.

*"No! Lowenan! Musummaar, don't do this!"* Lady Arnona pleads. *"You know that thing is too dangerous! I don't care what Phelix told you, he won't be able to control it once its here! You said it was a gambit, nothing more!"*

Musummaar says nothing and Lowenan glares at her. He motions for his men to attack. "If you will not fight with us, then I suggest you stay out of the way, Arnona. I doubt even the Loremaster can hold back my blade now."

Custodio curses loudly. "I knew we couldn't trust him!" He quickly moves back into the room and sets himself next to Tim to watch the big knight's back. "I keep this one off of you!" He says to Tim motioning to the man against the southern wall.

The knight tries to see if Akos is still trying to communicate with him with sign language. He is puzzled by the conflicting visuals around the room. Lowenan and the others seem poised to attack, except for the one he knows is named Arnona. She seems to be pleading for Lowenan to stop. Could the lore-wizard have enchanted her without him knowing Akos had done so? He keeps his blade ready but does not advance. Only the man decked out in the regalia of the Regulars seems eager to fight. The tall man doesn't look like he's going to charge.

The mimic begins gnashing its teeth. It moves awkwardly out of the niche and clumps towards the magic circle with the genie. It plops itself down next to her and seems content to stand guard over the elemental being.









*OOC:*



Lowenan moves to the table and picks up his blade and then unsheathes it. That is a 5-ft. step and two move actions. Dropping the sheath is a free action. Musummaar sets in motion the portal opening to send the creature through to the temple room.

Custodio moves into the room and stands back to back with Tim. The DMK readies an action.

The mimic double moves to be right next to _magic circle_.


----------



## Aust Thale (Aug 22, 2021)

Falen:  
Observing the room and assessing the deteriorating state of affairs, he evaluates in a moment a series of options.  His mind works in that manner, assessing options and eliminating the least tenable outcomes.  However, sometimes despite best efforts, clarity doesn't proceed from the act of assessment & elimination.   He is listening to the conversation and observing the room, the portal, the magic circle, and the like.  He is is not completely comfortable in open combat, especially with his magicked knife spent for the day versus the gargoyle.  He much prefers stealth and un-ceremonial flank and rear attacks.  However, in this situation, he is much less vexed by the room's combatants (after all, Tim and Breva, among others, appear to be very capable combatants) than he is the portal and the demon coming through it.  The discussion of Phelix vs. the Five and these portal experiments reach deeply to tempt Falen's insatiable inquisitiveness.  Other worlds?  Splendidly amazing!  Falen already knew enough about the Five to be sufficiently unimpressed by their mystique.  However, this game of joust with joining his rabble or face this demon was supremely reckless.  And allowing this intemperate Loweran fellow to lead this charge makes this offer to join them disingenuous.  Falen scans the mimic...is it a shapechanger, a familiar, or a charmed aberration?  It clearly is there, along with the deaf knight, to guard the trapped genie.  He focuses on the genie for a moment.  The caster of the magic circle that entraps the genie must be in the room; magic as powerful as the genie's would require one's presence.  Why bind a genie when they have a demon on the other side of the portal?  
He realizes it nearly as soon as he contemplates it.  And...

...He instantly regrets what he does next, as it dramatically could up the ante for him.  Nevertheless, the demon must be kept to the other side.  Everyone else in the room be damned; perhaps outside of the room as well.   It's a guess, not out of character from his typical decision trees, but not routine either.  So much at stake.  He says a quick prayer to Tyche for luck.

In *the Old Tongue*, he shouts toward the trapped Genie, and then toward Arnona, the Mimic and perhaps the Deaf Knight as well, hoping one of them understands the language. 

"*Genie, you are being abused.  I intend to do everything I can to stop it.  Help with all your might if you can.  
Arnona, you are noble and righteous, and I find myself taken by your righteousness, but holding the genie trapped to power this portal, not to mention this other creature, is wrong and reckless and dangerous.  You know this is wrong.  You must stop this madness."* 

It is less an attempt at diplomacy than an attempt to gather the attention of those in the room who might understand the language.   

To his party members closest and quietly:  "Akos, Tim.  I believe Arnona is powering the portal by trapping the genie.  If they draw first blood, we must seal the portal off.   Do you understand? "  

And he thinks to himself, "I hope that I am not wrong."  And he closes his eyes.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2021)

Aust Thale said:


> Falen:
> Observing the room and assessing the deteriorating state of affairs, he evaluates in a moment a series of options.  His mind works in that manner, assessing options and eliminating the least tenable outcomes.  However, sometimes despite best efforts, clarity doesn't proceed from the act of assessment & elimination.   He is listening to the conversation and observing the room, the portal, the magic circle, and the like.  He is is not completely comfortable in open combat, especially with his magicked knife spent for the day versus the gargoyle.  He much prefers stealth and un-ceremonial flank and rear attacks.  However, in this situation, he is much less vexed by the room's combatants (after all, Tim and Breva, among others, appear to be very capable combatants) than he is the portal and the demon coming through it.  The discussion of Phelix vs. the Five and these portal experiments reach deeply to tempt Falen's insatiable inquisitiveness.  Other worlds?  Splendidly amazing!  Falen already knew enough about the Five to be sufficiently unimpressed by their mystique.  However, this game of joust with joining his rabble or face this demon was supremely reckless.  And allowing this intemperate Loweran fellow to lead this charge makes this offer to join them disingenuous.  Falen scans the mimic...is it a shapechanger, a familiar, or a charmed aberration?  It clearly is there, along with the deaf knight, to guard the trapped genie.  He focuses on the genie for a moment.  The caster of the magic circle that entraps the genie must be in the room; magic as powerful as the genie's would require one's presence.  Why bind a genie when they have a demon on the other side of the portal?
> He realizes it nearly as soon as he contemplates it.  And...
> 
> ...



The genie doesn't respond to Falen's words. It doesn't even move. It just hangs in midair... it's almost like the elemental being is frozen in a block of ice but without any ice encasing it.

The Deaf-Mute Knight makes a sign that only Akos and Lowenan can interpret.


Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



"He knows I can't hear him, right?"



Lady Arnona turns to look at Falen when she here's her name. She doesn't seem to understand anything else he just said. "I have no idea what you just said, but it would be good if you stop shouting! You're going to make this situation worse with your blustering!"

Lowenan and the other ex-guards don't seem to understand what Falen is saying either. Lowenan seems bemused by Falen's outburst. He shakes his head. He keeps one eye on Tim as he speaks to Akos. "Loremaster, is this some sort of play to get us to drop our guard? I will not stand for false antics."



			
				Aust Thale said:
			
		

> To his party members closest and quietly:  "Akos, Tim.  I believe Arnona is powering the portal by trapping the genie.  If they draw first blood, we must seal the portal off.   Do you understand? "
> 
> And he thinks to himself, "I hope that I am not wrong."  And he closes his eyes.



Custodio looks at Falen with a raised eyebrow and then says to Tim. "What did he just say? Does he know something we don't?"


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2021)

Silagord ignores the war of words in the other room. He moves to rush by Akos, Breva, and Vinny and get to his cat familiar. He moves recklessly and doesn't seem to care if anyone lashes out at him.









*OOC:*



Since Silagord goes before Akos, Breva, and Vinny, they are all considered flat-footed, which means that none of them can make AoOs vs. the young tower wizard. not that he's attacking anyone. He's more concerned about his cat.









Neurotic said:


> As Lowenan loses his cool and proves he actually hoped for combat, just was under orders - Akos considers his options. While they probably could win here, it would be a hard fight. And with the demon incoming, with mimic in the room, it could quickly become deadly. And he himself could risk calming emotions here...but who knows if that wouldn't disable his group? In the end, he concludes he needs to stop this in its tracks.
> 
> Drawing upon supernatural charm of his fey patron he strikes his staff into the stone tiles.
> "No! Stop this! This has nothing to do with honor or the lack thereof, just two animals going after their natures. Tuck! Control your dog! Tim, don't kill anyone!





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinccenzo, who has been wanting to resolve this meeting of this day without blood puts up his off hand and lowers his sword point. he even positions himself to come between the two sides if need be.



Vinccenzo enters the room and takes up a position net to Tim on the other side opposite of Custodio. He works with Akos to try to keep the ex-guards from attacking. The situation was escalating quickly until Falen entered the room and spoke... Vinny doesn't have a clue what language the half-hobgoblin just used, but the uncertainty has confused the ex-guards if not their leader.

Maybe that was Falen's plan.



JustinCase said:


> *"Stop!"* Tuck orders Mutt to quit assaulting the cat.
> 
> *"You were supposed to chase it off, not catch it,"* he mutters warily, coming forward to hold the dog by its fur. Not that the little kobold stands any chance of holding back the large canine, but hopefully his touch will calm the animal.



Silagord moves through the open door and into the barracks just in time to hear Tuck order Mutt to stop. He watches as Mutt stops advancing on Thare. The big dog looks back at Tuck with a disappointed look. He sees Silagord and growls at the young wizard.

Thare hisses once at Mutt and then scrambles towards her master. Silagord scoops up the cat with a sigh of relief. He looks at Tuck and nods his head. "Thank you for not hurting her. This whole mess was such a bad idea for us to get involved in just for a few extra coins for my family." He looks at Mutt with less understanding. "I'm glad your dog actually listened to you. I'd hate to lose Thare." He holds the cat close and pats her on the head to try to calm her down. Tuck can see that the cat is still shaking.









*OOC:*



@Scotley, you have the option of having Breva take an action at this point.









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Lowenan, you gave your word we can leave and the dog attacking the cat is not a provocation, but an accident. You knew Tuck and Mutt are here somewhere and we didn't know about the cat! Stop your men, there is no treachery from our side. Don't force Arnona and Silagord's decision."
> He motions quickly toward the knight guarding the genie, but his motions are semi-invisible behind Tims bulk and Rizvan.



"You see," Lady Arnona tries to help Akos clam down the situation. "It wasn't subterfuge on their part. It was an accident. Please stop this before you get us all killed."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Arnona, Silagord, don't attack or cast! Custodio, Breva, Vincenco, everyone! don't attack them if they don't attack first. We're not the enemies here. Lowenan, peace! Your master needs time and a message passed to The Five.



Lady Arnona turns to look at Akos. "I'm a soldier, Loremaster, not a wizard or a sorcerer," she replies. "And Silagord already gave up his spell components to the Sectarian, so he can't attack you with his spells." She pauses. "It sounds like he and the kobold are working it out." She turns back to her commander. "Lowenan, tell them to stop."

The other two ex-guards are prepared to rush Custodio and Vinccenzo. But they balk at the last second.

Lowenan hesitates. He puts up his hand and the two guards relax. "It seems I am the t_rue_ hothead here," he replies. "Not Mr. Vecchi." He sighs and shakes his head. "I've become so use to betrayal that I now betray myself." The ex-commander leans against the table. "I apologize for my stupidity."

The mimic gnashes its teeth in frustration.

"Oh stop it!" Lowenan orders the mimic. "I said we'll feed you later!"



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> And Musummaar, you don't have to send that demon. Doing so is an irrevocable act of aggression against Bluffside.  You just said it is not something Phoenix would want."



"Quite right," Lowenan adds. *"Musummaar, stop the sequence! It was a mistake! My mistake! I will accept any punishments Phelix wishes to claim for this mess."*

There is only silence from the other side of the portal.

*"Musummaar!"*

"I can hear you," the gnome says. "No need to shout."

"Stop the sequence, please."

"Why would I want to do that?" The gnome laughs.

"What?" Arnona says is shock.

*"Phelix will have your head, you damn gnome!"* the ex-commander yells.

"Pleeease... you think you're the first '_apprentice_' of his to think they are above me," Musummaar says as the other side of the portal nears the alien creature from the Far Realm. "Master Phelix relies on my extensive knowledge more than your pitiful skills. You've given me an opening to get rid of you and blame it all on a bunch of adventurers that have become a thorn in the master's plans. And... it is so obvious that they are playing you for a fool."

He laughs again. "Maybe you might survive the pseudonatural with their help, if they help, but not it, the mimic, and my other little surprise, I think," the gnome says slyly. "Why do you think I had the mimic placed there in the first place." He pauses. "Mimic, kill him and eat your fill. Support the fire demon but don't get in it or the other one's way."

The mimic hisses and gnashes its teeth. It makes a sound that could be laughter but it sounds like old wood being torn apart.

"Oh no," Arnona says.

*"MUSUMMAAR!"*

"I have to go now," the gnome says casually. "Research to do... test subjects to transform into new, beautiful forms. Good luck, Lowenan. You're going to need it."

*"YOU LITTLE BASTARD!"*

The gnome does not answer. The alien being from the Far Realm begins to breech the edge of the portal.

"By The Twelve," one of the ex-guards exclaims. "He was planning to send it through no matter what was decided here."

"He- he was waiting..." Arnona says looking towards Tim and the others. "To send it to kill us after you left."

The Deaf-Mute Knight looks wide-eyed at the portal. He was not expecting the creature to come through at all. He signs frantically towards Lowenan. His gestures are done with anger, confusion.

"I- I didn't see it coming," Lowenan says. He looks towards Akos, gravely concerned. "Truce, for their sake and the knight's if not my own?" He motions to the ex-guards and the DMK.

"Please?" Lady Arnona begs Tim. "We will not stand a chance without your help!"









*OOC:*



Okay, now we get to the guts of this encounter. Will the PCs retreat and leave the ex-guards, Lady Arnona, and the DMK to their fate or will they help them defeat the alien fire demon and the mimic and whatever else the gnome has planned. 

@Neurotic, make another Intelligence check to determine what the DMK just 'signed' to Lowenan. THe DC for this check is a little higher, 17.

@Tellerian Hawke, I know you have a post planned but you might want to alter it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 22, 2021)

*Tim, who looked as if he were about to speak, pauses long enough to note the Gnome's betrayal, before saying:* "Lowenan... Arnona... the rest of you... I don't know how much you know of me, but hear this: I am no diplomat. I do not mince words. I am a Knight, and a battle leader. The ring of steel is what I know. Whatever comes through that portal, is a threat to all of us, nay, to Bluffside, and the world beyond. I will lead the charge against it. I will either send it straight to the Abyss, or die trying. By Syvatagor's teeth, I swear this. If any of you would join me, I would welcome it. But I will brook no betrayal. Come, show me the courage in your hearts. Let us show that Gnome who he's dealing with. And if any of you do not feel up to the task, I shall not curse or belittle you; fighting man vs. man is one thing. Demons are quite another. But I only ask that if you do choose to leave, that you make the Gnome's insubordination and betrayal known to your master. Lowenan, please relay my words to the deaf Knight, if you would. Now... who's with me?"

Tim holds his family sword high, pointed to the ceiling, looking around the room, to see whether or not his words were effective.









*OOC:*


 In the first round, if the Demon hasn't stepped through yet, Tim will charge the Mimic.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 22, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim, who looked as if he were about to speak, pauses long enough to note the Gnome's betrayal, before saying:* "Lowenan... Arnona... the rest of you... I don't know how much you know of me, but hear this: I am no diplomat. I do not mince words. I am a Knight, and a battle leader. The ring of steel is what I know. Whatever comes through that portal, is a threat to all of us, nay, to Bluffside, and the world beyond. I will lead the charge against it. I will either send it straight to the Abyss, or die trying. By Syvatagor's teeth, I swear this. If any of you would join me, I would welcome it. But I will brook no betrayal. Come, show me the courage in your hearts. Let us show that Gnome who he's dealing with. And if any of you do not feel up to the task, I shall not curse or belittle you; fighting man vs. man is one thing. Demons are quite another. But I only ask that if you do choose to leave, that you make the Gnome's insubordination and betrayal known to your master. Lowenan, please relay my words to the deaf Knight, if you would. Now... who's with me?"
> 
> Tim holds his family sword high, pointed to the ceiling, looking around the room, to see whether or not his words were effective.
> 
> ...



"I will stand with you," Lowenan says. "But we must be careful not to attack the portal itself." He points to the genie. "Her lifeforce is tied to it. At least, that's my understanding. Any area spells that go off near it will hurt her." He points to the DMK. "He will react violently towards anyone who hurts her even if it isn't intentional. He is smitten with her. He will die defending this room and her life. And, if it goes badly, he will not retreat unless forced to do so."

He looks at Arnona. "I'm sorry I got you into this mess." He readies his blade for what is to come. "Stay back! Don't engage it! It could kill you with a single blow!"

Anorna is shaking in fear. She nods and keeps her back to the wall behind her.

"Charvin! Rhilaseth! I'm counting on your blades! But be careful!"

The two ex-guards who have remained silent during negotiations nod their heads and fix their eyes on the portal.

"Sectarian, keep Silagord out of here!" He says to Vinccenzo. "He is not ready to face this sort of evil!"

Lowenan turns towards the mimic. "I will end you, if I must. Stay where you are! Behave!"

The mimic hisses at the ex-commander. It has given its answer.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2021)

OOC:
Bow shots and damage: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5
1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
1D8+4 = [8]+4 = 12
Oops, I miscounted bonuses. Should be another +1 to hit for bless I think.


Breva has been standing mute with his bow drawn watching the quick changes in allegences and threats. He lets the sorcerer pass to retrieve his familiar without acting. Finally, once the Gnome's treacery is revealed he danes to speak and act. "Truce," he says to Lowenan. And this his bow string twangs, he smoothly draws and another shaft and sends it after the first. Both are aimed at the mimic.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Bow shots and damage: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15
> 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5
> 1D20+4 = [9]+4 = 13
> ...



A moment after the gnomes treachery but before Tim's speech, Breva finds an angle in between Tim and Vinccenzo to fire his arrows through the first one impacts the mimic's false chair front under its mouth but the second deflects off the northwestern column in front of altar.

The mimic seems completely shocked by the arrow sticking into it. While hissing and gnashing its teeth, it tries to figure out where the arrow came from.

*OOC:* Okay, so Breva's attack officially ends Round One.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 23, 2021)

Flames seem to pull the the alien creature through the portal to stand just beyond the room's altar. The portal shifts slightly east towards the _magic_ circle and goes dark. The image of the creature from the other side of the portal didn't truly show the horror of the fire demon. It stands nearly 15 feet tall and is completely made of molten rock and flames. Fire-like tentacles seem to shift across it form and its facial features are pure flame encased in melting black rock that seems to flow in every direction.

It fixes its burning eyes on Tim and steps towards the half-ogre knight and strikes out with its two fiery appendages. Its fists are made of molen rock and Tim can feel the heat singe the hairs on his arm as he manages to block the strikes with his shield. While the creature doesn't appear to be intensely strong it is very quick in its movements.

The Deaf-Mute Knight steps behind the creature and attacks the fire demon once it has cleared the portal. The knight's bastard sword cuts through molten rock and flame but it doesn't look like the blade hurt the creature as much as it should have from such a powerful blow.

Lowenan follows up Breva's attack on the mimic with a _magic missile_ spell to prove his point to the aberration. Three force bolts fires from the tips of his fingers and the bolts slam unerringly into the mimic.

*"Stay!"*

Standing next to Tim, Custodio slashes at the fire demon with his own bastard sword, but even with Breva's blessing of the Purifier, the Vanquisher's blade only comes close. The creature avoids the blow with preternatural speed.

The mimic hisses in anger at Lowenan and it shift forward on its false legs and tries to slam its balled up 'chair arm' fists against the ex-commander chest. The strikes only hit the table that stands between it and the sorcerer.

"Charvin! Help me slay this thing," Lowenan orders the ex-guard standing behind him near Arnona.

"I'll be right there," Charvin replies.









*OOC:*



Alien Fire Demon - Full Attack vs. Tim: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23 (misses)

Deaf-Mute Knight - Full Attack vs. Alien Fire Demon: 1D20+15 = [16]+15 = 31
1D20+10 = [3]+10 = 13 | (hit and miss)
Deaf-Mute Knight - Damage vs. Alien Fire Demon: 1D10+8 = [3]+8 = 11

Lowenan - Magic Missile damage to mimic: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5
1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D4+1 = [3]+1 = 4
Total of 13 force damage to the mimic.

Custodio - Attacks fire demon with +2 bastard sword: 1D20+12 = [8]+12 = 20
1D10+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (miss)

Mimic - 2 slams vs. Lowenan: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (two misses)


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 23, 2021)

Akos narrows his eyes as he reads the man. His focus is such that he misses much of the what is happening in his environs.

"Lowenan, why would we fight this demon for you? You're the one who allied yourself with self-serving, immoral sorcerer. For no gain as far as I can see. That kind of people attract others without morals or honor. We could just pull the doors closed, save Arnona and Silagord and be done with you."

Akos sighs.
"Unfortunately, you're right in that this is a threat to Bluffside too and my companions will not let the beast be. And I'm reluctant to leave the knight to suffer for your misguided allegiance. Promise that you'll let us go if we defeat these enemies even if we're too weak to defend ourselves from you. And that you will give your full power to this fight."

He gestures in paralel to the speech and incredibly, it all makes sense to both of them.

Unfortunately, once the demon appears, he is too busy with thinking about it and his spells and such to clearly communicate the important part and that is, "the circle is killing the genie".

Akos quickly casts _Faerie Fire _on the demon, preventing any concealing magic on its part.




Spoiler: Actions



Before the round:
Sense Motive (what is missing); Spot; Listen: 1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2
1D20-2 = [4]-2 = 2


Free speech and gestures
Linguistics for DMK for general translation: 1D20+2+4 = [20]+2+4 = 26

The portal is killing the genie: 1D20+2+4 = [8]+2+4 = 14
We all are allies against the demon: 1D20+2+4 = [11]+2+4 = 17

Sense Motive for Lowenan answer: 1D20+8 = [11]+8 = 19
Planar lore for Knowledge devotion: 1D20+11+5 = [7]+11+5 = 23 +2 bonus

Cast level check for eventual SR: 1D20+4+2 = [2]+4+2 = 8 Ugh!


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2021)

Falen shoots at the mimic with his bow from the corridor, but his arrow skids off the floor and disappears under the table.









*OOC:*



@Aust Thale Rolled: 3 + 1 + 6 = 10 (miss)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2021)

Silagord listens to Tim's speech from just inside the doorway of the small barracks. He hesitantly takes a step out of the room, puts Thare down behind him, and pulls out a wand from his belt. "Wh- where do you want me? This wand is enchanted to fire _magic missiles_."

"Stay in the corridor," Custodio suggests to the young tower wizard. "Hit the demon if you can."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 26, 2021)

Mutt whines as first it is prevented from catching a cat, and now it feels a very evil presence entering the chamber across the hall. The big dog look at Tuck, then decides to stay at the kobolds side for their mutual protection, until ordered otherwise.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 26, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> "Stay in the corridor," Custodio suggests to the young tower wizard. "Hit the demon if you can."



"The demon is resistant to magic!" shouts Akos "Don't target it directly!"


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 26, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "The demon is resistant to magic!" shouts Akos "Don't target it directly!"



"Silagord, the Loremaster is right," Lowenan yells. "Target the mimic, but stay back from the fire demon."

*OOC:* Silagord will move just behind Falen in the corridor and target the mimic with his wand starting next round.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Aug 27, 2021)

5' step back to North West,  cast Haste on self + Tim, The DMK, Falen, Custodio



Spoiler: effects of haste



duration: 5 rounds
+When making a full attack action, a hasted creature may make one extra attack with any weapon he is holding. The attack is made using the creature’s full base attack bonus, plus any modifiers appropriate to the situation
+A _hasted _creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves.
+All movements increase by 30 feet, to a maximum of twice the subject’s normal speed



cast defensively vs lv 3 spell [haste]
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 19(4 + 15)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> 5' step back to North West,  cast Haste on self + Tim, The DMK, Falen, Custodio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vinny steps back from the alien fire demon, which puts him against the western wall and the short wall of the niche. His spell encompasses his nearest allies near the open doorway, as well as the Deaf-Mute Knight.



			
				ScottDeWar_jr said:
			
		

> cast defensively vs lv 3 spell [haste]
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 15 → 19(4 + 15)



*OOC:* You don't need to worry about Vinny casting defensively after he steps back.

While Arnona knows she isn't likely to hurt the demon, she unslings her bow and aims towards the mimic. She fires a single shot towards the attacking aberration but the arrow impacts the wall behind the mimic.









*OOC:*



Arnona - Longbow shot vs. Mimic: 1D20+7 = [3]+7 = 10
1D8+2 = [8]+2 = 10 (miss)









JustinCase said:


> Mutt whines as first it is prevented from catching a cat, and now it feels a very evil presence entering the chamber across the hall. The big dog look at Tuck, then decides to stay at the kobolds side for their mutual protection, until ordered otherwise.



Mutt heels next to Tuck and whines again. The big dog doesn't want the kobold urban ranger to leave the safety of the barracks. "Stay," Tuck orders the dog. The kobold ranger heads out into the corridor and takes up a position in between Breva and Silagord.

Tuck quickly loads his light crossbow and aims at the mimic. Tuck pulls the trigger and the bolt flies through the air and thumps into the mimic near its toothy mouth.









*OOC:*



@JustinCase, I'm having Mutt delay to move with Tuck. I'm going to assume you want Tuck to go into the corridor, but he orders Mutt to stay in the room away from danger. If you want him to do something else besides attack with his _+1 light crossbow_, let me know.

Tuck (with bless) > +1 Light crossbow: 1D20+14 = [12]+14 = 26
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5 (hit!)


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2021)

The ex-guard closest to Anorna seems ready to rush to his commander's aid, but then he takes a single step forward and slashes out at Arnona with his longsword, quickly and viciously. The young noblewoman barely has time to react and tries awkwardly to block the man's strikes but the ex-guard is faster and cuts two deep slashes into the woman. She drops to the floor and doesn't move.

*"NO! Charvin! What are you doing?"* The other ex-guard exclaims in complete shock.

*"You bastard!"* Custodio shouts.

"What?" Lowenan glances back to see Arnona's still form and the blood on Charvin's blade. "What did you do? Why?"

The man lets out a laugh that doesn't sound... natural. He looks at Lowenan and his grin seems to grow teeth and then fade away. His skin and clothes shift like a chameleon and his eyes shift to be black and cold.

"You... you're not Charvin," Lowenan sneers. "One of the doppelgangers."

*"Damn!"*









*OOC:*




Charvin the False - Full Attack vs. Arnona: 1D20+16 = [11]+16 = 27
1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24 (two hits)
Charvin the False - Damage vs. Arnona: 1D8+6 = [4]+6 = 10
1D8+6 = [8]+6 = 14
Arnona


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 27, 2021)

The other ex-guard, Rhilaseth, charges towards the Alien Fire Demon with his longsword, hoping to takes it rage out on the creature. The pseudonatural creature reacts to his wild attack and slams its fist into the onrushing man and hurts the ex-guard badly. Somehow, Rhilaseth manages to get a hit in against the creature, but he catches on fire and is soon in real trouble.

*"AHHH! NOOOO!"*









*OOC:*



Rhilaseth - Charges the Alien Fire Demon (+2 to hit but -2 to AC): 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7 (hit)

Alien Fire Demon - AoO vs. Rhilaseth: 1D20+13 = [17]+13 = 30
2D6+3 = [3, 5]+3 = 11
2D6 = [6, 6] = 12

Rhilaseth - Reflex save to keep from catching on fire (DC 17): 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
Rhilaseth catches on fire for # of rounds: 1D4 = [3] = 3


----------



## Scotley (Aug 30, 2021)

Breava finds himself frustrated by the press in front of him and no clear shot. He slips past Fallen and behind Sir Tim to a position just inside the door next to Vinny and a clear target comes into view. He draws back his bow and fires with impressive accuracy at the doppleganger. 

bowshot and damage: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 30, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breava finds himself frustrated by the press in front of him and no clear shot. He slips past Fallen and behind Sir Tim to a position just inside the door next to Vinny and a clear target comes into view. He draws back his bow and fires with impressive accuracy at the doppleganger.
> 
> bowshot and damage: 1D20+11 = [18]+11 = 29
> 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8



The arrow embeds into the doppelganger's back and it shrieks in discomfort. It turns and hisses at Breva.



Neurotic said:


> Akos narrows his eyes as he reads the man. His focus is such that he misses much of the what is happening in his environs.
> 
> "Lowenan, why would we fight this demon for you? You're the one who allied yourself with self-serving, immoral sorcerer. For no gain as far as I can see. That kind of people attract others without morals or honor. We could just pull the doors closed, save Arnona and Silagord and be done with you."



"If you want to chastize me later, so be it!" Lowenan snaps at Akos. "Now's not really the time!" The man's thought of decorum has faded with the threat of the doppelganger.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos sighs.
> "Unfortunately, you're right in that this is a threat to Bluffside too and my companions will not let the beast be. And I'm reluctant to leave the knight to suffer for your misguided allegiance. Promise that you'll let us go if we defeat these enemies even if we're too weak to defend ourselves from you. And that you will give your full power to this fight."
> 
> He gestures in parallel to the speech and incredibly, it all makes sense to both of them.
> ...



The silent knight seems to understand some of what Akos is saying to him but he doesn't see all of the Loremaster's signs, especially with the fire demon and the burning ex-guard in the way.

Akos spell fizzles as it comes into contact with the pseudo-natural elemental's resistance to magic.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2021)

@Tellerian Hawke:
"Have at you, evil spawn!" Big Tim slashes out at the alien creature with his sword but he misjudges his first swing and his sword nearly slips from his hand. He tries to recover quickly and slash at the pseudo-natural creature again but the fire demon deflects the blade away with its half flame, half molten rock arm.

Tim manages to reset his footing before the creature can strike out at him again.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2021)

The Fire Demon ignores Tim and turns to the one that hurt it. It slams at the DMK but the knight manages to dodge the creature's strikes.

The knight counters enhanced with Vinny's _haste_ spell. He silently scores two solid strikes against the demon but the creature manages to avoid the third sword strike.









*OOC:*



Alien Fire Demon - Full Attack vs. the DMK: 1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
1D20+13 = [7]+13 = 20 (misses)

Deaf-Mute Knight - Full Attack vs. Alien Fire Demon (with Haste): 1D20+16 = [11]+16 = 27
1D20+16 = [6]+16 = 22
1D20+11 = [6]+11 = 17 (two hits; one miss)
Deaf-Mute Knight - Damage vs. Alien Fire Demon: 1D10+8 = [5]+8 = 13
1D10+8 = [4]+8 = 12


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2021)

Lowenan steps away from the table towards the doppelganger and stabs out with his rapier at the shapechanger. He nearly drops the weapon on the first strike but resets and stabs the blade deep into the doppelganger's shoulder.

Custodio's reflexes are also enhanced by Vinccenzo's magic and he slashes out at the fire demon twice. He misses with his first strike but manages to hit the demon with his second but his blade does almost no damage to the creature.









*OOC:*



Lowenan Wearne - Full Attack vs. Doppelganger: 1D20+12 = [1]+12 = 13
1D20+7 = [17]+7 = 24 (miss and hit)
Lowenan Wearne - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10 (success)
Lowenan Wearne - Damage vs. the Doppelganger: 1D6+6 = [3]+6 = 9

Custodio - Attacks Fire Demon: 1D20+12 = [2]+12 = 14
1D20+12 = [13]+12 = 25 (miss and hit)
Custodio - Damage vs. Fire Demon: 1D10+4 = [2]+4 = 6


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 2, 2021)

The mimic shifts forward and slams its heavy pseudopods towards Lowenan twice. It misses the ex-commander with its first strike but manages to hit the man with its second strike. It wraps its pseudopod around Lowenan and crushes the man. It howls in triumph.

"Blasted thing!" Lowenan says with a pained grimace.

"Yessss, hold him tightly," the doppelganger hisses.









*OOC:*



Mimic - 2 slams vs. Lowenan: 1D20+9 = [2]+9 = 11
1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24 (miss and hit)
Mimic - Damage to Lowenan: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5
Lowenan is automatically grappled by the mimic and suffers crushing damage.
Mimic - Crushing damage to Lowenan: 1D8+4 = [4]+4 = 8


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 2, 2021)

because f some confusion, I will be re-writing this









*OOC:*


posting incase I am at work when it is my turn






Vinny's thought process has 4 roads  for the one cart:
_someone is dying that needs a second chance, but is blocked by a doppelganger that need to be killed.
someone, and his cat, needs to be gotten out of this place to preserve his very sanity, though he has an effective weapon
and there are two enemies, one of which is crushing someone who needs to be taken in to the wizard council,
the other is being dealt with by the giant paladin.
his mind is racing  to process who gets his help first. The Noblewoman is blocked, but needs help the most. the former captain need help or he will be crushed._

He attacks the Doppleganger in hopes that Lowenan will survive his own treachery.
He attacks the fake human and the rapier itself releases a discharge of lethal electricity!


Spoiler: mathy stuph



Attack +7/ Damage 1d6+3; crit 18-20 x2; shocking grasp: 5d6 touch
Attack 1 vs doppleganger: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 7 → 25(18 + 7) possible crit
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 7 → 12(5 + 7) not a crit

hasted attack vs doppleganger [number 2]:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 7 → 12(5 + 7)
Damage of att 1 - 1d6+3+5d6:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 3 → 4(1 + 3)
ScottDeWar,Jr:  5D6 → 15(1 +4 +5 +3 +2)



18 points damage!

The rapier is accurately places, but with only a scratch, however that is all he needed for a lethal dose of electricity! from the weapon itself arcs of electricity jump to the shapeshifter inflicting great pain !


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 3, 2021)

@Aust Thale:
Falen takes aim at the mimic once again and fires two more shots from his composite shortbow. The arrows streak through the air and slam into the aberration.

Silagord moves to the other side of Tuck and points his wand of _magic missile_ at the aberration. He says the command word and a small force projectile unerringly darts through the air and slams into the mimic. Thare finds his way through Tuck's feet and stands next to her master.









*OOC:*



Silagord - Magic Missile damage to Mimic: 1D4+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 3, 2021)

Vinny's thought process has 4 roads for the one cart:
_someone is dying that needs a second chance, but is blocked by a doppelganger that need to be killed.
someone, and his cat, needs to be gotten out of this place to preserve his very sanity, though he has an effective weapon
and there are two enemies, one of which is crushing someone who needs to be taken in to the wizard council,
the other is being dealt with by the giant paladin.
his mind is racing  to process who gets his help first. The Noblewoman is blocked, but needs help the most. the former captain needs help or he will be crushed .. .. ..
Noblewoman then .. .. .._
_I need to get to that doppelganger for 3 different reasons, I hate to say._ he thinks to himself.
Seeing as he is in a bad corner, he attempts to get out using some tricks he learned on the streets

10 foot step Tumble east, dc 15
stabbitystab! and kazzap! of doppelganger
Tumble: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 13 → 20(7 + 13) with 5 to spare!

He attacks the Doppelganger in hopes that Lowenan will survive his own treachery but mainly so he can rescue the noblewoman .. .. .. .. ..
He attacks the fake human and the rapier itself releases a discharge of lethal electricity!


Spoiler: mathy stuph



Attack +7/ Damage 1d6+3; crit 18-20 x2; shocking grasp: 5d6 touch
Attack  vs doppleganger: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 7 → 25(18 + 7) possible crit
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 7 → 12(5 + 7) not a crit
-no extra attack as this is not a full round attack-
Damage of att  1d6+3+5d6:
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 3 → 4(1 + 3) Stabbitty stab!
ScottDeWar,Jr:  5D6 → 15(1 +4 +5 +3 +2) Kazzapp!



18 points damage!

The rapier is accurately placed, but with only a scratch, however that is all he needed for a lethal dose of electricity! From the weapon itself arcs of electricity jump to the shapeshifter inflicting great pain !


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny's thought process has 4 roads for the one cart:
> _someone is dying that needs a second chance, but is blocked by a doppelganger that need to be killed.
> someone, and his cat, needs to be gotten out of this place to preserve his very sanity, though he has an effective weapon
> and there are two enemies, one of which is crushing someone who needs to be taken in to the wizard council,
> ...



The electric current jolts the doppelganger and it turns and glares at Vinccenzo in anger. "Wait your turn," it hisses.

Meanwhile...
Tuck quickly reloads his crossbow and fires twice at the mimic. The first bolt impacts the aberration's pseudopod, and it chatters its teeth in annoyance. It nearly pulls Lowenan into the path of the second bolt but the ex-commander is able to deflect it away with his blade.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2021)

The doppelganger grins evilly at Vinccenzo. "You cannot sssave him," he hisses. "The master wants him dead, so I will finish him... and you."

He turns and tries to cut the ex-commander to pieces. He misjudges his first strike and nearly cuts the mimic's Pseudopod instead but he quickly refocuses and cuts a deep wound in Loweanan's side. Vinny recognizes the skill that the doppelganger uses against Lowenan and can immediately tell that 'Charvin' has roguish talent.









*OOC:*



Charvin the False - Full Attack vs. Lowenan: 1D20+16 = [2]+16 = 18
1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31 (miss and critical threat)
Charvin the False - Confirm Critical: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16 (not a crit.)
Charvin the False - Damage plus Sneak Attack Damage: 1D8+6 = [6]+6 = 12
2D6 = [5, 1] = 6


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2021)

Rhilaseth steps back from the fire demon and tries in vain to put out the flames spreading across his body. The flames continue to burn the ex-guard.









*OOC:*



Rhilaseth - Reflex save to put out flames (DC 17): 1D20+4 = [5]+4 = 9 (fails)
Fire damage to Rhilaseth: 1D6 = [3] = 3


----------



## Scotley (Sep 4, 2021)

Breva advances around the perimeter of the room staying out of reach of the Fire Demon for now and makes his way to the Doppleganger switching bow for sword as he goes. From his position opposite Lowenan he attacks with a powerful stroke of the big blade. He says to his adjacent companion. "Let's finish this creature so I can heal the woman." He puts deed to word as the blade cuts deep. 

OOC: 
power attack and damage: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
2D6+11 = [4, 5]+11 = 20


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 4, 2021)

"My thoughts exactly" agrees Vinccenzo.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 4, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva advances around the perimeter of the room staying out of reach of the Fire Demon for now and makes his way to the Doppleganger switching bow for sword as he goes. From his position opposite Lowenan he attacks with a powerful stroke of the big blade. He says to his adjacent companion. "Let's finish this creature so I can heal the woman." He puts deed to word as the blade cuts deep.
> 
> OOC:
> power attack and damage: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
> 2D6+11 = [4, 5]+11 = 20





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "My thoughts exactly" agrees Vinccenzo.



While Breva tries to keep out of the reach of the fire demon, the creature is able to strike out at the young paladin with one of its fists. Its unnaturally long reach is able to hit Breva in the shoulder. There is a spark of flame that singes the young paladin's clothes and neck.

Breva's blade cuts a deep wound into the doppelganger, and 'Charvin' is surprised by the paladin's willingness to risk the pseudonatural creature's powerful strike.









*OOC:*


From where Breva is in the room by the door, there is no way for him to move to the doppelganger without provoking an AoO from the fire demon. He's already in a threatened square and the pseudonatural creature has a 10-ft. reach. Breva was able to move into the room last round without taking an AoO because the ex-guard had rushed the AFD and took an AoO before the paladin's action.


Spoiler: Map










Alien Fire Demon - AoO vs. Breva: 1D20+13 = [13]+13 = 26
2D6+3 = [4, 6]+3 = 13
2D6 = [1, 1] = 2 (that's a hit)

Luckily the fire damage is minimum, but you still need to make a DC 17 Reflex save to avoid catching on fire. If the save is failed, then Breva takes an extra 1d6 fire damage for 1d4 rounds starting this round. Each round, you can roll a DC 17 Reflex save to put the flames out.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


More uselessness from the loremaster. Cursing is in Croatian and benign so...safe to translate 







Loremaster sees Arnona fall and tries to save her. But he is hampered by the long reach of the creature and massive knight standing in front of him. He concentrates and points toward the fallen noble. The hands glow as he utters prayer to his patron and just as it culminates and the power discharges, chance movement from Tim bumping the much weaker and lighter priest spoils the spell. It fizzles harmlessly into the air.

"Do vraga i bestraga, zimski dvor me prati danas i kvari sve što radim!" he curses in Váryar



Spoiler: Actions



Standard: Healing blast vs Arnona Touch; healed: 1D20+4 = [1]+4 = 5
2D6 = [5, 4] = 9
Move: take out _wand of grease_


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 6, 2021)

Spoiler: translation?



To hell with it, the winter yard follows me today and spoils everything I do


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 6, 2021)

Spoiler: Translation






ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Spoiler: translation?
> 
> 
> 
> To hell with it, the winter yard follows me today and spoils everything I do



OUCH! 

To hell and beyond, Winter Court follows me today and spoils everything I do.
(literally to the Devil, but hell works)


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 6, 2021)

*OOC:*


the translation - the painful to Neurotic one - is from Google translator


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> More uselessness from the loremaster. Cursing is in Croatian and benign so...safe to translate
> ...



Custodio watches as Akos healing blast fails to reach Arnona and he comes up with an idea. "Akos, Tuck, I'm going to try to help improve your aim. Be ready!"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 6, 2021)

Big Tim marvels at the speed and accuracy afforded him by the Haste and Bless spells; although a more-than-competent swordsman in his own right, he can feel the magic guiding him, making him even faster, even more precise.

*Tim declares in a loud voice,* "Woe be to the foes of Syvatagor, for they are judged without leniency; thy own wickedness shall be thy undoing!"









*OOC:*



Base attack: 14/9/14
Haste & Bless: 16/11/16
Tim hits ACs: 31, 17, and 25.
That's two hits; Damage for each: 13 pts.
TOTAL DAMAGE INFLICTED: 26 pts.







Tim's blade is a blur, so much so that even this mighty foe can only manage to block one blow out of three.

Tim smiles as he notes the effectiveness of his attacks.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Big Tim marvels at the speed and accuracy afforded him by the Haste and Bless spells; although a more-than-competent swordsman in his own right, he can feel the magic guiding him, making him even faster, even more precise.
> 
> *Tim declares in a loud voice,* "Woe be to the foes of Syvatagor, for they are judged without leniency; thy own wickedness shall be thy undoing!"
> 
> ...



The blade slices into the fire demon and it roars at Tim in a rage. It counters against Tim and lands a solid slam against the large knight's chest, which burns him through his armor. Tim barely manages to get his shield up to block the fire demons second slam.









*OOC:*



Alien Fire Demon - Full Attack vs. Tim: 1D20+13 = [15]+13 = 28
1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25 (I believe that is a hit and a miss; _haste_ prevents a second hit)
AFDs slam damage vs. Big Tim: 2D6+3 = [3, 2]+3 = 8
2D6 = [6, 5] = 11

Tellerian Hawke, roll a DC 17 Reflex save to prevent Tim from catching on fire. If the save fails, he takes 1d6 fire damage for 1D4 = [3] = 3 rounds, but he can put out the flames on his turn with a successful DC 17 Reflex save. The fire damage for this round: 1D6 = [5] = 5, if the fail saves.

*End of Round Three and Beginning of Round Four*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2021)

The deaf-mute knight uses the fire demon's rage towards Tim to his advantage. He lashes out with two strong strikes from his bastard sword and the pseudo-natural creature roars in pain and then falls onto the floor of the room. The creature's flames burn out leaving large chunks of burning magma in front of Big Tim.

The creature's leftover remains confirms to Akos and Vinny that the creature wasn't summoned but brought from the Far Realm through a gate.









*OOC:*


Deaf-Mute Knight - Full Attack vs. Alien Fire Demon: 1D20+16 = [1]+16 = 17 +2 (flanking) = 19
1D20+16 = [20]+16 = 36 + (flanking) = 28
1D20+11 = [20]+11 = 31 + (flanking) = 33
One miss and two hits. The creature is immune to critical hits, so the two 20s are just hits.

Deaf-Mute Knight - Damage vs. Alien Fire Demon: 1D10+8 = [7]+8 = 15
1D10+8 = [9]+8 = 17


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2021)

Lowenan tries his best to hurt the mimic, as he cannot free himself from the creature until it is dead. He tries to slam his fist into the aberration's pseudopod but the mimic is just too strong for him.

Custodio invokes a prayer to the Purifier and targets the mimic. A beam of radiance shoots down and outlines the aberration in a magical glow that makes it impossible for it to hide from those firing arrows at it.

The mimic tries to crush Lowenan again. The ex-commander tries in vain to keep the creature from crushing him, but the aberration wraps its other pseudopod around the man's upper torso and head and crushes the man. Lowenan grimaces in pain.









*OOC:*



Lowenan - Opposed Grapple Check to Do Subdual Damage: 1D20+9 = [17]+9 = 26
Mimic - Opposed Grapple Check: 1D20+13 = [19]+13 = 32 (mimic wins)

Custodio casts _Guiding Light_ in a 5-ft. radius burst, which grants a +2 circumstance bonus on ranged attacks vs. the mimic as long it remains in the area of the spell.

Mimic - Opposed Grapple Check to Crush Lowenan: 1D20+13 = [11]+13 = 24 (mimic wins again)
Lowenan - Opposed Grapple Check: 1D20+9 = [13]+9 = 22
Mimic - Crushing damage to Lowenan: 1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2021)

@Aust Thale:
Custodio's spell makes it easier for Falen to target the mimic. The half-hobgoblin fires two shots into the body of the mimic. Yet, the aberration refuses to let go of the ex-commander.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 7, 2021)

Spoiler: Tim MAKES his Reflex save vs. DC 17


----------



## Scotley (Sep 7, 2021)

OOC:
Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12

Breva looks down at his shoulder as flames start to spread.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 7, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
> 
> Breva looks down at his shoulder as flames start to spread.











*OOC:*



Fire damage for last round: 1D6 = [1] = 1
Rounds that fire damage lasts for Breva: 1D4 = [4] = 4
So, this round and two more rounds but a successful Reflex save puts out the flames.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 7, 2021)

Vinny is supercharged by the magic he has cast and gives this doppelganger his full attention.

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 22(14 + 8) Stabitty-stab!
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 26(18 + 8) Stabbity-stab [posible crit]
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 11(3 + 8) not a crit
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 3 → 6(3 + 3) first attack
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 3 → 6(3 + 3) second attack

his hand move quickly and makes two connections on the body of the human wannabe, the second would have been a dire hit, but he missed the vital organs on the dopplelganger.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny is supercharged by the magic he has cast and gives this doppelganger his full attention.
> 
> ooc: ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 22(14 + 8) Stabitty-stab!
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 26(18 + 8) Stabbity-stab [posible crit]
> ...



The Sectarian Guard's first stab with his rapier is blocked by the doppelganger own blade, but Vinccenzo manages to get his second strike through not-Charvin's defenses and pierces the shapechanger's torso.

*OOC:* The first attack is a miss.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

*OOC:* Whoops, I forgot Silagord.

Silagord is glad to see the fire demon fall. He risks moving into the room but before he orders Thare to "stay." The cat mews at him but doesn't follow the young tower wizard into the room. He moves to stand next to Tim and Custodio, and he aims his wand at the mimic once more. He speaks the command word and another bolt of force streaks out to slam, unerringly, into the mimic.

The mimic is oozing ichor all over the floor and it looks liek the fight might be going out of it. "No more," it hisses. "I will surrender to you if you show mercy," It stops trying to crush Lowenan but doesn't let the man go. "I'm just so hungry."









*OOC:*



Silagord - Magic Missile damage to Mimic: 1D4+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> The mimic is oozing ichor all over the floor and it looks liek the fight might be going out of it. "No more," it hisses. "I will surrender to you if you show mercy," It stops trying to crush Lowenan but doesn't let the man go. "I'm just so hungry."




"There is that doppelganger to feed on, mimic! And dead demon if you like spicy? Maybe you could break the circle of the genie? But don't eat her, just help us and we will talk."

With that last one, loremaster is careful to be turned enough side-ways that DMK cannot read his lips.









*OOC:*


 Bluff +16, Diplomacy +24 depending...Akos is not the one deciding the fate of the mimic so he is at least partially deceptive. But he WOULD prefer to talk to the mimic - who knows what a creature knows and it can be bribed with food that doesn't have to be humanoid.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 8, 2021)

*OOC:*


@Neurotic  I think doppelgangers Are humanoid, so if the mimic thinks that mimics are particularly tasty, then , well .. .. ..


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 8, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> @Neurotic  I think doppelgangers Are humanoid, so if the mimic thinks that mimics are particularly tasty, then , well .. .. ..











*OOC:*


Yes, I offered the doppelganger as food to the mimic and I want to talk to mimic once it is sated...or at least not ravenous   Hmmm...is that an Evil action?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "There is that doppelganger to feed on, mimic! And dead demon if you like spicy? Maybe you could break the circle of the genie? But don't eat her, just help us and we will talk."
> 
> With that last one, loremaster is careful to be turned enough side-ways that DMK cannot read his lips.
> 
> ...



Tuck is about to put two more arrows into the mimic when the aberration begins talking... pleading for its life. Then Akos makes his offer to the creature.

Tuck decides to let Akos handle the negotiations and moves into the room, past Falen and Tim, so he can get a clear shot at the doppelganger with his crossbow. He reloads and fires but his timing is off and the bolt skids along the floor of the room.

The doppelganger tries to use the mimic's distress as a distraction to tumble away from Breva and Vinny, but it fails to take into account some of the castoff stickiness from the mimic from the aberration's wounds. Breva and Vinccenzo take full advantage of the doppelganger's mishap. The doppelganger then moves to the magic circle and points its blade at the portal and looks at the heroes.

"I will kill her if you do not sssurrender," it hisses. "Yesss, he might kill me, but will he blame you?"









*OOC:*



Tuck - Light Crossbow (with bless) vs. doppelganger: 1D20+14 = [3]+14 = 17
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7 (miss)

Charvin the False - DC 17 Tumble check at half speed: 1D20+8 = [4]+8 = 12 (failed)

@ScottDeWar_jr and @Scotley:
Since the doppelganger failed his check, both Vinny and Breva get AoOs vs. the doppelganger as it tumbles away. Assuming it survives, it moves to the other side of the portal next to the mimic.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

Rhilaseth once again tries to put out the flames burning him but fails to do so. Luckily, the flames seem to die out moments later. "No amount of coin was worth this," he says. The man is badly burned and all the fight has gone out of him.









*OOC:*



Rhilaseth - Reflex save to put out flames (DC 17): 1D20+4 = [3]+4 = 7 (failed)
Fire damage to Rhilaseth: 1D6 = [2] = 2


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

The mimic grimaces and hisses at the Loremaster. "You lie! You won't let me eat anyone!"

The mimic tightens its grip on Lowenan. "I will kill him!"

"Go ahead," Custodio says. "He is a traitor and you will be saving the city a trial."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2021)

OOC:
Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24

AOO and damage: 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17
2D6+7 = [6, 3]+7 = 16

The flames die on Breva's shoulder as he whips his sword around to strike at the retreating Doppleganger. He then turns to the fallen noblewoman beside him and lays on hands to heal her of some of her wounds. 

OOC: Lay on hands for 10 points.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Reflex save: 1D20+9 = [15]+9 = 24
> 
> AOO and damage: 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17
> ...



While the doppelganger's tumble is awkward, Breva's sword only strikes the stone where 'Charvin' had been standing a moment before.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 8, 2021)

Scotley said:


> He then turns to the fallen noblewoman beside him and lays on hands to heal her of some of her wounds.
> 
> OOC: Lay on hands for 10 points.



The healing magic flows into Lady Arnona and the worst of her wounds close. She inhales sharply and then her eyes open. She looks up a Breva and says, "Thank you." She shakes her head. "I can't believe he did that. Why? We've known each other for years."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 8, 2021)

"He is not who he seems lady. Yet another foul Doppleganger had infiltrated the ranks." He offers a hand if she wishes to stand.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 8, 2021)

Big Tim makes his way to where the Doppleganger is, a stern look on his face. He looks very non-plussed by the creature's threats.

*Big Tim says,* "You must be young for your kind; I granted Mani mercy, not once, not twice, but three separate times, because he was able to convince me each time that he was not completely soulless, not completely lost to evil. That's the only reason he's not rotting in the ground as we speak. But lucky for me, you lack such experience with subtlety. The last thing you shall see is the Mimic's jaws cleaving you into raw hamburger!"

Tim takes a single swing, striking precisely where he intended, seriously wounding the Doppleganger, showing him the seriousness of his conviction.



Spoiler: Combat Data







Tim hits AC 26 for 12 pts. damage.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 8, 2021)

"Oh no you don't" exclaims the Sectarin Guard as the shapeshifter tries to trick himself away

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8#aoo → 17(9 + 8)  miss

"Rats! Foiled!" , then he realizes where the Doppelganger stands, a not so very mirthful smile wells in his mind," Oh great mimic, we do not lie, behold, your meal has moved right next to you!"

ooc: not bluffing , just talking.. .. .. and hoping.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Oh no you don't" exclaims the Sectarin Guard as the shapeshifter tries to trick himself away
> 
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8#aoo → 17(9 + 8)  miss
> 
> ...



The doppelganger hisses at Vinccenzo after it comes up from its clumsy tumbling.

The mimic looks at the doppelganger but it seems more afraid of the proximity of the other shapechanger's blade more than Vinccenzo and the rest of the group.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Big Tim makes his way to where the Doppleganger is, a stern look on his face. He looks very non-plussed by the creature's threats.
> 
> *Big Tim says,* "You must be young for your kind; I granted Mani mercy, not once, not twice, but three separate times, because he was able to convince me each time that he was not completely soulless, not completely lost to evil. That's the only reason he's not rotting in the ground as we speak. But lucky for me, you lack such experience with subtlety. The last thing you shall see is the Mimic's jaws cleaving you into raw hamburger!"
> 
> ...



*OOC:* Yes, it is a hit.

"Charvin' tries to avoid the blow but he seems more intent on making sure he can strike out at the portal with his blade. The Deaf-Mute Knight reacts strongly to Tim swinging his blade so close to the portal and the magic circle. He signs to Akos.



Spoiler: Sign to Akos



"Tell him to be careful! He must not break the circle. Doing so could kill her."


*OOC:* End of Round Four!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 9, 2021)

Having already made a show of faith of his own, it occurs to Tim that there might be a way to get the Mimic to do the same. Remembering that Lowenan had begun this fight using Magic Missile, he makes the following proposition:

*Tim says,* "Mimic, show your faith in this matter; release Lowenan, so that he can use his magicks to lay the foul Doppleganger low; then, I am certain no one would stop you from making a meal of this soulless abomination!"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2021)

Scotley said:


> "He is not who he seems lady. Yet another foul Doppleganger had infiltrated the ranks." He offers a hand if she wishes to stand.



Arnona takes the paladin's offer hand and pulls herself to her feet with Breva's help.

"One of the gnome's recruits," she says. "We should have seen through his disguise." She bends down to pick up her bow. She looks towards the remains of the fire demon. "You defeated it. I'm impressed."

The DMK moves around the altar and attacks the mimic before it can crush Lowenan again. His inability to hear makes him unwavering as the mimic begins to plead for its life again.

*"Wait! No, tell him to stop! I surrender!"*

The knight brings his blade down on the mimic and nearly cuts it in half. The creature's pseudopods go limp and Lowenan gasps in a breath.

"I'd say thank you to him if I could move my arms."

The DMK turns its blade towards the doppelganger and with an obvious but silent gesture, orders 'Charvin' to drop his weapon. The snarl on his face is meant for the shapechanger but his gesture seems to be meant for both 'Charvin' and Tim.

"I suggest you stop fighting doppelganger! Lowenan shouts hoarsely. "He will cut you to ribbons!"

The doppelganger is still reeling from Tim's blow, but he doesn't lower his blade. *"I know he won't risk her life, and he will kill anyone who does! Love and rage are his weaknesses!"*

Tim can see that the DMK's eyes are full of anger... and fear. The silent knight motions for Tim to back off.

Custodio moves towards Lowenan slowly and carefully. He sheathes his blade as he moves. "Once you are free, I will be arresting you," he says to the ex-commander. Then he turns to the doppelganger. "You cannot win. Surrender and maybe you might be able to avoid the noose if you can be useful in helping defeat _Waldo_ and your gnome master."

"You really have no idea how many of us there are in this city, do you? Mani tried to tell you but you refused to listen to him."

"I remember that he lies as easily as breathing," Custodio says. "Drop you weapon or face a bloody death."

*"I will kill her!"* The doppelganger shouts.

"Which one are you? Melion? No... Romulus. Yes," Lowenan says as the doppelganger's form inadvertently shifts at the mention of its name. "I don't care what Musummaar offered you for this betrayal. Going against Phelix will cost your life. See reason Romulus. Dying here will do neither of us any good."









*OOC:*



Deaf-Mute Knight - Attack vs. the mimic: 1D20+16 = [14]+16 = 30
1D10+8 = [6]+8 = 14 (hit)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Having already made a show of faith of his own, it occurs to Tim that there might be a way to get the Mimic to do the same. Remembering that Lowenan had begun this fight using Magic Missile, he makes the following proposition:
> 
> *Tim says,* "Mimic, show your faith in this matter; release Lowenan, so that he can use his magicks to lay the foul Doppleganger low; then, I am certain no one would stop you from making a meal of this soulless abomination!"



Tim watches helplessly as the DMK moves and kills the mimic. The man hear's no warning for him to stop and he cannot see Akos with his back to the Loremaster.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 9, 2021)

@Aust Thale:
Falen had been ready to fire once again but the Deaf-Mute Knight's actions make the point moot.

Silagord points his wand at the creature he thought was Chavin. He wonder where the ex-guard could be. "What- what did you do with Chavin?" Silagord asks the doppelganger. "Is he dead?"

The doppelganger doesn't answer.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 9, 2021)

Loremaster sighs at the violence in the souls of those using weapons. Did they take weapons because they were that way before or did their training focus the violence so they react that way.

He enters the room until DMK can see him and signs carefully

"The circle is killing her. And you're enabling it. Breaking the circle _might _kill her, but we have healers here. Leaving her inside is death as if you killed her yourself."


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 14, 2021)

Tuck hesitates for a few moments as the negotiations seem to go nowhere. That doppelganger is not giving up.

The kobold decides not to wait anymore. He rapidly shoots his crossbow bolts at Romulus.









*OOC:*


Don't know if Tuck is under magical effects such as Haste, but I want to make a full attack.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 14, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Don't know if Tuck is under magical effects such as Haste, but I want to make a full attack.



*OOC:* Tuck isn't _hasted_, but he does have the +1 morale bonus for _Bless_.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 15, 2021)

*OOC:*


 aw heck. I needed a feat to do what I wanted.






 I will move Vinny to be Northwest of the doppelganger, near the dead mimic and stab the rather injured Not Charvin.

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 8 → 23(15 + 8) dang, not a crit.
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D6 + 3 → 5(2 + 3)[/ooc]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> aw heck. I needed a feat to do what I wanted.
> ...



Vinny moves quickly under the effects of his spell and the dead mimic is only a slight hinderance... or more accurately, its sticky ichor on the floor causes Vinny to be careful moving past the dead aberration. The Sectarian Guard takes up a position opposite of Tim and stabs out at the doppelganger. His blade cuts a shallow wound into the shapechanger.

The DMK looks at Vinny with great anger in his eyes. The knight is furious that Vinny attacked so close to the magic circle. He tries again to get the adventurers to stop attacking by motioning for weapons to be put down.









*OOC:*



At the position you're having Vinny move to, he also gets a +2 for flanking. That turns your attack roll into a hit.









JustinCase said:


> Tuck hesitates for a few moments as the negotiations seem to go nowhere. That doppelganger is not giving up.
> 
> The kobold decides not to wait anymore. He rapidly shoots his crossbow bolts at Romulus.



The first bolt sinks deep into Romulus's shoulder, but the doppelganger is able to get his shield up in time to deflect away the second bolt. The third bolt thumps into the dead mimic.









*OOC:*



I'm assuming you want Tuck to make his full attack using Rapid Shot. He's also close enough for Point Blank Shot to apply to his roll. He has to take a 5-ft. step to be able to fire at the doppelganger.

Tuck - Full Attack with Light Crossbow (Bless, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload, and Rapid Shot): 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
1D20+13 = [10]+13 = 23
1D20+8 = [9]+8 = 17 (one hit and two misses)
Tuck - Damage to doppelganger: 1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2021)

The doppelganger glares at Tuck and it yells in defiance. *"You will pay for your hubris! She will pay!"* The doppelganger slashes out at the portal with his blade twice. The first strike seems to cut a huge hole in the portal but then the red energy between the portal and the magic circle pulses and the force of the blow is transferred to helpless genie.

Vinccenzo watches as a large wound opens up on the female outsider's chest. The wound doesn't bleed but it could be fatal to her. The Sectarian Guard notes that the genie also has other wounds on her that weren't visible to him from the other side of the room. One arm is bent at a odd angle and might be broken. Vinny can now tell that she is trapped by some sort of temporal force, which prevents her from speaking. She might not even be aware of her surroundings.

The doppelganger's second strike also cuts a hole in the portal but not as large. The energy flashes again and another wound appears on the genie. The energy holding open the portal begins to ebb and it looks to be unstable.

*"She's dying!"* Lowenan warns. The ex-commander looks towards the DMK with grave concern. *"You must not let her die! He will kill us all if she dies!"*

The DMK grits his teeth and glares at both Romulus and Vinccenzo.









*OOC:*



The genie is considered Helpless (Dex: 0) but has a +4 to her AC from having to attack her through the portal. Not-Charvin's attacks are considered sneak attacks.

Not-Charvin - Full Attack vs. helpless Genie (through the portal +4 AC): 1D20+20 = [18]+20 = 38
1D20+15 = [10]+15 = 25 (critical threat and hit)
Not-Charvin - Confirm Critical vs. Genie: 1D20+20 = [6]+20 = 26 (crit.)

Not-Charvin - Sneak Attack damage to Genie: 2D8+12+2D6 = [5, 2]+12+[2, 6] = 27
1D8+6+2D6 = [3]+6+[1, 3] = 13

The genie can also be healed through the portal but trying to do so is considered a touch attack. Her touch AC is 10.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2021)

Rhilaseth pulls a potion off of his belt and quickly drinks down the liquid. Most of the burns inflicted by the fire demon are healed.









*OOC:*



He drinks a healing potion.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 15, 2021)

"Slay that evil shapechanger! I will try to help the genie. Tell the knight I am going to heal her." He advances quickly stepping over the dead mimic and staying just out of reach of the doppleganger before working his way to the opposite side of the portal. There he extends a hand carefully and calls upon the blessing of the Purifier to heal the genie.

OOC: 
melee touch: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
  Using up the remaining 12 points of lay on hands.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2021)

Scotley said:


> "Slay that evil shapechanger! I will try to help the genie. Tell the knight I am going to heal her." He advances quickly stepping over the dead mimic and staying just out of reach of the doppleganger before working his way to the opposite side of the portal.
> 
> OOC: Double move to the portal. Opposite Not-Charvin. Will try to heal her next round.



Breva is able to avoid most of the remains of the mimic and the fire demon. The paladin of the Purifier is soon standing next to the portal as it hovers over the altar in between the four columns. He reaches out with his healing power and tries to direct it through to portal to the dying genie.

*OOC:* Actually, Breva is close enough to get to the portal this round and make a melee touch attack.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 15, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster Akos sighs at the violence in the souls of those using weapons. Did they take weapons because they were that way before or did their training focus the violence so they react that way.
> 
> He enters the room until DMK can see him and signs carefully
> 
> "The circle is killing her. And you're enabling it. Breaking the circle _might _kill her, but we have healers here. Leaving her inside is death as if you killed her yourself."



The Loremaster moves carefully into the room and stops near where Breva is trying to use his healing power on the genie through the portal. Hopefully it works. At first, Akos is worried that the DMK might not notice him but the man continually scans the room around him, as his eyes are his only major sense of danger. When the Loremaster approaches and begins signing again, the knight keeps his focus on Akos and watches him carefully.

He seems to understand what Akos is saying but he seems confused by what the Loremaster is telling him. He is unwilling to sheath his blade or drop his defenses to sign back at the Loremaster, but his anger shifts more to concern for the genie. He watches as Breva tries to heal the genie and then glares back at the doppelganger. He motions with his blade, again, for the doppelganger to drop his weapon but not-Charvin ignores him.

The knight stops glaring at Vinccenzo and Tim, so it seems that Akos has convinced not to attack the others, at the very least.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2021)

Scotley said:


> There he extends a hand carefully and calls upon the blessing of the Purifier to heal the genie.
> 
> OOC:
> melee touch: 1D20+11 = [7]+11 = 18
> Using up the remaining 12 points of lay on hands.



Breva's deity responds to the paladin's prayer and the healing energy successfully flows into the portal and through the magical energy connecting the portal to the magic circle. The reddish energy connecting the portal to the _magic circle_ shifts to a blue light and the _magic circle_ turns from red to blue. The portal stabilizes and Breva can see the scene of an endless sky through the portal.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 16, 2021)

The Deaf-Mute Knight watches in shock as the energy and magic circle shifts from red to blue. He looks at Breva with awe and silently salutes the paladin with his sword.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 16, 2021)

Seeing that the DMK now understands that the Genie's life force is tied to the portal, Tim sheathes his sword in its back-scabbard, as he takes a double move around the room, moving into the position previously occupied by the Mimic. It looks as if the movement is a tactical one. Tim has some strategic purpose in mind.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 16, 2021)

Breva responds to the knight with a bow.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2021)

Akos quickly signs to the knight "Kill the doppelganger. I heal."
Calling on the powers from fey realms, golden green transparent book flies from his hand into the portal. It seems planar energy doesn't travel well between the worlds. Beyond the portal, a much smaller and fuzzier book appears impacting the genie. The wounds close infinitesimaly more.









*OOC:*


bad heal roll  
I am travelling to Bank "olympics" - I will be mostly or fully offline from 22nd to 26th (Wed - Sun).


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Seeing that the DMK now understands that the Genie's life force is tied to the portal, Tim sheathes his sword in its back-scabbard, as he takes a double move around the room, moving into the position previously occupied by the Mimic. It looks as if the movement is a tactical one. Tim has some strategic purpose in mind.



Tim soon realizes that if he moves in next to the doppelganger, he will leave himself open to attack by the shapechanger. He stops in behind Akos and waits for an opportunity to move forward to help if required. The big knight watches as Custodio tries to free Lowenan from the sticky mess that is the dead mimc's pseudopods so that he can manacle the ex-commander.

*OOC:* End of Round Five


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2021)

Arnona looks at Custodio as if she wants to say something to object to the Vanquisher's desire to shackle Lowenan while there is still the treat of the doppelganger, but she thinks better of it. Instead she moves across the room to check on Rhilaseth. She asks him if he needs help and he shakes his head.

"I have another potion," he offers.

She shakes her head. "Save it for the commander," she replies. "Hopefully," she pauses to look back at Custodio. "He will let us give it to Lowenan once that blasted thing falls."



Scotley said:


> Breva responds to the knight with a bow.





Neurotic said:


> Akos quickly signs to the knight "Kill the doppelganger. I heal."
> Calling on the powers from fey realms, golden green transparent book flies from his hand into the portal. It seems planar energy doesn't travel well between the worlds. Beyond the portal, a much smaller and fuzzier book appears impacting the genie. The wounds close infinitesimally more.



The knight bobs his head slightly to Breva and then makes note of Akos plea. He steps in between the altar and the column while ducking under the edge of the portal floating above his head. He shifts his blade in his hand and strikes out with the flat of the blade three times at the doppelganger.

His first swing smacks the doppelganger in the chest, which seems to knock the wind out of the shapechanger. His next two swings are less precise as he is still unwilling to risk hurting the genie in any way.









*OOC:*



Deaf-Mute Knight - Hasted Full-Attack (nonlethal) vs. not-Charvin: 1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27
1D20+12 = [11]+12 = 23
1D20+7 = [10]+7 = 17 (one hit)
Deaf-Mute Knight - Nonlethal damage to not-Charvin: 1D8+10 = [3]+10 = 13








			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> bad heal roll
> I am travelling to Bank "olympics" - I will be mostly or fully offline from 22nd to 26th (Wed - Sun).



*OOC:* Okay, thanks for let us know.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 17, 2021)

@Aust Thale: *(Falen)*

Falen watches as Breva and the DMK move into his line of fire. He's unlikely to hit the creature through so many bodies and he doesn't want to risk hitting the portal. He moves into the room and finds a spot next to Tuck. He takes aim at the doppelganger and is careful to not hit anyone... or anything else.

He loosens the arrow and it flies through the air and embeds into the doppelganger's shoulder. Already winded, the doppelganger shudders and shifts out of the form of Charvin before falling on its face in front of the DMK. The knight looks back towards Falen and Tuck with a raised eyebrow. He seems impressed with Falen's precision.

Falen is shocked he hit the creature and nearly loses his grip on the bow while shouldering it.

"Is it dead?" Silagord asks. He whistles softly and Thare mews in the corridor before entering the room, making her way to her master. The young tower wizard puts his wand away and scoops up the cat.









*OOC:*



Falen - Firing into melee w/mwk composite shortbow (including Bless and Haste): 1D20+9-4 = [20]+9-4 = 25
1D6+2 = [3]+2 = 5 (critical threat)
Falen - Crit. confirm roll vs. not-Charvin: 1D20+9-4 = [1]+9-4 = 6 (I can't make this stuff up!) 

Falen - Dexterity check (DC 10): 1D20+3 = [12]+3 = 15 (success)


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 17, 2021)

Tuck rushes forward, his crossbow at the ready, to check on the fallen doppelganger. He kicks it in the side, and when it doesn't react, reaches for a pulse.

*"It's dead,"* he confirms.









*OOC:*


... or is it? 

untrained Heal check: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 17, 2021)

"I doubt it is dead, the knight hit it with a blade turned sideways." Akos offers, but doesn't check for life signs of the doppelganger
"You should tie it down, just in case. Remember Mani."
He is already focused on the being within the circle and the circle itself.
"Lowenan, you are defeated. Can you help us free the genie?"
He signs to the knight
"I wake her."
Before reaching inside the portal with the same rejuvenating power he used on Sylamis.

OOC: Vernal Touch: removes dazed, nauseated, fatigued and exhausted from the living;


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 17, 2021)

*Tim says,* "Do we really need another burden? This THING is not a man, and does not follow the laws of men. The only time that a fiend such as this will follow the law is when it thinks doing so will give it some sort of advantage. I think we should kill it NOW, and be done with it. It DID attempt to murder Arnona, as well as a helpless Djinn in our presence. And the Djinni are a well-respected race, revered for their wisdom, at least where I am from. Of course, I won't act without consent. But this fiend is irredeemable in my eyes. In my opinion, the sooner it's dead, the better."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 17, 2021)

Without so much as a blink, Vinny slices into the brain pan of the helpless doppelganger with his rapier and swishes it about for extra measure.

coup de ta


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 18, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck rushes forward, his crossbow at the ready, to check on the fallen doppelganger. He kicks it in the side, and when it doesn't react, reaches for a pulse.
> 
> *"It's dead,"* he confirms.
> 
> ...



Tuck tries to determine if the creature is still alive but its physiology is strange. In its natural form it doesn't seem to have a mouth. He tries to see if there is breath passing in and out of the nose, but he can't determine if it is still alive. It seems like it is dead but it could just be unconscious.



Neurotic said:


> "I doubt it is dead, the knight hit it with a blade turned sideways." Akos offers, but doesn't check for life signs of the doppelganger
> "You should tie it down, just in case. Remember Mani."



"Yes," Custodio says. "We need to hogtie it and make sure it can't try to trick us."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He is already focused on the being within the circle and the circle itself.
> "Lowenan, you are defeated. Can you help us free the genie?"



The ex-commander sighs as the mimic's sticky fluid finally releases him from the mimic's death grip. Custodio quickly manacles the man and relieves him of his spell component pouch and weapons before Lowenan can get to his feet. The Vanquisher cleric pulls the man to his feet. "Do not resist."

"You don't give me much of choice," Lowenan replies. He looks to the Deaf-Mute Knight in hopes the young knight will come to his aid. The knight glares at him at shakes his head. He turns away to check on the genie.

"He's not you thrall anymore, sorcerer," Custodio snaps. "Now answer the Loremaster's question."

"As far as know, the only way to free her is to dispel the spells imprisoning her. Both spells have been holding her longer than the knight has been here protecting her. He told me he's been here for months, but I don't think he realizes it has been longer. A lot longer." He pauses. "Haven't you noticed? Time flows differently here. A second here is equal to a minute in Bluffside. While in this part of the labyrinth, there is no need for food or drink, but when you leave, you will become ravenous if you haven't eaten."

He motions towards the genie with his shackled hands. "She has been here a very long time. The _magic circle_ is a function of the room... or, at least, that's what Phelix believes. The circle was designed to bind a good creature. It can only be remove by dispelling the magic. The circle cannot be entered or exited any other way. Phelix wanted to claim her magical items but could not find a way to get through without removing the magic, which he has refused to do." He looks at Akos. "That's not the only spell trapping her. She is bound with a temporal stasis spell cast by someone very powerful. Powerful beyond my mentor's abilities. He thinks she's been bound in this room for hundreds of Bluffside's years, maybe even longer."

"So she is someone else's prisoner," Custodio says. "And _Waldo_ just moved in and took the place over without thinking that he might upset someone more powerful than him."

"There is no evidence that the... being who imprisoned her has ever returned here. _Phelix_ refused to just ignore this room. No one who seeks knowledge or power would ever turn their backs on the history that is embedded into every wall of this room."

"Powerful beings that can trap a genie don't think like mortals!" He shakes the ex-commander violently. "He risks all of Bluffside with his madness!"

"If I am your prisoner, you must not mishandle me d'Elite," Lowenan snaps. "I may have broken my oath, but you must still follow the law!"

"Please do not hurt him!" Arnona pleads.

"You do not get a vote here, Lady Arnona!" Custodio turns to look at her. "Be glad you and the tower wizard agreed to come with us before the gnome's betrayal, or I'd bind and gag both of you as well." The young Vanquisher looks down at the floor and then begrudgingly releases Lowenan. "But... he is right. I have taken an oath and I must follow the laws of Bluffside." He steps away from the ex-commander and crosses his arms. He glares at Lowenan. "I will trust in those laws to deal with you appropriately."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He signs to the knight
> "I wake her."
> Before reaching inside the portal with the same rejuvenating power he used on Sylamis.
> 
> OOC: Vernal Touch: removes dazed, nauseated, fatigued and exhausted from the living;



The energy easily flows from the portal to the magic circles as Akos hand rests firmly on the portal. Whatever ailments once afflicted the genie are purged from her form but she remains trapped in the magic circle and remains frozen in time. It is as Lowenan says... the female djinni is held in place by a _temporal stasis_ spell. If a powerful being trapped her, the spell will be very difficult to dispel.

The DMK looks on hopefully.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says,* "Do we really need another burden? This THING is not a man, and does not follow the laws of men. The only time that a fiend such as this will follow the law is when it thinks doing so will give it some sort of advantage. I think we should kill it NOW, and be done with it. It DID attempt to murder Arnona, as well as a helpless Djinn in our presence. And the Djinni are a well-respected race, revered for their wisdom, at least where I am from. Of course, I won't act without consent. But this fiend is irredeemable in my eyes. In my opinion, the sooner it's dead, the better."



"The law is not a burden, and if it had died in battle, we wouldn't have to worry about it," Custodio replies. "If we choose to be his executioner, we will need to justify it to the Lord Commander." The Elite guard pauses. "It would be a risk to have two doppelgangers imprisoned in the tower at the same time. While they would be kept apart, it could become a burden on the Guardians."

"I know you don't want my vote," Lowenan says. "But I would like to know what happened to the real Charvin."

"If this one has taken his form, then your man is probably dead."

"Yes, but when? Where? There was no hint of betrayal that we detected from him," Arnona points to the doppelganger. "The shapechanger couldn't have been with us for very long. We would have known."



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Without so much as a blink, Vinny slices into the brain pan of the helpless doppelganger with his rapier and swishes it about for extra measure.
> 
> ooc: coup de ta



*"Wait!"* Arnona pleads. "We need to find out..."

But it is over before the lady can finish her sentence.

"That's more brutal than I would have chosen," Custodio says. "But what's done is done. Vinccenzo is a member of the Sectarian Guard and magical matters are usually deferred to them. Are doppelgangers inherently magical?"

"I choose to surrender to you and Sir Tim, d'Elite," Lowenan says quickly after watching Vinccenzo dispatch the doppelganger without a second thought. He motions to Rhilaseth to do the same.

The other ex-guard nods. "Yes, I prefer to get a trial."

Silagord nods as well and moves next to Tim in hopes the big knight will seek justice through the Tribunal and not through the end of a blade.

"I highly disagree with what he has done," Lady Arnona says defiantly. "That is not the law!"

"I accept all of your surrenders and arrest you in the name of The Five and Regular's Code," Custodio says. He turns to Lady Arnona. "Since you did fight the creatures with us, you may gain some leniency from the Tribunal." He pauses and looks at Lowenan. "But there is no guarantee."

"I guarantee they will behead me before the week is over," the ex-commander replies.

"Probably... but if someone is willing to speak up for you then maybe you might only get a life sentence in the Dungeon." Custodio looks at Akos. "Can you free her? If time flows differently here, we shouldn't stay too long."

"There is another to free as well," Lowenan says. "The statue in the corner over there is a petrified wizard. I don't know who he is but Phelix placed him here after discovering the labyrinth. He may have been my mentor's rival."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 18, 2021)

"The statue by the rubble on the ground?" Vinny asks gesturing to the southeast corner.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 20, 2021)

Tuck moves over to the petrified wizard, checking the various features for something he might recognize.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure if that would be a Search check or some sort of Knowledge check, so I'll just roll a d20 and the DM can add whatever appropriate modifiers: 1D20 = [14] = 14


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 20, 2021)

Vinny joins Tuck to do likewise, as he is associated as he is with the wizard's guild.
ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 1515









*OOC:*


if it is Know. Local, I am at +4


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 20, 2021)

Loremaster circles around the portal looking for a way to use the permeability of the portal for energy to try and get the genie out without affecting the circle, but he cannot see anything of value.

"If we're going to do something, we need to do it fast. And if we leave it must be clear we will have much harder time returning. I cannot see any way to get her out without more powerful magic. Therefore we will have to trust in The Five and their abilities. Lets return and report. Tim, Breva, can you carry the wizard statue? Or...maybe someone has _Floating disc_ prepared? The alternative is to continue onward through the portal - but we don't know what awaits us there and we have _victims..._" he emphasizes the last word "... of the sorcerer wiles to return."

Planar lore for portal opening / genie saving: 1D20+11 = [2]+11 = 13

EDIT: I've just read about the flower so Arcana +13 or Planar +11
Zunsun flower: 1D20 = [3] = 3 ...and the curse continues


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "The statue by the rubble on the ground?" Vinny asks gesturing to the southeast corner.



"Yes, but I don't know if the man is still alive," Lowenan replies to Vinccenzo. "There are parts chipped and broken off. Nothing that was purposefully done to the man. Just time and bad luck."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck moves over to the petrified wizard, checking the various features for something he might recognize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The petrified wizard is indeed in bad shape. There are dozens of chips broken out of the man and his little finger on his left hand is broken off completely. A few of the chips are located along the petrified folds of the man's robes but the rest on on his face and arms. There is a petrified wound cut into the man's chest that was obviously inflicted moments before the wizard was turned to stone. If he is returned to flesh, he will need healing right away, if he doesn't die from the shock.

Tuck has never seen the man before but it is hard to tell with his face and beard full of chips and a deep gash that looks like it was also made before the wizard was petrified. The wounds weren't made by a blade but by claws. More than likely the wizard was turned to stone by a creature and not by magic. His clothes are a bit out of date and not of the style of Bluffside. The out-of-date clothing looks like the wizard could be from one of the southern cities along the Ishamarkan Coast... Banbridge, perhaps, or maybe the City of the Sail, Orra. The man could have been in this state for decades maybe even longer.

*OOC:* Making it a Knowledge (local) check, so a total of 22.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny joins Tuck to do likewise, as he is associated as he is with the wizard's guild.
> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 → 1515
> 
> 
> ...



Vinny tries to see if he can figure out who the wizard is, and if he is a resident of the Wizard District. The man doesn't look like a local wizard and Vinny doesn't recognize his features. His clothes are not of any style that a wizard from Bluffside would ever wear, well, at least not in this century. If the petrified man is/was _Waldo's_ rival, then the Renegade Alienist could be a lot older than is known.

The Sectarian Guard knows that adventuring wizards go missing, a lot. The man looks like he was in a fight and Tuck confirms it with him, so he was probably an adventurer. His petrified form is really bad shape and with one finger broken off and deep chips in his arms, it isn't a given that the man will ever be able to cast spells again without it being incredibly painful. Luckily, there aren't any chips in his head, although one ear is cracked in half.

Some would say it would be better to put him out of his misery.

However, Vinny knows that a skilled wizard with knowledge of stone carving might be able to bring the man back in better shape physically and mentally with the proper spells. (He's seen it done before as part of his training at the Academy. It was done by a visiting elvish wizard all the way from Kosentindor.) It would be risky to do so otherwise. The wizard might not survive the transition.

*OOC:* Total of 19.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 20, 2021)

*Tim says,* "I can't say that I will shed any tears over the dead fiend here, but I was really talking more about a proper tribunal / proper hanging in the town square of New City. I just didn't want to put this cretin into prison, where he would have the opportunity to escape. But no matter, as the Sectarian Guard, you have the power to mete justice as you see fit, my friend. I'll follow your lead.

I don't think we should move the statue, at least without magical means, or magical protections cast upon the statue itself. If every little chip in the statue is a minor wound, then he is covered in them by now, judging by the rubble pile. Moving him manually would almost certainly damage him further. Is there any sort of magical mark that could be placed upon this statue, that would allow another wizard to use more powerful, magical means of getting him out?

One thing I'd like to point out: if time passes differently here, more quickly, then the statue is likely to deteriorate at an increased pace. If we do need to take him with us, is there any magical means to carry him? Can anyone shrink the statue to a more manageable size?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 20, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster circles around the portal looking for a way to use the permeability of the portal for energy to try and get the genie out without affecting the circle, but he cannot see anything of value.
> 
> "If we're going to do something, we need to do it fast. And if we leave it must be clear we will have much harder time returning. I cannot see any way to get her out without more powerful magic. Therefore we will have to trust in The Five and their abilities. Lets return and report. Tim, Breva, can you carry the wizard statue? Or...maybe someone has _Floating disc_ prepared? The alternative is to continue onward through the portal - but we don't know what awaits us there and we have _victims..._" he emphasizes the last word "... of the sorcerer wiles to return."
> 
> ...



Once Custodio has freed Lowenan completely from the goo of the mimic, the ex-commander reminds Akos. "The portal is one-way from the other side, Loremaster," he says. "As far as I know, the restriction cannot be circumvented." He motions to the DMK. "He's been here for a long time and has some working knowledge of how the portal interacts with the altar, but he's not an arcanist and has never been able to explain how he does it." Lowenan pauses. "It's almost like he's become _attuned_ to this place somehow. I'd have him show you, but he'll never trust me again."

Lowenan motions for Custodio to lead him over to the altar. The Elite guard balks momentarily but then relents. The two of them move to the altar and the ex-commander waves Akos over.

"The markings are quite ancient and these hieroglyphs are not of a language I understand. Even Phelix doesn't know it... or if he does, he's never admitted it." Lowenan tries to get the DMK to come over to the altar but the knight ignores him and keeps his focus on the trapped djinni. "I don't know how he does it, but he can cause the portal to shift to other places in the cosmos. It's like its become innate to him." He shakes his head. "I've tried to do it and so has my men-, Phelix. Neither of us have been able to do anything other than get a splitting headache." He looks at the knight again and then Akos. "When he uses the altar, it hurts him. While the damage isn't permanent, it is very painful."

"I've never seen anything like this in my life," Custodio adds. "I've spent some time viewing the artifacts on display in the museum of Sem La Vah and there isn't anything similar there. Larrel Wynthyra would feel like he's died and gone to Celestia if he was here right now."

"Yes, the curator might know how to interpret this, but if the Wizard Council gets here first, they might not let that cagey old elf anywhere near this place," Lowenan says. He looks at Akos again. "If you're going to tell The Five about this place, may I suggest you start with Lady Pomander. She has some wizardly talent even though she keeps her skills private. While i don't agree with her politics, I know she wishes the best for Bluffside."

Akos listens to Lowenan's words with a lot of doubt. The man obviously wants to save himself from the headman's axe, but there could be some truth in what he is trying to sell. Akos knows that his chances of successfully dispelling the spells trapping the genie aren't great. Any being strong enough to trap a djinni would be a dangerous foe and dispelling the magic will take a lot of skill and preparation... or a lot of luck.

The portal key, the zunsum, could be used as a catalyst to help undo the magic trapping the genie. It would enhance Akos own abilities by as much as half, which would allow him to dispel one or both of the spells. The Loremaster knows that dispelling one spell won't free the genie. Both will have to be dispelled for her to be freed. Looking over the altar, Akos doesn't recognize the hieroglyphs either, although they could be related to the hieroglyphs of Khemit in the continent's Southwest.

The Lormaster thinks he might recognize one unique symbol on the altar that could relate to an isolated city-state in that region known as Hollowfaust. It is the symbol for necromantic magic, and it is one of many on the altar related to arcana, portals, the ethereal, the Shadowstar Sea, and the outer planes. Most of the symbols are etched into the altar using dwarven, elven, or Ticin runes. He doesn't see any symbols on the altar related to the Far Realm.

Akos _thinks_ the altar might be a guide used for planar travel but it's not a simply thing to decipher without studying the entire room in great detail. And with temporal effect in place, it could end up costing a person a lot of time away from Bluffside. Could the room be on another plane entirely? If so, where exactly did the crossing of the planar boundary occur?


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 20, 2021)

*As an afterthought, Tim addresses Lowenan and Rhilaseth,* "I am a guest here; I sometimes have opinions about how things should run / how best to serve justice, but I have no real authority. I should have been more clear when I mentioned that I'd feel better when this _*thing*_ was dead; it seems my intent was taken literally, and with extreme prejudice. I can't help that; my friend Vinny keeps his own counsel, and he DOES have official authority in such matters. But I can promise you this: I myself will help to ensure that the two of you make it to a trial. You are men, not monsters, and deserve to be treated as such. I am a man of honor, but I am not perfect, and speaking for my opinion only, creatures such as this do not deserve the benefit of the law, given how often they disregard it, twist it, and corrupt it for their own ends. These fiends think of us as cattle; we would be wise to think of them the same way. In your case however, I do believe in you getting your respective trials, although I must be honest, I doubt that either of you will like the outcome, given how clear the law is in your given circumstances."


----------



## Scotley (Sep 20, 2021)

Breva watches the proceedings with interest, but little knowledge of the complex magics diecusse.d. He does reach into his pouch and pull out some rations. The comment about food did at least make sense. "Given how quickly you say time is passing, I suggest we exit soon. We don't know what events may be taking place in the wider city in our absence. There was much happening when we entered this place. "


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 20, 2021)

Vinny continues to examine the area around the petrified wizard.









*OOC:*


 there is a wooden object next to the statue, what is it?
the thing with the black eliptical shape on it.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2021)

Following Breva's lead, Tim pulls two days worth of rations from his pack, and begins to wolf them down, along with two, long draughts from his waterskin.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *As an afterthought, Tim addresses Lowenan and Rhilaseth,* "I am a guest here; I sometimes have opinions about how things should run / how best to serve justice, but I have no real authority. I should have been more clear when I mentioned that I'd feel better when this _*thing*_ was dead; it seems my intent was taken literally, and with extreme prejudice. I can't help that; my friend Vinny keeps his own counsel, and he DOES have official authority in such matters. But I can promise you this: I myself will help to ensure that the two of you make it to a trial. You are men, not monsters, and deserve to be treated as such. I am a man of honor, but I am not perfect, and speaking for my opinion only, creatures such as this do not deserve the benefit of the law, given how often they disregard it, twist it, and corrupt it for their own ends. These fiends think of us as cattle; we would be wise to think of them the same way. In your case however, I do believe in you getting your respective trials, although I must be honest, I doubt that either of you will like the outcome, given how clear the law is in your given circumstances."



"We had heard through Phelix's spies that the Lord Commander had made you and the others temporary members of the Bluffside Regulars," Lowenan replies.

"He did," Custodio says. "However, while I am their liaison and have final authority when it comes to matters of the general law's of the city." He looks a Vinccenzo. "It is Vinny who decides when it comes to the breaking of magical laws."



Scotley said:


> Breva watches the proceedings with interest, but little knowledge of the complex magics diecusse.d. He does reach into his pouch and pull out some rations. The comment about food did at least make sense. "Given how quickly you say time is passing, I suggest we exit soon. We don't know what events may be taking place in the wider city in our absence. There was much happening when we entered this place. "



Custodio looks at ex-commander. "Is that what this was all about? Did _Waldo_ lure us down here, so he can have more time to cause problems in Old City?"

Lowenan holds up his shackled hands, worried that the Vanquisher cleric might hurt him again. "Only partially," he replies. "I truly believe... believed that my mentor wished to make peace with you, if not the city itself, but now... now I am not sure. Musummaar's have me doubting everything that I was told." He puts down his hands in front of him. "It seems I'm as important to my mentor as I thought I was. He could come for me and the others by now."

"You should tell them about the enclave's temporal effect too," Lady Arnona suggests to Lowenan. "It will help our cause."

The ex-commander nods. "The enclave is like this place but the temporal shift there is more pronounced and is the opposite of this labyrinth. One hour of time in Bluffside is equal to one day in the enclave, and it is more stable that this place. There is no effect on the need for food or water on the other demiplane. Whoever built this place was trying to duplicate the conditions in the Ancients' demiplane, but they got it wrong or weren't trying to match the conditions there exactly."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Following Breva's lead, Tim pulls two days worth of rations from his pack, and begins to wolf them down, along with two, long draughts from his waterskin.



Tim listens as Lowenan continues to tell them about the enclave.

"You already have the portal key, the crystalline flower, that will get you through the other portal located along the wall connecting Old City to the Gardens. It will open the portal and allow you to enter the demiplane but once on the other side, it will turn to dust and you will not be able to use it to get back." He looks at Akos. "Phelix knows you've been trying to decipher the correct phrase that will keep the portal open longer, but no matter what you say, it will close after you go through. You might be able to keep it open for roughly 30 minutes of time in Old City, which would give you 12 hours in the enclave before it closes. No longer than that."

"To get back, you will need one of the portal keys that Phelix had made. You told me the portal keys look like keys, correct?" She asks Lowenan

"Yes, he had them made by an artificer who lives in a place called the City of Doors," Lowenan adds. "I don't know his name, however." He sighs. "He never gave me one. I should have realized I wasn't important enough to him. Kelik has one. That, I'm sure of. He is the guildmaster of the Brelish Thieves' Guild that operates out of shop known as The Crossed Candles. The people of Old City know him as Barclay Winton. If you go after him, he will try to hide behind the law's of the city. Do not underestimate him or his popularity with the nobles in his guise as Barclay."

"Would she have one as well?" Rhilaseth notes. "The woman who owns the eatery and took a shine to Silagord the last time we were there?"

"Sabela isn't a true Loyalist, Rhilaseth," Lowenan replies. "I doubt Phelix would have trusted her with one of the portal keys."

"That's not a name I recognize," Custodio says. "The doppelganger, the other one, Mani, told us about Barclay, but I didn't really believe him."

"That crazy killer infiltrated Kelik's guild once. It wasn't discovered right away but Phelix has been hunting for this 'Manifest' ever since. That what the gnome's doppelgangers called him." He pauses. "He might be crazy, but he was telling you the truth. And, Sabela is Sabela Abreu. She is the owner of the Delicate Delight Eatery. She often feuds with the man who runs the Golden Lantern."

"Master Rosenberg," Custodio asks. "Is that why there was a trap put in his inn?"

"Yes, it wasn't meant for you," the ex-commander replies. "It was put there to cause problems for the man and his business."



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny continues to examine the area around the petrified wizard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vinccenzo inspects the floor around the petrified wizard to see if there are any pieces of the wizard in the rubble pile or anything else that could be useful. He finds several discarded small chips that could be put back in place on his arms but none for the petrified wizard's face or his missing finger. He also finds a tarnished ring in the pile of rubble and he disturbs a tiny mouse that skitters away along the wall.

He then looks at what looks like an enclosed wooden bench. A large stone is placed over a hole in the center of the bench. When the Sectarian Guard moves it, the bench's purpose becomes all to clear as the smell of poo wafts up to his nose. Its a privy. Vinny quickly replaces the stone over the smelly hole and looks for something to wipe his hands on.









*OOC:*


Okay, now we're into another Search check. Vinny would be searching three 5-ft. squares around the statue. I didn't include the squares that contain the old metal barrels. If you want to search all those barrels too, it will add three more 5-ft. squares.



Spoiler: Vinny's Search Check



Vinny - Search Check: 1D20+7 = [14]+7 = 21


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 21, 2021)

"UGH! Gah! PHatoo!!" 

Vinny caughs, spits sputters and gags as he backs away from the privy. "That is nasty. needed down here I am sure, but nastyy!"


----------



## Scotley (Sep 22, 2021)

Breva shrugs at Vinny's strong reaction to the privy. "A necessary evil I suppose. Shall we leave this place for now?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "UGH! Gah! PHatoo!!"
> 
> Vinny caughs, spits sputters and gags as he backs away from the privy. "That is nasty. needed down here I am sure, but nastyy!"



"And we needed somewhere to dump the mimic's waste as well," Lowenan adds. "It wasn't very clean."

"Can I get my spellbook?" Silagord asks Custodio and Vinccenzo. "I will hand it over to you if you insist, but I don't want to leave it here." He points towards the corridor. "It's locked in a chest in the barracks."

"I have some family items storied in there too," Lady Arnona says.

"Fine! But make it quick," Custodio says as he leads Lowenan out the double doors and down the corridor. "Vinny, can you watch them?"

Silagord nods and he rushes out of the room and back into the barracks. Arnona goes with him. Mutt growls at Silagord and Thare but the dog doesn't menace the cat. Instead, the big dog becomes impatient and begins looking for his pack mate. He has soon found his way to Tuck.

Rhilaseth follows them out but stays within sight of Custodio and Tim, as not to antagonize the Elite guard and knight. He waits for Custodio to lead his commander out of the room.



Scotley said:


> Breva shrugs at Vinny's strong reaction to the privy. "A necessary evil I suppose. Shall we leave this place for now?"



"As fast as we can," Custodio agrees. "Let's get out of here."

Lowenan motions to the DMK. "You are not going to be able to get him to leave," the ex-commander says. "He will not leave the genie here alone." He pauses at the doorway. "Loremaster, there is a good chance that he might never be able to leave here," he says to Akos. "As I said earlier, he believes he's been down here only a few months, and that might be true, down here, but he's been away from the true passage of time in the world for _*years*_. If he leaves without some sort of magical protection, he will quickly die of starvation and thirst."

"Will he really just stay here?" Custodio asks. "What if Phelix comes for him?"

"Phelix's Loyalists fear him," Lowenan says. "Only their strongest leaders would be a match for him, and it would take several of them to overwhelm him. He will fight to the death to protect her and this room. My ment-... Phelix may not risk it right away. But you are right, he will not want to lose access to this room. He will send someone through the portal, eventually."

"But if he eats and drinks..."

"Enough for the passage of years and years?" Lowenan shakes his head. "No, he would die from the shock. He will need a magic ring that will provide his body with the energy he needs to be able to return to the world. And, there are a few spells that could protect him after leaving the labyrinth but they will only last a few minutes at most." He pauses. "He must stay here or risk a painful death. I have come to admire him and don't wish him to die such an ignoble death." He looks at Akos. "You *must* explain it to him. Phelix's never let me tell him the truth. I should have ignored that order."

"Someone should stay with him," Custodio suggests.

"He will be fine on his own. He was for a long time before Phelix first encountered him. But he must be told why we are leaving and why he must stay."

The DMK soon becomes aware that everyone is talking about him. He signs to Akos to try find out what the problem is and why the other are leaving. "You must help her," he signs to Akos. "you said you'd free her."

"Lo siento mucho, Sin Voz," Lowenan says.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 22, 2021)

"Loremaster, let the Knight know we must leave for now but will return."

"Lady Arnona and Siligord, please retrieve your belongings quickly."

vinny follows and watches the two closely.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 23, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> Vinccenzo inspects the floor around the petrified wizard to see if there are any pieces of the wizard in the rubble pile or anything else that could be useful. He finds several discarded small chips that could be put back in place on his arms but none for the petrified wizard's face or his missing finger. He also finds a tarnished ring in the pile of rubble and he disturbs a tiny mouse that skitters away along the wall.




Tuck listens to the conversation with interest, but is then strangely intrigued by the mouse fleeing from Vinny searching the floor.

Calling over to Mutt, the kobold instructs the dog to catch the rodent.

His guts tell Tuck that somehow the mouse is important. Either there is significance to its presence here in this room, or it could come in useful later.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 24, 2021)

Breva considers the knights perilous situation and shakes his head. "Once you explain things we really should go." Upon seeing the mouse chase Breva moves to see what is happening.


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 27, 2021)

*OOC:*


Can I assume Tuck caught the mouse?







Upon catching the little rodent, Tuck inspects it thoroughly. There seems to be nothing out of the ordinary about the mouse, and the kobold nods to himself.

*"I will be keeping this one close by, to check the temporal effects as we're leaving,"* he states, still unconvinced that the mouse is not a spy or something.

Then Tuck and Mutt are ready to go.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 27, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can I assume Tuck caught the mouse?



*OOC:* Yes.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 27, 2021)

*Tim says to Akos,* "Sign to him, and tell him that we will return with help, but because time passes differently here, it might be awhile. Tell him not to give up hope. I do not intend to sit by while an innocent suffers. I know nothing about the Djinni, but seeing his loyalty to her is enough for me. No one can command that kind of loyalty through cruelty, callousness, or fear."


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 29, 2021)

Akos nods at Tim and takes some time to carefully sign the intent to the knight.

At the end, he takes a moment to heal the genie once more, pulses of healing light passing more easily through the portal now that the combat is over. But the energy is still weak, dissipating as it passes through the planar rift.

Genie healing vs AC 10; healed: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
Genie healing vs AC 10; healed: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
2D6 = [1, 4] = 5

OOC: full round action or two to carefully sign - taking 20 if there is time + 2 standard actions to heal (1 if we DO NOT have time to do it)


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Loremaster, let the Knight know we must leave for now but will return."
> 
> "Lady Arnona and Siligord, please retrieve your belongings quickly."
> 
> Vinny follows and watches the two closely.



The two ex-guards move into the small barracks room and move to the two chests. Arnona produces a key and unlocks both of the chests. Silagord pulls out a spellbook, pouch of coins, and a few other items that look to be personal. He willingly hands over his spellbook to Vinny, although the Sectarian Guard can tell it pains the young man to do so.

All of Arnona's possessions look to be deeply personal in nature. There is a heavy cloak that is neatly folded, an old pocket watch, and a few other things that she stuffs in a pack that was hidden under the bed.

"We are ready," she says. She and Silagord walk in front of Vinny through the corridor next to the other ex-guards and Custodio.



Scotley said:


> Breva considers the knights perilous situation and shakes his head. "Once you explain things we really should go."



"Quickly," Custodio adds.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck listens to the conversation with interest, but is then strangely intrigued by the mouse fleeing from Vinny searching the floor.
> 
> Calling over to Mutt, the kobold instructs the dog to catch the rodent.
> 
> His guts tell Tuck that somehow the mouse is important. Either there is significance to its presence here in this room, or it could come in useful later.





Scotley said:


> Upon seeing the mouse chase Breva moves to see what is happening.



The mouse squeaks in fear as Mutt corners it and then Tuck rushes in to scoop up the miniscule animal. It shakes with fear in Tuck's hands but has more to fear from Mutt than the kobold.

Mutt whines. He thought it was going to be a snack.



JustinCase said:


> Upon catching the little rodent, Tuck inspects it thoroughly. There seems to be nothing out of the ordinary about the mouse, and the kobold nods to himself.
> 
> *"I will be keeping this one close by, to check the temporal effects as we're leaving,"* he states, still unconvinced that the mouse is not a spy or something.
> 
> Then Tuck and Mutt are ready to go.



"If it has spent its life here," Lowenan says. "Then is will probably die the moment you take it beyond the double doors past the golem. We have seen some rats down here before and there is a room southeast of the entry point from the guard post that seems to be a lair for giant rats. There are giant spiders in a room to the west and giant beetles in a room to the southwest. We avoided them whenever possible."

"So the doors are important?" Custodio says. He motions for the others to stop. "Explain."

"The doors seem to be designed to be a barrier even though they look mundane," the ex-commander says. "Once we are past them, the time effect will be lessened. But as long as they remain open, time will spill out of this part of the labyrinth and into the world above. Leaving the doors open for you was part of Phelix's plan. Once we are through, they must be closed or time will continue to slow in Bluffside."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says to Akos,* "Sign to him, and tell him that we will return with help, but because time passes differently here, it might be awhile. Tell him not to give up hope. I do not intend to sit by while an innocent suffers. I know nothing about the Djinni, but seeing his loyalty to her is enough for me. No one can command that kind of loyalty through cruelty, callousness, or fear."





Neurotic said:


> Akos nods at Tim and takes some time to carefully sign the intent to the knight.



While the others head for the exit, Tim and Akos say behind to explain the situation to the knight. He nearly drops his sword in shock. At first, he doesn't believe Akos and it takes precious minutes for the Loremaster to convince him of the truth. Once he realizes his life is at stake and that the others must leave, he nods to Akos and moves to the altar.

"I will say and watch over her," he signs to the Loremaster. "Please hurry and save yourself from my fate. I will pray for your return and salvation for both of us, and I will watch over the wizard turned to stone. If Phelix comes or me, I will make him pay for his treachery."

He bows to both Akos and Tim.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> At the end, he takes a moment to heal the genie once more, pulses of healing light passing more easily through the portal now that the combat is over. But the energy is still weak, dissipating as it passes through the planar rift.
> 
> Genie healing vs AC 10; healed: 1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22
> 2D6 = [1, 5] = 6
> ...



Once Akos has done all he can, he and Tim follow the others down the corridor in the direction of the entryway. The DMK closes the double doors to the portal room behind them. He will guard the room and the genie with his life, Tim is sure of the man's resolve.

They find their allies and prisoners paused in front of the double doors leading into the entry room that leads up into the guard post above. Akos can now see that time is 'off' when he and Tim approach. The others seems to be moving a lot quicker than he and Tim.

"We must close the doors behind us to block the magic," Custodio says. His voice sounds funny to Tim. High pitched and squeaky. "Lowenan says its the only way to keep this slower time from affecting all of Bluffside."

Tuck takes a step into the chokepoint and the mouse squeals in pain. Before he can move back, the mouse has turned into a shriveled husk. That would have been the DMK's fate if he had tried to come with them. Tuck feels the effect himself. He is hit with pang in his stomach that tells him he's going to need to eat, drink, and then relieve himself very soon and he'll have to find a privy very soon.

Custodio follows him in and immediately regrets it. "Oh gods, I hate this place. Lets get out of here and find a place to... relax."

"The effect will be much worse once the doors close behind us," Lowenan says. "Prepare yourself for painful stomach cramps and waves of nausea. We must get up the rope as fast as possible and hope no one has _an accident_ while climbing."









*OOC:*


Neurotic, if you want Akos to Take 20, then that is at least 2 minutes, which equals another 2 hours in Bluffside.

Once the doors are shut, all the PCs, Custodio, and Mutt must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or become nauseated. The DC for the ex-guards are higher (DC 20) since they have been there longer but each of them gets a +4 circumstance bonus to their rolls because they had access to food, wine, and water. PCs that eat rations and drink water from waterskins gets a +2 circumstance bonus to their rolls.

On a successful save, the character is simply very hungry and thirsty and must eat food and drink water within 1 hour or start to feel light-headed. If they go longer without food or water they become fatigued within 1d4+1 hours.

On a Natural 1, bad things begin to happen inside a character's gut. There is an urge that can't be delayed.


----------



## Neurotic (Sep 30, 2021)

*OOC:*


How much time did the rest take with catching the mouse, taking stuff from the trunks etc? If it is less, he will do what he can, but will take some time to make sure they understand each other. Also, now that they have time, he can write on the paper assuming the knight knows one of the languages Akos speaks.







Loremaster took the warning seriously and he drank water while observing knights responses and chewed on some rations since he didn't need the mouth to speak. His monastery life enured him to the demands of the body, but there was no need to make it worse than it has to be.

Fort vs hunger: 1D20+9+2 = [13]+9+2 = 24


----------



## JustinCase (Sep 30, 2021)

Tuck feels it, his stomach becoming a pit of hunger and his bowels acting up, as well. As a kobold, however, he is used to thirst and hunger, and despite the lack of privacy in a kobold warren, Tuck has learned to relieve himself away from non-kobolds. He'll manage.

Mutt, however, is a creature of instinct mostly. A distinct smell wafts through the hall as the dog poops in the corner, then whines about feeling utterly exhausted.

*"I know, big boy,"* Tuck tries to calm the canine down, and he takes out his waterskin, drinks a few sips before giving some water to his dog.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Sep 30, 2021)

ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 3 → 21(18 + 3)








*OOC:*


 whew!!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 30, 2021)

As Tim makes his way out, he pauses for a few moments*, to take one last, long, swig of water, and to pop another handful of trail rations into his mouth. Then he quickly continues on his way.









*OOC:*


 * = 12 seconds / 2 rounds, TOPS. If he can do it in one round, he will. See OOC thread for Save; Tim made it with flying colors.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 30, 2021)

Falen takes out his special pouch of rations and munches down several of the biscuits and then he takes out and activates his _everful mug_ and drinks down the water it produces. He decides to activate it a second time and drinks more water down.



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How much time did the rest take with catching the mouse, taking stuff from the trunks etc? If it is less, he will do what he can, but will take some time to make sure they understand each other. Also, now that they have time, he can write on the paper assuming the knight knows one of the languages Akos speaks.
> ...











*OOC:*


It probably wouldn't take too much time time for Mutt and Tuck to catch the mouse. I sort of assumed that was happened while Akos was conversing with the DMK. But I did forgot about the time regarding Arnona and Silagord recovering their items. I'll say that took several minutes of work. The two healing checks would be equivalent to two round or 12 seconds, which would be another 12 minutes in Bluffside.

I'd say overall, no more than 8 to 10 minutes total including everything you want the Loremaster to do and more characters eating rations and drinking water. If Akos wants to be faster, then I'll say 5 minutes. So, at minimum, 5 more hours lost in Bluffside and much as 10 hours if Akos wants to be 100% clear to the DMK about everything that has transpired.

There is more for Akos at the very end of the post.






As everyone tries to cram into the 15-ft. by 10-ft. entryway it quickly become clear that not everyone is going to fit into the room all at once. Lowenan suggests opening the eastern side door, which leads into an oddly shaped hallway.

"These other three doors don't need to be closed for the temporal effect to be blocked." he says. "But don't open the other two. The northern door leads to smaller room which contains a deep pit trap. The other door leads to a spider den. We tried to clear them out, but there is a large hole in the floor which leads to someplace deeper... deadlier."

The eastern door is opened and Vinccenzo and Custodio are forced to take the prisoners into a small corridor shaped like a puzzle piece. The two guards and all four prisoners barely fit into the tight corridor. This leave just enough room for the others to cram into the entryway.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> As Tim makes his way out, he pauses for a few moments*, to take one last, long, swig of water, and to pop another handful of trail rations into his mouth. Then he quickly continues on his way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim pulls the double doors shut behind him and Akos. (The Loremaster and Falen are forced to squeeze into next to the Big Tim.) It is not a simple thing. The temporal effect makes the half-ogre strain his muscles as he pulls the door shut.

At first, it doesn't seem like anything has happened. Then, glowing runic script appears along the edges of the two doors and there is flow of energy and time that slams into everyone. Everyone's stomachs churn, vision becomes blurred, and the air becomes choked in the smell of decay. The doorway around the doors is sealed by a glowing blue energy.

"It's worse than I thought it would be," Lowenan says as he grabs at his stomach and barely holds in the food he ate earlier.

"By the Purifier! I really hate this place!" Custodio exclaims. He falls to his knees at the end of the side corridor with his hands on another wooden door that leads to somewhere else in the labyrinth. The young Vanquisher looks like he's going to hurl.

Next to him, Rhilaseth is unaffected but all the other ex-guards are soon groaning in discomfort and grabbing at their stomachs. Silagord falls into the fetal position with Thare on top of him. The fluffy cat mews in discomfort and coughs up a hairball on her master.

Lady Arnona slumps down into a corner of the short corridor. She turns green but manages not to throw up. "Damn that damn sorcerer and his twisted plans," she says.

"I'm so sorry, my dear," Lowenan says as his head swims. The old warrior falls to one knee and looks at Vinccenzo and the others in the entryway. He is amazed to see that they are unaffected. "You are all much stronger than even Phelix knows."

*OOC:* Fortitude saves for Falen and all the various NPCs are on the OOC thread.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck feels it, his stomach becoming a pit of hunger and his bowels acting up, as well. As a kobold, however, he is used to thirst and hunger, and despite the lack of privacy in a kobold warren, Tuck has learned to relieve himself away from non-kobolds. He'll manage.
> 
> Mutt, however, is a creature of instinct mostly. A distinct smell wafts through the hall as the dog poops in the corner, then whines about feeling utterly exhausted.
> 
> *"I know, big boy,"* Tuck tries to calm the canine down, and he takes out his waterskin, drinks a few sips before giving some water to his dog.



Tuck and Mutt are forced against the southern wall of the room alongside Breva. The smell of Mutt's poop increases to the horrible smell in the small room, but Tuck and Mutt are used to bad smells.

The big dog is forced to sit and he continues to whine in discomfort. He leans against Tuck and begins to pant. Tuck looks up towards the guard post above and the rope he and the others are going to have to climb. He realizes that their going to have to haul Mutt up there as the dog's normal limberness is now laid low by the temporal magic now sealed behind the double doors.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> ScottDeWar,Jr:  D20 + 3 → 21(18 + 3)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vinny watches as all but one of the ex-guards succumbs to the effect of time snapping back to normal. He knows he should feel sorry for them but...

He can also hear Custodio dry heaving at the far end of the twisted corridor but he can't see the man. Rhilaseth is standing next to the Vanquisher cleric but the man seems more concerned about helping Silagord who looks like he might need to be hauled up to the guard post beyond.

Back in the entryway, Akos checks the door and knows the altered time has been sealed away. The glowing script on the double doors weren't visible before but are now unmistakable. Akos can see that along the top of one of the doors is writing, in an old form of Ticin, that warns of the Labyrinth of Lost Ghosts that lies beyond. A special phrase is required to reopen the doors but it is also written on the center of both doors but the script appears to be Ticin. But as Akos reads it, it changes to Sylvan, then Váryar, and finally Cliffspeak. Then it settles on Sylvan and doesn't change again for him.

*"Into Aphogorin's twisted corridors I want to brave,
To seek more than an early grave."*​
Aphogorin... where has Akos heard that name before? That name makes the hairs on the back of the Loremaster's neck stand up.









*OOC:*


Knowledge checks can be made to determine the identity of Aphogorin and the origins of the Plane of Lost Ghosts. That will be Knowledge (local) and Kowledge (the planes). Knowledge (arcana) is also helpful when dealing with arcane symbols and cryptic phrases.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2021)

OOC:
Fort Save: 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17


Breva weathers a brief wave of nausea and then stands tall and takes a deep breath of fresh air outside. "Perhaps we should have made use of that stinking hole back inside after all," he comments wistfully. "Does anyone need a bit to eat? It seemed to help?" he asks offering rations and water to prisoner or party member alike. He looks at the changing words and shakes his head. "I can't make anything of that. Does it tell any of you something useful?" He is particuluarly curious if Lowenan or the Sorcerer is willing to comment.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 1, 2021)

Akos is fascinated by the door, but by the time he noticed the reference he was too distracted by the moans of his companions.
"We can try and return later, right now, we need to get back into the city and report - they will be wondering what happened to us."

At Lowenans comment he turns toward the commander
"Do you really think The Five would send just anyone?! I mean, in the span of the week, we captured old city killer, found your hideout, survived three assassination attempts, survived your pet demon and right now, we are returning with you in tow."

"Sir Tim, would you please get up the rope first, you're taking enough space for four of us and you are strong enough to keep the captives under control once they are up there. Silagord, Lowenan, do you have levitation magic or some other means to make the ascent easier?"

"I will remove temporarily any nausesa you might feel just before you start the ascend. Be quick, it won't last, but you will be able to get up there much faster."

With that, he returns to the study of the doors until someone that needs help with the nausea comes to the climbing

OOC: again taking 20 on each roll unless the people are fast climbers 
Local: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
Planar: 1D0+11 = [0]+11 = 11
Arcana: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25

1d0  
Planar: 1D20+11 = [1]+11 = 12 AARGH! I'm cursed


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Oct 1, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC:
> Fort Save: 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17
> 
> Breva weathers a brief wave of nausea and then stands tall and takes a deep breath of fresh air outside. "Perhaps we should have made use of that stinking hole back inside after all," he comments wistfully. "Does anyone need a bit to eat? It seemed to help?" he asks offering rations and water to prisoner or party member alike. He looks at the changing words and shakes his head. "I can't make anything of that. Does it tell any of you something useful?" He is particuluarly curious if Lowenan or the Sorcerer is willing to comment.



"I could use some food and water if you would. I don't think they can eat right now, much less cast magic." The last is directed to Akos, "We'll just have to haul them up. Becareful of the cat familiar. It is in a bad state."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 1, 2021)

Breva passes over the food and water. "I'm glad we didn't stay longer."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Oct 1, 2021)

"Thank you."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 2, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Fort Save: 1D20+13 = [4]+13 = 17
> 
> Breva weathers a brief wave of nausea and then stands tall and takes a deep breath of fresh air outside. "Perhaps we should have made use of that stinking hole back inside after all," he comments wistfully. "Does anyone need a bit to eat? It seemed to help?" he asks offering rations and water to prisoner or party member alike.





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "I could use some food and water if you would. I don't think they can eat right now, much less cast magic." The last is directed to Akos, "We'll just have to haul them up. Be careful of the cat familiar. It is in a bad state."



"I don't think I'm ever going to eat again!" Custodio calls out from the other end of the short corridor.

Rhilaseth looks back towards the Vanquisher cleric while tending to Silagord. He helps the young wizard get to his feet and then looks at Vinccenzo. "Your friend is turning green. I don't think he's going to be able to walk much less less climb."

"I feel awful," Silagord says once he's able to stand. He cradles his cat familiar in his arms and then shifts a bag slung over his back to his front and places the cat in the top gently. "It will be alright."

Lowenan waves off Breva's offer of food and water. "I thank you for your kindness, paladin," he says. "But more food and drink is not a good idea right now. I would have used the privy hole if I'd known it would hit me this hard. We were in there too long, it seems."

"Water," Lady Arnona pleads. With her wounds she is in a bad state. When Breva passes her his waterskin, she guzzles down several gulps before passing it back to him. The paladin helps her to her feet.

Silagord drinks as well and gives some to his cat. He seems able to stand with Rhilaseth's help.



Scotley said:


> Breva passes over the food and water. "I'm glad we didn't stay longer."





ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Thank you."



The hunger and thirst hits Falen and he continues to pull out and eat rations from his pouch. He activates his _everful mug_ one last time and drinks in all down. {Munch! Munch! Gulp!}



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He looks at the changing words and shakes his head. "I can't make anything of that. Does it tell any of you something useful?" He is particularly curious if Lowenan or the Sorcerer is willing to comment.





Neurotic said:


> Akos is fascinated by the door, but by the time he noticed the reference he was too distracted by the moans of his companions.
> "We can try and return later, right now, we need to get back into the city and report - they will be wondering what happened to us."



"Let's hope Phelix hasn't taken advantage of us being trapped here," Custodio croaks. He tries in vain to pull himself up onto his feet. "No... no good." He gasps. "Breva, I'll take some water... but no food. Ooh, no food ever again."

"It was his plan to prepare more defenses in the enclave while you were distracted here," Lowenan notes. "He will have had time to shore up the enclaves defenses and gate in more creatures from the Far Realm. I doubt he sent his Loyalists for Manifest but Musummaar might have sent out his doppelgangers to try to free that killer." He sighs. "I doubt it would be about recruiting Mani. He'd just get him out of prison and release him back out onto the streets. He has a vicious streak running down his back."

"There will be more Loyalists out on the streets," Lady Arnona adds. "And not just in Old City. They will remain hidden until ordered to attack."

"There is a plan to attack Lord Wellington," Lowenan says. "Phelix wants to either capture or kill the man. Well, all of them really. He sees William Wellington as the next weak link in their chain. That man is so obsessed with the archaeology of Sem La Vah that he often goes out into the ruins without a proper escort. Kelik and his thieves have studied the man's patterns and Loyalists will ambush him when he is at his weakest."

"How many?" Custodio manages to say as he drinks down as much water as Breva can spare.

"Two, three dozen Loyalists... all fanatics to the cause. Maggs will likely be leading them and will be relentless," Lowenan replies. "It has happened already. You can't prevent it. Phelix either has Lord Wellington or the man is lying dead out in the ruins. That was one of Phelix's plans."

"Ba- bastard."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> At Lowenan's comment he turns toward the commander
> "Do you really think The Five would send just anyone?! I mean, in the span of the week, we captured old city killer, found your hideout, survived three assassination attempts, survived your pet demon and right now, we are returning with you in tow."



"While I might be willing continue our debate again while waiting to be executed, I'm not in the mood for your banter right now. You have won, and we will all be beheaded or swinging from a noose within a week.

"Try to have some hope," Lady Arnona says as she gasps for air. "They may just force us out of the city. Executing guards never looks right to the people."

"For you and Rhilaseth, maybe," Lowenan says as he pulls himself upright. He pulls a potion bottle out of his belt and looks at Vinccenzo. "If I may? It's a healing potion. That damn mimic nearly crushed the life out of me."

Silagord's hand unconsciously goes to his neck.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Sir Tim, would you please get up the rope first, you're taking enough space for four of us and you are strong enough to keep the captives under control once they are up there. Silagord, Lowenan, do you have levitation magic or some other means to make the ascent easier?"
> 
> "I will remove temporarily any nausea you might feel just before you start the ascend. Be quick, it won't last, but you will be able to get up there much faster."



Tim looks up towards the small hole in the ceiling above. The climb won't be difficult but getting back through the hole might cause him some difficulty. He will have to be very careful and take him time. Luckily, time is no longer a risk to them or to Bluffside. He notes that their isn't any light coming from above. Would it be night time? Early evening perhaps? If time has been moving faster, it could be days later than when they entered.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> With that, he returns to the study of the doors until someone that needs help with the nausea comes to the climbing
> 
> OOC: again taking 20 on each roll unless the people are fast climbers
> Local: 1D20+11 = [12]+11 = 23
> ...





Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



Akos has never heard of the Labyrinth of Lost Ghosts, but he's certain that the phrase on the doors must be spoken out loud for the double doors to open again. The script is obviously designed to appear to the reader in any of the languages the viewer can speak or understands. That would have allowed Phelix, the DMK, and and anyone else to enter the labyrinth easily. A portal key won't be required to get back in.

Interestingly, the script does not detect as magical if/when Akos uses detect magic to view the door, but considering the name on the door, the Loremaster isn't surprised. Aphogorin was a powerful telepathic psion who lived in the region over 1300 years ago. (The current year is 1472 BR.) He was a shapeshifter of unknown origin and was originally from another land known as Margoth-Nal, a continent far to the west beyond the Sea of Tombé — what is known by most scholars as the Fallenlands.

If Aphogorin created the labyrinth then perhaps he was a devotee of the Ancients. Or after his death (and there is no evidence that Akos has ever seen that says that Aphogorin is still alive), followers of the Ancients found the labyrinth and remolded the portal room to fit their own purposes. Regardless, the labyrinth will be a very dangerous place full of puzzles and traps.

Aphogorin was sometime known as the Oracular Man and is believed to have some sort of connection to an infamous demilich known as Acererak who built the Tomb of Horror, which is believed to be somewhere in the Red Mountains northeast of Bluffside. Depending on the source, Aphogorin was either Acererak's rival or his ally. They were not the same being.

There is some evidence that Aphogorin might also have been a cleric of Zargon. Very few scholars in the western lands of Kanpur have ever heard of Zargon but Akos has heard of the Elder Evil.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 2, 2021)

After making sure Mutt is somewhat alright, Tuck has a bit of food and shares a little of his own dry rations with any who want it.

*"He needs carrying,"* the kobold states to Tim, hoping the big knight can hoist the dog up once he's made it to the surface.

Tuck continues to wait his turn to climb back up. He expects to be the last one to go, keeping an eye out below.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2021)

Tim will go first, and he will be careful about getting through the hole; in fact, it occurs to him to stop, and quietly listen for a moment or two, before going through, just in case someone is up there, waiting to ambush the party.


Spoiler: Listen Check (19)










If Tim doesn't hear anything, he will go up through the hole, and then turn to help Mutt up.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 6, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> After making sure Mutt is somewhat alright, Tuck has a bit of food and shares a little of his own dry rations with any who want it.



Falen produces extra rations from his special pouch as well.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim will go first, and he will be careful about getting through the hole; in fact, it occurs to him to stop, and quietly listen for a moment or two, before going through, just in case someone is up there, waiting to ambush the party.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Listen Check (19)
> ...



Tim listens intently at the edge of the hole. He doesn't hear anything that sounds like an ambush, but it is hard to tell with so many people below him munching on rations, drinking water, and dry heaving. He does, finally, see a sliver of light that looks like it might be a lit torch. There aren't any menacing shadows.

Then, he hears what sounds like someone moaning in discomfort, and it definitely came from somewhere above him not from below.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *"He needs carrying,"* the kobold states to Tim, hoping the big knight can hoist the dog up once he's made it to the surface.





			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> If Tim doesn't hear anything, he will go up through the hole, and then turn to help Mutt up.



Tim risks a peak through the hole and sees a guard he doesn't recognize slumped over in a chair at the table that halfling Street Sergeant, Herleva, had been working at when he and the others entered the labyrinth. There is no sign of her. The cells where the mercenaries were locked up in stand empty and the door to the guard post stands open. The sliver of light that Tim thought was torchlight turns out to be dawn breaking over Old City.

Sensing no danger, Tim squeezes through the hole and goes over to check on the sickened man. The man is barely conscious and likely will need a healer. It does seem the time effect had made its way up into the guard post, at least. He sees that there is another guard slumped on the ground just outside the open doorway.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Tuck continues to wait his turn to climb back up. He expects to be the last one to go, keeping an eye out below.



Tim calls out to Tuck to prepare Mutt and then the big knight hauls the sickened dog up into the room. Mutt finds a corner to curl up in after pooping again in one of the other cells.

Once the rope is lowered again, Falen takes the initiative and goes up next. The half-hobgoblin carefully makes his way to the open doorway and bends down to check on the guard in distress. The man doesn't have and wounds but he's as green as the grass in Lord Max's garden. As he peers out into the gloom of pre-dawn, he notes there are others in the street that have also succumbed to the time effect. Commoners and nobles alike. Half-a-dozen that he can see.

Down below, Tuck listens at the two other doors that lead into the entry room. He checks the door with the spiders' nest on the other side. He can clearly hear the giant vermin moving around on the other side. The creatures are being particularly loud and sound agitated. The other closed door is all quiet. That is the door that Lowenan says there is a pit trap behind.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2021)

One by one, you all make your way up into the guard post. It takes some time to help the ex-guards up the rope but with Big Tim's strength, it gets done. Falen goes out into the street to check on the nauseated citizens of Old City that he can see. Most of them aren't as sick as the ex-guards and Custodio, but one older man needs water.

Falen calls out to Akos and the others once the Loremaster climbs up from the labyrinth.

Custodio does un-manacle Lowenan before the ex-commander is being hauled up the rope by Tim. The Vanquisher cleric waits until all the prisoners are hauled up before he too is hauled up into the guard post, as he is to nauseated to climb up the rope himself. He considers locking the guards in the cells but most of them don't have any strength to resist and he doesn't have the strength to anything else but lie down.

Tuck is the last to make the climb. Once up in the guard post, he checks on Mutt. The big dog is resting with his eyes closed in a corner.

"We're going to need more water," Custodio says as he lies down on one of the cots for the guards stationed at the post. "There is a well east of here near the Lord Mayor's estate. There are also some food vendors at the Six Tents Market in between the estate and the Dragori Embassy."


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Oct 8, 2021)

"I can stay with Custodio if someone else gets water and food."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 9, 2021)

OOC: no one in the party is sick, Vernal touch cleared that (I think), unless the effect is too strong
Vernal touch - removes dazed, nauseated, fatigued and exhausted from the living


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 10, 2021)

Tim helps the collapsed guard outside the door, giving him food and water; he also asks for the guard's keys, so that he can put prisoners into the cells.

*Tim speaks to Lowenan,* "It would help your defense at trial if you cooperate right now. If you and the guards volunteer to stay in these cells while we ascertain what is happening, it would go a long way to keeping you from the gallows. Of course, I am not a judge, so I can't guarantee it. But I will stand up at your trial and testify truthfully about your positive behavior. What say you?"

Tim watches Lowenan and the guards, trying to read their intentions.









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive: 16


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 10, 2021)

Loremaster goes up last, letting his armor fold in on itself for easier climbing and re-deploying it immediately after.

He looks over the people strewn about and goes a little bit further on, finding a boy or three sending them with some silver to buy food for the people.

"Hurry up, lads, no dawdling and you'll be heroes, there are people depending on your speed. Now go! Go! Bring as much as you can, you'll get extra silver if you come before the sun clears the horizon."

OOC: diplomacy +24, I should think they will be helpful


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2021)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "I can stay with Custodio if someone else gets water and food."



"No, it's okay," Custodio is finally able to gather his strength, as Akos powerful fey healing finally removes the nausea from his innards. He is able to get to his feet. "But if you can watch the prisoners, I will help Akos tend to theses others."



Neurotic said:


> OOC: no one in the party is sick, Vernal touch cleared that (I think), unless the effect is too strong
> Vernal touch - removes dazed, nauseated, fatigued and exhausted from the living



*OOC:* Whoops! Okay, I missed your use of Vernal Touch after the Fortitude saves were rolled but before the characters climbed up the rope. Let's say there was just slight delay to the effectiveness of the touch until the characters are back up in the guard post. Did Akos help the ex-guards too?



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim helps the collapsed guard outside the door, giving him food and water; he also asks for the guard's keys, so that he can put prisoners into the cells.



The guard is unresponsive, at first, but once Tim tips the man's head back and carefully pours water down the man's throat so he doesn't choke. The guard looks to be an Elite. He weakly grasps at the waterskin and drinks more down eagerly. He nearly empties it. The temporal effect has left him very weak. He sits up with Tim's help and squints at the half-orge knight. "It is you. When you didn't come back right away, the commanders feared the worst." He fumbles for his keys and hands them over to Tim. "Sergeant Herleva started to notice something strange at dusk that first day and she came to the barracks to report it. Commander Mildenhall sent us to investigate. The closer we got to the gate, the more everything slowed down until it felt like we were crawling through mud." The man tries to say more but his voice fails him. He gladly takes the food Tim offers.

Tim leaves the Elite guard to try to recover and takes the keys inside.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> *Tim speaks to Lowenan,* "It would help your defense at trial if you cooperate right now. If you and the guards volunteer to stay in these cells while we ascertain what is happening, it would go a long way to keeping you from the gallows. Of course, I am not a judge, so I can't guarantee it. But I will stand up at your trial and testify truthfully about your positive behavior. What say you?"
> 
> Tim watches Lowenan and the guards, trying to read their intentions.
> 
> ...



"We will comply," Lowenan says. He goes into the cell that contains Mutt's poop and kicks it through the bars into the cell with the entryway into the labyrinth.  Getting poo on his boots doesn't seem to bother him too much. He motions for Rhilaseth to join him. The man complies but Tim can tell he isn't happy about it.

Lady Arnona balks at the entrance to the other cell. "I will if you insist," she says to Tim. "But I would rather not. I promise I will not run or cause you any trouble."

Silagord pushes past Arnona and takes a seat on the short bench at the back of the cell with Thare on his lap. The cat rests more comfortably with ministrations from the Loremaster. The young wizard seems to be glad to be locked away or, at least, somewhere he and his familiar can rest.

"If you want this to go well for you, you better get in there and pray to the Twelve Gods for forgiveness," Custodio insists. "Your station in life doesn't shield you from the law, Lady Arnona. I promise we will provide you with healing, food, and water. But, don't expect any velvet pillows."



Neurotic said:


> Loremaster goes up last, letting his armor fold in on itself for easier climbing and re-deploying it immediately after.



Tuck tries to insist that Akos go up before him, as he keeps an ear to the door with the spiders behind it. Once the two adventurers decide who will go first, they both make the climb and Tuck pulls up the rope and closes up the secret door.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He looks over the people strewn about and goes a little bit further on, finding a boy or three sending them with some silver to buy food for the people.
> 
> "Hurry up, lads, no dawdling and you'll be heroes, there are people depending on your speed. Now go! Go! Bring as much as you can, you'll get extra silver if you come before the sun clears the horizon."
> 
> OOC: diplomacy +24, I should think they will be helpful



Akos finds the streets outside the guard post for the Gate of Scales more deserted than it should be at this time of morning. That's probably a good thing considering the temporal effect that had been spilling out into the district.

He finds two boys peering through the gates into the Dragori Embassy. The guards that would normally be on duty aren't guarding the outside of the gate but there is a warning posted on the gate in Cliffspeak that if anyone trespasses on the grounds of the embassy, they will be dealt with violently. The boys are startled by Akos approach but agree to help once they see the Loremaster's silver. They rush off into the nearby Six Tents Market to buy food for those affected by the temporal shift.

The Loremaster sees a broadsheet posted on a nearby post that warns the people to stay away from the Gate of Scales and that citizens that live nearby should go to stay one of the inns on the other side of Old City until the Wizard Council can look into the strange magic affecting the area. All other citizens of Old City should stay away during the day and in there homes at night until the magic can be reversed. The broadsheet is marked with the personal seals of Lady Samantha Pomander, Lord Commander Oakfirst, and a magical sigil that Akos does not recognize.

Next to that official notice is another broadsheet with the current reward for the Renegade. The amount has doubled from the last one that Akos saw near Red Arch. It seems that Lowenan's warning about the planned attack on Lord William Wellington III was true. Loyalists stormed the Museum of Sem La Vah and took the member of The Five hostage. As they fought their way out of the museum, Lord Wellington was critically wounded and nearly died. The broadsheet notes that there were over three dozen Loyalists that took part in the attempted kidnapping and that some of them escaped. Lord Wellington was rushed to one of the temples in the Temple District.

The broadsheet notes several other attacks by Phelix's Loyalists (in order of when they happened):

The Lord Commander's personal estate near the East Gate was attacked just before midnight on the first day after the strange effect near the Gate of Scales was noticed. (This is not the old family home that Oakfirst lent to the PCs, which is near the Tribunal.) Luckily neither Oakfirst nor any of his family were home at the time but several members of the estate's staff were killed. The survivors said that there were scary cutthroats dressed all in black helping the Loyalists.
The Loyalists attacked the guard post at Wyndlasmere House near the Old Growers' Tower. Commander Alel Monderand and his Elites fought them off bravely. While several Loyalists were killed, several of them disappeared into Gold Park and could not be found by the Elites or the Sectarian Guard.
At noon, yesterday, the Loyalists and Rising Swords blatantly assaulted the Tribunal in full force! While security around the Tribunal had been heightened after the previous attacks, the battle that erupted was deadly. Over a dozen Elites, two prisoners on trial, two of the sitting magistrates, and half-a-dozen people in the gallery were all killed. It is believed that the attackers numbered fifty. Lady Pomander had been in attendance for the trials and was wounded, but she survived and is resting comfortably at her estate.
The broadsheet notes that there have been other attacks in both New City and the Undercity but no known attacks in any of the other districts of Bluffside. Security has been tightened around the estates of the Five and key military checkpoints. Patrols have been increased. The Gardens have been closed to visitors.

From his vantage point, Akos cannot see any guards patrolling near the Gate of Scales. More than likely the guards have been told to stay away from the area unless assigned to the gate itself. The number of guards at the gate itself seems to be the minimum required to hold the guard post. The gate itself has been left open.

The boys are soon back with bag's filled with food. With them comes nearly a dozen citizens who had been clearing out their stalls, unwilling to work so near the 'cursed' gate. *"See, we told you it was him!"* One of the boys exclaims.

The citizens of Old City crowd around Loremaster Akos and begin barraging him with questions. Others praise his return and ask for his blessing. A dozen citizens soon turns into two dozen and then three.

The boys take their food to the fallen that Akos and Falen discovered around the guard post. Several citizens help them but some refuse to go near the Gate of Scales.

One food vendor pushes his way through the crowd. He yells for them to get back and then hands a basket full of fresh bread and cheese and offers it to the Loremaster. "There have been rumors that you and your fellow heroes died. Killed by the magic cursing the gate." He points back towards the way the man came. "I sent my son to the Masque Arch to tell the guards there of your return."

"What happened down there?" One woman asks as she helps a fallen man who asks for water.

The gathered crowd murmurs like a cornered animal that fears for its life. It seems in the short time Akos and the others have been gone, for them at least, wild rumors have been circulating through Old City for nearly two days. Akos thinks he hears one young man say that the Old City Killer is on the loose again.









*OOC:*



Since there is no real danger to Akos at the moment, let's just says you're using the Take 20 rule. So, the boys are very helpful.

However, consider the gathered crowd to be Unfriendly, as the people are pretty rattled by what has been happening in Old City while the PCs have been in the labyrinth.


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 12, 2021)

*OOC:*


I didn't heal 'frenemies' unless they were unable to climb. If they requested it, I would, but having them semi-disabled while we're separated is a benefit. I heal them all once they are in the cells.







Akos smiles beatifically at the boys and instructs them to immediately spread the food around. He gives full silver to each of them as a reward for their efforts.

As the crowd gather he nods at those he recognizes from earlier gatherings, he positions himself so they gather in front of him and that he blocks easy access to the guardhouse.

To the food vendor he says
"Thank you, good man, it was good thinking."
Turning to the crowd and raising his voice:
"Everything you buy from this good man is on my account. But please, see to those affected by the magics first."

As the crowd reshuffles to take advantage of his offer, his armor folds back on itself leaving him exposed to attack, but also leaving the crowds to see him not as a threatening armored figure, but a man of cloth.

"Now for the tale of the battle of magics, of the hideous evil of the renegade, of the purity of faith of the heroes of The Five and bravery of the city defenders, Sectarians, Regulars and The Elite."

Entering his sing-song preaching mode and priming the crowd to hear another tale of the heroes, he attempts to sway their insecurities into determination.

"In the hidden underground, carved by the ancient magics and kept sealed from time immemorial there are secrets. Bluffside as you know it is but a latest incarnation of the great traditions that make our city so great. But at the same time, as any place built upon and built over, there are secrets. And this particular secret, found...rather stumbled upon...by the renegade holds a terrible mind-warping magics against which we fought. Once we passed through the magical defenses, the renegade tried to subvert our minds, but with the faith in our abilities, our respective gods and the confidence of The Five we fought off that assault too. Finally, we faced against the demon from hells, summoned by the sorcerer and sent against us while he made good his escape once again. As you can see, we prevailed against the demon. And the noose is tightening, the reign of terror will soon end." 

Taking a deep breath, Akos shakes his head
"I already know about the attacks against The Five. It is obvious now that this 'lead' was just a trap to hold us, but you may have noticed that the attacks are getting more desperate. While you, good citizens of Bluffside are suffering in the crossfire, DO NOT let the The Loyalists frighten you or intimidate you. Keep your spirits up because ultimately, they are on the losing side. Some of you will remember a street fight couple of days ago where even foul gods couldn't help them against our combined might. And The Five are mightier still. Keep your wits about, take care of your families and the renegade will soon be only a story for your grandchildren of the times when Bluffside was reeling, but rallied and prevailed in the end. Times change and the mores may have to change. But that is the nature of time. It changes us all and no law, no society can survive without change. But Bluffside will continue. As always."

He waves the hands away from him
"Now go! And remember, you're not alone. In the darkest of times, heroes raise from the common fold, common and noble alike, those who will take the mantle and pain of resistance so The City can live! Go, and tell your families things are coming to a head. Go, and know this nightmare will be over."

Diplomacy: 1D20+24 = [9]+24 = 33


----------



## Scotley (Oct 12, 2021)

Breva moves to lend aid and distribute food. He soon hears Akos' words and feels obligated to speak as well. "The loremaster has shared much wisdom. We have learned much about the enemies of the city during the last few days and well as capturing some important members of the forces arrayed against us. Our successes have forced the hand of the enemy. These latest attacks have cost them valuable agents that will be hard to replace. Bluffside will continue!" 
OOC:
aid another diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 12, 2021)

Tuck smiles to himself, hearing Breva and his friend Akos turn frightened citizens into brave heroes once more. Oh, the kobold is very glad to have someone like the Loremaster here in Bluffside; he himself tries to be a beacon of hope to the people, to those most desperate, but he can never use words in such a magical way. 

Making sure Mutt is satisfied with enough water and choice bits of food from his rations, Tuck ruffles the big dog’s fur and stands up. He will leave Mutt here and trust it will find its way back to him, or home, when it feels better. 

*”Where to now?”* he asks his companions when they are out of earshot from the crowd.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I didn't heal 'frenemies' unless they were unable to climb. If they requested it, I would, but having them semi-disabled while we're separated is a benefit. I heal them all once they are in the cells.



*OOC:* Okay, good to know. I wasn't sure.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos smiles beatifically at the boys and instructs them to immediately spread the food around. He gives full silver to each of them as a reward for their efforts.



The boys are giddy as they work to distribute the food to those affected by temporal shift. They are enriched by doing a good deed as much as by the Loremaster's silver.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> As the crowd gather he nods at those he recognizes from earlier gatherings, he positions himself so they gather in front of him and that he blocks easy access to the guardhouse.
> 
> To the food vendor he says
> "Thank you, good man, it was good thinking."
> ...



The man nods in acknowledgement as he helps up a young woman who looks pale and bit green. She takes some water but she doesn't have the stomach for food. The man helps her to a stone bench at the side of the street opposite the guard post. Several others also affected by the nausea effect of labyrinth being closed and sealed also find their way to the bench with the help of the boys. An old man hit his head when he fell and is bleeding from a wound on his forehead.

"A few others at the market were also left in this state, but we managed to get most of them upright," the man says to Akos as he tends to the old man's injuries. He seems to have some skills as a healer as he gets the bleeding under control. "I mixed some crushed peppermint leaves with water and seemed to help them."

He goes into a satchel and pulls out a bundle of herbs. He crushes them up in his hands and put them in a clay mug that he fills with water. He offers it to the woman and she drinks it down. It seems to soothe her stomach. The man mixes up more peppermint water for anyone who needs it.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Now for the tale of the battle of magics, of the hideous evil of the renegade, of the purity of faith of the heroes of The Five and bravery of the city defenders, Sectarians, Regulars and The Elite."
> 
> Entering his sing-song preaching mode and priming the crowd to hear another tale of the heroes, he attempts to sway their insecurities into determination.
> 
> "In the hidden underground, carved by the ancient magics and kept sealed from time immemorial there are secrets. Bluffside as you know it is but a latest incarnation of the great traditions that make our city so great. But at the same time, as any place built upon and built over, there are secrets. And this particular secret, found...rather stumbled upon...by the renegade holds a terrible mind-warping magics against which we fought. Once we passed through the magical defenses, the renegade tried to subvert our minds, but with the faith in our abilities, our respective gods and the confidence of The Five we fought off that assault too. Finally, we faced against the demon from hells, summoned by the sorcerer and sent against us while he made good his escape once again. As you can see, we prevailed against the demon. And the noose is tightening, the reign of terror will soon end."



The crowd gathers around Akos and listens to him. Most are keen to hear his words but many stand back from the 'cursed' gate and the guard post, unwilling to get to close. There are voices in the crowd that murmur "the renegade?" and "that damn sorcerer is responsible for this too!"

It is at this point that the guards stationed at the Masque Arch appear at the other end of the street. There are six of them and they make their way towards the crowd and Akos. The Loremaster doesn't know any of them by name, but he's seen a few of their faces over the last few days. They are Regulars, not Elites.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Taking a deep breath, Akos shakes his head
> "I already know about the attacks against The Five. It is obvious now that this 'lead' was just a trap to hold us, but you may have noticed that the attacks are getting more desperate. While you, good citizens of Bluffside are suffering in the crossfire, DO NOT let the The Loyalists frighten you or intimidate you. Keep your spirits up because ultimately, they are on the losing side. Some of you will remember a street fight couple of days ago where even foul gods couldn't help them against our combined might. And The Five are mightier still. Keep your wits about, take care of your families and the renegade will soon be only a story for your grandchildren of the times when Bluffside was reeling, but rallied and prevailed in the end. Times change and the mores may have to change. But that is the nature of time. It changes us all and no law, no society can survive without change. But Bluffside will continue. As always."



Many in the crowd move in closer to hear Akos speak. Their fear of the gate isn't as strong as the rousing words of the Loremaster. The boys that he gave silvers to move to the front of the ring of people and are completely transfixed on Akos. Many of the gathered citizens of Old City are soon nodding their heads in agreement with the Loremaster's assurances.

The guards stay at the back of the crowd and do not interrupt Akos' story.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He waves the hands away from him
> "Now go! And remember, you're not alone. In the darkest of times, heroes raise from the common fold, common and noble alike, those who will take the mantle and pain of resistance so The City can live! Go, and tell your families things are coming to a head. Go, and know this nightmare will be over."
> 
> Diplomacy: 1D20+24 = [9]+24 = 33



The gathered crowd cheers and many praise the Heroes of Old City. Others call them the Exemplars of Bluffside. As they gather around Akos to ask for his blessing...



Scotley said:


> Breva moves to lend aid and distribute food. He soon hears Akos' words and feels obligated to speak as well. "The loremaster has shared much wisdom. We have learned much about the enemies of the city during the last few days and well as capturing some important members of the forces arrayed against us. Our successes have forced the hand of the enemy. These latest attacks have cost them valuable agents that will be hard to replace. Bluffside will continue!"
> OOC:
> aid another diplomacy: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21



Breva's words rouse a few more spirits, especially those watching from the fringes... those unwilling to go near the gate, despite Akos' tale and rousing speech. His words seem to have more effect on the guards who respect him and his god. The Purifier is a popular deity among the Regulars.

As the people crowd in around Akos, the guards come up to Breva. "We are glad to see that are still alive, Sir Breva." The Lord Commander had feared the worst and he was unwilling to send any of us down into that place without more information from the Wizard Council. The head of the House of Divinations cast several spells to try to figure out what was happening here, but she was unsuccessful." He looks towards Akos who is being treated like a holy man by the citizens of Old City. "You think he'll be alright?"

"I don't think we have to worry about him," Custodio says. The Vanquisher cleric walks out of the door of the guard post into the street. The nausea has left him completely. "They love him." He pauses. "Almost too much... but better that the rage of the mob."

As Custodio tells the guard captain (who calls himself "Bertram Pare") the less glamourous version of what Akos told the crowd, several citizens gather around Breva and ask for the blessing of the Purifier. Some offer to go to the Temple District and make offerings to the Purifier. "Although that will have to wait until Martial Law is lifted in the district. It was put in place last night," a young man says to Breva. "Lord Varian wishes to try to keep a firm control on Old City. These damn Loyalists have been attacking in broad daylight! So brazen!"

"Akos mentioned attacks on The Five?" Custodio asks motioning to the Loremaster. He heard Akos' speech.

"Here," Bertram pulls a broadsheet out of his belt and hands it to Custodio. "I figured you'd want to see this right away." He motions for Breva to take a look as well.

"This is outrageous!" Custodio snaps in anger. "The Loyalists have done all this while we've been in that damn labyrinth! I swear I'm going to gut _Waldo_ the instant we catch him!"

"This renegade seems to have an infinite number of sycophants willing to die for him," the guard captain adds. "The Rising Swords helped in the attack on the Tribunal too. Of the magistrates that were killed, two of them have been raised from the dead but the other man's soul was unwilling... or lost."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck smiles to himself, hearing Breva and his friend Akos turn frightened citizens into brave heroes once more. Oh, the kobold is very glad to have someone like the Loremaster here in Bluffside; he himself tries to be a beacon of hope to the people, to those most desperate, but he can never use words in such a magical way.



Captain Pare pauses to look at Tuck before turning to speak to Breva and Custodio. "They also attacked several guard posts in New City but were badly beaten by the Elites and Regulars arrayed throughout the district. But, the fighting was bloody. Their attacks in the Undercity were even more vicious. They seem to be going after anyone allied with you, that you've been in contact with, or that are your kin."

He pauses again and motions for Breva to come in closer. He whispers so the citizens can't hear. "The Rising Swords even attacked the Castle of Purification just last night. That is where Lord Wellington is recovering. While they didn't even come close to getting into the temple, the fight lasted nearly an hour. We didn't have any extra guards to send to help the Purifiers. We are beyond stretched to the limit." The captain motions to his team of Regulars. "We are responsible for not only the Masque Arch, but also the Actors' Gate. I've left two others to stand guard at both, but we have to get back right away."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Making sure Mutt is satisfied with enough water and choice bits of food from his rations, Tuck ruffles the big dog’s fur and stands up. He will leave Mutt here and trust it will find its way back to him, or home, when it feels better.
> 
> *”Where to now?”* he asks his companions when they are out of earshot from the crowd.



"You better go see Lord Commander Oakfirst," Captain Pare suggests. "I don't have anyone to spare to go tell him of your return. He is probably at the barracks or in the Palace. With both Lady Pomander and Lord Wellington recovering, it has fallen to Lord Blander and Lord Varian to run the day to day operations of the city. Lord Varian is now officially the Lord Mayor of the city. The confirmation process was expediated to try to show stability to the people. They haven't named a replacement for Lord Hollingsworth yet, but I expect that will happen very soon."

He motions for his guards to head back to their posts. "I cannot wait any longer. When you see the Lord Commander, please tell him I need more Regulars. I'll even take green recruits at this point. We haven't slept for over a day."

Tuck can see that the guard captain looks like he is ready to fall over, as are his Regulars. The three men and two woman look ragged and they are on edge. If the rest of the Regulars and Elites are in this state, the city could be on the verge of outright chaos. Hearing about attacks in the Undercity is troubling and Tuck wonders how the kobolds down there are doing. Of course, it would be stupid for the Loyalists to brazenly attack Tuck's people but these fanatics don't seem to care about dying for _Waldo_.

"Thank you, captain," Custodio says. "We will go see the Lord Commander right away." The Vanquisher cleric goes back into the guard post to collect the others. "It seems the Loyalists and Rising Swords have attacked more than one member of The Five." He shows the broadsheet to Tim and Vinccenzo.

He goes to the cells and glares at Lowenan. "You didn't tell us everything, it seems!"

"I told you want I know," Lowenan replies calmly. "Phelix doesn't share all his plans with those that he deems expendable. And I did not know I was expendable to him."

"I don't believe you," Custodio snaps. "If I had my way, I'd kill you right here."

"You need to listen to me," Lowenan says. "Phelix is very dangerous man with many allies. He has promised these allies a place in Bluffside once he's conquered it. That is his goal, right now. He will do anything to achieve it, as it will allow him to have a power base to plan to return to Sharn and become the head of the Del Cannitha Family. He wants to rule over that city too." He pauses. "Yes, I admit that peace was probably never truly on his mind. He only respects power." He turns to look at Tim. "He can sense you and your allies growing power, and he is determined to stop you all, especially the Loremaster." He turns back to Custodio. "You say that he has implemented other plans that I didn't know. That doesn't surprise me. Why does it continue to surprise you?"

He sighs and shakes his head. "I would say you should all flee the city, but I know you will never do that, so, I will simply say to you... trust no one. He has many _vipers_ among the Regulars and Elites, as well as among the nobility. And, no, I don't know their names. Meetings were always cloaked in magic and shadow. There are a few that I suspect, but I am not sure. Phelix keeps that information for himself. Well... maybe the gnome knows."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2021)

If the crowd dispersed or is at least clearing out and Akos could hear the part of not sleeping
"Captain, Guards, if you allow me, I can refresh you, we cannot have our best falling aslwep on duty. It will not replace real sleep, but it will hold you for a time. No side effects that I know of. "
OOC: this is ofcourse Vernal touch (this is the first time these condition play such a big role in the campaign, cool power for that)
--- elsewhere ---
He helped those worst affected and (assuming the street healer didn't) healed the man with the bloody head.

The rest of the spells go into wounded allies,  leaving only one spell in case we're attacked again.

"We should take the prisoners with us." he suggests to the group "they are too dangerous to be left alone and the guards cannot be spared to guard them. I'd also mask them, no sense in someone recognizing them and potentially endangering their families."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 14, 2021)

Thinking some more, he asks
"I know Lowenan broke the law, his oath and he is a sorcerer, but he and the company raise some good points. That tower wizard, Silagord, he had nothing to fear from being a sorcerer, he is a wizard, and yet, he chose to join the other side. Shouldn't we raise the awareness of the dissatisfaction with the current situation with The Five? Does anyone know history of this sorcerer dislike in Bluffside?"



Spoiler: For DM only



Just a reminder, Akos is not known as a warlock, just a fey priest


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 16, 2021)

*While standing next to Akos, in the presence of the crowd, after his rousing speech, Tim makes a joke, to reinforce the abilities of the heroes:* "Look at this. My good silk shirt is ruined from the scorch marks made by the demon's flames. I don't suppose any one of you fine people know of a good tailor?"

Later, with Custodio in the guard post, talking to Lowenan:

*Tim ponders what Lowenan and Akos have discussed:* "I wonder if we're approaching this the wrong way? Who are these people, the collective known as the Del Cannitha family? Where are they? What is known of them? I plan to research them, once I get back to Oakfirst Manor. I noticed several books on royalty and nobility in the library. But if anyone here knows anything, then perhaps we should consider robbing _Waldo_ of his power base; what if we could turn the Del Cannitha family against him? Or, if they are of a similar disposition to him, what if we could arrest the lot of them, and seize their lands and wealth? I know that's probably a tall order, but not so much with the power of The Five behind us. Just a wild thought, but one that might have value, eventually."


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 16, 2021)

"My understanding is that he is a pariah of the family. I could have gotten that wrong, ofcourse, but that's how I think it is."
Akos thinks for a moment
"If they want him captured or killed we might have some extra support from them, but don't count on The Five having enough influence in far away city to have the whole noble family arrested."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 16, 2021)

*Tim nods, saying,* "Ah, forgive my ignorance. I assumed that they were a noble family of Bluffside, otherwise, how could having power and influence HERE possibly give him an advantage in a distant and foreign land? No matter; in light of this, I believe that our best option is to seek their advice, and, if they offer it, their assistance as well."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 19, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *While standing next to Akos, in the presence of the crowd, after his rousing speech, Tim makes a joke, to reinforce the abilities of the heroes:* "Look at this. My good silk shirt is ruined from the scorch marks made by the demon's flames. I don't suppose any one of you fine people know of a good tailor?"



Tim manages to get some guffaws from the crowd. A young waif recommends a tailoring shop in Old City's Cliffside Ward known as the Stitch Witch. "Miss Ghali's fashions are the best in Old City and she does special requests for adventurers and the Elite."



Neurotic said:


> If the crowd dispersed or is at least clearing out and Akos could hear the part of not sleeping
> "Captain, Guards, if you allow me, I can refresh you, we cannot have our best falling asleep on duty. It will not replace real sleep, but it will hold you for a time. No side effects that I know of. "



Most of the citizens in the crowd begin to disperse back to their work or homes. They take the knowledge that the 'temporal magic' has been ends and that the Exemplars have survived and returned. The news will likely spread like a wildfire burning across a dry grassland. Others seem unwilling to leave the presence of Akos, Breva, and Big Tim who are quickly becoming celebrated for their deeds and words.

Falen watches the fanfare from a distance. It isn't his way to become famous. You cannot blend into a crowd when people are always looking at you. He stays behind Tuck and lets the others take the lead. He might need to build a new identity to use while mingling with these large crowds.

Captain Pare welcomes the Loremaster's aid for him and his fellow guards. "If you can spare the magic," the captain says.

Once Akos refreshes the guards, each one of them thanks him even going so far as to shake the Loremaster's hand. The captain says a quick "good bye and good luck" to you all before he and his squad head back towards the Masque Arch. They escort home a few citizens that were laid low by the temporal shift.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: this is of course Vernal Touch (this is the first time these condition play such a big role in the campaign, cool power for that)
> --- elsewhere ---
> He helped those worst affected and (assuming the street healer didn't) healed the man with the bloody head.
> 
> The rest of the spells go into wounded allies,  leaving only one spell in case we're attacked again.



*OOC:* It is a really cool ability that definitely helps with the current situation. I'm assuming Akos is also helping all the guards assigned to the Gate of Scales. At some point, Akos will probably want to go find the dragori druid and use it on him again.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "We should take the prisoners with us." he suggests to the group "they are too dangerous to be left alone and the guards cannot be spared to guard them. I'd also mask them, no sense in someone recognizing them and potentially endangering their families."



"Agreed," Custodio says. "We need to get them to either the barracks or the palace." He looks back towards the guard post. "I'm not sure which is the better option. If there are other Regulars and Elites in _Waldo's_ pocket, then who can we trust?"

He muses for a second and then goes back into the guard post to ask the recovering guards assigned to the gate a few questions. When he comes back to the guard post's doorway, he motions for you all to join them. "Mr. Vinther, he's the sergeant assigned here, thinks its best we head to the palace instead of the barracks. The commanders of the barracks are in a uproar right now and the cells are full of captured Loyalists and the few Rising Sword mercenaries that didn't fight to the death. He says that our _other_ prisoners were taken there too. Solomon was put into isolation in the Tower while Narzissa and Mambru are being kept away from those captured during these new attacks."

The man who Tim found slumped by the table steps towards the doorway. Akos' ability to remove the nausea has gotten him and the other Elites stationed at the Gate of Scales back on their feet.

"First, thank you for your help, Loremaster. Mr. Vecchi has explained to me what happened and we are very grateful."

He motions to his fellow Elites. There are three others who are keeping an eyes on Lowenan and the others. Lady Anorna is not happy to be locked up in one of the cells. She sits next to Silagord with her arms crossed and she looks at you all with great displeasure. It doesn't take any sort of hunch to tell that she feels that she was deceived by you all.

"Second, if you head to the palace, don't expect to be able to go through the Iron Gate. It took some major engineering and magical manipulation, but The Five and the Wizard Council managed to get the gate blocked off almost right away. You'll have to go the long way through Rift Arch and The Trench. Security was being tightened throughout the district and that was before we became isolated from the rest of Old City by the magicks from down below."

"Can I make a suggestion," Lowenan says from his cell.

*"No you may not!"* Custodio snaps.



Neurotic said:


> Thinking some more, he asks
> "I know Lowenan broke the law, his oath and he is a sorcerer, but he and the company raise some good points. That tower wizard, Silagord, he had nothing to fear from being a sorcerer, he is a wizard, and yet, he chose to join the other side. Shouldn't we raise the awareness of the dissatisfaction with the current situation with The Five? Does anyone know history of this sorcerer dislike in Bluffside?"



"Do not let him or his followers sway you," Custodio insists to Akos. "You cannot trust him. It doesn't matter that he is a sorcerer. He has broken his Oath and aligned with an enemy of the city. That is enough to warrant him being executed."

"I still can't believe it," Sergeant Vinther adds. "I came up under his tutelage in the Military District. For him to be a traitor is just... unbelievable."

"He has admitted it," Custodio replies to the guard sergeant. "Although now that his _master_ has abandoned him, I think he regrets his decision." He turns back to Akos. "Silagord will have to answer to the Wizard Council. As long as he is willing to renounce his association with the commander, he might just get kicked out of Bluffside with a dagger in his hand and blank spellbook on his back." The Vanquisher cleric looks to Vinny. "I will leave it up to you to decide what do with him, Sectarian."

"Go see Lady Pomander," Lowenan says. He speaks just loud enough for them to hear him but not loud enough to be overtly threatening.

"You really need to be quiet," Custodio insists.

"I might be in your custody, d'Elite," the ex-commander replies. "But I have not been convicted of anything, yet!"

"If you don't want to make it worse for yourself and these others, you will be silent, commander," Sergeant Vinther says.

"Commander Wearne, please," Silagord pleads with his commander.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Later, with Custodio in the guard post, talking to Lowenan:
> 
> *Tim ponders what Lowenan and Akos have discussed:* "I wonder if we're approaching this the wrong way? Who are these people, the collective known as the Del Cannitha family? Where are they? What is known of them? I plan to research them, once I get back to Oakfirst Manor. I noticed several books on royalty and nobility in the library. But if anyone here knows anything, then perhaps we should consider robbing _Waldo_ of his power base; what if we could turn the Del Cannitha family against him? Or, if they are of a similar disposition to him, what if we could arrest the lot of them, and seize their lands and wealth? I know that's probably a tall order, but not so much with the power of The Five behind us. Just a wild thought, but one that might have value, eventually."





Neurotic said:


> "My understanding is that he is a pariah of the family. I could have gotten that wrong, of course, but that's how I think it is."



"The Lord Commander told me that the Wizard Council believes that the Del Cannithas are one of the most powerful families of the Dragonmarked Cities. They do not have any holdings in Bluffside. The Dragonmarked Houses are not welcome here. They are disruptive and expansionistic. If it wasn't for the Dragori Empire acting as a buffer between those cities and the rest of the Northwest, they're armies would have expanded through the Dragon Sands and into the forests southeast of here over a century ago."

Falen listens to the ongoing conversation with some trepidation. He's heard of the Dragonmarked Houses. Most who have lived in or visited Tânger have heard of the Dragonmarked and their powerful houses. They dominate the Free Cities, what others call the Dragonmarked Cities. They have tired to conquer Tânger in the past but have always been rebuffed by the Dragori Empire or another powerful kingdom. If Phelix is a pariah of his family, that means he is an excoriate. He has has been shunned by his family and they will probably not even acknowledge that he is alive.

He continues to wait and listen, as he isn't willing to reveal too much about himself or what he knows. If it becomes vital to the city's survival (and his own), he will tell Tuck and the others what he knows of the Free Cities. For now, they seem to understand that Phelix is an outcast of his kin and cannot count of them for support.

Right now, he's more concerned about the Dusk and where they might be in the city.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos thinks for a moment
> "If they want him captured or killed we might have some extra support from them, but don't count on The Five having enough influence in far away city to have the whole noble family arrested."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods, saying,* "Ah, forgive my ignorance. I assumed that they were a noble family of Bluffside, otherwise, how could having power and influence HERE possibly give him an advantage in a distant and foreign land? No matter; in light of this, I believe that our best option is to seek their advice, and, if they offer it, their assistance as well."



Custodio shakes his head. "Akos is right. The Five don't have any influence in Sharn or the other Dragonmarked Cities. They may have sent envoys to the Del Cannithas when _Waldo_ first became a problem, but if they did, nothing has come of it." He pauses and looks at Lowenan. "But we now know he plans to not only try to conquer Bluffside, but also to use it as a stepping-stone to return home and take over his own house and try to conquer all of the Dragonmarked Cities."

He asks Lowenan. "How does he plan to do this?"

"Now you want my council," Lowenan snaps. "Well, forget it. Take me to see Lady Pomander. I want her assurances that if convicted, I will only be ostracized. Then, I might be helpful to you again. And don't forget that I am in your custody and if you _abuse_ your abilities to force me to talk, I will make sure _everyone_ knows about it when asked at my trial."

"And what about them?" Custodio asks regarding Lady Arnora and the other ex-guards.

"I will not be able to do anything for Silagord. The Wizard Council has complete authority over him, as you have already said. If Arnona and Rhilaseth renounce me, they might be allowed to leave the city in disgrace. It will be harder for Arnona to avoid going to prison, or worse, and her family might lose their holdings in the city even if she does renounce me." He pauses. "But if I can get one of The Five to officially promise me in writing that I won't be beheaded, then I can save myself and start a new life... far from here." He pauses again. "And that's _only_ if I can evade my _so-called_ mentor and his Loyalists."

The ex-commanders speech leaves him breathless and he leans back against the wall of the cell. He closes his eyes and tries not to let the nausea break what's left of his resolve.

"He could still come for you," Custodio says.

"Bah! He would have done that by now!"


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 20, 2021)

"Custodio, please. He did surrender and he was helpful. Trust that we can decide whether he lies or how we can use what he says. Even lies give something away about the liar."
To Lowenan and other prisoners
"I don't know what The Five will decide, or what guarantees you might get or not. I'd hate for all of your families be implicated or ostracized for the choices you made. They aren't in control of you and they shouldn't suffer for your...dubious choices. What we can...what _I_ can do to help, I will."
He touches Lowenan, relieving some of the cramps.
"Sergeant Vinther, Mr. Lowenan is still the commander you worked for and learned from. He just made a wrong choice and is repentant now. The fact it had to be forced on him that the choice is bad doesn't change the man he is. He showed honor and integrity down there even when he had upper hand he was courteous and polite. And you, as a soldier, should understand the loyalty good commander instills and why the young ones followed."

And later, when he gets a chance, he pulls Custodio aside speaking quietly and only to him
"Custodio d'Elite, we promised them they will be heard. Making everything they did and said public will not be helpful. Neither to us if everyone is talking about it while we lead them to whatever prison they end up in nor to The Five since if the prisoners are hostile and without hope it will be much harder to get any information from them.
Please, please, reign in your personal displeasure or disappointment and keep professional."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2021)

After thinking about all that has happened Breva begins to realize there is more danger here. "I don't think our enemy can aford to leave our prisoners and their knowledge out here for long. I suggest we table these debates and get off the streets quickly. It is less important where we go than that we keep moving. Don't give the enemy time to get his agents into motion."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 20, 2021)

The DM said:
			
		

> "...Lady Anorna is not happy to be locked up in one of the cells. She sits next to Silagord with her arms crossed and she looks at you all with great displeasure. It doesn't take any sort of hunch to tell that she feels that she was deceived by you all."




*Tim notices her look, and says,* "Lady Arnona, I apologize for your current "lodgings," it is only a temporary situation, I assure you. What Breva just said is correct, we must move you and your compatriots to a safer location, in any case, because the most direct threat to your life is not the Bluffside Gallows, but rather, the murderous agents of your recently alienated leader. I have never promised you more than I was able to guarantee, but believe me when I say, I will let no harm come to you while we are in transport, while I yet draw breath. Stick close to me, and I will spirit you away to a safer location as quickly as possible."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 22, 2021)

After listening to the conversations for a while, Tuck scratches his head.

*"What if,"* he starts, then reconsiders. Pulling his fellow Exemplars aside to avoid being overheard by the prisoners or the regular guards, the kobold whispers, *"They have turned away from their former master, and their prospects are not good either way. If anything, they have good reasons to turn against Waldo. How about,"* and he lowers his voice even more, *"How about we ask them to fight with us against Waldo? We will have more allies on our side, and their aid may be balanced against their former crimes. We all gain."*


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 22, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> After listening to the conversations for a while, Tuck scratches his head.
> 
> *"What if,"* he starts, then reconsiders. Pulling his fellow Exemplars aside to avoid being overheard by the prisoners or the regular guards, the kobold whispers, *"They have turned away from their former master, and their prospects are not good either way. If anything, they have good reasons to turn against Waldo. How about,"* and he lowers his voice even more, *"How about we ask them to fight with us against Waldo? We will have more allies on our side, and their aid may be balanced against their former crimes. We all gain."*



"I totally agree." Akos whispers back "But that must be the decision of The Five. If we decide on our own and let known criminals 'in the wild' we will become hunted ourselves."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 24, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> "Custodio, please. He did surrender and he was helpful. Trust that we can decide whether he lies or how we can use what he says. Even lies give something away about the liar."



"He didn't have much of a choice," Custodio counters. "Remember this if the gnome hadn't betrayed him, he would have let us leave and walk right into the temporal effect without knowing what was going to happen to us. We wouldn't have known to seal the doors behind us," He pauses. "Think about that and the advantage _Waldo_ might have gained against us... and the city."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> To Lowenan and other prisoners
> "I don't know what The Five will decide, or what guarantees you might get or not. I'd hate for all of your families be implicated or ostracized for the choices you made. They aren't in control of you and they shouldn't suffer for your...dubious choices. What we can...what _I_ can do to help, I will."
> He touches Lowenan, relieving some of the cramps.



"I know there isn't any guarantee that they will grant me clemency, but that is why I wish to see Lady Pomander first. While I might not agree with her politics, she is good woman and might actually listen to my request." He pauses. "Lord Blander, on the other hand, is a vicious man who would rather save the city's coffers the cost of my trial by having the nearest Regular or Elite run a blade through me and be done with it. Lord Varian is more reasonable, but he is so devoted to the Great Teacher that it often blinds him to what is best for the city as a whole." He shakes his head. "And Lord Wellington is more a scholar than a leader. No, if I'm going to avoid the headman's axe, I will need to _hope_ that Lady Pomander might try to convince the others to spare me."

Once Akos has helped Lowenan, the ex-commander thanks the Loremaster.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Sergeant Vinther, Mr. Lowenan is still the commander you worked for and learned from. He just made a wrong choice and is repentant now. The fact it had to be forced on him that the choice is bad doesn't change the man he is. He showed honor and integrity down there even when he had upper hand he was courteous and polite. And you, as a soldier, should understand the loyalty good commander instills and why the young ones followed."



The sergeant looks at Lowenan and Akos can tell the man remains dubious. It seems the distrust of sorcerer runs deep in the city. "I will trust your word that he won't cause any problems, but you should remain wary. For him to have been able to avoid magical detection for so long is concerning."

"While the Wizard Council's reach is long, Mr. Vinther, they are not as infallible as they wish the people to believe. They known of my family's history but no one ever truly tested me due to my position as an Elite."

"That might need to change," the Regular's guard notes.

"Ah, but they can't be going on witch hunts through the entire city looking for those who _might_ have the innate talent to be sorcerers. How many bards would be hanged by mistake, hmm? They can't risk making those kinds of mistakes, again. No, they stick to their district and only act when their own power is threatened... like now," He pauses. "I'm surprised they haven't tried to enter Phelix's enclave without the permission of The Five."

Custodio looks like he's going to starting ranting at the man, but he looks at Akos instead and simply crosses his arms in disgust.



Scotley said:


> After thinking about all that has happened Breva begins to realize there is more danger here. "I don't think our enemy can afford to leave our prisoners and their knowledge out here for long. I suggest we table these debates and get off the streets quickly. It is less important where we go than that we keep moving. Don't give the enemy time to get his agents into motion."



"I agree, we should go to the palace," Custodio says. "I don't want to disturb Lady Pomander if she is still recovering from the attack on the Tribunal." He glares at Lowenan. "I will not let you anywhere near while she is wounded." He glances at Akos and shakes his head. "Even *you* cannot ask that of me." He looks back to Lowenan. "I will make sure she knows of your request but that is as far I will go."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim notices her look, and says,* "Lady Arnona, I apologize for your current "lodgings," it is only a temporary situation, I assure you. What Breva just said is correct, we must move you and your compatriots to a safer location, in any case, because the most direct threat to your life is not the Bluffside Gallows, but rather, the murderous agents of your recently alienated leader. I have never promised you more than I was able to guarantee, but believe me when I say, I will let no harm come to you while we are in transport, while I yet draw breath. Stick close to me, and I will spirit you away to a safer location as quickly as possible."



"Yes, we didn't know what we were going to face once we climbed back up here, so you'll forgive me if we felt we needed to make sure none of you were going to try something while helping them," Custodio motions to the Elite guards who were affected by the temporal shift. "Now that they are fine and Akos has helped the other people affected, we can let you out and escort you across the district to the palace."

"If you do not take me to see Lady Pomander, I will not answer any more questions even under the threat of death!" Lowenan blusters. He seems desperate to try to avoid his fate.

"If that's your choice, so be it," Captain Pare says.

"Commander Lowenan has good reason to be worried," Lady Arnona replies to the captain while looking at Big Tim. "Betrayal is a common strategy." She sighs and shakes her head. "Sir Tim, you think this is temporary. You are naïve." She looks at Custodio. "Once it becomes known to The Five that we have betrayed the Oath we took, they will not be forgiving. If I'm lucky, they will only punish me for my choices." She turns back to Big Tim. "But the commander is right about Lord Blander being a despicable man. If he learns of my betrayal, he will use it as an excuse to strip my father of his position and seize my family's holdings for the city's coffers."

"Running a city the size of Bluffside is very expensive," Rhilaseth adds.

Lady Arnona nods.

"What The Five decide to do is up to them, but they don't stand so far above the magistrates to be above the law," Captain Pare says. "I trust in the law to decide." He motions for the other Regulars to let the prisoners out and shackle all of them with manacles. He makes Silagord hand over his familiar to Vinccenzo and the cat isn't happy about it. "Make it calm down or I will have to muzzle it."

Silagord complies and the cat settles into Vinny's arms. The Regulars manacle the young wizard's hands behind his back and gag him. They do the same to Lowenan much to his displeasure. They manacle Lady Arnona's hands in front of her and take care not to open up any of her wounds. Rhilaseth is manacled the same way.

"We will leave them to you, now," Captain Pare says. The Regulars pass the prisoners back to the Exemplars. "I suggest you take them to the palace and have them locked in the cells there until space can be made for them in the cells under the barracks or they can be moved to the Tower or the Dungeon in New City." He pauses. "I agree with Mr. Vecchi. You must not not take them anywhere near Lady Pomander. It is too much of a risk."

The guards step back and bow to you all. "We are grateful for your help but stay vigilant," the captain says.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> And later, when he gets a chance, he pulls Custodio aside speaking quietly and only to him
> "Custodio d'Elite, we promised them they will be heard. Making everything they did and said public will not be helpful. Neither to us if everyone is talking about it while we lead them to whatever prison they end up in nor to The Five since if the prisoners are hostile and without hope it will be much harder to get any information from them.
> Please, please, reign in your personal displeasure or disappointment and keep professional."



Custodio takes Lowenan by the arm and leads him out of the guard post. "You have given me your opinion, and I will try to refrain from shouting out in anger. It is as Captain Pare says, we must be careful, but if they become a problem, I will do what I must." He looks back to Akos. "Legally, Vinccenzo and I are in charge here. He has finally say for the wizard, and I will defer to him about the commander if he _insists_." He then motions to big Tim. "While I respect Tim enough to trust his judgement, even he knows he is not officially a member of the Elite. Yes, the Lord Commander has sworn you all in as temporary members of the guard, but that doesn't mean _you_ have seniority over me."

Custodio lets Vinccenzo take charge of Lowenan, if the Sectarian chooses to do so. He also lets Tim take charge of Lady Arnona and Sir Breva take charge of Rhilaseth. He leaves Silagord for Akos. Custodio walks next to Vinny and Lowenan and he keeps one eye on the sorcerer and the other on the crowd as you all head out into Old City. Tuck takes the lead while Falen watches their backs.

The ex-guards walk with their hoods up to try to obscure their features from any onlookers.



JustinCase said:


> After listening to the conversations for a while, Tuck scratches his head.
> 
> *"What if,"* he starts, then reconsiders. Pulling his fellow Exemplars aside to avoid being overheard by the prisoners or the regular guards, the kobold whispers, *"They have turned away from their former master, and their prospects are not good either way. If anything, they have good reasons to turn against Waldo. How about,"* and he lowers his voice even more, *"How about we ask them to fight with us against Waldo? We will have more allies on our side, and their aid may be balanced against their former crimes. We all gain."*





Neurotic said:


> "I totally agree." Akos whispers back "But that must be the decision of The Five. If we decide on our own and let known criminals 'in the wild' we will become hunted ourselves."



"I agree," Falen finally speaks up. "But lets do as Sir Breva says and get off the street and somewhere safe. Debates can be saved for later. Is there somewhere we can take them other than the palace." He looks towards the palace and wonders how much security there is in the massive building. "We're not just going to be able to walk in there without having to answer questions."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2021)

Tuck nods to Akos' wisdom, although he is frustrated at the guards' insistence on protocol.

*"Those rules and laws can lead a man to decisions that help no-one,"* he mutters to himself, perhaps a bit too loud. The urban ranger tries to think of people first, and in his experience good people find themselves on the wrong side of the law more out of necessity than out of evil intentions. Who do the laws protect, exactly?

But the kobold refrains from any such discussion now. More pressing matters are at hand.

*"I'm sure we can get our bearings somewhere before entering the palace,"* he says, thinking of a suitable place in response to Falen.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 5, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods to Akos' wisdom, although he is frustrated at the guards' insistence on protocol.
> 
> *"Those rules and laws can lead a man to decisions that help no-one,"* he mutters to himself, perhaps a bit too loud. The urban ranger tries to think of people first, and in his experience good people find themselves on the wrong side of the law more out of necessity than out of evil intentions. Who do the laws protect, exactly?
> 
> ...



Tuck thinks about the current situation. They could go back to Stormgrove Manor and keep the prisoners there but that might be too comfortable. Plus, barricading them in rooms and not cells probably won't be good enough.

He seems to remember that Tim told him that there are cells located under the Lord Commander's old childhood home. That might be a good place to lock them up while trying to figure out what to do next. Plus, that is where the portal key to the enclave is stored. Taking them to the Old Oakfirst Manor could be a good alternative and it is close to the Tribunal, so finding Oakfirst after the guards are locked away will be simple. And if the Lord Commander agrees, Lady Pomander can be brought to the manor to hear Lowenan's plea.

Custodio sighs as he watches the Exemplars converse among themselves out of earshot. He comes back to them and tries to smooth things over with the adventurers. "I sense you don't trust either me or the guards." He looks back towards the prisoners. "I am sorry for being so brash. My temper does get the best of me... sometimes. If you have a plan to make this go easier, I'm willing to hear what you have to say."

He looks towards the dawning sky. "The Lord Commander will want to hear what Lowenan and the others have to say and I have to make a report for Sir Silvon anyway."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 5, 2021)

*Tim nods,* "Yes, locking them in Old Oakfirst Manor is probably a good idea. But are we certain that there are no secret passageways anywhere that would allow them to escape? Old houses often had such 'features.' Maybe I am just being paranoid, but perhaps we should check the cells thoroughly before using them?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 5, 2021)

Tuck nods. 

*”Checking beforehand is absolutely fine,”* he answers Tim. *”I suggest me and Custudio busy ourselves with that while you keep the prisoners in sight.”*

With his relatively long kobold legs, Tuck has little trouble keeping up with the groups pace, but now he starts moving faster. 

*”I’ll go and let them know we’re coming,”* he says, then moves forward at a trod.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods,* "Yes, locking them in Old Oakfirst Manor is probably a good idea. But are we certain that there are no secret passageways anywhere that would allow them to escape? Old houses often had such 'features.' Maybe I am just being paranoid, but perhaps we should check the cells thoroughly before using them?"





JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods.
> 
> *”Checking beforehand is absolutely fine,”* he answers Tim. *”I suggest me and Custudio busy ourselves with that while you keep the prisoners in sight.”*
> 
> ...



Custodio nods to Tim and is soon moving to keep pace with Tuck and Mutt. The urban ranger heads north past Hollingsworth Estate through Rift Arch and into the Pentad Ward. He tries to think of a shortcut instead of going through the The Trench but he knows there isn't any way through other than the Iron Gate. Even with Custodio with him, it's better to avoid the prying eyes of Riftwatch and the overworked guards of the Old City Barracks.

As dawn into day, the streets are soon filled with people going about their business. Tuck and Custodio pull their hoods up to try to avoid attracting attention. Tuck does an excellent job of hiding his features and it seems that Mutt has not become as famous as his pack mate. Still, the big dog attracts attention and soon there is a pack of youngsters tailing the big dog. They try to get Mutt to play with them but Tuck firmly keeps the dog's attention on the task at hand.

Once they reach Quill Gate, it's Custodio's turn to shine. He gets them through the gate with a few sharp words and the Lord Commander's name. The guards know him by reputation now and a small contingent escorts them into The Trench, past the Trenchpost, and through the small gate known as The Narrow. Tuck knows The Trench was designed to be a killing field versus any mundane invaders that managed to breach Old City and get to this point. While its protection against magical attackers isn't as useful, it remains an important part of the district's defenses. It hasn't been tested since the last time the morlocks of the Underearth attacked.

After passing through The Narrow, it doesn't take long for Tuck and Custodio to make their way through The Blade Gate and the Golden Gateway into the Garden Ward. Tuck has to rein in Mutt agains once they get near the Sublime Bazaar. The big dog whines. The bazaar is one of his favorite places in Old City, but he sticks out in the haughty marketplace.

As Tuck and Custodio arrive at the door of Old Oakfirst Manor, Tuck is surprised that Carter isn't there to greet them right away. The halfling butler is very diligent and usually knows when someone approaches the manor house. But this time, he doesn't answer the door and the house is strangely dark. Tuck's scales begin to itch as Custodio produces one of the keys given to the group by the Lord Commander. Then, he notices Tuck scratching the scales on his hands.

"What is it?" Custodio asks. The Vanquisher cleric looks up and down the street but doesn't see anything. The streets are filled with the normal amount of people for the time of day and nothing feels wrong in his mind.



Spoiler: Tuck: Knowledge (local)



Tuck - Knowledge (local): 1D20+9 = [4]+9 = 13



*Meanwhile...*
By the time that Tuck and Custodio are standing at Old Oakfirst Manor, Akos, Big Tim, Breva, Falen, and Vinny are arriving at Quill Gate with their prisoners in tow. Custodio had told the guard they were coming and to keep things quiet. He had told them that the prisoners would go to barracks and they are simple ruffians caught making trouble on the streets. The guard captain had been suspicious at first, but once Custodio had used the Lord Commander's name, the guard decided not to risk being dressed down by the leader of the Bluffside Regulars.

"We are glad to see you, Loremaster," the guard captain says. All but Falen know the man's name is Haulfrun Breedon. He is one of the best known Elites in Old City and takes his position guarding The Trench very seriously. "We had all feared the worst. Custodio told us these troublemakers are headed for the barracks. It will be a tight squeeze for them as the cells are full of Loyalists." Captain Breedon pauses. "Custodio said they aren't Loyalists, just some Golden Sabres from Sordadon making trouble. It's not like the Sabres to risk coming inland from their canal bolt holes to cause trouble on the mainland."

One of the guards tries to take a closer look at Lady Arnona's features. "Hmm, they don't look like Sordadon canallers. Maybe they're Loyalists in disguise."


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> Custodio sighs as he watches the Exemplars converse among themselves out of earshot. He comes back to them and tries to smooth things over with the adventurers. "I sense you don't trust either me or the guards." He looks back towards the prisoners. "I am sorry for being so brash. My temper does get the best of me... sometimes. If you have a plan to make this go easier, I'm willing to hear what you have to say."
> 
> He looks towards the dawning sky. "The Lord Commander will want to hear what Lowenan and the others have to say and I have to make a report for Sir Silvon anyway."



Loremaster takes upon himself to soothe the man.
"It is not that we don't trust you, Custodio. We quite literaly fought for our lives with you and for you. But you have to understand that this way or that, we are not of this city. We have different outlooks and different customs. Since you're here to enforce city laws and customs, we moved away so we can talk freely without getting you in the quandary if you hear something not common to the city."
He puts a hand on the mans shoulder and guides him away from the group.
"You are a fine example of the city law. But just as that law shapes the city it may shaped you a bit. You say you're brash. Ask yourself, is that you, or is that the carrier where you have to be that way to be successful. Whatever the answer, we now need to get these prisoners to safety."

He offers blinds for Lowenan and Arnona to hide their faces before they are bound for transport.


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2021)

Double post


----------



## Neurotic (Nov 9, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> *Meanwhile...*
> By the time that Tuck and Custodio are standing at Old Oakfirst Manor, Akos, Big Tim, Breva, Falen, and Vinny are arriving at Quill Gate with their prisoners in tow. Custodio had told the guard they were coming and to keep things quiet. He had told them that the prisoners would go to barracks and they are simple ruffians caught making trouble on the streets. The guard captain had been suspicious at first, but once Custodio had used the Lord Commander's name, the guard decided not to risk being dressed down by the leader of the Bluffside Regulars.
> 
> "We are glad to see you, Loremaster," the guard captain says. All but Falen know the man's name is Haulfrun Breedon. He is one of the best known Elites in Old City and takes his position guarding The Trench very seriously. "We had all feared the worst.



Loremaster nods at the guard captain
"We are glad to see you, guard captain Breedon. It was a touch and go for a while, but the anomaly is closed for the moment."



Knightfall said:


> Custodio told us these troublemakers are headed for the barracks. It will be a tight squeeze for them as the cells are full of Loyalists." Captain Breedon pauses. "Custodio said they aren't Loyalists, just some Golden Sabres from Sordadon making trouble. It's not like the Sabres to risk coming inland from their canal bolt holes to cause trouble on the mainland."
> 
> One of the guards tries to take a closer look at Lady Arnona's features. "Hmm, they don't look like Sordadon canallers. Maybe they're Loyalists in disguise."




"You dilligence is comendable, watchman. And your powers of observation even more so."
Again, loremaster sidles close to the guard and his captain, but without touching them as he is closer with Custodio than with these men. Lowering his voice 
"These are brave people that inflitrated the Loyalists. We now have to have them bound for all to see. That's why Custodio went ahead to get the commander. And you...apologies...but we thought best no one knows. If you think really hard about it, you may recall seeing them in the Regulars or Elites or even Sectarians. I'm really not sure which, I'm not overly long in Bluffside. But now you're in confidence and I'm swearing you to silence!"


----------



## Scotley (Nov 11, 2021)

Breva's eyes widen slightly at the Loremaster's deception. He wipes his brow to cover his surprise and tries to look as causal as he can. Such things are not within his skillset and it is best he merely stalwart and unnoticed. He instead concentrates on watching for trouble. What could happen if their prisoners a placed in with a group of loyalists. The effects of the anomaly won't keep them down for long. Whatever justice might be despensed needs be done quickly he thinks to himself.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 12, 2021)

Tuck motions for Custodio to be silent, and pats Mutt to do the same. The kobold inspects the door for good measure, then asks his companion to quietly open the door.

He peeks inside cautiously, then steps inside stealthily and looks around the seemingly deserted building.









*OOC:*


Search for traps or anything unusual on the door: 
1D20+17 = [8]+17 = 25 (+2 for traps)

Then silently move inside to see what's going on:
Move silently: 1D20+13 = [9]+13 = 22
Spot: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Loremaster nods at the guard captain
> "We are glad to see you, guard captain Breedon. It was a touch and go for a while, but the anomaly is closed for the moment."
> 
> "You diligence is commendable, watchman. And your powers of observation even more so."
> ...



Captain Breedon and the suspicious guard listen intently to Akos explanation. The captain motions for the other guard to step back and he nods in approval. Lowenan looks sideways towards the Loremaster and the guard captain catches a glimpse of the commander's features. "Oh ho, I see," Breedon whispers back. "A good plan to infiltrate those bastards. Let's hope the information they've gathered will give us an advantage. These Loyalists are becoming like rats that keep crawling out of the sewers."

"More like cockroaches," the other guard says.

The captain nods and motions for the gate to be opened. "Prisoners coming through," he shouts to the guards controlling the gate's mechanisms. The Quill Gate's portcullis is raised and the guards step back to let the Exemplars pass through the gate.



Scotley said:


> Breva's eyes widen slightly at the Loremaster's deception. He wipes his brow to cover his surprise and tries to look as causal as he can. Such things are not within his skillset and it is best he merely stalwart and unnoticed. He instead concentrates on watching for trouble. What could happen if their prisoners are placed in with a group of loyalists. The effects of the anomaly won't keep them down for long. Whatever justice might be dispensed needs be done quickly he thinks to himself.



The guards don't seem to notice Breva's discomfort. Akos has them enthralled by his little deception. Breva keeps watch while the conversation is going on. Then he spots someone in a deep hood who is watching them intently. At first, he thinks it is Tuck, but he soon realizes that the kobold watching them is built different. Breva can't tell if the kobold is male or female but the small creature's snout is obvious sticking out from its hood.

The kobold stands in a crowd of people near an open doorway leading into a tavern and is dressed in what looks like black silk. The kobold fingers a wicked looking scimitar and they keep their eyes shifting as not to be obvious that they are watching the Exemplars. The kobold looks at Big Tim with rage in their eyes. Breva cannot tell if the kobold is alone on the street.

*OOC:* @Scotley, I need a Bluff check for Breva to keep the kobold from sensing that Breva has spotted them.


*Meanwhile...*


JustinCase said:


> Tuck motions for Custodio to be silent, and pats Mutt to do the same. The kobold inspects the door for good measure, then asks his companion to quietly open the door.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuck doesn't find any traps on the door. He does note that it looks like someone has had to fix it recently. The door was likely kicked in but the worst of the damage has been skillfully repaired.

Custodio opens the door as quietly as he can. The door creaks on its hinges. Perhaps whoever fixed the door wasn't as skilled as Tuck first thought. The Vanquisher cleric lets the kobold urban ranger take the lead. He stays back and lights a torch so he can see. He keeps watch just inside the door as Tuck moves inside.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He peeks inside cautiously, then steps inside stealthily and looks around the seemingly deserted building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tuck doesn't see anyone inside and he doesn't hear anyone moving around. But, he immediately notices that there has been a fight just beyond the manor's small anteroom. The doorway leading into the main hall has been damaged by fire and what looks like blade strikes against the wooden frame. He can smell dried blood but it is at least a day old.

Mutt whines but he doesn't growl.

"This is not good," Custodio whispers at the door. He closes it and places the torch in the anteroom's single sconce. He unstraps the special warhammer given to him by the Lord Commander. He moves to back up Tuck while Mutt sniffs at the floor. "It seems someone broke in. I hope Carter and Livia are okay."

Tuck can tell that there isn't anyone in the manor, or if there is someone inside, they are hiding beyond his ability to sense them. He enters the dining hall and finds that it has been cleared of any valuables. A large white drop cloth has been thrown over the table. The hall's cabinets look like they've been ransacked.

Custodio moves down the main hall and stops near the main staircase leading up to the second floor. There is a table in the center of the hall that isn't normally placed there. He is hesitant at first, remembering the mimic. He grips his hammer tighter and steps towards the table. There is a pieces of parchment on it rolled up into a scroll and tied with a ribbon.

"Tuck, come look at this," Custodio calls to the kobold. "It looks like someone left us a message."

The Vanquisher cleric casts detect magic and focuses on the scroll on the table. "It's not magical."



Spoiler: DM Only!



Akos - Bluff check: 1D20+16 = [14]+16 = 30 (success!)
Captain Breedon - Sense Motive check: 1D20+15 = [4]+15 = 19

Breva - Listen and Spot check: 1D20+1 = [2]+1 = 3 (failed)
1D20+4 = [18]+4 = 22 (success!)

Riga - Move Silently and Hide checks: 1D20+23 = [9]+23 = 32
1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2021)

OOC: Bluff check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12


Breva is already a little rattled. He does his best to cover his awareness of the Kobold watching them, but this sort of deception is not a part of his personality. He mind is drwan an old Sargent who once advised him to stick with dice as he'd never be a poker player with such an open face. Breva moves closer to big Tim and holds his shield ready to aid in his defense. Then he says softly, "Do you have an enemy in the form of Kobold in black silks? There is fellow over there with a scimitar and murder in his eyes."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 22, 2021)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Bluff check: 1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
> 
> Breva is already a little rattled. He does his best to cover his awareness of the Kobold watching them, but this sort of deception is not a part of his personality. He mind is drwan an old Sargent who once advised him to stick with dice as he'd never be a poker player with such an open face. Breva moves closer to big Tim and holds his shield ready to aid in his defense. Then he says softly, "Do you have an enemy in the form of Kobold in black silks? There is fellow over there with a scimitar and murder in his eyes."



The kobold freezes in place as Breva notices them and then moves towards Big Tim. The young paladin inadvertently shifts his body in the direction of the kobold as he talks to the half-ogre knight. Tim had picked out the kobold from the crowd too and the watcher hadn't noticed him.

The kobold quickly moves out of sight into the tavern with a fluid motion that reminds Big Tim of how Tuck moves. It is more than just the same heritage. It is similar skill. In seconds there is no sign that the kobold was ever there as no one else on the street notices the encounter of glances. No one but Captain Breedon.

"What is it?" He asks Breva as he noticed the paladin's strange stance and searching eyes. He looks to where Breva and Tim had been looking. "Trouble?"



Spoiler: DM Only!



Riga - Sense Motive check: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2021)

Breva sighs in frustration, "Possibly nothing, just me being catious. I saw a Kobold acting suspiciously. I thought he looked upon Sir Tim here with malice in his eyes. Unfortunately, he noticed me noticing him before I could sense if he were evil. He was dressed in black silks, hooded and carrying a scimitar.  He ducked into yon tavern." He looks to Tim. "You know him? Should we give chase? I suspect he has already moved well away from here."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 29, 2021)

*Big Tim says,* "Yes, we should pursue him, though I know him not, nor am I aware of any reason for his ire toward me. The tavern is likely crowded, I doubt he merely passed through it. He is probably in there right now, trying to blend in with the other patrons. Breva, why don't you go through the front entrance, and I will circle around to the back. If he does try to flee the tavern, he will likely do it from the rear entrance. What say you?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 30, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> Custodio moves down the main hall and stops near the main staircase leading up to the second floor. There is a table in the center of the hall that isn't normally placed there. He is hesitant at first, remembering the mimic. He grips his hammer tighter and steps towards the table. There is a pieces of parchment on it rolled up into a scroll and tied with a ribbon.
> 
> "Tuck, come look at this," Custodio calls to the kobold. "It looks like someone left us a message."
> 
> The Vanquisher cleric casts detect magic and focuses on the scroll on the table. "It's not magical."



*"What is it,"* Tuck whispers, moving next to Custodio to study the note. The kobold hopes it's not a ransom note or something similar.

*"We should check if the place is secure before the others arrive,"* he adds, looking about uneasily. He doesn't want to be caught by an ambush, and his kobold instincts are warning him. Or is that his racial tendency to cowardice?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2021)

Breva nods, "As you say. Let us make haste." He makes for the tavern at the best speed he can muster in his armor.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 6, 2021)

@Tellerian Hawke @Scotley 
"No, wait! This may be just a ploy to get you away from the prisoners. It is not our task to catch a kobold, but to get these two to safety!" Loremaster calls as he becomes aware of the situation. He is ever self-absorbed while walking, not really paying attention to the surroundings, but this is big enough disturbance to snap him out of his daydream.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 9, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva sighs in frustration, "Possibly nothing, just me being cautious. I saw a Kobold acting suspiciously. I thought he looked upon Sir Tim here with malice in his eyes. Unfortunately, he noticed me noticing him before I could sense if he were evil. He was dressed in black silks, hooded and carrying a scimitar.  He ducked into yon tavern." He looks to Tim. "You know him? Should we give chase? I suspect he has already moved well away from here."



"Dressed all in black, you say," Captain Breedon says. "It could be one of them. Not a Loyalist, but one of the assassins that has been plaguing the city the last few days."

"The Dusk," Falen whispers quietly.

"Yes, the Lord Commander did tell us these villains," He nods the Falen and moves closer to Breva. "If you go after him, be careful. They are deadly foes. They've killed as many of eight Regulars in the last few days. They seem to be working with the Loyalists."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Big Tim says,* "Yes, we should pursue him, though I know him not, nor am I aware of any reason for his ire toward me. The tavern is likely crowded, I doubt he merely passed through it. He is probably in there right now, trying to blend in with the other patrons. Breva, why don't you go through the front entrance, and I will circle around to the back. If he does try to flee the tavern, he will likely do it from the rear entrance. What say you?"





Scotley said:


> Breva nods, "As you say. Let us make haste." He makes for the tavern at the best speed he can muster in his armor.



"We will keep your 'prisoners' safe, Sir Tymbeck," Captain Breedon offers. "Good luck and be careful."

Breva takes the the lead towards the tavern with Sir Tim right behind him. The two of them are half way to the tavern before anyon else can object to rushing into another fight. Vinccenzo stays close to the prisoners, unwilling to give them a chance to escape.

Falen balks and looks at Loremaster Akos, "This is not a good idea," he says. "It could be a trap."



Neurotic said:


> "No, wait! This may be just a ploy to get you away from the prisoners. It is not our task to catch a kobold, but to get these two to safety!" Loremaster calls as he becomes aware of the situation. He is ever self-absorbed while walking, not really paying attention to the surroundings, but this is big enough disturbance to snap him out of his daydream.



Akos' warning alerts the other people on the street. Eyes turn to watch as Breva and Tim split up. Tim heads down an alley towards the back of the inn while Breva heads into the front of the tavern. It has a picture of a black bird on a sign board that looked like a raven with silver wingtips. The young paladin steps into the business and surveys the patrons. The Silver Raven is quiet busy for it being the earliest part of the day. Most of the patrons are young nobles with a lot of coin and not much else to do during the day. He doesn't see the kobold, but the tavern is so crowded with humans, elves, and dwarves that it wouldn't be hard for one kobold to stay hidden.

"I don't think they heard you, Loremaster," Captain Breedon says. "We will watch these others for you if you want to go after them."

"I can't let them out of my sight," Vinny whispers to Akos so the captain doesn't hear. "Falen can stay with me." He glances at the half-hobgoblin, in his latest disguise, and noted the look on Falen's face. "He doesn't look like he's eager to rush into a fight with The Dusk. See if you can diffuse the situation. We need to get to the manor."

Meanwhile, Tim races around the back of the Silver Raven. The light from the morning sun doesn't reach the alleyway, but there is light coming from an open door in the back of the tavern. It is so crowded in the tavern that the 'festivities' have spilled out into the alley. There are two tables flanking the doorway and as Tim's eyes quickly adjust, he can see each table has a lit candle, which are flickering. The two tables are packed with nobles playing cards, dicing, and drinking heavily. Tim can tell they have probably been drinking most of the night.

The alleyway is filled with flickering shadows. There is no sign of the kobold.




JustinCase said:


> *"What is it,"* Tuck whispers, moving next to Custodio to study the note. The kobold hopes it's not a ransom note or something similar.
> 
> *"We should check if the place is secure before the others arrive,"* he adds, looking about uneasily. He doesn't want to be caught by an ambush, and his kobold instincts are warning him. Or is that his racial tendency to cowardice?



"I'm not sure," Custodio replies. "I didn't want to touch it until you made sure it was safe. I don't feel like getting poisoned."

Tuck checks the table for traps and carefully inspects the note left on it. There aren't any traps and his eyes notes the seal on it is the Lord Commander's personal seal. The kobold urban ranger is certain there isn't any poison, but he's still very careful when breaking the seal. He unfurls the parchment and reads the note. It is the Lord Commander's own hand.

It seems that when the Loyalists attacked Tribunal, they also assaulted the manor at the same time. All the staff members got away, thankfully, but the Loyalists ransacked the place and went through all the rooms. They stole items left in the manor by Tuck and the others, including the crystalline flower left in the manor for safekeeping. The portal key is gone, probably destroyed. Three Loyalists were killed trying to get into the magically sealed room of the Lord Commander's long-dead cousin, Lord Ayden. They set off a powerful ward that disintegrated them.

The Lord Commander sent Carter, Lavia, and the rest of the staff to Stormgrove Manor along with any of the Exemplars' personal items still left in the manor. The note also mentions that Oakfirst insisted that Sylemis and the other Tenders of the Garden move to Stormgrove Manor. Gerey and a group of Dark Lanterns are watching over them.

The Lord Commander was willing to let any Regulars or Elites watch over them. He says in the note that he's certain that the corruption in the Regulars runs deep and that caution should be used when dealing with any of them. He's less concerned about the Elites, yet he isn't certain about anyone under his command in Old City. He's considering calling in the Bluffside Mountain Rangers to help but that would leave the countryside exposed.

He also writes in the note that the doppelgangers in Phelix's employ tried to break Mani out of the Tower. They failed and one of them was killed. They attacked the Tower with nearly a dozen doppelgangers and two dozen members of The Dusk. The Loyalists weren't involved. He's also certain that there is a thieves' war brewing on in the streets of Bluffside. The Dusk are in conflict with the gangs out on Sordadon and the clandestine thieves' guild of Bluffside.



Spoiler: For JustinCase Only!



Tuck knows that thieves' guild of Bluffside is known as the Umbra Incognito; the name is considered an open secret on the streets. Its leader is a complete mystery, however.)



The note ends: _"I suggest you head for Stormgrove Manor to plan your next move. I am working on find another __Zunsum__ for you to use to enter the portal... if you come back. I pray that you do... the city is at a tipping point. If you must look for me, head for the Palace or the main barracks in the Military District. You will find me at the Palace only during high sun. I have secretly moved The Five to the Military District to try to keep them out of Phelix's hands. I cannot risk anymore of their lives. If you come to the barracks, make sure Custodio is with you. The guards at the gate will not let any of your through without him. Him, I know you can trust.

"I don't understand what is happening at the Gate of Scales, and the Wizard Council hasn't been helpful at all. I'm beginning to worry that some of them are in league with Phelix — willingly or unwillingly. During the attacks, it came to my attention that a number of arcanists opened and went through the portal into the renegade's enclave. I don't know how many went through or what their goal was... perhaps the council wasn't willing to wait anymore and sent its own attack force against Phelix. The report did say that several Regulars went with them... that is troubling. I suggest you burn this message after reading it.

"Make haste!"_

"What does it say?" Custodio asks.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2021)

Akos nods at Vincenzo adding equally silently "We don't know Falen well, be careful."

He hurries then after the paladin entering on the heels of the warrior and leaning in, intentinally being crass to shock the paladin out of his hunt.
"Is this how you do your duty, paladin? Leaving the prisoners for the assassins? Haring off into the ambush yourself?"
Relaxing back from the armored bulk he knocks on the armor.
"This will halt the blade, but you know you're not invulnerable in this. Let's head back."

Just in case, he holds the wand between his fingers and hidden in the sleeve along the arm.
"Please, sir Breva, this is not safe for any of us even if we didn't have to protect the nobles."


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 9, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> "I'm not sure," Custodio replies. "I didn't want to touch it until you made sure it was safe. I don't feel like getting poisoned."
> 
> Tuck checks the table for traps and carefully inspects the note left on it. There aren't any traps and his eyes notes the seal on it is the Lord Commander's personal seal. The kobold urban ranger is certain there isn't any poison, but he's still very careful when breaking the seal. He unfurls the parchment and reads the note. It is the Lord Commander's own hand.
> 
> ...



*"No no no no,"* Tuck drones as he reads the disturbing message. He briefly summarizes it to Custodio, then hands the note over.

*"This is worse than I thought. There are spies everywhere in the city, and I hope that Stormgrove Manor is still safe. This place was ransacked, however, and I'm not sure if it's safe to keep those prisoners here. What do you think?"*

After Custodio is done reading, Tuck takes the note and looks for a way to burn it quickly; failing that, he will take it with him to the others.

*"We must warn them,"* he says, already out the door and back to his companions.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 9, 2021)

*OOC:*


We need to stop splitting  someone is always rushing somewhere else


----------



## Scotley (Dec 10, 2021)

Breva looks properly chivied by Akos' words, but he has the bit in his teeth now and he can't let it go just yet. "But a moment good Loremaster. I cannot abandon Sir Tym at the back door. We should wait just a moment for him to come in before we depart. Or for the sounds of trouble outside." As he speaks of leaving he also calls upon the divine gift of his order for detecting evil to see if he can sense the presence of a particularly strong evil in the crowd. If the Kobold does not show up to his power then he is not a threat worth further chasing at the moment.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 21, 2021)

Neurotic said:


> Akos nods at Vincenzo adding equally silently "We don't know Falen well, be careful."



Vinccenzo nods to the Loremaster. He keeps one eye on the prisoners and one eye on Falen. The seer seems to be willing to blend into the background and keep watch. The guards gathered at the Quill Gate also keep an eye out for trouble while helping Vinny keep the prisoners out of the way of the crowds passing through the gateway into the Trench and down through the Narrow.

If there is anyone else purposely watching them, the Loremaster can't tell now that all eyes on them and the guards. A few people look around with a bit of worry and a few residents retreat to their homes.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He hurries then after the paladin entering on the heels of the warrior and leaning in, intentionally being crass to shock the paladin out of his hunt.
> "Is this how you do your duty, paladin? Leaving the prisoners for the assassins? Haring off into the ambush yourself?"



Akos finds the Silver Raven _very_ full of patrons. There is a lot of drinking going on for early in the day. The Loremster's growing reputation proceeds him into the tavern and several patrons greet him warmly. The patrons hadn't noticed Breva right away even though he stands out in his armor. Several young nobles offer to buy them both a drink. Others thank the gods they are alive and that the magical effect of the Gate of Scales didn't swallow them up.

"I heard the Renegade trapped you all in someplace called Sigil," a young noble waif says to Akos. "It is good that you managed to escape and return here. The Loyalists seem to be everywhere and the Regulars are beyond their breaking point." The Loremaster can tell the woman has had a few drinks but isn't drunk, just a bit tipsy.

Akos senses that she and many of the other patrons are worn out from all the chaos happening in Bluffside. She looks listless. Akos and Breva's sudden arrival sends a wave of hope through the crowd but also a bit of concern. It is quickly becoming well known that where the Exemplars tread, danger may be lurking. The joy of your arrival isn't shared by the tavern owner behind the bar. He looks worried as he starts stowing expensive bottles of liquor under the bar.

"I hope you only here to drink, good sirs," he says to you. "I don't want to have to buy new furniture."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Relaxing back from the armored bulk he knocks on the armor.
> "This will halt the blade, but you know you're not invulnerable in this. Let's head back."
> 
> Just in case, he holds the wand between his fingers and hidden in the sleeve along the arm.
> "Please, sir Breva, this is not safe for any of us even if we didn't have to protect the nobles."





Scotley said:


> Breva looks properly chivied by Akos' words, but he has the bit in his teeth now and he can't let it go just yet. "But a moment good Loremaster. I cannot abandon Sir Tym at the back door. We should wait just a moment for him to come in before we depart. Or for the sounds of trouble outside." As he speaks of leaving he also calls upon the divine gift of his order for detecting evil to see if he can sense the presence of a particularly strong evil in the crowd. If the Kobold does not show up to his power then he is not a threat worth further chasing at the moment.



Breva doesn't sense a strong aura of evil on any of the patrons, but there are a few faint auras on some of the more disreputable looking patrons in the Silver Raven. The young paladin doesn't feel particularly threatened by these individuals, however. One table is filled with a group of traders who look oily; each man at the table has a very faint aura of evil. They barely glance in your direction and seem content to drink their troubles away.

Breva senses no lingering auras left by the kobold. The patrons are mixture of different peoples, so a kobold wouldn't be completely out of place. Still, most of the patrons are human or halfling.

For @Tellerian Hawke:
At the back of the tavern, Sir Tim searches up and down the alleyway, but if the kobold is hiding somewhere, Tim will need either Tuck's skills or magic to locate the reptilian foe. The alleyway opens up onto another street, so the kobold is likely gone. Tim backtracked to the back door of the tavern and tries to squeeze through the doorway. It is a very tight fit and there are too many patrons in the way.

A sodden, middle-aged noblewoman stumbles right into Tim. She looks like she can barely stand. At first, she is annoyed by him being in her way, but then she gets a look at the size of the half-ogre knight. "Ooh, you are a very tall fellow, aren't you." She buries her nose into Tim's clothes. "Musky too." She hiccups and then stumbles back into the tavern while giggling.




JustinCase said:


> *"No no no no,"* Tuck drones as he reads the disturbing message. He briefly summarizes it to Custodio, then hands the note over.
> 
> *"This is worse than I thought. There are spies everywhere in the city, and I hope that Stormgrove Manor is still safe. This place was ransacked, however, and I'm not sure if it's safe to keep those prisoners here. What do you think?"*
> 
> ...



Custodio reads the note. He tries to find a place to sit down. When that fails, he leans against the wall.

"Those bastards are going to pay for this!" Custodio snaps. "The gall of them!"

He reads the note again and shakes his head. "It doesn't surprise me that _Waldo_ sent the doppelgangers after Mani. Or maybe it was the gnome who sent them." He sighs. "You're right, we can't rely on this place anymore. Maybe we can come back and secure it later. Hopefully, the Renegade's lackey's haven't attacked Stormgrove too."

Custodio hands the note back to Tuck and then offers the lit torch to burn the note, but then he hesitates. "Hmm, maybe we should take this note to the others and let them read it as well. I know the Lord Commander wants us to destroy it, but he didn't know it would only be the two of us here and now."

He sighs again and hands the torch to Tuck. "I'll leave it up to you. If you have it memorized, we'll burn it now and summarize it for them. Hopefully there isn't some hidden meaning or message."

Custodio follows Tuck and Mutt out of the old manor house and locks it behind him. He stows his key and the two of them head back the way they came with even more haste. Hopefully the Elites stationed at the gates leading into the Trench are trustworthy. Custodio watches Tuck's back while keeping an eye out for trouble.



Spoiler: DM Only!



Custodio - Listen & Spot checks: 1D20+5 = [8]+5 = 13
1D20+5 = [10]+5 = 15

He doesn't see or hear anything unusual.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2021)

Breva smiles widely and turns down the offers of drinks with good humor. He speaks to the owner. "Be at ease good tavernkeeper. Chasing renegades is tireless work, but even the most dedicated of us need a break now and then. In fact we just stopped in as this was a convenient meeting spot close on to yon gate as it is. Good Sir Tym should be joining us shortly and we'll be on our way." He keeps his eyes open to see if the name provokes a reaction from anyone.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 22, 2021)

Akos nods at greetings and comments smiling warmly at the people.
"That's the way, good people, drinking in good company to enjoy the evening and NOT overindulging to turn it into something vulgar. Life is meant to be lived joyously. Worry not, good innkeeper, we're going off soon. But I hope we can come and enjoy your offerings at some better time?"
At the comment about Sigil, loremaster focuses on the speaker observing keenly the reaction such focus brings and the reactions on the speech.
"What an unusual rumor there! We are hard to hold. It is true we were engaged in the battle for The Gate of Scales, magical and otherwise. But beyond it being time consuming we overcame the magic affecting the area and as you can see, we're safe and sound. For the moment. Can you remember where and from whom you heard that specific thing? Sigil isn't on everyone's lips."
Sense Motive (Sigil commenter): 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25

"Anyhow, we're just about to go...here is Sir Tymback so we'll be off. Good day to you all!"








*OOC:*


This last part assumes everything is alright with the speaker and Akos doesn't suspect him of being a doppelganger, kobold or some other sh


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 23, 2021)

The Drunk Noblewoman said:
			
		

> "...She buries her nose into Tim's clothes. "Musky too." She hiccups and then stumbles back into the tavern while giggling."




A thought suddenly occurs to Tim. His instincts are telling him it's probably nothing, that he's probably over-reacting. But his brain is abuzz with this sudden epiphany, and he cannot get it out of his mind.

~No one can disappear that quickly, unless... DOPPELGÄNGERS. The woman!~

Tim tries not to act excited, and tries to move with a calm, measured pace. He follows the woman into the tavern. He does not intend to let another shape-changing fiend escape.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 23, 2021)

Tuck shrugs, then takes the note and takes it with him as he and Custodio return to the others.

Well, those who are still left at the gate. 

*"Where are Akos, Tim and Breva?"* 

The kobold looks around, but then decides to go ahead and fill in Falen and Vinccenzo. 

*"The manor is compromised,"* he states simply, not producing the note yet until the others are back. *"I think I know another place we can go, but I think it's best to make it a group decision before moving the prisoners across town for nothing."*

Again he looks around. *"What's keeping them?"*









*OOC:*


Oh, the paranoia that the implied presence of spies and doppelgangers cause among our PCs...  Love it!


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 23, 2021)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck shrugs, then takes the note and takes it with him as he and Custodio return to the others.
> 
> Well, those who are still left at the gate.
> 
> ...











*OOC:*


And Tim was out of sight for some time...although, he is large so probably safe...but Breva...suspicious character in its own right...unnatural abomination without fear


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 31, 2021)

Scotley said:


> Breva smiles widely and turns down the offers of drinks with good humor. He speaks to the owner. "Be at ease good tavernkeeper. Chasing renegades is tireless work, but even the most dedicated of us need a break now and then. In fact we just stopped in as this was a convenient meeting spot close on to yon gate as it is. Good Sir Tym should be joining us shortly and we'll be on our way." He keeps his eyes open to see if the name provokes a reaction from anyone.





Neurotic said:


> Akos nods at greetings and comments smiling warmly at the people.
> "That's the way, good people, drinking in good company to enjoy the evening and NOT overindulging to turn it into something vulgar. Life is meant to be lived joyously. Worry not, good innkeeper, we're going off soon. But I hope we can come and enjoy your offerings at some better time?"



The tavern owner relaxes with Breva and Akos' reassurances. "Well, that's a relief. You did seem to be looking for danger when you came in... a risk of your trade. I would be glad to serve Bluffside's newest heroes. Feel free to come back in the evening... just not too late. With the damn Loyalists on the loose, no one is staying open late. Those rogues are bad for business." He sighs. "The Raven is meant to be open at all hours, but I was forced to close before dusk last night."

The man put his spirits back in place and waves over Breva. "The Regulars seem to be outnumbered by them almost every night. When the sun goes down, Old City has become an even more dangerous place to be at night than when the Old City Killer was on the loose. Last night I watched a fight on the streets between the Regulars and Loyalists. There were strange men cloaked in black helping the Loyalists, but the Regulars had unexpected help as well. Strange shapes rose out of the darkness to take the fight to the Loyalists. It was a bloody mess." He pauses. "I can't tell you any more than that, unfortunately, I was in my apartment upstairs and didn't want to attract any attention."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> At the comment about Sigil, loremaster focuses on the speaker observing keenly the reaction such focus brings and the reactions on the speech.
> "What an unusual rumor there! We are hard to hold. It is true we were engaged in the battle for The Gate of Scales, magical and otherwise. But beyond it being time consuming we overcame the magic affecting the area and as you can see, we're safe and sound. For the moment. Can you remember where and from whom you heard that specific thing? Sigil isn't on everyone's lips."
> Sense Motive (Sigil commenter): 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25



"Hmm, I think I heard it from one of the local food hawkers selling fruit near Moons' Arch. I don't know his name. I heard it yesterday, yes, it was in the late afternoon, I think. I was hurrying to get home before the sun went down. There were dozens gathered around the man listening to him speak. He said you were all in great peril in a strange land across many seas... that the Renegade magicked you all away to a distant city where he imprisoned you in a massive dungeon called Bergunter Masse under the Sigil city." She pauses to sit down at a small table with a group of young nobles. "That's all I heard. I didn't want to be out after dark. It sounded very dangerous."

"I know who that is," the tavern owner says. "Marko Behrend. He likes to spin yarns to help sell his goods."

*OOC:* Akos doesn't sense any dishonestly from the young waif.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> A thought suddenly occurs to Tim. His instincts are telling him it's probably nothing, that he's probably over-reacting. But his brain is abuzz with this sudden epiphany, and he cannot get it out of his mind.
> 
> ~No one can disappear that quickly, unless... DOPPELGÄNGERS. The woman!~
> 
> Tim tries not to act excited, and tries to move with a calm, measured pace. He follows the woman into the tavern. He does not intend to let another shape-changing fiend escape.



Tim finds his way through the narrow hall leading from the tavern's back door to the common room. The woman stumbles through to the bar and asks to be served. "Nathanyell, my good man," she blurts out. "Another bottle of your finest."

The tavern owner sighs. "Lady Gale, you need to go home and get some rest. I will not have your husband looking for my head."

The woman scowls at him. She sniffs the air disdainfully and waggles a finger at him. She looks like she's about to say something when she 'senses' Tim's presence. She turns at beams a sharp smile at the knight. "Ooh, do you fancy some company, large one? Maybe you can convince this oaf to sell me a bottle of Flusis Edes."

Nathanyell looks at Tim and shakes his head 'no'. The look is more of a warning to Tim about the woman's advances than her desire for more wine.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck shrugs, then takes the note and takes it with him as he and Custodio return to the others.
> 
> Well, those who are still left at the gate.
> 
> *"Where are Akos, Tim and Breva?"*



Captain Breedon points towards the Silver Raven. "Your friends are in there, Mister Tuck," he says. "They saw another one of your people watching them. The watcher ducked into the tavern after the young knight spotted him. I didn't see the kobold, but Sir Breva was sure the watcher had his eyes on Sir Tim and it was a look of malice."

Tuck can see that the crowd outside the old tavern is growing. There are a dozen onlookers watching Tuck and the others near the gate, as well as several others poking there heads inside the tavern's front door and open windows. Tuck knows the place. It's not the nicest tavern in Old City, but Nathanyell Lyrypine does a brisk business. Nobles from lesser houses often drink at the Silver Raven, but it is just as popular with shopkeepers, traders, and even foreigners. All are welcome, as long as they can pay.

Tuck knows that the Raven rarely closes, although he hasn't spent much time in the place. The spirits are cheap, and the patrons usually drink until they can't stand any more.

Custodio heads to the Raven and orders the gawkers to go back to their business. "There is nothing to see here."

The crowd thins out a bit but some of the onlookers ignore the Elite. The people are fascinated by the Exemplars sudden reappearance in Old City. Soon Custodio is fending off questions about the Gate of Scales, Phelix & his Loyalists, and where the 'heroes' have been.

"There will be a notice posted at the barracks soon," he says. "Give us the day."

"Half the district could be dead in a day!" An old nobleman cries out. "What kind of heroes abandon the people when their is a madman on the loose!"

"It's not that simple!" Custodio counters. "We were lead into a trap by the Renegade." Custodio looks through the tavern's door at Akos. His look is pleading.

The thinning crowd resurges towards him.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Anyhow, we're just about to go...here is Sir Tymback so we'll be off. Good day to you all!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"It was good to finally meet you," Nathanyell replies. "Come back later in the evening and I'll break out the _really_ good stuff."

Un uproar begins to rise on the street outside the tavern. A crowd has gathered around the entrance to the Silver Raven. Custodio is there trying to field questions from the people. Many of them are unhappy that the Exemplars were absent during the attacks by the Loyalists. Others try to shout them down.

"You don't know what they've been dealing with!"

"They should tell us!"

"Yes, tell us now!"

Several of the Raven's patrons head out the back. Their drinking is done for the morning... at least at the Raven. Nathanyell starts to look concerned again. He glances at Akos.

"You better get out there and tell them something."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> The kobold looks around, but then decides to go ahead and fill in Falen and Vinccenzo.
> 
> *"The manor is compromised,"* he states simply, not producing the note yet until the others are back. *"I think I know another place we can go, but I think it's best to make it a group decision before moving the prisoners across town for nothing."*
> 
> Again he looks around. *"What's keeping them?"*



Falen stays in the shadows while Vinny keeps his eyes on the prisoners. Both Lady Arnona and young Silagord look nervously at the growing crowd.

Tuck is forced to choose between producing the note for Vinny to read or heading into the throng to back up Custodio. The young Vanquisher cleric seems to be out of his depth. The crowd soon has the Elite's back up against the wall.

Several of the gate guards move into help, but the captain stays with Vinny and the prisoners. He turns to the Sectarian. "You all really do draw a lot of attention, don't you?"

Soon the street is boiling.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Oh, the paranoia that the implied presence of spies and doppelgangers cause among our PCs...  Love it!











*OOC:*




The PCs are now in a situation that needs diffusing. The people are angry, frustrated, tired, and worried. Consider the crowd outside to be Unfriendly (Hostile to Custodio) while the crowd inside the Silver Raven is Indifferent (Unfriendly to Custodio).

For Diplomacy checks, don't forget to add your reputation modifiers to the rolls. If you can't remember your modifier, I'll go back and try to find the numbers in the OOC thread.


----------



## Neurotic (Dec 31, 2021)

Knightfall said:


> The man put his spirits back in place and waves over Breva. "The Regulars seem to be outnumbered by them almost every night. When the sun goes down, Old City has become an even more dangerous place to be at night than when the Old City Killer was on the loose.



"Luckily, we apprehended that one." interjects Akos sotto voce



Knightfall said:


> Last night I watched a fight on the streets between the Regulars and Loyalists. There were strange men cloaked in black helping the Loyalists, but the Regulars had unexpected help as well. Strange shapes rose out of the darkness to take the fight to the Loyalists. It was a bloody mess." He pauses. "I can't tell you any more than that, unfortunately, I was in my apartment upstairs and didn't want to attract any attention."




Akos nods "We will look into it, probably The Five know what is going on."



Knightfall said:


> "Hmm, I think I heard it from one of the local food hawkers selling fruit near Moons' Arch. I don't know his name. I heard it yesterday, yes, it was in the late afternoon, I think. I was hurrying to get home before the sun went down. There were dozens gathered around the man listening to him speak. He said you were all in great peril in a strange land across many seas... that the Renegade magicked you all away to a distant city where he imprisoned you in a massive dungeon called Bergunter Masse under the Sigil city." She pauses to sit down at a small table with a group of young nobles. "That's all I heard. I didn't want to be out after dark. It sounded very dangerous."
> 
> "I know who that is," the tavern owner says. "Marko Behrend. He likes to spin yarns to help sell his goods."



Akos nods, committing the details to memory.



Knightfall said:


> "There will be a notice posted at the barracks soon," he says. "Give us the day."
> 
> "Half the district could be dead in a day!" An old nobleman cries out. "What kind of heroes abandon the people when their is a madman on the loose!"
> 
> ...











*OOC:*



Use charm domain to gain +4 CHA for the next minute - if diplomacy takes longer than that remove +2 from the roll (Akos would know and wouldn't use it, sorry, I, the player, don't)

Intimidate if needed: 1D20+22+2 = [14]+22+2 = 38 - use only if needed to make people step back from Custodio, not his intention to cower people into submission (I think I can choose not to use the imperious command?) - we don't want deaths caused by fear 

Diplomacy: 1D20+24+2 = [5]+24+2 = 31 - even with reputation, it is not enough to turn them helpful, but enough to diffuse I think







Akos turns away from the tavern taking a deep breath. Calling upon his connection to the seducing, emotional fey, his air of mystery deepens as he steps outside taking at a glance the mood and the crowd tightening around Custodio and frowns.

"People of Bluffside! Is this how we treat our finest! Step back! Show some respect!" Akos raises his voice, this time not trying to be too nice. Sure, the people need assurances. But no one can just assume they can attack members of the group without consequences.

"This man confronted human traitors, an abomination from beyond the stars, a knight from out of time and actual literal demon in course of closing the anomaly at the Gate of Scales. Yes, we were lured there by the Renegade, but the lure was your safety - and we won! So, please, have some patience with us. We cannot be everywhere. And you will forgive us if we treat demons as a higher priority than some glorified street thugs. Regulars are stretched to the limits. Elites are stretched to the limits. Sectarian guards are stretched to the limits. You, all of you, could help. Report to the barracks as militia. Get watch horns and learn the signals. If something happens near your house, call it in, don't cower behind the walls. There are people working multiple shifts until they can barely stand. People who confront horrors from beyond the world. The Five trying to keep the threat to you to a minimum while at the same time dealing with the highly magical threat. You think because you see spillovers from all that there is nothing being done?! Well, think again! Look at this man..." Akos motions to Custodio "...would you like him to pull his weapon out? Who would like to stand against the man who cut the demon down?" He looks down and makes a dramatic pause in his speech as his armor rolls out from under his hood. "I am not the brawn of this group, would you like to stand against me? Here sir..." his armor retracts again and he offers his silver dagger to the man closest or the most agitated near Custodio "...I want you to stab me with this knife. Don't worry, no tricks, you can check the weapon is real on your own hand if you want. Stab me." Akos opens his robe.
He waits with his hand offering his silver dagger. After a suitable pause, he moves into the crowd offering the dagger here and there, not accidentally pulling the attention of the crowd from Custodio and (hopefully) Breva and Tim looming behind them.
"Now then. Can we please agree that taking in Old City Killer, investigating Renegade's distractions and attacks on The Five are full-time jobs? And that you have your own jobs? And families you want safe? Yes?" he nods at people causing several of them to reflexively nod in return
"That is so. What are you then in all that is holy doing here instead of with them? We confronted Loyalists several times this week, we were attacked while separated and as a group. And we prevailed. Have faith, we and The Five, all the guards together, real heroes them! work at the problem. Distraction in the form of panic is not helpful. Keep your wits about you. Do what you can to be safe, prevent others from not being safe, warn your neighbors if they stay at the inn too long. Help each other if there is trouble nearby. Call the guards when you can. And now, please, let us work. You will hear the whole story soon, I promise. Right now, we are on our way to report that Gate of Scales is safe again and give new info to The Five. Keep calm and for Titanias sake, stay calm. Bluffside survived worse."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 10, 2022)

Nathanyell said:
			
		

> "...
> The tavern owner sighs. "Lady Gale, you need to go home and get some rest. I will not have your husband looking for my head." [...] Nathanyell looks at Tim and shakes his head 'no'. The look is more of a warning to Tim about the woman's advances than her desire for more wine.




*Tim scowls at Lady Gale with disapproval, but without any real menace,* "I will not dishonor the vows of matrimony between you and your husband, good Lady. The reason I took a second look at you is because I thought you looked familiar. But I was clearly mistaken, because the surname Gale does not ring a bell. I am sorry to have troubled you."

*Tim muses to himself, in his innermost thoughts,* ~Hmmm. Note to self: inquire as to where Lady Gale lives, and what her habits are. Let Commander Oakfirst know of my suspicions. If her habits have changed, and/or worsened, it's likely the Doppelgänger has killed her, and assumed her identity.~

Tim then moves to stand beside Akos as he speaks. He says nothing, and he doesn't get too close. But he is close enough for people to notice his presence; he doesn't look directly at the crowd. Instead, he watches Akos in admiration, listening intently, modeling a calm behavior that hopefully the crowd will notice and emulate.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 12, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> "Luckily, we apprehended that one." interjects Akos sotto voce



"Yes, we are all grateful for your skills in capturing that thing," Nathanyell says as he glances out the door. "Even if some stubbornly want perfection, it seems."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos nods "We will look into it, probably The Five know what is going on."



"I hope so," he replies. "I heard that Lady Pomander is recovering in her home and that Lord Wellington was taken to the temple district to recover from the wounds inflicted on him by the Loyalists." He pauses. "It still hard to believe that those bastards continue to run loose in the city."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim scowls at Lady Gale with disapproval, but without any real menace,* "I will not dishonor the vows of matrimony between you and your husband, good Lady. The reason I took a second look at you is because I thought you looked familiar. But I was clearly mistaken, because the surname Gale does not ring a bell. I am sorry to have troubled you."
> 
> *Tim muses to himself, in his innermost thoughts,* ~Hmmm. Note to self: inquire as to where Lady Gale lives, and what her habits are. Let Commander Oakfirst know of my suspicions. If her habits have changed, and/or worsened, it's likely the Doppelgänger has killed her, and assumed her identity.~



Lady Gale tips her head disapprovingly. She pouts her lips and glares at Tim. She saunters away towards the back of the Silver Raven and plops herself down at a table filled with young nobles. They let her sit but don't let her drink.

"That woman needs help," Nathanyell says. "I'd do more for her, but she's stubborn as a mule... especially sober."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* Diplomacy usually takes a full minute, so I'd say adding the +4 to Charisma is fine. I didn't look up the reputation modifier, but it is probably +2 (so, a total of 33). That is good enough to make the crowd outside the tavern to become friendly towards the PCs and indifferent towards Custodio. The patrons in the tavern become helpful towards the PCs and friendly towards Custodio.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos turns away from the tavern taking a deep breath. Calling upon his connection to the seducing, emotional fey, his air of mystery deepens as he steps outside taking at a glance the mood and the crowd tightening around Custodio and frowns.
> 
> "People of Bluffside! Is this how we treat our finest! Step back! Show some respect!" Akos raises his voice, this time not trying to be too nice. Sure, the people need assurances. But no one can just assume they can attack members of the group without consequences.



Many in the crowd are shocked to silence by the Loremaster's harsh words. The elderly nobleman glares at Akos. The man looks exhausted and sad.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "This man confronted human traitors, an abomination from beyond the stars, a knight from out of time and actual literal demon in course of closing the anomaly at the Gate of Scales. Yes, we were lured there by the Renegade, but the lure was your safety - and we won! So, please, have some patience with us. We cannot be everywhere. And you will forgive us if we treat demons as a higher priority than some glorified street thugs. Regulars are stretched to the limits. Elites are stretched to the limits. Sectarian guards are stretched to the limits. You, all of you, could help. Report to the barracks as militia. Get watch horns and learn the signals. If something happens near your house, call it in, don't cower behind the walls. There are people working multiple shifts until they can barely stand. People who confront horrors from beyond the world. The Five trying to keep the threat to you to a minimum while at the same time dealing with the highly magical threat. You think because you see spillovers from all that there is nothing being done?! Well, think again! Look at this man..." Akos motions to Custodio "...would you like him to pull his weapon out? Who would like to stand against the man who cut the demon down?" He looks down and makes a dramatic pause in his speech as his armor rolls out from under his hood. "I am not the brawn of this group, would you like to stand against me? Here sir..." his armor retracts again and he offers his silver dagger to the man closest or the most agitated near Custodio "...I want you to stab me with this knife. Don't worry, no tricks, you can check the weapon is real on your own hand if you want. Stab me." Akos opens his robe.
> He waits with his hand offering his silver dagger. After a suitable pause, he moves into the crowd offering the dagger here and there, not accidentally pulling the attention of the crowd from Custodio and (hopefully) Breva and Tim looming behind them.



The crowd is transfixed by the Loremaster's words. The first that Akos offers the silver dagger to is the old nobleman. He looks at Akos in surprise and his hand shakes as he raises it to reach out towards the Loremaster. He comes close to taking the blade and many in the crowd step back.

"That is not a good idea," Custodio whispers to Akos, but the man pulls his hand away and begins sobbing. "Or maybe I'm wrong."

As Akos offers the blade through the crowd, the old man falls to his knees and calls out to the Loremaster. "I cannot take any more loss!" the man weeps. "My sons are dead! My wife has fled the city! There is nothing for me now! Take your blade and kill me, please!"

"I know your face," Custodio says. "You are Lord Mikkel Caspersen." The guard moves to the man and puts a hand on the man's shoulder. "I am very sorry about Mathias."

"His soul... he refused to come back to me," the man says as he sobs. He pushes away Custodio's hand. "I blame you! I blame the Regulars! He should have been trained better!"

Custodio steps back from the man and glances towards Akos, his face downtrodden.

Lord Caspersen looks back at Akos. "Please end my suffering."

Several in the crowd shake their heads. They all look tired and broken. There are tears but others go to pick the man up off the street. Those that were threatening Custodio back away from him. Several of the patrons in the Raven come out onto the street and give the Vanquisher cleric assurances that they have his back.

*OOC:* Mathias Caspersen was the young guard who was killed in the Gardens by the Loyalists. It was he and young Kaleb Raupach who were ambushed while on patrol. Kalab was the one who was "saved" by the troll-like plant creature in the Gardens.



			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> Tim then moves to stand beside Akos as he speaks. He says nothing, and he doesn't get too close. But he is close enough for people to notice his presence; he doesn't look directly at the crowd. Instead, he watches Akos in admiration, listening intently, modeling a calm behavior that hopefully the crowd will notice and emulate.



Tim watches as the crowd's anger melts away, although there are still some eyes on Custodio. But once Tim makes his presence felt, those eyes turn away.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Now then. Can we please agree that taking in Old City Killer, investigating Renegade's distractions and attacks on The Five are full-time jobs? And that you have your own jobs? And families you want safe? Yes?" he nods at people causing several of them to reflexively nod in return.
> "That is so. What are you then in all that is holy doing here instead of with them? We confronted Loyalists several times this week, we were attacked while separated and as a group. And we prevailed. Have faith, we and The Five, all the guards together, real heroes them! work at the problem. Distraction in the form of panic is not helpful. Keep your wits about you. Do what you can to be safe, prevent others from not being safe, warn your neighbors if they stay at the inn too long. Help each other if there is trouble nearby. Call the guards when you can. And now, please, let us work. You will hear the whole story soon, I promise. Right now, we are on our way to report that Gate of Scales is safe again and give new info to The Five. Keep calm and for Titanias sake, stay calm. Bluffside survived worse."



"We must give them a chance," a young lad says.

Several in the crowd nod in agreement. Others don't look completely convinced, but they relent. More patrons pour out of the tavern and praise Akos for his wisdom. Most of them are sotted but their hearts are in the right place. The crowd slowly thins out with the gathered citizens going back to their troubled lives. Spirits are better but so many of them have lost loved ones in the last few days. The Regulars and Elites of Old City are often the best of the district's peoples.

Several of the Raven's patrons take up Lord Caspersen and offer to take him home. The man is still lost in his grief.

Captain Breedon waits for the crowd to begin to disperse before moving in to take charge of the despondent lord. "I will have one of my guards take him home. I assure you he will be fine."

The patrons nod and release the man into the captain's custody. Several of them look up at the blinding sun and decide to head for home. Other go back into the tavern. Breva stands just outside the door watching the crowd. He keeps an eye out for the kobold he saw, but the only kobold he sees is Tuck.

"Well, that was interesting," Falen says as he _appears_ next to Custodio.

"Don't do that!" Custodio says, startled. The young Elite is on edge.

"Sorry." The unseen seer says with a sly grin.

"You'd best get them back to the barracks," Captain Breedon says while motioning to the captured guards. I'm sure they will need to be debriefed about their mission."

"Change of plans," Custodio says. He nods to Tuck.

The kobold urban ranger produces the note left by the Lord Commander in the manor and hands it to Akos. Tim reads the note over the Loremaster's shoulder.

"I will leave you to your work," Captain Breedon says. He takes Lord Caspersen with him back to the gate and orders one of his men to taken the man home. "Make sure his feed and comfortable. I will come see him later, if I can."

"We need to go back to Stormgrove," Custodio whispers to Akos and Tim.

Breva comes to find out what is going on while Vinny stays with the prisoners. Lady Arnona Chittenden glances towards Akos with admiration. She has pulled back her hood as has young Silagord. Both were moved by the Loremaster's speech. Lowenan keeps his eyes low and his hood up. Vinny keeps his eyes trained on the people on the street just in case there is more trouble.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 12, 2022)

*Tim nods in agreement.* "Agreed. Let's be on our way. It was a mistake to let the glaring Kobold distract us. Even if I do suspect the presence of a Doppelgänger. I'll fill you guys in on my thoughts a little later. But for now, the prisoners and their safe transport to incarceration are our first priority."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 18, 2022)

Breva nods reluctantly, "I am sorry I set us on this wild goose chase. As you say we have a vital task that must be attended too and there are too many who would see us fail to get distracted. I pray The Purifier forgive my impetuousness. Let us continue with all speed." He keeps his eyes open and his hand never strays far from the hilt of his sword as they continue their escort.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 23, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim nods in agreement.* "Agreed. Let's be on our way. It was a mistake to let the glaring Kobold distract us. Even if I do suspect the presence of a Doppelgänger. I'll fill you guys in on my thoughts a little later. But for now, the prisoners and their safe transport to incarceration are our first priority."



"Agreed, but taking them to the manor is out," Custodio replies while emphasizing the written message left for the group by Lord Commander Oakfirst. "The Loyalists attacked it at the same time they were attacking the Tribunal." The Vanquisher cleric keeps his voice low to keep anyone on the street from overhearing. "The staff got away, but those bastards tore the place up, stole some of our gear, and took the crystalline flower. The portal key." Custodio motions everyone down the street away from Quill Gate and the tavern. Vinny brings the prisoners along, and while they don't cause trouble, Lowenan seems perplexed by the change in direction. "The message says were should regroup at Terger's home. Carter and Lavia were taken to Stormgrove for their protection. The Gardens have been closed off, so Oakfirst had Sylemis and the other Tenders taken there as well. Gerey and the Dark Lanterns are watching over every one."

The guards at the Quill Gate notice the change in direction, but they don't seem overly concerned about the group's change in plans. They are busy dealing with onlookers and other citizens who want to pass through the gate into the area known as the Trench. One merchant is complaining about how long he process seems to be taking.



Scotley said:


> Breva nods reluctantly, "I am sorry I set us on this wild goose chase. As you say we have a vital task that must be attended too and there are too many who would see us fail to get distracted. I pray The Purifier forgive my impetuousness. Let us continue with all speed." He keeps his eyes open and his hand never strays far from the hilt of his sword as they continue their escort.



"Don't worry about it," Custodio says. "From what I read in the message, we need to be wary of everyone who approaches us."

"That kobold might have been a member of the Dusk," Falen suggests. "Hopefully, they are slinking back to their masters and it will take a while."

The group heads south through the Pentad Ward to Moons' Arch, which connects with the Brass Ward. Akos remembers that Nathanyell mentioned the trader named Marko Behrend who sells his wares near the arch, but if the man is nearby, it would take time to find him and ask him about the 'Sigil city' rumor.

As the morning stretches on to Noon, Old City becomes more of a bustle, although the people go about their day with more wariness. The district remains on edge. Patrols of the Regulars and Elites are sparse. Arguments on the streets get heated, but there isn't any more violence. On the other side of the Brass Ward sits Lord Commander Oakfirst's current family home. It too was attacked and half-a-dozen Elites stand guard, sternly, outside the home. It looks as if the Loyalists tried to burn it down as well.

Next to the guarded manor house is Beacon Arch, which leads into Lilal Ward. The archway is guards only by a single burly Elite. He keeps a sharp eye out for trouble but doesn't seem to be stopping and questioning anyone passing through the archway. He salutes as Custodio nears.

"At ease my good man," Custodio says. "How's the morning?"

"It's been quiet, Mr. Vecchi, sir," the burly guard replies with a deep voice and quite the noticeable accent. his features are that of a half-orc, but he looks to be more orc than human. "No signs of those damn Loyalists this morning. I'm glad to see you're back. I heard the news circulating on the street around dawn."

"The Gate of Scale was a dangerous place, but we managed to get out of that place," Custodio says. "Keep your eyes open and watch for any signs of a kobold dressed all in black."

The guard nods and salutes Custodio.

You continue on the short distance to Stormgrove Manor. The house stands silent but you quickly sense that someone is watching you as you enter the manor's grounds. There is a sharp whistle and a reply that sounds like a bird call. Then, a young woman with one good arm (the right) and scowl on her face steps out from behind an old topiary. She is lightly armored and there is a wicked-looking longsword on her hip. Her left eye has a studded green patch over it and her clothing melds into the greenery of the grounds.

"I see you got the Lord Commander's message," she says. "I am Florrie Whiteshadow."

"You're a Dark Lantern," Custodio says.

"Is that a problem?" She replies coolly.

"No, but I am surprised your group was tasked for such guard duty," the Vanquisher clerics adds. "It's not really your style."

"This is Terger's home," she replies. "Who better to guard it and your threatened friends than his fellow Lanterns."

"Let's talk about it inside," Falen suggests.

"Were you followed?" Florrie asks.

"We don't know for certain," Custodio replies. "The Dusk may be trailing us."

Her face turns from a scowl to a hard grimace. She hoots like an owl, loudly, and half-a-dozen Lanterns pop up in throughout the grounds. She makes another sound like a twittering bird and the Lanterns streak out of the ground to search the area around the manor. She motions for every one to go inside. "The other Lanterns will find them if they're out there."

The manor's double doors open as Florrie leads you all up the short steps. Once everyone is inside, the doors are shut and barricaded. There are at least another half-a-dozen Dark Lanterns, that you can see, guard the interior of the manor house. Florrie leads you into the main hall. You find Carter, Lavia, and Sylemis sitting quietly in the room. The dragori tender is meditating in front of a warm fire while Carter is standing on a box to a large table with maps scattered across it. Lavia is curled up on one of the fainting couches under a blanket. She is sleeping, fitfully.

There are a handful of other Tenders in the room but you see no sign of Huverel, Sylemis' young half-elf caretaker. The dragori's breathing is raspy and he sounds and looks like he is in pain again. Mutt moves to the dragori's side and nuzzles the reptilian druid-monk.

"I am glad you are alright," Sylemis says. "The cccity needsss you more now than ever." He coughs. Mutt whimpers.

"It's good you're here, Loremaster," Florrie says to Akos. "We've tried everything to help him and nothing has worked."


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 23, 2022)

Akos nods and approaches the druid.
"I cannot help permanently if you don't talk to me." He lays hands and lifts the exhsustion from the old dragori.
"Would anything from the secret well help?" He hopes the druid will catch the reference. Not that the group has time for everything, but dragori is hardly helpless.

OOC: referring of course to Jade Thicket


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 30, 2022)

Tuck follows Mutt to Sylemis and with only a nod to the others, sits down besides the dragori. He is concerned for his friend, but is also aware of his stubborn nature, and decides to leave the talking to others.

Now that he is sitting down, Tuck realizes he is a bit tired. So much has happened in what seems like a short time. The city is, in effect, under siege from within, and allies seem to be in short supply. Or possibly replaced by doppelgangers, which gives the short reptilian a very strange feeling.

Not long ago, he was just a guy helping out the poor wherever he could. Now he is treated as a hero and is expected to save everyone else, too. And where before he knew, sort of, to trust the poor and to mistrust the powerful, that whole concept has been completely changed. Now the powerful can sometimes be trusted, to a point, and everyone is a potential spy and a danger.

At least he knows, instinctively, that Mutt is still his loyal companion. And he has been around the other Exemplars all the time, so they cannot-- wait, that's not true. With some suspicion, Tuck looks at his companions. What if they were replaced during their time out of his sight, however brief? And how would they know that Tuck himself is not a doppelganger?

He closes his eyes. His head hurts.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 31, 2022)

While the others settle in with the dragori, Breva says, "I'll just take a few moments to look over the house and the defenses before we get too comfortable." He makes his way around looking things over and quietly uses his ability to examine everyone within with his ability to detect evil. _Can't be too careful. _


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 31, 2022)

"Sir Breva, wait...take one of the others with you. With doppelgangers we cannot afford to be lax. Tuck...could you please?"

Loremaster is aware that Mutt would probably sense if someone was changed...but Breva*was* out of their sight, just as was Sir Tymbek. And his fey background makes for distrustful nature toward the dark fey.

"Best if we move in pairs at all times. And maybe Mutt can sense something we cannot."


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 1, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Akos nods and approaches the druid.
> "I cannot help permanently if you don't talk to me." He lays hands and lifts the exhaustion from the old dragori.
> "Would anything from the secret well help?" He hopes the druid will catch the reference. Not that the group has time for everything, but dragori is hardly helpless.
> 
> OOC: referring of course to Jade Thicket



"What elssse can I tell you about my condition that you don't already know?" Sylemis replies with pained rasps. "If Ramass hasss had this curssse placed upon me, then there isss little you or anyone elssse can do for me, permanently." As the Loremaster's vernal touch power courses through him, the pain the dragori tender is in subsides but not as much as before. "Hmm, it sseems your healing power won't work forever, but the worst of the pain is gone. I thank you."

Sylemis looks at Akos quizzically when the Loremaster mentions the 'secret well'. "I haven't heard of any ssuch well. Where did you hear about it?"

"There is a rumor that there is an ancient well in the Jade Thicket," Vinny replies.

Sylemis ponders for a moment and then shakes his  head. "No, I've never heard of it. If it a local legend, no one has told me the sstory. Why does it matter?"



Spoiler: DM Only



Sylemis - Knowledge (nature) check: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8




*OOC:* I'm fairly certain that you haven't asked Sylemis about the well in the past. If you did, I don't remember.



JustinCase said:


> Tuck follows Mutt to Sylemis and with only a nod to the others, sits down besides the dragori. He is concerned for his friend, but is also aware of his stubborn nature, and decides to leave the talking to others.



"Ramas," Custodio asks Sylemis. "That's the ruler of the dragori, right?"

"Ramas Dalabba Assyl is the Dragon Emperor of the Diamond Throne," Sylemis replies. "He isn't just the ruler of the empire. He is considered a living god and is worshipped as ssuch by my people. Personally, I never believed he was anything but a highborn dragori-sah and a decent magician, but it doesn't matter what I think. He sstands as the latest Dragon Emperor in an unbroken line that extends back throughout the empire's history." He sighs and pats Mutt on the head. "Despite his line's claim to be gods, he is not powerful enough to curse me himself. However, Villisihn Essendyl, his Court Sorcerer, is more than powerful enough to have conjured up this curse."

"Of course, Ramas could have had one of the high priests of the Temple of the Eternal Dragon curse me through powerful magicks, rarely used. I can't fathom why they would care that much about me. I was just a disgraced noble's bodyguard. Yes, that noble was of fair rank, but he wasn't the right hand of the emperor. His assassination wasn't empire sshattering."

"Maybe there was more to it than you know," Custodio suggests. "Perhaps the noble knew something damning about the emperor."

"Unlikely. I don't think he ever visited the palace."

"Another sorcerer," Florrie says angrily. "There seems to be a lot of them causing trouble lately."

Sss-sorcery is commonplace in the empire," Sylemis says. "But not all ssuch gifted individuals are like thiss evil Renegade they are hunting."

"But could there be a connection?" Falen asks.

Sylemis gets up and stretches his sore muscles and joints. Mutt wags his tail, happy to see the dragori feeling better. The druid/monk steps towards the fireplace and then turns to heat up his backside. "The heat issss good," he sighs with a long hiss. He seems to be pondering Falen's question.

"I don't know," he finally says. "Anything iss possible at thiss point."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Now that he is sitting down, Tuck realizes he is a bit tired. So much has happened in what seems like a short time. The city is, in effect, under siege from within, and allies seem to be in short supply. Or possibly replaced by doppelgangers, which gives the short reptilian a very strange feeling.
> 
> Not long ago, he was just a guy helping out the poor wherever he could. Now he is treated as a hero and is expected to save everyone else, too. And where before he knew, sort of, to trust the poor and to mistrust the powerful, that whole concept has been completely changed. Now the powerful can sometimes be trusted, to a point, and everyone is a potential spy and a danger.
> 
> ...



"You sseem troubled my friend," Sylemis notes Tuck's expression. "This has been hard on you," he looks at each of you. "On all of you. You have been tasked with a terrible burden, it sseems."

"We're all a bit tired," Custodio says. He yawns and then notices the prisoners mingling in with the tenders and staff of the manor. He stalks over to Lowenan and says to the man in a low voice. "I will find a hole to put you in later, but for now, we will find a secure room to lock you and these others in for now." He motions to the other side of the room, insistently. "Go sit over there and don't cause a scene. You are very outnumbered here and you don't want to anger the Lanterns."

Lowenan nods warily. He motions for the other disgraced guards to join him in a corner with several lounge chairs and and a small table. They all fallow suit and young Silagord is soon fast asleep with his cat on his lap. Lady Arnona tries to stay awake, but soon she is asleep as well. Lowenan and Rhilaseth don't sleep. Both of them are too on edge and well trained.



Scotley said:


> While the others settle in with the dragori, Breva says, "I'll just take a few moments to look over the house and the defenses before we get too comfortable." He makes his way around looking things over and quietly uses his ability to examine everyone within with his ability to detect evil. _Can't be too careful. _





Neurotic said:


> "Sir Breva, wait...take one of the others with you. With doppelgangers we cannot afford to be lax. Tuck...could you please?"
> 
> Loremaster is aware that Mutt would probably sense if someone was changed...but Breva*was* out of their sight, just as was Sir Tymbek. And his fey background makes for distrustful nature toward the dark fey.
> 
> "Best if we move in pairs at all times. And maybe Mutt can sense something we cannot."



"I will go with him," Custodio offers. "I need to find a room for our, guests," the Vanquisher cleric glances towards Vinccenzo and then motions to Lowenan.

Vinny nods. He keeps one eye on the sorcerer and the other ex-guards.

Sylemis sits back down next to Tuck and Mutt. He rubs the big dog's chin and then curls up to rest more comfortably. Mutt snuggles up next to him and Tuck. Sylemis doesn't notice the tension between the Exemplars and their guests. He's too tired.

Florrie does note the tension, however. She glances suspiciously at Lowenan and then moves to speak directly to the Loremaster. "Is there something I should know about your _guests_? And please try not to be sly with me." She looks at Tim to see if the knight's face betrays him. "If there is more danger to all of us with them being here, I need to know. Right now." Her tone is firm but not aggressive. Her concern for those in the manor is obvious. "There are innocents here."

As Breva and Custodio make there way around the manor, the young paladin doesn't detect any evil emanating from any of the staff, Dark Lanterns, or his fellow Exemplars. He helps Custodio find a suitable room on the second floor where the disgraced guards can be secured.

Once the duo return to the main hall, Breva turns his sense for evil on the ex-guards. He had tried to sense them in the portal room, but the magic of that room might have interfered with his divine ability. His isn't too surprised to discover that Lowenan has a faint evil aura, but he is surprised to discover the man named Rhilaseth also has such an aura. Neither Lady Arnona nor Silagord radiate any sort of evil, although Breva cannot be certain with both of them asleep.

"Careful paladin," Lowenan immediately senses what Breva is doing. "Your ability is not admissible in a case at Bluffside's Tribunal, and you could help my case if you go too far." He glances towards Akos and Florrie. "Or you could get both of us killed here and now."

"We are not doppelgangers," Rhilaseth adds quietly.

So far, Florrie hasn't noticed what Breva is doing.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 1, 2022)

Tuck nods at Akos' words, then seems to think about it some more. Then, he pats Mutt on the back and gets up. He was considering having the dog move past each person in the room to be sure, but seeing Sylemis so comfortable lying against the canine, he decides to hold off on that course of action for now.

*"Let's go,"* he says to Breva and Custodio, ready to inspect the house. Apparently the kobold missed most of the conversation with Lowenan and Florrie, or he ignores it altogether.


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2022)

Knightfall said:


> "What elssse can I tell you about my condition that you don't already know?" Sylemis replies with pained rasps. "If Ramass hasss had this curssse placed upon me, then there isss little you or anyone elssse can do for me, permanently." As the Loremaster's vernal touch power courses through him, the pain the dragori tender is in subsides but not as much as before. "Hmm, it sseems your healing power won't work forever, but the worst of the pain is gone. I thank you."



"All curses are cureable. It is only a matter of finding the release clause. If you can hold on a bit more, I'd be happy to help."



Knightfall said:


> Sylemis looks at Akos quizzically when the Loremaster mentions the 'secret well'. "I haven't heard of any ssuch well. Where did you hear about it?"
> 
> "There is a rumor that there is an ancient well in the Jade Thicket," Vinny replies.
> 
> Sylemis ponders for a moment and then shakes his  head. "No, I've never heard of it. If it a local legend, no one has told me the sstory. Why does it matter?"



"I will tell you about it, just give me a minute to tend to our companions and guests."



Knightfall said:


> However, Villisihn Essendyl, his Court Sorcerer, is more than powerful enough to have conjured up this curse."
> 
> "Of course, Ramas could have had one of the high priests of the Temple of the Eternal Dragon curse me through powerful magicks, rarely used. I can't fathom why they would care that much about me. I was just a disgraced noble's bodyguard. Yes, that noble was of fair rank, but he wasn't the right hand of the emperor. His assassination wasn't empire sshattering."[/COLOR]



"This may not be a matter of the Emperor at all. Maybe the sorcerer has a tie with the noble you don't know about. Maybe your bloodline is somehow in the line for the throne. Maybe you know something even if you are not aware of it that could be damning. But you still assume it is because of your ties to The Dragori Empire and not because you're the most powerful druid in here...that is something you DO NOT know."



Knightfall said:


> Sss-sorcery is commonplace in the empire," Sylemis says. "But not all ssuch gifted individuals are like thiss evil Renegade they are hunting."



"I agree, not all sorcerers are evil megalomaniacs..." ... Akos looks at Lowenan ... "They might be lead on the wrong path or bound by their honor into doing wrong things...but not necessarily evil as paladins define it. Or they might be, but still be loyal and honorable. And return to the fold once they are betrayed."



Knightfall said:


> Florrie does note the tension, however. She glances suspiciously at Lowenan and then moves to speak directly to the Loremaster. "Is there something I should know about your _guests_? And please try not to be sly with me." She looks at Tim to see if the knight's face betrays him. "If there is more danger to all of us with them being here, I need to know. Right now." Her tone is firm but not aggressive. Her concern for those in the manor is obvious. "There are innocents here."



"I know there are innocents and we wouldn't be here if we had other options. These are the people pulled from the Magic Scar at the Gate of Scales. We are unsure of their loyalties and whether they were there by enchantment magic or by their own choice. At this moment, I would treat them as guards and nobles suspected of the crimes against the city, but without proof. By their location alone, they are linked to the Renegade and as such are potential threat if he can scry or send the beasts after them. We also encountered suspicious activity on our way here, potentially Dusk agents as you alread heard. People there in the corner should be kept safe, separate if possible and out of hearing and sight of critical assets and discussions until they can be properly debriefed. They may know much...or nothing...about the plans of the sorcerer. Anything they might say needs to be treated as potential red herring and evaluated in that light. We witnessed the betrayal, these here were thrown to the wolves as the saying goes without a moments thought...so there is a case for them to be just dupes. Or willing pawns at the hand of uncaring master. So...undecided."



Knightfall said:


> "Careful paladin," Lowenan immediately senses what Breva is doing. "Your ability is not admissible in a case at Bluffside's Tribunal, and you could help my case if you go too far." He glances towards Akos and Florrie. "Or you could get both of us killed here and now."
> "We are not doppelgangers," Rhilaseth adds quietly.
> 
> So far, Florrie hasn't noticed what Breva is doing.



"Quiet, both of you. Doppelganger would say he isn't one. You will be treated fairly as we were treated."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 1, 2022)

Returning to the old druid, Akos tells the story about _The Pool of Whispered Dreams_.
"There is rumored to be a magical well hidden somewhere deep in the Jade Thicket at the intersection of the Cardinal Wall and the Green Wall. The tales tell of an old pixie who blessed the waters in the well with its dying breath. The young nobles of Old City are constantly trying to find the well, but it is said that the well will only appear when the need it great and Bluffside is in peril. If the well does exist, it would cure the curse. It would be good for you, but the story indicates great peril for Bluffside."


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2022)

Breva nods politely at Lowenan, "not trying to build a case one way or another. I just don't like surprises. With all that has happened can you blame me?" 

He listens to Akos' tale of the well with interest. "I don't know how things are here most of the time, but since I've been here it surely feels like there is much need and peril in Bluffside. How much veracity do you ascribe to the tale? Sounds a bit like a fairy tale or at least a pixie tale. I have never put must faith in such solutions. A good sword arm and a brave heart have always seemed a more reliable fix for most troubles, but could this well really help?" He taps his chest. "If there is merit in it, I would seek it."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 10, 2022)

Scotley said:


> Breva nods politely at Lowenan, "not trying to build a case one way or another. I just don't like surprises. With all that has happened can you blame me?"
> 
> He listens to Akos' tale of the well with interest. "I don't know how things are here most of the time, but since I've been here it surely feels like there is much need and peril in Bluffside. How much veracity do you ascribe to the tale? Sounds a bit like a fairy tale or at least a pixie tale. I have never put must faith in such solutions. A good sword arm and a brave heart have always seemed a more reliable fix for most troubles, but could this well really help?" He taps his chest. "If there is merit in it, I would seek it."



"Good sword arm is all well and good, but when magic is involved it is hard to know when and how to apply it. The greatest generals know the real power in any conflict is information. The stories usually have some kernel of truth in them. They may be twisted, wrongly told or dramatized...we know there are things older than Bluffside here so it may be something, maybe part of the same mechanism powering the Iron gate, or some old natural phenomenon, but I'm fairly sure there is _something_." Akos responds. "Whether it is up to us or others to find is another story."


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 11, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods at Akos' words, then seems to think about it some more. Then, he pats Mutt on the back and gets up. He was considering having the dog move past each person in the room to be sure, but seeing Sylemis so comfortable lying against the canine, he decides to hold off on that course of action for now.
> 
> *"Let's go,"* he says to Breva and Custodio, ready to inspect the house. Apparently the kobold missed most of the conversation with Lowenan and Florrie, or he ignores it altogether.



Tuck and Mutt help Breva search the house for any signs of invaders or anything that might be out of place. They don't find anything that appears to be troubling. Once back in the main hall, Mutt settles back down next to the dragori druid and puts his head in the reptilian man's lap. Tuck lets the others know he didn't find anything out of place in the manor hours.

*"Of course, my skills are more at home on the streets."*



Neurotic said:


> "All curses are curable. It is only a matter of finding the release clause. If you can hold on a bit more, I'd be happy to help."
> 
> "This may not be a matter of the Emperor at all. Maybe the sorcerer has a tie with the noble you don't know about. Maybe your bloodline is somehow in the line for the throne. Maybe you know something even if you are not aware of it that could be damning. But you still assume it is because of your ties to The Dragori Empire and not because you're the most powerful druid in here...that is something you DO NOT know."



"I will hold on as long as needed," the dragori druid replies. "While my own magic hasn't been able to lift this curse, you skillss as a healer has given me hope."

Sylemis chuckles at Akos thought of him being in line for the throne. "That is not possible. I come from a clan that has no great lineage in the Dragori Empire. My clutch's hatching did not take place in Endikarr's Hatching Groundss, and I barely survived the onslaught of my brotherss and sisterss as we all vied for dominance and survival." He shakes his head. "And, you assume that my druid skillss are greater than your own fey abilities or I am the strongest druid in Bluffside. The High Sister of the Great Mother's Grove of Peace and Harmony is considerably more powerful than I and even she couldn't break this curse." Sylemis ponders for a moment. "There is the sel'varahn druidess Falina Edgewater who holds ssway over the Grove of the Sea Druid out on Sordadon. I had yet to beseech her for aid, as the High Sister felt certain she would not be able to break the curse either."

He sighs and leans towards the fire. "While my people don't have an aversion for water, the cold of the sea isn't the same as the warm waterss of the Serpent River." He turns to look at Akos. "You could be right that there could be something buried in the sandss of my homeland. Power and secretss are often the way of my people."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I know there are innocents and we wouldn't be here if we had other options. These are the people pulled from the Magic Scar at the Gate of Scales. We are unsure of their loyalties and whether they were there by enchantment magic or by their own choice. At this moment, I would treat them as guards and nobles suspected of the crimes against the city, but without proof. By their location alone, they are linked to the Renegade and as such are potential threat if he can scry or send the beasts after them. We also encountered suspicious activity on our way here, potentially Dusk agents as you already heard. People there in the corner should be kept safe, separate if possible and out of hearing and sight of critical assets and discussions until they can be properly debriefed. They may know much...or nothing...about the plans of the sorcerer. Anything they might say needs to be treated as potential red herring and evaluated in that light. We witnessed the betrayal, these here were thrown to the wolves as the saying goes without a moments thought...so there is a case for them to be just dupes. Or willing pawns at the hand of uncaring master. So...undecided."



Florrie listens. She is surprised at Akos' candor. She looks towards the prisoners with a mix of disproval and what might be pity. "We will help you keep them safe while you are here. I don't think the Renegade can scry on us here. Terger's family had this manor specially built for stealth -- even against magic. I don't know how strong the wards are but I'm certain the magic has been kept up."

"The magic is still in place," a deep voice resounds. Gerey walks into the room and bows to each of you. "It isn't completely infallible but the sorcerer would have to expend a great deal of effort to see into this house."

"It's good to see you, Mr. Aumberden," Custodio says.

"And all of you, as well," the warden replies melodically. "It is good that you have come. I have news for you all."

"First, we escort our guests upstairs and let them rest, securely," Custodio insists. He looks at Vinny. "There are two rooms at the end of the hall that should be fine."

"Secure them as you see best," Florrie says. "We Lanterns are here to help, so if you need us to help guard them, I will put half-a-dozen guards in the hall outside the rooms you've selected." She looks at Akos as if she wants to say something else but then glances towards the prisoners.



Scotley said:


> Breva nods politely at Lowenan, "not trying to build a case one way or another. I just don't like surprises. With all that has happened can you blame me?"



"I guess not."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Quiet, both of you. Doppelganger would say he isn't one. You will be treated fairly as we were treated."



Rhilaseth looks like he's going to say something but Lowenan puts up his hand and other ex-guard stays silent.

Custodio, Vinny, and Florrie escort the prisoners upstairs and she gathers up several Lanterns and orders them to stand guard in the hall. "Stay alert and be ready for anything."

"Yes, Miss Whiteshadow," one of the Lanterns replies. "We keep out eyes open for any thing unusual."

"Watch for scrying sensors," Vinny notes. He and Custodio go through both rooms and doublecheck all the furniture.

They put Lady Arnona in one of the rooms by herself. Custodio and Vinny debate putting Silagord in a different room from Lowenan and Rhilaseth, but decide against it. The three men are shut into a small room with two beds, a sinlge sidetable, and no window. The other room is a big larger with a single bed and a small circular window the size of Mutt's head. Custodio makes sure it is shuttered and locked.

"I suggest you sleep and don't try to do anything else," Custodio insists as he, Vinny, and the Lanterns deprive the ex-guards of their armor and anything else that isn't just normal clothing.

Lady Arnona quickly falls into the small bed and is soon fast asleep again. Lowenan instructs Silagord to take one bed. He takes the other while Rhilaseth sits on the floor with his back against the wall. Silagord falls asleep with his cat curled up on his chest. The other two ex-guards keep their eyes on the door until it is closed and locked from the outside.

"Check on them regularly," Custodio insists to the guards. "But, let the woman rest more soundly. She was badly wounded and nearly died."

The guards look to Florrie and she nods.

Custodio and Vinny return to the main hall just in time to here Akos describe the well to Sylemis. Florrie follows them down a few moments later once she's inspected the entire hallway and makes sure all the other rooms windows are secure and their doors are locked.



Neurotic said:


> Returning to the old druid, Akos tells the story about _The Pool of Whispered Dreams_.
> "There is rumored to be a magical well hidden somewhere deep in the Jade Thicket at the intersection of the Cardinal Wall and the Green Wall. The tales tell of an old pixie who blessed the waters in the well with its dying breath. The young nobles of Old City are constantly trying to find the well, but it is said that the well will only appear when the need it great and Bluffside is in peril. If the well does exist, it would cure the curse. It would be good for you, but the story indicates great peril for Bluffside."



"Hmm, while I've heard of that old thicket, I've never heard anything about thiss well. If it is a local legend, it might be one the people of Old City guard more closely from those not born here. Of course, researching sstrange wellss isn't my hobby." He stands and walks over to Akos. "Since your fey magic has helped me, thiss well could remove the curse, if it is truly as powerful as you believe."

"If the current crisis is not enough of 'a time of great peril', then I don't know what else would have to happen for the well to appear," Gerey adds. He turns to Breva. "I do have some other news for you. I looked into the missing guards for you, as I said I would when you were here before. I was able to find out to where young Mr. Nathaniel Aceron disappeared. He is currently hiding out at the Black Cat Tavern near the South Gate. He has spent the last few nights there drinking and gambling. The owner is an old friend of mine. Maiya is keeping her eye on him and making sure he doesn't get knifed. She tells me that he seems very nervous and keeps talking about needing to head out to the countryside. His family has a second home out in the valley."

"Gerey, I could kiss you," Custodio says with a laugh.

"Yes, well, I was unable to completely track down Mr. Geoffrey Suggitt, I'm afraid to say," the warden replies. "One of my contacts did mention seeing him near the Golden Lantern by the Gardens several days ago. That was before you all disappeared under the Gate of Scales." Gerey notes the surprised looks on all of your faces. "News travels fast among the Lanterns, and I was once a member in my youth."

"You really shouldn't have told them that," Florrie says.

"Nonsense, these are good people who have become heroes in this city faster than I've ever seen before, and for all the right reasons," he chastises. "It is worth noting that the old Suggitt Manor sits on the same street as the Black Cat Tavern, but Maiya has not seen Mr. Suggitt near the manor or in the tavern."

"We should rest up and go get Aceron."

"We should worry more about _Waldo_," Vinny replies.

"And the Dusk," Falen adds. He wonders why these missing guards are important.

"There's more," Gerey adds. "I was able to also find out what happened to the other missing guard. Mr. Titan Razeart, it seems, deserted his post for the sake of love. He has been smitten with elf woman from the Coldwind Forest for many years. He has a friend in Bluffside Mountain Rangers who came to him last week and told him his love was in great peril. The ranger is a half-elf named Petrian and one of my contacts in the rangers was able to find out that Mr. Razeart left the city to got to try to save her. He hasn't been heard from since, but it is doubtful he is still alive."

"That's just sad," Florrie says. She looks down at the floor and shakes her head.

"I will never judge a man who is willing to die for love," Gerey says.



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> He listens to Akos' tale of the well with interest. "I don't know how things are here most of the time, but since I've been here it surely feels like there is much need and peril in Bluffside. How much veracity do you ascribe to the tale? Sounds a bit like a fairy tale or at least a pixie tale. I have never put must faith in such solutions. A good sword arm and a brave heart have always seemed a more reliable fix for most troubles, but could this well really help?" He taps his chest. "If there is merit in it, I would seek it."





Neurotic said:


> "Good sword arm is all well and good, but when magic is involved it is hard to know when and how to apply it. The greatest generals know the real power in any conflict is information. The stories usually have some kernel of truth in them. They may be twisted, wrongly told or dramatized...we know there are things older than Bluffside here so it may be something, maybe part of the same mechanism powering the Iron gate, or some old natural phenomenon, but I'm fairly sure there is _something_." Akos responds. "Whether it is up to us or others to find is another story."



"Seeking the well is a good idea, for Sylemis' sake," Custodio agrees. "But if we get to distracted by other things, _Waldo_ will have more time in his planar enclave to prepare for us or send his Loyalists to ambush us. And Falen is right, we really need to worry about these new assassins on the streets."

"I have not been able to find out anything about them," Gerey notes. "All I know is they appeared suddenly on the streets and are a deadly danger at night."

"You didn't find out anything about the creature in the Gardens did you?" Vinny asks the warden.

"Only rumors," Gerey shrugs. "If there is truly something in there, it hasn't come out into the open since it was encountered by the guards and the Loyalists who ambushed them. With the Gardens now closed, the Lanterns are having trouble getting in there."

"The Elitess are allowing some of the Tenderss to keep looking after the more delicate plantss," Sylemis adds. "They are keeping all otherss out, even the Regularss."

*"They don't trust them,"* Tuck says. *"The Lord Commander said as much in this message,"* the kobold urban ranger produces the note again and hands it to anyone who wishes to read it again.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2022)

Breva considers all that he has heard. "Can it be coincidence that all these guards deserted their post around the same time? It feels too structured. I know we have many things to do, but I think we must go to the Black Cat Tavern and see this Nathaniel Aceron to discover what inspired him to hide out." He shakes his head and begins to pace. A man of action, he is less comfortable with sitting and considering. "Waldo, the creature in the gardens, the well, assassins in the streets. We have many things to do. But I can only see an easy direct action with Mr. Aceron." He looks to the others in turn. "How can we pursue any of these other things? I would hear your thoughts."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 17, 2022)

"I didn't say anything about going in the thicket ourselves. Master Sylemis with some guards could go and look. The cure is potentially his to have, he understands nature and, if it is fey phenomenon, might speak with any guardians there."
Akos thinks for a moment
"About the monster...it is near the place where the planar rift door was detected. It, the monster I mean, may have entered the portal. Or even be called there. Or released from there. The Renegade is obviously fond of using various things of dubious nature. We've already seen a golem, a mimic, doppelgangers and a demon."
Losing focus for the moment he starts the lecture
"Such creatures are often unfathomable, coming for the wolds vastly different..."
He shakes his head.
"Anyhow. Each of these by themselves are not a threat to the group such as ours, but may be to a general populace and if he plans a distraction, releasing one such could be devastating, forcing The Five out from their secured areas. Thus, we should really get on with the reports and such and continue with the tracking. While we wait for the flower to be crafted or found, we could look into the thicket and at night so we provoke the assassins at the same time. Or we could simply go and crash the thieves guild."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 20, 2022)

Florrie said:
			
		

> She looks at Tim to see if the knight's face betrays him. "If there is more danger to all of us with them being here, I need to know. Right now." Her tone is firm but not aggressive. Her concern for those in the manor is obvious. "There are innocents here."




*Tim says,* "The kobold who gave me the evil eye slipped by us; we lost him in the tavern crowd. I was worried that perhaps he was a Doppelganger, but of course, I have no proof, so I am double-guessing myself. It could just be simple paranoia. Dealing with Mani was very stressful for me. I don't like it when things aren't black and white. I like knowing clearly and plainly who my enemy is, so that I can take the fight to them directly, and see justice done. The law is where I operate. Gray areas are a hindrance, a nuisance, and a terrible waste of time and resources. All of these things weigh heavily on my mind. That's as straightforward and as simple as I know how to put it, Florrie. But these prisoners aren't a danger to anyone. They are IN danger. Which is why we need to deliver them to their confinement as soon as possible."


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 24, 2022)

Tuck nods, agreeing with Tim.

*"Very few of the troubles we are facing are black-and-white, right now. The one thing that is, however, is that Waldo is causing so much pain and death that he has to be stopped."*

He looks around, catching everyone's eyes in turn. Not only to get their attention, but also to gauge whether or not they react as he would expect, or instead act in a suspicious, out-of-character way...

*"The sooner we end his influence, the easier everything else becomes. What do we need to get to him? If it's that flower, where can we find another in our moment of need?"*

He lets his last words linger for a moment before looking over at Sylemis, apologetically. The kobold obviously thinks of the Pool of Whispered Dreams.

*"I'm sorry, my friend. The City is in great need..."*


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 25, 2022)

Scotley said:


> Breva considers all that he has heard. "Can it be coincidence that all these guards deserted their post around the same time? It feels too structured. I know we have many things to do, but I think we must go to the Black Cat Tavern and see this Nathaniel Aceron to discover what inspired him to hide out." He shakes his head and begins to pace. A man of action, he is less comfortable with sitting and considering. "Waldo, the creature in the gardens, the well, assassins in the streets. We have many things to do. But I can only see an easy direct action with Mr. Aceron." He looks to the others in turn. "How can we pursue any of these other things? I would hear your thoughts."



"Pursuing Waldo should be our focus, but without the flower to use to open the portal, we cannot get to him," Custodio replies. "If Mr. Aceron has useful information, we need to get it out of him... even if we have to offer him some sort of incentive. If he's been in league with the Renegade, he should still face some sort of justice, but that might just be ostracizing him from Bluffside."

"Can you make that deal with him?" Florrie asks.

"The Lord Commander has been willing to let us take the lead in uncovering all of Waldo's plots," Custodio says. "I don't think he'd worry too much about one corrupt guard... depending on how far that corruption goes."



Neurotic said:


> "I didn't say anything about going in the thicket ourselves. Master Sylemis with some guards could go and look. The cure is potentially his to have, he understands nature and, if it is fey phenomenon, might speak with any guardians there."



"I am willing to sseek the well," Sylemis notes. "With some help."

"I'd rather you stay here," Florrie replies. "The Lanterns can hunt for this well."

"If the legend iss true, it might not appear for you or your Lanterns," the dragori druid notes. "It might not even appear for me."

"You and I can go together, Master Sylemis," Gerey offers. "I'm still spry enough to face any dangers the two of us may encounter. Carter can help watch over Stormgrove in my absence. He is quite capable."

Florrie looks surprised by Gerey's offer but doesn't counter the older Lantern.

"I will keep your staff on their toes," the halfling man says as he steps down from the bench next to the large table.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos thinks for a moment
> "About the monster...it is near the place where the planar rift door was detected. It, the monster I mean, may have entered the portal. Or even be called there. Or released from there. The Renegade is obviously fond of using various things of dubious nature. We've already seen a golem, a mimic, doppelgangers and a demon."
> Losing focus for the moment he starts the lecture
> "Such creatures are often unfathomable, coming for the wolds vastly different..."



"That assumes the creature was let loose in the Gardens by the sorcerer," Gerey notes. "So far, the Lanterns haven't found any evidence that is true. Yes, it did appear in the Gardens when their were Loyalists there, but evidence says it attacked them not the two Regulars that the Loyalists ambushed themselves. It left one guard alive and carried off the dead Loyalists."

"They could have lost control of it," Custodio suggests.

"Perhaps, but I don't think so," Gerey adds.

"So, you don't think it is a threat?" Florrie asks.

"I do not know, but we should not assume it is in league with the sorcerer without real evidence," the warden replies.

"So, it could be an ally?" Custodio ponders. "That would change things... maybe we've had this wrong. What if Waldo wants to capture the creature? And if it hasn't been seen, maybe he's finally caught it."



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim says,* "The kobold who gave me the evil eye slipped by us; we lost him in the tavern crowd. I was worried that perhaps he was a Doppelganger, but of course, I have no proof, so I am double-guessing myself. It could just be simple paranoia. Dealing with Mani was very stressful for me. I don't like it when things aren't black and white. I like knowing clearly and plainly who my enemy is, so that I can take the fight to them directly, and see justice done. The law is where I operate. Gray areas are a hindrance, a nuisance, and a terrible waste of time and resources. All of these things weigh heavily on my mind. That's as straightforward and as simple as I know how to put it, Florrie. But these prisoners aren't a danger to anyone. They are IN danger. Which is why we need to deliver them to their confinement as soon as possible."





JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods, agreeing with Tim.
> 
> *"Very few of the troubles we are facing are black-and-white, right now. The one thing that is, however, is that Waldo is causing so much pain and death that he has to be stopped."*



"Agreed," Custodio says. "We need to get into his enclave and bring him to justice. Mr. Aceron might know where to find another zunsum to use to get through the portal. If he doesn't, then he might know something else useful."

"If the pool is fey in originss," Sylemis considers. "Perhapss it could be connected to the flower." The dragori druid gets to his feet and nods to Gerey. "I am ready when you are, warden."

"Take a couple of the Lanterns with you," Florrie insists.

"Prudent," Gerey nods in assent.

Florrie turns to Tim. "We can keep your prisoners here or we can secretly take them to the Military District and have them locked away somewhere safe and away from prying eyes. There are secret ways out of this manor. I didn't want to mention it in front of your prisoners, but we can take them through several tunnels that lead out of the district. There is another tunnel that leads to Lady Pomander's Estate. It was how the Lord Commander got The Five out of Old City."

"You Lanterns do have a lot of secrets," Custodio says. "Do you have a map of these tunnels?"

"That would risk someone discovering them and using them against the city," Florrie replies. "While the best of the Lanterns know most of the tunnels, none of us are taught the full extent of the passageways. Not even Terger knows them all, and the tunnels aren't to be used unless their is a dire threat to the city."

"So, you've been using them a lot?" Custodio asks.

"Yes. Since the Loyalists and the Dusk have begun appearing on the streets out of nowhere. We thought they might have discovered them, but we're certain they don't know they exist. It's the only way we've been able to counter them, so far."

"You will take their prisoners to a secure location another way," Gerey insists to Florrie. "The Lantern Depths are not to be shown to anyone who poses any sort of risk to Bluffside."

Florrie shrugs. "It was just a thought. We could bind and blindfold them."

"There are dangerous things down there. Traps... monsters..." Gerey snaps, clearly irritated. "Even *us* using them is a risk. You know that."

Florrie nods.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He shakes his head.
> "Anyhow. Each of these by themselves are not a threat to the group such as ours, but may be to a general populace and if he plans a distraction, releasing one such could be devastating, forcing The Five out from their secured areas. Thus, we should really get on with the reports and such and continue with the tracking. While we wait for the flower to be crafted or found, we could look into the thicket and at night so we provoke the assassins at the same time. Or we could simply go and crash the thieves guild."



"I'm all for going after the guild," Custodio adds. "But maybe we go confront Mr. Aceron first. If he doesn't know how to get into the enclave, then maybe he knows something about the guild or The Dusk."

Falen knows he needs to tell them about his conversation with the Praefectus at the Ticinum Delagacy regarding the death of the ambassador and his connection to both Phelix and The Dusk. Yes, he's was sworn to secrecy, but could the news have reached the ears of the Lanterns. He tests Gerey. "Warden, I'm wondering. Have you heard anything about the Ticinum Delagacy? I have a friend there who lent me a cot when I first arrived in the city. Has it come under attack?"

"Hmm, I haven't heard anything," Gerey replies. "You are worried about your friend?"

"A little. He's a scribe there," Falen nods. "His name is Vel Faunus Amphion. He's a strange fellow and can get distracted." He sighs. "In truth, I'm more worried he's wondering why I disappeared all of a sudden. I don't want him wandering the streets looking for me. The Dusk might be looking for me through him or the others at the embassy."

"We will make enquiries," Gerey motions to Florrie. She nods and heads out of the room. "Do not worry about this friend of yours. We will make sure he is safe."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He looks around, catching everyone's eyes in turn. Not only to get their attention, but also to gauge whether or not they react as he would expect, or instead act in a suspicious, out-of-character way...
> 
> *"The sooner we end his influence, the easier everything else becomes. What do we need to get to him? If it's that flower, where can we find another in our moment of need?"*



The only one who seems in distress is Falen. He looks very worried. Could this friend of his be more like family to him?

"It is known to grow in the ruins of Sem La Vah," Gerey replies. "But the ruins are expansive and can be dangerous, especially at night. The zunsum usually blooms only at night."

*"And it must be open,"* Vinny says. *"If I'm remembering correctly."*

"Yes, its magic will only work if the crystalline flower has bloomed," Custodio says. "I saw that in one of the reports on the flower. The Wizard Council keeps a tight control on them. Its beauty rarely leads to peaceful outcomes, although it can be used to enhance not only portals, but also the creation of magical items."

"There are rumors that there is a bloom kept in perpetual twilight in the Lord Mayor's personal garden," Carter says. "It might still be in the estate's garden if the Wizard Council hasn't confiscated it."

"And what are the chances they haven't taken it," Custodio says. "I'm not sure we can trust them either." He looks at Vinny. "No offense."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> He lets his last words linger for a moment before looking over at Sylemis, apologetically. The kobold obviously thinks of the Pool of Whispered Dreams.
> 
> *"I'm sorry, my friend. The City is in great need..."*



"And you must help protect it," the dragori druid replies. "I will go with Gerey and the Lanternss to try to find thiss well. Perhapss it will give me a chance to live a longer life or it will be connected to the bloom." Sylemis steps back and bows to Exemplars.

Gerey bows as well.

The two if them leave the room heading towards the back of the manor.

"So, Mr. Aceron first at the Black Cat, or do we raid the thieves' guild?" Custodio asks.

"If the guild knows you're on to them," Carter says. "They might have moved their hideout."


----------



## Neurotic (Feb 25, 2022)

Knightfall said:


> "Pursuing Waldo should be our focus, but without the flower to use to open the portal, we cannot get to him," Custodio replies. "If Mr. Aceron has useful information, we need to get it out of him... even if we have to offer him some sort of incentive. If he's been in league with the Renegade, he should still face some sort of justice, but that might just be ostracizing him from Bluffside."
> 
> "Can you make that deal with him?" Florrie asks.
> 
> "The Lord Commander has been willing to let us take the lead in uncovering all of Waldo's plots," Custodio says. "I don't think he'd worry too much about one corrupt guard... depending on how far that corruption goes."



"Once he knows we know by confronting him, he has nothing but information to barter for his freedom. If we agree up front he will be thrown out of Bluffside, but free, Im sure we can work something out."



Knightfall said:


> "That assumes the creature was let loose in the Gardens by the sorcerer," Gerey notes. "So far, the Lanterns haven't found any evidence that is true. Yes, it did appear in the Gardens when their were Loyalists there, but evidence says it attacked them not the two Regulars that the Loyalists ambushed themselves. It left one guard alive and carried off the dead Loyalists."
> 
> "They could have lost control of it," Custodio suggests.
> 
> ...



"I don't assume it is either under control of the sorcerer or let out of the tower. But if it wondered INTO the tower, it may NOW be under the control. Assuming it went in ofcourse. If we can find it in the gardens and if we're allowed to negotiate with it..." Akos looks at Sylemis "...to be left in the gardens under conditions...maybe all it wants is to find a home...or return to one if it is from the First World."



Knightfall said:


> "If the pool is fey in originss," Sylemis considers. "Perhapss it could be connected to the flower." The dragori druid gets to his feet and nods to Gerey. "I am ready when you are, warden."



"Maybe we could aid you if there is no flower to be had immediately. Lanterns can pick up master Aceron, I'm sure."



Knightfall said:


> "You will take their prisoners to a secure location another way," Gerey insists to Florrie. "The Lantern Depths are not to be shown to anyone who poses any sort of risk to Bluffside."
> 
> Florrie shrugs. "It was just a thought. We could bind and blindfold them."



"The magics exist that can trace whereabouts of a person. Especially if someone leaves something of theirs on the trail. You shouldn't bring anyone connected to the sorcerer into these tunnels or even let them know they exist."



Knightfall said:


> "I'm all for going after the guild," Custodio adds. "But maybe we go confront Mr. Aceron first. If he doesn't know how to get into the enclave, then maybe he knows something about the guild or The Dusk."



"I am ready to follow the instructions the city agrees on. We can do a lot of things, but cannot be in two places at once. The Well is the most unknown quantity, potentially dangerous, but also potentially non-issue. Mister Aceron is just a human who can be aprehended and only thing is keeping him alive long enough to confess everything. The thieves guild is time sensitive issue if they know we know about them. The Dusk are a threat, but unless we know their headquarters we cannot prevent them from popping up around the city. The blossom is rare and we would need to leave the city for some time. Where would you prefer us?

Personally, I'm most intrigued by the well. And we may escort them if the tavern is no the way."



Knightfall said:


> "And what are the chances they haven't taken it," Custodio says. "I'm not sure we can trust them either." He looks at Vinny. "No offense."



Akos frowns at this.
"This is not the time to let rivalries and minor intolerances get in the way of cooperation between goodly forces. If they have taken it, we must  trust it was to safeguard it or attack the renegade. Unless you know something specific? I'm sure not all wizards are trustworthy, there are always power-hungry or weak men, regardless of their vocation. But starting with distrust leads into paranoia and prevents cooperation."




Knightfall said:


> "And you must help protect it," the dragori druid replies. "I will go with Gerey and the Lanternss to try to find thiss well. Perhapss it will give me a chance to live a longer life or it will be connected to the bloom." Sylemis steps back and bows to Exemplars.
> 
> Gerey bows as well.
> 
> ...




Akos looks after the druid and looks back at Custodio, Carter and Florrie.
"Well? Where do we go next?"


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 25, 2022)

*"That flower is the key,"* Tuck says with conviction. *"I'm loathe to suggest it, but we could split up to follow these different threads. Alternatively, we could go from one to the other."*









*OOC:*


How close to each other are the locations?
1. Lord Mayor's Garden
2. Wizards' council
3. The well
4. Black Cat (Mr. Aceron)
5. Ruins of Sem La Vah
6. The Guild

Personally I think numbers 1, 2, 3 and 5 hold the most promise, but I'm curious about proximity and therefore ease of reaching.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2022)

"I think the Black Cat still holds the quickest and easiest step. I say we start there and make our next choice based on what Mr. Aceron says. But I will follow the will of the majority. "


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 6, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> "Once he knows we know by confronting him, he has nothing but information to barter for his freedom. If we agree up front he will be thrown out of Bluffside, but free, I'm sure we can work something out."



"Agreed. If Mr. Aceron can tell us something about Waldo's plans or these damnable thieves & assassins, then banishment could be the best choice for his punishment," Custodio says. "Of course, it will depend on the level of his guilt." The Vanquisher cleric pauses. "There is also the issue of his family. While the Acerons aren't a major merchant or noble family, they do have some influence in Old City. If he is banished, Lord Aceron might object. I don't know very much about their family, so I'm not sure how angry Lord Aceron might become if Nathaniel is ostracized."

"I wouldn't worry about that too much," Carter suggests. "It's more important to get to the truth and stop the renegade's plans." The halfling butler goes over to check on Lavia who is still sleeping. She seems completely exhausted and has barely stirred.

"Is she okay?" Custodio askings the man.

"She is fine. Just tired and a bit overwhelmed. The attack on Oakfirst's old manor really scared her. She's not a warrior, and she was in shock for a while. She's been unable to rest since it happened." He talks in hushed tones. "It's good to see her more serene now." He motions for one of the Lanterns to take her out of the room. "Find a place for her to continue to remain at rest."

The Lantern nods and picks up the halfling woman in a bundle of blankets and carries her out of the room and down the hall.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I don't assume it is either under control of the sorcerer or let out of the tower. But if it wondered INTO the tower, it may NOW be under the control. Assuming it went in of course. If we can find it in the gardens and if we're allowed to negotiate with it..." Akos looks at Sylemis "...to be left in the gardens under conditions...maybe all it wants is to find a home...or return to one if it is from the First World."



Sylemis nods in assent.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Maybe we could aid you if there is no flower to be had immediately. Lanterns can pick up master Aceron, I'm sure."



"We will go ahead to sseek the well," Sylemis says before he and Gerey leave. "If you come after uss, finding it could be easier."

Florrie returns to the room and whispers something to Falen. He nods in thanks.



JustinCase said:


> *"That flower is the key,"* Tuck says with conviction. *"I'm loathe to suggest it, but we could split up to follow these different threads. Alternatively, we could go from one to the other."*



"I can set the Lanterns on this Aceron person," Florrie offers. "We will take him into custody and bring him here. We can do it quickly and quietly."

"And the last time we split up -- while I was with Breva and Tim -- the Loyalists and their allies tried to ambush us," Custodio adds. "Plus, they came after Mani while you were divided."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "The magics exist that can trace whereabouts of a person. Especially if someone leaves something of theirs on the trail. You shouldn't bring anyone connected to the sorcerer into these tunnels or even let them know they exist."



Florrie nods. "We'll keep them here, for now."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I am ready to follow the instructions the city agrees on. We can do a lot of things, but cannot be in two places at once. The Well is the most unknown quantity, potentially dangerous, but also potentially non-issue. Mister Aceron is just a human who can be apprehended and only thing is keeping him alive long enough to confess everything. The thieves guild is time sensitive issue if they know we know about them. The Dusk are a threat, but unless we know their headquarters we cannot prevent them from popping up around the city. The blossom is rare and we would need to leave the city for some time. Where would you prefer us?
> 
> Personally, I'm most intrigued by the well. And we may escort them if the tavern is on the way."



"I'd say go with Gerey and Sylemis before they leave," Carter suggests. "Take them to the edge of the thicket and then decide from there."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos frowns at this.
> "This is not the time to let rivalries and minor intolerances get in the way of cooperation between goodly forces. If they have taken it, we must  trust it was to safeguard it or attack the renegade. Unless you know something specific? I'm sure not all wizards are trustworthy, there are always power-hungry or weak men, regardless of their vocation. But starting with distrust leads into paranoia and prevents cooperation."



"While I trust Vinny," Custodio says. "I don't know how much I trust the leaders of the wizard guild. They did send some of their people into the enclave, after all. Maybe they went in to try to kill Waldo and his followers or maybe they're trying to negotiate a peace. I hope they aren't working with the renegade, but there isn't any way to know for sure without asking them."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos looks after the druid and looks back at Custodio, Carter and Florrie.
> "Well? Where do we go next?"



"I vote for the Black Cat," Custodio replies. "Tim?"

The large fighter nods in agreement.

*OOC:* T.H. just messaged me through Facebook that he chooses the Black Cat.



Scotley said:


> "I think the Black Cat still holds the quickest and easiest step. I say we start there and make our next choice based on what Mr. Aceron says. But I will follow the will of the majority. "



*"I agree,"* Vinny says.

"As I said, escort Gerey and Sylemis to the edge of the thicket and then if you feel you must divide and conquer, so be it. But be very careful. The Loyalists seem to be everywhere," Carter says.

"And there is The Dusk," Falen says. "Let's start with the Black Cat and then go to check this magical well out afterwards." Falen seems intrigued by the well.

Custodio looks at Akos. "If you want to go with Gerey and Sylemis to look for the well while we confront Mr. Aceron, I'm not going to try to stop you. But if we split up, then we better be sure on a plan."

You all head out of the room towards the back of the manor. Gerey is there wiith Sylemis and two Dark Lanterns. Gerey has put on some fine leather armor and is carrying a slim shortblade while the dragori druid simply wears his normal clothes. He holds his staff with both hands and he's added a pouch for his spell components. He is in good spirits.

Gerey leads them into the kitchen and then down some sort steps into a large pantry. The Lanterns move a short table away from the northern wall as the Warden of Stormgrove Manor pulls a single stone out of the wall and then reaches in to twist something. The wall shifts back and then slides to the east.

"So, is the way into your secret passages?" Custodio asks.

"No, this is just a quick escape tunnel. The way into the Lantern Depths is hidden elsewhere in the manor. As I said, it is not for non-Lanterns. It is much too dangerous without dozens of Lanterns guiding the way. This will get out of Stormgrove without anyone watching being able to see us leave."

Gerey leads the ways with one of the Lanterns who lights the way with a _dancing lights_ spell. The other Lantern takes up the rear alongside Custodio. She carries a lit torch and pauses just inside the entrance to the passageway to watch as Florrie closes the secret door behind you. The passageway down is 20 feet of steps before coming to a tight corridor that runs under the grounds of the manor. Tim finds the tight corridor to be a pain. He is forced to stoop and struggle through the passageway with only a few places where he can stand and stretch. This goes on for several minutes until the group ascends a spiral staircase into a small house.

The house is obviously a Dark Lantern safehouse. The group finds itself escorted out of a back door, which leads into a narrow alleyway next to an orphanage known as Daybreak House. Gerey lets Tuck and the other Exemplars lead the way out of the alleyway past a tall tower. Eventually you reach the Green Gateway, which stands open but is guards by several Bluffside Elites. Custodio and Vinny go ahead to have the guards let you through quickly and quietly.

Morning has ended and many are now heading back to work after having a midday meal. On the other side of the gate, you find that the South Ward is bustle of activity. Merchants are hawking their wares on the streets and several eateries are doing brisk business. However, the mood is still subdued. The citizens are keeping to the main streets unless they have to go to a specific shop or their home. The people of Old City are on edge. When a food cart tips over, several young waifs jump at the noise and take shelter in a nearby shop until they are sure it is safe to come out. Others move to help the food vendor while the Elites at the gate move into investigate what happened. It turns out be nothing... just an old wheel giving out.

Gerey and Sylemis turn west towards Spindle's Apothecary, which sits near the eastern edge of the Jade Thicket. The two Lanterns go with them down the side street alongside the tangled trees and shrubs of the old thicket. Creeping vines stretch up the stones of the inner wall next to the thicket, but they are cut away near the top. The four of them quickly disappear into the greenery.

Tuck knows the way the Black Cat Tavern. You are soon at a medium-sized building with three floors. The double doors leading into the tavern stand open and the common room is quiet large, full of patrons, and several minstrels playing. The Exemplars are hardly noticed until Big Tim enters the tavern. A few eyes stray towards him, but the tavern doesn't grow silent. Some seem to know who you are and a few glasses are raised in salute. Everyone is enjoying a bounty of food and drink and the staff works hard to keep everyone happy.

A very tall and very attractive rakasta woman is making the rounds among the patrons. She is impeccable dressed and her fur is pitch black except for several white splotches on her face and neck. She wears a pristine white eyepatch embroidered with gold thread over her left eye. Silver earrings pierce her tall catlike ear and are connected by a silver chain. Her fingers are adorned with rings of various sorts and when she smiles, you can see that several of her sharp teeth are capped in adamantine.

Maiya Raviron, the owner of the Black Cat Tavern.

She manages to weave her way through the crowd to you, gracefully. She stands nearly as tall at Big Tim with her eyes being just under the big man's chin. She lets out a quick whistle and the staff clear a large table near the front of the tavern. She leads you to the table and chairs are found for everyone. She even brings out a large chair for Tim.

"You are such a pretty puppy," she coos to Mutt. She rubs his cheeks and pats the big dog on the head, unworried by the dog's size.

She waits until you are all seated. She sits on the edge of tall stool next to the table and whistles again. The minstrels switch to more serene song and the noise in the tavern hushes. A young half-elf with a songbird voice begins singing a breathtaking ballad and all eyes shift to her.

"Young Nathaniel Aceron is over there at the end of the bar," Maiya says in a low wispy voice so you can hear her clearly but no one else can. "He's a bit waterlogged, but I've been feeding him some free food to keep him from floating away."

At the end of the bar is Mr. Aceron. He is dressed in the clothes of a well-to-do aristocrat with too much coin and very little sense of style. He is obviously drunk but he isn't so besotted that he can't turn to watch the waifish half-elven woman sing. He is transfixed by her and forgets his drink and food while she sings. He does have the bearings of a warrior and there is a sword on his hip. If he's wearing any armor, it is under his clothes.

"I hope you will be diplomatic with him," Maiya insists firmly. "No fighting in my tavern. No exceptions." Her long tail twists around her body as she glances at each of you. "Now, what would you like. We have a wide variety of dishes and spirits," she says a bit louder.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2022)

_Cats and dogs getting along so well. When will this city stop shocking me with new wonders_. Breva ponders. He is momentarily detracted by the young half-elf, but it quickly brings himself back to business. "We are not here to pick a fight. We really just need a little information. If there is violence it will not be our doing. I must say the fellow looks rather more expensively dressed than I would have expected. Has he said aught of his troubles to anyone?"


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 8, 2022)

Tuck nods at Maiya gratefully as he orders a simple weak ale and just a bit of chicken for him and Mutt.

*"He's fierce,"* the kobold warns her of his dog companion, *"But he knows how to behave indoors."*

Mutt is loving the affection he receives from the tavernkeeper, and he keeps pushing his nose under her hand to keep her from stopping. His tail wags dangerously close to a few drinks on a nearby table, and as the patrons there seem too preoccupied with the singing half-elf, Tuck moves Mutt away from that table with his whole body.

*"Good to finally meet you, Maiyra,"* he greets, welcoming the opportunity to make a new contact.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Mar 10, 2022)

"Huh? oh, no fights. Right" Vinny is paying attention to the minstrel vocalist until the mention of food and drink.

"Uh, red wine and some stew and a chunk of bread, please"


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 17, 2022)

Scotley said:


> _Cats and dogs getting along so well. When will this city stop shocking me with new wonders_. Breva ponders. He is momentarily detracted by the young half-elf, but it quickly brings himself back to business. "We are not here to pick a fight. We really just need a little information. If there is violence it will not be our doing. I must say the fellow looks rather more expensively dressed than I would have expected. Has he said aught of his troubles to anyone?"



Maiya looks towards the young nobleman. "Melchior, that's my barman, told me that Mr. Aceron had been headed out of the district to the countryside where his family has a substantial estate in the pastoral lands north of the city. He told Mel something about not feeling safe in his family's manor home here in Old City. When he arrived here, he was wearing his uniform a heavy rucksack and carrying another large bag filled with clothes. I doubt he was planning to come back to Old City."

The rakasta woman motions for one her servers to come over to the table. She then crouches down next to Breva and makes it look like she is whispering in his ear, but she speaks just loud enough for all of you to hear. "He changed out of his uniform and has been trying to blend in with the crowd each night. The first night he was here he didn't leave his room, but I guess boredom got the best of him. He's been drinking to excess each night since."

"How long has he been here?" Custodio asks.

"He's been here since the first night you started looking for him and Mr. Suggitt. I believe it was the same night you caught that doppelganger. Nathaniel tried to get through the South Gate, but word had gotten out that he was considered to be idle from his position in the Gardens, and he was told to report to the barracks for disciplinary action. He came here instead."

"And no one from the Regulars came for him?"

"I don't think they know he's here. And now the city is in crisis, and they don't seem to have time for a lowly guard that has left his post. He's not the only Regular who has chosen to neglect his duties or simply desert instead of facing the renegade's Loyalists or these damn assassins that have invaded the city."

"The Dusk," Falen notes.

"Yes, but lets not spread that name around too much," Maiya insists as she stands up straight and pats Breva on the shoulder. "While we know that's what they are called, the general populace doesn't know all the details off these assassins' origins. They are infamous in the southern lands and the last thing we need is more panic."

Falen nods.

"I can set aside one of the private rooms upstairs for you and pretend to lure him up there with the promise of some discreet services he's been asking for over and over. I keep telling him that the Black Cat is *not* that sort of place, but he thinks his coin should be able to buy him anything he desires." She shakes her head is disgust. "What people get up to on their own time is their own business, but I cannot stand places like the Black Boudoir in the Theater Ward."

She muses for a moment. "No, I'll simply say you want to buy him a drink. I don't think he would recognize his own mother in his current state. That will get him to your table instead, but if you find him unwilling to talk, try to get him out of my tavern."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck nods at Maiya gratefully as he orders a simple weak ale and just a bit of chicken for him and Mutt.
> 
> *"He's fierce,"* the kobold warns her of his dog companion, *"But he knows how to behave indoors."*
> 
> ...



"Ooh, I think he's just a big fluffy puppy," she coos at the dog again. "Aren't you? Yes, yes you are just lovely and adorable, just like your friend here." Maiya plops down her chin on the top of Tuck's head. It sounds like she's purring. She keeps petting the big dog while talking to Breva and Tuck. Then she pulls hand away quickly, makes a purring sound, then gives the big dog a big hug. She is soon laughing as Mutt knocks her down and begins licking her face. "Ooh, you're so adorable."

Mutt knocks over the drinks at the nearby table but no one complains. Everyone is looking at Maiya playfully tussling with
Mutt and is causes considerable mirth and entertainment. Mutt barks happily.

"Now, now," Maiya pouts. "No barking, please."

Mutt whines but relents. Soon Maiya is sitting next to Tuck and rubbing Mutt's chin again. The dog is happier than Tuck has seen him in months. He has taken a shine to the rakasta tavernkeeper.

The male server quickly replaces the spilled drink. He brings a basket of sweetmeats and a jug of bitter beer and enough flagons for each member of the Exemplars.

"It's good to meet you, Mr. Tuck. Gerey has told quite a bit about your exploits." She turns to each of the Exemplars. "All of your exploits. I must say I'm very impressed."

The half-elven singer begins to sing a lively tune and all eyes go back to her.



ScottDeWar_jr said:


> "Huh? oh, no fights. Right" Vinny is paying attention to the minstrel vocalist until the mention of food and drink.
> 
> "Uh, red wine and some stew and a chunk of bread, please"



"Right away, sir," the sever replies. He heads off to the kitchen to fill Vinny's order, as well as the rest of table's requests. While he is away, Maiya heads towards Mr. Aceron and is soon whispering in his ear. Mutt moves to follow her until the rakasta gentle insists he 'stay'. Maiya points to the your table and the young nobleman glances in your direction and raises a toast. He looks toasted.

"Hmm, I don't know how much he's going to be able to tell us," Custodio ponders. "He looks like he can't stand u..."

Before the Vanquisher cleric can finish his sentence, Nathaniel Aceron manages, somehow, to find his way from the bar to the table. A chair quickly appears for him from one of the staff. He lands on the chair with a thump and smiles at each of you.

"Th...anks for th...e dr...ink," he is barely able to get the words out. He looks on the table. He takes the mug from in front of Falen and pours himself a mug of beer.

When Vinny's order comes, the young noble takes a piece of bread off the Sectarian's plate and stuffs it into his mouth. He glugs down the bread with his beer and near sputters it out onto the table. "Yuck, th...at's terrible w- wine."

"That's because it's beer," Falen says with more than a hint of annoyance. He looks at Custodio and shakes his head. "This guy? Really?"

"You never know," Custodio replies as he watches Mr. Aceron wolf down most of the sweetmeats. "He might know something about, well, you-know-who."

The sever seems to sense that more food will be required, so he brings bread for everyone and several bottles of red wine for the table.

"On the house."

Maiya goes back to taking care of her customers, but she keeps one eye on your table. Mutt whines at the loss of attention from a new friend. He moves to the young nobleman and sniffs the man. The big dog reels back from the smell of alcohol and heads back to Tuck. The sever brings a large shank of meat for the dog and puts it down in a large bowl.

"Maiya says not to worry about payment, for now," the sever says with a bow. "You are honored guests for the next few hours. As honored guests, it is customary to be generous with your fellow patrons. The more generous you are, the smaller your bill will be... overall." He heads off to server other customers.

"Th...at sexy rakasta lady sssays you want to ask me some- <hic> thing," Nathaniel says. He is packing away the food and then he looks at Big Tim. He pauses his destruction of a turkey leg to shake his head and then blink his eyes. Then he takes another swig of beer. "Do I know you?" He asks Tim while point the turkey leg at the big half-ogre knight. "You seem... <burp> familiar."


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 18, 2022)

*"Enough wine will make everyone look familiar,"* Tuck says smoothly as he raises his own weak ale in greeting. The kobold smiles but quickly looks away; the reptilian features can make a smile unnerving to some people.

Thanking the staff for thinking of Mutt, the urban ranger looks at Akos expectantly. Tuck may be good with words, but nobody else but the Loremaster can so artfully speak and sway people, and he is not about to stand in Akos' way.


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 18, 2022)

> "You seem... <burp> familiar."




"As we should, master Aceron. As we should." Akos opens up by smiling and leaning in toward the man in a friendly, conspirative manner
"Each of us is known in his own area, you might have seen me at the docks, preaching...heard about foreign knights of great stature..." he motions toward Breva and Tim "...or problem solver for the citizens and his great, fierce companion." shows Tuck and Muck Mutt ( , yes, yes, I know, I' terrible)

"The question we have is very important and may expedite your leaving and make it much safer. I _suggest_ you tell us what you know about the events at Bluffside Garden and whatever you know about renegade and his activities and in return, we will escort you where you want to go within the city."









*OOC:*


 concentration while Aceron approaches, readying suggestion for the moment of speaking, I assume the spell cannot be detected as such since the effect is never intrusive? And Akos casts it as supernatural - no visible casting

If this sounds reasonable to him, it may add -1 or -2 circumstance penalty

Also, round for everyone!


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 19, 2022)

Tim watches with interest; he can sense that Akos is up to something, but he doesn't know what; he rules out spell use, because he sees no movement of the fingers, nor does he notice even a whispered incantation. But knowing that Akos' intentions are always for the benefit of the party, Tim says nothing, and gives no outward sign that he is even watching. He pretends to be getting bored and allows his eyes to narrow slightly, as he stares into his half-empty mug of beer.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 21, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> *"Enough wine will make everyone look familiar,"* Tuck says smoothly as he raises his own weak ale in greeting. The kobold smiles but quickly looks away; the reptilian features can make a smile unnerving to some people.
> 
> Thanking the staff for thinking of Mutt, the urban ranger looks at Akos expectantly. Tuck may be good with words, but nobody else but the Loremaster can so artfully speak and sway people, and he is not about to stand in Akos' way.



Nathaniel lets out a little laugh and raises his mug to the kobold. A bit of bread spittles into his mug and he shrugs and drinks the beer down. He refills his mug with some of the wine and then downs it in one gulf. "Ah, that's better."

He smiles and nods. "That is very true... still," he says uncertainly. Then he notes Akos looking at him.



Neurotic said:


> "As we should, master Aceron. As we should." Akos opens up by smiling and leaning in toward the man in a friendly, conspirative manner
> "Each of us is known in his own area, you might have seen me at the docks, preaching...heard about foreign knights of great stature..." he motions toward Breva and Tim "...or problem solver for the citizens and his great, fierce companion." shows Tuck and Muck Mutt ( , yes, yes, I know, I' terrible)



"I'm sure you're famous enough," the young besotted guard replies. He glances back towards Tim. "You, you I'm sure I've met before. When and where..." he ponders. "Ah! It will come to me," he raises his empty mug to Tim. He goes to drink it and the laughs once he's realized his mistake. "Oops! One should never toast a man with an empty glass. He refills it, stands, and manages to bow to Tim with some grace. "I salute you, foreign knight." He turns to Breva." You too."

Then he plops back down into his chair and scoops up another mouthful of food. He looks at Tuck and gives the kobold the once over. "Hmm, a problem solver. If only you could solve my problem... no. Ha! Never mind. Not something to discuss with new friends!"

He refills his mug again and looks loving at the wine swirling in it. "Thank you again, for this."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "The question we have is very important and may expedite your leaving and make it much safer. I _suggest_ you tell us what you know about the events at Bluffside Garden and whatever you know about renegade and his activities and in return, we will escort you where you want to go within the city."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr. Aceron listens to Akos' _suggestion_, but he shrugs off Akos' easily. He blinks and looks at Akos more carefully. If he's aware that the Loremaster has tried to supernaturally influence him, he doesn't show it. Could he not be as drunk as he seems?

He shakes his head. "I'm not supposed to talk about my work in the Gardens with just anyone. I do have my position in the Regulars to consider. I'm not sure why your asking about the renegade. I've never met the man or have any knowledge of where he is hiding. If I had, I would be honor bound to tell my superiors, wouldn't I?"

He raises one eyebrow and smiles slyly at Akos. "Now, if you could provide me with an _incentive_ to risk the wrath of my commanders, I might be able to tell you something about others among the Regulars who might be in his employ. It could be very dangerous for me to do otherwise. If you can get me out of Old City, I would be very grateful and can name those who are guilty of much more than I."

"You should have turned in these traitors," Custodio says angrily. The Vanquisher cleric looks like he wants to throttle the young man. "It is your duty."

"Duty doesn't pay for my vices," Nathaniel replies with an oily grin. "And my father has cut my allowance back to the bare minimum. I have a certain standing to live up to even if he can't see it. That old codger!"

"How did you every make it into the Regulars?" Custodio asks rhetorically. He shakes his head in disgust.

"Please, this is Old City, not New City or the Military District." Nathaniel laughs and shakes his head. "The nobles here in Old City insist on military service for their heirs and The Five are more than happy to have their palms greased to let in runts and scapegraces into the guard in order to appease the oldest families. And they're paying for it now, aren't they?"



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Tim watches with interest; he can sense that Akos is up to something, but he doesn't know what; he rules out spell use, because he sees no movement of the fingers, nor does he notice even a whispered incantation. But knowing that Akos' intentions are always for the benefit of the party, Tim says nothing, and gives no outward sign that he is even watching. He pretends to be getting bored and allows his eyes to narrow slightly, as he stares into his half-empty mug of beer.



Mr. Aceron keeps one eye on Tim, but he doesn't seem aware that the half-ogre knight is listening to him keenly. Instead, he turns in his chair to watch the singer as she begins to sing a haunting love ballad that enraptures the entire audience. There is soon a tear on Nathaniel's cheek.

"Isn't she amazing," he sighs. "So young and yet so talented."

He cradles his mug of wine in his hands on his lap, but he keeps one eye on Falen sitting next to him.

Falen whispers to Custodio. "He's not that drunk, it seems."

The Elite guard looks towards Akos and tilts his head and shifts his eyes in a way to say to the Loremaster. 'Try again.'









*OOC:*



Half Elf Bard - Perform (sing) check:
1D20+12 = [15]+12 = 27 (Memorable Performance)



Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only!



Nathaniel Aceron - Bluff and Sense Motive checks:
1D20+7 = [15]+6 = 21
1D20+5 = [5]+4 = 9


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 22, 2022)

Tuck shrugs as the man seems to be immune to Akos' charms. Worse, the urban ranger realizes, he asks for bribes, and the kobold is very accostumed to those greasy noble sons throwing their family names around. He's disgusted by Nathaniel.

*"Getting someone out of Old City is childs' play,"* Tuck mutters to himself, just loud enough for the man to hear. Acting oblivious, he looks into his now empty mug, then continues talking to himself, *"Plenty of people would pay for doing so instead of asking for compensation like a smug rich boy."*

Abruptly he looks up from his mug.

*"Sorry! Just thinking out loud. How about another drink?"*









*OOC:*


So... that's my poor attempt at Diplomacy untrained. 1D20+1 = [1]+1 = 2


----------



## Neurotic (Mar 23, 2022)

*OOC:*


if those comments count as aid another or if he's hostile modify the roll
Diplomacy: 1D20+25 = [14]+25 = 39









> "Isn't she amazing," he sighs. "So young and yet so talented."



Akos looks away for the moment at the girl singing.
"She really is. It would be a shame to see this fine establishment involved in a raid going after some noble that is just trying to leave a city, eh?"

He turns fully back to the noble and focuses his attention, eyes shining with intensity.

"We're not just anyone. We closed the magical anomaly at the gate, we fought both Loyalists and others going against the city, we captured Old City Killer and we're actually tasked at investigating the events at the Garden. You are a lead and therefore we're here. You can talk to us and be escorted safely out of the city. As you say, it can be dangerous on the streets these days and having a group with you can be very useful. You understand that if you cannot tell us anything about anyone, we have to pursue other leads. After all, you're one of the Regulars, you know the drill.

Oh, and by the way, your commander is looking for you and you're honor bound to report in. Or you could tell us everything and we could give your report to the commander. And escort you outside, reporting we have certain and confirmed information you're on unpaid vacation on your families estate.

What do you say?"


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 24, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck shrugs as the man seems to be immune to Akos' charms. Worse, the urban ranger realizes, he asks for bribes, and the kobold is very accostumed to those greasy noble sons throwing their family names around. He's disgusted by Nathaniel.
> 
> *"Getting someone out of Old City is childs' play,"* Tuck mutters to himself, just loud enough for the man to hear. Acting oblivious, he looks into his now empty mug, then continues talking to himself, *"Plenty of people would pay for doing so instead of asking for compensation like a smug rich boy."*
> 
> ...



Nathaniel looks at Tuck with a glint of anger, but the young guard keeps his cool. Obviously he doesn't wish to make a scene. "You need to be quiet and let her sing," he says with great irritation through gritted teeth. The young noble fills his mug again from a different bottle than the one the kobold urban ranger is offering. "Do not forget you are talking to a noble's son from one of the most _notable_ Houses in all of Bluffside... despite what you may have heard from our rivals."

Mutt notices the tension and growls while on the bone left from the meal provided to the big dog.

"And reign in your... pup's noise," Nathaniel whispers. "I'd hate to have my grandfather make a challenge at the Tribunal regarding his license._ Mongrels_ do not have the freedom to come and go in Old City."

"Careful, soldier," Custodio warns. "You are treading a thin line so don't overestimate your importance. You are a Regular sitting with a d'Elite. Don't forget that."

"You're title means nothing, Vanquisher," Mr. Aceron replies coolly to Custodio. "The guards think you are a disgrace and a spy in our ranks for The Five. Their time will soon be over, as will Oakfirst's. The _true_ nobles of the city will see to that soon."

The table next to yours looks at you with disdain. An older nobleman puts a finger to his lips and shushes you. Nathaniel plays the drunken fop and passes the man one of the bottles from your table. He then turns his eyes back towards the singer until she finishes her song.



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> if those comments count as aid another or if he's hostile modify the roll
> Diplomacy: 1D20+25 = [14]+25 = 39



*OOC:* Not hostile, but Tuck's Diplomacy attempt made him unfriendly. Akos' Diplomacy check moves him to friendly. The dice roll was one short of making him helpful. 



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos looks away for the moment at the girl singing.
> "She really is. It would be a shame to see this fine establishment involved in a raid going after some noble that is just trying to leave a city, eh?"



"That would be a shame," Nathaniel replies. "But I doubt you have anyone else with you more substantial than him." He motions to Big Tim. "Luckily, I'd rather drink and eat than fight."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He turns fully back to the noble and focuses his attention, eyes shining with intensity.
> 
> "We're not just anyone. We closed the magical anomaly at the gate, we fought both Loyalists and others going against the city, we captured Old City Killer and we're actually tasked at investigating the events at the Garden. You are a lead and therefore we're here. You can talk to us and be escorted safely out of the city. As you say, it can be dangerous on the streets these days and having a group with you can be very useful. You understand that if you cannot tell us anything about anyone, we have to pursue other leads. After all, you're one of the Regulars, you know the drill.



"I do know," the Regular replies to Akos.

He smirks at Tuck. "You should really let the Loremaster speak for your group. He knows how to spin a phrase and get to the heart of the matter."

Turning back to Akos. "I do know who you all are and the deeds you have done. Your capture of that damn doppelganger who was running amok through the streets was a great service to the noble families of Old City. The Regulars, not even the Elite," he smirks at Custodio. "Would have been able to catch that fiend. And, they did try. The problem is old men like the Lord Commander who pretends to be this great leader when he is nothing but The Five's lapdog."

"If you want to know about the Gardens, I do know a great deal... but not everything. I'm not in league with the renegade. He doesn't pay that well for information." He sighs. "I really should have had Geoffrey tell Phelix to keep his money and got out sooner. But, I have debts that have to be paid and my father is a skinflint."

"So, you betrayed the city for money," Custodio interrupts. "Taking bribes is serious breach of your oath."

"That oath means nothing to me and many other Regulars here in Old City," Nathaniel snaps back. "Now please sit quietly and pay attention. The Loremaster and I are having an intelligent conversation."

The singer has stepped off the stage and conversations in the inn have gotten lively once again, but the next table has noticed that your conversation isn't as cordial. Instead of eavesdropping, they ask to be moved to a private room in the back. The table is quickly cleared and new patrons fill it without hesitation, however. They are more interested in their drinks and telling jokes than the Exemplars.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way, your commander is looking for you and you're honor bound to report in. Or you could tell us everything and we could give your report to the commander. And escort you outside, reporting we have certain and confirmed information you're on unpaid vacation on your families estate.
> 
> What do you say?"



"I doubt old Mildenhall has even noticed that I'm gone. He's another lapdog who can barely see anything beyond all the hair on his head and his long dwarven beard. He's such a toady of The Five that the Regulars find him unbearable." He laughs. "If you want to go and sit in his office for me, go ahead and spend hours being bored. You'd be better off talking to Captain Wildore. He's a _much_ more interesting man. A fine example of true nobility — ambitious, cunning, and completely ruthless."

He pauses to consider Akos' question. He drinks another cup of wine and smiles. "I will tell you what I can, as long as you escort me to my family's estate at the edge of the valley. It will take half a day, at most, unless we rush or you have horses. With horses, it will only take a few hours to get there. My mother will make a fine meal, if you want to stay. If not, I won't be offended but she might."

Nathaniel lowers his voice. "I'm know that you know that Phelix has hidden himself on an adjacent plane. That demiplane is a bit limited in size, and he didn't create it. Well, that's what Geoffrey Suggitt told me over a year ago. you haven't caught him yet, have you? No, otherwise why would you have sought me out. He... is in league with Phelix. When Phelix first came to the city several years ago and set up at The Winsome Heart under the name Felix Yoxell, Mr. Suggitt came to me and a few other Regulars with a request to look the other way while the man did some research. He wanted to explore the walls around the Gardens discreetly and look for evidence of some lost archeology." He sighs. "That is what he made us believe and the money to look the other way was very good. I had even more debts back then. The others were just greedy. There was one Regular who objected, but he was quickly reassigned to the Bluffside Mountian Rangers by Captain Wildore."

"This captain is working for Waldo?" Falen asks.

"No, he just has his own vision for Bluffside and the renegade is a good distraction for the Elites and The Five," Nathaniel replies to the unseen seer. "Geoffrey has funneled several large payments to Captain Wildore so that large transactions from the renegade to his allies in the city have gone unnoticed." He grins wickedly. "It was easy for the captain. Commander Mildenhall is an old foolish dwarf in polished armor who'd rather be on the front lines hunting monsters in the mountains. He is blinded by his past."

"I can't believe it," Custodio says. "Captain Ivan Wildore is one of the best Regulars to ever wear the uniform. He has helped save Bluffside countless times."

"He is a powerful and dangerous man," Nathaniel insists. "I've seen him do things that would make your blood freeze solid, d'Elite. He feigns being a cleric of Sky and Air, but he actually worships the primordial titan, Karel."

"What?"

"Oh, he's not the only person you should worry about who is not what he seems in this city," the sly Regular says. "But I'm not going to give away all the secrets I've gathered without a promise to the deity that each of you holds dear that you won't just march me to the barracks and lock me in a cell."

He looks around the inn. "If we're going to continue this conversation, it should be somewhere else where no one can overhear us."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 3, 2022)

"Forgive me for being blunt, but I'd like to know how The Dusk got involved with Phelix and his Loyalists, so if you know anything about them and their plans in Bluffside would be interesting," Falen says. "But, we should move this conversation to someplace less observable. The rakasta has offered a private room on the second floor. I think that would be suitable."

"Hmm, I have no issue with it," Nathaniel replies. "As I said, I have no interest in fighting any of you. It is more in my interest to talk and then be free of Old City until things have settled down."

"It is unlikely you will be allowed back in Bluffside," Custodio insists.

"That depend on whether or not your precious leaders still rule the city," the Regular says. If he is annoyed that Custodio still continues to speak to him, he doesn't show it.

Breva has sat and listen to the young guard brag about being corrupt and it makes him angry that such a man as this is allowed to be responsible for the safety of Old City, not that Mr. Aceron seems to care about his duties as guard. While the others are distracting the man with drink, food, and conversation, Breva activates his ability to sense evil. The young guard radiates a faint aura. He truly would not be a match for the Exemplars. The Regular talks of treason like it is a simple thing. The information about the corrupt guard captain is useful, but it seems corruption among the guards of Old City is commonplace. That will have to change if Bluffside is survive Phelix. While Breva holds his tongue the young paladin doesn't like the idea of letting this man get away with his crimes.

Breva notes that Nathaniel's evil aura isn't the only one in the inn. Their are two men sitting together at small table the far side of the common room. Their evil auras are also faint, barely noticeable. They are engrossed in deep conversation and aren't drink very much but neither are they paying attention to anyone else in the room.

Nathaniel motions to Maiya and she is soon standing above him. "I hope everything here is going well. More drinks?"

"Maybe later," Nathaniel says with a lustful smile. "For now, we wish a private room upstairs." He motions to Falen. "This one said you had offered it as a sanctuary for our discussions."

The rakasta innkeeper instantly realizes that Mr. Aceron is better actor than for which she had given him credit. "If that is what you want?" she makes it obvious that she is asking the Loremaster.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 4, 2022)

Nods.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 6, 2022)

Breva sighs and trails the others to ask a question of the innkeeper. He leans in with a smile as if telling a joke for her ears only. "Nathaniel is a right treasonous bastard I am sorry to say. We'll take him out of here before the night is through, but we want to talk to him more first. But there is another matter that has come to my attention. There are two fellows at that little table on the far side of the room. The ones who are deep in conversation and ignoring their drinks and the show. Yes, those two. Do you know aught of them?"


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 7, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Knightfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"As you wish," please follow me. She motions for one of her staff to head upstairs ahead of her and for one of the waiter that had been serving your table to go around the common room and check to make sure everyone is settled and content.

Akos and Breva lead the way behind the female rakasta with Mr. Aceron behind them who is being watched closely by Custodio and Vinny. Next in line is Falen with Big Tim and Tuck watching their backs. Mutt stays close to the kobold ranger.



Scotley said:


> Breva sighs and trails the others to ask a question of the innkeeper. He leans in with a smile as if telling a joke for her ears only. "Nathaniel is a right treasonous bastard I am sorry to say. We'll take him out of here before the night is through, but we want to talk to him more first. But there is another matter that has come to my attention. There are two fellows at that little table on the far side of the room. The ones who are deep in conversation and ignoring their drinks and the show. Yes, those two. Do you know aught of them?"



Half way to the stairs, Breva manages to get Maiya's ear without anyone showing any interest. She senses his intent and pretends to listen with great fun and purring laugh with her hand over her mouth.

"They've been here several times over the last few months," she whispers back to the paladin. "Merchants, I think, from the north. One of them is from Voltara near the Rolheim Mountains while the other is from someplace much further north that I've heard of, if I'm remembering correctly. They drink a lot, have some fun, but have never caused any problems for me or my employees. The Voltaran is named Beltramino. I don't remember the other man's name. It was very long and complicated."

She stops at the foot of the stairs and waves to a rich older patron and blows him a kiss. The man looks annoyed that Breva is so close to her, but his mood lightens at her playfulness towards him. He waves back and looks content in his cup of wine. Several empty bottles sit on his small table in the corner next to the stage.

"If you think they might be an issue, I will have my songbird try to find out more about them," Maiya adds as she leads them up the stairs onto the second floor. The inn is well built and designed to be spacious with wide hallways and high doorframes. Tim isn't forced to do much except duck his head in a few places. You can see that the stairs continue up to another floor and Tuck notices that stairs also lead down into what looks like a deep cellar. The rakasta innkeeper escorts you down the wide hallway to a room with a large doorway.

The door opens from the inside and the staff member, who ran up ahead of Maiya, bows and motions for you to enter. Maiya steps to one side and waits for all to enter before following the group inside. "I hope this will be satisfactory."

The room is sparsely decorated but what there is in the room is opulent. There is a massive red oak table surrounded by a dozen chairs and several wardrobes and sideboards. Items are laid out perfectly on each table there is but there is plenty of room for you to set down gear or hang weapons and shields on the walls.

"Thank you, sweet lady," Nathaniel says with grace. "I shall be checking out of your fine inn soon and leaving the city. If you could have my possessions brought here and send for a carriage. We must work out some details first," he waves elegantly towards Akos and even acknowledges the Breva and Tim. "Hopefully it will be a short negotiation."

He produces a pouch of coins from somewhere inside his clothes and hands its contents over to Maiya. "I hope that will cover my expenses for my time here," he says with full knowledge that it will and then some.

Maiya bows to Mr. Aceron and snaps her fingers. The staff member rushes out of the room without another word and down the hall. "It will be as you wish, Lord Nathaniel. A carriage will be ready within the hour."

As she steps from the room, the young nobleman's pouch disappears into a hidden pocket somewhere inside her clothes. She bows again and close the door behind her.

Nathaniel relaxes once the doors are shut. He sits at one end of the table and invites Akos to sit at the other end. He doesn't wait for anyone to sit down, however. He has brought along a bottle of wine and his mug. He fills it and drinks it down. "My father has always believed I have a hollow head. In truth, I have a hollow leg that can be filled twice over with any spirits. It will probably take them some time to pack up my possessions. Cleaning and packing is best left to servants."

The young Regular produces a piece of parchment from inside his tunic. It is folded over and looks ready to be sealed. "This writ is a standard contract often used by my family and many of the other _true_ noble houses of Bluffside. I will add notations that state I am providing you with all the information I know about Geoffrey Suggitt, Captain Wildore, and the Renegade and his Loyalists, and that in return you assure that I will be escorted to my family estate in the countryside and that no one will harm me while I am being taken there. This includes not only your group, but also those who might wish to silence me."

"The Dusk too," Falen insists.

"Yes, yes, I know very little about them," Nathaniel says with annoyance.

"I'm not signing that," Custodio says.

"Oh, I think you will, all of you," Nathaniel insists. "If you are worried about some sort of _geas_, you need not. I don't need the threat of magical coercion on my side. I have my family's name, especially my grandfather's name, Lord Cyrus, to protect me should you break your word or fail to protect me from Phelix and his allies."

"I doubt the information you have is that good," Custodio sneers.

"I think you will be surprised by what I know and how much it would cost if I had the option of using a local information broker," the young noble replies calmly. "Now be silent and let your betters speak for you."

Custodio glances towards Breva and Tim then growls at the young guard. "Can't I just hurt him a little? I want to knock that smug look off his face."

Nathaniel's relaxed demeanor quickly fades. His had inadvertently goes towards his blade but Custodio growls at him again and shakes his head.

"Don't give me a reason to kill you," Custodio says menacingly. "Now just sit there and shut up while *we* discuss what we're going to do with you."

Nathaniel looks down into his mug, worried, sheepish.









*OOC:*



A successful Knowledge (nobility & royalty), Knowledge (local), or Knowledge (religion) check will mean a PC has heard of Nathaniel's grandfather. The DC for the Religion check is only 20 since his grandfather is well-known resident of Bluffside who lives in the Temple District, but the DCs for Nobility and Royalty and Local checks are at DC 25 since the man rarely uses his surname.



Spoiler: DM's Eyes Only



Custodio - Intimidate check vs Nathaniel:
1D20+6 = [9]+6 = 15

Nathaniel Aceron - Level Check:
1D20+6 = [1]+6 = 7
----
Custodio - DC 20 Knowledge (religion) check to have heard of Lord Cyrus Aceron:
1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10
-Nope.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 7, 2022)

Akos looks up at some irritation toward Custodio at his outburst. He also sits across the young lord and waits for the things to calm down, his hands calmly at the table before the noble tries to stand up and goes for his sword.

"Sit down! No one will fight here!" he snaps, the voice commanding before returning to softer volume 
"Look, Aceron..." he intentionally drops and honorifics "...you are a noble of some influence. But you may have noticed there are things changing. And if Loyalists win, what do you think will be rewarded with the goods from the city? Nobles? Or outsider sellswords that came for the riches? At best, you will remain in positions and with lowered influence. On the other hand, helping the Bluffside, even tangentially, can increase the already existing influence. You don't have to prove to a new government you're loyal nor accept their blunders and possible cruelty which would also turn the public against the privileged. And we all know, you don't live so much on the money as on the reputation and the power.

I know of your grandsire, may gods preserve him, but do you think he would protect you if it goes public you support the renegade? There is a limit of how much he can spare you. We are negotiating because it is faster and more convenient for us, not because we are in some dire need especially since you already gave us names to investigate."

He grows more serious, his demeanor forward leaning, face frowining and the voice drops lower and quieter. All together it creates a disturbingly dark image
"We need the information you can provide. But don't overestimate your value. We can investigate the names you gave us both through our connections, through magic and simply going there and talking to them. You, on the other hand didn't listen when I said we will escort you to the edge of the town, the main threat is here, not out there. And make no mistake, if we leave this place loudly discussing what we found out from you, you will not get out. This is not a threat. We don't even have to discuss anything, you became the target the moment you went from the table with us to the separate room. Even if you're not important in the grand scheme of things, you obviously know something. And it may even be something that the other side wants to hide. And if it is, you being killed may be a mercy since we saw..._things_...he did to people. I hate ot repeat myself so I will ask you once more nicely." he smiles "So...do you choose Bluffside and your life as is..." he turns the left hand palm side up "...or you choose the service of the usurper who is deluded in thinking he can prevail here. Chose NOW!"



Spoiler: If the silence goes for about ten seconds



If the boy looks like he's thinking too long - anything above two breaths 
"Chose or you chose by not chosing!" and Akos stands up




Diplomacy: 1D20+25 = [14]+25 = 39
Intimidate: 1D20+23 = [17]+23 = 40
Religion: 1D20+13 = [12]+13 = 25
 - dodge this!


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 7, 2022)

Tuck quietly takes a seat after trying to make Mutt sit in front of the door. He is upset at the pompous noble - a fine example of nobility making life miserable for the common people, and the urban ranger has enough experience with that sort - but he also realizes another poor choice of words on his behalf can escalate the situation and leave them with nothing. So instead the kobold remains silent, studying the room for potential escape routes and making sure to be ready if Aceron decides to flee or fight.

Studying the door and any possible windows, he also thinks on traps he would add if they were to hang out here for a while. Too bad he doesn't have his assortiment of tools and readymade traps with him. Perhaps later he can see if his lair is still safe? He chuckles to himself. Perhaps some poor fool found it, and in his mind he sees how that must've ended for him.

All this while listening to the conversation. 









*OOC:*



Knowledge local: 1D20+9 = [5]+9 = 14

You know nothing, Tuck Snow.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 7, 2022)

Spoiler: Big Tim's Rolls



Knowledge Religion DC 20: 1D20+2 = [12]+2 = 14


Knowledge N and R For Tim DC 25: 1D20+3 = [5]+3 = 8



*Tim snorts,* "I'm kind of new here, so I don't have the honor of knowing your esteemed grandfather. However, I can tell you this, as a nobleman myself, relying on the name of your house and the honor afforded to it will only take you so far. There comes a point where words and reputations will become moot. That contract is as worthless as the paper it's printed on, and I will not sign it. You have my word as a knight that if we choose to escort you ANYWHERE, you will remain safe under our protection, especially if I have anything to say about it. I do not back up my words with contracts; I back them up with action, with strength of arm, and sharpness of steel. Do you doubt the veracity of what I say? I should hope not. The absence of doubt is proven by my actions. When I say that I shall do something, those words soon become REALITY. That's the difference between us; what you rely on for protection and for respect is fleeting and ephemeral. Because you rely on words. I am a man of actions."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 7, 2022)

OOC:
knowledge nobility: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11

knowledge religion: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8


Once the immediate threats of violence are past Breva motions to Custodio, "A word if you please?" He takes Custodio outside the room to the hall for a brief chat. "I like the arrogant traitor no more than you, but I cannot condone violence given that we agreed to talk. Still I hope you put him off balance. I know nothing of his family. Are they as important as he thinks? I don't like making deals with his sort." He shakes his head and starts over. "That isn't really why I ask to have a word with you. Do you know aught of a Voltaran named Beltramino? I'm feel like I have heard the name before, but I can't remember where."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 10, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Akos looks up at some irritation toward Custodio at his outburst. He also sits across the young lord and waits for the things to calm down, his hands calmly at the table before the noble tries to stand up and goes for his sword.
> 
> "Sit down! No one will fight here!" he snaps, the voice commanding before returning to softer volume



Both of the men balk under the Loremaster's commanding presence. The young Regular guard moves his hand away from his blade and remains seated. He has forgotten Custodio's threat towards him and now has his eyes locked on Akos. The Elite guard shudders under Akos' gaze and he moves to the corner of the room and sets himself up against the wall. He doesn't interrupt Akos again.









*OOC:*


I'm assuming you mean to use the intimidate check against Nathaniel and not Custodio, or do you mean it for both of them? Custodio's reaction is based on him getting hit by 'friendly fire' based on the level check below. Heh.

Custodio - Level Check (+2):
1D20+12+2 = [1]+12+2 = 15 








			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Look, Aceron..." he intentionally drops and honorifics "...you are a noble of some influence. But you may have noticed there are things changing. And if Loyalists win, what do you think will be rewarded with the goods from the city? Nobles? Or outsider sellswords that came for the riches? At best, you will remain in positions and with lowered influence. On the other hand, helping the Bluffside, even tangentially, can increase the already existing influence. You don't have to prove to a new government you're loyal nor accept their blunders and possible cruelty which would also turn the public against the privileged. And we all know, you don't live so much on the money as on the reputation and the power.
> 
> I know of your grandsire, may gods preserve him, but do you think he would protect you if it goes public you support the renegade? There is a limit of how much he can spare you. We are negotiating because it is faster and more convenient for us, not because we are in some dire need especially since you already gave us names to investigate."



Nathaniel keeps his focus on the Loremaster and listens to the man's words thoughtfully if begrudgingly. When Akos asks him about how Lord Cyrus would react to his betrayal of the city, there is some definite fear in his eyes. He shakes his head.



Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



*Knowledge (Religion) Check*
Akos has definitely heard of "Lord Cyrus," although he did not know before now that the man was a member of the Aceron Family. While Akos hasn't met the man, the Loremaster does know that Lord Cyrus is the head of a powerful temple dedicated to a collection of gods and goddesses known as the Frostward Fellowship. The *Temple of Frost* is devoted to studying the ancient history of Kulan, especially time periods in the past when much of northern Kanpur was covered in permanent ice and snow. Their knowledge of cold-based magic and the magics needed to protect against the cold is substantial.





			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> He grows more serious, his demeanor forward leaning, face frowning and the voice drops lower and quieter. All together it creates a disturbingly dark image
> "We need the information you can provide. But don't overestimate your value. We can investigate the names you gave us both through our connections, through magic and simply going there and talking to them. You, on the other hand didn't listen when I said we will escort you to the edge of the town, the main threat is here, not out there. And make no mistake, if we leave this place loudly discussing what we found out from you, you will not get out. This is not a threat. We don't even have to discuss anything, you became the target the moment you went from the table with us to the separate room. Even if you're not important in the grand scheme of things, you obviously know something. And it may even be something that the other side wants to hide. And if it is, you being killed may be a mercy since we saw..._things_...he did to people. I hate to repeat myself so I will ask you once more nicely." he smiles "So...do you choose Bluffside and your life as is..." he turns the left hand palm side up "...or you choose the service of the usurper who is deluded in thinking he can prevail here. Chose NOW!"
> 
> 
> ...



Nathaniel waits a few seconds before replying. "You've made your point." He takes the document off the table, folds it up, and stuffs in back into his pocket. He is clearly shaken by Akos' words if not by Custodio's threat of physical violence. He sighs. "Of course I'm not going to choose Phelix. The bribes might have been good, but it's not worth dying over." His eyes turn towards Custodio for a second before fixing back on Akos. "I choose my life, as it is, but I doubt I'll be allowed to stay anywhere near Bluffside once the truth comes out." He sighs again. "While my mother would let me stay at our country estate indefinitely, I would hate working in the fields for the rest of my life. No, I'd planned to tell you everything I know and then disappear in the middle of the night. I have distant cousins in Ambris, so I could go there easy enough, although I'd hate living there almost as much as living on our estate."

The man's face scrunches up at the thought of living in the countryside or a backward city. His thin vain bravado is gone completely under the Loremaster's gaze. "I'll tell you whatever you want to know." He sighs and shakes his head. "Some of it might be important but you probably already know most of it. That's why I wanted your signatures on this writ," he pats his pocket. "I was worried that I don't know enough to be useful."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck quietly takes a seat after trying to make Mutt sit in front of the door. He is upset at the pompous noble - a fine example of nobility making life miserable for the common people, and the urban ranger has enough experience with that sort - but he also realizes another poor choice of words on his behalf can escalate the situation and leave them with nothing. So instead the kobold remains silent, studying the room for potential escape routes and making sure to be ready if Aceron decides to flee or fight.
> 
> Studying the door and any possible windows, he also thinks on traps he would add if they were to hang out here for a while. Too bad he doesn't have his assortment of tools and readymade traps with him. Perhaps later he can see if his lair is still safe? He chuckles to himself. Perhaps some poor fool found it, and in his mind he sees how that must've ended for him.
> 
> ...



Tuck watches as the young man's will is broken by the Loremaster. Custodio, too, is affected by Akos speech and subtle threats. Then the kobold ranger's mind wanders to the room and how he would trap it -- not that it matters now. Young Aceron isn't going anywhere and any thought of a fight breaking out has ended.

Instead of guarding the door, Mutt lies in front of it while chewing on the bone leftover from his earlier meal. The dog doesn't react to Akos' speech. The big animal has gotten used to listening to the Loremaster's voice.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> Spoiler: Big Tim's Rolls
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nathaniel seems unsure whether or not he should answer Big Tim's question without Akos' permission. Eventually, he relaxes enough to reply. "I don't doubt what you say." He pauses. "I don't know how it works on your world -- yes, I know about that -- but Bluffside's elite society is complex, sometimes way too complex. Words on documents are paramount in a city where the flow of adamantine from the mines is more important than a person's actions."

He sighs again. "Getting something in writing is important in this city. The Five control almost everything when it comes to commerce. It is only the Wizard Council that has oversight over magical trade and wealth and even they tend to bow and scrape to The Five." He pauses. "So, why wouldn't those nobles, sick of them controlling everything, choose to turn a blind eye towards the machinations of one renegade sorcerer."

*"Until he started terrorizing Old City, I bet,"* Vinny says.

Nathaniel nods. "Yes, that's the reason I want to leave Bluffside... I was going to warn mother," he adds sheepishly. "Phelix has plans for the city that will go badly for everyone. I don't know everything but I do know he is using the city as a testing ground for his plans for overthrowing his family in Sharn. He might have designs on ruling that city and all the other Dragonmarked Cities." He glances at Falen. "That's why he's working with The Dusk. He's made promises to their leaders about helping them consolidate power over all the illegal trade in all the coastal cities from Bluffside to Sharn."

"How do you know this?" Falen asks.

"Geoffrey Suggitt," Nathaniel replies. "He and Finnola Jardine are both in league with Phelix. He ran off to tell Sabela Abreu about your investigation into the creature in the Gardens right after you first appeared at the tower. Sabela is allied with Phelix and the Brelish Guild -- that's the name of the thieves guild that's been operating in Old City out of the Crossed Candles."

"We knew about the guild," Falen says. "Who is this Sabela person?"

"Sabela Abreu is the owner of the Delicate Delight Eatery," Nathaniel replies. "The food there is amazing an-... not important. I don't know why she's helping the renegade. It could be a simple as money."

"Is there anyone in this city who isn't corrupt?" Custodio says quietly to himself in his corner.

*"Anyone else we should be worried about?"* Vinny asks.

"That's a lot to go into here," Nathaniel replies to the Sectarian while keeping his eyes locked on Akos. "I'm not sure what else I can tell you that probably don't already know. You know about Phelix's enclave. You know about the portal keys and how to get in and out. You say you know about the Brelish guild, The Dusk, and their street war against the local guilds, so I don't know how much more I can tell you that you don't already know. I will say this... don't underestimate Captain Wildore and his lackeys among the Regulars."

"Names?" Custodio asks.

"I don't know them all. You should definitely be suspicious about most of the gate guards in Old City, especially if they are sons or daughters from noble families that out of favor. Most of them are corrupt and take bribes, especially the captains and sergeants. Most of the rank and file are too green to be on the take. There is a really corrupt Regulars sergeant who is stationed at Red Arch. What is his name again?" Nathaniel muses a few moments. "I think his name is... Sampson? Geoffrey hasn't said if he's in the renegade's pocket. Regardless, he's often drunk on duty. He's infamous for that."

"We met him," Custodio says. "Sergeant Dragon."

"I can't think of anyone else, right now," Nathaniel says. He is holding his head with elbows on the table. "I have a headache. Water? Please?"









*OOC:*



Finnola Jardine is one of the guards who was stationed at the estate known as Wyndlasmere House that was converted years ago to become a major Regulars guard post. It sits against the district's outer wall near the Old Growers' Tower that Phelix had been using for his portal experiments (before the PCs arrived there to explore it). Finnola wasn't present when the PCs encountered Guardian Mareike Alserda and the kindred dwarf Towermaster (and Custodio's old friend), Commander Alel Monderand.

Finnola later attacked Lady Émilienne out on the road in between Old City and the Wizard District along with several members of Phelix's Loyalists. They lost and, the last the PCs heard, Finnola's still in the Dungeon in New City. (None of the Exemplars have ever met her).

Sergeant Sampson Lichefield is the second-in-commander of the guard post at Red Arch. The PCs met him after they defeated Mani and were looking for a place to lock the doppelganger up. Sergeant Lichefield was very rude to them, and almost came to blows when Mani pretended to be an old woman. The sergeant was soon eating crow and helped lock Mani away. Big Tim nicknamed the man "Sergeant Dragon." When the PCs came back to get Mani, Sampson had been sent home for being drunk on duty by his captain, Adalind Flaskforge.








Scotley said:


> OOC:
> knowledge nobility: 1D20+1 = [10]+1 = 11
> knowledge religion: 1D20+5 = [3]+5 = 8
> 
> Once the immediate threats of violence are past Breva motions to Custodio, "A word if you please?" He takes Custodio outside the room to the hall for a brief chat. "I like the arrogant traitor no more than you, but I cannot condone violence given that we agreed to talk. Still I hope you put him off balance. I know nothing of his family. Are they as important as he thinks? I don't like making deals with his sort." He shakes his head and starts over. "That isn't really why I ask to have a word with you. Do you know aught of a Voltaran named Beltramino? I'm feel like I have heard the name before, but I can't remember where."



Custodio sighs and shakes his head. "I had no intention of _actually_ hurting him. I was just trying to under his skin... try to break his will." He looks at the door leading back into the room. "I should have just left it to Akos. It seems I have a lot to learn when it comes to interrogating suspects."

"Beltramino. I don't know that name. A Voltaran, huh? Voltara is a long way from here, but the city gets visitors from all over. Why do you ask?"


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (Apr 10, 2022)

Vinny seems to be content with remaining _mostly_ silent as he stands with his hands on his hips, not too far from his weapon. His eyes stare forward not focused on any one in particular, but his atterntion in truth is solely on the traitorous noble. He listens intently and puts all that is spoken to memory.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 11, 2022)

"Do you know some protocol for emergency contacts or someone you need to contact if things happen? How do they know if you have something? Also, do you know about doppelgangers in the city? Finally, what do you know about thieves guild here?"
Akos probes for few more tidbits - but stands up and nods.
After the noble stands up
"We should go immediately. Send the coach away - tell them to await you outside the city out of sight of the city walls. We will escort you quietly through the streets, disguised."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 11, 2022)

Breva replies to Custodio, "As a Paladin I can detect evil. I wanted to know about Nathaniel, who has a weak aura of evil by the way, but in the process I noted two fellows talking who also were disposed to evil. They seemed intent on their conversation as if plotting something, so I asked our hostess and got Beltramino's name from her." He shakes his head in frustration. "I feel I have heard the name before, but I can't seems to recall where. It may not be related to our current problems, but I'm not much of an interrogator either and my unfamiliarity with the city means that what we do glean often means little to me. I thought perhaps this would be worth considering at least. I'll check with a couple of the others and see if they know of this man. Though I suspect our journey to the country will delay further inquiry. Let's get back inside."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 12, 2022)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> Vinny seems to be content with remaining _mostly_ silent as he stands with his hands on his hips, not too far from his weapon. His eyes stare forward not focused on any one in particular, but his attention in truth is solely on the traitorous noble. He listens intently and puts all that is spoken to memory.



The Sectarian notes that Breva and Custodio step out of the room for a moment.



Neurotic said:


> "Do you know some protocol for emergency contacts or someone you need to contact if things happen? How do they know if you have something? Also, do you know about doppelgangers in the city? Finally, what do you know about thieves guild here?"



"Geoffrey was my connection to the Renegade," Nathaniel replies. "Since we were stationed at the same tower at the Gardens, it was a simple matter for us to take late shifts together and pass information back and forth." He shakes his head. "That old arcanus, Detch, he might be quite the wizard, but he tends to be so focused on paperwork and making sure everything is 'just so' that he misses subtle signs."



Scotley said:


> Breva replies to Custodio, "As a Paladin I can detect evil. I wanted to know about Nathaniel, who has a weak aura of evil by the way, but in the process I noted two fellows talking who also were disposed to evil. They seemed intent on their conversation as if plotting something, so I asked our hostess and got Beltramino's name from her." He shakes his head in frustration. "I feel I have heard the name before, but I can't seems to recall where. It may not be related to our current problems, but I'm not much of an interrogator either and my unfamiliarity with the city means that what we do glean often means little to me. I thought perhaps this would be worth considering at least. I'll check with a couple of the others and see if they know of this man. Though I suspect our journey to the country will delay further inquiry. Let's get back inside."



"Downstairs?" The question is rhetorical. Custodio rubs his chin thoughtfully. "Hopefully it isn't something serious, but if we jump every time you detect an evil aura in Bluffside, we'll soon need new boots. As Commander Wearne mentioned, having evil thoughts or dark soul isn't a crime by itself, but if this Beltramino is in Bluffside with a dark purpose, he should be noted and maybe watched." Custodio sighs. "I really must send a report to Sir Silvas and go and find the Lord Commander and let him know we're back. I'll have to let you handle taking Mr. Aceron to his home in the countryside."

Nathaniel glances towards Breva and Custodio as they come back into the room. "Geoffrey thought maybe Kaleb knew something but I know he didn't. Still, it might have been Geoffrey who betrayed him and Mathias to Phelix. That might be why they were attacked by the Loyalists."

He looks back to Akos. "Geoffrey's contact is Sabela, and he often went to her eatery to pass her information. I was never invited into their circle. As I said, I took bribes, but I'm not considered one of them. Geoffrey was always a bit paranoid about anyone finding out about his connection to Phelix, especially after the renegade became a wanted man. He used his 'love for food' as an excuse to go eat at the Delicate Delight as his cover."

"But he told you?" Falen asks.

"No, I sussed it out on my own," Nathaniel replies slyly.

"You followed him," Custodio says.

The Regular nods to the Vanquisher cleric. "It seemed like a good idea to find out more." He looks back to Akos. "When it comes to the doppelganger in Old City, I had no idea. Your capture of the Old City Killer was a good thing."

"So, you never suspected Phelix had doppelgangers as allies?" Custodio asks.

Nathaniel shakes his head. "No way! If I'd known he worked with such creatures, there is no way I would have taken bribes from Geoffrey. I would have turned him in immediately. No amount of gold is worth having my soul stolen by those monsters."

*"Could this Mr. Suggitt be a doppelganger?"* Vinny asks.

Nathaniel's eyes go wide with fear. "I- I have no idea. I guess... he could be one." The young guard looks shaken. "Maybe they're all doppelgangers... the other guards stationed at the tower. It would make sense why Detch seems so clueless."

"Let's not jump at shadows," Custodio suggests. "But it is something to consider."

Akos motions for Nathaniel to go on.

"As for the local thieves guilds, everyone knows about the Golden Sabres and the Hammers who fight over control of Sordadon. It's an open secret out on that floating maze of canals. They almost never come up into Bluffside, although the Sabres have started trying to get a foothold here in Old City. The Sabres and Hammers have agents in the Undercity too. The Hammers are more violent. They're into killing for profit."

"So, The Dusk trying to take over..?" Falen asks.

"Yeah, that's why there is a street war going on out on Sordadon and here in Old City. I don't know if it's going on in the Undercity, or in New City, but I wouldn't be surprised." He pauses. "And there's the _other_ guild... I've heard rumors about it, but I've never had dealings with it's members. They are a really secretive bunch. No one knows who their leader is but it is suspected that he... or she... or it... has the ear of one of The Five. Or their leader might be one of them."

"That rumor is ridiculous," Custodio says. 

"Can you really say that with what has been going on?" Nathaniel inisists.

"I can."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos probes for few more tidbits - but stands up and nods.
> After the noble stands up
> "We should go immediately. Send the coach away - tell them to await you outside the city out of sight of the city walls. We will escort you quietly through the streets, disguised."



Nathaniel nods. He steadies his nerves and walks out of the room with all the pomp and drunken bluster he showed earlier. Custodio goes with him to the top of the stairs. Nathaniel shouts for someone to come attend him. One of the staff appears at the foot of the stairs. She tries not to look annoyed, but when Custodio nods to her, she comes up the stairs. Nathaniel blusters loudly about needing a good walk to clear his head and then quietly orders that the coach be sent out beyond the walls.

"We'd like to leave by the back door," he whispers to her. "Can your lady provide us with a distraction. Someone skilled, who can look like me and head out the front of the tavern."

The woman nods knowingly. She rushes back down the stairs to tell Maiya while Nathaniel and Custodio come back to the room.

"I need to send reports to Sir Silvas and the Lord Commander. I really should go to report to them in person, but with doppelgangers on the loose, I probably shouldn't head off alone," he says quietly to the other Exemplars while Nathaniel gulps down some liquid courage. "I'll make sure Maiya has them delivered through the Lanterns. Right now, I don't trust anyone else."

The Vanquisher cleric heads downstairs with Falen watching his back. He and Falen come back up t the room about ten minutes later with his written letters. He passes them around the group so everyone can see what he has written. Once everyone is satisfied with what he's written (there are no surprises), he sits down at the table and revises them with any other information the others wish to add. He tosses the the originals into the room's fireplace and makes sure the drafts are embers before he takes and seals the finished letters.

Maiya comes into the room fifteen minutes later. "Everything is ready. Eli will play the part of Mr. Aceron stubling out the front. He can be quite the fop when he puts his mind to it." She looks to Akos. "The coach has been sent to the South Gate. Once it is has passed out of Old City, it will head across the bridge, past the Mining District, and stop just on the other side of the Temple District. They will wait for you there."

Custodio gives his letters to Maiya with instructions to have them hand delivered directly to Lord Commander Oakfirst and Sir Silvas. "Wait until an hour after we are gone, before you send them."

"It will be as you ask," Maiya replies. She tucks the letters into a safe place. "Good luck to you and stay out of the ruins. They are dangerous even in the daylight hours."

She pats Mutt one last time on the head and then heads back down into the throng of her tavern. You watch as the man Eli does a great Nathaniel Aceron impression and stumbles down the stairs loudly complaining about the service and how there are better places to drink in Old City.

"Let hope he doesn't get knifed," Custodio says.

Everyone prepares to sneak out the back. Hoods are raised and features are hidden under cloaks. Nathaniel seems to transform himself with some dust from the floor and wine spilled on his good clothes. Tuck leads the way down the back stairs and soon you have disappeared into the crowds of South Ward. It is a short walk to South Gate and Custodio goes ahead to see if it is Regulars or Elites on duty. He comes back and nods to them.

"The captain on duty is an Elite I know and trust. Rashid is good man who doesn't let the job get to him. He is quite good at his job too."

"I've heard of him," Nathaniel whispers. "He'd never take a bribe. But will he let me through?"

"I guess we'll find out, won't we."

Tuck and Custodio lead the Exemplars to South Gate and the Vanquisher cleric takes the lead. He greets Rashid warmly put keeps his hood drawn. Custodio does his best to explain the situation and the need for secrecy. He mentions the Renegade, saying 'Waldo' instead of Phelix. Rashid motions for you all to come forward. He looks over each of you, carefully. He is impressed by Big Tim's size and strength and notes Breva's armor, weapons, and holy symbol. He nods at Tuck. The two of them have met before. He pushes away Mutt's insistence to be pet.

He quietly asks Akos to look in on his kin out in the countryside. "My cousin, Sara, and her husband could use your blessing, Loremaster."

He notes Vinny's uniform and then looks back at Custodio, surprised. The Vanquisher cleric nods and smiles. Rashid does his best to not draw attention to Nathaniel from anyone who might be looking.

"You do have some interesting friends, d'Elite," Rashid says to Custodio quietly. "I really should make you take him to the barracks, but if you've already sent word to the Lord Commander, I guess it is fine. Stay out of the ruins. No shortcuts through there. Since the attack on the diggers that claimed Lady Thistle's life, the ruins have been crawling with dangerous creatures. The diggers haven't been able to work at all and we're constantly have to keep a look out for those blasted dark reptilians. They are becoming deadly weeds that spring up, although they rarely attack outside the ruins during the day. But keep your heads up and watch the sky."

"Dragons?" Falen asks.

"No, cursed lizard-kin -- tainted by fiendish blood," Rashid says. "If you hear the beating of wings either stand and fight or run as fast as you can."

"Anything else?" Custodio asks.

"Just the usual crawlers and vermin," the captain says. "Keep an eye out for webbing near the edges of the crevasses. We've been dealing with a nasty spider infestation. We keep burning them out, but the creatures keep appearing day and night. We'd double the patrols but there just aren't enough Elites to go around and the Regulars tend to run first."

The gate captain orders the gate to be opened. It was surprising to see it closed but with Loyalists seemingly everywhere, the guards aren't taking any chances.

"Stay out of the forests too," Rashid calls out after the Exemplars have passed through the gate. "We've heard rumors of bandits."

Several merchants beseech the guards to let them through the gate instead of making them go all the way to the Pentad Gate on the other side of the district but Rashid forces them to go the long way. The Exemplars are soon at the end of the short road that leads to the Miners' Bridge that crosses the large chasm that leads to the Mining District. Guards watch them pass the district from the walls. The main gate into the Mining District normally stands shut.

"Keep moving," a voice yells from up on the walls.

"No stopping here," Custodio insists.

The sun is just starting to edge towards the top of the mountains surround the valley Bluffside sits in and the heat of the day is starting to fade. It is calm and cool. As you walk the road from the Mining District towards the Temple District, you smell something bad blowing up from the chasm to your left. The smell is putrid.

"Oh, that's not good," Nathaniel says. His hand goes instinctively to his sword.

All is quiet. Way too quiet.

Custodio looks upward. "I don't see anything."

Mutt begins to growl.

*OOC:* Listen and Spot checks, please.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 12, 2022)

Akos looks around, not really aware that the silence signifies anything. But with the sun at the angle he hopes to see something beatiful as shadows elongate in the chasm and the sun's fingers caress the natures countours.

Instead, he sees long legs and hairy bulbous abdomens.
"Spiders!"

Spot; Listen: 1D20 = [18] = 18
1D20 = [6] = 6
Init: 1D20+2 = [9]+2 = 11


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 13, 2022)

*"I see them,"* Tuck confirms, readying his crossbow and dropping to one knee to steady his aim.

*"Mutt, guard us!"*

With a loud bark, the dog confirms the command, and Mutt moves a few feet ahead, waiting for the spiders to get closer. 









*OOC:*


Rolls in the OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2022)

Breva is shocked by the appearance of the spiders and reacts slowly. 

OOC: Rolls in the OOC.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 22, 2022)

Falen considers his options. These monstrous things could easily overwhelm him if he had been alone. He must trust that Big Tim and Breva can take on the large vermin toe to toe. He unslings his masterwork bow and notches an arrow. He aims for one of the closer spiders crawling up from the chasm and lets the arrow fly. The arrow sinks into the spiders soft flesh but it does very little damage in comparison to its size.

"Vinny, I hope you have some fire magic ready!"

Custodio doesn't wait for the Sectarian wizard to reply to Falen. He quickly calls on the Purifier for the god to bless Breva. A pair of hands appears around the paladin and cradles the man it sacred power. As the hands fade away, Breva glows for a few seconds with a healthy orange radiance. After he is finished, he nods to the knight and smiles. "That should bolster you against their poison."

The Vanquisher cleric draws his magical greatsword and sets himself for the spider's attacks.









*OOC:*



Falen - Mwk Comp. Long Shortbow:
1D20+8 = [10]+8 = 18; 1D6 = [4] = 4 (hit)

@Scotley, Custodio casts Hand of Divinity on Breva who gains a +2 sacred bonus on saving throws for 5 minutes.

BTW, The two huge spiders crawling up from the chasm are considered to be in point black range (within 30 ft.) for those that have that feat. The other two huge spiders are 100 ft. away south of the road. The gargantuan spider is climbing a pillar in the middle of the chasm, so it can't be attacked with melee weapons unless it crosses the gap to where the PCs are on the road.

@Tellerian Hawke, you're up!


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 25, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim growls,* "Ahoy, foul vermin! Back to the chasm with ye!"



Tim charges into the closest monstrous spider and brings his sword around with a fluid motion. The blade slices deep into the creatures thorax. Greenish ichor is ripped from the wound and the creature makes a strange sound of pain that could be screaming. It then makes a sound like chittering combined with a hiss as it turns all its eyes towards the half-ogre knight.


----------



## Neurotic (Apr 26, 2022)

Akos thinks about what he knows about the creatures. There were many spiders in the library, big ones, hairy ones, small ones, venomous, poisonous, jumping, weaving...all kinds. And he researched both them and the giant versions. But even for those, these are big.

Still, spider is a spider and they burn readily. Activating specific runes on his gloves he calls out aloud just in case there are witnesses.
"Titania, grant us your favor and burn these vermin!"
before unleashing stream of leaves laced with burning embers into one of the monsters.



Spoiler: Actions



Free: Nature check for knowedge devotion: 1D20+9+5 = [17]+9+5 = 31
NICE! +4 to hit and damage
Swift: Activate Gloves of eldritch admixture 1 charge (+2d6 fire damage)
Move: S-SW-SW-SW
Action: 
Eldritch blast on the spider south of the one with Tim: 1D20+7+4 = [10]+7+4 = 21
3D6+4+2D6 = [1, 5, 6]+4+[2, 2] = 20 - touch attack for 16 force and 4 fire damage


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 26, 2022)

Taking a step to the side so he keeps a clear shot with his light crossbow at the closest spider despite Big Tim charging it, Tuck rapidly fires three bolts at the arachnid, and all three bolts hit the eyes as the try to focus on the half-ogre.

Convinced that enemy is out of the fight, Tuck grins and reloads his crossbow, looking turning to find a new target.









*OOC:*


Rapid Shot adds another attack at highest BAB, but all attacks have -2. Additionally the -2 for shooting into melee:
1D20+13-2-2 = [18]+13-2-2 = 31
1D20+13-2-2 = [20]+13-2-2 = 33
1D20+8-2-2 = [20]+8-2-2 = 28

 Two crits! Do I need to confirm those?
Crit confirmation: 1D20+13-2-2 = [9]+13-2-2 = 22
1D20+8-2-2 = [5]+8-2-2 = 13

I think that's at least one confirmation. So once for double damage, and twice for normal damage:
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
2D6+2 = [5, 5]+2 = 12

Man, my dice are on a roll! 

Edit: I just saw firing in melee gives a -4, not a -2. I think that changes nothing to the outcome, however.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 26, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Taking a step to the side so he keeps a clear shot with his light crossbow at the closest spider despite Big Tim charging it, Tuck rapidly fires three bolts at the arachnid, and all three bolts hit the eyes as the try to focus on the half-ogre.



The mounstrous vermin reels as the bolts penetrate into its eyes and thorax. It near three perfect shots and the creature shudders in pain and looks as if it might fall off the ledge into the chasm.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Convinced that enemy is out of the fight, Tuck grins and reloads his crossbow, looking turning to find a new target.



Tuck notices out of the corner of his eye that the spider doesn't die nor does it retreat right away. Instead it tries to bite Tim and its slavering fangs penetrates the big knight's armor and pumps poison into Tim's shoulder. The bite itself isn't very deep but the wound stings as the venom tries to overwhelm Tim's body.

The huge vermin holds its ground.

The other three huge spiders rush forward to attack but only the second spider that came out of the chasm is able to reach the Exemplars. It charges towards Sir Breva and tries to bite the knight's head off. Breva manages to avoid losing his head, but the spider's fang still dig into chest. The bite barely penetrates his armor but it is just enough to inject poison into the knight.









*OOC:*



Huge spider (vs. Tim) - Bite attack:
1D20+9 = [19]+9 = 28 (hit?)
2D6+6 = [1, 2]+6 = 9
I'm fairly certain that hit's Tim's AC. @Tellerian Hawke, his standard AC is still 25, right? If so, then roll a DC 16 Fortitude saving throw vs. the spider's poison. If the save fails, Tim takes 1d8 Strength damage.

Huge spider (vs. Breva) - Bite attack:
1D20+9 = [16]+9 = 25+2 (charge) = 27 (hit)
2D6+6 = [1, 1]+6 = 8 (min. damage) 
(Spider's AC is two less due to charge.)

@Scotley, roll a DC 16 Fort save. And you get a +2 sacred bonus to the save from Custodio's spell.








Neurotic said:


> Akos thinks about what he knows about the creatures. There were many spiders in the library, big ones, hairy ones, small ones, venomous, poisonous, jumping, weaving...all kinds. And he researched both them and the giant versions. But even for those, these are big.
> 
> Still, spider is a spider and they burn readily. Activating specific runes on his gloves he calls out aloud just in case there are witnesses.
> "Titania, grant us your favor and burn these vermin!"
> before unleashing stream of leaves laced with burning embers into one of the monsters.



While Akos is thinking about what he knows about such creatures, he nearly misses the huge spider moving forward to attack Sir Breva. The vermin are quick on their legs for such massive creatures. That doesn't save the vermin when the Loremaster's eldritch blast rips into the monstrous vermin's body. The fire-tinged stream of leaves cuts and burns the spider, and it lets out a banshee-like shriek.









*OOC:*



I'm going to assume you would have Akos only step back north 5 ft. away from the spider after it charges forward. Otherwise, there would be an AoO on Akos as he fires his blast. I'll post an updated battle map a bit later.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 26, 2022)

The massive spider crawling up towards the top of the pillar, in the middle of the chasm, rushes to the top of the pillar and tries to jump the gap between the pillar and the chasm wall. It completely misjudges the distance and doesn't even come close to making the jump.

It doesn't seem to realize its mistake until it is falling away towards the bottom of the chasm. Its legs thrash out in vain as it falls.









*OOC:*



Gargantuan spider - Jump check (long) [DC 75]:
1D20+17 = [13]+17 = 30 (fails)

The gargantuan spider climbs up 20 feet and then tries to jumps 30 feet through the air towards the PCs. I didn't realize the DC was going to be 75 for the long jump! I completely misjudged how far away the pillar would have to be for the spider to make it. (Ah well, live and learn.) I would have had to have rolled a Natural 20. 

Scratch one gargantuan spider.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2022)

OOC: DC16 Fort Save: 1D20+14 = [7]+14 = 21


Breva manages to shrug off both the bite and the poison. He pulls his greatsword from his back the light of its magic barely visible in the sunlight and lays into the spider with powerful swings cutting deep into the creature and letting the ichor fly. 

OOC:
Power attacks and damage: 1D20+12 = [17]+12 = 29
1D20+7 = [12]+7 = 19
2D6+11 = [6, 6]+11 = 23
2D6+11 = [1, 1]+11 = 13


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 26, 2022)

Scotley said:


> Breva manages to shrug off both the bite and the poison. He pulls his greatsword from his back the light of its magic barely visible in the sunlight and lays into the spider with powerful swings cutting deep into the creature and letting the ichor fly.



The monstrous vermin shrieks in pain as the paladin's blade slices through its flesh. The creature falls to the ground and shudders and its legs fold in on itself in death. Ichor stains the ground and Sir Breva's greatsword.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2022)

Vinny steps in between Akos and Custodio and quickly casts his go to spell: _haste_. The spell increases his and the other Exemplars reflexes and footspeed to tip the balance in their favor against the spiders.









*OOC:*



Akos, Big Tim, Breva, Custodio, Tuck, and Vinny all gain the benefits of _haste_. The character gets one extra attack at full BAB (plus modifiers) when making a full attack action. A hasted creature gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves. Any condition that makes you lose your Dexterity bonus to Armor Class (if any) also makes you lose dodge bonuses.

All characters also get a +30 ft. to all modes of movement.


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2022)

Nathaniel's instincts kick in and he draws his impressive-looking longsword. "I'll try to cover you," he says as he steps forward to stand next to Akos. "Burn that one!" He points at the spider posed to charge towards the Exemplars around the Loremaster.









*OOC:*



Nathaniel takes a 5 ft. step and readies a standard action to attack any of the spiders that come within 5 ft. to attack himself or the Loremaster.







*End of Round One*


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2022)

Falen spins around, takes a step back towards Custodio, and fires his shortbow at the spider posed to charge him. The arrow easily finds its mark against the vermin creature but the damage isn't significant. Falen knows he needs some time to memorize some new spells if the Exemplars are going to be in this kind of danger all the time.

Custodio moves up the road to back up Tuck in case the other spider tries to charge the kobold urban ranger. "Reload. If it charges, I'll try to block it." He then prays to the Purifier once again and a blade of force energy that looks like the warhammer hanging on his belt suddenly appears next to the monstrous spider and attacks the vermin. The force hammer smashes down in the middle of creature's eyes.









*OOC:*



Falen - Mwk Comp. Shortbow:
1D20+8 = [19]+8 = 27 (hit)
1D6 = [3] = 3 
Almost a crit.

Custodio - Spiritual Weapon vs. Huge Spider:
1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21 (hit)
1D8+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 29, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so Tim hits three times (2x Greatsword, 1x Rizvan) for a total of 46 pts. of damage. Data is in spoiler below.



*OOC:* T.H. is at work and doesn't have time to write an IC post, so...

Tim ignores the wound the spider inflicted on him. He swings his blade over his head with a roar and nearly slices the spider's thorax in two. The massive vermin shrieks and stumbles, which causes Tim's second swing to miss. He them slams Rizvan into the monstrous spider, which sends ichor everywhere.

The spider's legs give out and it is soon scrambling to stay on the ledge. Tim can tell it is done, but he brings his sword down a third time and splits the beast's thorax from it abdomen.

"Just die you foul thing!"

The spider's abdomen falls back into the chasm while its thorax sits on the ledge spilling its fluids everywhere. The smell of its death is terrible.


----------



## JustinCase (Apr 30, 2022)

Nodding to Custodio, Tuck immediately feels the effects of Vinny’s _haste_ spell, his movements more quickly and fluidly. Changing his target again as two spiders are taken down by his allies, the kobold shoots his crossbow at an arachnid on the other side of the crossing. His hands a blur as he shoots and reloads four bolts in quick succession. 









*OOC:*


Rapid shot with haste:
1D20+13-2+1 = [16]+13-2+1 = 26
1D20+13-2+1 = [12]+13-2+1 = 24
1D20+13-2+1 = [2]+13-2+1 = 14
1D20+8 = [4]+8-2+1 = 11

I assume that’s two hits, but I’m not sure so I will roll all four damage rolls:
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D6+1 = [6]+1 = 7
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
1D6+1 = [4]+1 = 5


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 30, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Nodding to Custodio, Tuck immediately feels the effects of Vinny’s _haste_ spell, his movements more quickly and fluidly. Changing his target again as two spiders are taken down by his allies, the kobold shoots his crossbow at an arachnid on the other side of the crossing. His hands a blur as he shoots and reloads four bolts in quick succession.



The first bolt sinks deep into the spider's thorax while the second one clips one of its legs. The third shot just misses above the monstrous vermin while the fourth sinks into the ground in front of the spider.

The two remaining spiders charge forward with fangs bared. The first charges into Custodio and delivers a devastating bite to the Vanquisher cleric. The spider's fangs dig into Custodio's face, neck, and chest. Custodio tries to cry out but it come out as a gurgling sound. The spider's venom quickly enters the young cleric's bloodstream and saps his strength. He is soon gasping for air and looks like he could fall in seconds.

The other spider charges Akos and tries to bite the Loremaster in the same way. Just before the spider's attack, Nathaniel swings his sword with all his strength in hopes of killing the vermin before it can bite Akos. The blade cuts deep into the spider but it doesn't stop it fangs from finding Akos' shoulder and arm. Luckily his fey heritage saves him from the bite being deep but he can feel the poison trying to overwhelm him.









*OOC:*



Huge spider (vs. Custodio) - Bite attack:
1D20+9+2 = [18]+9+2 = 29 (hit)
2D6+6 = [5, 4]+6 = 15

Custodio - Fortitude save (DC 16) and STR damage:
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10 (failed)
1D8 = [3] = 3 (STR damage)

Nathaniel - Attack with Longsword vs. Huge Spider:
1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18 (hit)
1D8+3 = [8]+3 = 11

Huge spider (vs. Akos) - Bite attack:
1D20+9+2 = [13]+9+2 = 24 (hit)
2D6+6 = [3, 2]+6 = 11

@Neurotic, the damage Akos takes is reduced to 3 due to his DR, but make a DC 16 Fortitude save vs. the poison. If the save is failed, Akos takes the following Strength damage: 1D8 = [6] = 6

Akos is up next. He is in a threatened square and the spider has a 10 ft. reach. I'll post the updated battle map in a few minutes.


----------



## Neurotic (May 6, 2022)

Save vs poison: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11 does this mean he takes double STR damage?

Akos looks up at the huge beast and shudders as all his equipment suddenly doubles in weight. Dropping his pack down he can move freely again despite the sudden weakness.

"Titania take you, beast!" he snarls in most uncharacteristic way as he points toward the spider and blasts it in the face with the same fiery leaf storm he used on the last one.

"Custodio, hold on, I can heal you once this thing gets off me!"



Spoiler: Actions



Free: drop the backpack
Concentration check: 1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
Swift: activate bracers of eldritch admixture (1 charge for +2d6)
Action: Eldritch blast on the spider in melee: 1D20+7+4 = [8]+7+4 = 19
3D6+4+2D6 = [5, 3, 6]+4+[2, 5] = 25
Move: take anti-toxin from the belt (can I "drink defensively" i.e. without provoking?)


----------



## Knightfall (May 6, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> OOC: Save vs poison: 1D20+10 = [1]+10 = 11 does this mean he takes double STR damage?



OOC: No.


----------



## Knightfall (May 6, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Akos looks up at the huge beast and shudders as all his equipment suddenly doubles in weight. Dropping his pack down he can move freely again despite the sudden weakness.
> 
> "Titania take you, beast!" he snarls in most uncharacteristic way as he points toward the spider and blasts it in the face with the same fiery leaf storm he used on the last one.



The powerful blast cuts and burns the spider and the creature shrieks but it does not fall.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "Custodio, hold on, I can heal you once this thing gets off me!"



"I'm not dead yet," Custodio says. He grimaces through the pain.



Neurotic said:


> *OOC:* Move: take anti-toxin from the belt (can I "drink defensively" i.e. without provoking?)











*OOC:*



Looking at the Actions in Combat chart in the RC, drinking the antitoxin would fall under drinking a potion, which is a standard action. I don't believe there is any way for Akos to drink it without taking an Attack of Opportunity, but its moot since he already attacked and damaged the spider. He can't use eldritch blast and drink the antitoxin in the same round.


----------



## Scotley (May 13, 2022)

OOC: Two arrows attacks and damage: 1D20+11 = [8]+11 = 19
1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9
1D8+4 = [3]+4 = 7
1D8+4 = [1]+4 = 5


Assessing the situation quickly Breva desires not to put himself in reach of the poison. Instead he sends a brace of arrows streaking at the spider Akos faces. His marksmanship is not all he could hope, but maybe it will be enough.


----------



## Knightfall (May 13, 2022)

Scotley said:


> Assessing the situation quickly Breva desires not to put himself in reach of the poison. Instead he sends a brace of arrows streaking at the spider Akos faces. His marksmanship is not all he could hope, but maybe it will be enough.



The first arrow digs into one of the spider's eyes while the other deflects off its waxy chitin.


----------



## ScottDeWar_jr (May 14, 2022)

Knightfall said:


> Falen considers his options. These monstrous things could easily overwhelm him if he had been alone. He must trust that Big Tim and Breva can take on the large vermin toe to toe. .. .. .. .. ..
> 
> "Vinny, I hope you have some fire magic ready!"
> 
> Custodio doesn't wait for the Sectarian wizard to reply to Falen.



After having cast the best spell to help his allies he says to Falen, "Sorry, no fire, but I might have a shoe to smack them with.



Spoiler: Cast Magic Missile on spiders by Custodio and Breva



cast at level 6 transmuter: 3D4+3 = [4, 4, 2]+3 = 13


Vinny calls out the mystical words of power, "nužudyk vorą!" and three shoe shaped bursts of light are summoned  into being, the first two head toward the spider attacking Custodio and the third at the one near he, Breva and Nathanial.


----------



## Knightfall (May 14, 2022)

ScottDeWar_jr said:


> After having cast the best spell to help his allies he says to Falen, "Sorry, no fire, but I might have a shoe to smack them with."
> 
> Vinny calls out the mystical words of power, "nužudyk vorą!" and three shoe-shaped bursts of light are summoned into being, the first two head toward the spider attacking Custodio and the third at the one near he, Breva and Nathanial.



The first two shoe-shaped bursts streak to the spider in front of Custodio and whacks it on its thorax. The verminous beast chitters in surprise. The third burst slams into the other spider and bursts one of its eyes open. The creature shrieks. It is unsteady on its legs and looks like it could collapse at any moment.

Nathaniel tries to finish the spider off, but he misjudges his swing with the spider wobbling on its legs.









*OOC:*



Nathaniel - Attack with Longsword vs. Huge Spider:
1D20+7 = [4]+7 = 11 (miss)
1D8+3 = [5]+3 = 8







*End of Round Two*


----------



## Knightfall (May 14, 2022)

Falen can see that the spider is nearly dead. One good shot with his bow should be enough to kill it. He takes aim and a single shot. The arrow manages to pierce one of the spider's legs and it seems for a second the creature will fall. Somehow, it stays on its legs.

Custodio brings his bastard sword around to try to cut the spider in two. However, he cannot see, as his own blood and the spider's vemonous saliva is in his eyes and his hands are unsteady. The spider's venom makes him feel sluggish and heavy and his blade slips out of his hands and disappears into the long grass.

*"Curses!"*

The man looks like he want to punch the spider but he instead tries to clear his eyes. *"I can't see!"*









*OOC:*



Falen - Mwk Comp. Shortbow:
1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25 (hit)
1D6 = [2] = 2

Custodio - Hasted Full Attack on Monstrous Spider (while poisoned):
1D20+9 = [1]+9 = 10 (critical miss)
1D10+2 = [9]+2 = 11
---
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D10+2 = [2]+2 = 4

Custodio - Dexterity Check (DC 10):
1D20+2 = [5]+2 = 7 (failed; drops weapon; no hasted attack)


----------



## Knightfall (May 18, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Big Tim hits AC 33
> ...



*OOC:* Posting for @Tellerian Hawke again.

Big Tim quickly moves next to Tuck and Mutt to their left. He swings his greatsword over their heads with ease and cuts deep into the spider menacing Custodio. The blade slices a deep gash into the spider's abdomen as the vermin tries to prepare for its next bite at the Vanquisher cleric.

"Fall damn you!" Tim curses.

The vermin reacts to the pain with a shriek but it doesn't die, although ichor spills out beside it.

*OOC:* @JustinCase, you're up for Tuck.


----------



## JustinCase (May 19, 2022)

Realizing how close that huge spider is, Tuck carefully takes a step back, looking for a better angle while hopefully avoiding the arachnid's jaws.

Once more his hands are a blur as the kobold shoots his crossbow, once, twice, thrice, four times in succession. Only the last bolt goes wide, the first three slamming into the eight-legged monster.









*OOC:*


5-foot step away from the spider, which means Mutt has to do the same to make room.

Rapid shot with haste, taking -4 for shooting into melee, aiming for the spider next to Custudio:
1D20+13-2+1-4 = [19]+13-2+1-4 = 33 (possible crit)
1D20+13-2+1-4 = [7]+13-2+1-4 = 21 (probably hits)
1D20+13-2+1-4 = [11]+13-2+1-4 = 25 (probably hits)
1D20+8-4 = [5]+8-4 = 9 (misses)

Crit confirmation:
crit confirm: 1D20+13-2+1-4 = [2]+13-2+1-4 = 16 (does that hit?)

Damage:
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D6+1 = [3]+1 = 4
1D6+1 = [5]+1 = 6
Extra crit damage if applicable: 1D6 = [5] = 5

I don't think sneak attack applies, but if it does, let me know and I'll roll three additional d6s.


----------



## Knightfall (May 19, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Realizing how close that huge spider is, Tuck carefully takes a step back, looking for a better angle while hopefully avoiding the arachnid's jaws.
> 
> Once more his hands are a blur as the kobold shoots his crossbow, once, twice, thrice, four times in succession. Only the last bolt goes wide, the first three slamming into the eight-legged monster.



The first bolt digs deep into the spiders brain and it shrieks in pain. The next tow bolts finish it off and it chitters one last time before falling to the ground and twisting into a gruesome ball of death -- its legs quivering for several moments.

Custodio relaxes and falls to his knees.

"Thanks," he says to Tuck and Tim. He then empties the rest of his stomach onto the ground. "I feel terrible."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 5-foot step away from the spider, which means Mutt has to do the same to make room.
> ...











*OOC:*


The first attack is a crit. since the spider charged in round two and its AC is two less until its turn. And I think your right, sneak attack doesn't apply even though Tuck is within 30 ft. He's not flanking and the spider isn't denied its Dexterity in any way. Regardless, there was enough damage with the crit. to kill the spider.







The other spider bites down on its closest foe, Nathaniel, before turning and trying to flee back into the tall grass. The young guard swings his sword in retaliation as the massive vermin creature tries to flee. The blade slices through one of its legs and part of its abdomen and the beast shudders. It tries to continue to run but its other legs give out and the spider falls into the grass and dies.

The smell of the battle site is awful, as the dead spiders' ichor stains the grass and the road.

"I think I'm going to be sick," Nathaniel says. "We need to get out of here. The smell will attract other things."

"We need to warn the guards watching the main gate of the Temple District that there is new nest of spiders. I doubt those are the only ones. Hopefull the even larger one died when it fell," Custodio says on his hands and knees.

"It's on the way to the carriage," Nathaniel says in agreement.









*OOC:*



Huge spider (vs. Nathaniel) - Bite attack:
1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12 (miss)
2D6+6 = [1, 2]+6 = 9

Nathaniel - Attack with Longsword vs. Huge Spider (AoO):
1D20+7 = [15]+7 = 22 (hit!)
1D8+3 = [2]+3 = 5


----------



## JustinCase (May 23, 2022)

Tuck doesn't talk, instead rushing to Custodio's side. His claws already digging through his backpack, the kobold produces the cure potion he took from the assassin Akos, himself and that Relgar fellow fought back in the Silverbow Inn. He's not quite sure how powerful this concoction is, but it's the first useful thing he comes across in his bag.

*"Drink,"* he instructs, guiding the man's hand if the man moves not quickly enough for the reptilian's taste.









*OOC:*


On my RG it just says "a cure potion (retrieved from assassin)", so I'm not sure what to roll. Is it a _cure light wounds_? _Cure minor wounds_? Not cursed I hope?  So please roll whatever is appropriate to cure (hopefully) this useful NPC ally.


----------



## Neurotic (May 23, 2022)

"I have the anti-toxin." Akos steps closer and almost trips over his robes, his own strength sapped by the poison. "Uhhh..."
Laying the hands on Custodio he purges the worst effects of the poison, but not the substance itself. He offers the small vial to the cleric. 
"This should help. But I have only this one."

"Titania, please keep this man for this world, don't let his time here be cut short."
As he prays, glow around his hands seeps into the vanquisher and then settles back onto him.

He prays again, pulling Tim, Breva and Nathaniel closer, touching them as the glow follows his prayers.
"This should hold us for the moment in case of any more attacks."









*OOC:*


How hurt is everyone? And how long before poison stops?










Spoiler: Actions



Using vernal touch to remove nauseated condition - but if the poisons effect is not purged it will simply hit him again.
Spending turn attempt for Chained Healing blast
Healing blast: 3D6 = [6, 2, 5] = 13 - Custodio heals 13, chains up back to Akos for 6
Healing blast Nathaniel: 3D6 = [5, 1, 6] = 12 - Nathaniel heals 12, chains up back to a PC most wounded for 6

Turn attempts spent: 2


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2022)

Breva cleans the ichor from his blade before putting it away and joining with the others. "Tis only a minor wound and I think good Custodio's magic has helped me stave off the poison. Please worry about the others. Nathaniel is correct though. I do not think it would be wise to linger here." 

OOC: I'm assuming the successful save is enough.


----------



## Scotley (May 25, 2022)

Almost as an afterthought, Breva pulls a slim wand heavily inscribed with symbols of the Protector and healing. He uses the magic of the wand to provide some additional healing to the work Akos has done. 

OOC:
cure light wounds wand: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
 To either himself of Sir Tim as needed.


----------



## Knightfall (May 26, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck doesn't talk, instead rushing to Custodio's side. His claws already digging through his backpack, the kobold produces the cure potion he took from the assassin Akos, himself and that Relgar fellow fought back in the Silverbow Inn. He's not quite sure how powerful this concoction is, but it's the first useful thing he comes across in his bag.
> 
> *"Drink,"* he instructs, guiding the man's hand if the man moves not quickly enough for the reptilian's taste.



"Thank you," Custodio replies. He quickly drinks down the potion and the wounds inflicted to his head, face, and upper torso fade. The bit on his face leaves a noticeable scar, however. "Better... but I can still feel the poison."



Neurotic said:


> "I have the anti-toxin." Akos steps closer and almost trips over his robes, his own strength sapped by the poison. "Uhhh..."
> Laying the hands on Custodio he purges the worst effects of the poison, but not the substance itself. He offers the small vial to the cleric.
> "This should help. But I have only this one."
> 
> "Titania, please keep this man for this world, don't let his time here be cut short."



Custodio feels the nausea leave him and he is able to stand. He gladly takes the anti-toxin and drinks it down... and just in time. The poison hits him again and he shudders. The anti-toxin gives the Vanquisher cleric a boost against the spider's venom and he manages to shrug off the worst of the poison's additional effects, but he will need time to recover, regardless. Or he'll need magic to purge his body.

"If I'd known we were going to have to deal with spider bites, I would have prayed to the Purifier for a spell to delay the effects of such bites."









*OOC:*



Custodio - Fortitude save (DC 16) with +5 bonus (and possible Str damage):
1D20+9+5 = [7]+9+5 = 21 (saves)
1D8 = [3] = 3









Neurotic said:


> As he prays, glow around his hands seeps into Big Tim and then settles back onto him(self).
> 
> He prays again, pulling Breva and Nathaniel closer, touching them as the glow follows his prayers.
> "This should hold us for the moment in case of any more attacks."



The healing energy enters Akos' allies and the young guard and all of the groups wounds are healed.

A moment later, Akos can feel the poison surging in him as well. He fumbles for his healing belt as his eyes begin to swim. He can taste bile in his mouth and his legs feel like their going to give out on him. He takes out several herbs and mixes it in the potion bottle Custodio just drank from with a bit of water and some lemongrass growing at the edge of the road. He drinks its down just before he drops to his knees on the road. Somewhere deep inside him, his own fey heritage and the healing drink combine to purge the venom from his system. The pallor on his skin fades and poison doesn't hurt him again. The previous damage remains and he will be weak until he can rest.









*OOC:*



Akos - Fortitude Save or Heal check (DC 16) plus possible Str damage:
1D20+10 = [7]+10 = 17 (saves)
1D20+11 = [19]+11 = 30 (success)
1D8 = [1] = 1









			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How hurt is everyone? And how long before poison stops?
> ...











*OOC:*


The secondary save against the spider's poison happens 1 minute after the bite's are inflicted. With the anti-toxin, Custodio gets a +5 alchemical bonus on his Fortitude saving throw and it lasts for one hour.

For your first healing blast, Custodio is already healed completely from the potion Tuck gives him, so I'd say Akos uses it on Big Tim, which heals the half-ogre knight completely. For the second healing blast, it would be best to target Breva, as he is the only other wounded character. None of Falen, Tuck, Mutt, and Vinny took any damage and neither did Nathaniel.









Scotley said:


> Breva cleans the ichor from his blade before putting it away and joining with the others. "Tis only a minor wound and I think good Custodio's magic has helped me stave off the poison. Please worry about the others. Nathaniel is correct though. I do not think it would be wise to linger here."



"Agreed," Custodio says. "Let's get to the carriage and get Nathaniel to his family before anything else crawls up out of the gorge."



Scotley said:


> Almost as an afterthought, Breva pulls a slim wand heavily inscribed with symbols of the Protector and healing. He uses the magic of the wand to provide some additional healing to the work Akos has done.
> 
> OOC:
> cure light wounds wand: 1D8+1 = [5]+1 = 6
> To either himself of Sir Tim as needed.



"I think we're all good," Falen says to Sir Breva.

*OOC:* The use of Breva's wand isn't required.

Heading down the road as quickly as you can all move, you reach the gates of the Temple District. There, you can see that the five Elites on duty had to deal with their own monstrous spider attack. Two more huge spiders and half-a-dozen large spiders lay dead on the ground in front of the gate.

"More spiders," Falen says with a worried look. "Let's hope they didn't attack the carriage."

One of the Elite guards lays dead on the ground while two others are fighting off being bitten. One of them screams as the poison tears into him and he collapses. Several of the local healers of the district arrive soon after and they heal the worst of the guard's wounds and one healer casts a _neutralize poison_ spell on the guard who collapsed.

"That is all I can do for him," he says. He notes the Exemplars arrival and the damage to their clothing from the spiders that attacked them. "It seems there are even more of these damn beasts skulking about."

"Four of these larger ones attacked us, and there was an even larger one, but it fell into the gorge. Hopefully, it died."

Another cleric goes to the dead guard and says prayer to his god. From her vestments, Akos is fairly certain the woman is a cleric of Alurene, The Healer. He watches as the powerful cleric casts a _raise dead_ spell on the guard and then purges any poison from the man's body.

"Praise be to the Healer," she says to the man. "He has brought you back from the beyond. I hope you will come say a prayer of thanks to Her at the Holy Sanctuary."

"I will, thank you Mother Superior," the Elite guard says in reverence.

She smiles at the man as one of his fellow guards helps him to his feet. Then she notices the Exemplars and looks at them quizzically. "You don't look like guards. Travelers seeking solace in Bluffside, perhaps?"

"Mother, these are the Exemplars," the Elite who she raised from the dead say. "They are the ones dealing with the troubles in Old City. The Renegade and his Loyalists."

"Oh, I see now," she nods approving. "I rarely go into Old City." She notes Tim's size and Akos' garments. "The Tall Knight. And you must be the Loremaster I've heard about." She sees Custodio's new scar and the tears in clothing and the stains of spider ichor. "Ooh, it seems you had a run in with spiders too. I hope you didn't lose any friends? I cannot raise anyone else today."

"We did not," Custodio replies with a bow. "I am Custodio Vecchi, d'Elite, Vanquisher of the Purifier. We are escorting this young man to his home out at the edge of the valley. He has offered his mother's cooking and a place outside of the city for us to rest and plan our next move against the Renegade."

Falen slips behind Big Tim. He doesn't need a powerful cleric to memorize his _true_ face.

"I hope you can bring that man to justice soon," she says. "His Loyalists are becoming a scourge. While we have managed to keep them out of the Temple District, wicked figures draped in shadows have been rumored to be seen skulking the Street of Sorrows. Of course, the Street is always filled with strange sights and sounds."

_'The Dusk are in the Temple District too'_, Falen thinks.

*OOC:* While the raising of the dead is restricted for the Lands of Harqual, there is no such restriction in Bluffside or most of the western lands of Kanpur as different gods hold sway.


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 8, 2022)

"I am he." Akos nods.
"That was a great miracle you just did, Mother. We can add the Street of Sorrows to our list of places to check. If you can spare anyone, Master Sylemis went to investigate Jade Thicket and might have use for a healer."

Akos is interested in moving the young noble out so they are out of that detestable obligation.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 9, 2022)

Tuck merely nods to Mother Superior, feeling no need to remind her that their group consists of more than just Tim and Akos. Instead the kobold is grateful that she is helping out people in need, as is his own goal in life. 

*"Let's move on quickly before more spiders show up,"* he says, urging his companions to get this over with.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 9, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> "I am he." Akos nods.
> "That was a great miracle you just did, Mother. We can add the Street of Sorrows to our list of places to check. If you can spare anyone, Master Sylemis went to investigate Jade Thicket and might have use for a healer."
> 
> Akos is interested in moving the young noble out so they are out of that detestable obligation.



"I will go to Old City and check on him myself," she replies. "It has been too long since I checked in with the citizens of that district."



JustinCase said:


> Tuck merely nods to Mother Superior, feeling no need to remind her that their group consists of more than just Tim and Akos. Instead the kobold is grateful that she is helping out people in need, as is his own goal in life.
> 
> *"Let's move on quickly before more spiders show up,"* he says, urging his companions to get this over with.



Custodio senses the others desire to move on. No sense risking more spiders. "Time to go."

The Mother Superior heads back into the Temple District to gather the aid she will need to safely travel to Old City. The guards move to clean up the dead spiders that they and the PCs killed.

You all move down the road to where the carriage is supposed to be waiting for you. Hopefully, it didn't come under attack from spiders. You reach the spot and the carriage is not where it is supposed to be. Tuck easily finds signs that the horse-drawn coach rushed away down the road, but he finds no sign of more spiders. But, looking back towards the Temple District, it becomes clear that the driver likely saw the spider attack and didn't want to risk his horses.

Tuck notes not only the driver's footprints, but also the footprints of someone much smaller. The boots are oddly-shaped, so not a human foot, but the two are together and there is no sign of a struggle. Tuck's scales do not itch. Farther down the roader, Tuck finds an arrow drawn into the dirt road, which leads the Exemplars to a short path up onto a small hill. At the top is a makeshift fort made of spiked, wooden logs dug into the earth that point out and up.

 You can see the carriage and the horses in the center of the small fort, which is no more that three dozen feet across. The driver is trying to calm the horses down. They obviously smelled the spiders. Several Elites and Bluffside Mountain Rangers guard the hilltop fort and one of them waves to you as you come up the hill.

"Glad to see the spiders didn't get you," the guard says. "Your driver had to get his horses away from those blasted things and brought them here. Did the spiders get anyone."

"One man perished, but the Mother Superior brought him back. Several others were poisoned but they'll live. We encountered more spiders on the road, so keep a sharp eye out," Custodio replies.

The guard nods.

"Get those horses under control," Nathaniel barks at the driver. "We need to go. Now!"

"I'm tryin', sir, but they are frightful," the man replies. "Those beasties scared them nearly to death."

"Let me try," Custodio offers. The Vanquisher cleric moves to the two horses and takes the reins from the driver. He uses a firm hand without being cruel. He pats the horses on the the side of their heads and speaks quietly to them in hushed tones. "It's all right. You're safe now."

The horses settle and the driver thanks Custodio.

Young Mr. Aceron doesn't wait for the others. He snaps his fingers and orders the driver to open the carriage door. The man startles and nods. He bows to Nathaniel and does as the nobleman insists. The young miscreant is falling back into his normal habits.

"Miles, is it safe to come down now?" A feminine voice rasps from on top of the carriage.

"Yes, get down here," the driver says. "This is your job."

A head pops up from on top of the covered coach and peers down at Miles and the gathered Exemplars. Her eyes settle on Tuck and Mutt and a toothy grin pops onto her face. "Unca Tuck Tuck!"

Tuck knows that face. It is a young kobold lass named Sobla that grew up in the Undercity. She is a dozen years younger than the urban ranger and isn't truly his 'niece', as humans would say. She is one of the clan, however. It seems she's found a profession.

The kobold girl bounds down from the top of the carriage and gives Tuck a big hug. She's grown since the last time Tuck saw her. Sobla is big for her age and some in the clan think her father might have been one of the lizardfolk living near the city. Mutt barks happily at her and she gives the big dog a hug.

"Sobla!" The driver snaps. "Worky first, catch up later!"

Sobla gives the man a pouty glare but nods. She helps Akos and the others into the carriage. There isn't room for Big Tim or Mutt and even Tuck won't fit inside the carriage once the others are inside.

"You can ride on top with me," Sobla whispers to Tuck. "Or ride on Mutt here. He should be able to keep. Right boy?"

Mutt barks.

She looks at Miles. "Can I ride with Tuck Tuck?"

"Yes, yes, let's go," Miles relents. "There isn't room for anyone else." He turns to Tim. "I hope you can keep up sir. My horses are quite fast."

*"Move!"* Nathaniel shouts from within the carriag. *"Now!"*

"Hey, you need to back off and let them do their work!" Custodio snaps at the young nobleman.

"Servants must know their place," Mr. Aceron replies coldly.

"Maybe you'd prefer to ride on... or in a spider," Falen mocks the young noble.

Nathaniel goes quiet.

Miles climbs up on the carriage and snaps the reins to set the horses in motion. Tuck and Sobla get onto Mutt while Tim prepares to run beside the coach. Falen is forced to get up and sit next to the driver, as there isn't enough room in the carriage and he doesn't want to be crowded in with Nathaniel.

The group is soon on its way down the other side of the hill. One of the Bluffside Mountain Rangers, a woman named Romi, rides as escort for half a mile until you are well out of sight of the chasm. She leaves you to continue on your way and nods to Tim as she returns to her post. The carriage stops so Tim and Mutt can catch their breaths.

"I'm too heavy" Sobla says.

The big kobold girl climbs onto the top of the carriage in her usual spot and hangs on as the driver sets the horses moving again. Mutt has an easier time of it without her weight. Miles drives the horses as fast as he can and Tim is forced to run well beyond what is normal. Only when the other Exemplars insist that the driver stops to let Tim and Mutt rest, does the man relent. It takes several hours of stopping and starting to reach the countryside estate of the Aceron Family.

Everyone is glad when the journey is over. The road was nearly empty the whole way to the estate. All there was were farmers and a small patrol of Elites that stopped them to ask their business.

The estate is nearly twice the size of Stormgrove Manor. The Acerons, it seems, have a significant amount of money. However, there are only a handful of servants there to great you as you arrive. A tall, distinguished pale man moves to the carriage to open the door after it stops.

"Master Nathaniel, it is good to see you're safe," the man says politely with a graceful bow. "We'd heard that you might have been killed or abducted."

"Evered," Nathaniel says mockingly. "I'm sure father is beside himself with worry."

"Lord Aceron is in Ambris," Evered replies.

"Of course he is," Nathaniel says. "Still seeing that... woman... behind my mother's back."

"Not at all," Evered says uncomfortably. "He is there on business. You should not speak ill of him."

"If I want you opinion, Evered, I'll tell you what it should be," Nathaniel snaps. "Now have the servants unload my things!"

"Yes sir, I will have them taken to your rooms," the man bows and waves the young noble forward. "I will inform Lady Aceron that you have arrived safely."

Nathaniel marches off towards the estate without another word.

"Are you staying for dinner?" Evered asks the Exemplars. He holds open the door of the carriage.

"Does anyone else have a bad feeling about this?" Custodio whispers to the others in the carriage.









*OOC:*



Custodio - Handle Animal check (work?):
1D20+6 = [11]+6 = 17 (success)


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 9, 2022)

After the first stop Akos talks quietly to the Aceron young.
"Master Aceron, you need to slow down your driver. I understand he wants to get you to safety, but your safety is largely with us and leaving the biggest protector around behind is not a good move. And please, treat your servants as people, they know their place and denigrating people without which your life would be much harder makes no sense. They do their work, you don't do yours and that's fine. But let them do it well, they don't need extra hardship. Remember how it was at that tavern where we found you..._hiding alone_. We agreed to keep you safe, but you need to work for it too and not run our knight ragged."

Diplomacy: 1D20+25 = [8]+25 = 33 - not great


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 14, 2022)

Tuck feels... naked... exposed... outside the City. Sure, he's looked at the countryside from the outskirts, but it still surprises him how few of anything but open space there is.

He is glad Mutt is there with him, and his big little niece, too! The urban ranger tries to get his mind off things by talking to Sobla about what she's been up to, what her job entails and if she enjoys it, and perhaps find out if she knows anything about recent goings-on, mostly avoiding the subject of the insurrection in the City.

Nevertheless, Tuck cannot help but notice the way Nathaniel treats his staff. He says nothing of it, but decides to approach both the driver and the servant later if the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2022)

Breva shakes his head as the young noble leaves them on the doorstep. He responds in a whisper to Custodio. "Nathaniel tries both my patience and my oaths. I do not feel I am doing the Purifier any honor by associating with this young man." He blows out a breath and takes in a deep one seeking calm. Once he has feels his anger subside he turns to the serving man. "Yes Evered, I believe we were offered the hospitality of this house for escorting Nathaniel home safely if it would not be too much trouble?"


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 21, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> After the first stop Akos talks quietly to the Aceron young.
> "Master Aceron, you need to slow down your driver. I understand he wants to get you to safety, but your safety is largely with us and leaving the biggest protector around behind is not a good move. And please, treat your servants as people, they know their place and denigrating people without which your life would be much harder makes no sense. They do their work, you don't do yours and that's fine. But let them do it well, they don't need extra hardship. Remember how it was at that tavern where we found you..._hiding alone_. We agreed to keep you safe, but you need to work for it too and not run our knight ragged."
> 
> Diplomacy: 1D20+25 = [8]+25 = 33 - not great



Nathaniel listens thoughtfully to Loremaster. He smiles at Akos and agrees to have the driver not run the horses or Tim so fast. "We wouldn't want to run your friend ragged." He seems less interested in Akos other suggestion to treat the servants better but relents nonetheless. "I will consider their well being, but they must know their place in society. We all must. You and I have a higher standing than simple underlings... but I will try to make their burden lighter, for now."

Akos isn't sure if the young noble is being genuine or simply tell the Loremaster what he wants to hear. Nathaniel does insist to the driver to slow down the carriage and he doesn't snap at the driver or Sobla, but by the time you all reaches his home, the young noble quickly falls back into his bad behavior.









*OOC:*





Spoiler: DM Only



Akos - Sense Motive [Hunch] (DC 20):
1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15











JustinCase said:


> Tuck feels... naked... exposed... outside the City. Sure, he's looked at the countryside from the outskirts, but it still surprises him how few of anything but open space there is.
> 
> He is glad Mutt is there with him, and his big little niece, too! The urban ranger tries to get his mind off things by talking to Sobla about what she's been up to, what her job entails and if she enjoys it, and perhaps find out if she knows anything about recent goings-on, mostly avoiding the subject of the insurrection in the City.



"Miles hired me as his assistant," Sobla tells Tuck. "Well, I guess I'm more like his apprentice. He has this carriage and two others, as well as a horse and tackle shop in New City. The Acerons are his patrons, but he can hire out his services to almost anyone."

She pats down the horses during one of the stopovers. "I'm responsible for the baggage and feeding the horses. They seem to like me well enough." She glares at Nathaniel while Akos has the man districted. "I don't like him. He can be more than just mean. He can be cruel. If it wasn't for his mother, Lady Talitha, Miles would have sought another patron years ago."



Scotley said:


> Breva shakes his head as the young noble leaves them on the doorstep. He responds in a whisper to Custodio. "Nathaniel tries both my patience and my oaths. I do not feel I am doing the Purifier any honor by associating with this young man." He blows out a breath and takes in a deep one seeking calm.



"I agree completely," Custodio agrees. "Let's hope he's better behaved around his mother."




JustinCase said:


> Nevertheless, Tuck cannot help but notice the way Nathaniel treats his staff. He says nothing of it, but decides to approach both the driver and the servant later if the opportunity presents itself.



Tuck watches as the young noble walks away from the carriage in a huff. He seems to care not about the servant who greets them or grunt work left to Miles and Sobla.

Tucks' 'niece' notices the look on Tuck's face as she is forced to push Mutt away from her while she unloads the baggage. "He's always been this way," she says. "His mother... what is the word you used Miles?"

Miles waits until Nathaniel is out of earshot. "Dotes... it means she spoils him."

"You should not be spreading gossip, Mr. Drake," Evered insists to the driver. "Do not forget that Lord Aceron is your employer."

"It is Lady Aceron who is my patron," Miles retorts. "I am not one of your staff, Evered. You cannot order me to be silent about that man's many failings. He is vicious and you should worry about when he becomes your lord." Miles shakes his head. "On that day, I will have to find a different patron. I doubt Lady Talitha will be in a position to do so."

It becomes clear that the conversation is making Evered uncomfortable.

Miles turns to Tuck. "I will stable the horses and ready the carriage for your return to Bluffside. They will need time to recover, but I can get them ready before nightfall... depending on how long you stay here." He glances at Evered. "You can find Sobla and I either at the stables or my workshop on the far side of the estate."



			
				Scotley said:
			
		

> Once he has feels his anger subside he turns to the serving man. "Yes Evered, I believe we were offered the hospitality of this house for escorting Nathaniel home safely if it would not be too much trouble?"



The butler turns to bow to Sir Breva. "You are indeed most welcome. Follow me."

Evered leads the Exemplars towards Aceron Manor. When Tuck tries to bring Mutt inside with him, Evered shakes his head. "Absolutely not! You cannot bring that wolfdog into this house. There is an old kennel where he can rest but please keep him away from milady and rest of the family. She is not fond of dogs... her youngest, Lord Jadon, is 'sensitive' to such animals."

Sobla grabs a hold of Mutt. "I'll watch him," she says to Tuck.

Once the kobold urban ranger relents, the Exemplars enter the manor house. It is splendiferous. The Acerons have considerable wealth, it seems. The décor is baroque and there is excess on every wall and in every room. Custodio looks at the gaudy display and shakes his head. There is a look of disgust on his face that he hides only from Evered.

"This place is very overdone," he whispers to Breva.

Falen looks at the wealth on display and tries very hard not to look at anything intently. There is a fortune to be made in this home to a truly canny thief. Of course, he's not much for filching items off tables or walls, so it isn't hard for him to resist taking anything. In a home like this, a truly valuable piece probably would be missed right away.

Evered leads the way into the guest wing of the manor. The decorations aren't as resplendent but are just as gaudy. He leads them into a wide hallway with multiple doors on both sides. Two footmen stands at attention at the end of the hall. "Granville and Ivor will attend to you all while you are here," Evered says. "Unfortunately, Lord Azel Aceron took a large retinue with him to Ambris, so I cannot offer each of you your own manservant. I am terribly sorry, but we were not expecting guests."

Evered bows, apologetically. "I will makes sure to tell Lady Aceron of my lack of hindsight."

He motions to the various doors. "There are enough rooms for each of you with all that you may need. Please refresh yourselves before supper begins. I must insist on a bath for each of you to clean the smell of the road off. Your garments will be cleaned and our seamstress will repair them. Do not wear any armor carry any weapons on you while attending dinner."

The butler bows again. "If you need anything else, Granville or Ivor will help you. I must go speak to Lady Talitha and then the cook."

Evered leaves you to select rooms and clean yourselves. The footmen wait to be called upon, but they do watch you all intently while you are in the hallway.









*OOC:*



The group has several hours to prepare themselves for the evening supper at the manor. This place is very posh and there is a lot of stuffiness to the servants and the 'feel' of the place. Evered does his job very well and it doesn't take long to realize that he keeps firm control over his staff (without being cruel).

If any of you want your PCs to secretly carry a concealable weapon (such as a dagger) to the dinner with the Acerons, it will require a Sleight of Hand check. The staff will only be casually be watching for weapons, so the DC will only be 14. Basically, Take 10 (+4, as per p. 117 of the Rules Compendium).

What possessions do your PCs have with them? What possessions were left behind in Stormgrove?


----------



## Neurotic (Jun 26, 2022)

Akos nods
"Thank you, Evered. We'll leave you to your duties and we won't task your manservants too much. Assure your lady we will be clean and ready."

Once he goes away he pulls everyone inside one of the rooms.
"Let's mend the clothes first, give your best clothes to the servants to wash, they can wash traveling clothes later. I will dress as a priest."

OOC: casting a series of mending spells until everyone's cuts, holes, and other little shabbiness disappear.

"I know you know how to behave with nobility, but I will go through a bit of local history and rules so you can adapt to Bluffside elite."

OOC: aid with Nobility +8 and local history +11 so that everyone can adjust their expectations - in effect, I'm hoping to prevent penalties for foreign knights, paladins, spies, etc...to various skill checks.


----------



## JustinCase (Jun 29, 2022)

Tuck is ill at ease in the enormous mansion. Both the opulent luxury and the large, open rooms make the kobold urban ranger anxious, and he misses Mutt by his side.

Instead of taking a room to stay in, Tuck asks for a place among the servants, such as a kitchen niche or a broom closet. He undresses quickly, hands his rags to a servant for washing despite Akos' magical mending and cleansing, then still naked packs as much of his belongings as possible into his magical haversack. He places his weapons in the corner of his small place, then takes a lock and key to seal off his personal space later. After several moments of hesitation, the kobold takes out a vial of acid from his haversack, unstops the cork, then balances it carefully over the door.

Before closing the door behind him, he looks at his handiwork. His pack can function as a pillow, his weapons are far away from the door to be just outside easy reach, and a trap is set above the door. Satisfied, he places the lock on the door and takes the key with him.

Now wearing nothing but that key on a ring on his finger, Tuck makes his way to the bath. He seems oblivious that being naked is not usual for the other races, until he sees the servants' upset looks. Apologizing, the kobold quickly takes a towel and wraps it around himself; the size of the towel meaning that only his head and the tips of his clawed toes are uncovered by the soft white sheet.

After some smalltalk, Tuck tries to engage the bath servants in conversation about their lives and troubles. He is particularly watching their comings and goings, hoping to locate the inevitable hidden passages that servants everywhere tend to use.

If he spots such a passage, Tuck will later explore it before evening supper, where he intends to be present with only his simple attire, the key to his little corner of the house, and a dagger hidden in the leg of his trousers.









*OOC:*


Alright, let's see if Tuck manages to find any hidden passages. First by observing the servants: 
Spot: 1D20+7 = [13]+7 = 20
Then by searching himself: 
Search: 1D20+17 = [9]+17 = 26
And finally, see if he manages to conceal a dagger (+2 on Sleight of Hand): 
Sleight of hand: 1D20+6 = [13]+6 = 19 (success)

Also, he set a simple trap for anyone trying to enter his room (or whatever he found where he keeps his stuff):
Craft (trapmaking) with masterwork tools (+2): 1D20+8+2 = [2]+8+2 = 12
The lock on the door is of average quality, meaning it has a DC 25 to open.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 5, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Akos nods
> "Thank you, Evered. We'll leave you to your duties and we won't task your manservants too much. Assure your lady we will be clean and ready."
> 
> Once he goes away he pulls everyone inside one of the rooms.
> ...



Evered acknowledges Akos with a final bow before leaving to attend to the rest of the manor house.

While it takes some time, the Loremaster is able to mend the clothes of the rest of the Exemplars. Once Akos finishes with one of his ally's clothes, they head off to choose a room and clean themselves and prepare for the evening meal. The two footmen help the Exemplars with any request.

Big Tim finds the room he chooses to be lavish and large enough for him to feel comfortable without it being excessively spacious. Except for the gaudy décor, the room reminds him of his personal quarters back on his home world. He strips down and goes to see if there is a bathtub large enough for him. Instead, he finds that the manor has an expansive room dedicated to bathing in several deep pools. The baths are attended to by three washing matrons and a young lad who works vigorously to keep the room clean. The walls of the room are covered in frescoes that go all the way up to the ceiling.

Falen asks Akos to fix his garments after Tim's. Once the Loremaster is done, Falen is glad to get into his own room and strip off his grimy clothing. The smell of dead spiders and the temporal dungeon still clings to him and his clothing. He heads off for the baths after securing his items in his _handy haversack_, which he hides in the room by disguising it from casual observation.

He finds Big Tim already in the baths being scrubbed down by two of the matrons.

While the unseen seer is loathe to go to dinner without his armor and weapons, he has little in the way of legerdemain to conceal his meteoric knife on his person. Instead, he dresses in his scholarly clothes, jams the lock leading into his room, and gathers with Akos and the others after bathing.









*OOC:*



@Aust Thale:
Falen uses the Disguise skill to make his handy haversack blend into the background of the room. This comes from pp. 106-107 of the Rules Compendium under *Disguising Objects*. In order for anyone to find Falen's haversack in his room, they must make a successful Search check.


Spoiler



Falen - Disguise check (to disguise his handy haversack in his room):
1D20+2 = [14]+2 = 16
(I've added one rank to Disguise for Falen for level 7. He still has 9 other ranks that haven't been assigned yet.)


Since Falen doesn't have any ranks in Sleight of Hand, he will not attempt to hide his _meteoric knife_ or his spell component pouch on himself.

He also jams the lock to his room...
Falen - Disable Device (Jam a Lock) (DC 10):
1D20+10 = [12]+10 = 22









JustinCase said:


> Tuck is ill at ease in the enormous mansion. Both the opulent luxury and the large, open rooms make the kobold urban ranger anxious, and he misses Mutt by his side.
> 
> Instead of taking a room to stay in, Tuck asks for a place among the servants, such as a kitchen niche or a broom closet. He undresses quickly, hands his rags to a servant for washing despite Akos' magical mending and cleansing, then still naked packs as much of his belongings as possible into his magical haversack. He places his weapons in the corner of his small place, then takes a lock and key to seal off his personal space later. After several moments of hesitation, the kobold takes out a vial of acid from his haversack, unstops the cork, then balances it carefully over the door.
> 
> ...



Akos fixes Tuck's clothing next before moving on to Sir Breva and then finally Custodio and Vinny. One by one, each of you chooses a room and prepares to bathe. The footmen gather up all of the soiled garments and heave them towards the manor's laundry.

"It will take some time to clean everything," Ivor says to them with a bow. "We will try to finish before supper begins. Take your time in the bath, good sirs."

Tuck finds that only the footmen are put off by his nakedness. The matrons aren't put off by him or any of the other Exemplars who appear in the baths without a towel. It seems they have seen much in their time. They do find themselves quickly outnumbered by the Exemplars and are amused by the 'smell of the road' coming off of them.

"Did you all roll in the muck," one of the matrons laughs. "You all smell like a muddy gully."

"Dead spider guts," Custodio says. The Vanquisher cleric cleans himself in a shallow side pool. "And other things."

Another one of the matrons heads out of the room to bring in reinforcements from the manor's short-staffed servants. She returns with two demure housemaids and an annoyed page boy. They are set to work scrubbing any grime from the room's floors and the edge of the baths, as well as opening a window and a set of double doors to allow fresh air to circulate into the room. The room is connected to a large garden on one side and a open courtyard on the other.

Akos is the last to enter the baths. He finds his companions either washing themselves in one of the side pools or being scrubbed by one of the scantily clad matrons. The baths smell of soap and other heady scents mixed with sweat, grime, and blood. The water of the main pool seems crystal clear even with the castoff from the other Exemplars. Probably a magical effect that purifies the water. The magic does not purify the air, however, and the Loremaster is glad for the open widow into the garden and doors into the courtyard.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> After some small talk, Tuck tries to engage the bath servants in conversation about their lives and troubles. He is particularly watching their comings and goings, hoping to locate the inevitable hidden passages that servants everywhere tend to use.
> 
> If he spots such a passage, Tuck will later explore it before evening supper, where he intends to be present with only his simple attire, the key to his little corner of the house, and a dagger hidden in the leg of his trousers.
> 
> ...



Tuck doesn't note any sign of hidden passages leading out of the baths by the coming and goings of the servants. The matrons are happy to chat up the kobold and anyone else who wishes to converse with them. The other servants keep busy in the background. They are less amiable except for one housemaid, named Orchid, who ends up helping Vinny scrub the dirt and sweat off. She is soon laughing at his jokes.

The matrons confirm to Tuck that the Lord Aceron is, indeed, away in the city of Ambris. "Lord Azel often goes to the City at the Pines for business... and pleasure. He has a mistress there," the youngest matron, Norah, says. "Lady Talitha knows but doesn't seem to care, as long as he comes home after his trysts." She whispers in Tuck's ear. "Milady may have her own lover. None of us know for sure, but we suspect she has had at least one liaison with another noble."

"Life here is good," the middle matron says casually for all to here. (Her name is Bessie.) "Lady Talitha is a fair lady and she never mistreats us. Her sons aren't as kind but she keeps them in check. Lord Nathaniel can say cruel things but his mother doesn't let him get away with being physically cruel. Lord Jadon is lost in his own world of books and spells. He rarely says anything to anyone and doesn't let the chambermaids clean his room. Strangely, Lord Talitha's sons are better behaved without their father around."

Robina, the oldest of the matron, concentrates on getting *all* of Tim clean. She tells him about her life and that she's been working for the Acerons for nearly 30 years. "I've seen the best and the worst of them. Lady Rhouth was definitely the best of them. She ran away as soon as she was able to swing a sword and fire a bow. Her mother wishes to find her, but I fear that girl has run off to the east and will never return."

She scrubs Tim's back (and a bit lower), humming to herself. "I wish I could say the Acerons are kind souls. As Bessie has said, they are fair people who do not hold back wages and Lord Azel pays more than some. Of course, that is because the Acerons have more than most of their peers. Not they have the wealth of The Five or other old bloodlines of Old City. Their family wealth isn't due to adamantine. They grow grapes and make excellent wine, which they export to Ambris, High Morria, and the Eastwatch Barony. Sometimes as far as Oakenvale and Vinovia in the north."

The matrons continue to wash the Exemplars and tend to any cuts and bruises. They apply salves to those who are willing and bandage any wounds that have not closed completely. The noise from the baths turns raucous and Evered comes to investigate. He is surprised by what he sees and claps his hands to put the servants in their place. One of the housemaids scurries out of the central bath. She had been scrubbing Vinny down from head to toe. The matrons glare at the butler. It seems he doesn't have complete control of the manor house's servants.

"I would hate to have to tell Ms. Blagg of your behavior when she returns with Lord Aceron from Ambris," Evered chastises loudly. "Now, they are more than clean enough! I have other things for you to do! Move!"

The matrons head out of the room along with the rest of the servants. Evered leaves the Exemplars alone in the baths. He closes the double doors behind him. Tuck notes a wry smile on the man's face just before the doors close.

One by one, you all head back to your rooms and then, once again, gather together in the room that Akos has chosen. It is the cleanest that you all have been since being brought together.

Tuck explores the guest wing more carefully, looking for secret passages and hidden rooms. He finds an old safe built into a wall behind a dusty painting. It doesn't look like it been opened in ages. He also comes across a small hidden cloak room behind a grand piano. It looks to be used for storage, but there isn't anything worth taking -- old garments that have seen better days. He doesn't find any hidden passages out of the small closet.

Tuck finds a hidden passage that goes down on a winding metal staircase. It is in a gaudy games room with a billiard table. The passage is extremely dusty and full of cobwebs. It looks completely unused. As the kobold urban ranger peers down into the darkness, his scales itch.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "I know you know how to behave with nobility, but I will go through a bit of local history and rules so you can adapt to Bluffside elite."
> 
> OOC: aid with Nobility +8 and local history +11 so that everyone can adjust their expectations - in effect, I'm hoping to prevent penalties for foreign knights, paladins, spies, etc...to various skill checks.



Akos waits until everyone has come to his rooms. (Tuck is the last to arrive.) The Loremaster hopes that Evered will be discreet about just how relaxed the Exemplars became in the baths. Not that anyone did anything _truly_ improper. He goes over what he knows about proper decorum around nobles, although from what the matrons told them, the two young Aceron sons aren't the best behaved themselves. He concentrates on how to greet Lady Talitha and proper table manners for a fine supper in the home of a noble. It is a good refresher on etiquette.

The Loremaster wracks his brain for any historical element that might come up based on the style of the home and what he knows of the region, but there just isn't anything helpful he can think of. The décor is just awful and distracting.

"We should be careful not to say anything that might set off her sons," Custodio adds. "We already know that Lord Nathaniel can be... disagreeable."

"He's an arrogant little pr-," Falen notes.

*"Yes! We know..."* Vinny quickly cuts the half-hobgoblin off. *"Let's keep the insults to ourselves. This place might have ears."*

"Yes, we already know that her other son, Lord Jadon, is a wizard," Custodio agrees. "And, I don't like the idea of going to this supper without my armor or my blade."

The afternoon slips into evening and an hour later, Evered returns to escort the Exemplars to dine with the Acerons. You follow him out of the guest quarters into the main part of the house. He leads you up a large winding staircase made of red oak. There is a touch of gothic mixed with the baroque on the second floor. The butler leads you into a grand banquet hall that is adorned from floor to ceiling with the most grotesque carvings and columns you've ever seen. A massive banquet table sits in the center of the room with eight chairs lined up on either side of it.

You see Nathaniel standing near the other end of the table near what looks like his father's chair. Standing next to him is a fine looking woman of indeterminate age. His mother, obviously. Standing off to one side of the room is a paper-thin young man who has his head in an old book.

More surprising than the Acerons are other nobles gathered in the room. There are half-a-dozen men and women of equal measure standing around Lady Talitha and each either has a drink in their hand or are nibbling on some sort of amuse-bouche. Servants are tending to the table with care and laying out everything for a fine feast.

"What did we just walk into?" Custodio whispers. "So much for not being prepared for guests."

One of the nobles sees the Exemplars and whispers something to Lady Talitha. he looks up and laughs. She raises her glasses to the adventurers and then goes on conversing with the nobles around her.

"Please sit," Evered insists. "We have set aside these seats for you."

The butler motions to the near side of the table away from Lord Azel ornate chair. The chairs put out for you are just as gaudy as the rest of the house but clearly of lesser station than those placed for the Acerons and other gathered nobles.

Lord Nathaniel grins at you like the cat who is about to swallow a flock of canaries.

One of the nobles glides across the floor towards Tim and introduces herself as "Lady Heather Devereux of Jurral. We have heard very interesting things about you, Sir Tymbeck Valencia... from beyond the the Great Veil. My father will be very interested in you. Yes, I think so."

She glances towards the others with mild interest. "Hmm, intriguing." She notes Custodio and Vinny who are wearing their official uniforms. "Do you work under Lord Nathaniel?"

"No." Custodio says plainly.

*"I am a Sectarian Guard,"* Vinny says with a bow. *"I'm not a member of the Elites."*

She nods to Vinny and heads back towards the other end of the table. She sits next to a distinguished older man who wears the military uniform of one of the _Gardes Rouges_ of Coeurdî. His insignia notes he is of very high rank. He carries a fine sabre at his side.

"So much for no weapons," Falen whispers to Akos and Breva.

"This feels like a trap," Custodio says to Tuck. "Stay alert."

One by one, the gathered nobles sit at the table. Lady Talitha sits in her husband's chair. No one says anything about it. Even her sons don't seem to care. Her seat next to his is left open. Her sons flank the table next to her although it takes a sharp word from her for Lord Jadon to abandon his book on a side table and take his seat. He looks very uncomfortable being around so many people.

There are just enough seats for the Exemplars to sit after the servants take away two of the chairs and replace it with a sturdy bech seat for Big Tim. The table is full with an empty spot at the other end of the table next to Tuck and Falen.

Lady Talitha stands and raises her cup in toast. "Welcome my friends, I am glad for your noble company. And welcome to the heroes known as the Exemplars who have returned my son to me. I know it was not an easy choice to make to flout the laws of The Five and let my son retreat from their grasping hands. You have my thanks."

Lord Nathaniel begins to look uncomfortable.

"Of course, he will have to be punished in some form, but I hopeful that with enough coin, The Five will allow me to find a suitable punishment for his actions. Perhaps servitude in the Bluffside Mountain Rangers might straighten him out!"

She glares at her son and he looks aghast. Then she laughs. "A joke, my dear. I would never dream of sending you to die in a fight against the hordes of Khogshk." She drinks down her cup as she sits. "But I must cut back your monthly allowance, I think. I can't have you taking bribes in Old City and not have you pay me for the privilege of keeping your head out of a noose."

She claps her hands and the servants begin serving the first course.

Across from Lord Nathaniel, his brother snickers at him.









*OOC:*



I'll post more details about the other nobles at the banquet table, later.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 5, 2022)

*"Weapons aplenty,"* Tuck mutters back to his companions, briefly glancing at the cutlery and various plates on the table before them. He shrugs, settling into his chair but not quite finding the right way to sit on the decorative but uncomfortable seat.

Realizing this is not his world, the kobold easily falls back into his racial routine of appearing to be the least important creature in the room. As long as he manages to gain less attention than the others, he will survive.

Then he looks at Akos and the characteristic reptilian smile appears on his face. Tuck's faith in the Loremaster's words is well-earned, and the urban ranger feels himself relax. Akos can handle this.

Instead, Tuck looks around the massive room. Now that he knows there are secret passages, long unused though they may have appeared, he wonders if any of them run parallel to this chamber. Perhaps he can spot little peep holes in the usual places?









*OOC:*


I _think_ that is a Search check, but perhaps it's Spot. I'll roll both:
Search: 1D20+17 = [18]+17 = 35
Spot: 1D20+7 = [19]+7 = 26


----------



## Neurotic (Jul 5, 2022)

As the final preparation before going into the hall, he calls upon the luck of the fey to empower few of his companions. While he worries about having to fight Tim, he is more worried about the guards that could be subverted. And Breva is a paladin, he should be protected by the grace of the Purifier.

Thus, Custodio, Vincenco and Akos enter the hall with _Tyche's touch_.


Spoiler: Tyche's touch



Lasts for 24 hours or until discharged.

Gives +4 to the first saving throw, +3 to the second etc...no choice in the matter. If someone tries to charm, poison or otherwise influence one of us, he gets a surprise.


----

Akos bows _slightly_ in general direction of the nobles as he enters the room and follows the usher toward his seat.
He sits as soon as it is offered, slowly, relaxed. He adjusts his robes and waits for the nobles to join them.

He smiles and nods as the nobles sit, by all appearances as if he's giving them approval or even permission to sit. The only exception is the lady of the house for whom he gets up and bows before sitting back.

"It seems we operate under some assumptions, milady, that may not be completely accurate. Whatever you may have heard of our exploits, things are worse than you think. We have a degree of independence of The Five, but flouting their laws would collide with paladins code, with Sir Tymbecs code of honor, with Sectarian and Elite guards...we can make a deal to get your wayward son out of the town since he was too afraid to come forward and admit he made a mistake. Thus, he gave us what he knew and we delivered him safely to his home. And we reported our findings and where we are going.

The Renegade...you may consider it a passing threat or even an opportunity to advance your own goals. But his goals, if realized, will render all scheming null and void since he works with demons and otherworldly beings incompatible with our forms of life. He had no problem throwing even his trusted henchmen into captivity once we defeated his demon. He also has no trouble keeping a slave and life power of other creatures for his own purposes. Nothing he promises is dependable since his goal is to return to power to his own city. And he will sack whomever he thinks he has to in that way.

I can openly say I don't agree with some of the laws, those limiting personal freedoms most of all. But working with that creature to _temporarily _gain power that may cost the one making deals all of his assets or even his soul...it is not worth it.

On the other hand, you, nobles already have power. Have influence. Have the riches."
Akos motions to the mansion around them
"When is it enough? You built this over generations. Is it worth throwing it all away?" 

Loremaster raises his hands to prevent objections
"I know, I know, you, wiser and more experienced heads wouldn't do such a thing and recognize that he is a threat not only to The Five, but to your own power. But young hotheads, who _think_ they have it hard if they cannot gamble and drink yearly pay of a craftsman in one wild night...they are a threat. I will presume much now in giving a small advice to you, lady, but you really should punish the boy. Not risk his life, obviously in some border dispute...but punish him so he feels it. He put your entire house at risk with his stupidity and cowardice."
As the speech progresses, Akos is getting progressively worse in describing the young heir and takes an opportunity to smile at him as his self-satisfied smile drops.
"The wise people here, your elders, boy, recognize that having the power and keeping the power are two separate things. And to keep it you have to use it wisely, not squander it."
Akos folds his hands in front of him and opens negotiations, giving the nobles hopefully exactly what they want to hear.
"Now that I garnered both good and ill will with my advice; when I've told you parts of what we discovered and told you where we stand...what do you need from us? And what do we gain from that?"


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 26, 2022)

Neurotic said:


> Akos bows _slightly_ in general direction of the nobles as he enters the room and follows the usher toward his seat.
> He sits as soon as it is offered, slowly, relaxed. He adjusts his robes and waits for the nobles to join them.
> 
> He smiles and nods as the nobles sit, by all appearances as if he's giving them approval or even permission to sit. The only exception is the lady of the house for whom he gets up and bows before sitting back.



One of the noblemen sits next to Lord Jadon and the young man seems intimidated by him, so he quits fidgeting. Jadon obviously knows him and the man bows respectfully to Lady Talitha and waits for her to be seated as Akos does. Next to him sit the half-elven woman and her lord. Across from them, Lady Heather and her father sit together next to Lord Nathaniel. Lady Heather sits closest to the young nobleman and she flirts with him, casually. Her father is more serious and he looks like he is ready to spring to life at a moments notice. The mysterious dwarf sits next to him.



Spoiler: For Neurotic Only



I'm assuming that Akos takes one of the seats closest to Lady Talitha since he will be the main speaker for the party.

Akos - Knowledge (nobility and royalty) check:
1D20+8 = [15]+8 = 23
- The result is 25 for Lady Heather and her father.

Akos isn't familiar with most of the guests. He is certain, however, that the androgynous dwarf noble is from the city of Orra. He can tell by their attire. The nobleman and his half-elf lady are a complete mystery to him. The other human man is obviously a noble from somewhere to the north but the Loremaster doesn't know from exactly where.

He is aware of Lady Heather Devereux and her father, however. They are from the Thalassocracy of Coeurdî, which controls half of the Isole di Rysenet. (The other half is controlled by the Kingdom of Almadon.) Lady Heather is the fiancée of the Prince of Coeurdî, Octave Deniaud! Her father, a hard man named Lord Vespasien Devereux, is likely her official escort and protector while she is visiting Bluffside. He is the Lord Marshal of the Gardes Rouges and his rank is second only to the High Commander of that Royal Guard.

For her to be in Bluffside without a huge entourage is very odd. Of course, Coeurdîan nobles are known for being eccentric and sometimes outlandish.











*OOC:*



Breva - Knowledge (nobility and royalty) check:
1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17
@Scotley, roll isn't high enough for Breva to know who the nobles are or where they come from.
- I'm putting Breva right next to the man named Lord Toren. (See below for my intro to Lord Toren.)

Big Tim - Knowledge (nobility and royalty) check:
1D20+3 = [20]+3 = 23
@Tellerian Hawke:
Okay, so the natural 20 becomes a 30, so the total for Tim is 33; 35 for Lady Heather and her father. You can read the spoiler I added for Neurotic, and I'm going to post *more* details about the various nobles in the OOC thread. 








JustinCase said:


> *"Weapons aplenty,"* Tuck mutters back to his companions, briefly glancing at the cutlery and various plates on the table before them. He shrugs, settling into his chair but not quite finding the right way to sit on the decorative but uncomfortable seat.
> 
> Realizing this is not his world, the kobold easily falls back into his racial routine of appearing to be the least important creature in the room. As long as he manages to gain less attention than the others, he will survive.
> 
> Then he looks at Akos and the characteristic reptilian smile appears on his face. Tuck's faith in the Loremaster's words is well-earned, and the urban ranger feels himself relax. Akos can handle this.



Tuck watches as Akos manages to capture all eyes in the room. The Loremaster is in fine form. Yet, one set of eyes can't help but notice the kobold urban ranger. The half-elven woman watches him keenly but without any signs of malice. She whispers to her lord and he glances towards Tuck for a moment and nods. Then, he goes back to listening to Akos.

The woman continues to keep one eye on Tuck and even gives him a wry smile.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> "It seems we operate under some assumptions, milady, that may not be completely accurate. Whatever you may have heard of our exploits, things are worse than you think. We have a degree of independence of The Five, but flouting their laws would collide with paladins code, with Sir Tymbecs code of honor, with Sectarian and Elite guards...we can make a deal to get your wayward son out of the town since he was too afraid to come forward and admit he made a mistake. Thus, he gave us what he knew and we delivered him safely to his home. And we reported our findings and where we are going.
> 
> The Renegade...you may consider it a passing threat or even an opportunity to advance your own goals. But his goals, if realized, will render all scheming null and void since he works with demons and otherworldly beings incompatible with our forms of life. He had no problem throwing even his trusted henchmen into captivity once we defeated his demon. He also has no trouble keeping a slave and life power of other creatures for his own purposes. Nothing he promises is dependable since his goal is to return to power to his own city. And he will sack whomever he thinks he has to in that way.



Lady Talitha listens to Akos intently. She glances towards Lord Nathaniel with both disapproval and genuine affection. When the Loremaster begins speaking of Phelix Del Cannitha, she becomes engrossed in what Akos is saying. She is visible shocked when Akos mentions 'demons and otherwordly beings' and gives her son a chastising look.

He looks at her wide-eyed and shakes his head silently as if to say, 'I didn't know'.

"Your words trouble me greatly," she says. She looks to the nobleman and his half-elf paramour. "Lord Toren, my friend, Saltmarsh is closer to Sharn. Have your people had any problems with the Brelish? Have you heard of this Renegades family?"

He nods. "Indeed, I have heard of the Del Cannithas of Sharn. But I'd never heard of this Phelix person until we arrived in Bluffside a week ago. It seems your people are in a dire situation. I wish I could promise you help from Saltmarsh, but we must answer to our peers in Orra." He glances towards the dwarf. "What say you, Suzerain Kayden?"

The dwarf looks at the nobleman and then at Akos. "Let us wait to see what else this man has to say. I will think upon it," they say in a lilting voice.



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Instead, Tuck looks around the massive room. Now that he knows there are secret passages, long unused though they may have appeared, he wonders if any of them run parallel to this chamber. Perhaps he can spot little peep holes in the usual places?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OOC:* It would be a Spot check in the current situation. A Search check would require Tuck to actively move through the room.

While Akos keeps the nobles enthralled, Tuck studies the room as best as he can from the far side of the table. He doesn't see any obvious signs of a peep hole, although there are four very large painted portraits hanging on the walls. two on one side of the room and two on the other. He knows one of them could easily have peep holes built into the eyes. The portraits are hanging at just the right height for human observers, but if there are peep holes built into a portrait's eyes, he doesn't notice them.

He does note that two other nobles also have discreetly hidden weapons. One of the human men has a dagger sheath built into his boot while the woman known as Lady Heather has a pair of long, steel hairpins holding her hair in place. They are longer than any normal hairpin and are obviously designed as a defensive weapon.

If the others also have weapons, Tuck cannot see them. He _senses_ that the half-elven woman would never go into any situation unarmed. She has the look of a sleek cat who could pounce on anyone who threatens her lord.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> I can openly say I don't agree with some of the laws, those limiting personal freedoms most of all. But working with that creature to _temporarily _gain power that may cost the one making deals all of his assets or even his soul...it is not worth it.
> 
> On the other hand, you, nobles already have power. Have influence. Have the riches."
> Akos motions to the mansion around them
> "When is it enough? You built this over generations. Is it worth throwing it all away?"



"It seems this renegade of yours is quite the villain," the intimidating man, next to Lord Jadon, says. He looks at Akos with a hint of respect but there is also caution in his gaze. "You may be right about too much excess but the noble caste is important both here and in my homeland." He looks at Lady Talitha as if she were his beloved sister. "Milady would never throw away her life or the lives of her children."

"Loremaster Akos, may I introduce Lord Cristoval Dey de Caulon of Tarminan," Lady Talitha says. "He is a dear old friend to both me and my husband."

The man nods to Akos.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Loremaster raises his hands to prevent objections
> "I know, I know, you, wiser and more experienced heads wouldn't do such a thing and recognize that he is a threat not only to The Five, but to your own power. But young hotheads, who _think_ they have it hard if they cannot gamble and drink yearly pay of a craftsman in one wild night...they are a threat. I will presume much now in giving a small advice to you, lady, but you really should punish the boy. Not risk his life, obviously in some border dispute...but punish him so he feels it. He put your entire house at risk with his stupidity and cowardice."



Lady Talitha seems annoyed to be chastised in her own house, but she doesn't overreact. Instead, she looks to Lord Cristoval, hoping he will react for her.

He shakes his head and glares at Lord Nathaniel. "Loremaster Akos is right, milady. You must punish him this time. Such behavior cannot be tolerated. If he was my son, I'd send him to Edanfort so that he can learn discipline fighting against Rezothix Clans. A few years of that will toughen him up and teach him to respect the laws of the land."

Lady Talitha listens solemnly to her old friend, but just as she looks like she might begin to cry, she bursts out laughing and pats her son's hand. "It's a good thing he's not your father." She says to her son. She shakes her head and points at Lord Cristoval. "I will not throw his life away or punish him beyond what is reasonable." She looks back to Akos. "I know you are having a tough time dealing with this renegade, but I will not destroy my son's future as the next Lord Aceron just because he took a few bribes from the wrong people."

Silence fills the room for several minutes.

"I am Suzerain Kayden Greatmane of Orra," the dwarf sitting next to Akos finally says. "I think we can all agree that this Del Cannitha person is bad for business and for the people we rely on for our continued wealth. Trade withers under the constant threat from this renegade. He must be brought down for the good of all." They look towards Lady Talitha. "While it is not my place to suggest a suitable punishment for your son, I do think you should do more than slap him on the wrist. Perhaps a few months of forced sobriety at Rockgrave Keep. The monks will toughen him up, but he won't face any real danger under their watchful eyes."

"Gods! I'd rather fight with the mountain rangers!" Nathaniel says, aghast.

The nobles all laugh, except Lady Talitha. She doesn't like the direction of the conversation. She clears her throat and the room grows quiet again. Only Lady Heather has trouble controlling her mirth but a quick look from her father makes her look down at her lap.



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> As the speech progresses, Akos is getting progressively worse in describing the young heir and takes an opportunity to smile at him as his self-satisfied smile drops.
> "The wise people here, your elders, boy, recognize that having the power and keeping the power are two separate things. And to keep it you have to use it wisely, not squander it."



"I have already admitted to you that it was a mistake to get in with Phelix and his allies. No amount of money was worth the risk to my life. I see that now. But, I'm not the first guard to take the occasional bribe. I just took it from the wrong person."

"If this was Saltmarsh, your actions could have you swinging from the gallows, Lord Nathaniel. Be grateful that these heroes took pity on you and that your mother has enough wealth to pay back the The Five for your crimes." Lord Aerkin looks to Akos and then Sir Breva next to him. "That is likely what the Acerons will have to face as a family. Much of their coffers will be forfeit to The Five, and he will lose his place among the Bluffside Regulars."

"You should have him exiled to a remote island and force him to survive on his own," Lord Heather's father finally speaks up.

"Father!" Lady Heather snaps. "You should not say such a thing. He is just a young man who went astray. I'm sure Lady Talitha will admonish him appropriately."



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> Akos folds his hands in front of him and opens negotiations, giving the nobles hopefully exactly what they want to hear.
> "Now that I garnered both good and ill will with my advice; when I've told you parts of what we discovered and told you where we stand...what do you need from us? And what do we gain from that?"



"What I need is assurances that my son won't hang!" Lady Talitha says abruptly and loudly. She sighs. "You have brought him to me, and I thank you for that kindness, and I know he will face some sort of discipline from my husband. I will have to discuss it with him and hope he sees reason."

"Mother..." Nathaniel finally seems worried.

"I will discuss it with your father!" she snaps. "Now tell them what you told me about the corruption in the ranks."

Nathaniel sighs and sits back in his chair. He looks towards the Exemplars and goes into a long litany of the corruptions among the guards of Bluffside. He accuses the Regulars of being completely corrupt and almost all of them being in Phelix's pocket or taking bribes from his agents or from others outside of Bluffside. The way he makes it sound is that you cannot trust any of the Regulars.

"There are many of them that have sworn their allegiance to the Rising Swords," he says. "Others follow the orders of ostracized commanders who gained too much power in Bluffside."

"Erwan Patenaude?" Custodio asks.

"I don't know that name, but anything is possible."

The young guards details the corruption among the Elites next. He is less specific about them but he notes that it isn't the rank and file who are corrupt but the those above them. "This is all specific to Old City, of course. I've never been stationed in New City or the Temple District."

*"What about the Sectarians?"* Vinny asks.

"I admit that I don't know anything about them, but power corrupts and your order has a lot of power in the Wizard District."

Falen considers asking again about The Dusk, but he is unsure of the motives of the nobles at the table, so he stays silent. There is something familiar about the half-elven woman but it is only a feeling.

"Surely you're not accusing all of the Elite captains and commanders of being corrupt," Custodio replies. "I can't believe that for one moment."

"Old Oakfirst, no," Nathaniel replies. "He so honest, it's painful to watch. But there are others like Angelina Merkatz, Christean Launceleyn, and Gregor Leventhorpe. And you already known about Lowenan Wearne."









*OOC:*



Christean Launceleyn is the Elite Captain of Riftwatch who ordered for the Iron Gate to be opened without permission. None of the PCs have met the Elite Captains known as Angelina Merkatz or Gregor Leventhorpe, but Knowledge (local) could be useful.

I'm taking a break. I'll write up the details for Big Tim's Nat20 Knowledge skill check result later today. Much later.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 28, 2022)

*Tim surprises everyone when he begins to speak; he has been silent for the large majority of the conversation:* "In my homeland, I am both a noble, and a knight, but I am no lord by any means, and have little wealth of my own. In my family, I am the 'black sheep,' the bastard son borne of the union between my mother, and an Ogre war chief. My 'father' claims to love me, but in the end, he is merely being polite, for he knows that he owes me a debt of gratitude for helping my mother to escape, and for returning her to her proper home, safely. Despite being my mother's oldest offspring, I hold the lowest rank, seeing as how both of my twin half-brothers have a legitimate and proper father. Both of them shall inherit a portion of my father's estates and wealth, and both of them are already Baronets by title, at the tender age of 7 years old. Perhaps they've turned 8 by now? No matter. I will inherit nothing, and my title, as knight and as lieutenant junior grade, were purchased for me by my father, to save face, and to ensure that the family line does not become tainted by the existence of a commoner within its ranks. Despite my bravery and success on the battlefield, and open devotion to king and kingdom, there are many whom have mocked me behind my back, calling me things like 'the charming savage,' or 'the lovely mongrel,' or 'the half-breed pretender.' I have had to fight, tooth and nail, for every ounce of respect that I have ever received, and although my commanders showered me with flags, pennants, and praise, I have always had to deal with soldiers in my unit who looked at me with silent disgust, through the corner of their eyes.

My point is, Lord Nathaniel, that you have been freely given a status that I can never even aspire to, and what have you done with it? Squandered it like a fool. Your actions are those of a foolish, untrained boy. Your mother coddles you too much, I think. The only way you can ever atone for your misdeeds is to grow up, and become a man. Take responsibility for your own actions, instead of hiding behind your mother's coin purse. But that will never happen until YOU are brave enough to cut the apron strings, and stand on your own two feet. Your future actions as a penitent man are the only means by which you can truly atone. You must stand up, and bring honor to your family, instead of having your family buy honor for you. Bought honor is a glass shield. Earned honor is a bulwark."


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 2, 2022)

Tuck tries to absorb all the information Nathaniel is spilling about corrupt individuals, but he can't focus. His mind keeps going back to that half-elf woman, the one who seemed to recognize him and whose gaze he can still feel burning on his scales.

He feels as if he should know her. Or perhaps recognize her cat-like demeanor as befitting, say, a burglar or a fellow urban ranger. But his mind is coming up empty.

Gods, he thinks to himself, is it magic she is playing on him, distracting his mind from what's important on this quest? Could she be a sorceress or priestess, creating mist in his mind to keep from discovering her identity? It doesn't feel like magic, but then, it wouldn't, would it?

Is it perhaps an attraction to her that makes him lose focus? The kobold tries to search his emotions, but even that seems difficult.

Fortunately he is torn away from his musings by Big Tim, revealing a lot about his family and origins. Tuck realizes he never truly asked about the man's history, and despite growing up without any of the priviliges of nobility, even bastard nobility, the kobold feels a new understanding to the knight's convictions.

When Tim is finished, Tuck looks at Nathaniel, curious about the young man's response.









*OOC:*


Knowledge (local) to see if Tuck knows of the Elite Captains mentioned: 1D20+9 = [3]+9 = 12
I assume that's a fail.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 4, 2022)

Akos listens to everything and tries to gain additional knowledge from references mentioned here. Just as Tuck, he tries to recall anything about the captains maybe mentioned by Lowenan or others involved with them. But also, he draws from the well of history, reading about nobles, cities and other political things may shed some light into the interpersonal power levels here.

neurotic:  D20 + 11#akoslocalknowledge → 16(5 + 11)#Akos local knowledge
neurotic:  D20 + 13#akoshistory → 27(14 + 13)#Akos history
neurotic:  D20 + 9#akossensemotive → 13(4 + 9)#Akos Sense motive
OOC: my work policy was just updated and coyotecode is blocked now, I'm using rolz for the moment. If you have anything better, let me know


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 8, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> Tuck tries to absorb all the information Nathaniel is spilling about corrupt individuals, but he can't focus. His mind keeps going back to that half-elf woman, the one who seemed to recognize him and whose gaze he can still feel burning on his scales.
> 
> He feels as if he should know her. Or perhaps recognize her cat-like demeanor as befitting, say, a burglar or a fellow urban ranger. But his mind is coming up empty.
> 
> ...



Even with the half-elven woman's distracting gaze, Tuck easily remembers Captain Gregor Leventhorpe. The orcish man is considered the backbone of the Elites who patrol the Undercity, especially in the Cavern Harbor and the Warehouse District. While his bloodline is considered to be tainted by abyssal ancestry, he is considered to be extremely honest by the citizens of the Undercity.

Tuck has never had dealings with the orc man personally, so he can't be sure if Captain Leventhorpe is as goodhearted as the people believe. For Nathaniel to lump Gregor in with other corrupt Elites seems to go against everything the urban ranger kobold has heard about the man.

Tuck has never heard of Angelina Merkatz, and he only knows of Christean Launceleyn through her actions in opening the Iron Gate. If they are are all as corrupt as Lowenan Wearne, they all could be in Phelix's pocket.

*OOC:* Captain Leventhorpe is a tanarukk.



Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Tim surprises everyone when he begins to speak; he has been silent for the large majority of the conversation:* "In my homeland, I am both a noble, and a knight, but I am no lord by any means, and have little wealth of my own. In my family, I am the 'black sheep,' the bastard son borne of the union between my mother, and an Ogre war chief. My 'father' claims to love me, but in the end, he is merely being polite, for he knows that he owes me a debt of gratitude for helping my mother to escape, and for returning her to her proper home, safely. Despite being my mother's oldest offspring, I hold the lowest rank, seeing as how both of my twin half-brothers have a legitimate and proper father. Both of them shall inherit a portion of my father's estates and wealth, and both of them are already Baronets by title, at the tender age of 7 years old. Perhaps they've turned 8 by now? No matter. I will inherit nothing, and my title, as knight and as lieutenant junior grade, were purchased for me by my father, to save face, and to ensure that the family line does not become tainted by the existence of a commoner within its ranks. Despite my bravery and success on the battlefield, and open devotion to king and kingdom, there are many whom have mocked me behind my back, calling me things like 'the charming savage,' or 'the lovely mongrel,' or 'the half-breed pretender.' I have had to fight, tooth and nail, for every ounce of respect that I have ever received, and although my commanders showered me with flags, pennants, and praise, I have always had to deal with soldiers in my unit who looked at me with silent disgust, through the corner of their eyes.





			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> Fortunately Tuck is torn away from his musings by Big Tim, revealing a lot about his family and origins. Tuck realizes he never truly asked about the man's history, and despite growing up without any of the privilege of nobility, even bastard nobility, the kobold feels a new understanding to the knight's convictions.



Tim senses that most of the nobles are paying attention as he speaks, although his isn't sure how some of them are reacting to his words. Lady Heather, in particular, seems enthralled by his speech and the look on her face shifts from playful to heartfelt. Her father's gaze is unmoving like the tall mountains surrounding Tim's homeland of Vrocia and just as cold.

Sir Breva listens to Tim's story with great interest. Fighting alongside the knight has been rewarding for him and his own convictions. He looks towards the nobles to see how they react. Lady Talitha listens to Tim intently, as does the lord named Cristoval Dey de Caulon. He seems to be a thoughtful man. Lady Heather watches Tim, but Breva senses she's more interested in his physique than his words. Her father, however, is listening to Tim's words very carefully.

The young paladin enhances his senses with his ability to _detect evil_ in the room. He is quickly taken aback by the evil aura emanating from one of Lady Talitha's guests. The evil nature of Lady Heather's father radiates beyond that of Lord Nathaniel, and it nearly keeps the young paladin from sensing the other evil auras in the room. Lesser auras hang over both Lady Heather and Lord Nathaniel's younger brother. Sir Breva doesn't detect any other evil auras in the room. The young paladin keeps an eye on the old warior and grips the knife next to his plate tightly.

Lady Heather's father keeps his focus on Tim. He seems unaware of his daughter's _desires_ for the large knight.









*OOC:*


@Tellerian Hawke and I decided that this speech is going to be a Diplomacy check. This was his roll:
Diplomacy:
1D20+1 = [9]+1 = 10

He gains a +2 bonus for Reputation and another +2 bonus for having some renown. Originally, I hadn't planned on giving him the +5 bonus for dealing with NPCs that are part of his profession and/or social circle, but after thinking about it, I think it would apply to the 'warrior nobles' at the table. so, that will be a total of 19 for those nobles and 14 for the other NPCs.

@Scotley, The evil aura of Lady Heather's father is considered *moderate*. Lady Heather's is considered *faint*, as is Lord Jadon's (the same as with his brother).








			
				Tellerian Hawke said:
			
		

> My point is, Lord Nathaniel, that you have been freely given a status that I can never even aspire to, and what have you done with it? Squandered it like a fool. Your actions are those of a foolish, untrained boy. Your mother coddles you too much, I think. The only way you can ever atone for your misdeeds is to grow up, and become a man. Take responsibility for your own actions, instead of hiding behind your mother's coin purse. But that will never happen until YOU are brave enough to cut the apron strings, and stand on your own two feet. Your future actions as a penitent man are the only means by which you can truly atone. You must stand up, and bring honor to your family, instead of having your family buy honor for you. Bought honor is a glass shield. Earned honor is a bulwark."



Lady Talitha frowns as Tim begins to berate her son for his failings, but Lord Cristoval nods in assent with the half-ogre knight's words. The man keeps his eyes on Lady Talitha. His gaze seems to keep her from overreacting

"Well said, Sir Tim," Lord Toren raises his cup in salute to Tim. He seems highly impressed by the knight's speech. "You are a credit to your kin, even if they don't appreciate you."



			
				JustinCase said:
			
		

> When Tim is finished, Tuck looks at Nathaniel, curious about the young man's response.



Lord Nathaniel sits back in his chair. He seems surprised by Tim's words. It is doubtful that anyone has ever spoken to him in such a manner in front of his family. Yes, his superiors have probably given him a dressing-down on more than one occasion, but for Tim and Akos to admonish him so in front of his mother... that must be a new experience for him. But, instead of pouting, Nathaniel seems lost in thought, unsure of how to respond.

Could the knight's speech, and Akos' previous rebukes, finally got into the man's head.

Nathaniel sits in silence, looking down at his plate. Lord Jadon is almost giddy after listening to Tim tear into his older brother. Lady Talitha stares at her son, worried. She reaches out for his hand again, but he pulls back from her touch. She is shocked and turns and glares at Tim.

"Do not be anger at Sir Tim, milady," Lord Cristoval says. "The knight speaks the truth. Your son must redeem himself. He must not hide here away from Bluffside. He must go back and face the punishment of his superiors, no matter what that might be."

"I agree," Lady Heather says. She doesn't take her eyes off of Tim as she speaks. "Sir Tymbeck speaks as one who knows hardship and understands duty and honor. The boy must face punishment for his misdeeds. If he is isn't willing to face monks or fight alongside the mountain rangers, he must go back to Bluffside and face justice and help root out corruption."

"I still say he should be left on a barren island to rot," her father adds. His gaze shifts from Tim to Lady Talitha. "But it seems I am outvoted."

"I- I will go back," Nathaniel says hesitantly. "I will take whatever punishment the Tribunal sets out for me."

"No!" Lady Talithia exclaims. "I will not lose you!"

"Milady, do not overreact," Lord Cristoval insists. "I know Bluffside's laws. It is unlikely that your son will be imprisoned in the dungeon or sent to the citadel on Sordadon. He will probably only face ostracization from the city and your family will have to pay significant fines. But, if he wants to keep his place among the Regulars, he will have to do more than be a guard in Old City. Reassignment to work the Undercity or maybe out on Sordadon for a short time."

"That would toughen him up," the half-elven woman finally speaks up.

"Yes, see if you can get him six months working out on that flotilla port," Lord Toren. "It would be nearly as tough as fighting alongside the rangers but less dangerous overall."

"I worked out there for several months," Custodio adds. "It will keep him on his toes, and he'll either learn to respect the rule of law or wash out of the Regulars."

*"It will be up to the Tribunal,"* Vinny notes. *"If he is truly willing to go back and face judgement."* 

Custodio looks at Lady Talitha. "Even if he changes his mind, your family will have to pay significant fines for his actions. The Five might consider his dealings with the renegade to be treason. While it is very unlikely they will execute him, Lord Cristoval is right. He will probably be ostracized from Bluffside and will have to not only leave the city, but also the valley. He won't be able to stay here."

The Elite motions to Akos. "And as the Loremaster said, we sent a report to Lord Commander Oakfirst about your son's actions and that we were escorting him here... to keep him safe. The renegade might come for him. That man has many followers and deadly magical powers. It is better that Lord Nathaniel stay here, for now, until he called to the Tribunal. And, he will be. Bluffside's laws are clear and he must face justice, but first, he must live to face that justice."

Lord Nathaniel seems resigned to his fate while his mother looks as if she is going to start crying at any moment.



Neurotic said:


> Akos listens to everything and tries to gain additional knowledge from references mentioned here. Just as Tuck, he tries to recall anything about the captains maybe mentioned by Lowenan or others involved with them. But also, he draws from the well of history, reading about nobles, cities and other political things may shed some light into the interpersonal power levels here.



Akos is a bit surprised by Nathaniel's willingness to go back to Bluffside and face punishment. The young man doesn't seem to be lying about that or what he knows about the corruption in the ranks of the Regulars and Elites of Bluffside's guards. Akos has heard of both Captain Gregor Leventhorpe and Commander Angelina Merkatz.

"Captain Gregor" is well known in both Old City and the Undercity and respected by many among the poorest people. Despite his demonic heritage, he has a reputation for being honest and law-abiding. Of course, Akos hasn't met the man personally, but everything he's heard about Captain Leventhorpe has been good. The man is not usually judged by his bloodline. Still, he has few friends among the dwarves of the Undercity, and he is not of noble birth. Akos knows nothing about the history of the captain's parents or if he has other family in Bluffside.

The Loremaster knows less about Commander Merkatz. He knows she has some connections to Old City but prefers to work on on Sordadon. She is a half-sea elf, after all. While the lineage of her human family is considered noble, her family doesn't have the ears of The Five like the entrenched noble families of Old City. Still, the Merkatz Family has a long history in the city. Her human father used to serve in Bluffside's Navy before being forced (due to an injury) to retire to teach at the Naval Academy in Sordadon's Sea District.

Captain Christean Launceleyn is known as the Second Captain of Riftwatch. This makes her the second-in-command of the Elites stationed at Riftwatch. (The First Captain is a secretive man only known as The Esteemed; he is believed to be either a dwarf or of another race from the Underearth.) Captain Launceleyn had been seen as a rising star among the Elites of Old City (but her actions at the Iron Gate may change that) and her mercantile family is well thought of in Bluffside. The Launceleyn Family has been in Bluffside for over two-hundred years and often gets involved with the politics of Old City and the Mining District.

Akos is fairly certain that none of the Exemplars told Nathaniel about Lowenan Wearne being in league with Phelix or that they have him in custody. So, how does he know about that? Does he know more than what he has said? Did someone else in the room already know and tell him?



			
				Neurotic said:
			
		

> OOC: my work policy was just updated and coyotecode is blocked now, I'm using rolz for the moment. If you have anything better, let me know
> neurotic:  D20 + 11#akoslocalknowledge → 16(5 + 11)#Akos local knowledge
> neurotic:  D20 + 13#akoshistory → 27(14 + 13)#Akos history
> neurotic:  D20 + 9#akossensemotive → 13(4 + 9)#Akos Sense motive



*OOC:* Whatever you can use is fine with me.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 18, 2022)

Tuck feels so ill at ease with all this talk of punishment and who-knows-who, he quickly focuses his attention on his plate. Nibbling on a few things, unsure of what they are, the kobold eventually settles on drinking his wine.

Trying but failing to ignore the half-elven woman, he wills himself to focus on the bouquet of the fine wine; finer than he has ever had, perhaps.

He should be careful not to drink too much, Tuck realizes as he motions a servant for a refill.


----------

